# DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt



## bigdaniel (17. November 2013)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*





















*Einleitung*

Das A4-SFX Gehäuse von DAN-Cases startete 2013 als ein Ein-Mann-Projekt, mit dem Ziel der Entwicklung des kleinsten Computergehäuses der Welt, in dem es möglich ist, High-End- Hardware zu verwenden. Damit sind Komponenten im Bereich eines Intel i7 und einer GTX 980 Ti gemeint.

Das Ergebnis ist ein einzigartiges Produkt, das deutlich kleiner ist als alle bisher erhältlichen Gehäuse.
Das Produkt richtet sich besonders an SSF (Small Form Factor) Enthusiasten, Anwender, die ein transportables System benötigen, Anwender mit einer limitierten Stellfläche auf dem Arbeitsplatz und Spielern, die einen High-End-Rechner im Wohnzimmer betreiben möchten.



*Funktionsweise*

Es waren eine Reihe von Veränderungen notwendig, um die geringe Größe zu realisieren. Die wichtigste Veränderung beinhaltet die Verwendung einer PCIe-Verlängerung zur Positionierung der Grafikkarte hinter dem Motherboard. Im Lieferumfang ist das aktuell leistungsstärkste PCIe-Riserkabel der Welt von 3M enthalten. Dieses Kabel ermöglicht Datenübertragungsraten der PCIe-Spezifikationen Gen3 und Gen4.

Im vorderen Bereich ermöglicht das Gehäuse die Montage eines SFX- oder SFX-L-Netzteils.

Abhängig von der Größe des Netzteils, können zwei 2.5" Festplatten oder SSDs in der Festplattenaufnahme montiert werden. Die Aufnahme wird mit Vibrationsdämpfern mit dem Gehäuse verbunden. Einen dritten Montageplatz für SSDs bietet das Gehäuse hinter der Frontabdeckung. Die Aufnahme wird mit Vibrationsdämpfern mit dem Gehäuse verbunden. Einen dritten Montageplatz für SSDs bietet das Gehäuse hinter der Frontabdeckung.

Alle Komponenten sind in der Lage, sich selbst zu kühlen, indem diese Frischluft direkt durch die Seitenteile der Umgebung entziehen. Erwärmte Luft steigt innerhalb des Gehäuses nach oben und kann durch die Lüftungslöcher im Deckel entweichen. Das Belüftungssystem arbeitet sehr wirkungsvoll und weist im Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen eine deutlich bessere Kühleffizienz auf.


*Spezifikationen *

*Abmessungen (H x W x D): * 200 x 112 x 317mm, 7.25L 
*Abmessungen gesamt:* 205 x 112 x 327mm (beinhaltet Gerätefüße und den Seitenteilüberstand )
*Gewicht:* 1,25 Kg

*Grafikkarten:* Dual-Slot mit einer Länge von 295mm
*Motherboard:* Mini-ITX
*Netzteil:* SFX, SFX-L

*Festplatten:* 3 x 2.5" HDD/SSD

*Frontanschlüsse:* 1 x USB 3.0 (interner 20pin-Stecker)
*Powerknopf: *Qualitativ hochwertiger Taster

*Material:* 1.5mm Aluminium, außen gebürstet
*Seitenteile:* Einfache Clipmontage mit Lian Li Push-Pin-Technologie.

*Farben:* Außen eloxiert schwarz oder silber, innen matt schwarz

*Riserkabel:* Beinhaltet das 3M Twin Axial 300mm Riserkabel
PCIe Gen3+ Unterstützung



*Gallery
*

http://abload.de/img/1fksz5.jpg
http://abload.de/img/2bpsp0.jpg
http://abload.de/img/3ufsrd.jpg
http://abload.de/img/4pusfx.jpg
http://abload.de/img/5b5s3m.jpg
http://abload.de/img/67psox.jpg
http://abload.de/img/8rwsvp.jpg
http://abload.de/img/98tsm0.jpg


http://abload.de/img/12k8sj8.jpg
http://abload.de/img/13g5sno.jpg

*Download*



https://dan-cases.com/downloads/a4sfx_manual1.0.pdf
*(zum Ansehen klicke auf das Bild)*

*
News*

*29.05.2016 Das A4-SFX wurde in 40min auf Kickstarter finanziert.  *

*29.04.2016 DAN Cases UG (haftungsbeschränkt) wurde gegründed. *

*08.01.2016 DAN Cases veröffentlicht das A4-SFX Benutzerhandbuch. *

*30.08.2015 DAN Cases geht online. *



Spoiler



*Einleitung:*
Im nachfolgendem Text möchte ich euch die Kühlperformance des DAN A4-SFX näher bringen, denn gerade in Anbetracht der geringen Größe des Gehäuses, sind viele Kaufinteressierte skeptisch, ob leistungsstarke Hardware in diesem Gehäuse gekühlt werden kann.
Außerdem sollte der Test ermitteln, welche CPU-Kühler für das Gehäuse geeignet sind, denn die maximale Einbauhöhe beträgt für diese gerade einmal 48mm. Daher ist dieser Test sogar einzigartig, denn keiner vereint aktuell die Testergebnisse der leistungsstärksten Kühler unter der 5cm Marke. Es fehlen lediglich der noch nicht veröffentlichte Cryorig C7 und der ID-Cooling VC45. Die Ergebnisse der genannten Kühler werden noch nachgereicht.


Viele Leser stellten mir außerdem die Frage, ob neben einer Grafikkarte mit Radiallüfter auch Vertreter mit Top-Blow Kühler für dieses Gehäuse geeignet ist. Auch diese Frage soll der Test klären.


*Das Testsystem:*
Folgende Hardware kommt für den Test zu Einsatz:




CPU: Intel Xeon 1230v2 3,5Ghz TPD 69W (Ivy Bridge)
GPU1: Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 im Referenzdesign
GPU2: MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G





Die Hardware wird für die Tests im offenem Aufbau (ohne Gehäuse) und einmal im Gehäuse bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21-22°C getestet. Dabei ist die Lüfterdrehzahl in beiden Aufbauten die selbe. Alle Test im geschlossenem Gehäuse wurde mit dem von allen favorisierten Seitenteillayout 1 gemacht. Diese Version wird auch für die finale Version verwendet, da sie zum einem eine bessere Optik bietet und die gleiche Kühlperformance wie Version 2 ermöglicht.






*CPU-Kühlung:*
Wie bereits erwähnt, beträgt die maximale Einbauhöhe inkl. Lüfter nur 48mm. Diese Messung bezieht sich von der CPU Oberseite bis zum Seitenteil. Daher ist die Auswahl an passenden CPU Kühlern stark beschränkt. Im Test werden auch CPU Kühler verwendet, die die 48mm Marke überschreiten durch die Verwendung eines flacheren Lüfters passen diese trotzdem.
In den nächsten Zeilen werden die Testkandidaten kurz vorgestellt:





Intel Boxed Kühler:
Der Intel Boxedkühler ist wohl der bekannteste Kühler überhaupt. Er liegt jeder Boxed Version einer Intel CPU bei und passt mit seiner Höhe von 47mm perfekt in das Gehäuse.
Allerdings genießt er bedingt durch seiner schlechten Kühlperformance einen schlechten Ruf.


Noctua L9i:
Der L9i ist einer der kleinsten Kühler im Test. Mit einer Höhe von gerade einmal 37mm inkl. Lüfter ist er eine echter Winzling. Dem Kühler liegt der bekannte Noctua A9x14 Lüfter bereits bei. Wie ich selber feststellen musste, unterscheidet sich der Lüfter jedoch zu der am Markt zusätzlichen Version. Die maximale Drehzahl liegt bei der L9i Version bei 2500u/min und bei der Standartversion bei 2200u/min. Im Test wird daher ausschließlich die 2200er Version verwendet. Bedingt durch die geringe Bauhöhe des Kühlers, kann dieser Kühler auch mit einem 25mm dicken Lüfter im Gehäuse betrieben werden. Daher wurde er außerdem mit dem Noctua A9 PWM getestet.


Silverstone Argon  SST-AR05:
Der AR05 ist der kleinste Kühler im Test. Auffällig sind die direkt an der CPU aufliegenden Headpipes. Der Lüfter hat die gleichen Ausmaße wie der des L9i und geht auch mit 2500u/min ans Werk. Der Kühler passt ebenfalls mit einem 25mm dicken Lüfter ins Gehäuse und wurde daher im Test ebenfalls mit dem Noctua A9 PWM getestet.


Cooltek LP53:
Der LP53 passt mit seinen 53mm im Auslieferungszustand nicht in das Gehäuse. Allerdings kann dieser Kühler mit einem flacheren Modell wie dem Noctua A9x14 im Gehäuse betrieben werden. Die Montage muss jedoch mit Kabelbindern am Kühler vollzogen werden, denn der beigelegte 92mm Lüfter hat ironischerweise 80mm Lüfter Lochabstände zur Befestigung.
Als besonderes Highlight wird dieser Kühler im Test außerdem mit einem Thermalright TR-Y100 Lüfter getestet, der dem Thermalright AXP 100 beiliegt. An diesen Lüfter kommt man jedoch nur durch den kauf des Thermalright Kühlers. Die Besonderheiten dieses Lüfters sind die Ausmaße von 100x100x15mm und der damit erhöhte Luftdruck und Durchsatz zum A9x14. Der LP53 zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er der einzige Kühler ist, der komplett aus Kupfer besteht.


Ximatek Janus:
Auch der Janus passt ohne Anpassungen nicht in das Gehäuse, denn mit seinen 60mm wäre er eigentlich zu hoch. Wenn man jedoch den oberen 120mm Lüfter abmontiert und an die  Position des unteren 80mm Lüfters einen Noctua A9x14, Thermalright TR-Y100 oder Scythe SY1012SL12M montiert passt dieser. In den Test wird der Kühler durch die Lamellen ansaugend montiert. Test haben gezeigt das eine hinauspustende Montage die CPU Temperatur um ca. 10°C erhöht.


Phanteks PH-TC12LS:
Als letzter Kühler muss sich der PH-TC12LS im Test beweisen. Auch dieser ist mit seinen 73mm eigentlich zu hoch für das Gehäuse. Demontiert man den 25mm dicken Lüfter und montiert stattdessen zwischen CPU Auflage und Kühlkörper den Scythe SY1012SL12M (12mm), passt dieser.
Zu erwähnen ist, das wirklich nur dieser Lüfter passt und etwas Gewalt notwendig ist, diesen in den genannten Freiraum zu positionieren.




*CPU-Kühler Testszenario:*
Die nachfolgenden Tabellen visualisieren die Testergebnisse im Idle und im Volllast Betrieb.
Die Lüfterdrehzahl beträgt bei allen Test 100% um Maximalwerte aufzuzeigen. Natürlich lässt sich die CPU unter geringer Last auch mit einer Drehzahl von rund 30% kühlen, ohne das die Temperaturen 45°C übersteigen. Die Drehzahlen werden mit dem Tool Speedfan fixiert.


Im Idle Betrieb wurden die Temperaturen aller Vier Kerne nach 20min auf dem Desktop ohne Last notiert und der Durchschnittswert in die Tabelle übernommen.


Im Lastbetrieb wird das System in Prime95 20min im 8K Test unter Volllast betrieben. Der 8K Test ist der Test, der die höchste Temperatur auf dem Prozessor erzeugt. 


ACHTUNG: Die Temperaturwerte in Prime95 8K sind nicht mit denen bei Spielen oder rechenintensiven Anwendungen vergleichbar, denn Prime erreicht eine um 15% höhere CPU Temperatur als in anderen Anwendungen.







*Overvolting und Undervolting:*
Der nächste Test beschreibt, was mit dem Leistungsstärksten Kühler dem Cooltek LP53 möglich ist. Daher wurde Prime sowohl im untervolteten als auch im übervolteten Zustand getestet. Ein normaler IvyBridge schafft bei ca. 1,2V die 4,2-4,4Ghz stabil. Daher ist es theoretisch möglich eine CPU sogar mit diesem Kühler übertaktet im Gehäuse zu betreiben.





*Grafikkarten-Kühlung:*
Ein weiterer wichtiger Bestandteil des Test, sind die Kühlergebnisse von Grafikkarten in diesem Gehäuse. Besonders der Vergleich zwischen Radialkühler und Top-Blow Karten ist dabei ausschlaggebend. 


Info: Radialkühler Karten pusten die Luft durch die Slotblende aus dem Gehäuse hinaus, es sind meistens Karten im Referenzdesign von Nvidia und AMD.
Top-Blow Karten hingegen pusten die Luft direkt auf einen Kühler und die Luft entweicht dabei zum größten Teil nach oben und auch ein Teil nach unten. Nur ein sehr geringer Teil der Luft entweicht durch die Slotblende. Diese Karten sind in den meisten Fällen Custom Karten der Boardpartern von Nvidia und AMD.


Im Test müssen sich eine Nvidia GTX 780 im Radialkühler Design und eine MSI GTX 970 Gaming G4 im Top-Blow Design beweisen.




*Grafikkarten Testszenario:*
Die Grafikkarten werden wie die CPU Kühler im Idle als auch im Lastbetrieb getestet. Die Lüfterdrehzahl liegt bei beiden Karten im Idle bei 30% und unter Last bei 60%. Die Drehzahlen werden mit dem Tool MSI Afterburner fixiert. Im Idle Betrieb sind beide Karten bei einem Abstand von 50cm nicht mehr zu hören (subjektiver Wert).
Bei einer Drehzahl von 60% ist die GTX970 noch leise die GTX780 zu hören.


Für die Messergebnisse werden die Karten 20min ohne Last und 20min im 3D Mark Test Firestrike Demo getestet. Der 3D Mark test läuft dabei in der Dauerschleife und die Temperaturen werden mit dem Tool MSI Afterburner protokolliert.







*Gehäuse Effizienz:*
Der letzte Test soll die Gehäuse Effizienz beweisen. Damit ist die durchschnittliche Abweichung der Temperaturwerte vom offenem Aufbau auf dem Schreibtisch, zum eingebauten Zustand gemeint. Je geringer die Abweichung dieser Werte, um so effizienter arbeitet das Gehäuse.

[TABLE
[/TABLE]




*Lautstärke:*
Als Letztes, möchte ich ein paar Worte über die Lautstärke der Komponenten im Gehäuse loswerden. Natürlich sind diese Erkenntnisse subjektiv, daher werden sie von jedem Individuum anders wahrgenommen.


Im Idle lässt sich jede CPU so gut wie geräuschlos kühlen. Unter Last gilt dies für Prime95 nicht. Hier werden zwangsläufig hohe Drehzahlen auf den CPU Lüfter benötigt. Jedoch sind diese bei den kleinen 92mm Lüfter bei ca. 2200u/min weit davon entfernt, wirklich störend zu sein. (Eine GTX780 bei 60% ist lauter) 
Wer jedoch nicht den ganzen Tag im Dauerlauf Prime95 testet, der kann bei modernen Spielen wie Battlefield4 oder GTA5 die Drehzahl auf 60% limitieren und wird nur bei den Prozessoren, mit einer TPD von um die 95W, möglicherweise die 70°C überschreiten. In diesem Drehzahlbereich sind die meisten Kühler im Test sehr geräuscharm. Spätestens wenn das Spiel mit normaler Lautstärke gestartet wird, hört man diese nicht.


Das gleiche gilt für Grafikkarten. Im Idle, bei Filmen oder Surfen im Netz sind diese bei einer Drehzahl von 30% nicht zu hören. Unter last wird nur die GTX 780 störend, die MSI Karte bleibt auch bei 60% Drehzahl sehr zurückhaltend. Aber auch für die GTX 780 gilt, spätestens wenn das Spiel mit normaler Lautstärke gestartet wird, hört man diese nur in sehr leisen Spielszenen.




*Abschließende Worte:*
Ich hoffe ich konnte mit diesem Test auch die letzten Skeptiker überzeugen, dass es mit dem DAN A4-SFX möglich ist, Hardware vom Schlag einer Nvidia Titan X und eines i7 4790K/5775C zu kühlen. 


Selbst Overclocking ist im Rahmen möglich. Moderne CPUs haben eine immer geringere TPD, so dass in Zukunft der Overclocking Spielraum (Broadwell-H/Skylake) sogar noch größer werden könnte. Auch die Lautstärke hält sich dabei im Rahmen und kann je nach Grafikkarte und CPU sogar unter Last sehr gering ausfallen.


Bemerkenswert an diesem Gehäuse ist jedoch die Effizienz des Kühlprinzips, dass sogar Big-Tower mit diversen Frontlüftern alt aussehen lässt. Es kann sich an keiner Stelle Luft stauen und jede Komponente arbeitet kühltechnisch autark ohne einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter zu benötigen. Warme Luft steigt nach oben und kann bedingt durch die geringe Größe direkt entweichen. All Lüfter pusten ins Gehäuse erzeugen einen Überdruck und fördern das schnelle entweichen der im inneren aufgeheizten Luft über die Oberseite.


Ich bedanke mich fürs Lesen und melde mich bald zurück mit den vielen neuen Produktbildern vom Fotografen.



*05.2015 Prototype from Lian Li arrived*



*FAQ*

*Wann wird das Gehäuse wieder verfügbar?*
Ende 2016, Anfang 2017.

*Wie viel wird das Gehäuse kosten? *
230€ inkl. MwSt. plus Versand

*Besteht die Möglichkeit, das Gehäuse mit Staubfiltern zu erwerben?*
Leider nicht, aber ich versuche ein passendes Set bei Demiflex zu hinterlegen.

*Warum hat das Gehäuse nur einen USB 3.0 Frontanschluss?*
Auf Grund des Feedbacks der Community habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, dass ein Port für die meisten Nutzer ausreicht. Außerdem haben weitere Ports einen negativen Einfluss auf die Ästhetik des Gehäuses.

*In welche Regionen ist der Versand möglich?*
weltweit

*Wird dem Gehäuse eine Installationsanleitung beigelegt?*
Ja, es wird eine kurze Installationsanleitung auf Deutsch und Englisch beigelegt.

*Wie wird die Rückseite der Grafikkarte vor Metallkontakt mit der Motherbord-Halterung und dem Netzteil geschützt?*
An der Motherboard-Halterung ist ein Plastikschutz angebracht, der den Kontakt zwischen der Rückseite der Grafikkarte und dem Netzteil oder der Motherbord-Halterung verhindert.

*Kompatibilität*




Spoiler



*Asus*    (measure the height from bottom of PCIe Socket to top)


ASUS GTX 1080 Turbo = fit 
ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC    = fit (2mm over dualslot isn't a problem)

*EVGA *   (measure the height from bottom of slot bracket to top)


EVGA GTX 1080  = fit
EVGA GTX 1080 ACX 3.0  = fit
EVGA GTX 1080 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 = fit
EVGA GTX 1080 FTWGAMING ACX 3.0 = fit

*Gainward*


Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix  = incompatible in width
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GS = incompatible in width

*Gigabyte*


Gigabyte GTX 1080 Windforce OC = fit
Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 = fit
Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Extreme = incompatible in width

*Inno3D*


Inno3D GTX 1080 HerculeZ Twin X2 = fit
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X4 = incompatible in width and length
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X3 = incompatible in width and length

*KFA2*


KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 = fit
KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC = fit

*MSI *    (measure the height from bottom of PCIe Socket to top)


MSI GTX 1080 AERO 8G = fit
MSI GTX 1080 AERO 8G OC = fit
MSI GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G = could be to high (too high power socket)
MSI GTX 1080 ARMOR 8G = could be to high (too high power socket)
MSI GTX 1080 ARMOR 8G OC = could be to high (too high power socket)

*NVIDIA*


NVIDIA GTX 1080 Founder Edition = fit

*Palit*


Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock = incompatible in width
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream = incompatible in width
Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super JetStream = incompatible in width

*Zotac*


Zotac GTX 1080 AMP!  = fit
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme = incompatible in width


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wunderschön!

ganz ehrlich sieht Bombe aus!

ich hab mit Sketchup auch schon viel rumexperimentiert und auch ein relativ ähnlichen Entwurf gehabt, bin aber immer mit der Positionierung des Netzteils hängen geblieben und hab das Projekt dann eingestellt. Auf die Idee, ein Notebooknetzteil zu verwenden, wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.

Respekt!


----------



## wollekassel (17. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wow, starkes Projekt - tiefster verbeugender Respekt! Wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen und vielleicht erreicht Deine Idee ja "Marktreife"!


----------



## Viner-Cent (17. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wow, das wird mal richtig gut
ABO
Wenn du das mal vermarkten willst empfehle ich dir kickstarter, geht auch für deutschland


----------



## Abductee (17. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wieviel Leistung muss das Netzteil denn haben?

Ein fertiges SFX- oder TFX-Netzteil ist dir zu groß?
Produktvergleich be quiet! SFX Power 350W SFX12V 3.2 (SFX-350W/BN134), SilverStone Strider Series 450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF), SilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX12V (SST-ST45SF-G) | Geizhals Österreich
be quiet! TFX Power 300W TFX12V 2.3 (TFX-300W/BN136) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

http://www.mini-box.de/catalog/il/903
12-16A


----------



## bigdaniel (17. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Hab selber ein 450w SFX Netzteil von Silverstone hier allerdings sind alle Standartnetzteile zu groß. Daher die Lösung mit dem externen Netzteil und dem internen Power-Board. Das Netzteil muss min. 250W haben und auf der 12V Schiene 18-20A.


----------



## Abductee (17. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich hätte ja keine Hemmungen ein fertiges Netzteil zu entkleiden das es bei dir reinpasst.
Mit deinen zwei Lüftern gegenüber könnte man ja auch den eigenen Lüfter weglassen.
Eventuell noch was als Luftleitblech gebastelt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Kleine Idee zu deinem Case, betrifft die Optimierung der Lüftung

Ich würde vielleicht noch die Position des Mainboards mit der der Grafikkarte tauschen.
Grafikkarten ziehen ihre Luft immer von links, das Mainboard kannst du allerdings so drehen das hier keinen unterschied machen würde.

Du bräuchtest dann lediglich eine etwas längere Risercard (schätze ca 20cm)

In der jetzigen Position versuchen die Lüfter der Karte jedenfalls die Luft von der Boardunterseite zu ziehen. Hier könnte sich aber die Luft stauen oder?



Edit: alternativ könntst du auch die Grafikkarte auf den Kopf stellen  dann zieht sie die luft von der Rechtengehäuseseite.


----------



## XE85 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Grundsätzlich ein interessantes Projekt, allerdings halte ich die Lösung mit externem Netzteil für unglücklich - zum einen weil das angegebenen Volumen ja ohne NT ist, der PC im gegesatz zu einem Notebook aber nicht ohne betrieben werden kann, das NT somit immer, egal ob unterm Schreibtisch oder beim Transport den entsprechenden Platz (und Gewicht) verbraucht. Und zum zweiten weil derart starke (Notebook)NTs nicht gängig sind - bei Geizhals hab ich jetzt kein einziges mit >230Watt gefunden - und das ist ja nur die minimalvariante - für die genannte Hardware (GTX780 + Quad Core) wird sich das nicht ausgehen.

Edit: Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe ist auch kein Platz für einen Datensilo vorgesehen (korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte) - mann muss also auch hier kompromisse eigehen - auf die SSD verzichten und eine 2,5 Zoll HDD verbauen oder auch hier zu einer externen Lösung mit entsprechend Platzverbrauch zurückgreifen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



> Edit: Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe ist auch kein Platz für einen Datensilo vorgesehen (korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte) - mann muss also auch hier kompromisse eigehen - auf die SSD verzichten und eine 2,5 Zoll HDD verbauen oder auch hier zu einer externen Lösung mit entsprechend Platzverbrauch zurückgreifen.



naja

er hätte noch genügend raum für weitere 2,5 Platten auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom DC Board.


zum Netzteil
Hab mir die Pläne noch mal etwas genauer angeschaut.
bei einer Tiefe von 290mm, abzüglich der benötigten länge für das ITX Board und ggf ein paar Kabelführungen (Summe ca. 150mm) würden ca. 140mm übrig bleiben.
Würde man das Case jetzt um 1-2cm verlängern könnte man auch ein Standard-ATX Netzteil (hochkant) unterbringen.

Dazu dann passend die Position des oberen Lüfter mit der SSD tauschen.


----------



## XE85 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> naja
> 
> er hätte noch genügend raum für weitere 2,5 Platten auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom DC Board.



Ja das ginge eventuell - je nachdem wie hoch die Bauteile (Kondensatoren, ggf. Kühler) am DC Board sein werden - bis jetzt ist es ja nur als Platte eingezeichnet.

Gespannt bin ich auch auf das thermische verhalten - gerade bei schon im offenem Aufbau themperaturkritischen Karten wie der AMD R9 Serie.


----------



## Krautmaster (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

super Projekt!!

Kleine Idee von mir... würde anstelle des DC-DC + 330W DELL PSU lieber ein Markennetzteil kaufen und die Platine ausbauen. In den meisten Fällen sollte da ausreichend abstand zur GPU sein und du hättest mehr Reserven. Eine 330W extern Lösung halte ich bei dem System für wenig gut. Selbst 120W extern überhitzen schnell. Würde um die 550W intern verbauen, aktiv gekühlt sicher kein Problem und zudem kann man ggf noch Kühlkörper verbauen / ankleben.

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Enermax_TRIATHLOR_550_Watt_Netzteil-3.htm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zB


----------



## Zwitschack (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

ich werfe bezüglich dem Netzteil auch mal was rein: Aliexpress.com : Buy Free Shipping! X7 ATX 400 400W High Power 24PIN DC ATX Power Supply from Reliable supply power suppliers on Pico-Box Factory

an sonsten eine richtig geile Idee.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

lol Zwitschack 
1000$ für n Netzteil ist einfach nur... äh, ich weis auch nicht *grinst*


----------



## Zwitschack (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

das war angeblich mal nur 80$, von daher habe ich es auch einfach mal nur als Idee gepostet. Man kann auch eine ein Netzteil so zerlegen, dass es ohne Gehäuse eingebaut wird. es gibt auf jeden Fall viele Optionen, auch wenn ich das ganze nur als echten Desktop ansehen würde, wenn ein Netzteil intern verbaut ist.


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Kleine Idee zu deinem Case, betrifft die Optimierung der Lüftung
> 
> Ich würde vielleicht noch die Position des Mainboards mit der der Grafikkarte tauschen.
> Grafikkarten ziehen ihre Luft immer von links, das Mainboard kannst du allerdings so drehen das hier keinen unterschied machen würde.
> ...



Ich muss dich korrigieren. Blow-Out Grafikkarten saugen rechts an und pusten links aus dem Case. Die Karte wird daher die Luft aus dem Kühlkanal ziehen. Die warme Luft (auch die unterm Board) entweicht nach oben (Siehe Schlitze Seitenteil). Wenn die Grafikkarte über dem Board liegt hat der Cpu Kühler keine Chance kakte Luft anzusaugen. Ist die Grafikkarte auf dem Kopf muss eine 22cm Lange flexible Risercard  verwendet werden. Alles über 18cm soll trotz Abschirmung Probleme beim Pcie Signal geben.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Schaut super aus, viel Erfolg!

Ich hatte beim Sugo5 schon das Problem dass mir die Lüftung zu laut war und hab mittlerweile eine Wakü in einem externen flachen Gehäuse verbaut und verbunden. Mit so wenig Platz wäre ich aber nicht mehr klargekommen obwohl ich auch schon stolz war dass man den Rechner nicht mehr hört und findet im Zimmer. Ich hab mein dann-doch-nicht-mehr-so-winzig dadurch einfach mit einem Schrank kaschiert in dem es aussieht wie ein Hifi Element. Dein System kannste aber auch mal schön untern Arm nehmen bei Bedarf. Wird sicher schick


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2013)

XE85 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ein interessantes Projekt, allerdings halte ich die Lösung mit externem Netzteil für unglücklich - zum einen weil das angegebenen Volumen ja ohne NT ist, der PC im gegesatz zu einem Notebook aber nicht ohne betrieben werden kann, das NT somit immer, egal ob unterm Schreibtisch oder beim Transport den entsprechenden Platz (und Gewicht) verbraucht. Und zum zweiten weil derart starke (Notebook)NTs nicht gängig sind - bei Geizhals hab ich jetzt kein einziges mit >230Watt gefunden - und das ist ja nur die minimalvariante - für die genannte Hardware (GTX780 + Quad Core) wird sich das nicht ausgehen.
> 
> Edit: Wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe ist auch kein Platz für einen Datensilo vorgesehen (korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte) - mann muss also auch hier kompromisse eigehen - auf die SSD verzichten und eine 2,5 Zoll HDD verbauen oder auch hier zu einer externen Lösung mit entsprechend Platzverbrauch zurückgreifen.


 An der oberen Außenkante kann eine Ssd oder 2,5" Hdd verbaut werden(siehe durchsichtiges Bild). Auf dem Itx Board kann demzu eine msata Ssd angebracht werden. Ist halt ein ultra mini System. An dem Jack-Shiel können entweder 2x230w dell Netzteile angesteckt werden um auf 400w zu kommen oder 1x330w von dell(siehe dell Ersatzteilshop).Nicht alles bekommt man immer bei Geizhals 



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> naja
> 
> er hätte noch genügend raum für weitere 2,5 Platten auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite vom DC Board.
> 
> ...


 itx =170mm und wenn die gpu 270mm lang ist passt kein sfx,atx,flex oder 1u Netzteil. Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite von der Ssd passen keine Laufwerke denn hier sind nur 6mm Platz gerade genug für die flexible Pcie Risercard.




FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Schaut super aus, viel Erfolg!
> 
> Ich hatte beim Sugo5 schon das Problem dass mir die Lüftung zu laut war und hab mittlerweile eine Wakü in einem externen flachen Gehäuse verbaut und verbunden. Mit so wenig Platz wäre ich aber nicht mehr klargekommen obwohl ich auch schon stolz war dass man den Rechner nicht mehr hört und findet im Zimmer. Ich hab mein dann-doch-nicht-mehr-so-winzig dadurch einfach mit einem Schrank kaschiert in dem es aussieht wie ein Hifi Element. Dein System kannste aber auch mal schön untern Arm nehmen bei Bedarf. Wird sicher schick


 Danke dir mit einem Sugo sg05 und Corsair h60 intern fing der sff-wahn bei mir auch an 

@all: Schreibe gerade via Handy darher verzeiht mir die kurzen Sätze und Schreibfehler.


----------



## DasRegal (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich finde die Idee des Casecons sehr durchdacht und es wird auch schick aussehen. Allerdings wirst du Temperaturprobleme mit deiner CPU bekommen, solange dieses auch auf entsprechenden Taktraten laufen soll. 
*Warum?*
Wenn du jetzt noch die beiden Ram-Riegel drin hast ist deine CPU fast komplett vom Luftstrom abgetrennt. Also wird die warme Luft nur thermal bedingt nach oben steigen und aus dem Case entweichen. Das wird aber nicht schnell genug geschehen, also wird dein CPU Kühler die ganze Zeit die einen Teil der warmen Luft wieder ansaugen. (auch die Schlitze an der Seite werden nciht für genug Frischluft sorgen) Ich weiß nicht ob du dieses alten Midi-Gehäuse von früher kennst wo das Netzteil vor der CPU sitzt. Die haben genau das gleiche Hitzestauproblem.

*Lösung:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du müsstest eine weitere Ebene über der Spannungs Versorgung einbauen für eine SSD und eine HDD und lässt die beiden vorderen Lüfter in das Gehäuse reinpusten. Über der CPU wo jetzt die SSD ist machst du eine Öffnung aus der die warme Luft entweichen kann.


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Klaro die Cpu wird mit default Takt laufen. Das Board in der Cad ist etwas unglücklich denn beim verwendeten Board liegt der Sockel am Pcie Port. Der Lüfter auf der Cpu saugt von außen durch die Lüfterschlitze (siehe Bild 1 Post 1) und entweichen tut die warme Luft durch die Schlitze darüber So wie von dir in der Grafik gedacht). Beim Vorgängergehäuse ging das Prinzip bestens auf (siehe Thread Konsole meets High-End Pc) Vlt benötigt das Case noch ein paar Minischlitze über der Ssd.


----------



## XE85 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



Krautmaster schrieb:


> ...und die Platine ausbauen.



230Volt offen in einem PC Gehäuse 



bigdaniel schrieb:


> An der oberen Außenkante kann eine Ssd oder  2,5" Hdd verbaut werden(siehe durchsichtiges Bild). Auf dem Itx Board  kann demzu eine msata Ssd angebracht werden. Ist halt ein ultra mini  System. An dem Jack-Shiel können entweder 2x230w dell Netzteile  angesteckt werden um auf 400w zu kommen oder 1x330w von dell(siehe dell  Ersatzteilshop).Nicht alles bekommt man immer bei Geizhals



Es ist ein ultra mini System, ja - aber mMn gehts du für die letzten paar cm³ zu viele Kompromisse ein - Eine Spannungsreglerplatine aus Hongkong, ein (oder gar 2) (Ersatz-)Netzteil(e) eines einzigen Herstellers. Was hätte dir ein 2. 2,5 Zoll + ein internes SFX NT wirklich an Volumen gekostet, 1/2 oder 3/4 Liter - wenn überhaupt? - und das ohne das Volumen der(des) (beiden) exterenen NTs zu berücksichtigen. Das wären dann immer noch unter 6L, was sehr sehr gut ist, die Praxistauglichkeit und die Auswahl bei der Spannungsversorgung würde aber massiv steigen.

Aber das ist selbstverständlich nur meine persönliche Meinung.


Moderative Anmerkung: Bitte keine Multiposts produzieren - wir haben eine bearbeiten Funktion!


----------



## Lowmotion (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Sehe ich ähnlich. Seit 2 Jahren suche ich "das" Mini ITX Gamersystem. 

- Netzteil sollte ATX sein, aber SFX oder TFX reicht bei den neueren, effizienten Modellen auch aus. Von Notebook-Pico Netzteilen halte ich nichts, denn 1.) liegt das Netzteil zur Hälfte außen und 2.) sind die guten Teile sehr teuer.

- Die besten Luftkühler sind groß (Dual Heatpipe Tower). Die Alternative AiO Wakü würde passen, aber ist etwas lauter als ein Luftkühler.

- Grafikkarte gibt es bis 670/760 als kurze Version, aber diese Versionen sind etwas geringer getaktet und lassen sich aufgrund der mangelnden Stromversorgung nicht gut übertakten. Onboardgrafik ist viel zu schwach (selbst mein A10) für aktuelle Spiele. Insofern sollte Platz für eine Full Size Karte bleiben.

- ITX Mainboard kommen nicht ganz an ihre größeren Vertreter heran. Da fehlt es hier und da ebenfalls an einer potenten Spannungsversorgung.+

=> Interessant wäre ein Mainboard mit mSata SSD Schnittstelle. Ebenfalls bekommt man ein kleines Gehäuse aufgrund der Kompromisse bei den Komponenten nicht wirklich sehr leise.


----------



## Timmynator (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> - ITX Mainboard kommen nicht ganz an ihre größeren Vertreter heran. Da fehlt es hier und da ebenfalls an einer potenten Spannungsversorgung.+



Das kann ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung bestätigen. Das Ende vom Lied waren gebratene Spannungswandler, die mit 100W TDP nicht zurechtkamen



> => Interessant wäre ein Mainboard mit mSata SSD Schnittstelle. Ebenfalls bekommt man ein kleines Gehäuse aufgrund der Kompromisse bei den Komponenten nicht wirklich sehr leise.



Schau' dir mal die Zotac-ITX-Boards an, bspw. sowas. Die kommen mit PCIe Mini und einem mSATA Slot. Ist halt die Frage, wie der Rest passt und wie potent das Board für Gaming-Anwendungen ist...
Aber grundsätzlich ist mSATA eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## mMn (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Sehr sehr interessantes Projekt.

ABO!


----------



## jamie (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Greetz zur Main. 

War schon bei deinem alten Projekt dran, bin auch hier mit an Board. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

grad über die main hierdrauf gestoßen. klingt interessant!


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es ist ein ultra mini System, ja - aber mMn gehts du für die letzten paar cm³ zu viele Kompromisse ein - Eine Spannungsreglerplatine aus Hongkong, ein (oder gar 2) (Ersatz-)Netzteil(e) eines einzigen Herstellers. Was hätte dir ein 2. 2,5 Zoll + ein internes SFX NT wirklich an Volumen gekostet, 1/2 oder 3/4 Liter - wenn überhaupt? - und das ohne das Volumen der(des) (beiden) exterenen NTs zu berücksichtigen. Das wären dann immer noch unter 6L, was sehr sehr gut ist, die Praxistauglichkeit und die Auswahl bei der Spannungsversorgung würde aber massiv steigen.



Es hätte nicht viel Platz gekostet aber ich wollte alle aktuellen Gaming-ITX-Gehäuse deutlich unterbieten. Und ein 256GB mSATA SSD und ne 2TB 2,5" Platte sollten jedem reichen. Für alle anderen gibt es größere Gehäuse oder ein NAS. Naja die meiste Elektronik kommt aus dem fernen Osten und ich denke gerade dieses Unternehmen, welches sich auf die Fertigung von DC-DC-Boards spezialisiert hat, ist dafür bestens geeignet.
Bei der SFX-Netzteilwahl wäre die Auswahl auf BeQuiet oder Silverstone begrenzt. Soll jetzt noch eine High-End Karte verbaut werden bleibt nur noch Silverstone übrig. Ich sehe da nicht so die Auswahl .
Außerdem hoffe ich das auch andere das Potential von AC-DC + DC-DC sehen wie z.B. ALienware (X51) und es da mehrere Alternativen auf dem Markt geben wird. Ich stehe auch in Kontakt mit einem Entwickler vom HTPC-Hersteller HD-PLEX, denn dieser bringt in den nächsten Wochen ein 250W Power-Board (300W peak) mit PCIE Stromsteckern auf den Markt.



Lowmotion schrieb:


> - Die besten Luftkühler sind groß (Dual Heatpipe Tower). Die Alternative AiO Wakü würde passen, aber ist etwas lauter als ein Luftkühler.
> - ITX Mainboard kommen nicht ganz an ihre größeren Vertreter heran. Da fehlt es hier und da ebenfalls an einer potenten Spannungsversorgung.+



Naja mit Haswell ist die externe Spannungsversorgung durchs Board fürs OC weniger relevant geworden. Boards wie das Asrock Z77E-ITX sind bestens zum OC geeignet. Hatte damit einen 2500k auf 5Ghz am laufen. Natürlich 1,5 Stunden Primestable (siehe Hardwareluxx Sandy OC Liste).
Die Idee mit der AiO ist interessant würde man in meinem Case eine Asus GTX 670 Mini verwendet würde der Radiator unter das DC-DC-Board passen.



jamie schrieb:


> Greetz zur Main.
> 
> War schon bei deinem alten Projekt dran, bin auch hier mit an Board. Bin mal gespannt.


 
Danke dir habe ich auch gerade gesehen. Ich konnte es erst gar nicht glauben 


Edit:
Ich habe mal die Bilder aus Post 1 erneuert in einer höheren Auflösung.


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



XE85 schrieb:


> 230Volt offen in einem PC Gehäuse


 
Solange man es richtig anstellt wüsste ich nicht was dagenen spricht.

Das ist einer der besten Threads seit langem. Das wird einfach nur ENDGEIL!


----------



## Lowmotion (18. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Offene Netzteile sind lebensgefährlich. Selbst im ausgeschalteten Zustand bekommt man ordentlich was gewischt. Mit der Grund warum ich gegen alternative Netzteilideen bin.


----------



## DasRegal (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> lol Zwitschack
> 1000$ für n Netzteil ist einfach nur... äh, ich weis auch nicht *grinst*


Auf diesen Seiten wie Aliexpress und co muss man die Hersteller anschreiben um den aktuellen Preis zu erfahren, da die Preise sich am Markt orientieren und täglich schwanken.  Manchmal stehen dort sehr hohe Preise oder Preisbereiche, die sich meist auf eine bestimmte Menge an Artikeln bezieht auch wenn da steht pro Stück. 



> Offene Netzteile sind lebensgefährlich. Selbst im ausgeschalteten Zustand bekommt man ordentlich was gewischt. Mit der Grund warum ich gegen alternative Netzteilideen bin.


Und was soll dann ein Elektriker zu seinem Job sagensagen... immerhin handelt es sich um ein geschlossenes PC Gehäuse. Da wird schon niemand anderes als er rumfummeln. Verbauen möchte er ja sowieso nur eine DC 12-30V Wandlerplatine. 

{OT//Wovon ich nur abraten kann ist ein normales PC Netzteil selber mit einer Wasserkühlung auszustatten...das haben schon einige probiert und sind böse auf die Schauze gefallen. Denn ein Kupferblock durch den Wasser fließt ist eine ganz gute Erdung//}


----------



## watercooled (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Offene Netzteile sind lebensgefährlich. Selbst im ausgeschalteten Zustand bekommt man ordentlich was gewischt. Mit der Grund warum ich gegen alternative Netzteilideen bin.


 
Da magst du recht haben aber solange das Netzteil innerhalb des gehäuses gut isoliert wird (Schutzfolie bzw Plastik, Gumminoppen, Erdung am Case und KG Stecker)
ist das doch total OK. Das ist ja auch kein bauteil das man berührt wenn man noch richtig im Kopf tickt.

mfg


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

ich sehe das mit dem Netzteil offenlegen auch nicht so wild.
es wäre jedenfalls für das Projekt eine nennenswerte alternative. solang das Case zukünftig in alleiniger Eigenverwendung bleibt habe ich keine bedenken.


----------



## Lowmotion (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich sah das auch nicht so wild, aber wenn du laufend am Gehäuse bastelst und anpaßt, dann hast du es oft in der Hand. Am Ende funktioniert es dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht mehr.

Von der Länge her paßt eine TFX-Plantine genau neben das Netzteil. 

Mit dem alten Gehäuse bin ich aktuell noch bei 10.5 Liter Volumen, aber da sollte noch das Slim DVD Lw rein und natürlich kein externes Netzteil.

Woher bekomme ich das passende Flex-PCI-E-3.0-Kabel?


----------



## ASTMA1 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Hallo zusammen,
@bigdaniel: Geile Sache!!!! Check mal das NCase <-- googlen. Geht in die selbe Richtung.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr die gleiche Idee.
Wollte unbedingt so viel Performance wie möglich auf so kleinem Raum wie möglich unterbringen.
Das war das Ergebnis - der erste Prototyp.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Maße: 25x23x15,5cm

Ausstattung:
ASUS P8H61-I LX R2.0
i5 3350p
GeForce GTX 650Ti
8GB DDR-3 RAM
120GB SSD
Slim DVD Brenner
Silverstone SFX Netzteil mit 450W
Das kleine Teil zieht unter Volllast 289 Watt.

Die Hardware ist nicht die coolste/leistungsstärkste - ist aber auch nur der Prototyp für
einen Freund gewesen, der nicht so viel Power braucht.
Ich habe beim Bau einiges dazugelernt und bin dabei mir etwas potenteres anzuschaffen.

Man bekommt einen aktuellen i5 + R9 280X locker mit einem 450W SFX Netzteil versorgt.
(Mit kleinem Spielraum zum Übertakten)


----------



## bigdaniel (19. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



ASTMA1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> @bigdaniel: Geile Sache!!!! Check mal das NCase <-- googlen. Geht in die selbe Richtung.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, die Entwicklung des M1 hab ich damals von Anfang an im Hardforum mitverfolgt. Ist echt coolt geworden das Teil und dann auch noch der Deal mit LianLi der Hammer.
Zum 450W SFX hab selber ein Sugo hier mit diesem Netzteil und es sollte sogar ein i7 mit Titan bzw. 780 Ti versorgen können.
Dein Prototyp ist auch gut klein geworden. Gefällt mir 



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich das passende Flex-PCI-E-3.0-Kabel?



Für das neue oder das alte Case?


----------



## ASTMA1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Eine Sache die mir persönlich zum Schluss erst auf die Füße gefallen ist, war das Kabelmanagement.
Ich dachte mir so: "Joa, alle Komponenten supi angeordnet, gecheckt, dass alles Platz hat - passt."
...und dann kamen die Kabel. Dadurch, dass ich eine Kompakt-WaKü für den Prozessor verbaut hatte, war
sowieso schon weniger Platz im Case. Aber jetzt noch alle Strom- und SATA-Kabel im Gehäuse so anordnen,
dass nirgens ein Luftstau entsteht, hat sich als schwieriger herausgestellt, als gedacht.
Man unterschätzt, wieviel Volumen die Kabel wegnehmen.

Kürzt du deine Kabel oder ähnliches?


----------



## Lowmotion (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



ASTMA1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr die gleiche Idee.
> Wollte unbedingt so viel Performance wie möglich auf so kleinem Raum wie möglich unterbringen.
> Das war das Ergebnis - der erste Prototyp.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du dazu noch ein paar Bilder?



Meine Minigehäuse scheitern am praktischen Nutzen. Kein Mensch, den ich kenne, hat echte Platzprobleme, sondern eher Geldsorgen im positiven oder negativen Sinne. Somit IST ein Mini-PC immer noch eine Art Luxus oder Hobbyprojekt.

Mein Traumgehäuse war das Silverstone Fortress 2, weil die Wertigkeit ist traumhaft. Das Belüftungkonzept ist aber schlecht, weil einfach zu laut. Dann kam die Lösung mit dem GMX Gehäuse, dass mit das kleinste ATX Gehäuse samt ATX Netzteil auf dem Markt darstellt. Mit 20cm Lüfter ist die Sache kühlbar, aber dann fehlte etwas Platz und die Bearbeitung von Metalgehäusen macht keinen Spass. Also kam ein Lian Li auf die Werkbank und letztlich mit 20cm Lüfter und Haswell auf OC läuft es jetzt relativ rund. Die ITX Bauprojekte sind alle nicht ganz fertig geworden.

Aktuell bastel ich am Lian Li Tower:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=100_2410j4ewe.jpg

Das Teil ist deswegen so groß, weil der momentane Plan 3,5" Festplatten vorsieht (und eventuell eine 28er AiO).



Alternativ plane ich mal wieder mit den steckbaren Alferprofilen:

http://www.alfer-shop.de/epages/620...=/Shops/62032238/Categories/connect-Verbinder

Das letzte Gehäuse aus den Profilen steht noch immer hier, aber ist mit über 10 Litern noch zu groß.


----------



## ASTMA1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

aktuell leider nicht...wie gesagt, die Mühle steht bei meinem Kumpel. Der ist aber zur Zeit im Ausland.
Ich mach aber gern welche von dem "Neuen" wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## Lowmotion (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Welches Material nimmst du? Nimmst du als Basis einen Mainboard Tray oder wird alles von Grund auf gebaut?


----------



## bigdaniel (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wäre es evt möglich das ihr eure Diskussion via PM oder in einem eigenen Thread führt ? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Lowmotion (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Dann zurück zum Thema: PCI-E Riser

PCI-E 16X express riser extension card adapter | eBay <--- den habe ich hier liegen

Das andere Modell mit der Kabelverlängerung hat beim ersten Einbau nicht funktioniert und eins der Kabel schien nicht verlötet zu sein.

Ergo suche ich noch ein Flex PCI-E Riser. Die Idee mit der Grafikkarte auf der Rückseite lößt eventuell mein Problem.


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

http://www.amazon.de/PCIe-PCI-Expre...id=1384969163&sr=8-1&keywords=pcie+raiser+x16


----------



## bigdaniel (20. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Genau so eine wird verwendet. Allerdings verwende ich ein Kabel mit Abschirmung um auf "Nummer sicher" zu gehen


----------



## XE85 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Es hätte nicht viel Platz gekostet aber ich  wollte alle aktuellen Gaming-ITX-Gehäuse deutlich unterbieten.



Das schaffst du aber ja im Endeffekt nur durch, nenen wir es einmal "Trick", verlagerung für den Betrieb unbedingt notwendiger Komponenten nach aussen die du dann beim Volumen einfach nicht mitrechnest. Die Lösen sich dadurch aber nicht in Luft auf und verbrauchen auch Platz, nur halt an anderer Stelle.



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Naja die meiste Elektronik  kommt aus dem fernen Osten und ich denke gerade dieses Unternehmen,  welches sich auf die Fertigung von DC-DC-Boards spezialisiert hat, ist  dafür bestens geeignet.
> Bei der SFX-Netzteilwahl wäre die Auswahl auf BeQuiet oder Silverstone  begrenzt. Soll jetzt noch eine High-End Karte verbaut werden bleibt nur  noch Silverstone übrig. Ich sehe da nicht so die Auswahl .


 
Bei Silverstone gibt es aber zumindest einen (spreche da aus Erfahrung) hervorragenden Europäischen Support - wie das bei einer Platine aus Honkong ist die hier offiziell gar nicht vertreiben wird, kombiniert mit einem (Ersatz)netzteil eines OEM Herstellers mit dem Support im Falle des Falles aussieht ist eine andere Frage.



Abductee schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/PCIe-PCI-Expre...id=1384969163&sr=8-1&keywords=pcie+raiser+x16



Ist das Ding überhaupt für PCIe >1.0 geeignet? - zu lesen ist davon jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## Abductee (21. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Vom Hersteller steht nichts dabei, in den Kundenrezessionen wird aber von einem erfolgreich getesteten PCIe 3.0 gesprochen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Zur weiteren Abschirmung des Riserkabels kann ich dir Alu-Panzerband empfehlen.
Hab damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sieht danach auch schicker aus


----------



## bigdaniel (21. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



XE85 schrieb:


> Das schaffst du aber ja im Endeffekt nur durch, nenen wir es einmal "Trick", verlagerung für den Betrieb unbedingt notwendiger Komponenten nach aussen die du dann beim Volumen einfach nicht mitrechnest. Die Lösen sich dadurch aber nicht in Luft auf und verbrauchen auch Platz, nur halt an anderer Stelle.
> 
> Ist das Ding überhaupt für PCIe >1.0 geeignet? - zu lesen ist davon jedenfalls nichts.



Selbst wenn ich das 330W Netzteil noch dazu rechne, komme ich nicht über 6Liter. Kein mir bekannter Hersteller liegt unter 10 (Sofern eine Grafikkarte von über 270cm verwendet werden kann). 

Soviel ich weiß, ändert sich für das Kabel nichts um die Spezifikation zu erfüllen. Lediglich CPU und GPU müssen dies erfüllen. Durch die Abschirmung hat man sogar eine noch höhere Sicherheit 3.0 zu erfüllen. Und selbst wenn nur 2.0 oder weniger erreicht werden, wird man in Spielen oder Benchmarks keinen Unterschied merken. Ein Review auf Computerbase hat dies bewiesen. Unterschied in Crysis 2 von 1.0 zu 3.0 = 0,7 FPS.

Achja für alle die, die befürchten, dass das System nur mit einem teuren 330W Netzteil verwendbar ist, die kann ich beruhigen. Durch die Möglichkeit 2 Netzteile anzubringen, können auch 2 kostengünstigere 240W oder 150W AC-DC Netzteile verwendet werden. Der Prototyp aus HongKong ist bereits nächste Woche fertig und sollte mich mitte Dezember erreichen und ein Prototyp eines anderen Herstellers aus Amerika mit etwas weniger Leistung (250-300W) wird nächste Woche losgeschickt.

Was kosten AC-DC Netzteile z.B. in der Bucht oder direkt bei Dell?

Dell 150W 19€
Dell 240W 25€
Dell 330W 71€

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Johnson (21. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Bin mal gespannt wie das Case wirkt wenn es fertig ist.
Bin von deinen ersten Projekt doch überrascht wie gut es Funktioniert und doch recht Simpel auf gebaut ist.
Was mich allerdings Stört, das leider kein Optisches Laufwerk vorgesehen ist oder habe ich etwas übersehen.
Und kleine Anregung versuch die Grafikkarte um 180° zu drehen, so das sie auf dem Kopf steht und die Kühler nicht vom Mainboard verdeckt werden.


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



Johnson schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings Stört, das leider kein Optisches Laufwerk vorgesehen ist oder habe ich etwas übersehen.



Falls notwendig kann man ein ODD auch problemlos über USB dazustecken.
Ich werd in meinen Rechnern vermutlich nie wieder ein fixes optisches Laufwerk einbauen, die 2-3mal im Jahr kann ich auch über USB anstecken.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (22. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



> Ich werd in meinen Rechnern vermutlich nie wieder ein fixes optisches Laufwerk einbauen, die 2-3mal im Jahr kann ich auch über USB anstecken.



find die Einstellung super 
ich verabschiede mich auch immer weiter von den glitzernden Scheiben.
Wenn man ehrlich ist stauben die ganzen DVDs, CDs, und Bluerays eh nur zu und zerstören die klare Optik einer schön gestalteten Gehäusefront.
Selbst bei Stealth-Mods hat man immer noch sichtbare schnittkanten.


----------



## bigdaniel (22. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## Lowmotion (22. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich habe seit 4 Jahren das DVD LW ausgebaut. Im Schrank liegt noch ein Slim, aber das brauche ich nicht mehr und wenn, dann würde ich es im laufenden Betrieb anschließen, DVD auslesen und wieder abstöpseln. Das ist mir dann auch kein extra Gehäuse wert. Eventuell paßt aber dann doch ein Slim ins fertige Design. Es ist eben wie mit dem Netzteil eine Definitionssache, was ein Komplett-PC haben muss.

Das mit der Kühlung ist noch nicht optimal,  denn die Grafikkarte zieht die Luft nicht von außen an und pustet sie ins Gehäuse. Die CPU Kühlung wird auf die Art und Weise funktionieren, aber ich fürchte, dass der Kühler nicht ganz ausreicht. Der Samuel17 wurde bei mir einfach zu heiß oder im Gegenzug zu laut.


----------



## derfab (22. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Hatte der TE nicht geschrieben das die lüfter der graka die Luft nicht ansaugen sondern wegblasen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

die graka wird dann halt etwas wärmer laufen. aber die kann das ab.


----------



## XE85 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Abkönnen wird sie es sicher, die Frage ist nur, gerade bei aktuellen AMD Grafikkarten, mit welchem Takt (ergo welcher Leistung) die Karte dabei läuft und wie laut sie dabei sein wird.


----------



## Lowmotion (22. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wenn man die WLP zwischen Grafikkarten-DIE und Grafikkartenkühler durch eine aktuelle Highend-WLP ersetzt, dann sollte das mittlerweile 10° ausmachen, was viel ist. Die WLP der aktuellen Grafikkarten hat sich dem Anschein nach die letzten 10 Jahre nicht verändert.

Ich experimentiere noch mit einer 5770. Dort merke ich, dass 1cm Abstand zwischen Grafikkarte und Lüfter deutlich mehr Lautstärke produziert. Ebenso kann ich den Lüfter des Samuel17 nicht saugend montieren, weil das zu stark auf die Kühlleistung geht.


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Wenn man die WLP zwischen Grafikkarten-DIE und Grafikkartenkühler durch  eine aktuelle Highend-WLP ersetzt, dann sollte das mittlerweile 10°  ausmachen


 
Wo hast du denn solche Zahlen her?
Hatte bei meiner alten 5770 Hawk (die wirklich einen guten Kühler hatte) nach 5 Jahren die WLP ersetzt und hatte bei gleicher Drehzahl 1-2°C gewonnen.
Mehr als 3°C würd ich durch einen Wechsel nicht erwarten.


----------



## little_hero (23. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Tolles Projekt !!

Hast du dir schon Gedanken über die Kabelverlegung und den Platz den dies brauchen nachgedacht ?

Wird die Grafikkarte noch anders "gesichert", als an den zwei Schrauben am Slotblech ?


Bin schon gespannt wie es weiter geht


----------



## bigdaniel (23. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Die meisten Kabel liegen zwischen SSD und GPU, so wie über dem dem Dc-Dc Board. Am unteren Ende der Slotblende wird die Grafikkarte auch noch festgeklemmt. Außerdem liegt eine Gummimatte unter der GPU, damit diese kein Kontakt zum Seitenteil hat. Gleichzeitig überträgt sie ein Teil der Wärme der Platinenrückseite an das Seitenteil.


----------



## Lowmotion (24. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn solche Zahlen her?
> Hatte bei meiner alten 5770 Hawk (die wirklich einen guten Kühler hatte) nach 5 Jahren die WLP ersetzt und hatte bei gleicher Drehzahl 1-2°C gewonnen.
> Mehr als 3°C würd ich durch einen Wechsel nicht erwarten.


 

Die 5770 ist 4 Jahre alt und keine 28nm Karte. Je kleiner der DIE desto wichtig wird die Paste.


----------



## MuMu95 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wie man bei Haswell und auch schon Ivy leider merkt, ausser man köpft


----------



## Azzteredon (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Jetzt hab ich aber schon mal eine blöde Frage : Wie bekommt man so detailgetreue Nachbildungen der Hardware (Mobo, etc.) mit SketchUp hin? Gibts die Irgendwo zum Runterladen? Fotografiert man die ab und lässt sich ein 3D-Modell rendern?  oder setzt man das alles in mühevollen Stunden  zusammen und versucht es so echt wie möglich aussehen zu lassen?

das Gehäuse an sich ist richtig genial, aber mit der Riser-Card wird doch die Grafikkarte NIE auf PCIe 3.0 laufen oder? weil (entweder warns 3.0 oder 2.0) doch die Spezifikation hat das Riserkarten nur auf PCB gedruckt werden sollen? Erinnere mich hier an einen Mod hier im Forum wo ein Member auch Probleme hatte das seine Riser-Card PCIe 3.0 blockiert hat....


----------



## bigdaniel (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Das Board gab es als Vorlage, alles andere wurde von mir selbst erstellt. Für die Maße habe ich mir allerdings eine eigene Boardvorlage erstellt, denn die Verfügbaren Zeichnungen in der Datenbank werden meistens anhand eines Bildes erstellt und sind daher nicht genau.

Zum Thema PCIe-via Riser kann ich in 2 Wochen was sagen. Eine abgeschirmte Risercard habe ich bereits hier und das Alienware Powerboard. Es fehlen noch die Powerboards aus HongKong, das von HD-Plex und das externe Netzteil. Es kann natürlich möglich sein, dass die Risercard auf 2.0 limitiert. Der Performanceverlust ist aber nicht messbar (siehe PCIE Versionen im Vergleich auf Computerbase).


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Guten Abend,
hier mal ein kleines Update zu dem Projekt. Ich habe das externe Netzteil von Dell erhalten. Dieses hat eine Leistung von 330W. Aktuell teste ich das erste DC-Board von Alienware. Dieses wird normalerweise im X51 eingesetzt. Die Kiste läuft wunderbar wie das Bild mit dem 3D Mark beweist. Die 3 anderen DC-Boards sind auf dem Weg zu mir und sollten alle in den nächsten 3 Wochen eintreffen.
Auch die Flexible Risercard mit Abschirmung funktioniert bestens. Im Nvidia Manger wird PCI-E 2.0 angezeigt. Da ich keinen PCI-E 3.0 fähigen Prozessor habe, ist aktuell auch nicht mehr möglich.

Folgende Hardware wird verwendet:

I5 2500k
Asrock Z77E-ITX
8GB DDR3
Crucial M4
NVIDIA GTX 670

Zu guter letzt, noch ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derfab (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Was benutzt du für einen cpu kühler?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



> Was benutzt du für einen cpu kühler?


sieh aus wie eni thermaltake axp-100


----------



## bigdaniel (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Aktuell ist noch der axp-100 verbaut, habe hier aber schon den Noctua NH-L9i liegen, denn der axp ist zu hoch für das neue Case.


----------



## derfab (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Gut den mal verbaut zu sehen 
Mir sagt der axp-200 sehr zu und der soll auch wirklich was taugen...und mit ca 70mm Höhe auch im rahmen...
Der noctua is auch sehr interessant aber für starke cpus eher nicht so empfehlenswert oder? Dacht der ist bis ~85tdp empfohlen...

Naja, danke jedenfalls


----------



## Viner-Cent (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Sieht klasse aus, wenn das mit der Lüftung im kleinen Case funktioniert ist das mal richtig genial   Ich finds am besten wie die Grafikkarte unter dem board dopelt so lang wie der ganze Rest ist, irgendwie witzig  <ich liebe dieses projekt, es ist einfach richtig geil


----------



## Azzteredon (9. Dezember 2013)

Wie hoch ist denn die Leistungsaufnahme vom gesamten System? Finds komisch das 330w reichen^^ mein System(ja okay nicht gerade sehr stromsparend  ) braucht unter Last knappe 420 Watt... Ohne Übertaktung... Mit 3,9 GHz auf der CPU komm ich auf fast 510 W... Hast du Spannungen verändert?


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

250w. Laut computerbase ein völlig normaler Wert für Intel Quad + Gtx670 unter Vollast. Ich denke bei dir ist der übertaktete Amd Prozessor das Problem. Die gtx560ti müsste vom Verbrauch der gtx670 ebenbürtig sein. 
Hast du deine Werte mit einem Leistungsmesser ausgelesen?


----------



## Azzteredon (9. Dezember 2013)

Das is ne normale 560  ti wär zu schön  aber das allein +500Mhz bei 1,40 V knapp 80 Watt ausmachen is echt krass^^ 

Ja hab ich^^


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ja Amd erkauft sich die Leistung mit einer hohen Leistungsaufnahme. Wer in meine Case eine Starke Gpu vom Schlag Gtx780 verwenden will, muss auf Cpu Overclocking verzichten. Evt sogar auf einen Intel energiespar Quadcore wechseln. In hoher Auflösung spielt die Cpu sowieso eine untergeordnete Rolle. Mit dem 400w dc Board wird evt. sogar eine 780ti möglich sein. Die Amd x290 wird denk ich mal nicht laufen. Muss ich aber noch testen.

Wäre evt cool wenn mich jemand dabei unterstützen könnte und mir eine Gtx780/ti oder x290 zurm testen zur Verfügung stellt. Ich könnte zum Testen diese Person besuchen oder diese mich.  Vorteilhaft wäre jemand aus Schleswig-Holstein, denn ich komme aus Flensburg.  Evt kaufe ich mir noch ne Gtx780 aber Ti und x290 wären dann noch offen. Wenn alle Netzteile da sind werde ich nochmal dazu aufruffen oder ein paar Hersteller für Testsamples anschreiben. Vlt leiht mir ja PCGH eine ^^.


----------



## Azzteredon (9. Dezember 2013)

bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ja Amd erkauft sich die Leistung mit einer hohen Leistungsaufnahme. Wer in meine Case eine Starke Gpu vom Schlag Gtx780 verwenden will, muss auf Cpu Overclocking verzichten. Evt sogar auf einen Intel energiespar Quadcore wechseln. In hoher Auflösung spielt die Cpu sowieso eine untergeordnete Rolle. Mit dem 400w dc Board wird evt. sogar eine 780ti möglich sein. Die Amd x290 wird denk ich mal nicht laufen. Muss ich aber noch testen.
> 
> Wäre evt cool wenn mich jemand dabei unterstützen könnte und mir eine Gtx780/ti oder x290 zurm testen zur Verfügung stellt. Ich könnte zum Testen diese Person besuchen oder diese mich.  Vorteilhaft wäre jemand aus Schleswig-Holstein, denn ich komme aus Flensburg.  Evt kaufe ich mir noch ne Gtx780 aber Ti und x290 wären dann noch offen. Wenn alle Netzteile da sind werde ich nochmal dazu aufruffen oder ein paar Hersteller für Testsamples anschreiben. Vlt leiht mir ja PCGH eine ^^.




Jo nur das es soo krass ist hab ich nicht gedacht bis ichs gemessen hab 

Bei mir is demnächst ne 290X geplant^^ komm aber leider aus Bayern


----------



## -sori- (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Hey, habe noch eine kleine Idee: was hälst du davon, einen Accelero Hybrid zu verwenden? Könntest damit dem lauten Referenzlüfter entgehen. Neben mir steht grad eine 760 Referenz, welche ich sogar durchs Headset höre...


LG sori


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Mittlerweile sind die DC-Boards aus HongKong eingetroffen. Eines davon ist auch das auf meine Idee hin entwickelte DC-Board. Bei der erhaltenen Version handelt es sich noch um einen Prototyp. Das zweite DC Board von dem Hersteller wurde von diesem im August diesen Jahres veröffentlicht und ist eigentlich als ATX-Netzteilersatz gedacht, da es kein Jack-Expander hat. Durch einen 90° Winkel Adapter, kann ich dieses aber auch in meinem Gehäuse verwenden. 

Am Anfang gab es noch ein paar Probleme mit den Boards, denn diese haben dafür gesorgt, dass mein externes Dell Netzteil nur mit 240W lief statt mit 330W+. Dadurch ist der Testaufbau bei hoher Belastung ausgegangen. Dies lag daran, dass der ID-Pin des Netzteils auf 19,5V lag, statt auf Ground. Dadurch wurde dem ID-Chip im Netzteil gesagt es soll nur mit 240W laufen. Nach einer manuellen Anpassung meinerseits an der Anschlussbuchse auf dem Expanderboard ist dieser Fehler behoben. Genauere Infos wird es am Sonntag geben, denn bis dahin, sollte auch das DC-Board von HD-Plex aus Amerika hier sein.

 Dann wird es auch eine Weltpremiere hier und in zwei weiteren Foren geben, denn ich werde den ersten Review veröffentlichen über gleich 4 unterschiedliche DC-Boards (PicoNetzteile) die in der Lage sind High-End Systeme zu betreiben. Dieser wird dann im Unterforum Netzteile veröffentlicht. DC-Boards werden Herstellern in naher Zukunft ermöglichen, Rechner noch kleiner zu bauen die den großen in nichts nachstehen.


----------



## Abductee (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Die Zukunft in diesem Miniaturtrend seh ich eher bei den Intel Nuc`s.
Die haben die ganze Netzteilgeschichte auf dem Mainboard und brauchen nur eine externe Gleichstromquelle (Notebooknetzteil).

Als Beispiel: Intel NUC Board D54250WYB, QM87 (dual PC3L-12800S DDR3) (BLKD54250WYB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Seh ich auch so, aber nur wenn dann auch die Gpu Performance besser wird.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



> Seh ich auch so, aber nur wenn dann auch die Gpu Performance besser wird.



Nuc mit Dockingstation für ne GTX 780ti ?  hätt schon was


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

wäre der Hammer


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Weltpremiere die Weltweit einzigen DC-Powerboards über 250W und alle auf einem Foto:

Von links nach rechts:

HD-PLEX 250W Prototyp
Alienware X51 Powerboard 330W
Pico-Box-Factory X3-ATX-350 Prototyp
Pico-Box-Factory X7-ATX-400

Lasst euch nicht von denn Wattzahlen irren die gelten für den Passivbetrieb. Bisher haben alle 380W geschafft, doch dazu im Review mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Kommt mir jetzt auch selber wie ne blöde Frage vor, aber wo kommt der Strom "rein". Ich seh nur ATX, 6pin, 4pin und Molex, keinen normalen Notebook oder Netzteilstecker


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Hdplex und PicoBox 4pin bzw. 2x4pin und Alienware 6pin. Am andern Ende hängt dann der Jackexpander mit 7,4x5 Dell Jack.


----------



## bigdaniel (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Der Review ist online: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/index.php?THREADs


----------



## Azzteredon (22. Dezember 2013)

Also das rechte Picobox sieht definitiv am hochwertigsten aus  schön mit Kühlerchen auf den Spawas  was kosten diese Powerboards? Steht das im Review? Bin grade mit dem Handy online... Kann den Link nicht sehen :>


----------



## The_Schroeder (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Die finale Version des HD-Plex sieht richtig gut aus, vorallem mit der Aluminiumplatte zur passiven Kühlung 
Denke das wird auch in meinen Cube wandern, auch wenn ich dafür die Wakü rausnehmen muss 
Aber bei 2,5L ist nicht so viel Platz


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Habe heute einen Satz Einpressmuttern erhalten und habe direkt mal eine in ein altes Seitenteil von meinem vorherigen Projekt mit einer Zange eingepresst. Hält schmatzend. Ich habe mich gegen das schneiden von Gewinden entschieden, da ich durch die Einpressmutter eine wesentliche höhere Gewindestabilität und Haltbarkeit erreichen kann.

Hier ein kleines Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

hmhm
hab mit den einpressgewinden schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
mir is mal n board vom tray gekippt weil 2 von den teilen rausgerissen sind.
aber vielleicht hast du ja mehr Glück.


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Die werden rückwärtig eingepresst oder?
Dann dürfte da eigentlich nichts ausreißen.


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ganz genau und das Mainboard hängt nicht an denen


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Die CAD Arbeiten sind abgeschlossen und das Gehäuse wird am 06.01.2014 zum Lasern gegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ende Januar sollte ich dann die fertigen Teile haben, so dass ich die Teile abkanten kann. Danach geht es zur Pulverbeschichtung und Anfang Februar ist das Case dann fertig.


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Schaut klasse aus.

Füllen die Kabel nicht den verbleibenden Raum komplett aus?
Hast du da glaubst noch eine Luftbewegung?


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Bei A4 muss ich immer daran denken...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Trotzdem ein tolles Projekt


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

 naja beide haben ja auch etwas gemeinsam, sie sind pfeilschnell


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

GEILES TEIL ^^ich find sowas genial direkt ein Abo da lassen  
kurze Frage: ich bin mit CAD nicht so fit (ehrlich gesagt: 0) also wenn ich mir mal son mini Teil zusammenstelle, hätt ich die Erlaubnis das auf der Basis deiner kleinen Rakete zu machen?


----------



## bigdaniel (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Klaro


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Das Abo hab ich schon ne Weile, freu mich auf die neuesten Updates.
Aber sag mal, wo gibt es den die Dell Netzteile, ich find die nicht


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Januar 2014)

Die gibt es im Ersatzteilshop von Dell.


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Die gibt es im Ersatzteilshop von Dell.


Schon am finden der Seite scheitert es im Moment bei mir...


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. Januar 2014)

Hier:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&sku=332-1432&mfgpid=223437


----------



## _crux_ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Und ABO!


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Hier:
> Dell 330-Watt AC Adapter with 6 ft Power Cord for Select Dell Alienware / Vostro Laptops / Precision Workstations / Alienware Desktops : PC Accessories | Dell



Danke


----------



## Viner-Cent (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich liebe diese Idee, eine Frage, wo lässt du die Teile verpulvern? Bzw. was verlangen die dafür, ich werde nämlich bald ein anderes Frontpannel für mein Gehäuse machen und es wäre natürlch genial wenn es wie der Rest verpulvert wäre.


----------



## _crux_ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Idee, eine Frage, wo lässt du die Teile verpulvern? Bzw. was verlangen die dafür, ich werde nämlich bald ein anderes Frontpannel für mein Gehäuse machen und es wäre natürlch genial wenn es wie der Rest verpulvert wäre.



Der Frage schließe ich mich an!


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Gibt hier zwei Unternehmen um Flensburg die das machen. Muss selbst erstmal anfragen was das kostet. Ansonsten gibt es dafür einen Sammelthread im Hardwareluxx wo diverse Unternehmen gelistet sind.

Achja heute werden die Laserteile geordert.

@The_schroeder: Bekommst du einen Prototy von Hd-Plex? Ansonsten würde ich noch etwas warten dauert noch etwas bis die dinger erscheinen. Kühler,Kabelset und Jack-Expander müssen noch angepasst werden. Dann läuft erst die Massenproduktion an. Ich bekomme den weißen Prototyp ende Januar, nach nem Test und Anpassung des Expanders um mehr als 240w aus dem Dell zu bekommen kannst mir den abkaufen. Falls du nicht mehr warten kannst. Hätte ich auch noch den x3 oder x7 den x51 will ich behalten.


----------



## Viner-Cent (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Okaay, Flensburg ist halt ganz im Norden, n bisschen weit weg, muss ich mal schauen obs hier welch gibt...


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

@bigdaniel
Danke für das Angebot, werde aber warten bis sie Retail verfügbar sind.
Brauch für meinen Cube mit APU nur ein 240W Dell Netzteil . ^^


----------



## _crux_ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibt es dafür einen Sammelthread im Hardwareluxx wo diverse Unternehmen gelistet sind.


 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## ins3rtn4me (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Das sieht doch sehr interessant aus, ABO!


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Habe gerade die Laserteile bestellt. Die kritischen Teile hab ich alle doppelt bestellt. Sollte alles beim 1. Versuch passen kann ich aus den übrigen Teilen gerne ein 2. Case anfertigen. Zur Info die reinen Laserteile für das Gehäuse kosten gerade mal 63€ für eine Einzelanfertigung . Wenn Fabtools seine gewohnte Geschwindigkeit hinlegt, so kann ich euch das unlackierte Gehäuse in 2 Wochen zeigen.

Morgen werden noch Kleinteile wie Schrauben und Lüfter bestellt und dann kann es losgehen.


----------



## _crux_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Wenn Fabtools seine gewohnte Geschwindigkeit hinlegt, so kann ich euch das unlackierte Gehäuse in 2 Wochen zeigen.



Hast du in dem Fall schon Erfahrungen mit denen?


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Mein letztes Projekt hab ich auch bei denen lasern lassen.


----------



## _crux_ (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wie wird die Front / Oberteil / Unterteil realisiert, aus einem Stück? 
Hast du dazwischen auch diesen Radius oder ist das nur auf den Bildern so?


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Genau wie auf den Bildern die Radien von 10mm vorne werden mit einer eigens entwickelten Biegemaschine realisiert. Ja die Front / Oberteil / Unterteil besteht aus einem langen Teil und wird U-Förmig gebogen.


----------



## LaTillinator (7. Januar 2014)

Bin gespannt auf die ersten bilder )


----------



## Viner-Cent (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Geil, das ist echt nicht zu teuer, wie n besseres gehäuse, und gelaserte teile, ordentliche Biegemaschine und dann noch verpulvert wird das genial werden


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Habe gerade die Zusatzteile bestellt. War teurer als ich dachte allerdings ging der größte Teil für die Biegemaschine (35€) und die Lüfter weg (38€).

Folgende Costen nur für ein einzelnes Case kommen zusammen:
Laserteile: 63€
Schrauben und Distanzbolzen: 25€
Powerbutton: 5€
Front USB 3.0: 5€
Pulverbeschichtung: ?
*Gesamt: 98€*

Weitere Teile:
PCI-E Riser: 30€
Dell 330W PSU: 70€
DC-DC-Powerboard: 50€
2x Noctua A9x14 92mm FAN: 38€
*Gesamt: 188€*

*Total: 286€*


----------



## Viner-Cent (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Eigentlich passt das doch, für einen prototyp zusammen mit wirklich besonderen bauteilen, kann ich fragen was du als power button hast, ich überleg ob ich da den aus meinem jetzigen gehäuse nehm oder einen neuen kaufe.


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Für nen Prototypen echt billig.
Man spart halt echt heftig wenn man die CAD geschichte selbst machen kann


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Das wird sicherlich nicht der einzige Prototyp werden. Auch wenn man am CAD alles durchdacht hat, passt es hinterher fast nie. Entweder man kann es nicht auf die Art montieren, wie man es will oder es passen Maße nicht oder man hat den Lack oder Pulverbeschichtung nicht ins CAD mit eingegeben und hinterher klemmts...

Bin aber schon gespannt auf nen paar Bilder.


----------



## _crux_ (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Bin auf die Biegemaschine gespannt, Klingt alles sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## The_Schroeder (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Sehr vielversprechend klingt es in einem fetten Block A4 mehr als 3 Tflop Leistung zu quetschen.
Das schafft nicht mal Einstein mit Bleistift statt GTX und Relativitätstheorie 
Wird echt interessant ^^.
Und danke bigdaniel für die Hilfe bei meinem cube


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das wird sicherlich nicht der einzige Prototyp werden. Auch wenn man am CAD alles durchdacht hat, passt es hinterher fast nie. Entweder man kann es nicht auf die Art montieren, wie man es will oder es passen Maße nicht oder man hat den Lack oder Pulverbeschichtung nicht ins CAD mit eingegeben und hinterher klemmts...
> 
> Bin aber schon gespannt auf nen paar Bilder.


 
Das schreit nach einer Sammelbestellung


----------



## Milchbubi (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Sehr schönes Projekt,

was mich interessieren würde: Hast du dir auch was für die Kabelführung überlegt? So wie das auf den Bildern aussieht, wird durch die Anschlüsse doch der Luftstrom der 92mm Lüfter gestört oder? 

MfG
Milchbubi


----------



## kaffepause71 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ohh verry verry Nice !!!


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Die Teile sind alle da morgen geht es ans Abkanten drückt mit die Daumen


----------



## Arausia (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

DAUMEN DRÜCK, und immer schön fotos machen!


----------



## _crux_ (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Leider gibt es schlechte Neuigkeiten,  dass Abkanten des Seitenteils zur U-Form hat nicht richtig geklappt. Ich habe die Biegeverkürzung nicht berücksichtigt. Daher fehlen mir pro Rundung 2mm und der Innenbereich ist daher 4mm zu kurz, so dass die Seitenteile nicht mehr hinein passen. Die Rundungen hat meine Maschine aber super sauber hinbekommen. In 3 Wochen starte ich den nächsten Versuch (habe nun erstmal Semesterprüfungen) ich lasse mich auch heute noch von einer ansässigen Firma beraten und dort werden dann auch alle Teile gekanntet. Ich hoffe ich muss nicht die scharf abzukantenen Teile abändern. 

Bilder der Laserteile gibt es nachher. Ein kleiner Rückschlag aber kein Grund aufzugeben ich bleib am Ball.


----------



## kaffepause71 (17. Januar 2014)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt lass dich nicht unterkriegen viel Erfolg noch!!


----------



## _crux_ (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Das ist ärgerlich. Wann kommen die Bilder?


----------



## The_Schroeder (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Packst du, wäre schade um die inverstierte Zeit


----------



## bigdaniel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Uff nun hab ich ganz vergessen gestern die Bilder hochzuladen. Mach ich heute ^^. Die CAD Zeichnungen wurden angepasst. Bestell ich am Sonntag


----------



## bigdaniel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Hier die Bilder der Laserteile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele der Teile wurden überarbeitet, Biegeverkürzungen eingeplant und mindest Abstand zu Abkantlinien erhöht. So hat z.B. das I/O-Shield keine Abkantungen mehr neben dem ATX-Cutout und dem GPU Ausschnitt, denn der dünne Steg wird beim Abkanten mitgezogen und würde das Bauteil verziehen.Ich muss alle Teile neu lasern lassen bis auf die beiden Seitenteile.


----------



## wowschik (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

muss fertig werden, ich würde sofort eins kaufen


----------



## Lowmotion (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich war erstaunt über das 3 Liter Gehäuse im hardforum.


----------



## Arausia (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

haha cool,

das letzte bild is die platte, die nachgebaut werden muss, wegen dem verlust durchs biegen?


----------



## The_Schroeder (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Auf jedenfall richtig schönes Projekt !


----------



## kaffepause71 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Alles Geile teile , schade das sie nicht gepasst haben .


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Normalerweise muss man die Biegeverkürzung nicht mit einberechnen, wenn man es im CAD macht... Oder hast du die Blechteile nicht als Blechteile erstellt?


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wann geht es hier weiter ? ^^


----------



## sVnsation (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Bin auch schon ganz gespannt!


----------



## kaisims (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## Fearofdeath (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

nettes gehäuse und die idee mit den notebooknetzteil, respekt ... ich glaub ich wär da nie drauf gekomm^^ aber sieht gut aus


----------



## bigdaniel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Geht bald weiter


----------



## LaTillinator (24. Februar 2014)

Super freu mich schon 👍


----------



## sVnsation (7. März 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Waaaan gehts weiter?


----------



## MaxPa (7. März 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ja, bin auch gespannt


----------



## The_Schroeder (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

So ruhig hier ?
Was da los?


----------



## bigdaniel (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Bin seit Freitag mit den Klausuren des Semesters fertig und nun geht es weiter mit dem Case. Heute oder morgen bestell ich die Laserparts und die finalen Versionen vom PicoBox X3 Atx 400 dc Board und dem HdPlex 250. Nächste Woche hab ich dann die Teile und lasse sie dann Kanten...


----------



## Fearofdeath (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

N dina 4blatt... Wtf^^ davor mal respekt


----------



## The_Schroeder (31. März 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Achso OK.
Bin mit meinem Cube auch soweit durch.
Nur HDPlex vertröstet einen ständig, also wenn du da eine bestellst, kannst mir gern eine mit bestellen


----------



## sVnsation (7. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wir wollen Bilder sehen!!


----------



## OSL (10. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich bewundere Ihre A4-Projekt. 

Es gibt wirklich keine sexy sucht Mini-ITX-Gehäuse überhaupt, das wäre wirklich cool auf Ihrem Desktop zu oder zu einer LAN-Party zu bringen. 
Aus diesem Grund schlage ich vor, eine 7" LAN-Party Tube PC, der wirklich cool in vertikaler und horizontaler Position aussehen würde bauen. 
Es wäre sehr viel wie eine Subwoofer Tube schauen. 
Der Durchmesser kann auch kleiner sein, wie 6", wenn das Mini-ITX back panel wurde erlaubt, ein bisschen aus dem Tube herausragen.
Leise Lüfter an beiden Enden der Tube wäre cool.
Ich weiß, es ist eine Menge Arbeit, aber es ist wirklich anders und Spaß würde.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie mein schlechtes Deutsch, ich lebe in Dänemark.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=652931&uid=115921&d=1397119050


----------



## DOcean (10. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

das gibts zu kaufen und heißt Mac Pro Apple


----------



## OSL (10. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Sie sind natürlich richtig, aber Mac Pro ist kein Gamer PC. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass Apple hat die Urheberrechte an dem zylindrischen pc


----------



## X6Sixcore (10. April 2014)

@OSL:

Schau mal in den folgenden Link.

http://www.macerkopf.de/2014/01/15/eigenbau-muelleimer-als-mac-pro-hacintosh/

MfG


----------



## OSL (10. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Vielen Dank. Ich habe für so etwas gesucht, ohne Erfolg. 
Ich wünsche mir nur, dass er die Grafikkarte vertikal gedreht hatte, lange Karten erlauben. Und ich kann nicht finden, das Netzteil auf die Bilder.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



OSL schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ich habe für so etwas gesucht, ohne Erfolg.
> Ich wünsche mir nur, dass er die Grafikkarte vertikal gedreht hatte, lange Karten erlauben. Und ich kann nicht finden, das Netzteil auf die Bilder.


 
Der Modder hat ein ATX Teil auseinander genommen, hat dann die Platine etwas isoliert und dann oberhalb der Grafikkarte platziert.
Gucke dir mal unter dem folgenden Link Bild #12 an, da siehst du das ganz gut.

Mac Pro (late 2013) replica

(Ist die Seite vom Modder)


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. April 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Der Modder hat ein ATX Teil auseinander genommen, hat dann die Platine etwas isoliert und dann oberhalb der Grafikkarte platziert.
> Gucke dir mal unter dem folgenden Link Bild #12 an, da siehst du das ganz gut.
> 
> Mac Pro (late 2013) replica
> ...



Ähm, nee, ist nicht die Seite vom Modder.
DER sitzt in irgendeinem deutschen Forum, dessen Admins keine Verlinkungen oder auch nur Namensnennungen des Forums mögen und daraufhin mit Anwälten drohen, schreibt er alles im ersten Post.
Er stellt das nur vor.


----------



## OSL (12. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich wünschte, es war ein MB format mit PCI-E x16, die kleiner als Mini-ITX ist ...


----------



## bigdaniel (12. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Oder noch besser mit mxm port. Erste itx boards gibt es bereits von 2 koreanischen aio pc herstellern mit mxm 3.0 port


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Ähm, nee, ist nicht die Seite vom Modder.
> DER sitzt in irgendeinem deutschen Forum, dessen Admins keine Verlinkungen oder auch nur Namensnennungen des Forums mögen und daraufhin mit Anwälten drohen, schreibt er alles im ersten Post.
> Er stellt das nur vor.



Ah, okay - gut zu wissen. Man verzeihe mir meinen Fail


----------



## OSL (13. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich denke, eine erweiterte Nano-ITX-Format (12 x 20 cm) mit PCI-E x 16 würde einige interessante Design-Entscheidungen zu liefern. 
Ich bin auch gespannt auf einige High-End, geringerer Strom Maxwell-GPU-Karten wie GTX 860 Ti


----------



## bigdaniel (23. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Die Laserteile sind da, das brand neue Hd-Plex 250 wurde geordert, nun muss ich nur noch die Teile kanten und pulverbeschichten lassen.


----------



## rubiktubik (23. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Hallo bigdaniel,

du hast doch deine Teile mit Sketchup erstellt und bei fabtools fertigen lassen oder?

Ich hab jetzt probeweise eine Platte mit ein paar Bohrungen/Löchern in Sketchup erstellt und mit dem dxf Plugin exportiert
mein Problem ist das das "Tool" von fabtools die Zeichung zwar importieren kann aber die Platte nicht als Fläche erkannt wird.(Und somit ich kein Material zuweisen kann)

Hast du da vielleicht ein Paar Tips wie man SketchUp in Verbindung mit fabtools benutzt?

So sieht meine Platte in SketchUp aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre echt hilfreich
Gruß 
rubiktubik


----------



## DOcean (23. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

so gemacht wie hier: fabtools.de - Du hast die Idee, wir setzen sie um ?


----------



## rubiktubik (24. April 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



DOcean schrieb:


> so gemacht wie hier: fabtools.de - Du hast die Idee, wir setzen sie um ?


 
Ich habs jetzt raus!

Die Dicke der Teile muss ein 1mm sein sonst erkennt fabtools die Teile nicht als Fläche an.

Ich hab halt so konstruiert wie ich das später haben will auf 1,5 mm aber das stellt man ja in fabtools nochmal ein.

Gruß
rubiktubik


----------



## TheR3venger (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich habe ebenfalls das hdplex 250w hifi bestellt und wollte mal fragen ob du deins schon erhalten hast, und ob es auch mit czech posta versendet wurde? 
Mfg julian


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



TheR3venger schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls das hdplex 250w hifi bestellt und wollte mal fragen ob du deins schon erhalten hast, und ob es auch mit czech posta versendet wurde?
> Mfg julian


 
Hab auch eins bestellt, vor einer Wochen inzwischen.
Wird bei mir auch per czech posta versand


----------



## TheR3venger (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Du hast es demnach auch noch nicht daheim?


----------



## The_Schroeder (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Nein, , bekomm auch keine Antwort auf die Frage ob ich ne richtige Trackingnr bekommen


----------



## TheR3venger (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Es gibt keine tracking nummer, das weis ich schon einmal, aber trotzdem dauert der. Ersand ewigkeiten. Nach der  czechischen grenze wird es mit der deutschen post weiter versand


----------



## TheR3venger (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

So also ich habe mein hdplex nt nun erhalten


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Jap. Also ich hab meines noch nicht. Mal sehen, vllt kommt es ja gegen Ende des Monats


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich hab meins gestern erhalten. Hab die Alu Teile heute zum Abkanten gebracht. Bekomme ich wohl nächste Woche und wird ne gute Stange Geld kosten

 Achja Hdplex plant für die nächste Charge dc Wandlerboard eine hochwertigere Backplate und CPU 8pin und PCIe 8pin Stecker mit Wiederharken in richtiger Richtung.


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Meine kam heute an 

Ja die hochwertigere Backplate wäre wünschenswert und auch die Richtung der 8 Pinner, wobei man da eine Informations Email bekam, also von daher ok


----------



## TheR3venger (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Also das mit den Wiederhaken ist ja schon ne geschichte für sich

@BigDaniel, Wo lässt du denn die Teile Abkanten, ich Plane gerade ein kleineres Gehäuse als mein Travla c137,

und ich wollte noch fragen was für eine Riser Card du nutzt, meine Flexible Delock card macht Probleme.


----------



## bigdaniel (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

So die Teile sind gekantet hat mich schlappe 208€ gekostet. Da ich heute den ganzen Tag auf arbeit bin kann ich sie erst am Montag abholen. Ich bin gespannt ob alles passt.

@TheR3venger: Lasse die Teile bei einem Unternehmen nahe Flensburg kanten.

Meine Riser ist von mware:
PCI-E express X16 riser card 1 slot with silver flex cable - Sintech adapter card and test tool

Kostet bei ebay 30€. 
Die besten sind von 3M aus America kosten dafür auch ne Menge und sind PCIe 3.0 zertifiziert.


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

So kurze Anprobe gab es heute schon. Die Rückblende bekomme ich morgen, denn da haben die was vergessen und das wird morgen alles fertig zusammen gebaut. Die Pulverbeschichtung + Sandstrahlen folgt im Juni, daher verschwinden die Kratzer noch. Dann mache ich auch ein paar Bilder mit ner Spiegelreflex-Kamera.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Sieht SUPER aus!
Mega eng, aber ich bin schonmal aufs finish gespannt.
Vorallem aber die Temperaturen


----------



## Offset (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Wow das sieht echt hammer aus! Sehr edel. 
Bin auf Temperaturen und Lautstärke gespannt.


----------



## Viner-Cent (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder von Prototyp]*

Boah, das sieht so geil aus, das Design erinnert mich leicht an dieses Gehäuse von IN WIN, ich bin ein großer Fan von sowas.


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder von Prototyp]*

Sieht sehr geil aus.
Bin nur neidisch das dein Powerboard läuft, meins hat nen Kurzen


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder von Prototyp]*

Hab das neue noch nichtmal getestet


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder von Prototyp]*

Wie das neue ?! 
Muss gucken ob Reklamation klappt, hab nämlich schon den 2x4 Pin für CPU in einmal 4 Pin abgeändert , aber eine der überarbeiteten wäre mir eh lieber


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder von Prototyp]*

Also dass, was ich vor 2 Wochen bekommen habe.


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder von Prototyp]*

Achso,  naja ich denke ich bestell ne zweites


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder von Prototyp]*

So ich habe alles zusammengebaut und die KISTE LÄUFT 

Einen kleinen Temperaturtest habe ich auch schon gemacht mit geschlossenem Seitenteil. 30min Prime95 + Heaven Benchmark ergibt 55 °C auf der CPU und 75°C auf der GPU.
Der 2500k lief dabei mit nur 3GHZ und untervoltet. Die GTX 670 lief unter default Einstellungen. Das HD-Plex 250W wurde dabei nur  handwarm. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass das Seitenteil hinter der Grafikkarte sich etwas erhitzt. Weitere Temperaturtest folgen...


Hier wurde ich heimlich fotografiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaxPa (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder von Prototyp]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> So ich habe alles zusammengebaut und die KISTE LÄUFT
> 
> Einen kleinen Temperaturtest habe ich auch schon gemacht mit geschlossenem Seitenteil. 30min Prime95 + Heaven Benchmark ergibt 55 °C auf der CPU und 75°C auf der GPU.
> Der 2500k lief dabei mit nur 3GHZ und untervoltet. Die GTX 670 lief unter default Einstellungen. Das HD-Plex 250W wurde dabei nur  handwarm. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass das Seitenteil hinter der Grafikkarte sich etwas erhitzt. Weitere Temperaturtest folgen...
> ...


 
SEHR gute Arbeit ! Das Gehäuse ist echt total schick und dazu krass kompakt ^^
Schade das mein System nicht in sowas passen würde


----------



## Viner-Cent (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Jedes mal, wenn ich was hier sehe muss ich mir wieder vor Augen führen wie verdammt klein das Teil ist und wie viel Power es hat, ich glaube mehr wie mein Tower. N Freund von mir will sich jetzt was ähnliches bauen, nur mit nem normalen Netzteil, das wird auch n gepfriemel


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*



MaxPa schrieb:


> SEHR gute Arbeit ! Das Gehäuse ist echt total schick und dazu krass kompakt ^^
> Schade das mein System nicht in sowas passen würde


  Sollte passen, wenn du auf ein ITX Board setzen würdest und auf einen kleineren Kühler. R9 290 passt und sollte das NT schaffen.



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Jedes mal, wenn ich was hier sehe muss ich mir wieder vor Augen führen wie verdammt klein das Teil ist und wie viel Power es hat, ich glaube mehr wie mein Tower. N Freund von mir will sich jetzt was ähnliches bauen, nur mit nem normalen Netzteil, das wird auch n gepfriemel


 
Das könnte wirklich eng werden.
Ich hab die Power noch nichtmal ansatzweise ausgereitz. GTX 780 ti + 4770k sollte möglich sein. Obwohl ich eher zu einer kleineren CPU greifen würde, denn ich kann schlecht einschätzen ob der Noctua diesen kühlen kann.


----------



## Viner-Cent (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Nee, wird auch was größer, aber genauso möglichst klein und vor allem flach, wird wahrscheinlich nur 85mm (Netzteilhöhe) hoch sein.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

"Eng ist ein dehnbarer Begriff" - passt irgendwie 

Sieht sehr gut aus, meine Hochachtung vor der fummeligen Arbeit,
das hat bestimmt Nerven gekostet.


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Wenn man die Kabel gut vorbereitet baut man die Kiste (nur die Hardware + Kabel) in 15min zusamnen. Da fand ich es im Sugo Sg05 schlimmer ^^


----------



## Icedaft (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Ein tolles Gehäuse.

BTW...sind die mit im Lieferumfang? http://www.amazon.de/3M-Kapselgehör...F8&qid=1400661147&sr=1-3&keywords=gehörschutz


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

 Wenn du das System hören willst brauchst du sowas:


----------



## Icedaft (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Bei einer GTX780TI mit Referenzkühler und einer I7 4770K@4,4Ghz hätte ich da so meine Zweifel...

Bei einer Kombi aus einem Xeon 1231 V3 und einer MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU sollte (mit Undervolting) doch halbwegs leise sein.


----------



## sVnsation (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Einfach genial. Bin gespannt auf die Lackierung.
Aber wie riesig ist denn bitte das externe Netzteil... Wahnsinn.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Wenn man die Kabel gut vorbereitet baut man die Kiste (nur die Hardware + Kabel) in 15min zusamnen. Da fand ich es im Sugo Sg05 schlimmer ^^


 
Was zum Teufel ist ein "Sugo Sg05"??? o.O

Mal so nebenbei ganz unverschämt gefragt,
wie viel musstest du in die ganze Sache stecken (Geld)?


----------



## Icedaft (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel ist ein "Sugo Sg05"??? o.O


 
SilverStone Sugo SG05 USB 3.0 schwarz, 300W SFX12V, Mini-ITX/Mini-DTX (SST-SG05B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## X6Sixcore (21. Mai 2014)

Schau mal:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=276&area=usa

E: Huch, da war einer schneller...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Danke ihr beide, jetzt bin ich im Bilde.
Boah, so nen ITX System wäre auch was für mich.
Aber jetzt habe ich gerade so dick aufgerüstet, meine Frau erschlägt mich.


----------



## Icedaft (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Wieso? Das ist so klein, das KANN gar nicht teuer gewesen sein! Noch viel lernen Du musst kleiner Padawan, im Umgang mit Frau(en)!


----------



## Viner-Cent (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Ich bin auch voll aufm Mini-ITX Trip, vor allem gibt es dafür so geile Gehäuse


----------



## -sori- (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Ich liebe einfach kleine Gehäuse, zeiche daher grad an einem Full-ATX mit Platz für eine SSD, eine Festplatte und einer Slim-ODD mit gerade mal 23 Liter, ein Netzteil wie das P10 passt auch rein. Mal sehen ob ich es realisieren werde, momentan fehlt mir einfach noch die Zeit + das Geld dazu...
(P.S.: Wer es tun will, kann mich nett per PN anschreiben )


----------



## JPW (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Sieht echt toll aus!
Ich würde auch noch gerne eine Steam Box bauen...


----------



## othm (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Das A4 sieht einfach klasse aus, in schwarz wird es noch besser. Kleiner geht es schon fast gar nicht mehr... bin schon irgendwie neidisch


----------



## The_Schroeder (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Zumindest mit der Leistung nicht 
aber geil geworden


----------



## Flo670 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Hammer Gehäuse. Bin jetzt richtig angefixt und will selbst eins bauen^^. 
Nicht ganz so klein wie deins, da ich noch die Grafikkarte gerne mit nem größeren Kühler verbauen will. Aber zumindest in die selbe Richtung.

Gib es die Chance deine Sketchup Datei als Vorlage zu bekommen? Das würde alles ein wenig vereinfachen, vor allem da ich ne absolute niete bei CAD/3D Sachen bin


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Sry die geb ich nicht raus dafür steck da zuviel Herzblut drin und so schwer ist Sketchup auch nicht. Ein paar Abende Einarbeitungszeit mit der Hilfe einiger YoutTube Videos und dann packst du das


----------



## Flo670 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Okay Schade. Kann ich aber verstehen. 
Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch. Ist die ganze Hardware maßstabsgetreu ?
Wenn ja, hattest du die Teile schon da zum vermessen oder wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## bigdaniel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Motherboard Maße gibt es von formfactor.org Grafikkarte, SSD, Netzteil hatte ich hier und abgemessen.


----------



## -sori- (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Naja, im Sketchup Warehouse findet man fast jegliche Hardware.


----------



## bigdaniel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Leider nur selten 100%ig Maßstabsgetreu, denn die Teile basieren meistens auf Fotos.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wieso? Das ist so klein, das KANN gar nicht teuer gewesen sein! Noch viel lernen Du musst kleiner Padawan, im Umgang mit Frau(en)!


 
Naja, wir haben jetzt neben Kind 1.0 nun auch 2.0 und ja...
Da hat man(n) dann nix mehr unter Kontrolle.


----------



## ha-jo55 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Respekt geiles Teil, da hast dir aber viel mühe gegeben.

ha-jo


----------



## tochan01 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

wo hast du die teile lasern lassen? habe da auch so eine paar ideen im kopf und wollte die langsam in angriff nehmen... schaut echt gut aus das kleine teil.


----------



## TheR3venger (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Mal nochmal ne frage, wie smal könnte man mit dem rechner werden wenn mainboard und graka übereinander sind
Meinst du es ist möglich eine höhe von 80mm zu erreichen


----------



## TheR3venger (24. Mai 2014)

So sieht es nun bei mir dank bigdaniels powerboard review bei mir aus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Boah, was da auf Facebook an Müll gelabert wird...
Das gäbe es schon lange, man solle nur mal ne Konsole anschauen (lol), oder das sei ein Notebook ohne Bildschirm, und das sei dann noch kleiner als das Case.
Lachhaft, wie alle keine Ahnung von Hardware zu haben scheinen und Müll daherlabern. Dass das Ding Kreise um jede Konsole dreht, und zugleich noch nebenbei jedes Gaming-Notebook abzieht, scheint den Intelligenzbestien da entgangen zu sein.

Ich finds jedenfalls sehr cool!


----------



## arti.86 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

hammer projekt!!!
eines aber noch: weiss nicht obs schon jemand geschrieben hat aber wenn du die befestigungsschrauben für mobo, lüfter usw ins gehäuse direkt lötest/schweisst würds nochmal ne ecke besser aussehen und der "aus-einem-block-look" käme noch besser rüber!? oder ist dafür das material zu dünn?


----------



## bigdaniel (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

@arti:
Nach der Pulverbeschichtung (in schwarz) nächste Woche, werden Einpressmuttern an die notwendigen Teile gesetzt, allerdings sieht man dann von außern immernoch die Schrauben. Durch die schwarze Lakierung fällt dies jedoch nicht mehr so doll auf.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*



ebastler schrieb:


> Boah, was da auf Facebook an Müll gelabert wird...
> Das gäbe es schon lange, man solle nur mal ne Konsole anschauen (lol), oder das sei ein Notebook ohne Bildschirm, und das sei dann noch kleiner als das Case.
> Lachhaft, wie alle keine Ahnung von Hardware zu haben scheinen und Müll daherlabern. Dass das Ding Kreise um jede Konsole dreht, und zugleich noch nebenbei jedes Gaming-Notebook abzieht, scheint den Intelligenzbestien da entgangen zu sein.
> 
> Ich finds jedenfalls sehr cool!


 
Ich fühle mit dir, ich könnte da auch zum Roundhousekick ansetzen, - was für Schwachköpfe dabei sind.
Naja, alles Experten


----------



## Viner-Cent (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Glückwunsch zur Main, habs grad im Zug gesehen, ja, die Noobs sind echt nervig, das Ding schießt jede Konsole auf den Mond, in 5 Jahren noch... Mach so weiter, ist klasse!!! Ich hab ja echt Bock auch in die möglichst kleine Liga zu gehen, bin aber noch mit meinem anderen Casemod zugange, und würde wohl eher auf Micro-ATX setzen, weil ich mit meinem Blendern echt viiieeeeel Power brauch...


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Mai 2014)

Die FB-Comments sind teilweise echt Fails


----------



## illousion (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Echt ncies Project


----------



## mypy (26. Mai 2014)

Da ich selber gerade in dem Bereich (relativ) kleine Stromversorgungen recherchiere: Hier ist ein kleines (12.7*7.6*3.1cm) 19V Netzteil zum ins Gehäuse bauen, nominell zwar nur gut 200W, laut Datenblatt mit Luftkühlung allerdings bis 365W. Zusammen mit dem hdplex gibt das eine potente Stromversorgung ab!  LVOM-365-19V LHV Power Corporation | Mouser


----------



## OSL (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Die folgende HW konnte eine slim, powerfull Mini-ITX Gaming-PC bieten:

GIGABYTE GA-6LISL Mini ITX - Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-6LISL Mini ITX Server MotherboardLGA 1150 Intel C226 DDR3 1600/1333
Intel Xeon E3-1240Lv3 25W Processor - Intel Xeon E3-1240Lv3 Processor CM8064601575341 LGA1150 Haswell... | Acmemicro
GALAXY GeForce GTX 750 Ti GC Slim 50W - GALAXY GeForce GTX 750 Ti GC Slim 2 GB GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 DVI/HDMI/VGA Graphics Card<br><br>BONUS: Low profile brackets now included free!<br><br>Free Gift: $150 In-Game for Warface, Path of Exile, and Heroes of Newerth


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Ich verstehe die Verwendung eines sehr teuren Serverboards nicht, da die 1240v3 auf jedes normale 1150er Board passen würde.
Die 750Ti ist interessant, aber etwas zu schwach, meiner Meinung nach.
Platz und Kühlung hat er sogar für eine gute, normale Karte.

Oh, one last thing: It looks like you were using google translate (or something similar) for your post. If you're not speaking german, maybe it would be better to just write in English. I think most of us will understand it. It is easier to understand an English text than a German one produced by google translate


----------



## -sori- (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Or you make one part with the "google german" and one with your english, like here.

Oder du machst zwei Teile draus, einen deutschen und einen Englischen. Wie hier.


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. Mai 2014)

Jeah, the google translator produces often Crap. I think also that the 750 Ti is too weak. Why have you postet the expensive board? Every normal 1150-board could take the Xeon. And the powerful CPU wouldnt make much sense, cause of the CPU is "less" important if you play.

And as you can see our friend here wants to have something very powerful


----------



## OSL (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Good input.
The reason for the (expensive) serverboard is the unique layout, that allows you to use a right angle pci-e x16 adapter, basically placing the gtx 750 ti half an inch above of the board. This would allow you to house everything within a small M350 mini-itx enclosure (the gtx 750 ti cooler would have to be replaced by a less high cooler). I agree that the gtx 750 ti is a bit weak, but it is the most powerfull low profile gpu right now (hopefully gtx 860 ti will change that in the future)


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. Mai 2014)

Also a nice Idea. Which less higher cooler for the 750Ti was in your mind?


----------



## XAbix (29. Mai 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Also a nice Idea. Which less higher cooler for the 750Ti was in your mind?




I'm using the evga gtx750ti for my HTPC, and I'm really satisfied with that guy ..
I can really recommend you that one .

But like he said I would wait as we'll for the next generation of gpus .


----------



## OSL (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

The low profile Sapphire HD 7750 cooler or something similar.

As you can see, I am in love with the M350 mini-itx enclosure (it has the ultimate smallest size), but it does pose some limitations (especially with power and heat).


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. Mai 2014)

Jeah, this enclosure ist really nice. But i think for an HTPC i would rather take a bigger one because i like it silent.

The EVGA is just much too big


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Funny to see how a German thread turned into an English one within a couple of posts 

I didn't even know there were any single-slot-GPUs available at the monent.
Well, my GPU ist thicker than 4 slots, I am building my new case according to my hardware. As small as possible, as big as necessary.


----------



## OSL (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Sollten wir wechseln Sie wieder in Deutsch im Hinblick für das Forum? (google translate ha-ha)


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. Mai 2014)

Och, da gibt es einige mit nur einem Slot.

Yeah, somehow funny. I would really prefer english, google translator rapes the german language.


----------



## OSL (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

I agree, I just want to show my respect to the forum (not a very good try)
I wish some motherboard manufacturer would make a cheap, low profile socket 1150 motherboard, with pci-e x16 and the CPU and RAM placed to the extreme right. A bit like BIOSTAR NM70I-1037U (but it has a crappy CPU - but is good for inexpensive prototyping).

Newegg.com - BIOSTAR NM70I-1037U Intel Celeron 1037U Dual-Core 1.8GHz Intel NM70 Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU/VGA Combo


----------



## -sori- (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Look to the Asus Mainboards.


----------



## Offset (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

I think that shows how awesome the project is. Rarely people from other countries register just for a work log.


----------



## OSL (29. Mai 2014)

ASUS are nice and relatively inexpensive, but I cant find any with RAM and CPU to the extreme right ?

I think "As small as possible, as big as necessary" is an attractive universal idea and nicely open to interpretation.
And the current technological development works in its favor.

Maybe it includes a bit of "Revenge of the PC" against the nice form factor consoles

But bring us awesome high-end, low power Maxwell GPUs soon - please ...


----------



## XAbix (29. Mai 2014)

OSL schrieb:


> I agree, I just want to show my respect to the forum (not a very good try) I wish some motherboard manufacturer would make a cheap, low profile socket 1150 motherboard, with pci-e x16 and the CPU and RAM placed to the extreme right. A bit like BIOSTAR NM70I-1037U (but it has a crappy CPU - but is good for inexpensive prototyping).  Newegg.com - BIOSTAR NM70I-1037U Intel Celeron 1037U Dual-Core 1.8GHz Intel NM70 Mini ITX Motherboard/CPU/VGA Combo



Oh no don't go with that..

I tried this kind of mabo/CPU .. It's awfully sucks..

First we want to use this machine for our VPN connection to Europe , because my girlfriend wanted to watch German/Austrian TV.
But it's way to less for a 4k screen ..
It will just get destroyed ...

 So we decided to go with an i3 haswell...

If you wanna go for an small cheap project take a look at the "in win BQ656" with an AMD A10 APU.


----------



## ebastler (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*



XAbix schrieb:


> Oh no don't go with that..
> 
> I tried this kind of mabo/CPU .. It's awfully sucks..
> 
> ...


 
He just said that it has the form factor he wants, and therefore is useful to build the case, serving as a placeholder for the actual hardware, not that he is planning to use it


----------



## XAbix (29. Mai 2014)

ebastler schrieb:


> He just said that it has the form factor he wants, and therefore is useful to build the case, serving as a placeholder for the actual hardware, not that he is planning to use it


ups..

Sorry guys , my fault .. 
:-/


----------



## OSL (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

No problem, you are right - I would never use a celeron for gaming.
I would use a Intel Xeon E3-1240Lv3 ...


----------



## CL4P-TP (29. Mai 2014)

Why the 1240 and not the 1230? In Germany there is a difference of about 20€.


----------



## Viner-Cent (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Well, one (expensive) way of building extremely low profile is to use a riser angling to the left, but then you will need to change your air cooling for water cooling, or your fans have no space. And then theres the question if you save space with all the stuff you need then...


----------



## bigdaniel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

 Zurück zum Thema und zwar auf deutsch. Es gibt extra einen englischsprachigen Thread zu diesem Thema im Hardforum. Motherboard diskussionen oder Grafikkartendiskussion die sich nicht wirklich auf das Projekt beziehen, bitte in den dazugehörigen Threads diskutieren.


----------



## OSL (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Ich bin damit einverstanden.
Cooles Projekt


----------



## glacios (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

@bigdaniel
ich bin sicher, dass du das schon tausendmal gefragt wurdest:
Aber warum benutzt du nicht einfach ein internes Netzteil im EPC oder HE/Flex-ATX-Format? Die würden in jedem Fall in den vorderen Teil reinpassen.


----------



## bigdaniel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Es gibt kein Netzteilformat welches passen würde ohne das man das  Gehäuse vergrößern müsste oder den Platz für lange Grafikkarten verliert. Dies gilt für TFX, SFX, Flex und 1U. Bedenke, selbst Flex passt nicht, denn vor dem Netzteil ist noch der Abgewinkelte Kaltgerätestecker und hinter dem Netzteil der Kabelstrang. Außerdem gibt es nur 1 leistungsstarkes Flex Netzteil mit 400w aus den USA und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,  dass dieses leise ist.


----------



## glacios (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Hmm, da magst du sogar recht haben. Bin da von den 150mm langen Flex-ATX-NTs ausgegangen, aber das wird in der Tat eng.

Hätte es da denn nicht von diversen Elektronik-Händlern auch Open-Frame-Netzteile gegeben? In meinem Chenbro ES34169 ist bspw. so eines verbaut.
Ich frage eigentlich nur, weil halt die Auswahl dieser Boards noch eher spärlich ist und wenig Erfahrungsberichte vorliegen. Ansonsten finde ich diese Lösung aber durchaus recht elegant, wenn ich auch eher ein 1cm höheres Gehäuse in Kauf genommen hätte, um nicht durch externe Netzteile wieder eingeschränkt zu sein (Mobilität, Platz, Optik).


----------



## DaBlackSheep (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Hm, Netzteil -> Optik?

Ich mein, wenn man das Teil irgendwo hinstellt, dann verschwindet das NT doch irgendwo hinter einem Schrank oder darunter, oder?


----------



## OSL (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Wenn Sie es klein und stillen wollen, müssen Sie ein externes Netzteil haben - wenn Sie nicht Sony sind


----------



## glacios (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

De facto erkauft man sich halt die 6L in gewisser Weise "unrechtmäßig", da das externe Netzteil ebenfalls Platz braucht und das mit Sicherheit mehr als ein 2cm höheres Gehäuse.
Für mich wird damit das Gehäuse zu einer Art Hybrid zwischen Laptop und PC. Ich möchte die Leistung und das ganze Setup aber nicht schmälern, der PC ist und bleibt ziemlich genial.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Ich wollte dir damit nicht auf die Füße treten, aber gibt ja auch beispielsweise einige Spielekonsolen deren Netzteil auch extern gelöst wurde.
Und ich ordne diesen Mini Gaming PC in der Konsolen Region ein, auch wenn er mehr Power hat als eine aktuelle Konsole.
Man denke alleine an die XBox One, die hat ein "Schwein von Netzteil".


----------



## The_Schroeder (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Das Gehäuse von bigdaniels Gehäuse hat etwa 4,9 Liter + Netzteil, er bleibt also unter 6 Litern insgesamt.
Die Diskussion gab es schon zum Anfang des Buildlogs


----------



## glacios (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Ja das stimmt natürlich, hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn niemand sonst auf ein internes Netzteil gepocht hätte. 
Keine Angst, ich fühl mich da von niemanden auf den Schlips getreten^^

BTW Hat bigdaniel schonmal geschrieben, wo er die Fertigung des Prototyps in Auftrag gegeben hat? Haben die gleichzeitig auch die Biegearbeiten gemacht?


----------



## DOcean (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Man könnte ja auch ein kleines hübsches Case bauen was man an dem Mini Case "andocken" kann, und da passt dann externe NT rein, dann wäre alles "intern"


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten 

Ich habe mich dazu entschieden die I/O Blende (Rückblende) zu verändern. 
*Was hat sich geändert?*
- DC-Jack ist unter die Grafikkarte gewandert zur besseren Kompatibilität mit dem HD-Plex Jack-Shield (Aktuell verwende ich das von Picobox)
- I/O Shield Cutout wurde etwas verengt damit die Blende besser hält.
- Die GPU Halterung besteht nun wie bei Streacom aus einem Block
- Unter dem I/O-Shield sind 2 Lüftungsschlitze hinzugefügt worden.
- Die beiden Zusatzteile für die Verschraubung mit dem U-Profil entfallen und sind in der Rückblende enthalten. (Reduzierung der Materialkosten und Erhalten einer besseren Konstruktionsqualität)
-Die beiden Bleche zur Verschraubung mit den Seitenteil enfallen. Diese mussten bedingt durch die geringe Stärke des Materials an den Anbringungspunkte angeschweißt statt abgekantet werden. Durch das Schweißen hat sich beim Prototyp an diesem Bauteil das Material verzogen (siehe Prototyp Bilder) und daher entfällt diese auf einer Seite und wird an der Rückseite für die Stabilität in der GPU-Halterung integriert.

Außerdem werden die beiden Seitenteile neu gelasert.
Was gab es hier für Änderungen?
*Vorderseite* (Hier saugt der CPU-Kühler an):
- Entfernen des nun überflüssigen Lochs für die Verschraubung mit dem Rückwand
- Entfernen der Lüftungsschlitze über den CPU-Kühler Schlitzen. (Messungen haben ergeben, dass diese überflüssig sind)

*Rückseite* (Auf dieser wird das Motherboard und Wandlerboard montiert):
- Verschiebung des Lochs für die Verschraubung mit dem Rückwand
- Entfernen der Lüftungsschlitze ober und unterhalb der GPU. Dadurch wirkt die Rückseite edler und die Temperatur auf der GPU erhöht sich nur um 1°C.

*Bild:*
Links die alte Rückseite, rechts die neu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den nächsten Wochen lasse ich die 3 Teile neu lasern und Kanten und dann kann lackiert werden 
Ich weiß ich halte euch wieder hin, aber ich will mit der Qualität zufrieden sein.


----------



## The_Schroeder (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## TheR3venger (20. Juni 2014)

Seh ich auch so
Erst mal alles wichtige dann das hobby


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Eigentlich hab ich noch nicht geplant etwas dazu zu schreiben aber ich plane gerade nebenbei ein Case auf Basis des A4 welches 1 Liter mehr Inhalt hat, aber es kann dafür ein 1U Netzteil untergebracht werden. Dabei handelt es sich um das "A4 Advanced". Die Maße sind 103mm(B), 220mm(H),303mm(T) = 6,8L. Leider minimal über dem A4 Format. Die Verbesserungen sind, dass es möglich ist eine 120mm AIO Wasserkühlung zu verbauen  und eine feste Risercard verwendet wird. Durch das stärke Netzteil können Grafikkarten vom Schlag GTX 780ti und GTX Z verbaut werden. Die GTX Z passt aber nur mit einer speziell für diese angepasste Dualslotblende. Als Netzteil würde das 1U PSU aus dem Hadron zum Einsatz kommen (FSP500-501UN). Die CAD Zeichnungen sind fast fertig und ich werde dafür bald einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Aber keine Angst das A4 Case wird natürlich trotzdem zu ende gebaut.

Was ist für euch interessanter ein Case mit externem oder 1U Netzteil?


----------



## CmdCobra (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Super weiter so 

Also ich fände die interen 1U besser als das Externe...


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Cool zu hören.

Bin auch für intern prinzipel, jedoch gibt es auch gute externe Lösungen. siehe HDPlex.


----------



## Viner-Cent (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Klasse, freu mich schon drauf, planst du eigentlich die Gehäuse irgendwie fertigen zu lassen und zu verkaufen? Ich bin eher für interne Netzteile, wenn man bedenkt, dass es am ehesten an Orten mit wenig Platz benutzt wird ist ein Kabelsalat das letzte, was man gebrauchen kann. Du könntet überlegen einen VESA Mount an eine Seite zu machen, damit man dass an einen Fernseher hängen kann.


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Leider hat ein 1U Netzteil auch das Problem das es lauter ist als die aktuelle Lösung. Unter Last sogar wesentlich. Würde man das Case mit dem FSP PSU Vermarkten, könnte man aber wie EVGA das Lüfterprofil  ändern lassen. Denn im Normalzustand ist das Netzteil für den Serverbetrieb ausgelegt und dort spielt Lautstärke eine geringe Rolle.


----------



## The_Schroeder (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Bei dem im Evga Hadron verbauten PSU handelt es sich doch um ein Gold PSU wenn ich mich nicht irre, könnte man da nicht mit einem Kühlkörper arbeiten, zusätzlich zum Lüfter, sollte ne gute Kombi sein.


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Würde bestimmt gehen ich will aber ohne Moding der Komponenten anderer Hersteller auskommen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Nachvollziebar.


----------



## TheR3venger (11. Juli 2014)

Kann man des netzteil überhaupt einzeln irgendwo beziehen?


----------



## The_Schroeder (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Alternate hat ein 500W Flex ATX PSU, dürfte sogar das gleiche sein


----------



## bigdaniel (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Jop ich mein Zippy lässt die nur umlabeln ist aber die laute Server Version mit nur 1x PCIe


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Achso, schade.

Nebenbei, auch wenn es leider nix mit dem A4 zu tuen hat.
Hab ne Idee wie man den A5 (? ) bzw die 3 Liter Kiste kühlen könnte ^^


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Sauber kannst ja mal im Case unter 3 Liter Thread publizieren. Oder wir entwickeln das Ding zusammen wenn ich mit dem A4+ fertig bin.


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Poste ich da, setz mich noch an ein Model zur Veranschaulichung


----------



## OSL (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Es sieht aus wie Zotac und Gigabyte zeigt den Weg in die Gaming-PC wirklich kleine Arena. Aber es fühlt sich an wie sie gerade begonnen haben (Systeme bekommt zu heiß und zu laut). Ich denke, sie werden in der Zeit zu verbessern und dann wird es wirklich interessant. 

Amazon.com: Zotac E Series for Gaming, Intel Core i5 4200U, GeForce GTX 860M, No Hard Drive, No Memory, No OS ZBOX-EN760-U: Computers & Accessories 

Amazon.com: Gigabyte Intel i5-4200H with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 GPU Mini PC Barebone Components GB-BXi5G-760: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Eins33Sieben (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Welches Notebook braucht über 300 Watt ? :o


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Keins. Wird jedoch der Prozessor stark übertaktet gibt es Systeme die so um 380W benötigen. (2xGTX880M + Quadcore > 4Ghz)
 Gibt sogar Anleitungen wie man zwei 330W Netzteil zusammenschaltet.


----------



## -sori- (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*



Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Welches Notebook braucht über 300 Watt ? :o


Alienware M18 GTX 880 SLI (240W) + i7 4930mx (57W) = 297 Watt. Mit Festplatten, Lüftern etc. Ist man über 300W. Schenker Ultra irgendwas und entsprechende Clevo Geräte (bei denen sinds dann zwei Netzteile). Das Schenker Teil ist mit 880 SLI (insg. 240W) und einem I7 3930k (130W) bestückt, was rund 370 Watt ausmacht...


----------



## JackstoneLP (24. Juli 2014)

Wer braucht denn bitte so eineeega laptop, da kannste für billiger einen fetten pc haben


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Juli 2014)

Gerade wenn man beispielsweise Render-Workstation hat, ist es als Geschäfsreisender einfach weit praktischer, so was zu haben als  einen "sperrigen" PC.


----------



## bigdaniel (21. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Habe heute die neuen Laserteile bekommen. Die Vorderseite unterstützt nun ITX Boards mit hoher und niedriger Sockelposition.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mo_ritzl (22. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Bin schon auf das zusammengebaute Produkt gespannt


----------



## Lowmotion (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Es paßt gerade nicht. Mein Testnachbau scheitert mit den Grafikkarten daran, dass sie keinen radialen Lüfter haben. Das paßt dann von der Höhe nicht bzw. der Lüfter wird nun etwas lauter. Und die radialen Kühler von zB. Arctic Cooling gibt es seit Jahren nicht mehr zu kaufen. Ich habe hier zwar noch einen älteren Arctic Extreme liegen, doch der hat ebenfalls schon ein 4 Slot Kühlsystem von vorne und nicht radial von hinten. Eventuell ließe sich das Problem mit einem Luftkanal lösen (3D Drucker wo bist du).
Beim Kühler habe ich ein paar Modelle durch, denn der Noctua schafft maximal 65 Watt und ist fast der Kleinste auf dem Markt. Zwar ist der Bedarf an CPU Leistung nicht sonderlich hoch, doch ein Minisystem mit Pentium, i3 oder S/T CPU ist nicht ganz rund. 

Man müßte also für entsprechende Leistung, Kühlung und Lautstärke das System doch ein paar cm in der Breite vergrößern und dann paßt wohl auch ein SFX. Bei den SFX gibt es wohl nur 3-4 Modelle, die wirklich für den Zweck taugen.

Und nun zum Riser-Test. Ich hoffe wenigstens ein Modell macht PCI-E 3.0 mit. Den 3M für 30 Euro wollte ich nun nicht kaufen, denn 30 Euro ist einfach zuviel Geld.

Wie stark ist aktuell das Aluminium? 2mm?


----------



## FreezerX (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Wie stark ist aktuell das Aluminium? 2mm?


 
Mich interessiert die Materialstärke auch.
Wie zufrieden bist du mit der gewählten bezüglich Steifigkeit, Zusammenbau, Qualität und Co?


----------



## bigdaniel (26. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Die Materialstärke beträgt 1,5mm und mit der Steiffigkeit bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die Qualität der Laserteile reicht nicht an die von Lian Li heran, aber für den Prototypen reichen die Laserteile von Fabtools.

@Lowmotion: Die Risercard die ich verwende kostet 30€ und ist von pc-adapter. Die 3M Risercards kosten 70€.


----------



## bigdaniel (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Neue Bilder vom Prototyp]*

Großes Update im 1. Post


----------



## Flo670 (31. August 2014)

Coole Sache. Bin gespannt ob sich jemand findet der das herstellt. Vor allem für einen moderaten Preis.


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Wow, der Preis würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## bigdaniel (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Läuft es so wie beim M1 von Ncase ca. 100€ + Versand und Zoll.


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Preis ist echt gut, aber wieso Zoll, wird das in Asien gefertigt?


----------



## CmdCobra (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Wäre man ja fast überzeugt so ein Projekt in der Startphase
zu unterstützen. Kickstarter schon aufgesetzt?


----------



## bigdaniel (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Geht bald los 

@S754: Evt. bei Lian Li in Taiwan. In Deutschland würde das Case sonst das 2-3 fache kosten.


----------



## Buxxdehude (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Wow schaut toll aus .

Steam machine im mini Format . 

Bei sowas wie crowd Findung wäre ich auch dabei .


----------



## S754 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> @S754: Evt. bei Lian Li in Taiwan. In Deutschland würde das Case sonst das 2-3 fache kosten.


 
Und die machen sowas tatsächlich? Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Passt da auch der Intel Boxed Kühler rein?


----------



## Flo670 (31. August 2014)

Für den Preis wär ich auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## Preisi (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren das Gehäuse. Es ist optisch sehr ansprechend 

Wäre es eigentlich möglich, einen kapazitiven Ein/Aus-Schalter auf der Vorderseite anzubringen?  (Falls noch keiner gefragt hat)


----------



## bigdaniel (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Werde ich abklären


----------



## Viner-Cent (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Sehr, sehr geil, wenn jetzt die Redaktion das ganze noch auf die Main bringt (Bitte), dann wird das gerockt. Ich würde echt gerne da was verbauen, aber ich fürchte da wirds schwer einen 4790K und ne 770 drin zu kühlen, und ich hab grad andere Pläne (gelb schwarz build) Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich irgendjemanden dazu überzeugen kann, ein Freund von mir will sich einen ultra kleinen PC bauen, wenn dus schaffst dass dieses Jahr noch abzuklären (ich weis, extrem schwer), werd ich ihn bis dahin hinhalten können.


----------



## bigdaniel (31. August 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Die GTX 670 erzeugt nur etwas weniger Hitze wie die GTX 770 (alias GTX 680) und diese bleibt sehr kühl. 
Mit Maxwel wird das alles noch besser.


----------



## Lowmotion (1. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Wie sieht es mit den M.2 SSDs auf der Rückseite des Mainboardes aus? Dasselbe gilt für die Befestigung des Kühlers. Paßt da nur der Noctua? Der Intel boxed dürfte 5mm zu hoch sein? Der Preis von 100 Euro gilt aber sicherlich nicht incl. Netzteil?

Bei meinen sämtlichen Gehäusen machen viele USB Sticks oder Festplatten Probleme am Front USB 3.0. Ich könnte darauf verzichten, denn an meinem Hauptpc hängt schon ein Delock USB 3.0 Verlängerer. Front Audio oder Reset / Power habe ich auch nicht mehr (im Notfall auf dem Mainboard). Dafür gibt es die Stromleiste mit Fußschalter.

Interessant finde ich die Push-Pins für die Seitenteile und die neueren, magnetischen Staubfilter, die deutlich feiner strukturiert sind.


----------



## bigdaniel (1. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Die M.2 SSD passt noch, hab selbst eine MSATA SSD auf der Rückseite meines Motherboards im Prototyp.
Es passen alle Kühler mit einer Höhe von bis zu 42mm. Die Besten Optionen sind wie im FAQ auf der ersten Seite beschrieben Cooltek P53 mit Noctua 92mm FAN oder der Noctua L9i. Der default Intel Kühler passt nicht, wenn er 50mm hoch ist.

Bezieht sich nur auf das Case.


----------



## Viner-Cent (2. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

gibt es schon flexible Verlängerungen für M.2? Hab bisher nur welche gesehen, die wirklich auf dem MB sitzen


----------



## bigdaniel (2. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Lowmotion (3. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Die M.2 SSD passt noch, hab selbst eine MSATA SSD auf der Rückseite meines Motherboards im Prototyp.
> Es passen alle Kühler mit einer Höhe von bis zu 42mm. Die Besten Optionen sind wie im FAQ auf der ersten Seite beschrieben Cooltek P53 mit Noctua 92mm FAN oder der Noctua L9i. Der default Intel Kühler passt nicht, wenn er 50mm hoch ist.
> 
> Bezieht sich nur auf das Case.



Cooltek *L*P53

Man könnte den Lüfter auch von außen an das Gehäuse dranschrauben.


----------



## bigdaniel (3. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Dann müsste man die Löcher dafür selbst bohren und dieschlechtere Optik in kauf nehmen.


----------



## bigdaniel (4. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Hier mal ein Größenvergleich zwischen dem A4 und dem Q07:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich habe dem A4 eine zweite Einbaumöglichkeit für eine 2,5" HDD/SSD spendiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (5. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Die Kabel vom Wandlerboard hast du bestimmt auf die richtigen Längen gekürzt, oder hattest du genug platz um sie irgendwo zu verstauen?


----------



## bigdaniel (5. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Die sind nicht sonderlich lang, daher musste ich nichts kürzen.


----------



## Icedaft (5. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Sag mal, eine Custom-Karte diesen Formats Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wird wohl Luft- und Platzprobleme bekommen?


----------



## Lowmotion (5. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

291,5mm ist das Gehäuse lang und die Grafikkarte leicht drüber mit 305mm


----------



## Icedaft (5. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Tja, schade. Ich habe bislang sonst noch kein (schönes) Mini-Gehäuse gesehen, welches einem den Einbau einer Tripple-Slot-Karte erlaubt hätte.


----------



## bigdaniel (5. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Such mal nach Ncase M1


----------



## Lowmotion (5. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- AR05

Der AR05 sollte paßen (35,2mm ohne Lüfter), der AR06 eher nicht, da 43mm + Lüfter zu hoch sein wird.

Der Scythe Kozuti mit 40mm wäre auch eine sehr günstige Wahl.


Für mehr als 65 Watt wird der Lüfter zu stark aufdrehen, aber wenn ausreichend Frischluft im Spiel ist, dann wird es mit 65 Watt bei angenehmer Lautstärke machbar sein.


----------



## bigdaniel (5. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Der passt


----------



## Viner-Cent (5. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Es ist schon krass, was du mit so extrem kleinen CPU Kühlern dann doch gekühlt kriegst, vor allem ab Broadwell sollten da keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt sein


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (6. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Echt traumhaft  Wirklich gelungen, ist ja fast kleiner als ein Konsole


----------



## Lowmotion (6. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Wieder ein Problem, dass auf die Breite geht: die Grafikkarte hat auf der Rückseite "bessere" Schrauben, die bestimmt 10mm lang sind. Damit paßt die Karte wieder nicht unter das Mainboard.

Alternative Schrauben gefunden


----------



## Vhailor (6. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Tja, schade. Ich habe bislang sonst noch kein (schönes) Mini-Gehäuse gesehen, welches einem den Einbau einer Tripple-Slot-Karte erlaubt hätte.


Da halte ich auch immer Ausschau nach. Habs nicht im Detail erspäht aber das Raven/ML07 sollte Triple-Slot-Karten bzw. große Kühler fassen können. Hat halt nur keine 3 Slotblenden. Obs schön ist, ist wieder Geschmackssache - finde ich jetzt weniger.



> Such mal nach Ncase M1


Wie siehts denn damit eigentlich aus? Wenn ich mich in nem Jahr für das Case entscheiden sollte hab ich Pech oder wie ? Ne Mail an Lian Li dürfte kaum helfen 
Meiner Meinung nach immernoch das durchdachteste ITX-Case.


----------



## Lowmotion (9. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Die Halterung des AXP-100 auf der Rückseite des Mainboardes kollidiert mit der Grafikkarte. Und eine M2 habe ich soeben bestellt - denn die wird bei manchen Boards wie meinem Asus auf der Rückseite verschraubt.

Gedankenspiel: was passiert wenn man das Mainboard einfach umdreht? Im Prinzip gehen die mm unter dem Mainboard verloren (da wo die Halterung und die M2 steckt). 

Zweitens könnte man eine kurze Grafikkarte einbauen und dann ein SFX wie das Chieftec einbauen. Eventuell könnte man die passenden Schraublöcher dafür integrieren. Aber dann bräuchte man wieder ein links oder rechts gewinkeltes Kaltgerätesteckerkabel. Die sind in der kurzen Form (steht 1cm ab) im Handel so nicht direkt erhältlich bzw. 1,5cm oder 2cm sind kaufbar.


Als Nächstes habe ich den Rechner mal auf 2,2 Ghz getaktet und ein bisschen gespielt. Man merkt den Verlust von 2,3 Ghz (Haswell @ 4,5 Ghz) einfach zu deutlich, da die Ladezeiten mit der SSD und den Ghz stark skalieren. Vorher waren es 1s und nun sind es bis zu 5s. Also Ladezeiten UND die Berechnungen dauern spürbar länger. Von daher ist der Verlust an CPU Leistung für mich eher ein Rückschritt - auch wenn ich für einen Mini Rechner einen ausreichenden Pentium-k vorsehe.

Von daher ergibt sich für mich nun das Szenario, dass der hier produzierte PC nur dann funktioniert, wenn man die passenden Teile neu kauft. Bei Netzteil und Kühler hat man nicht wirklich eine Auswahl. Bei der Grafikkarte müßte eine 750 Ti mit der Kühlung klarkommen, aber ob Custom-Duallüfter unter dem Mainboard aufdrehen oder ein Lüftergeräusch erzeugen muss sich noch herausstellen. Der Erfolg des PCs an sich ist die Flexibilität. OEMs wollen einheitliche, äußerst günstige Optionen und das setzt sich dann auf dem Massenmarkt auch schneller durch.

Jetzt bin ich bei den Maßen 28cm lang (meinetwegen auch 30cm für alle Grafikkarten), 20cm Breite und 12,5cm Höhe. Aufgerundet wären es dann 7,5 Liter. Dafür ist dann Platz für ein SFX Netzteil. Mit 4,5cm Spielraum für die Grafikkarte und 4cm für die CPU komme ich aktuell nicht aus. Denn die Kühler sind eben auf 65 Watt ausgelegt und dann auch nicht superleise. Ein Referrenzradialkühler auf der Grafikkarte wäre ebenfalls nicht unbedingt leise. Wenn ich aktuell eins gelernt habe, dann das die Masse eines Kühlkörpers nicht ersetzbar ist und nur mit lautem Lüfter funktioniert.

Wenn ich eine kurze Grafikkarte nehme (18cm) und ein SFX Netzteil einbaue, dann sollten 25cm x 20cm x 12cm die minimalen Maße sein. Das sind 6 Liter. Mit externem Netzteil komme ich dann auf 18cm x 18cm x 12cm = ~ < 4 Liter. 

Ich tüftel noch an der Grafikkarte herum, da man "angeblich" Heatpipes nicht in jeder Position betreiben kann.


----------



## bigdaniel (9. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Sorry ich verstehe nicht was dieser Post soll, worauf bezieht sich dieser auf mein Case auf eine Eigenentwicklung von dir? Der Axp 100 passt eh nicht ins Case. Mainboard drehen kommt nicht in frage, dann wäre die CPU nicht zu kühlen. Ein 4790K oder S ist im normaltakt problemlos betreibbar und der hat mehr als 2,3Ghz. Das Hdplex Netzteil ist gesetzt ein normales SFX Netzteil wird nicht verbaubar sein. Im idle sind große Grafikkarten leise unter Last etwas lauter aber dort spielt man eh mit Ton.


----------



## Lowmotion (9. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Dazu ist der Thread doch da: für ein wenig Kritik. Ich habe letzte Woche versucht das Gehäuse nachzubauen und kaufe laufend ein bisschen Hardware und eben nicht alles paßt. Also man braucht genau die Teile, die du hast. Da fangen die Probleme an:

Die Lüfter und den Kühler samt CPU, Grafikkarte, Speicher und Mainboard bekommt man bei fast jedem Händler. Willst du das Netzteil + Powerboard mit dem Gehäuse verkaufen?

Ein SFX Netzteil aufzuschrauben ist eine lebensgefährliche Sache.


----------



## bigdaniel (9. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Ok dann danke für die Kritik, leider sind zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kaum noch Änderungen möglich und nicht von mir gewollt. Ich behalte es aber im Hinterkopf.

Naja Restrektionen bei dieser Größe sind normal. 
-Grafikkarte nicht höher als dualslot, nicht länger wie 280mm und nicht mehr Leistung als 250W (780TI)
-Itx Motherboard egal welches.
-Cpu egal welche.
- 2x2,5" HDD/SSD egal welche
-Ram nicht höher wie 42mm.
-Cpu Kühler nicht höher wie 42mm.
-92mm Lüfter nicht dicker wie 17mm
-Hdplex oder Picobox Dc-Board.

Richtig eingegrenzt ist man nur beim Wandlerboard und  Case Lüfter. Dort gibt es halt kaum Hersteller die Alternativen anbieten. Aber auch diese Komponenten lassen sich leicht kaufen. Hdplex-Shop, Alibaba-picobox-shop. 

Ich werde nur das Gehäuse verkaufen. Pokerbutton; Schrauben, USB Anschlüsse sind natürluch inklusive.

Zu dem SFX Mod ist nur erfahrenen Moddern und Bastlern zu raten. Wird offiziell auch nicht unterstützt. 
Ich werde einen Flexpsu Mountingbracket anbieten. Aber das ist noch in Planung. Dann würde z.B. ein Athenapower 400w flex passen. 

Ich weiß viele wollen SFX obwohl es super laut ist (viel lauter als die Hdplex Lösung), aber ich will es so klein wie möglich halten.


----------



## XE85 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Könntest du mal ein Foto mit dem externen Netzteil daneben machen? 

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das ein internes SFX Netzteil insgesammt keliner wäre als das Case + externes Netzteil?


----------



## bigdaniel (9. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Für das Foto schau einfach mal in den ersten Post 

A4 = 291,5x99x199 =5,74L + 0,8L Dell 330W (200x100x43) = 6,54L mit dem Vorteil das Netzteil kann unter dem Schreibtisch liegen, man sieht es nicht.

A4 mit SFX support = 305*110*199 = 6,67L

Edit: Ich erstelle ein CAD Zeichnung von der 6,7L SFX Version und dann kann die Community entscheiden, welche Version gebaut werden soll.


----------



## skyscraper (9. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Die Community-Entscheidungsidee finde ich super  Ein SFX-NT kostet etwa 50€, wie teuer ist das Wandlerboard+externes NT? Prinzipiell würde ich ein internes NT bevorzugen, weil dann nichts noch extern liegen muss und es vermutlich um einiges einfacher zu miontieren und günstiger für den Endanwender wird.

Im Übrigen, extrem tolles Gehäuse  Ich lese schon seit Anfang des ersten Modells mit und finde es vor allem cool, dass Du das A4 auch wirklich auf den Markt bringen willst. Große Bewunderung meinerseits!

LG, sky


----------



## bigdaniel (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Naja, wenn wird wohl das 450 bzw. 600W SFX Netzteil von Silverstone genommen, die sind schon etwas teurer (90-125€). Das HDPlex kostet ca. 65€ und das Dell 330W im Ausland 60€ in Deutschland 85€ das sind dann 125-145€. Diese Lösung ist zwar teurer und etwas schwächer, aber dafür sehr viel leiser. Denn wer schonmal ein SFX Netzteil hatte, weiß die sind nicht so leise. Ich denke heute abend, kann ich die ersten Bilder zeigen.


----------



## XE85 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ich weiß viele wollen SFX* obwohl es super laut ist *



Du schreibst oben das nur Dual Slot Karten möglich sind, das schließt folglich Custon Karten praktisch aus. Bei bis zu 9,6 Sone, etwa bei AMDs R9 Karten, dürfte die Lautstärke des NTs kaum relevant sein.



bigdaniel schrieb:


> ...mit dem Vorteil das Netzteil kann unter dem Schreibtisch liegen, man sieht es nicht.


 
Wenn ich unter dem Schreibtisch Platz habe brauch ich kein solches Minigehäuse mit teuren Spezialkomponenten.


----------



## TheR3venger (10. September 2014)

Brauchen tut man garnichts
Aber so ein mini gehäuse ist nunmal ne schöne bastelei
Warum existieren wohl casemods


----------



## bigdaniel (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

XE85: Es gibt auch Dualslotkarten mit 2 Lüftern, die nicht höher als als die Blende sind. Die R9 ist nun auch wirklich ein Negativbeispiel und ich würde eher zur Gtx 780 oder Gtx 980 greifen. Wenn du mal ne aktuell Nvidiareferenzkarte hattest, wüsstest du, dass diese nicht so laut sind. Außerdem spielen die meisten mit Kopfhörer oder Boxensound, da hört man ne Gtx 780 nicht raus. Im idle sund die Karte alle sehr leise.

Zu der Schreibtischgeschichte: Dann kauf dir ein normales Gehäuse oder stimme für die SFX Version. Selbst die Xbox 360 hat ein externes Netzteil, genau wie jedes Notebook. Das Gehäuse ist halt sehr klein.Wenn du es bei mir sehen könntest, wäre dir das externe NT egal.


----------



## Lowmotion (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Bei den SFX kann man ja nur die 450, 450 Gold und 600 Watt Variante von Silverstone nehmen (Das 450er ist bestellt). Bequiet ist hat nur den 400 Watt Blender, der auf der +12v Schiene kaum Leistung hat. Das Chieftec mit 350 Watt ist sehr leise (ich höre nichts), aber eben nicht für Highendsysteme gedacht. 

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande: von den Silverstone SFX Netzteilen gibt es wohl viele Revisionen und je neuer desto leiser ist dort das Motto.

Ich würde letztlich vorschlagen möglichst viele Aufhängungen für 2,5" Laufwerke einzubauen, weil letztlich in naher Zukunft sämtliche großen Datenträger in 2,5" preisgünstig erscheinen und man den PC auch als Media/Steammaschine neben den TV stellen kann.


----------



## DOcean (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Ich würde letztlich vorschlagen möglichst viele Aufhängungen für 2,5" Laufwerke einzubauen, weil letztlich in naher Zukunft sämtliche großen Datenträger in 2,5" preisgünstig erscheinen und man den PC auch als Media/Steammaschine neben den TV stellen kann.



Genau das finde ich unsinnig, einmal 2,5" für die SSD reicht völlig, Rest macht das NAS.... vorallem bei den Dimensionen von denen wir hier sprechen...


----------



## bigdaniel (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Mega Update]*

Hi Leute, wie versprochen hier die Bilder der SFX Version:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einige Bilder damit ihr die Unterschiede in der Breite und Tiefe sehen könnt (A4-SFX links, A4 default rechts):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*A4-SFX vs. A4 default:*

*A4 default:*
- Maße: 99x291,5x199 (5,74L)
- 2x 2,5" HDD/SSD
- 2x 92mm FAN
- CPU Cooler Höhe 42mm
- GPU Länge: 280mm
- Netzteilunterstützung: Hd Plex 250W , PicoBox X3-ATX-300, Flex ATX

*A4-SFX*
- Maße: 110x,309x199 (6,76L)
- 1x 2,5" HDD/SSD
- 1x 92mm FAN
- CPU Cooler Höhe 53mm
- GPU Länge: 298,5mm
- Netzteilunterstützung: SFX PSU (Silverstone 450W/600W)


*Nun liegt es an euch: Eine größere SFX Version mit der größtmöglichen Netzteilpower oder so klein wie möglich in der default Version?*

>> _Ich persönlich tendiere zur default Version, denn diese ist viel kleiner und die DC-Power Lösung ist sehr viel leiser als die SFX Lösung. Jeder von euch, der bereits ein Silverstone SFX sein eigen nennen konnte, weiß wovon ich rede. Ich weiß, es ist nur 1 Liter mehr, aber es fällt bei dieser geringen Größe direkt in der Breite deutlich auf._ <<

Morgen werde ich einen Link zu einer Umfrage veröffentlichen, in der ihr für eine Version abstimmen könnt.


----------



## skyscraper (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 10.09]*

Wieder einmal ein klasse Arbeit, dieser Vergleich! Ich würde unter diesen Umständen wahrscheinlich zum Default tendieren, auch wenn es aufwendiger wird. Vllt kannst Du ja auch das Wandlerboard irgendwie schon mit anbieten. Muss man das immernoch in China bestellen?


----------



## bigdaniel (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 10.09]*

Das HdPlex gibt es im Amerikanischen Onlineshop allerdings hat HDPlex ein Zwischenlager in Hamburg kann daher innerhalb der EU schnell verschicken.
Das PicoBox nur über dem Import aus Asien. (Ist aber sehr einfach dauert halt nur 3 Wochen)


----------



## skyscraper (10. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 10.09]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Das HdPlex gibt es im Amerikanischen Onlineshop allerdings hat HDPlex ein Zwischenlager in Hamburg kann daher innerhalb der EU schnell verschicken.
> Das PicoBox nur über dem Import aus Asien. (Ist aber sehr einfach dauert halt nur 3 Wochen)


 
Ok, klingt ganz gut. Was ist eigentlich deine Empfehlung? HdPlex oder PicoBox?


----------



## Lowmotion (11. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 10.09]*

Wenn man die PSU Einzelteile a.) bestellen und b.) es nicht zu teuer wird, dann muss man wohl die default Version nehmen. Von Chieftec gibt es das 350 Watt -L. Schade, dass es das auch nicht von Silverstone gibt.



Kommt man für Gehäuse, Netzteil intern und extern incl. Versand und Steuern auf unter 200 Euro?






DOcean schrieb:


> Genau das finde ich unsinnig, einmal 2,5" für die  SSD reicht völlig, Rest macht das NAS.... vorallem bei den Dimensionen  von denen wir hier sprechen...




Wie du hast noch 2,5",  wo doch M.2 der neue Standard ist? Ich würde ernsthaft bei einem  Gehäuse jede Ecke ausnutzen wollen. Wenn unten statt einer 2,5" SSD  sogar zwei hinpassen, dann wäre das optimal. Wenn oben oder unten, links  oder recht noch Platz für ein weiteres Laufwerk ist, dann wäre das  optimal. Und das letzte NAS Gehäuse ist gerade in Ebay. Ich finde das  Sammeln von vielen Gehäuse auf dem Schreibtisch eher hinderlich als  vorteilhaft.


----------



## DOcean (11. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 10.09]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Wie du hast noch 2,5",  wo doch M.2 der neue Standard ist? Ich würde ernsthaft bei einem  Gehäuse jede Ecke ausnutzen wollen. Wenn unten statt einer 2,5" SSD  sogar zwei hinpassen, dann wäre das optimal. Wenn oben oder unten, links  oder recht noch Platz für ein weiteres Laufwerk ist, dann wäre das  optimal. Und das letzte NAS Gehäuse ist gerade in Ebay. Ich finde das  Sammeln von vielen Gehäuse auf dem Schreibtisch eher hinderlich als  vorteilhaft.



Wenn aber dafür das Gehäuse größer und/oder teurer wird? und ITX und M.2 wird sportlich...

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden...daher ist es auch so schwer das optimale Gehäuse zu finden...

Wer sagt denn das das NAS auf dem Schreibtisch steht  Das kann man schön in die Abstellkammer/Keller stellen je nachdem was man hat...


----------



## bigdaniel (11. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 10.09]*

@Lowmotion: 
Zusammenfassung der Kosten:
A4 default(inkl. Versand und Zoll ) + Dell 330W + Hd Plex 250w (ca. 140€+ 85€ + 65€) = 290€

A4 default(inkl. Versand und Zoll ) + Dell 240W Slim + picoBox X3-Atx-300 (ca. 140€+ 39€ + 50€) = 229€

A4 SFX (inkl. Versand + Zoll) + 600W Silverstone (ca. 150€ + 125€) = 275€

A4 SFX (inkl. Versand + Zoll) + 450W Silverstone (ca. 150€ + 90€) = 240€


----------



## bigdaniel (11. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 10.09]*

Guten Abend, 

wie versprochen gibt es nun unter folgendem Link die Umfrage. Dort könnt ihr abstimmen, ob ihr das normale A4 oder das A4-SFX bevorzugt. 
Die Umfrage läuft ab heute eine Woche lang.

Stimme ab >> Link: A4 vs. A4-SFX die Umfrage

Update:

Ich hab mal ein Konzept entwickelt, bei dem die Grafikkarte um 180° gedreht ist. Dies ist bedingt druch die größeren Ausmaße nur bei der SFX Version möglich. Allerdings auch nicht nötig bei der default Version, denn hier bleibt genug Luft für den GPU-Lüfter. Evt. habe ich auch eine Quelle für lange PCIe Riserkabel die PCIe 3.0 fähig sind und demzu auch noch kostengünstig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigdaniel (13. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Hey ich will nochmal alle anstiften zu Voten, die es noch nicht gemacht haben. Gerade mal 25 Leute aus dem Pcgames Hardware Forum obwohl ich hier mit Abstand die meisten Zugriffe habe


----------



## S754 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

So, hab gerade mal abgestimmt. 

Wann kann ich mit dem Gehäuse ca. rechnen bzw. gibts schon ein genaueres Datum? Eine kleine Hardware-Kompabilitätsliste wäre angenehm! 
Z.b. zu jeder Hardwarekategorie bei Geizhals 2-3 Beispiele was man da einbauen könnte oder Beispiel-Konfigurationen.

Hat es eine VESA Halterung?


----------



## nay (13. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

@TE

Hast du schon mal die Temperaturen für die Komponenten im Prototyp ausgelesen?

Ich finde die default Variante sehr interessant, aber ich hätte bedenken, dass das Gehäuse zu sehr auf die Grafikkarte und Wandlerboard zugeschnitten ist. Ich fände es besser wenn die Grafikkarte bei der default Version Luft von außen ansaugen würde, wie beim Silverstone Sugo. Dadurch könnte man eventuell andere Grakas verbauen, ohne dass der Lüfter vom Mainboard oder Wandlerboard verdeckt wird.


----------



## bigdaniel (14. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Teste ich im CAD morgen  aus, die passende Risercard mit PCI-E Gen 3 krieg ich in ein paar Wochen. Diese wird beim Case dabei sein, wenn ich eine fliped Version anbiete.

Die Temperaturen sind auf allen Teilen um 3°C höher als im offenem Aufbau. GTX 670 im 3D Mark @ 80°C und 2500k @default 63°C. (Test: Prime+3D Mark)


----------



## bigdaniel (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

*>>Als aller erstes, möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken, die an der Umfrage teilgenommen haben. << *

Nun kommen wir zum Ergebnis der Umfrage: Default Version oder SFX Version?

Insgesamt haben mir 235 Leute dabei geholfen, eine Antwort auf die Frage zu finden. Um ein eindeutiges Ergebnis zu ermitteln, wird es drei unterschiedliche Runden geben, in denen die Gehäuse gegeneinander antreten.

*A4 default vs. A4-SFX*
*Runde 1:* Alle Abstimmungen
*Runde 2:* Gültige Benutzernamen und das Ziel das Gehäuse zu kaufen, bzw. vielleicht zu kaufen
*Runde 3:* Gültige Benutzernamen und das Ziel das Gehäuse zu kaufen

Ich müsste die drei Runden-Auswahl nehmen. Denn in der einfach Version, war es zu einfach, die Umfrage zu manipulieren, in dem der Benutzername nicht angegeben wurde und die Abstimmung öfters abgeschickt wurde. Offensichtliche Fälle habe ich in der Tabelle entfernt.

Es folgen nun einige Hintergrundinformationen zur Umfrage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird es spannend, die Auswertung der Umfrage:

*Runde 1 (*ding ding ding* FIGHT )*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Runde 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Runde 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr leicht erkennen könnt, liegen alle Ergebnisse sehr dicht beieinander. Allerdings ist das

*>>A4 default der Gewinner, << *

denn es hat mit 2:1 mehr Stimmen erreicht.
Daher werde ich als Erstes, den A4 default bauen.

Außerdem habe ich großartige Neuigkeiten für alle SFX-Liebhaber. Nachdem ich die erste Serie via Crowdfounding verkauft habe, wird die zweite Serie die SFX-Version werden und kurz darauf folgen. Ich habe mich bedingt durch die Knappheit des Gesamtergebnis dazu entschlossen.

*Was sind die nächsten Schritte?*
- Zu Testzwecken werde ich mir eine GTX 970 oder 980 kaufen die Perfekte Karte für das Gehäuse
- ich werde auch noch das externe Netzteil Dell 240W Slim testen, denn dieses ist eine günstige Alternative zur 330W Version und sollte auch mehr Leistung als angegeben bereitstellen. (perfekt für Maxwel)
- ein kleiner Test von langen Risercards
- Die Hitzeentwicklung zwischen Motherboard und Grafikkartenrückseite ermitteln bei gedrehter Grafikkarte.
- Starten der Ersten Crowdfoundingkampagne für den LianLi Prototyp


----------



## BertB (19. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

ja, die neuen nvidias kommen deinem traum von "big punch auf kleinstem raum" doch sehr entgegen


----------



## coolnik (20. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Da hab ich aber einiges verpasst, wenn du schon ein Crowdfunding planst, aber bei der Arbeit ist das auch kein Wunder.
Der A4 ist einfach nur geil


----------



## UpGrade (26. September 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Krass... sieht echt genial aus


----------



## Lowmotion (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Das nächste Ncase wurde auf Eis gelegt. Eventuell liegt es an Lian Li.


----------



## DiePalme (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Das nächste Ncase wurde auf Eis gelegt. Eventuell liegt es an Lian Li.



Das dürfte daran liegen, dass es sich finanziell einfach nicht rentiert hat  Ansonsten würde keine Firma der Welt etwas auf Eis legen.


----------



## radical (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Schade, die Kiste in horizontaler Ausrichtung war ziemlich interessant und schicker als Silverstones Plastikbomber.


----------



## salami (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Cool

Weiter so


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Oktober 2014)

Wie ist denn der derzeitige stand?


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Bin gerade dabei die SFX fertig zu designen, bin fast fertig. Nächste Woche kommt meine Gtx 980, einen Schwung Risercards aus Taiwan hab ich zum Testen hier. Darüber kommt dann auch noch am nächsten Wochenende ein Review. Und dann wird das Case in Solidworks gebaut und dann geht es stark Richtung Prototyp Crowdfounding.


----------



## LaTillinator (20. Oktober 2014)

geile sache 👍


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Hallo Leute ich hab heute zwei pfeilschnelle Spielzeuge bekommen 

Eine GTX780 und GTX 980 im Referenzdesign



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind zwei Bilder vom Zusammenbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem habe ich noch einen kleinen Temperaturtest gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

50-80W weniger in Prime ist ein Wort, würde die MSI im Custom-Design auch reinpassen? Da würde mich Lautstärkeniveau und die Temperaturen auch sehr interessieren, die Standarddesigns sind mir zu laut für einen Tisch-PC.


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

sieht super aus,
wie teuer wird das ungefähr werden?


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Also ich finde die Karten wirklich nicht zu laut. Im idle sind sie nicht zu höhren und unter Vollast habe ich eh Kopfhörer auf oder Ton über die Boxen an und selbst wenn nicht sind sie lautstärketechnisch sehr erträglich.. Ist natürlich geschmackssache. Ich gebe noch eine genaue Spetzifikationsliste raus, welche Maße die Grafikkarte nicht überschreiten darf.

@BertB: Kann ich noch nichts zu sagen.


----------



## BertB (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

ok, ich kann warten


----------



## crys_ (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Sehr geiles Gehaeuse 
Wenn es in Serie kommt kann ich mir das super als mein naechstes vorstellen.

Hab aber mal ne kleine Frage wegen der Anordnung (wahrscheinlich steht es irgendwo und ich hab es ueberlesen):
Warum hast du die Grafikkarte hinter dem Mainboard plaziert?

Und hast du Erfahrungen mit den neuen GTX 9xx Karten und dem 330W Netzteil? Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Alienware X51, der verwendet das besagte Netzteil. Beim aufruesten war leider bei der GTX 670 SC Schluss weil eine GTX 680 nicht mehr sauber betrieben werden konnte und es zu Abstuerzen kam. Theoretisch muesste eine GTX 970 ja problemlos betrieben werden koennen. Dell verbaut im X51 uebrigens auch offiziell maximal eine GTX 670/760


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Liegt daran weil das Wandlerboard im X51 wirklich sehr schlecht gekühlt wird und schlechter als das HD Plex ist, hatte das Alienware selbst hier. Mit dem Dell 330W externem Netzteil in Kombination mit dem HDPlex sind Peak bis zu 420W möglich. Wenn man das Wandlerboard im Dell besser kühlt ist auch eine GTX 980 oder 780(ti) möglich.

Bezüglich der Anordnung: Nur so ist es möglich, das Gehäuse so klein zu bauen. Dadruch wird das Gehäuse ca. 5-6cm flacher.

By the way: Wir haben die 60000 KLICKS geknackt    100000 wir kommen


----------



## crys_ (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter [Update 1. Post 11.09]*

Haette nie gedacht das es am Wandlerboard liegt 

In den naechsten Wochen probier ich bei nem Kumpel nochmal die GTX 970 im X51, er weiss nur noch nichts von seinem Glueck  Das interessiert mich zu sehr 
Nur mal so rein hypothetisch (fuer sowas hab ich kein Geld mehr...): 
waere es moeglich ein HDPlex im Alienware einzubauen? Und die Kuehlung muesste man doch auch hinbekommen, auch wenn da kein Platz mehr ist 

Bin uebrigens echt begeistert von der Anordnung im A4, der GPU-Luefter liegt ja perfekt im Luftstrom und die CPU kann durch die Loecher Frischluft ziehen.
Hast du mal daran gedacht einen Trichter auf den CPU Kuehler zu setzen wie im X51?


----------



## bigdaniel (2. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Guten Tag zusammen, nun gibt es das GROßE nächste Update. Vielleicht wird es einige von euch überraschen, aber ich glaube dies ist der richtige Weg. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden nun doch die nagelneue SFX Version umzusetzen.
Für weitere Informationen und Bilder zu dieser klickt lest euch den 1 Post des Threads durch. Ich habe die letzen Wochen viel über diesen Schritt nachgedacht, daher folgen hier ein paar Gründe warum ich so entschieden habe:

- Die komplette Powerlösung ist im Gehäuse
- Das externe Dell Netzteil zusammen mit dem HD Plex ist sehr viel teurer als die SFX-Lösung.
- Die SFX-Version ist nur 1cm breiter und kann daher auch um 180° gedrehte Grafikkarten aufnehmen
- Ich kann das Gehäuse mit der  besten Riserkabel auf dem Markt verkaufen, dem 3M 250mm PCIe Gen3/4 Extender. Dieses wäre zu lang für die Default Version.
- Man kann SFX-L Netzteile verbauen, welche sehr viel leiser als die normalen SFX Versionen sind.
- Das Gehäuse kann kostengünstiger produziert werden.


Hier einige Bilder der neuen Version (Die Bilder sind auch im ersten Post zu finden):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (2. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Hi bigDaniel,
Wirklich durchdachtes Gehäuse hast du da geschaffen. 
Nur das äussere gefällt mir irgendwie nicht, ist für mich etwas zu langweilig. Da fand ich das nCase schöner.


----------



## BertB (2. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

ein zentimeter ist verschmerzbar,
ein wählbares sfx netzteil ist aber ne feine sache,
erscheint mir besser fürs baukastenprinzip


----------



## Offset (2. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Wenn ich passende Hardware hätte, würde ich mir das schwarz weiße sofort kaufen. 
Klasse Arbeit


----------



## kaisims (3. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Genau wie bei mir, mein doch recht neuer PC ist komplett für einen Tower ausgelegt, mal schauen ob ich das noch ändern kann. Denn sonst würde ich mir das schwarze sofort bestellen, sieht echt geil aus! 

Was hast du geplant wie viel das ungefähr kosten wird?


----------



## Shubi (3. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Das Gehäuse ist sowas von gekauft! Hammer Teil und Hammer Leistung von dir!


----------



## bigdaniel (3. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Danke dir. Die Hammerleistung wird aber nun die Migration des Gegäuses in Solidworks für LianLi sein. Das Programm ist sehr schwierig zu bedienen.


----------



## TheR3venger (3. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Da könnte ich dir behilflich sein, Ich bin Azubi als tech. Produktdesigner und arbeite 10h am Tag mit Solid works, Also wenn du fragen hast oder hilfe brauchst, kannste dich melden


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

geh mit dem Ding in Serie und ich kauf dir eins ab!

Ich muss echt sagen,...
das ist mit Abstand das beste selfmade ITX Case was hier im Forum bisher präsentiert wurde.

Verfolge den Topic jetzt schon seit Begin an und sehe daher auch wieviel Arbeit dadrin steckt.

Echt saubere Leistung !
Schulnote 1+


----------



## Kusanar (3. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Hammer. Lese seit Seite 1 mit (still und heimlich ), schöne Evolution.


----------



## bigdaniel (3. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Wichtig ist, dass ihr bei einem Update euch nochmal Seite 1 anschaut dort mache ich immer die Updates


----------



## TheR3venger (3. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Brauchst du hilfe mit solid works?


----------



## bigdaniel (3. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Ne erstmal probier ich das selbst  Danke für deine Hilfe, ich melde mich wenn ich hänge


----------



## TheR3venger (3. November 2014)

Musst du das gehäuse direkt als blechteil anlegen mit kantung und biegeverkürzung oder 3d steps?


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Hey Big Daniel,
Linus Tech Tips hat letztens in einem Video (so gegen Ende) ein Gehäuse genau nach deinem Design gefordert (naja, fast, dein Design übertrifft es), wenn du willst könntest du dich bei dem melden, er könnte dich wahnsinnig promoten. Wenn du es schaffst dein Gehäuse in den Staaten anzubieten, hättest du über ihn eine riesige Kundenplattform. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß, wenn du das machen willst


----------



## kaisims (4. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Hey Big Daniel,
> Linus Tech Tips hat letztens in einem Video (so gegen Ende) ein Gehäuse genau nach deinem Design gefordert (naja, fast, dein Design übertrifft es), wenn du willst könntest du dich bei dem melden, er könnte dich wahnsinnig promoten. Wenn du es schaffst dein Gehäuse in den Staaten anzubieten, hättest du über ihn eine riesige Kundenplattform. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß, wenn du das machen willst


 
Ich muss dir wirklich recht geben! Ich habe soeben das Review zum Lian Li PC-Q19 von LinustechTips gesehen, und da gabs am Ende echt den Hilferuf nach einem ordentlichen ITX-Case. Da es ja noch ein bisschen dauert, bis es verkauft wird, könntest du ja trotzdem einmal versuchen Kontakt mit ihm aufzunehmen, eventuell über sein Forum?. 
Vielleicht unterstützt er dich oder ihr arbeitet sogar zusammen?

Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert!

Meine Frage steht leider immernoch im Raum, was hast du dir vorgestellt, wie viel das Case am Ende oder durch die Crowdfunding Kampagne so ungefähr kosten würde?


----------



## bigdaniel (4. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Ich hab mal ein Kommentar beim Video hinterlassen, vlt wird er ja darauf aufmerksam. Sonst melde ich mich mal bei ihm wenn ich die Crowdfoundingkampagne für den A4-SFX Prototyp starte.

Zum Preis keine Aussageb machen, ich denke aber inkl. Risercard wird es 120-180€ kosten.


----------



## TheR3venger (4. November 2014)

Also kommst du mit dem cad langsam voran

Die riser cards sind ziemlich teuer nicht wahr?


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Du wirst warscheinlich größere Chancen haben, wenn dus über ihr Forum versuchst, da sind dann nur so ~15 Kommentare statt 500


----------



## Gripschi (4. November 2014)

Respekt . Abo da gelassen.

Das könnte mich über zeugen zu verkleinerten.


----------



## bigdaniel (4. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

@Revenger: Ich komme voran hab heute Abend das erste Blechteil fertiggestellt, sogar mit Biegung. Die Risercard treibt den Preis nach oben aber dafür erhällt der Kunde auch die beste auf dem Markt und ist Pcie Gen4 Ready.

@Viner-Cent: Ich hab seine EMail Adresse. Ich lass ihn evt. den Prototyp testen wenn ich ihn habe. Das wäre die perfekte Promotion für die Verkauf-Kampagne.


----------



## L-Patrick (5. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Verfolge dein Projekt jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit und ziehe echt den Hut vor dir. Klasse Arbeit 
Gerade die SFX Variante hat das Ganze auch nochmal etwas interessanter, "massentauglicher", gemacht.

Mit wieviel Teuronen schlägt die Risercard denn zu Buche? Gerade für Besitzer schwächerer Systeme bzw Grafikkarten muss es ja nicht die Beste der Besten sein. 
Ggf könnte man ja über einen Verkauf ohne diese nachdenken. Sozusagen: Einmal ohne und einmal mit, dafür etwas günstiger, als wenn man beides einzeln kauft


----------



## bigdaniel (5. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Das Problem ist, verkaufe ich das Case ohne hat der Kunde keine Chance eine andere zu verwenden. Dies liegt an den Eigenschaften des Riserkabels. Es gibt kein anderer Hersteller der eine Riserkarte anbietet, die trotz Abschirmung von außen nicht leitfähig ist. Das heißt kollidiert das Kabel einer normalen Riserkarte mit zwei Lötpunkten auf der Rückseite des Motherboards gibt es einen Kurzschluss. Weil nicht jeder Kunde das technische Verständnis hat oder daran denkt, auf seinige günstige Riserkarte eine Isolierung anzubringen, könnten defekte Motherboards für schlechte Werbung sorgen. Das möchte ich vermeiden. 

Möchte sich der Kunde das 3M Kabel selbst organisieren hat er das Problem das ihn der Massenrabatt fehlt und es fast das doppelte kostet.
50€ vs. 90€


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Mal eine andere Frage. Wäre bei der einen Variante zwischen den USB 3.0 Ports in der Front und dem 2.5" Einbauplatz am Boden nicht evtl. noch genug Luft für ein Slot-In-Laufwerk?


----------



## bigdaniel (5. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## Lowmotion (5. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Und die nächste Frage lautet: Lian Li läßt bei den kleinen Itx Modellen den Lian Li Schriftzug weg. Steht auf deinem kommenden Gehäuse ganz groß dein Name drauf oder dein Gesicht oder nichts oder ein dezenter Schriftzug wie bei dem Ncase M1?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (5. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Vote 4 Gesicht.


----------



## bigdaniel (5. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Ganz klein am linken Seitenteil unten rechts DAN.


----------



## Viner-Cent (5. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Wow, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Riser so teuer ist :O , aber was muss das muss, ich kann das verstehen, ich hätte nicht dran gedacht, und ich bin ja schon ein  Geek... Wenn du seine e-mail hast ist das super


----------



## Preisi (6. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Find ich gut, dass du dich zumindest dezent in deinem Gehäuse verewigst  Andererseits hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass dem Gehäuse im moment noch das "gewisse etwas" fehlt, da es seeeeehr schlicht gehalten ist  Vllt hast du ja noch ein paar Ideen  (außer natürlich, es ist so gewollt)

MfG preisi

PS: Weiter so! Freu mich schon darauf, wenn das Crowdfunding beginnt


----------



## Viner-Cent (6. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Ich weis ja nicht wie eng es vorne raus ist, du könntest auf jeden Fall dein "A4" vorne mitten rein lasern lassen und vielleicht dahinter in einer Akzentfarbe eine Platte verkleben, oder halt nur lackieren. Und mit dem "DAN" dann das selbe. Das würde dem ganzen einen schönen Touch geben, wenn es sich vom Produktionsaufwand her lohnt...


----------



## Kusanar (7. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



Preisi schrieb:


> Andererseits hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass dem Gehäuse im moment noch das "gewisse etwas" fehlt, da es seeeeehr schlicht gehalten ist


 
Also gerade wegen der Schlichtheit würde ich mir so ein Case zulegen. Diese ganzen Plastik-Blingbling-Designopfer, wo man schon Augenkrebs beim hingucken bekommt, gehen ja mal gar nicht. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Preisi (7. November 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Also gerade wegen der Schlichtheit würde ich mir so ein Case zulegen. Diese ganzen Plastik-Blingbling-Designopfer, wo man schon Augenkrebs beim hingucken bekommt, gehen ja mal gar nicht. Aber wie heißt es so schön: Geschmäcker sind verschieden



So war das ja auch wieder nich gemeint 
Diese ganzen Plastik-"design"-Gehäuse gefallen mir ja auch nich. Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse is ja sogar nur ein einfacher Miditower von chieftec (SH-01). Ich dachte eher an sowas wie z. B. einen mehr designtechnischen "Lüftungsschlitz" oder an ein paar minimal "hervorgehobene" stellen in der Seitenwand, so dass es einfach nich mehr so "flach"/plain is  aber stimmt schon, über Geschmack lässt sich echt streiten.

MfG preisi


----------



## Kusanar (7. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



Preisi schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an sowas wie z. B. einen mehr designtechnischen "Lüftungsschlitz" oder an ein paar minimal "hervorgehobene" stellen in der Seitenwand, so dass es einfach nich mehr so "flach"/plain is


 
Das mit den Lüftungsschlitzen dürfte noch einfach gehen, CNC oder Laserschneiden / Wasserschneiden, zur Not sogar mit nem Dremel in Handarbeit.

So "hervorgehobene" Stellen wie man sie von Kauf-Cases kennt ist da schon schwieriger, vor allem wenn das Material etwas dicker als das Standard-2mm-Blech sein soll. Tiefziehen ist ne komplizierte Anlegenheit... Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen ob und was bigdaniel noch aus dem Hut zaubert


----------



## Preisi (7. November 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Das mit den Lüftungsschlitzen dürfte noch einfach gehen, CNC oder Laserschneiden / Wasserschneiden, zur Not sogar mit nem Dremel in Handarbeit.
> 
> So "hervorgehobene" Stellen wie man sie von Kauf-Cases kennt ist da schon schwieriger, vor allem wenn das Material etwas dicker als das Standard-2mm-Blech sein soll. Tiefziehen ist ne komplizierte Anlegenheit... Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen ob und was bigdaniel noch aus dem Hut zaubert



Echt? Bei den Kaufcases werden diese stellen tiefgezogen? Hätte ich jetzt nich gedacht. Dachte eher, dass da so eine Art stanztechnik angewendet wird. Naja, man lernt nie aus


----------



## Kusanar (7. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Tiefziehen war jetzt vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, bin in dieser Branche kein Profi. Aber denke es wird so ähnlich gemacht: Blech aufgelegt -> Stempel druff -> "Quietsch"  -> eingedrückt. Tiefgezogen wird ja mit einiges mehr an Power, dass is definitiv übertrieben.

Und damit beende ich jetzt mal wieder meinen OT-Ausflug, sorry bigdaniel


----------



## Vhailor (7. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein Kommentar beim Video hinterlassen, vlt wird er ja darauf aufmerksam. Sonst melde ich mich mal bei ihm wenn ich die Crowdfoundingkampagne für den A4-SFX Prototyp starte.
> 
> Zum Preis keine Aussageb machen, ich denke aber inkl. Risercard wird es 120-180€ kosten.



Wünsche dir, dass dein Case dadurch ein gutes Stück Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. Es wäre auf jeden Fall sehr verdient 
Für den Preis hättest du auf jeden Fall schonmal mich als Abnehmer. Auch wenn ich grade echt damit liebäugle 2015 ein 30L mATX (2011v3) mit Wakü iwie zurecht zu basteln - ein 6,6L ITX...besser wirds nicht 

Müsste mir dann nur überlegen, wie man vll eine zweite SSD/2,5er unterbekommt. Vll könnte man die eine SSD dann an das SFX-L oder sonstwohin kleben ?!
Apropos SFX-L: Hast du da vll weitere Infos zu? Außer, dass Silverstone eins rausbringen möchte habe ich nie wieder was davon gelesen 

edit: Das mit der zweiten SSD/2,5er hätte sich natürlich perfekt erledigt, wenns 2015 endlich mal gute MBs mit Unterstützung für 4x angebundene M.2er gibt. Das wäre ein Träumchen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



> Müsste mir dann nur überlegen, wie man vll eine zweite SSD/2,5er unterbekommt. Vll könnte man die eine SSD dann an das SFX-L oder sonstwohin kleben ?!
> Apropos SFX-L: Hast du da vll weitere Infos zu? Außer, dass Silverstone eins rausbringen möchte habe ich nie wieder was davon gelesen



müsste nicht eigentlich über der ersten SSD nicht noch genügend Platz für 2, eventuel sogar 3 weitere Platten sein?
wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue sieht es jedenfalls danach aus.
Man müsste sich vielleicht sowas wie ein rausschraubbaren Käfig dafür bauen. Ich denke das sollte machbar sein.


----------



## bigdaniel (7. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Wenn ein normales SFX verbaut wird und eine Grafikkarte bei der die Platine der nicht höher wie 110mm ist (z.B. Nvidia default Karten) passen zwei 2,5 übereinander. Ansonsten kollidiert die obere Platte mit dem PCIe Stromsstecker oder mit den SFX-L Kabeln.

Da Silverstone sowohl SFX und SFX-L nicht selbst baut sondern FSP gibt es bereits ein SFX-L von Scythe in Japan zu kaufen. Dies ist meines Wissens nach das gleiche wie das kommende von Silverstone.




|


----------



## bigdaniel (7. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Passend zu meinem A4-SFX gibt es nun auch die leisen SFX-L Netzteile für kleines Geld.

500 Watt und 80Plus-Gold im SFX-Format von Chieftec - ComputerBase


----------



## Vhailor (7. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Super! Bis zur Verfügbarkeit des Gehäuses sollte es wohl noch mehr dieser Exoten und einige Tests geben.


----------



## Lowmotion (11. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Was für Möglichkeiten gewinne ich, wenn ich eine Gigabyte 970 ITX verbaue? SSDs kann man per Klebestreifen sowieso überall anbringen.


----------



## bigdaniel (11. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Ich überlege ob ich für solch eine Konstelation (gpu <= 180mm) einen 120mm Radiator hinter dem SFX Netzteil ermögliche.


----------



## kaisims (11. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Aber eine 3,5" Festplatte passt definitiv nicht rein?


----------



## DOcean (11. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



kaisims schrieb:


> Aber eine 3,5" Festplatte passt definitiv nicht rein?


 
wer brauch denn sowas? vorallem bei so einem kleinem Gehäuse?


----------



## Viner-Cent (11. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Naja, bei 2,5 Zoll hab ich bisher nur welche mit 1TB gesehen (mir reichts, manchen nicht), und bei 3,5 Zoll kommste halt bis 6TB+


----------



## Vhailor (11. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Doof gesprochen, alle denen 2TB einer 2,5er (+ 1TB einer SSD) nicht ausreichen . Zum Glück zähle ich da noch nicht zu 

@Viner: Gibt auch 2TB: Hard Disk Drives (HDD) mit Formfaktor: 2.5", Kapazität ab 2TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Viner-Cent (11. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

@Vhailor Die sind mir bisher nie aufgefallen, sind ja sogar ziemlich günstig :O, dann sollte einer oder halt 2 Plätze locker reichen, und wozu hat man denn externe Laufwerke erfunden


----------



## bigdaniel (11. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Oder man sollte mal über ein NAS nachdenken. Es ist halt ein super kleiner Gamingrechner und kein Datengrab


----------



## Lowmotion (14. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Ich habe sämtliche NAS oder externen Gehäuse abgeschafft. Nichts ist besser als ein paar kleine USB Sticks und alle Festplatten in den PCs. Mein Datengrab aus 2,5" Festplatten hängt am Orico Schalter.

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/574/710...ploads/2013/12/mac-pro-2012-vs-2013-spoof.jpg <--- das hat bestimmt der eine oder andere User schon gesehen.

Flachbildschirm => externes Netzteil
Drucker => externes Netzteil
2.1 System => externes Netzteil
Notebook => externes Netzteil
NAS => externes Netzteil
(...)

Daher ist das A4-SFX mein Favorit. Mit externem Netzteil wäre ich nicht zufrieden. Mit dem kommenden Chieftec SFX-L, einer kurzen Grafikkarte, irgendeinem Intel-Mainboard mit guter Lüftersteuerung und Platz für 2-3 2,5" Laufwerke wäre ich fast glücklich. Dennoch stört mich noch die CPU Kühlung. Ich bin das Übertakten mit lautlosem Lüfter gewöhnt und bei der Kühlerhöhe muss man noch Abstriche bei Leistung oder Lautstärke machen. Die 125 Watt meiner aktuellen i5 CPU kann der Noctua nicht halten. Andererseits braucht man natürlich nicht überall massig Leistung und 4 Ghz bei 1v wäre denkbar. Leider hängen viele Spiele immer noch an der reinen CPU Mhz Leistung und nicht an der Anzahl der Kerne. Ein i5 2500k ohne OC stellt aktuell das notwendige Minimum für 100% aller Spiele da, aber das sind auch 95 Watt TDP ohne OC. Mit dem Haswell wären es ein paar Watt weniger, aber unter maximaler Leistung mit allen Befehlssätzen kommt ein Haswell schon mal auf ähnliche Werte, was zum Teil natürlich Zukunftsmusik ist. Man kann zwar behaupten, dass der Stromverbrauch der nächsten Generation weiter sinkt, doch das Problem daran ist dann wieder die DIE Größe, die Wärme schlechter abgeben kann und an der Ausgangssituation nichts ändert.

Eventuell schraube ich heute abend mal ein paar Aluprofile zusammen und schaue mir mal das Ergebniss an, was mit 20x20x15 auf 6 Liter hinausläuft.


----------



## DOcean (14. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Flachbildschirm => externes Netzteil
> Drucker => externes Netzteil
> 2.1 System => externes Netzteil
> NAS => externes Netzteil



Ich würde sagen einfach die falschen Sachen gekauft, 2.1, TFT und Drucker haben bei mir kein ext. NT... Augen auf beim Kauf...

Interne Platten sind kein Backup auch nicht im Wechselrahmen! Am besten befindet such die Backupplatte sogar nichtmal in der selben Whg/ im selben Haus...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Interne Platte im Wechselrahmen = kein Backup 
Externe Festplatte = Backup 

Oder wie?


----------



## Icedaft (14. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Interne Platte im Wechselrahmen = kein Backup
> Externe Festplatte = Backup
> 
> Oder wie?



Externe Festplatte = Backup -> Nur wenn nicht permanent verbunden mit dem PC und nur zur Datensicherung angeschlossen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Und eine interne Festplatte die ich aus dem Wechselrahmen entnehme ist nach dieser Logik aus welchem Grund kein Backup?


----------



## JimSim3 (14. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Und eine interne Festplatte die ich aus dem Wechselrahmen entnehme ist nach dieser Logik aus welchem Grund kein Backup?


 
Solange die Platte sich überwiegend im Wechselrahmen befindet nicht... Wenn du die Platte nur beim aufspielen des Backups im Wechselrahmen hast und ansonsten die Platte außerhalb des Gehäuses lagerst schon. 

Und ein RAID ist auch kein BackUp, wo wir schonmal dabei sind. 

Aber ist auch egal, wie du das als Privatperson machst. Solange du keine sehr wichtigen Daten auf der Platte hast oder gesetzlich zu BackUps verpflichtet bist kannst du auch so weiter machen...


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Hätte ich jetzt mal als selbstverständlich angenommen.^^


----------



## Lowmotion (15. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen einfach die falschen Sachen gekauft, 2.1, TFT und Drucker haben bei mir kein ext. NT... Augen auf beim Kauf...
> 
> Interne Platten sind kein Backup auch nicht im Wechselrahmen! Am besten befindet such die Backupplatte sogar nichtmal in der selben Whg/ im selben Haus...


 
Ein internes Netzteil scheint die meisten Geräte intern zu stören (Strahlung), erzeugt viel Wärme (Lebensdauer) und wird aber auch aus kostengründen nach außen verlegt. Die neueren Geräte haben fast ausschließlich externe Netzteile und sind quasi leichter zu reparieren.

Angenommen ich habe das A4 mit einer SSD ausgestattet. Dann wären 60-120 Gbyte (praktisch dann weniger) für OS ausreichend, aber mehr als ein aktuelles Spiel paßt kaum drauf. Mit 250 - 500 Gbyte kann man aktuell Einiges Anfangen, aber die Datenauslagerung findet immer noch statt. Wenn ich eine 2,5" Festplatte einbauen läuft sie permanent mit und ist vermutlich immer zu hören. Das einfachste wäre dann wohl eine USB 3.0 Festplatte zur Datensicherung. Von USB 3.0 kann man aber kaum spielen. Ich habe es probiert und sofort eingestellt. Nur habe ich mir auch keinen PC angeschafft um täglich mein Privat-Windows zu sichern.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

das A4 ist auch nicht als Datengrab gedacht, sondern als extrem kleines aber leistungsstarkes RIG.
Datensicherungen kann man genauso gut auf einer externen USB Platte durchführen. Sehe daher absolut kein Problem und kein Grund dies an dem vorgestellten Gehäuse zu bemängeln.
Wenn BigDaniel hier sagt das eine 2te SSD, bzw 2,5" Platte möglicherweise Platz über der ersten finden kann, dann sollte das jeden Gamer mehr als reichen.


----------



## bigdaniel (15. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 02.11]*

Außerdem kann man auf vielen ITX-Motherboards bereits MSATA oder M.2 Sata SSD's verbauen. Diese gibt es in Kapazitäten bis zu  1TB und kosten nur 1-5€ mehr als die baugleiche 2,5" Version. So kann man dann z.B. eine 256GB MSATA SSD verbauen und in den 2,5" Schacht dazu ein 1-2TB 2,5" HDD.


----------



## bigdaniel (15. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Und schon wieder gibt es ein großes Update. Während meiner Migration des Projektes, von Sketchup zu Solidworks habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, den Innenaufbau um 180° zu drehen (im physikalischem Sinn). Das bedeutet, Motherboard und Grafikkarte tauschen die Plätze. Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass die Grafikkarte nun nicht mehr auf dem Kopf steht und besser im Risercard Sockel sitzt (Erdanziehungskraft). Außerdem entweicht die Luft bei Dual-Fan Karten zum größten Teil an der Oberseite der Karte. Diese kann nun leichter im Gehäuse nach oben entweichen. Thermale und montage-technische Nachteile ergeben sich durch die neue Lösung keine.

Außerdem habe ich das i/O Frontpanel modifiziert. Hier findet sich nun ein schlichter Powerknopf, eine USB 3.0 Buchse und eine Audio (Out) Buchse.

Aber seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xingko (15. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Tolle Bilder, bin gespannt wies dann mal ich echt aussieht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (16. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

gute Idee mit dem umdrehen des Innenlebens!
wollte sowieso schonmal fragen wie fest die grafikkarte im Gehäuse sitzt da sie ja nur in der Riser gesteckt ist und nicht auf dem festen Slot des Boards.
Auf dem 7ten Bild sieht man ja die Risercard. Sehe ich das richtig das die nur auf 2 kleine Pine gesteckt wird? wäre eine schraublösung vielleicht stabiler oder meinst du das das ganze ausreichend stabil im Case sitzt?


----------



## bigdaniel (16. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Die Risercard wir mit zwei Schrauben an der mittleren Wand geschraubt. Auf dem Bild sehen die Scgrauben aus wie Pins, sind aber Imbus Schrauben.


----------



## Viner-Cent (16. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich hab mal auf die schnelle nen Build für den A4 zusammengestellt und schaffs ohne zu großen Overkill 1500€ zu versenken, ohne Gehäuse , bei dem Gehäuse sind wirklich keine Grenzen gesetzt


----------



## bigdaniel (16. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich bin auf eure Bilder gespannt, wenn ihr das Teil hab .

Das wäre so das Maximum:
i7 4970k
16Gb RAM
2 TB SSD (1xMSATA, 1x 2,5")
GTX 980
Asus Maximus VII
Chieftec 500W SFX-L

Ich tendiere aber mehr zu sowas:
Xeon 1230 v3
8GB RAM
256 GB MSATA SSD
GTX 970
ASRock H81M-ITX/WiFi
Chieftec 500W SFX-L

Damit bleibt man knapp unter 1000€ incl. Gehäuse.


----------



## kaisims (16. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Bei mir wird es wohl das Problem werden, dass ich fast alle Komponenten neu kaufen müsste. Mal schauen wie ich das bewerkstelligen werde. Besonders schade ist auf jeden Fall der hohe Preisverlust der Grafikkarte, da es schon ganz schön heiß mit ihr werden könnte :/


----------



## Viner-Cent (16. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Bei mir sieht das so aus, ich würde was anderes bauen, aber wenn ich könnte...
i7-4790K
16GB HyperX Fury
GTX 970 CWR
2TB Wester Digital Green HDD
256GB Samsung M.2 SSD (das Ding ist krank)
Silverstone SST-SX600-G Strider Gold
ASUS Z97I-Plus
Noctua NH-L9i
Ich weis, das ist kein OC-Build, kenne aber die MBs und Prozzies, also hab ich die jetzt mal genommen.


----------



## Vhailor (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> 256GB Samsung M.2 SSD (das Ding ist krank)


 
Jo, krank teuer . Aber war die Karte nicht non-bootable?? Hoffen wir mal, dass es bis release noch mehr Alternativen gibt.
btw: Die 2TB HDD kommt bei mir später wohl auch rein  (neu kaufen müsste ich eh alles)


----------



## benjasso (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

@bigdaniel

Vielleicht hab ich es nur überlesen, aber auch auf den Bildern ist für mich nicht ersichtlich, wie der Strom vom Gehäuseanschluss bis vor zum NT kommt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



> Vielleicht hab ich es nur überlesen, aber auch auf den Bildern ist für mich nicht ersichtlich, wie der Strom vom Gehäuseanschluss bis vor zum NT kommt.



bigdaniel setzt dabei auf die Technologie von morgen.
Storm wird über Funk übertragen: Elektrizität ohne Kabel: Forscher funken Strom - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Spaß beiseite 
schau mal die Rückansicht des Gehäuses.
Hier siehst du die 230V Eingang. Innen wird einfach nur ein Verlängerungskabel zum NT verlegt. Das machen alle Hersteller so wenn sie das NT nicht hinten platziert haben. (bei meinem alten Lian li a51 z.b. ist das auch so)


----------



## Lowmotion (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Jo, krank teuer . Aber war die Karte nicht non-bootable?? Hoffen wir mal, dass es bis release noch mehr Alternativen gibt.
> btw: Die 2TB HDD kommt bei mir später wohl auch rein  (neu kaufen müsste ich eh alles)



Die meisten Mainboards können sie booten. Aber M.2 ist nicht wirklich final und es gibt die XP941 ja nicht als Verkaufsversion, sondern als OEM ohne Garantie.



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht das so aus, ich würde was anderes bauen, aber wenn ich könnte...
> Silverstone  SST-SX600-G Strider Gold


 
Das Silverstone 600 Watt  SFX hat derzeit eine hohe Reklamationsquote. Silverstone verschickt keine Testsamples oder will einen Test. Die User beschweren sich in den Foren über die fehlerhafte Leistung. Das NT ist nicht leise oder semipassiv.


Das Asus ITX Plus hatte ich hier liegen und das läuft seit 20 Bios Updates nicht korrekt.
Das ASRock Z77E-ITX sollte nicht paßen, da der Noctua nicht paßt.


Aber der Noctua NH-L9i  ist bis 65 Watt TDP gedacht. Die 84 Watt eines Haswells benötigen höhere Drehzahlen und laut HP man sollte den Turbo deaktivieren und nicht auf die Idee kommen Prime95 laufen zu lassen. Also erreicht der 4970k in der Tat die 84 Watt.
Pauschal passen also alle 65 Watt Prozessoren. Dazu kommt alles unter 4 Ghz. Ein Xeon auf maximaler Turbo Stufe mit Undervolting bei 3,7 Ghz ist fast die maximale Lösung.

Das Impact VI bzw. VII wird definitiv sehr warm und heißt unter Umständen die CPU auf. Aber da muss ich selber noch mal schauen woran es liegt.


----------



## bigdaniel (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Der Noctua passt auf das Asrock Z77E Itx, wenn die Blende für die Lüfterhalterung an einer Seite abgeschraubt wird. Der Lüfter hällt dann nur noch mit zwei Schraube. Dann passt es aber und der Kühler kollidiert nicht mehr mit dem einen Kondensator.
Bild: http://abload.de/image.php?img=20131228_20015229u2r.jpg

Link zum Thread im Hardwareluxx wo ich das Problem erörtere: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asrock-z77e-itx-886793-26.html

Ich Kühle mit dem Noctua einen Xeon 1230v2 der hat ne TPD von 77W und wird bei 70% Lüfterdrehzahl nicht wärmer wie 68 °C in Prime. In die SFX Version des Gehäuses passen Kühler mit einer Höhe von bis zu 50mm daher passen auch andere Kühler.Bedingt durch die hohe beliebtheit von Itx Systemen, wird dieser Markt noch stärker bedient werden.

Ich empfehle nicht grundlos das Chieftec SFX-L 500w denn dieses ist sehr leise und hat genug Power für die stärkste Hardwareconfiguration.

Zum Thema Powerkabel hab hier ein Bild wie es realisiert wird. Allerdings basiert das Bild auf der A4Sfx Version vor 2 Wochen:



Kabel lass ich immer in meinen gerenderten Bildern weg, weil es nicht hübsch aussieht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

beziehen sich die 50mm des CPU Kühlers inkl. Lüfter oder kann man grob weitere 25mm für den Lüfter einkalkulieren?


----------



## Viner-Cent (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Das Silverstone 600 Watt  SFX hat derzeit eine hohe Reklamationsquote. Silverstone verschickt keine Testsamples oder will einen Test. Die User beschweren sich in den Foren über die fehlerhafte Leistung. Das NT ist nicht leise oder semipassiv.


Gut zu wissen, war mir gar nicht klar, und gut zu wissen, dass wir hier einen Mini-ITX Experten haben , neben dir, Dan, natürlich , darf man fragen, wieso du so viele MBs bei dir hast?


----------



## bigdaniel (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> beziehen sich die 50mm des CPU Kühlers inkl. Lüfter oder kann man grob weitere 25mm für den Lüfter einkalkulieren?


 
Inkl. Lüfter  Der Beste Kühler ist aktuell der Cooltec LP53 der jedoch nur passt wenn man z.B. den Noctua A9x14 oder Scythe Slim 100mm darauf installiert.


----------



## Lowmotion (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Der Cooltek LP53 ist wohl eingestellt worden.



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, war mir gar nicht klar, und gut zu wissen, dass wir hier einen Mini-ITX Experten haben , neben dir, Dan, natürlich , darf man fragen, wieso du so viele MBs bei dir hast?


 
Ich bin kein Experte. Ich bin Konsument.


----------



## bigdaniel (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Wo siehst du, dass der eingestellt wurde? Auf der Website finde ich dazu nichts und bei den Händlern auf Geizhals ist er im Zulauf . Wäre traurig wenn das stimmt, hätte den gerne mal getestet.


----------



## Icedaft (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Inkl. Lüfter  Der Beste Kühler ist aktuell der Cooltec LP53 der jedoch nur passt wenn man z.B. den Noctua A9x14 oder Scythe Slim 100mm darauf installiert.


 
Müsste der Noctua NH-L9i Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nicht besser kühlen, obgrund seiner höheren Masse?


----------



## bigdaniel (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich habe mich nun doch entschieden, eine Mikrofonbuchse hinzuzufügen. Hier ein erstes Bild aus Solidworks (nicht gerendert).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (17. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Reset wird über den Powerknopf realisiert?


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Genau


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Gefällt mir mit den Audio Buchsen.
passt vorallem gut für Leute die ein Headset benutzen wollen.

Ich überleg grade ob es nicht doch möglich wäre das Kühlkonzept zu verbessern.
So wie ich das sehe ist das Case 196mm hoch, bei 2mm starken Alu gehe ich mal von 192 mm Innenraum aus.
170mm nimmt das ITX Board in Anspruch und ich denke das Riserkabel brauch sicherlich auch noch 5mm Platz damit man es auf die Rückseite führen kann.
Somit bleibt ein Rest von 17mm.
Bei 17mm müsste es doch eigentlich möglich sein Slim Lüfter im Deckel zu platzieren oder?
z.b. sowas Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92x92x14mm 300-2200 U/mini 14-20 dB(A)


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Materialstärke ist 1,5mm. Leider müssen auch um das Motherboard Keepout Zonen beachtet werden, in denen Kühler über das Board reichen können und Kabel geführt werden müssen. Außerdem ist der Motherboard schlitten in der Mitte des Gehäuses im Weg. Bedingt durch die geringe Größe werden die Lüfter auch nicht benötigt. Alle Lüfter blasen Luft in das Gehäuse, der dardurch enstehende Druck und der Effeckt das warme Luft nach oben steigt, sorgen in diesem kleinen Case das die Luft nach oben entweicht. Bei großen Towern würde das Prinziep nicht so gut aufgehen, weil hier die Luft bedingt durch die Größe zu lange im Case verweilt und verteilen kann etc. Außerdem würden dann nur die Lüfter von Noctua und Coolid passen, die nicht günstig sind.


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Da würde ich mir eher mehr Gehäusebreite wünschen, um auch Top-Blow-Kühler dieses Formates installieren zu können: Produktvergleich Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (SCBSK-2100), Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle, Cryorig C1 (CR-C1A), Raijintek Pallas (0R100004), Thermalright AXP-200, Thermalright AXP-200R ROG (100700542) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich bin wirklich neugierig wie die Lautstärke des Minipcs sein wird. Kann man das mit einer Xbox 360 vergleichen?


----------



## Lowmotion (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Es gibt doch ein paar verschiedende Revisionen der Xbox 360 in Bezug auf Verbrauch und Lautstärke. Da jeder PC andere Komponenten enthält ist eine Aussage zur Lautstärke nicht machbar. Sicher ist lediglich, dass so ein Zwerg-PC auf dem Schreibtisch steht und daher wird man ihn besser wahrnehmen.


Das Chieftec ist gelistet: Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  79 Euro ist demnach die UVP. Wenn es verfügbar ist, dann sollte der Preis noch ein paar Euro tiefer liegen. Mit 75 Euro sollte man rechnen. Erster Test: Chieftec SFX-500GD-C : Fazit - Artikel Hartware.net
Das SFX-L sollte fast alternativlos sein.

Die Cooltek Kühler verkaufen sich einfach zu schlecht auf dem deutschen Markt. Der Noctua hat vermutlich den besseren Lieferumfang und zahlreiche Tests. Der kleinere Cooktek ist deutlich günstiger zu haben, aber für den PC hier ungeeignet.


Aktuell kann ich den Frontanschluss, also Micro + Headout nicht nutzen. Der Verstärker des Sniper M5 für Kopfhörer geht nur hinten heraus. Zweitens nutze ich zwei USB Frontanschlüsse permanent, da Tablet, Smartphone und Digicam immer wieder aufgeladen werden wollen. Im Bios habe ich Power-On bei Strom aktiviert und der Fußschalter der Stromleiste aktiviert das ganze System. Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit sehr viele USB 3.0 Geräte auf dem Tisch und eine größere Menge an USB Festplatten und ein paar USB 3.0 Sticks funktionieren nicht am Front USB 3.0
Daher hängt auch wieder der Delock USB 3.0 Verlängerer dran.

Ich sehe aktuell nur eine Möglichkeit für größere CPU Kühler: die Länge reduzieren und dadurch die Breite erhöhen. Denn aktuell ergibt sich eine grobe Hardwareliste:

- begrenzte CPU-Auswahl durch mangelnde Kühlung
- jedes ITX Mainboard
- jede Grafikkarte mit 2 Slot Kühlung
- jedes SFX bzw. SFX-L Netzteil
- jedes DDR3 Speichermodul bis 5cm höhe
- jede 2,5" SSD oder 2,5" HDD


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

@Mfdoom: Wie bereits gesagt, kannst du an GPU, Netzteil und CPU Kühler eine Breite Masse an Teilen verbauen. Je nachdem was es wird, fällt die Lautstärke unterschiedlich aus. Bei mir im Prototyp werden alle Lüfter mit Speedfan geregelt. Im idle ist es nicht zu höhren und unter Last ein leichtes bis etwas stärkeres Rauschen, je nach Auslastung der Grafikkarte. Er steht neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch. Meine PS3 ist viel lauter.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

das chieftec hört sich ja echt nicht verkehrt an, sehe da wie mein vorredner bisher auch noch nicht so die alternative.

für mich bleibt nur noch offen wie ich meinen i7 4770k vernüftig gekühlt bekomme.
hab gestern nachgeschaut,... selbst mit nem slim lüfter würde ich mit einem noch hier rumliegenden Samuel17 nicht hinkommen.


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

@Snugglez: Ich würds mit dem Noctua probieren. Bedenke der Lüfter bekommt die Luft direkt durch das Seitenteil und muss nicht wie bei anderen Gehäusen mit der warmen Luft im Gehäuse arbeiten. Wenn du nicht den ganzen Tag Prime95 laufen lässt wirst du wunschlos glücklich mit dem werden. Meine CPU hat 10W weniger an TPD und erreicht bei 70% Fanspeed keine 70°C.


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

So stelle ich mir das auch vor, im Idle leise, unter Vollast darf es ruhig rauschen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

nenenene   da darf nix rauschen 
seit Jahren werden meine PCs zu Hause ohne Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen auf Leistung zu verzichten.
Geklappt hats bisher immer irgendwie. Intel und Nvidia sei dank (die 970 ist ein wahrer Segen für alle ITX Fans)

Zur not helfe ich mir mit nem Kühlermod weiter. Über 75° will ich meinen i7 jedenfalls nicht prügeln.


----------



## Lowmotion (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Wie stellst du dir einen Kühlermod vor?


----------



## MfDoom (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Bei der Gehäusegrösse wird das aber schwer zu erreichen sein. Irgendwo muss man Kompromisse machen.
Ich überlege eine Steambox draus zu machen, da muss es keine Highend-Hardware sein die drin werkelt. Die Konsolenportierungen sind ja im allgemeinen genügsamer


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

z.b. eine mounting plate von 92 auf 120mm oder gar 140mm lüfter
hab ich in der vergangenheit bereits gemacht und da kann man einiges an DB rausholen.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich hatte die gleiche Idee mit einem Mini Pc, auch so mit Mainboard hinter der Grafikkarte damit die Luft bekommt.
Sieht super aus xd


----------



## Lowmotion (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> z.b. eine mounting plate von 92 auf 120mm oder gar 140mm lüfter
> hab ich in der vergangenheit bereits gemacht und da kann man einiges an DB rausholen.



Ein Noctua oder Cooktek ist aber eher auf den mitgelieferten Lüfter ausgelegt. Meine Versuche auf einen kleinen Kühler einen größeren Lüfter zu montieren klappen immer, aber die Kühlleistung sinkt. Bleibt an sich nur die Lösung: Kühler ohne Lüfter mit 5cm und dann von außen ein Lüfter an das Seitenteil mit gewünschter Größe.

btw. 4 Ghz Haswell bei 1.050v Vcore sind 60 Watt. Ich vermute aber bei Noctua beziehen sich TDP Angaben nicht auf die realen Werte, sondern auf die Intel TDP Werte.  Eine Coolermaster Seidon 120v hat eine Höhe von  36.4mm + 27mm Radiator + 25mm Lüfter. Den Lüfter kann man durch ein 12mm Modell ersetzen. Dennoch haben wir dann noch 75.4mm - deutlich zu viel Höhe.

Ein Thermalright ROG + Asus ROG Impact VII wäre doch eine nette, aber unwahrscheinliche Kombo.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ja ich nutze das Asus Impact aktuell (derzeit mit Wakü, davor mit Samuel 17)
Beim Impact ist man extremst eingeschränkt was die CPU Kühler Auswahl angeht. Hab auch lange suchen müssen bis ich rausfand das der Samuel passt (mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war!)

Der Thermalright ROG wird denke ich mal definitiv nicht ins DAN A4-SFX passen, da 73,x mm höhe + Lüfter.
Jedenfalls würde ich bei so einen formschönen Case niemals aussen einen Kühler montieren. Das würde das gesamte Kunstwerk zerstören 
für eine Kompaktwakü haben wir im Case keinen Raum.

meine Überlegung geht momentan eher in Richtung externe Wasserkühlung (hab ich momentan eh im Einsatz).
Dazu müsste ich eigentlich nur in die Rückwand 2 kleine Löcher für die Schläuche Bohren, sowie ein Eingang für den Powerswitch einbauen.
Halte dies momentan für die beste Lösung wenn man es richtig leise haben möchte.

Ich werde aber die Tage mal von der Arbeit ein paar Kühler mitnehmen und schauen was sich bei der 50mm Vorgabe am besten bewährt.


----------



## kaisims (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich vertraue hier aber definitiv eher den "vorgaben" von Dan bezüglich der Kühlung. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum er meint, dass der schmale CPU Kühler reicht ohne zusätzlichem Lüfter.

Andere Sache: ich finde die beiden Audio-Buchsen sowie den Reset Knopf vorne ziemlich Sinnfrei, bzw unnütz. Auf den Reset Knopf drückt man wie oft? 1 mal im Monat, wenns hoch kommt? Dafür kann ich auch mal nach hinten greifen oder den Power Knopf 4 sec. drücken. 
Da das Case so kurz ist, finde ich die Audio-Buchsen vorne auch nicht nötig, da man auch ein Headset problemlos hinten einstecken kann. Für eine 2. Anlage zum Beispiel kann man dann auch ein Splitter benutzen, finde ich deutlich besser.
Somit sieht die Front wesentlich "sauberer" aus meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Einfach bei Geizhals.at in den Kühlerbereich gehen, Topblow auswählen und die Maximalhöhe auf 50mm setzen. Dann werden alle passenden angezeigt. Es fehlen nur die, bei denen die Höhe inkl. 25mm Lüfter angegeben wurde und die beim wechseln von diesem auf <=50mm fallen, wie der Cooltek LP53. Dieser Kühlt laut Reviews ca. 7°c besser als der Noctua.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

@Kaisims
nicht falsch verstehen bitte.
Der von bigdaniel angsprochene Kühler wird sicherlich reichen! das habe ich nie bestritten. ich möchte halt nur schauen ob man grade bei größeren CPUs das ganze noch etwas optimiert bekommt.
ich hab den Cooltek Lüfter auch noch nie in der Hand gehabt muss ich gestehen und ich hab echt schon massig Kühler grade im ITX Bereich vor mir liegen gehabt.


----------



## DOcean (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



kaisims schrieb:


> Andere Sache: ich finde die beiden Audio-Buchsen sowie den Reset Knopf vorne ziemlich Sinnfrei, bzw unnütz. Auf den Reset Knopf drückt man wie oft? 1 mal im Monat, wenns hoch kommt? Dafür kann ich auch mal nach hinten greifen oder den Power Knopf 4 sec. drücken.



Genau so ist das doch gelöst....  nur ein Knopf und fertig


----------



## kaisims (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



DOcean schrieb:


> Genau so ist das doch gelöst....  nur ein Knopf und fertig


 
Ach hups, da hab ich wohl was ganz falsch mitbekommen, sorry!


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Ein Noctua oder Cooktek ist aber eher auf den mitgelieferten Lüfter ausgelegt. Meine Versuche auf einen kleinen Kühler einen größeren Lüfter zu montieren klappen immer, aber die Kühlleistung sinkt. Bleibt an sich nur die Lösung: Kühler ohne Lüfter mit 5cm und dann von außen ein Lüfter an das Seitenteil mit gewünschter Größe.
> 
> btw. 4 Ghz Haswell bei 1.050v Vcore sind 60 Watt. Ich vermute aber bei Noctua beziehen sich TDP Angaben nicht auf die realen Werte, sondern auf die Intel TDP Werte.  Eine Coolermaster Seidon 120v hat eine Höhe von  36.4mm + 27mm Radiator + 25mm Lüfter. Den Lüfter kann man durch ein 12mm Modell ersetzen. Dennoch haben wir dann noch 75.4mm - deutlich zu viel Höhe.
> 
> Ein Thermalright ROG + Asus ROG Impact VII wäre doch eine nette, aber unwahrscheinliche Kombo.


 
Ich will nicht angeben aber mein 4690k läuft auf 4Ghz mit 0.950 Volt  ich weiß nicht ob das überhaupt gut ist hehe


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Kann ich dir auch keine Infos zu geben, ich hab mich vor ein paar Jahren aus der OC Szene zurückgezogen. Allerdings weiß ich, dass ein Prozessor mit niedrigere Vcore gegenüber eines anderen nicht zwingend in besseren Temperatuen endet. So waren z.B. bei Sandybridge oftmals die Prozessoren die bei einem Takt eine niedrigere Vcore als eine andere benötigten oftmal wärmer. 

CPU A: 4,5 Ghz bei 1,184V = 60°C
CPU B: 4,5 Ghz bei 1,23V = 53 °C

gleicher Kühler, Motherboard etc.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (18. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

4Ghz @ 0.950V = 75°C  Mit Noctua NH-D15@250rpm


----------



## Lowmotion (19. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich gehe nicht von der Temperatur aus, sondern vom Watt Verbrauch. Der Noctua kann eben nur 65 Watt relativ leise kühlen. Mein 4670k im Bastelsystem kommt auf 75 Watt bei 1.1v, ohne OC und mit frischem Bios Reset. Die CPU wird bestimmt niemals die 84 Watt TDP erreichen. Bleiben im Preisvergleich eigentlich nur T und S Varianten für den ungeübten Neukäufer. Das läuft auf 3,2 GHz hinaus.

Im anderen Fall wird Dan sich sicherlich für 5-10 Euro ein Prepaid Handy Karte zulegen und wäre dann per Hotline Tag und Nacht erreichbar bei eventuellen Fragen wie "Hallo wie gehts?" und "wie installiere ich Windows?" oder eben "mein 4790k stürzt bei 5 Ghz ab"


----------



## bigdaniel (19. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Es wird für das Gehäuse eine Liste geben mit kompatiblen Teilen. Um alles andere muss sich der Kunde selbst kümmern. Die Liste wird aber keine CPUs enthalten nur Kühler, Netzteile und evt. Grafikkarten.

Selbst wenn man auf der sicheren Seite sein will und statt nem 4790K nen 4790S verbaut, wird man in den meisten Games keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Denn wenn nicht alle Kerne maximal ausgelastet sind, taktet dieser auch mit bis zu 4Ghz bei einer TPD von 65W.


----------



## Icedaft (19. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Wobei Du statt dem 4790S dann genauso gut den Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31246V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen kannst und ihn runtertakten, das sollte sich nicht viel nehmen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (19. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wobei Du statt dem 4790S dann genauso gut den Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31246V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen kannst und ihn runtertakten, das sollte sich nicht viel nehmen.


 Dürfte aufgrund der fehlenden iGPU generell weniger verbrauchen. selbst wenn die des i7-4790/K/S/T/whatever, nicht genutz wird da Graka, zieht sie trotzdem etwas Strom.
Vllt bekommt dann die Differenz schon per Undervolten hin.

Die fertige Machine wird krank


----------



## Lowmotion (21. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Die iGPU braucht ca. 4 Watt bei maximaler Leistung, also im 2D Modus wird es deutlich drunter liegen. Nimmt man das TDP Limit von 84 Watt und lastet iGPU und CPU zu 100% aus, dann sollte man die 84 Watt in jedem Fall sogar überschreiten. Aber das kommt praktisch eben nicht vor.

Ich habe mir mal flink die Anforderungen für alle neuen Spiele angeschaut: Quadcore mit 95-105 Watt TDP. Ein aktueller Quadcore mit Haswell Kern liegt eben immer noch über den 65 Watt unter Last. 

Vielleicht packe ich den Noctua morgen mal auf ein Brettchen und brate ihn mal durch.


----------



## Preisi (21. November 2014)

Interessant wäre evtl ein Versuch mit einer AMD APU wie dem A10 7850k xD


----------



## Lowmotion (21. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Das war auch mein Gedanke, aber der Noctua i paßt nicht auf FM2+.


Noctua NH-L9i Mini-ITX CPU Heat Sink Review - Noctua NH-L9i Mini-ITX Air Cooler Review

Laut dem allerneusten Test gibt es eventuell (Vorsicht Gerücht) ein Problem mit der aktuellen Charge von Noctua.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

vielleicht können wir ja mal gemeinsam, eventuell in einem anderen Topic, eine Diskusionsrunde starten die speziell das Thema "minimale Kühlung bei high end CPUs" abarbeitet.
ich glaub wenn wir das hier weiter machen zerstören wir noch den eigentlichen Inhalt dieses Threads.

Ich hab jedenfalls 3 Topblow Kühler jetzt zu hause liegen welche ich vielleicht dieses WE, eventuell aber auch erst nächstes WE (grad viel Arbeitsstress) testen kann.
Vorliegend sind
- Samuel 17 (eigenbestand), 120mm und 140mm mit modifizierter mounting plate. leider 1,5cm zu hoch (46mm Höhe+Lüfter)
- Sycthe Kodati, 80mm Lüfter (34mm Höhe + Lüfter) --> müsste passen
- Zalman CNPS80 (45,4 inkl. Lüfter) --> müsste passen
- Intel Boxed (höhö) -->müsste passen

an weitere Lüfter bin ich auf der Arbeit leider nicht ran gekommen.


Edit:


> Das war auch mein Gedanke, aber der Noctua i paßt nicht auf FM2+.
> 
> 
> Noctua NH-L9i Mini-ITX CPU Heat Sink Review - Noctua NH-L9i Mini-ITX Air Cooler Review
> ...



der NH-L9i ist für die Intel boards
der NH-L9a für AMD

sind beides identische Kühler, nur halt mit anderen Sockeln


----------



## Lowmotion (21. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Vielleicht ... Vielleicht ...


Ich beziehe mich nur auf das Gehäuse hier und will nur wissen ob ich mit dem Noctua leben kann. Den Noctua A bekommt man aktuell nicht im Angebot und für das FM2+ System habe ich schon 3 Kühler, die natürlich zu hoch für das A4 wären.

low profile Kühlertests gibt es im Netz genug.


----------



## BertB (21. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Dürfte aufgrund der fehlenden iGPU generell weniger verbrauchen.



e3 1246v3 hat ne iGPU


----------



## bigdaniel (21. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal flink die Anforderungen für alle neuen Spiele angeschaut: Quadcore mit 95-105 Watt TDP.



Quelle? Ich bezweifel das sehr stark. Vor allem das ALLE stört mich hier und die Anforderungen an die TPD 

Es ist egal ob man nen Quadcore der aktuellsten Generation mit 3,2Ghz oder mit 4Ghz hat, in 90% der Fällen limitiert die Grafikkarte.
Hier der beweis: Intel Core i7-5820K und i7-5960X im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase (scrollt runter bis zu Spiele in 1920x1080) Die Singlethreadleistung von Intelprozessoren ist bereits so hoch, dass eine neue Generation in Games kaum einen FPS Schub bringt. 

Der Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 mit 3,3 GHz ist gerade mal 2,6% langsamer als der 4790K (4Ghz). In "hohen" Auflösungen limitiert halt die GPU.
Demnach reicht ein Intel Core i7-4790S (3,2Ghz) locker. Selbst der Unterschied zwischen nen 4790k (4Ghz) und nen 2600k ist gerade mal 11%.

Selbst bei Assassins Creed Unity ist der Unterschied zwischen einem 4770K @ 4,4 und @3,5Ghz 0,3FPS. Mehr brauch ich zu dem Thema wohl nicht sagen.
http://www.computerbase.de/2014-11/assassins-creed-unity-benchmarks-grafikkarten-vergleich/

Edit: Zitat von CB zum Benchmark von Dragon Age Inquisition:
"Eine Deaktivierung von zwei der vier CPU-Kerne führte auf dem Testsystem zu keinerlei Veränderung in den dargestellten Bildern pro Sekunde."
http://www.computerbase.de/2014-11/benchmarks-und-grafikvergleich-zu-dragon-age-inquisition/


----------



## Lowmotion (21. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Nochmal: nimm aktuelle Spiele. CB´s Test ist nicht aktuell. Assassin´s Creed Unity, Battlefield 4, Civilisation: Beyond Earth, Far Cry 4, Dragon Age: Inquisition, Call of Duty: AW, Alien Isolation, The Evil Within, Mordors Schatten, Fifa 15, ... fast alle neuen Spiele haben zwingenden Quadcore Support. Und Quadcore von Sockel 775, 1156, 1155 und 1150 liegen zwischen 84 und 105 Watt TDP. Einen i3 könnte man vllt hier und da auch im Notfall als Quadcore dazuzählen (Quelle: Google "Systemanforderungen + Spiele")

Davon ausgehend wird jeder Nutzer des A4 zwingend einen Quadcore nutzen wollen. Denn es ist und bleibt der kleinste Spiele-PC. Momentan wird die CPU Leistung nur per FPS gemessen. In den Tests sieht man nur die FPS. Und die sind bei maximaler Qualität (Antialiasing) so tief im Keller, dass man im Prinzip die Leistung einer Intel CPU nicht ausnutzen kann. Dann reicht auch ein AMD x4 mit Kaveri, Trinity oder Richland. Zweitens sind Benchmarks im Mulitplayer kaum messbar. Hier spielt die CPU eine größere Rolle. BF4, dass ich gerade zum Testen nehme, reagiert stark auf die CPU und kaum auf die Grafikkarte. Wie jeder moderne Spieler haben meine Monitore 120hz bzw. 144hz (testweise auch mit Lightboosthack). Ich versuche die fps auf 120fps zu bekommen und deaktiviere dann auch AA. In diesem Moment zählt wieder die CPU Leistung. Früher hat man mal eine Minute auf eine neue Map gewartet. Heute ist man in Sekunden fertig-geladen im Spiel. Denn die SSD ist wiederum direkt von der Leistung der CPU abhängig. Gehe ich als von 4,5 Ghz auf 3,0 Ghz, dann verliere ich spürbar Leistung sowohl bei den FPS (gerade min-FPS), als auch bei den Ladezeiten. Hyperthreading wirkt hier und da, aber Mhz wirken sich auf den Gesamtrechner aus. Eine Haswell CPU ist leider komplett auf einen Notebookbetrieb ausgelegt. Selbst mit deaktivierten Stromsparmechanismen taktet sie sehr stark herunter. Doch wird Leistung verlangt, so taktet die CPU sehr stark hoch und ist selbst mit den WLP Verbesserungen für einen Boxed Kühler kaum kühlbar. Wenn man also die CPU nicht voll auslastet, dann läuft sie sicherlich stabil. 

Ich weiss an der Stelle nicht, ob ich das in der Form mag. Mir fehlen die neusten, aktuellsten Spiele für einen genauen Test. Quadcore-Support bedeutet nicht doppelte Leistung, sondern bedeutet ein variables Leistungsplus zwischen 5% und xx%.

Um es kurz zu machen: ich steck den Noctua auf mein Board und teste es einfach aus.


----------



## bigdaniel (21. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder, bei denen ihr das Kühlprinzip sehen könnt. Besonders gut ist daran zu erkennen, dass der CPU Kühler die kühle Luft direkt von außen zieht und nicht wie in anderen Gehäuses mit der voraufgewärmten Luft arbeiten muss. In größeren Gehäusen ist die Gefahr auch höher, dass der Kühler bereits von sich abgegebene Luft erneut ansaugt. Wenn Noctua die Kühlleistung der Kühler in einem normalen Gehäuse testet fällt diese natürlich geringer aus, als würde man den Kühler im A4-SFX verwenden. So könnte der Kühler auch mehr als nur 65W schaffen 

Doch seht selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lowmotion: Wenn du meine Links besucht hättest wüsstest du, dass einige der von dir genannten Titel sogar von mir verlinkt wurden. Natürlich wird die Mehrzahl der User einen Quadcore in meinem Gehäuse verwenden. Diese gibt es ja auch mit einer TPD von 65W und kleiner und es gibt ja noch andere Kühler auf dem Markt. Der Default Kühler passt auch und dieser schafft z.B. auch den 4790k zu kühlen. Ich habe früher auch viel CPU-OC betrieben, daher weiß ich, dass es in den meisten Fällen keine nennenswerte Auswirkung auf die FPS hat und meine Links bestätigen dies. GPU OC bringt wesentlich mehr. Aber lass uns diese Diskussion via PM vorführen .


----------



## L-Patrick (21. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Immer noch ein sehr schönes Ding. Auch, wenn ich mir eine etwas größere Variante wünschen würde, die dann auf den (Ultra)silent Betrieb ausgelegt ist. Also Trippleslot GraKa, Samuel 17 als CPU Kühler o.Ä.
Der Innenaufbau hat definitiv das Potential dazu

Sag mal...was hast du an Risercards in der Länge schon getestet und für (halbwegs) brauchbar befunden, neben der 3M?


PS: Hast übrigens 2 (potentielle) Käufer mehr, hab dein Projekt in meinem Bekanntenkreis mal etwas "public" gemacht 



Mein i5 4440 wird mit knapp 900RPM bei Betafield 4 unter die 65°C Marke gedrückt mit dem Samuel, die Sapphire 7950 OC hat auf den Originalkühler einfach 2 120er mittels Lufttunnel drauf bekommen. Ist jetzt 3 Slot groß, aber selbst unter Volllast so gut wie unhörbar (800RPM je Lüfter) bei unter 70°C. Wäre sicherlich ganz interessant für einige hier


----------



## Vhailor (23. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Immer noch ein sehr schönes Ding. Auch, wenn ich mir eine etwas größere Variante wünschen würde, die dann auf den (Ultra)silent Betrieb ausgelegt ist. Also Trippleslot GraKa, Samuel 17 als CPU Kühler o.Ä.
> Der Innenaufbau hat definitiv das Potential dazu


 
Die ganzen 2,5 Slot Karten würden auch rausfallen. Hab mir zB bei den 980ern die Palit Super Jetstream ausgesucht (hypothetisch), die würde aber leider nicht passen. 
Bei dem geringen Abstand für den CPU-Kühler könnte man ja auch auf die Idee einer Aio kommen, aber Radiator+Lüfter passen dann absolut nirgendswo hin.

Naja, entweder kleinstes Gehäuse oder ewig viel Platz für alle möglichen Komponenten. Allerdings würde ich schon gerne die CPU ordentlich übertakten können 

Was mir mal eingefallen ist: Seitenwände mit Durchblick wird es nicht geben oder ?


----------



## bigdaniel (23. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ist aktuell nicht geplant, vlt ne Specialedition.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (23. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ist das immer noch nur ein Projekt oder wird schon irgendwas zusammengebaut ? 
Ich hab noch eine frage an dich, du machst doch deine Projekte. Weißt du vielleicht welche Firma ein Gehäuse bauen könnte ? Also mit den ganzen Kanten, Wölbungen usw.


----------



## Viner-Cent (23. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Silverstone macht sowas, Dan lässt es da auch herstellen wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## -sori- (23. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Lian Li fertigte das Ncase, Silverstone soweit ich weiss erst ab einer bestimmten Menge.


----------



## The_Schroeder (23. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Bei Silverstone weiß ich das die ab 200 Stück zumindest Dinge an ihren Gehäusen abändern, wenn umlabeln willst zB.
Denke ab der Grenze fertigen die auch.


----------



## bigdaniel (23. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

@bossmode: jeder größe Metallverarbeitungsbetrieb in deiner Umgebung.
@vinercent: Nope LianLi.


----------



## Viner-Cent (24. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Uups,  genau falsch xD

WOOOOW,  das neue Forum Design :O


----------



## Lowmotion (25. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Das Chieftec SFX-L 500 Watt Modular ist nun für 80 Euro + 7 Euro Versand bei Alternate zu haben.

http://geizhals.de/chieftec-smart-sfx-500gd-c-500w-atx-2-3-a1198072.html?t=v&vl=de&va=b
Review: http://www.hartware.de/review_1783.html

Preislich könnte es noch 5 Euro günstiger werden, aber P/L stimmt im Vergleich zum Silverstone 450 Watt in Bronze und Gold bzw. auch zu modularen ATX Varianten mit Gold Status. Es ist eben nur ein SFX-L. Letztlich fehlt mir noch ein zweiter Test.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Sehe ich das richtig, das das Teil nur einen 6+2 PCI-E-Stecker hat? Grafikkarten, die 2x 6 oder 6 + 8-PIN-PCI-E benötigen, wären damit schon mal außen vor.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hat 2x 6/8, allerdings an einem Strang.


----------



## bigdaniel (25. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ist in der Watt Klasse egal ob nun 1 oder 2 Phasen für die 12V Schiene.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

ich liebäugel ja schon ein wenig mit dem NT
ist jedenfalls bis jetzt das beste SFX NT was ich finden kann. 500W reichen auch locker aus für alle möglichen Setups die man im A4 fahren möchte.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (25. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ist in der Watt Klasse egal ob nun 1 oder 2 Phasen für die 12V Schiene.



Darum gings mir nicht, ich meinte an einem Kabel.^^

Bei gh stehts auch falsch, im Review stimmts.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Bei den Händlern steht es auch nur mit 1x 6+2Pin in den Beschreibungen.


----------



## Lowmotion (25. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Im Geizhals finde ich das Netzteil nicht in der normalen Suche, sondern nur per Direktsuche. Aber who cares... P/L scheint hier zu stimmen. 

Alternate über Meinpaket mit 10% Gutschein und 3% Qipu Cashback auf Netto => 76,26 Euro

Vermutlich hat das Netzteil ein paar Schwächen, die erst in ein paar Monaten vollkommen bekannt sind. Aktuell ist es ... alternativlos.


Ich spiele mit dem Netzteil seit gestern herum und es ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## Lowmotion (27. November 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Das Geheimnis des Noctua ist die NH-9Li ist der Lüfter. Wenn man nun einen günstigen Thermalright Macho oder AXP100 nimmt, dann ist die Qualität des Lüfters relativ schlecht. Aber auch die flachen Scythe Lüfter sind im Vergleich zum Noctua um mindestens 2 Klassen schlechter (Mein erster Scythe vom Shuriken lößt sich schon auf).

Die Folge ist die, dass die CPU (aktuell noch der 4670k) bei Standardtakt (3,6 Ghz bei 1.1v) auf über 70°  mit Prime95 27.9 geht. Dabei wird der Lüfter lauter, aber das Geräusch ist harmlos im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern. Mit meiner entgültigen Meinung stehe ich noch auf der Kippe. Der 4670k, geköpft, poliert, stark gekühlt kommt auf <80 Watt in BF4 bei 4,5 Ghz und aktuellen 1.25v. Ich bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Spiel, dass alle 4 Kerne stark belastet. Denn ich suche noch die Grenze für aktuelle Spiele bzw. die Grenze mit der Kühlung.

Die Gehäusekühlung, um das noch klarzustellen, ist beim A4 durch die Maße perfekt. Frische Luft an die CPU lößt eventuell die Limitierung für die CPU.


PS: Das Chieftec macht aktuell ein paar unschöne Lagergeräusche.


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack wie die finalen Render Bilder für die Crowdfoundingkampagne aussehen werden:



http://abload.de/img/rendertestuaudm.jpg

(Klicke aufs Bild für 4K)
Natürlich werden bei den finalen Bildern alle Bauteile integriert sein.


----------



## -sori- (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Sieht echt gut aus! Wird sich der Preis am Ncase orientieren oder niedriger sein?


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Dazu kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen. Wird aber bedingt durch die Risercard in der Region liegen.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Sieht sehr cool aus 
Wenn du dein Projekt fertig hast wie willst du das alles bauen?


----------



## bigdaniel (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr und möchte mich an dieser Stelle für das viele positive Feedback für das A4 Case bedanken.  Im laufe des Jahres werden die Ersten ihr eigenes A4 in den Händen halten, also bleibt gespannt.


----------



## Vhailor (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Wie ein Flitzebogen . Danke danke, dir auch. Und vielen Dank für die Mühe, die du dir mit dem Case gemacht hast 
Endlich jemand, der den ITX-Gedanken korrekt erfasst hat und sogar noch die Fähigkeiten besitzt, diesen umzusetzen. Ist dir eigentlich klar, dass du im Begriff bist, derzeitiges (gaming-taugliches) ITX quasi um die Hälfte zu schrumpfen ?!

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich derzeit aber noch ein Problem mit der CPU-Kühlung. So wirklich sehe ich das noch nicht.


----------



## Viner-Cent (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich hätte eine Frage, glaubst du es wird nur dieses eine mal mit der Kampagne zu kaufen sein oder willst du das immer mal wieder anbieten? Ich finde es wirklich extrem geil und hätte es gerne weis aber nicht, ob ich es brauchen kann, aber es könnte gut sein, dass ich es in zwei Jahren dringend brauchen werde (soweit meine Pläne bisher stehen). Das ist aber nicht sicher und der Preis ist halt schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## Vhailor (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Du meinst wohl wie beim Ncase Vincent ? Hab ich mich aber btw auch schon gefragt...
Sieht bei mir auch ähnlich aus. Wenn würde ich es erstmal kaufen (müssen?!) und auf Halde legen. Warte aktuell auf W10 und die nächsten K-CPUs. Die kämen aber erst etliche Monate später . 2 Jahre ist aber echt krass


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hehe es wäre richtig geil so eine case mit einer Titan Z auszurüsten alles mit WaKü  ich denke ich werde es machen xd

Wie viel soll dieses case kosten?


----------



## Vhailor (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

ca 180 Euro nach meinem Kenntnisstand


----------



## siRtobey1 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich finde das Case wirklich sehr geil, aber 180€ ist halt ein stolzer Preis. Das soll kein Vorwurf sein, so etwas in Kleinserie zu produzieren kostet halt, und die Risercard macht wohl auch einen Anteil aus. Dennoch schreckt mich das ab (was sehr subjektiv ist), da ich bereits das NCase M1 habe, was für mich als Student bereits eine Anschaffung war. 

Es ist klar, dass man nicht einfach so ins Business mal eben einsteigen kann und die noch nicht verkauften Geräte mal eben im Keller bunkern kann, aber ich würde mich dennoch freuen, wenn man das Gehäuse auch später haben könnte..


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



siRtobey1 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Case wirklich sehr geil, aber 180€ ist halt ein stolzer Preis. Das soll kein Vorwurf sein, so etwas in Kleinserie zu produzieren kostet halt, und die Risercard macht wohl auch einen Anteil aus. Dennoch schreckt mich das ab (was sehr subjektiv ist), da ich bereits das NCase M1 habe, was für mich als Student bereits eine Anschaffung war.
> 
> Es ist klar, dass man nicht einfach so ins Business mal eben einsteigen kann und die noch nicht verkauften Geräte mal eben im Keller bunkern kann, aber ich würde mich dennoch freuen, wenn man das Gehäuse auch später haben könnte..



Dann hör auf zu lernen und gehe arbeiten. Gute Schule bedeutet nicht sofort gute Arbeit. Ich hab nicht mal Hauptschule gemacht, zu viel geschwänzt XD mache so oder so 1350€ Monatlich, daher Schule = unnötig. Lernen und denken sind zwei andere Sachen.

Ich kaufe mir dieses kleine pipi Ding und baller eine Titan Z rein weil ich blöd bin und sonnst nur bei meinen Eltern wohne und nur 150€ Monatlich für flat, inet und Fitness zahle xd

Daher bäm Titan Z!


----------



## siRtobey1 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu lernen und gehe arbeiten. Gute Schule bedeutet nicht sofort gute Arbeit. Ich hab nicht mal Hauptschule gemacht, zu viel geschwänzt XD mache so oder so 1350€ Monatlich, daher Schule = unnötig. Lernen und denken sind zwei andere Sachen.
> 
> Ich kaufe mir dieses kleine pipi Ding und baller eine Titan Z rein weil ich blöd bin und sonnst nur bei meinen Eltern wohne und nur 150€ Monatlich für flat, inet und Fitness zahle xd
> 
> Daher bäm Titan Z!



Ahja, ok.


----------



## BertB (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

ist aber triple slot,
wird nicht reinpassen


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



BertB schrieb:


> ist aber triple slot,
> wird nicht reinpassen



Der obere Slot von der Grafikkarte ist leer, keine Anschlüsse usw daher kann man entweder abschneiden oder machen lassen, Wasserkühler drauf und es wird eine 2 Slot Grafikkarte, das Ding braucht viel mehr Kühlung als solche zwei Mini Kühler was da eingebaut sind.


----------



## Vhailor (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich bin mal gespannt wie deine 6,6L-Version mit Wakü aussieht


----------



## Viner-Cent (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl wie beim Ncase Vincent ? Hab ich mich aber btw auch schon gefragt...
> Sieht bei mir auch ähnlich aus. Wenn würde ich es erstmal kaufen (müssen?!) und auf Halde legen. Warte aktuell auf W10 und die nächsten K-CPUs. Die kämen aber erst etliche Monate später . 2 Jahre ist aber echt krass



Jop, genauso meine ich das. Wenn euch meine "Planung" interessiert: in 1,5 Jahren mach ich mein Abi und dann habe ich die Chance in den USA für ein Semester ohne Studiengebühren an die ICAR zu gehen, das ist drüben eine der besten Maschinenbau (v.a. für Autos) Unis. Und da könnte man vielleicht nen PC in der Größe super mitnehmen, da werde ich wegen CAD Zeug auch gut Leistung brauchen die ich halt daheim habe (GTX 970...), und nicht für das halbe Jahr da drüben ne Workstation mieten.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich hab eine geile Idee, TE hättest du vielleicht interesse an meiner Idee nachdem du dein Projekt beendet hast? Meine Idee wäre sehr interessant für Leute die viel reisen.


----------



## bigdaniel (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Für diese Leute wurde doch das Notebook erfunden.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Für diese Leute wurde doch das Notebook erfunden.



Du kannst kein 980m mit einer GTX980 vergleichen 

Würdest du mir vielleicht helfen? Xd wo hast du deine Case gebaut?


----------



## bigdaniel (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Muss dich leider vertrösten, aktuell konzentrier ich mich nur auf das A4-SFX. Den alten A4-default Prototyp habe ich bei Fabtools lasern lassen, nach meinen CAD-Zeichnungen und ein lokales Metallverarbeitungsunternehmen hat es gekantet. Der neue A4-SFX Prototyp wird bei LianLi gefertigt.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Muss dich leider vertrösten, aktuell konzentrier ich mich nur auf das A4-SFX. Den alten A4-default Prototyp habe ich bei Fabtools lasern lassen, nach meinen CAD-Zeichnungen und ein lokales Metallverarbeitungsunternehmen hat es gekantet. Der neue A4-SFX Prototyp wird bei LianLi gefertigt.



Dafuq?  Wie hast du das mit LianLi gemacht?  
Egal, dann sind wir Gegner ab heute! 
Ich kaufe mir einen Koffer und dann geht's los!


----------



## The_Schroeder (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Dafuq?  Wie hast du das mit LianLi gemacht?
> Egal, dann sind wir Gegner ab heute!
> Ich kaufe mir einen Koffer und dann geht's los!



Weil Lian Li ab entsprechenden Stückzahlen fertigt 

Aber bitte ordentlich machen, gibt viele Koffermods die nicht sooo prall sind ^^


----------



## TheR3venger (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Die koffermods die ich bis jetzt mit bildschirm und akku gesehen hab warn nicht schön


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Dann hör auf zu lernen und gehe arbeiten. Gute Schule bedeutet nicht sofort gute Arbeit. Ich hab nicht mal Hauptschule gemacht, zu viel geschwänzt XD mache so oder so 1350€ Monatlich, daher Schule = unnötig. Lernen und denken sind zwei andere Sachen.
> 
> Ich kaufe mir dieses kleine pipi Ding und baller eine Titan Z rein weil ich blöd bin und sonnst nur bei meinen Eltern wohne und nur 150€ Monatlich für flat, inet und Fitness zahle xd
> 
> Daher bäm Titan Z!




Nur mal so 1350€ sind heutzutage fast nichts mehr.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



TheR3venger schrieb:


> Die koffermods die ich bis jetzt mit bildschirm und akku gesehen hab warn nicht schön



Mein Koffer wird geiler als alles andere, ein Wow wird dabei sein 100%.


----------



## TheR3venger (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Na dann hopp


----------



## siRtobey1 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Mein Koffer wird geiler als alles andere, ein Wow wird dabei sein 100%.



Hast du überhaupt Zeit dafür neben all dem arbeiten?


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

100%,... 

Ich bau lieber was unter 2,5 Liter Fassungsvermögen


----------



## siRtobey1 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> 100%,...
> 
> Ich bau lieber was unter 2,5 Liter Fassungsvermögen


Ich wäre eigentlich auch mal an einem grösseren Customgehäuse interessiert .


----------



## TheR3venger (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> 100%,...
> 
> Ich bau lieber was unter 2,5 Liter Fassungsvermögen



Bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



siRtobey1 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt Zeit dafür neben all dem arbeiten?



Naja arbeiten von 7:30 bis 17:00 dann noch Fitness ca 1-3h dann wenn meine Freundin nicht da ist hab dann so 1h frei  Dieser Projekt sollte hmm mein Hobby sein und eine Investition  manchmal macht Sie was anderes und dann kann ich es auch machen. Naja der Tag sollte 48h haben und nicht 24h 

Ich wollte denn TE fragen ob er mir auch bisschen aushelfen könnte. 
Da ich eher altmodisch bin und nicht so mit 3D umgehen kann :|

So ca. 2-6 Monate würde es dauern.
Sorry TE das ich hier schreibe, ich hoffe du vergibst mir  

Mögt ihr normale Alu Koffer oder eher was "Badass" und kantig? Sollte es auch gegen "werfen" immun sein?


----------



## Viner-Cent (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ähem, , mach bitte deinen eigenen Thread dazu auf...

Zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage die das hier teilweise ausgelöst hat, Dan, wirst du das A4 nur einmal anbieten oder von Zeit zu Zeit wieder mal wenn die Organisation und so gesetzt sind?


----------



## bigdaniel (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Vorerst ist eine Serie geplant und je nachdem wie die ankommt, kann ich mir weitere vorstellen.


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Okay, dann werde ich wohl bei der ersten Zuschlagen und mal schauen mir dann ein gescheites Mini-ITX Board zu besorgen.


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Es folgt ein weiteres Bild, um die Zeit bis zur Crowdfoundingkampagne zu überbrücken.




[URL="http://abload.de/img/side_previewcjsal.jpg"]
[/URL]
(Klicke für die 4K Version)


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Sieht richtig gut aus. 
Vorallem ist da auch Platz um die unnötigen Kabel zu bündeln.

Und deshalb der Rat an ALLE - Macht eure Kabel ordentlich, sonst komm ich rum, ruppe es auseinander und mach das neu, ich bekomm Aggressionen wenn ich das bei manchen sehe und die Bilder ins Netz stellen wofür ich mich schämen würde 
Gut ich mach es beruflich, vllt noch was anderes


----------



## kaisims (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus.
> Vorallem ist da auch Platz um die unnötigen Kabel zu bündeln.
> 
> Und deshalb der Rat an ALLE - Macht eure Kabel ordentlich, sonst komm ich rum, ruppe es auseinander und mach das neu, ich bekomm Aggressionen wenn ich das bei manchen sehe und die Bilder ins Netz stellen wofür ich mich schämen würde
> Gut ich mach es beruflich, vllt noch was anderes



Willst du das dann nicht für mich übernehmen? Ich kann das nur Semi-Professionell, und wenn jemand freiwillig die Arbeit übernimmt 
Wie lange sind denn die Kabel des Netzteils? Man braucht ja anscheinend nur ganz kurze Strecken und jetzt selber Kabel kürzen wird bei meinem Geschick wohl nichts


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



kaisims schrieb:


> Willst du das dann nicht für mich übernehmen? Ich kann das nur Semi-Professionell, und wenn jemand freiwillig die Arbeit übernimmt
> Wie lange sind denn die Kabel des Netzteils? Man braucht ja anscheinend nur ganz kurze Strecken und jetzt selber Kabel kürzen wird bei meinem Geschick wohl nichts


Danke für das Angebot, aber ich muss ablehnen, muss meinen noch ordentlich machen 
Die Verkabelung ist noch aus der Zeit, wo ich das nicht so konnte 

Wie lang die da sind keine Ahnung, schau dafür am besten bei Silverstone nach dem 450 bzw 600W SFX Netzteilen.
Die gibt es auch Vollmodular - sind zum einen weniger Kabel und zum anderen lässt sich das leichter kürzen bei Bedarf ^^


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Jo, das wird auf jeden Fall witzig mit den Kabeln 
Dan, du hattest mal angedeutet, dass man bei kürzeren GraKas hinten noch Platz für eine zweite 2,5 Zoll HDD/SSD hätte, kannst du genau sagen wie kurz die GraKa sein müsste?


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hab ich das so gesagt? Also mann kann in dem HDD Rahmen eine Festplatte verbauen und wenn man statt nem SFX-L ein normales SFX Netzteil verbaut, auf dem Rahmen noch eine. Dafür sind die 4 Löche oben im HDD-Rahmen. Es passt wie gesagt, nur mit einem normalen SFX, denn ansonsten kann man die modularen Stecker nicht mehr einstecken im Netzteil.


----------



## Vhailor (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Finde ich btw nach wie vor klasse. Grade die Umsetzung mit SFXL! So stell ich mir ITX vor.
Einziger Wunsch von meiner Seite bleibt lediglich noch eine Option auf ein Fenster 

Kann mich grade nicht dran erinnern, das hier mal gelesen zu haben, aber hast du vor für die Kampagne noch ein paar Angaben zu machen, bzgl. Temps?
Also ein Test im Prototypen mit bspw. 980, 4790 und dem Noctua?!


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Diese Tests werden kommen, wenn ich den Prototyp habe . Vlt haben dann ja auch ein paar Zeitschriften/ Onlinemagazine lust, das Case zu testen.


----------



## Vhailor (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Super ! Da bin ich mir sogar sehr sicher. Erste Anlaufstelle PCGH *hust* und CB (und wo du sonst noch überall im Forum bist ^^)


----------



## Vhailor (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hatten wir schon, dass Silverstone das SFX-L auf deren Seite aufgenommen hat? SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- INTRODUCTION?SX500-LG
Ebenfalls das 11,5L Sugo 13: SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- INTRODUCTION?SG13
und das 14L FTZ01 - quasi das Raven in schön: SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- INTRODUCTION?FTZ01

Ich frage mich ja, warum das noch auf keiner Seite zu lesen war  - auch wenn hier grade die letzten beiden Sachen eher weniger hinpassen.


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Sollte bis auf den Lüfter baugleich zur Chieftec Version sein. Ich glaube das Netzteil wird bei FSP gefertigt. Aber danke für die Info mit der Produktseite


----------



## Viner-Cent (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich meine das wäre im Zusammenhang mit ITX-GraKas gefallen, kann mich aber auch irren. Wirst du eigentlich schaffen, das A4 auch in den USA erhältlich zu machen? Weil dann steht dir da ein riesiger Markt offen und Leute wie LinusTechTips würden sich nach einem Review die Finger lecken.


----------



## siRtobey1 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hardware Canucks machen auch viele Case Reviews.. 

Könnte halt rechtlich eher schwierig sein. Bei Kickstarter hast du Ami Recht, was als Deutscher problembehaftet sein kann, wenn du es bei einer deutschen Plattform (kenne gerade keine, aber in der Schweiz haben wir we-make-it), wird der Zugang wiederum schwierig für die Amis.. :-/ Wäre aber wohl eine super Sache, wenn du es hinkriegst.


----------



## Vhailor (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Was ich mich grade frage: Das Case ist ja ziemlich durchlöchert...wie siehts da mit Verstaubung aus?! Wirst du sicher auch testen sobald der Prototyp da ist, richtig ?!


----------



## Viner-Cent (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ja, beide Märkte wäre schwer, vielleicht zwei separate Kampagnen und dann beide zusammen bei Lian Li bestellen aber den Rest separat machen? Mensch, ein mal könnte man TTIP gebrauchen (bitte keine polit. Diskussion über TTIP anfangen, sonst kriegen wir eine von einem Mod reingerotzt).


----------



## Vhailor (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Neues Datengrab fürs Case: 2,5" mit 3TB Toshiba Launches Industry's Largest Capacity 3TB 2.5-inch HDD | techPowerUp

Der Informationsgehalt von TPU ist meistens leider crap, von daher müssen wir erstmal auf Genaueres warten


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hier ist ein erstes Bild von dem A4-SFX mit dem DAN Frontlogo. Wem das Logo nicht gefällt, kann dieses leicht entfernen, denn es ist nur ein Aluminiumaufkleber.




http://abload.de/img/frontd1u8o.jpg

(Klicke für 4K Ansicht)


----------



## -sori- (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Das Logo sieht eher nach "CAN" aus ^^
Ein "Gefällt mir" gibts trotzdem


----------



## Gripschi (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Sehr scick. Aber das D kann man echt mit C vertauschen.


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Du könntest vielleicht einen angedeuteten "D" Strich machen, ich stell mir da vor, dass man nur den halben Strich sieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Genau, oder auch in der Mitte des D


----------



## SnugglezNRW (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

oder nenn das Case einfach um in CAN A4-SFX


----------



## siRtobey1 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Immerhin ist es ja Alu


----------



## nick9999 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Für die Amis dann am besten eine Yes We CAN Variante


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Guten Abend,

nachdem mein Logo auch im US-Forum auf Kritik gestoßen ist, kommt hier eine überarbeitete Version. Bei dieser ist das D besser zu erkennen und es sieht etwas
professioneller aus.



http://abload.de/img/test_render_logo299udy.jpg
http://abload.de/img/test_render_logo1oxuc3.jpg

(Click for 4K)


----------



## -sori- (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Das erinnert mich etwas an die typischen Schriftzeichen die für japanische Kampfsportarten verwendet werden 

Gefällt aber!


----------



## nick9999 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Gefällt mir auch besser


----------



## siRtobey1 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Nicht ganz so minimalistisch, aber gefällt mir auch gut .


----------



## Preisi (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Da könntest du fast noch überlegen, ob du auch das "A4" in dem neuen Style erstellst.


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Sehr geiler Schiftstile


----------



## Vhailor (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ja, doch, sieht viel besser aus


----------



## skyscraper (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Sehr toll, nur sieht das A4 aus wie 14 :/


----------



## bigdaniel (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ist für das Case erstmal egal, denn auf diesem steht nur DAN 

Mögt ihr das Logo lieber mittig (Bild1) oder rechts am rande (Bild2)?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

das neue Logo ist wirklich ne ganze ecke besser! good Job 

persönlich bevorzuge ich aber gar kein logo und habe liebe eine klare front.
wenn ich mich aber entscheiden müsste würde ich es wohl eher unten rechts am rand packen.

super arbeit !


edit 14.01.15

mir kommt grad der Gedanke...
du hast ein paar Postings früher gesagt das das Logo ein Aluaufkleber sei.
Warum packst du es nicht einfach dem Gehäuse bei, so das sich jeder selbst aussuchen kann wo er es hin kleben möchte?


----------



## Vhailor (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Dachte sogar, dass das zum Aufkleben beiliegt .
Wenn ich wählen müsste...puh...ganz ganz kleiner Ticken mehr für die mittige Variante. Ziehe aber auch cleanes Gehäuse vor.


----------



## antec1200 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## theAircoookie (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich denke mal, ich bin dabei  echt klasse Arbeit! Ich wäre auch dafür, dass das Logo einfach beiliegt, ansonsten wäre ich eher für rechts unten. Kann die kickstarter kaum erwarten


----------



## bigdaniel (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hi theAircoookie willkommen im Forum, 

da dies dein erster Beitrag hier im Forum ist und du dich auch heute erst angemeldet hast, wie bist du auf das Projekt gestoßen?


----------



## theAircoookie (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Hi, also ich interessiere mich schon länger für kleine Gehäuse  bin dann durch Zufall auf das Ncase gekommen und habe mich dann mal so durch die Foren geklickt... wie gesagt, dein Case ist das beste überhaupt  Ich freu mich, das Projekt weiter zu verfolgen 

Edit: ich finde es auch super, dass du dich entschieden hast, der SFX-Variante Vorrang zu bieten, weil eine DC/DC-Board Lösung jetzt nicht das richtige für mich ist *Daumen hoch!*


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich wäre auch für rechts unten. 

Muss meinen Vorquatschern ( ) aber Recht geben, als seperater Aufkleber wäre es echt cool


----------



## Viner-Cent (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ich kann gut verstehen, wenn dus einarbeiten lassen willst, ist ja schließlich dein Case, da würde ich schon meinen Namen drauf haben wollen... Ich wäre auch eher für rechts unten. Und es sieht geil aus!


----------



## Vhailor (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Einmal quer rüber von oben links nach unten rechts in Schriftgröße 72: *The DAN* (A4) 
...sorry, hatte grade meine 5 Sekunden


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Und wieder ein neues Logo .

Diesmal mit einem Logo welches mehr zum Style das Case passt. Wie findet ihr dieses?


http://abload.de/img/test_asrock_logo_b4berk.jpg

(Klicke für 4K)


----------



## skyscraper (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Gut


----------



## Preisi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Jetzt hast du wieder einen drauf gesetzt :O sieht nochmal besser aus als das vorherige! Es is einfacher, aber passt perfekt zum Gehäuse. Allein schon wegen der Form


----------



## -sori- (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Jetzt hab selbst ich nichts mehr zu "bemängeln". Daumen hoch!


----------



## theAircoookie (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Perfekt! Dieses Logo ist viel besser als alle davor!


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Ok dann wird es das werden  Soll es eingraviert sein oder als Sticker?


----------



## skyscraper (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Eingraviert wäre es natürlich auch extrem schick, würde aber zwecks Individualisierung zum Sticker tendieren.


----------



## Gripschi (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Wäre auch für Sticker. Werd es mir wohl nicht holen können aber Nochmal Respekt.

Könntest glatt auch Kompakte Midi Tower machen


----------



## Viner-Cent (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Gekauft, das ist so am besten! Kennst du diese Art Logos wie so oft bei Laptops (Lenovo z.B.) benutzt werden? Die sind eigentlich ein Sticker nur halt aus Metall, sehr edel, man kanns aber trotzdem runtermachen und mit ein bisschen Alkohol ist dann auch der Kleber weg. Sowas wäre glaube ich die beste Schnittmenge, wenn du bzw. Lian Li es irgendwie schafft sowas zu beschaffen.


----------



## Vhailor (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Abgesegnet 

Du hast nicht zufällig schon ein Render von einer Ansicht mit SFX-L gemacht  ??


----------



## siRtobey1 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Es gefällt mir besser als das vorherige. Einfach weil es schlichter, moderner (nicht zu letzt wegen schlichter) und passt besser zum Case. Ich würde beide nehmen, aber das letztere passt definitiv besser .


----------



## Kusanar (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Mir hat das erste auch schon gut gefallen, aber die letzte Version ist ein super Kompromiss zwischen Style und Lesbarkeit  und passt definitiv besser zum Case als der Vorschlag dazwischen.


----------



## Vhailor (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Passender Lüfter fürs System vorgestellt. Entscheidung und Suche abgenommen  ID-Cooling Releases Vapor Chamber CPU Cooler for Mini-ITX Systems | techPowerUp

HDD steht
Kühler steht
SFX-L steht
M.2 wirds H2015 hoffentlich auch genug geben

sweeeeeet


----------



## Icedaft (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Bei 2500rpm hebt die Kiste wie eine Drohne ab ....[emoji23]


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*

Großes Bilderupdate im 1. Post.


----------



## -sori- (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Tut mir Leid, aber ich muss mal den Klugsche*sser spielen: Be Quiet!, nicht quit 

Sollte ich Verwendung dafür finden können, würde ich es kaufen. Mir schwirrt da aber noch eine völlig andere Idee im Kopf herum, wofür das Case bestens geeignet wäre...

Bei Interesse ne kurze PN.


----------



## bigdaniel (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Lass mich raten, als eGPU Case?


----------



## -sori- (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich will auch mal raten: Ich habe schon mal so einen Post rausgehauen? *facepalm*

Nja, mit einem 12V NT ist es schon fast zu gross. Grundsätzlich hast du aber Recht.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Passender Lüfter fürs System vorgestellt. Entscheidung und Suche abgenommen  ID-Cooling Releases Vapor Chamber CPU Cooler for Mini-ITX Systems | techPowerUp
> 
> HDD steht
> Kühler steht
> ...



warst du aus spaß mal auf der seite von idcooling?
die geben so gut wie jeden 0815 Kühler mit 130w an.
ich bezweifel ganz stark das der kühler mit dem noctua beispielsweise mithalten kann.


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Bedingt durch die VaporChamber und dem größeren Kühlkörper, kann dieser durchaus besser sein.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

kann... ja
weis man es... nein

ich hab mich vorhin ein wenig umgeschaut auf deren Page und da findet man haufenweise topblow kühler die mit 130W angegeben sind.
das kommt mir halt komisch vor.
Ich trau dem Braten daher nicht.


----------



## Vhailor (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> warst du aus spaß mal auf der seite von idcooling?
> die geben so gut wie jeden 0815 Kühler mit 130w an.
> ich bezweifel ganz stark das der kühler mit dem noctua beispielsweise mithalten kann.



War ich tatsächlich, nachdem ich die news gesehen habe. Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass der Rest ebenfalls mit so hohen TDP angegeben war. Würde ja nachsehen, aber die Seite geht aktuell nicht. Selbst wenn, Testresultate interessieren mich, nicht die Angabe der TDP vom Hersteller. Und wenn ich mich aktuell so umsehe, in der Größenordnung des Kühlers, nehme ich jede Neuerung mit Kusshand - kann nur besser werden. Der Noctua ist für mich auch keine Alternative. Da kann ich gleich beim Boxed bleiben.


----------



## Viner-Cent (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Sehr geile Bilder! Ich hätte jetzt doch noch eine Frage, was empfiehlst du für eine Lüfterbestückung? Weil wenn man es intelligent macht hat man eigentlich nur die Abwärme von dem Chipsatz und dann noch n bissl von Festplatten oder so...


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Alle Lüfter sollten so montiert werden, dass sie ins Gehäuse pusten. Bei der Grafikkarte und dem SFX Netzteil hat man darauf keinen Einfluss, diese pusten immer ins Gehäuse. Der Prozessorlüfter kann jedoch beliebig gedreht werden, daher kann dieses suboptimal verbaut werden. Wenn alle Lüfter ins Gehäuse pusten entsteht im Gehäuse ein Überdruck und die Luft entweicht an den vorhergesehenden Stellen automatisch. Als CPU Lüfter empfehle ich den Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM*.*


----------



## theAircoookie (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage, und zwar, wie hoch darf die untere  2.5" Festplatte sein (es gibt die ja in 7, 9,5 12,5 und 15mm oder so)? Die obere ist ja durch den Platz von dem Netzteil limitiert. Danke


----------



## L-Patrick (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hallo bigdaniel,
da ich es nicht abwarten konnte, habe ich mir das A4 mal aus Sperrholz nachgebaut. Allerdings bin ich da auf 3 Probleme gestoßen:

- Die SSD passt trotz identischer innerer Abmessungen des Gehäuses nicht in den 2,5" Schacht vor dem Netzteil. Da sind einfach zu viele Kabel, da hat man absolut keinen Platz. Allein das 24Pin ATX versperrt da schon einiges an Raum. Als Netzteil kommt bei mir ein Silverstone Strider SFX 450 Watt Gold zum Einsatz

- Ein SFX-L (bzw mal nen nachbau mit identischen Abmessungen) habe ich nicht mal verbaut bekommen. Man müsste den abgewinkelten Kaltgeräte Stromstecker weg lassen und es direkt an die Seitenwand setzen, um überhaupt noch die Kabel unter zu bringen. Oder die Kabel centimeter genau kürzen

- Die Flachbandkabel muss man in einzelne Kabel auseinander lösen, da sie sonst zu steif sind


Hast du das schonmal als SFX Variante getestet, oder hab ich irgendwo nen Fehler drin? 
Abmessungen sind innen die gleichen, außerhalb minimal größer, da 3mm dickes Sperrholz

Allerdings muss ich auch Lob aussprechen: Mein i5 4440 und die Sapphire 7950 OC bleiben 1a kühl. Vorallem wenn man daran denkt, dass kein einziger Gehäuselüfter verbaut ist und wie klein das Ganze doch ist


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Okay, ich muss dich wohl leider nochmal mit der Kühlung nerven, wie wohl die meisten heute festgestellt haben ist Nvidia bei der GTX 970 eine Ka**Firma und ich werde vielleicht meine Karte zurückschicken, weil ich mich nicht betrügen lasse. Da stellt sich die Frage nach einer anderen GraKa, und wie sieht es da mit der Kühlung aus? Kommt das A4 mit den 250W von einer AMD R9 280X oder sogar mit den 290W einer R9 290X aus?


----------



## L-Patrick (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ausgehend von meinem Modell zu dem Case würde ich eigentlich sagen, dass das A4 das packt. Ich habe die Seite bis auf die Lufteinlässe für die beiden Lüfter komplett abgedichtet. Die GraKa zieht also kalte Luft von draußen und warme entweicht durch den Überdruck an den Seiten wieder nach außen. D.h. das Case sollte letztlich eigentlich jede aktiv gekühlte Karte packen.
Allerdings sollte man das wirklich abdichten. Ohne Abdichtung waren meine Temps etwa 6-7°C schlechter bei Betafield 4, was die GraKa betrifft


----------



## Vhailor (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> - Die SSD passt trotz identischer innerer Abmessungen des Gehäuses nicht in den 2,5" Schacht vor dem Netzteil. Da sind einfach zu viele Kabel, da hat man absolut keinen Platz. Allein das 24Pin ATX versperrt da schon einiges an Raum. Als Netzteil kommt bei mir ein Silverstone Strider SFX 450 Watt Gold zum Einsatz
> 
> - Ein SFX-L (bzw mal nen nachbau mit identischen Abmessungen) habe ich nicht mal verbaut bekommen. Man müsste den abgewinkelten Kaltgeräte Stromstecker weg lassen und es direkt an die Seitenwand setzen, um überhaupt noch die Kabel unter zu bringen. Oder die Kabel centimeter genau kürzen
> 
> - Die Flachbandkabel muss man in einzelne Kabel auseinander lösen, da sie sonst zu steif sind



Da sprichst du was interessantes an. Als ich mir die Bilder so angesehen habe, habe ich auch immer überlegt wie da eigentlich noch die Kabel großartig verlegt werden sollen. Grade mit dem SFX-L leuchtet mir das nur schwer ein...



> Allerdings sollte man das wirklich abdichten. Ohne Abdichtung waren  meine Temps etwa 6-7°C schlechter bei Betafield 4, was die GraKa  betrifft



Wie genau meinst du das. Das A4 ist ja an allen erdenklichen Stellen durchlöchert (was ich btw unbeantwortet schonmal an anderer Stelle angemerkt habe). Meinst du man sollte wirklich nur die Stellen offen/durchlöchert lassen, die direkt gegenüber den Lüftern liegen?


----------



## L-Patrick (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Da sprichst du was interessantes an. Als ich mir die Bilder so angesehen habe, habe ich auch immer überlegt wie da eigentlich noch die Kabel großartig verlegt werden sollen. Grade mit dem SFX-L leuchtet mir das nur schwer ein...



Wenn man die Flachbandkabel in einzelne Adern auflöst und in der Länge entsprechend kürzt, könnte das mit einem sehr engen Biegeradius hin kommen. Ohne diese Schritt sehe ich allerdings schwarz :o




Vhailor schrieb:


> Wie genau meinst du das. Das A4 ist ja an allen erdenklichen Stellen durchlöchert (was ich btw unbeantwortet schonmal an anderer Stelle angemerkt habe). Meinst du man sollte wirklich nur die Stellen offen/durchlöchert lassen, die direkt gegenüber den Lüftern liegen?



Habe im Anhang mal eine schnelle Paintskizze hinzu gefügt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gemeint waren die Lufteintrittsöffnungen an der Seitenwand der Grafikkarte. Die Löcher im Boden und Deckel des Gehäuses dienen als Abluftöffnungen und sollten natürlich offen bleiben.
Vermutlich war vor dem Abkleben ein großer Teil der Hitze durch das Seitenpanel nach außen gekommen und die GraKa hat ihre eigene Abluft geschluckt. Solche Probleme sollten mit Radiallüfter-Konstruktionen wie von bigdaniel vorgesehen allerdings nicht auftreten


----------



## bigdaniel (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Natürlich ist es jetzt für mich schwierig eine Stellungnahme zu der Netzteilproblematik zu nehmen, ohne Bilder von dem gesehen zu haben, wie du es umgesetzt hast. Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass du die korrekten Abstände genau so einhalten konntest wie ich, bedingt durch die Problematik, dass es so flache Kaltgerätestecker wie ich nutze aktuell nicht im Handel zu kaufen gibt. 

Die Gesamthöhe des Gehäuses beträgt 196mm - (2x1,5mm) für die Außenhülle. Es bleiben somit noch 193mm. Der Abstand zwischen SFX und Deckel beträgt bei mir gerade einmal 19mm. Bedeutet es bleiben noch 174mm. Ein normales SFX hat eine Länge von 100mm sprich es bleiben 74mm für die Kabel. Verbaut man nun ein oder zwei Festplatten verringert sich der Platz auf 64mm bzw. 54mm. Bei einem SFX-L Netzteil beträgt der freie Platz 44mm ohne Festplatten und 34mm mit einer Festplatte. Natürlich ist dies sehr wenig. Bei einem SFX-L von Chieftec kann es in der Tat eher ratsam sein, keine Festplatte zu verbauen und lieber nur eine MSATA SSD zu verbauen. Dies liegt an den etwas dickeren Kabeln beim Chieftec. Beim Silverstone SFX-L sind sehr dünne Flachbandkabel dabei, mit diesen sollte es sehr gut funktionieren.

Zu der Grafikkarten Sache, kann ich keine Stellungnahme geben, dies muss ich selbst im Prototyp testen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



> .....Der Abstand zwischen SFX und Deckel beträgt bei mir gerade einmal 19mm. Bedeutet es bleiben noch 174mm. Ein normales SFX hat eine Länge von 100mm sprich es bleiben 74mm für die Kabel.......


in dem Fall könnte man die Festplatten eigentlich sogar um 90° Kippen. Soweit ich weis sind die 70mm breit.
In dem Szenario müsste man sogar 3-4 Platten je nach NT in das Case unterhalb des NTs platziert bekommen.
Denke aber das wäre zu aufwändig da bei jedem NT die Kabel anderes liegen.


----------



## bigdaniel (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Richtig und ich denke 2 Platten + 1 Msata/M.2 SSD reichen. Damit sind 2x2TB 2,5" HDD + 1TB MSATA SSD möglich.  Ich persönlich werde das Case mit einer 256gb Msata SSD betreiben und der Rest, liegt auf meinem NAS.


----------



## bigdaniel (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Obwohl hier schon einige schrieben Cooltek stellt den LP53 nicht mehr her, dieser ist in 5 Tagen wieder in Deutschland erhältlich.  Mit einem Noctua A9x14 kühltechnisch die Referenz für das A4-SFX


----------



## Vhailor (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Damit sind 2x*3*TB 2,5" HDD + 1TB MSATA SSD möglich.



 - zumindest wahrscheinlich dann, wenn das Gehäuse draußen sein wird.
Ich warte auf jeden Fall erstmal auf Bilder mit eingebautem SFX-L.

@L-Patrick: Genau so meinte ich das auch


----------



## Ruptet (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das einzige was dieses Gehäuse meiner Meinung nach interessant oder eben uninteressant machen könnte wäre dann der Preis.
Gibts da schon ... Andeutungen ?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

ja big Daniel hat sich zu den kosten irgendwo hier schon geäussert.
find auf die schnelle die post-nr. nicht.
dem Case liegt die risercard schon bei, ich schätze daher das es um die 150-180€ sein werden.


----------



## Vhailor (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Das einzige was dieses Gehäuse meiner Meinung nach interessant oder eben uninteressant machen könnte wäre dann der Preis.
> Gibts da schon ... Andeutungen ?



Ja, x mal schon  . Plane mal etwa 180 Euro ein.


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hier mal ein gerendertes Bild mit *SFX-L* Netzteil. Ich habe das Gehäuse noch etwas abgeändert. Die Obere Kantung endet nun vor der SFX Halterung. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass man das Netzteil mit Adapter direkt einbauen kann. In der alten Verision musste das Netzteil mit Halterung ca. 10mm unterhalb der oberen Kante ins Gehäuse geführt werden und konnte erst dann an die endgültige Position 10mm nach oben manövriert werden. Daher sparen wir beim Einbau 10mm Platz. In der alten Version konnte ein SFX-L nur durch die Demontage des Bodenbleches montiert werden. Nach dem Einbau hätte man dieses wieder einsetzen können.

Zwischen Netzteil und Festplatte sind ca. 28mm Platz. (Gemessen zwischen Oberseite Festplatte und Oberseite der modularen Anschlüsse --> SFX-L ist 133mm lang, denn die 3mm für die Anschlüsse werden vom Hersteller nicht berücksichtigt). Die modularen Kabel müssen bei verbauter Festplatte, bei der Montage des Netzteils bereits angeschlossen sein. Ohne Festplatte, können diese auch nachträglich angesteckt werden. Die Kabel benötigen (wenn diese zu den Seiten genickt werden), ca. 20-22mm Platz an Höhe. Man sieht also, es ist möglich ein SFX-L zu verbauen, jedoch sollte man etwas Geduld für die Verkabelung aufbringen .

Außerdem sieht man, dass die Festplatte auf dem Bild ohne HDD-Käfig verbaut ist. Dies liegt daran, dass es dem Nutzer freigestellt ist, ob er diese mit Käfig (mit Option auf eine zweite) oder ohne verbaut. Beide Versionen bieten natürlich die Montage mit Anti-Vibrationsdämpfern.



http://abload.de/img/sfx_l-test7afad.jpg

Klicke für 4K


----------



## ThorbenLuN (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hey hoffe es würde noch nicht genannt.
Was ist den mit einer Mini GPU aus ? gibts nicht sowas auf höhe der GTX 970 ?
Was ist mit einer Flachen Lösung ? Also Flacher PC ?
Oder eine andere Idee wäre doch einen Lufttunnel ? so wie früher bei manchen PC das die GPU einen Tunnel nac oh oben ?
Und was wäre mit Extra Grafikkarten Kühler dafür ?  Oder Wasserkühlung ? 
Ich würde vllt eine GTX 750, 970, 980 oder andere Kühle Grafikkarten nehmen


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ein gibt Mini Lösungen der GTX 970 von Asus als auch Gigabyte, beide etwas übertaktet und mit einem 8 Pin PCIe STromanschluss bestück, bei einer gesamtlänge von 17cm
Rest kann dir Daniel eher beantworten


----------



## L-Patrick (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



ThorbenLuN schrieb:


> Was ist den mit einer Mini GPU aus ? gibts nicht sowas auf höhe der GTX 970 ?


Da hast du aktuell 2 Karten zur Auswahl: PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 970, LÃ¤nge: bis 170mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


ThorbenLuN schrieb:


> Was ist mit einer Flachen Lösung ? Also Flacher PC ?


Dann würde die Grundfläche größter werden, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist, denke ich mal. A4 bezog sich ja meines Wissens auf das Papier Format und das man darunter bleiben wollte


ThorbenLuN schrieb:


> Oder eine andere Idee wäre doch einen Lufttunnel ? so wie früher bei manchen PC das die GPU einen Tunnel nac oh oben ?


Wozu einen Lufttunnel? Die Komponenten ziehen ihre Luft doch eh von draußen. Oder was meinst du?


ThorbenLuN schrieb:


> Ich würde vllt eine GTX 750, 970, 980 oder andere Kühle Grafikkarten nehmen


Alles bis hin zu ner HD7950 Dual-X OC sollte locker passen. Hab es mir ja mal erlaubt nen Prototyp aus Holz zu bauen um zu wissen, was ich bis zum Release noch an meiner Konfig ändern muss 
Selbst darüber sollte es keine wirklichen Probleme geben, sofern man etwas "nach hilft"


----------



## Viner-Cent (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Laut Dans Angaben passen alle Karten die genau Dual-Slot sind und unter 290mm, es empfiehlt sich natürlich Blower Style aber andere gehen genauso. Ich würde meine EVGA GTX 970 Blower Style verbauen.


----------



## Vhailor (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein gerendertes Bild mit *SFX-L* Netzteil. Ich habe das Gehäuse noch etwas abgeändert.
> 
> Zwischen Netzteil und Festplatte sind ca. 28mm Platz. (Gemessen zwischen Oberseite Festplatte und Oberseite der modularen Anschlüsse --> SFX-L ist 133mm lang, denn die 3mm für die Anschlüsse werden vom Hersteller nicht berücksichtigt).  Man sieht also, es ist möglich ein SFX-L zu verbauen, jedoch sollte man etwas Geduld für die Verkabelung aufbringen .
> 
> Beide Versionen bieten natürlich die Montage mit Anti-Vibrationsdämpfern.



Amen to that 

Das dürfte eine schöne Kabelwulst da unten geben - mit CM ist da nix 
Sehr schön. Platz für alles Wichtige, und kein cm mehr. 
Die Montagezeit ist mir persönlich egal, kann meinetwegen auch einen halben Tag dauern. 

Mal so eine Überlegung, die mir grade kommt: Wenn ich eine Mini-Graka (~17cm) nehme, müsste sich doch noch ein kleiner Festplattenkäfig für 2 kleine Platten hinter dem NT realisieren lassen oder? Man könnte dann ja vll sogar den selben kleinen Käfig wie bisher hinter dem NT montieren (hängend/aufgerichtet...k.A.) . Für mich jetzt absolut nicht relevant, aber vielleicht gibts da draußen welche, die das gerne nutzen würden.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



> Mal so eine Überlegung, die mir grade kommt: Wenn ich eine Mini-Graka (~17cm) nehme, müsste sich doch noch ein kleiner Festplattenkäfig für 2 kleine Platten hinter dem NT realisieren lassen oder? Man könnte dann ja vll sogar den selben kleinen Käfig wie bisher hinter dem NT montieren (hängend/aufgerichtet...k.A.) . Für mich jetzt absolut nicht relevant, aber vielleicht gibts da draußen welche, die das gerne nutzen würden.



vom reinen Volumen her müssten da dann locker 3 Platten (2,5") hinpassen

könnte mir dies sogar als Option gut vorstellen.
grade die 970 von asus unteressiert mich aktuell sehr. die 760mini war auch schon nicht schlecht. die 970 sollte noch weniger Probleme mit der TDP haben und schön leise laufen.


----------



## theAircoookie (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Im englischen Forum gibt es gerade eine Diskussion, ob die Seitenteile nicht lieber mit Schrauben, als dem LianLi-System befestigt werden sollen.
Ich wäre auch dafür! 
1. Es scheint als würde bigdaniel sonst eine Änderung am Design vornehmen müssen und das A4 auf über 7 Liter erhöhen, damit das mit dem Pushpin-System geht.
2. Schrauben würden den Gesamtpreis etwas senken
3. Es kann auf LAN-Partys nicht einfach jeder euer System öffnen 
4. Die griffartigen Enden hinten, um die Seitenpanele abzunehmen, würden obsolet. Manche haben schon gesagt, das ihnen das nicht gefällt, ich persönlich finde  aber dass sie gut aussehen 
Einziger Nachteil: Ihr könnt es nicht so einfach öffnen, aber wie oft öffnet man schon sein Gehäuse...

Zuletzt wollte ich noch fragen, ob man vielleicht den 2. USB-Frontpanelanschluss auf die Rückseite tun kann, denn von denen kann man nie genug haben  Ich weiß, das Design ist final, nur so eine Idee, vielleicht falls es eine 2. Version gibt...


----------



## bigdaniel (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Erstmal etwas Background. Das kürzen der Biegekante an der SFX Position würde das Gehäuse instabieler machen, daher werde ich die Kante doch wie gehabt durchzuzieren. Allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass ich die Höhe von 10mm auf 5mm reduziert habe an der Stelle der SFX Netzteilhalterung. Dadurch passt immer noch alles bestens und die von mir genannten Vorteile gehen nicht verloren. 


Das Ganze sieht nun so aus:



Grafik aus CAD
Es kann jedoch sein, dass sie Biegekante mit 10mm zu kurz ist und das an der Stelle an der die Pushpinauschnitte sind sich dieses Loch beim biegen verzieht. Dies kläre ich noch mit LianLi ab. Sollte dies der Fall sein gibt es drei Möglichkeiten. 1. Einen kleinen Schlitz über dem Pushpinausschnitt zu machen, so dass die Biegung keinen Einfluss aus das Loch hat. 2. Die Kante 2mm länger machen, jedoch müsste das Gehäuse dafür etwas vergrößert werden. 3. Statt Pushpins die Seitenteile wie beim alten LianLi Q08 zu verschrauben.


Also ich persönlich bevorzuge immernoch die Pushpin Version. Außerdem will ich das Gehäuse ungern vergößern, weil ich unter 7Liter bleiben will. Daher hoffe ich, das es mit den Pushpinlöchern keine Probleme gibt oder ich werden kleine Schlitze über diese einfügen.


----------



## theAircoookie (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ok, dann müsste ja alles gut sein


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

finde die Pushpins Variante eigentlich ziemlich geil.
das Gibt zudem eine klare durchgängige platte ohne hässliche Schraublösungen.
ich wüde auch nicht auf Verschraubung zurückrudern.


----------



## Viner-Cent (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Also Push Pins sind ja ziemlich elegant, außer sie werden von den Kabeln wieder aufgedrückt (mein PC *hust*hust* blödes unmodulares NT), mir ist wichtig, dass das Gehäuse solide ist, wegen der kleinen Größe werden viele es rumtragen und so, es wäre ärgerlich, wenn sich da was verbiegt. Du kannst den Überstand von mir aus gerne vergrößern, allerdings wäre eine Lösung, wo man das NT leicht reinkriegt und das ganze mit Pushpins solide ist ideal, also wenn das mit den Schlitzen geht super! Eine Frage noch, glaubst du, du schaffst es mit der Produktion noch Q1 oder wirds eher Q2 werden?


----------



## bigdaniel (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Q2 oder Q3.
Vor Mai/Juni wird das nichts.


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich habe nun die Preise von Lian Li bekommen. Der Prototyp wird mich ca. 2500€ kosten, den werde ich in den nächsten Wochen bestellen. Der Verkaufspreis des Gehäuses mit 3M Riser wird bei ca. 210-230€ liegen. Ohne Risercable würde der Verkaufspreis bei 140-160€ liegen. Allerding müsste sich dann jeder selbst das 3M Kabel kaufen, was im Endeffekt teurer für jeden wird.


Außerdem werde ich in den nächsten Wochen die Firma gründen und mich bei der EAR regestrieren (WEEE in Deutschland [ElektroG]) und die Konformitätserklärungen für die EC Norm etc. machen. Außerdem werde ich versuchen einen Vertriebspartner (großer Webshopbetreiber) für den EU Raum zu bekommen. Dann könnt ihr das Gehäuse dort direkt kaufen und für den Markt außerhalb von Europa wird es eine Crowdfunding-Kampagne geben.


Was haltet ihr von dem Endpreis?


----------



## mayo (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ein tolles Projekt! Deine Entwürfe sehen super aus.  Respekt auch vor deiner Hingabe,  sowas alleine durchzuziehen ist auch nicht ohne.  

Deine bisher kalkulierten Preise scheinen gerechtfertigt zu sein.  In Anbetracht der bisherigen Finanzierung und deiner "Stellung"  auf dem Markt wird das wohl ok sein.  

Für mich persönlich,  wäre das allerdings ein wenig zu teuer.  Zumal das Case ohne Netzteil geliefert wird..

Bin mal gespannt wie es in natura aussieht.  Weiter so!


----------



## Ruptet (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Falls das eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit war, will ich auch antworten.

Erstmal wünsche ich dir natürlich viel Glück bei der ganzen Sache und du hast du meinen Respekt, immerhin versuchst du selbst etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.

Zum Preis;
Das der Markt für so ein Gehäuse nicht riesig sein wird ist dir bestimmt bewusst, auserdem sprengt der Preis für den durchschnittlichen PC-Benutzer die einen, wenns hochkommt, 800€ PC hat, komplett den Rahmen.
Natürlich muss die bereist erbrachte Arbeit und das bereits geflossene Geld wieder reingeholt werden und ebenso will man einen Gewinn damit machen, das rechtfertigt den Preis, das wird aber außerhalb niemanden interessieren.
Das muss wirklich jemand kaufen der das Prestige Objekt "kleinstes Gehäuse der Welt" oder einfach ein Design-Objekt haben will, und jemand der das haben will wird auch 230€ zahlen.

Man muss bedenken das es hochwertige Midi/Big-Tower, Mini-itx und das ganze Zeug für weit unter 200€ gibt.


----------



## Vhailor (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ohne jetzt bereits Gesprochenes wiederholen zu wollen, schließe ich mich an dieser Stelle Ruptet an.

230 Euro sind mir jedenfalls 50 zuviel 
Als Design-Objekt sehe ich das nun weniger und Prestige...nunja. Eher platztechnisch wunderbar effizient. Für diese Eigenschaft, der aufwändigen Herstellung in dem Fall und durch den Mangel an Alternativen wäre ich auch bereit mehr als üblich zu bezahlen. 200 Euro sind eine verdammt harte Grenze bei Gehäusen generell, wenn man nun überlegt, dass man hier unter 7L Material erwirbt, mit eingeschränkten Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten (die man bei größeren Gehäusen vll noch als besonderes Feature herausstellen könnte) und ohne besondere Materialien - sprich generell ohne Besonderheiten abseits der Größe, werden sicher viele an dieser Grenze aussteigen.


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ihr habt nicht unrecht in Bezug auf den Preis und gerade ein Schüler, Stundent oder Auszubildender  wird es schwierig haben, diese Summe aufzuwenden. Gerade bei diesen kann ich auch gut verstehen das der Endpreis eine kleine Enttäuschung ist.

Wenn man nur die Menge des Materials in Relation zum Preis sieht, sollte man sich sowieso nach einem anderen Gehäuse umsehen. Dieses Gehäuse ist eher etwas für Enthusiasten und  ITX Liebhaber, die ein Hochwertiges Gehäuse wollen. Nicht zuletzt um das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt zu haben. Warum geben einige hunderte von Euros für ne Wasserkühlung oder Grafikkartengespann aus? Weil Sie Perfektionisten und Liebhaber für diese Bereiche sind und sich etwas Gönnen wollen. Auch lässt sich dieses Gehäuse nicht mit anderen Gehäusen vergleichen die eine Stückzahl von mehreren 1000 haben.  Exclusive Gehäuse wie die von InWin oder die neue PC-0x Serie von Lian Li sind sogar noch deutlich teurer als meins.

Es ist halt ein kleines Projekt und jeder Käufer erhält ein durchdachtes und innovatives Gehäuse, was ein Hinkucker auf jeder LAN sein wird.

Ich werde vlt. morgen mal eine Umfrage starten, um eingrenzen zu können ob sich genug Interessenten finden lassen.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Enthusiasten, das Wort habe ich gesucht statt Prestige, danke.
Und mit Lian-li zB. darf man das nicht vergleichen, das ist sozusagen der Mercedes unter den Gehäuse-Herstellern, Premium anders ausgedrückt, da zahlt man sowieso saftigen Aufpreis.

Aber das ist ja nicht Thema, also zurück dorthin.

Wäre aufjedenfall noch interessant zu wissen wie es mit den Temperaturen steht wenn der Prototyp da ist.


----------



## kaisims (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich bin seit Anfang an sehr begeistert über dieses Gehäuse und habe mit dem Kauf dieses Gehäuses auch schon geplant -> Wann alten PC verkaufen, Wie, Was und Wo etc.- Doch als Schüler und im Sommer angehender Student zweifel ich doch ob mir ein Gehäuse 230€ Wert sein soll.
Die Entscheidung ist bei mir aber noch nicht gefallen und die Frage steht noch offen.


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

230€ finde ich vollkommen ok, leider hab ich mir das Ncase vor paar Tagen zum gleichen Preis bestellt, da ich mir unsicher war wann das A4 endgültig verkauft wird.


----------



## Drakexz (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich lese schon länger als stiller Teilhaber mit und muss sagen, mir wäre es die ~210-230€ wert. 
Schließlich bekommt man ein speziell angepasstes Gehäuse. Jemanden, dem es auf die Größe aber auch die verbaubare Hardware ankommt wird denke ich mal kein Problem damit haben, den angedachten Preis zu zahlen. 
Wer hingegen nur "weniger Geld" oder anderen Anforderungenhat, ist hier ohnehin falsch, da wäre ein beliebiger Midi Tower die wesentlich bessere Wahl. 

Besondere Gegenstände passen eben nicht für jeden und kosten meistens auch etwas mehr als die aus einer Massenproduktion. 



Für mich kommt dieses Gehäuße allerdings nicht in Frage, mir ist außreichend Platz in einem Gehäuse einfach wichtiger.


----------



## theAircoookie (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das Ncase ist mir viel zu groß  Das A4 hat schließlich nur das halbe Volumen. Es ist toll, dass du schon soviel Aufwand betrieben hast und schon soweit bist und jetzt auch noch eine Firma gründest etc. nur damit wir es bekommen können  Echt gute Arbeit!  solange es mit Versand/Steuern nicht viel mehr als 250 wird bin ich definitiv dabei


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich forder hiermit jeden auf, auch die nur still mitlesen zu sagen, ob sie mit 220€ inkl. Mwst. einverstanden wären, für das Case zu bezahlen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Habe es ja seit so ziemlich den Anfang an verfolgt.
Und das Case ist auf jedenfall mehr als nur eine zusammen genietete Blechbüchse.
Ich finde man merkt dem Gehäuse an das da jemand war, der sich Mühe gegeben hat und was großes oder kleines, jenachdem, auf die Beine stellen wollte.
Meiner Meinung nach, sind die 220€ ein Preis der in Ordnung geht.


----------



## Addi (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Finde den Kurs auch in Ordnung. Ich habe selber über 200 für ein Gehäuse ausgegeben.

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.

Wenn du den Prototypen da hat, kannst du dann noch die Temperaturen der Komponenten und die Lautstärke testen ?
Am besten im Vergleich mit einem handelsüblichen Midi Tower.

Wenn das Ding dann auch noch leise ist und die Temps okay sind wird es viele Käufer geben.

Am besten dann noch einigen bekannten Reviewern zum Testen zur Verfügung stellen und das Ding geht weg wie warme Semmel (hoffe ich für dich) .


----------



## kaisims (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Bei mir ist es wie gesagt abzuwarten, ob mir die 200€ dafür wert sein werden, bzw ich mir das dann leisten kann. Im Prinzip ist das Case aber noch im Rennen


----------



## extremedaneben (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich bin sozusagen auch einer von den stillen Lesern, die das ganze schon über lange zeit beobachten. Die >200€ sehen zwar nach nem Haufen Holz aus aber das habe ich im Prinzip schon erwartet wenn man z.B. das Projekt Ncase betrachtet.
Momentan gibt's nichts vergleichbares und deswegen warte ich schon ganz gespannt drauf dass es das Gute Stück bald zu kaufen gibt .


----------



## L-Patrick (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Uiuiui, ne ganze Stange Geld. Da werd' ich mein Konto zweimal fragen müssen. Aber "anders" sein kostet halt. Insofern:


----------



## Kusanar (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Wenn ich Bedarf für sowas kleines hätte, wären mir die 200 Euro definitiv nicht zu viel. Vor allem bei so einem durchdachten Case, noch dazu wenn man sogar bei der Komponentenauswahl nicht im Regen stehen gelassen wird, geht das schwer ok.

Die Qualität muss halt passen, das ist für mich so ein wenig der Knackpunkt. Ein Prototyp, der zu großen Teilen per Hand gefertigt wird, hat halt nichts mit dem Endresultat zu tun. Da muss dann der Lack, die Grate, die Gewinde, etc., alles passen, wenn das Teil dann in Serie geht. Wenn die Qualität dann auch passt, finde ich den Preis in Ordnung.


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hi Leute,

schon mal vielen Dank, für euer Feedback.

Ich habe mich nun doch entschlossen eine kleine Umfrage zu machen, um die Ergebnisse besser auswerten zu können.
Bitte lasst mich in der Umfrage wissen, wie viel ihr bereit währt für das Gehäuse zu bezahlen und nicht was ihr euch wünscht zu bezahlen. Es geht mir nicht darum mein Profit bestmöglich auszureizen, sondern vielmehr abzuschätzen, ob ich überhaupt den Preis erreichen kann, den ihr bereit wärt zu bezahlen.


Also Leute bitte opfert mir 1 Minute eurer Zeit und nehmt an der Umfrage teil.

DAN A4-SFX Umfrage

Antworten auf eure Fragen:

@Addi: Einen Test zum Gehäuse wird es geben, Computerbase hat mich bereits kontaktiert. Vlt haben PcGames Hardwareund Hardwareluxx auch lust das Case zu testen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Lian Li macht ja normalerweise gutes Zeug, daher denke ich, dass die Quali stimmen sollte.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Für mich wäre 199€ eine mentale Marke, ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen mehr auszugeben. Vor Skylake passt mir das aber nicht so richtig rein, auch von den Features der Mainboards etc.


----------



## Gripschi (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Also Ich würd 220€ zahlen. Holen werd Ich es nicht. Ist nicht wirklich was für mich.
Trotzallem ist es ein fairer Preis trotz Lian Li Aufpreis. Die Produkte sind Ihr Geld wert. Selbst hab Ich jetzt einen Big Tower von Ihnen und die Quali ist Ihr Geld wert.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Case!!!!!


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das einzige was mir zu denken geben würde, wäre die CPU Kühlung, dazu wären ein paar  Tests empfehlenswert


----------



## kaisims (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Dies wurde schon mehrmals angesprochen. Mit den passendes Kühler wird eine CPU wunderbar gekühlt und es ist sogar moderates Übertakten möglich! -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-post-19-01-15-a-post6978925.html#post6978925


----------



## s-icon (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ja, aber ein paar Zahlen wären da schon hilfreich


----------



## kaisims (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Die wird es dann wohl beim ersten Prototyp geben


----------



## Vhailor (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hm, vll bin ich auch bereit ein wenig mehr zu bluten Ende des Jahres. Mit dem Case, W10, Skylake, neuen Radeons und dem Bachelor (hoffentlich) in der Tasche, könnte man sich vll auch damit noch fürs Studium belohnen. 
Wenn das Case für 230 Euro in meiner Wohnung steht (all-incl.), werde ich wohl nicht nein sagen.
Was den Kohl im Gegensatz zu anderen Gehäusen fett macht, ist hier die Karte...


----------



## v3nom (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Wenn weiterhin angedacht wird das Gehäuse ohne Riser anzubieten wäre ich wirklich interessiert


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Was willst du ohne Riserkabel damit?


----------



## Icedaft (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich denke er meint es günstiger zu bekommen, nur das die meisten angebotenen keine volle Bandbreite anbieten. Z.B. so etwas: Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Damit ist maximal PCIe 16x Gen 1.0 möglich. Evt kann es auch zu Bildaussetzer etc. kommen und die Risercard kann nicht am Motherboardschlitten befestigt werden.


----------



## Preisi (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass er schon eine 3M risercard hat, so wie ich zum Beispiel ^^


----------



## v3nom (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Was willst du ohne Riserkabel damit?



Moin, das wurde schon einmal im eGPU Forum angefragt 
Geht darum das Gehäuse nur für GPU+NT zu verwenden. Als Riser muss ich dafür aber auf einen mit zusätzlicher Stromversorgung zurückgreifen.


----------



## hbf878 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Wobei der Unterschied beim von dir genannten Adapter gar nicht mal so groß wäre. Bericht: PCIe 3.0 vs. PCIe 2.0 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Sogar mit einem x4-Riser bricht die Leistung nur um einen sehr geringen zweistelligen Prozentsatz ein (angenommen der Riser schafft Gen 3.0)

@Dan Meiner Erfahrung nach ist auch mindestens Gen 2.0 möglich mit solch einem Riser. (wobei man sich wahrscheinlich nicht darauf verlassen kann)


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Kommt auf die Länge an. Es wird eine Kabellänge von 250-300mm  notwendig sein und bei dieser Länge würde ich definitiv von solche einer Riserkarte abraten. Außerdem wissen die Meisten nicht, wie sie die PCIe Gen Geschwindigkeit umstellen, dies kann dazu führen, dass das System instabiel  wird .


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hallo Leute, wäre es für euch sehr schlimm, wenn ich den Prototyp ohne Front I/O bestelle, sprich es würde der USB-Port und die Audioports fehlen, der Powerbutton bleibt erhalten. Dadurch würde ich $1200 beim Prototyp sparen. Beim finalen Produkt wäre es wieder dabei.


----------



## Ruptet (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das wichtigste wofür der Prototyp herhalten muss sind ja eh Temperaturen+Lautstärke, ich denke die USB/Audioports an der Front werden da nicht gebraucht, 1200$ nur dafür sind halt schon ne Hausnummer.
Andererseits ist es nicht 100%ig das was du "gebaut" hast, ist ja auch was symbolisches der Prototyp.

Musst du entscheiden ob es dir das Wert ist, 1200$ beim derzeitigen Kurs sind ne Stange Geld.


----------



## Vhailor (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wäre es für euch sehr schlimm, wenn ich den Prototyp ohne Front I/O bestelle, sprich es würde der USB-Port und die Audioports fehlen, der Powerbutton bleibt erhalten. Dadurch würde ich $1200 beim Prototyp sparen. Beim finalen Produkt wäre es wieder dabei.



Ehrlich   ?! 1200 nur für das I/O Panel?? Wie kommt das denn ??
Aber klar, bestell ruhig ohne.


----------



## Drakexz (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Solange du alles wichtige testen kannst, sollte es doch egal sein, ob du die USB / Audio Anschlüsse an der Front hast oder nicht. Der Platz für die Kabel sollte ja ohnehin vorhanden sein. Andere Auswirkungen sehe ich da nicht, spar dir das Geld.


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Der Preis ist so hoch, weil extra eine Form angefertigt wird, in der die Anschlüsse in Hartplastik gegossen werden können.


----------



## s-icon (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

wichtig sind ja Temperatur und Passform


----------



## mayo (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wäre es für euch sehr schlimm, wenn ich den Prototyp ohne Front I/O bestelle, sprich es würde der USB-Port und die Audioports fehlen, der Powerbutton bleibt erhalten. Dadurch würde ich $1200 beim Prototyp sparen. Beim finalen Produkt wäre es wieder dabei.



Das sind doch keine wirklich funktionsrelevanten Teile... Wenn ich hart kalkulieren müsste,  würde ich es ohne bestellen.  Da gesparte Geld kannst ja anderweitig investieren.  Allerdings weisst du dann aber auch nicht wie die Serie ansehen wird und ob du noch mit Lian etwas anpassen muss.


----------



## theAircoookie (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

also ich habe auch kein Problem damit


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wäre es für euch sehr schlimm, wenn ich den Prototyp ohne Front I/O bestelle, sprich es würde der USB-Port und die Audioports fehlen, der Powerbutton bleibt erhalten. Dadurch würde ich $1200 beim Prototyp sparen. Beim finalen Produkt wäre es wieder dabei.



wenns in der final drin ist hab ich da kein Problem mit 
ich persönlich benötige aber zwingend eine Audiobuche. Mein Asus Impact bietet mir halt nur 3 Audiobuchsen, welche alle für die Boxen belegt sind. Und heutzutage kann ich ohne Mic nemma 
Aber für ein Prototyp der zur Vorstellung benötigt wird ist die Option doch vollkommen ok


----------



## v3nom (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wäre es für euch sehr schlimm, wenn ich den Prototyp ohne Front I/O bestelle, sprich es würde der USB-Port und die Audioports fehlen, der Powerbutton bleibt erhalten. Dadurch würde ich $1200 beim Prototyp sparen. Beim finalen Produkt wäre es wieder dabei.



Passt 
Wichtig ist die Funktionalität im Inneren. USB und Audio sollte eine Standardfall für LianLi sein und keine Überraschung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob/wie du das mit der Presse machen willst. Wenn lange vor dem Verkauf hergestellt wird, kannst du der Presse fertige Produkte liefern. Wenn du der Presse Prototypen gibst, sollte da schon eine I/O dabeisein.


----------



## Vhailor (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Stellt sich auch die Frage, ob die Presse ein fehlendes I/O überhaupt interessiert. Oder ob dann am Ende einfach nur steht: 
"Uns lag für den Test nur der Prototyp ohne I/O vor. Jedoch sollte auch ein I/O keinen Einfluss auf Temperaturen oder innere Passformen haben"

Hinzu kommt, dass man für Tests verschiedener Redaktionen, bei nur einem Prototyp (bedingt sich ), Wochen bräuchte. Da kann man wohl eh gleich auf fertige Produkte warten und den Prototyp (bzw Tests und Fotos damit) erstmal nur für den initialen Verkauf nutzen.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hallo Leute, hier die aktuellsten Neuigkeiten zum Projekt:


- Über 200 haben an meiner Preisumfrage bisher teilgenommen. Die Umfrage endet am Sonntag und wird dann von mir analysiert. Falls DU vergessen hast daran teilzunehmen, hier deine Chance: DAN A4-SFX Preisumfrage


- Ich habe den Prototyp bezahlt und nach der Neujahresfeier in China(18.03.15-23.03.15) werde ich die nächsten Schritte mit dem Lian Li's Entwicklungsteam planen.


- Ich habe eine neue interessante abgeschirmte Riserkarte mit einer Länge von 30cm gefunden, die außerdem eine nicht leitfähige Ummantlung hat. Sie ist preisgünstiger  und liegt im benötigtem D-Type Design vor. Ich habe mir eine bestellt und werde diese in 2 Wochen testen, ob der Biegeradius passt und die Karte PCI-E Gen3 unterstützt.


- Aktuell überdenke ich erneut das Design der Front I/O Ausführung. Ein Grund dafür ist, den Preis des Gehäuses senken zu können und einen Prototyp zu haben, der dem Serienprodukt ähnlich sieht. Außerdem habe ich erfahren, dass die Abgewinkelten Lian Li Front I/O Stecker eine Tiefe von 22mm haben, dadurch würde der Platz für die maximale Grafikkartenlänge im aktuellen Gehäuse um 9mm verringert werden. Hier sind einige neue Vorschläge inklusive der Vor- und Nachteilen dieser. Wenn ich mich alleine entscheiden würde, würde ich nur zu einem Power-Switch tendieren, denn ich liebe das simple Design.


----------



## theAircoookie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Design 1: finde ich richtig gut (optisch)
Design 2: die Front IO gehören zu einem Gehäuse dazu und sollten nicht fehlen, sieht auch merkwürdig aus und man braucht nen USB Port vorne...
Design 3: Eigentlich ganz ansprechend mit nur einem USB-Port, da viele Front-Audio eh nicht brauchen...
Design 4: Geschmackssache: Der USB Port gefällt mir persönlich unten besser...
Design 5: Das allerbeste!  2USB benötigt man doch häufiger als an denkt 

Also, alle ungeraden sind super, obwohl das 5. meine Wahl wäre... auch weil du wegen dem Default-Layout Geld sparst


----------



## skyscraper (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

1 oder 3. Ohne USB ist es blöd, auf Klinkenanschlüsse kann man verzichten. 4 und 5 sind hässlich


----------



## Ruptet (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich finde beides wichtig, wenn ich entspannt beim PC sitze und mal eben ein Headset oder zB. Ladekabel anschließen muss fürs Handy habe ich keine Lust aufzustehen oder das Gehäuse zu drehen, einfach an der Front anstecken und fertig.

Optisch sieht natürlich die 2. am besten aus, Schlicht ist immer besser.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich finde das Erste sieht am Besten aus 
Zu 2: Wenn schon clean dann richtig, das DAN-Logo sollte da weg, vl an die Seite
Zu 5: Die USBs gehören näher zusammen, das würde besser aussehen.

Front Audio oder Mikro benutze ich persönlich nie. USBs aber oft.

Dein Projekt finde ich sehr gut, plane aber keinen Kauf.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Zu 5. Ist halt eine Standard LianLi Front I/O daher die Anordnung.


----------



## theAircoookie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Es wäre eventuell auch eine Option, die 3. Variante zu nehmen, aber die USB-Ports wie beim Silverstone SG06 zu realisieren.
Würde dann auch visuell gut mit dem Powerbutton harmonieren...
Das sähe minimalistisch aus und wäre ein super Kompromiss (?) für alle. Hier eine kleine Vorschau (entschuldigt meine Gimp-Künste  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das Bild stammt nicht von mir, sondern wurde aus Bigdaniels Post entnommen und bearbeitet  )


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Dann wäre aber die Grafikkartenlänge auf 280mm inkl (12mm Bracket) begrenzt. Außerdem kann man beide Ports nur dann nutzen, wenn die USB Stecker der Geräte sehr dünn sind. Außerdem finde ich, auch wenn es geschmackssache ist, das die Anschlüsse altbacken wirken.


----------



## theAircoookie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das stimmt eigentlich  dann besser das dritte mit einem USB Port


----------



## mayo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich bin definitiv,  wie bigdaniel, für Variante 2! Eventuell kann man die Ports noch anderweitig unterbringen...  
Ich finde das Case sollte bei diesem Preis und der Größe so clean wie möglich sein.  
200 € unter 7liter und wackelige und hässliche USB Ports in der Front.  Das geht doch garnicht...  Wer brauch sowas überhaupt?


----------



## theAircoookie (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Du vielleicht nicht


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Und was wäre wenn man die Front komplett clean lässt und die Ports und Taster an der Seite hat ?
Ähnlich wie beim Cooltek W2 zB


----------



## hbf878 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

An der Seite sind aber die (abnehmbaren) Seitenteile, ich glaube, dass da nicht genug Platz ist. Wenn, dann wohl auf der Oberseite...


----------



## theAircoookie (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Da nun offenbar das 4. Design den USB Port nicht mehr oben hat, sondern rechts neben dem Powerbutton, vote ich (mittlerweile) klar für 3 oder die neue Version von 4. Aus meiner Sicht ist es auch keine Lösung, die Ports an der Seite etc. hinzuzufügen, da man immernoch die Kabel hätte und der Preis auch teurer wäre als ohne IO. Ein USB Port an der Front, sei es 3 oder 4 schadet der Ästhetik nicht so sehr und ist eine gute Idee. Andererseits könnte man auch beim ursprünglichen Design bleiben, weil das fast schon zum Case "dazugehört" durch seine Optik


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

für mich kämen nur 1 oder 5 in Frage.
wie deute ich jetzt das "-280mm GPU"

heisst das in diesen Optionen können nur max 280mm Karten verbaut werden, oder soll mir das Minuszeichen davor sagen das keine 280mm langen Karten mehr verbaut werden können?
Doofe Frage ich weis, aber ich muss sicher gehen 



edit...
nur eine Idee:
könnte man nicht die USB und Audio Buchsen seitlich unterbringen?
dadurch müsste dich mehr Raum verfügbar sein für die Karte oder?
Ich hab an meinem Lian Li q25 auch eine 2 USB 2 Audio Buchse ins Seitenteil montiert weil es anderes nicht ging.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> für mich kämen nur 1 oder 5 in Frage.
> wie deute ich jetzt das "-280mm GPU"
> 
> heisst das in diesen Optionen können nur max 280mm Karten verbaut werden, oder soll mir das Minuszeichen davor sagen das keine 280mm langen Karten mehr verbaut werden können?
> Doofe Frage ich weis, aber ich muss sicher gehen



Das heißt dass statt den ursprünglichen 290mm nur noch 280mm übrig bleiben.

Ich persönlich find die Version ohne Anschlüsse sehr schick. Den Komfortnachteil, dass ich hinten anschließen muss, gibts doch bei den besseren Monitoren eh nicht dank integriertem USB-Hub. Wenn ich das Teil als Multimediamaschine einsetzen würde, würden mich die häßlichen Anschlüsse auch nerven.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

naja mich hats gewundert.
ich hab wie geschrieben ebenfalls eine solche USB / Audio Buchse verbaut (ebenfalls von Lian Li), und diese sind tiefer als 1cm. Mit dem daran liegenden Kabelstrang muss man sicherlich mit ca 3cm rechnen, eher mehr.
daher fragte ich mich halt wie es mit dem "-280mm" gemeint ist.


----------



## theAircoookie (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Es sollten theoretisch auch etwas über 29 cm gehen, jedoch könnte es dann durch die Pushpin-Ränder oder nach vorne gerichtete Pci-Stromstecker nicht passen... die eigentliche Länge des Gehäuse sollte ca. 31cm betragen...


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich würde wenn die Abgewinkelten Front I/O Stecker von LianLi nehmen die sind 22mm tief und die Kabel gehen zu Seite weg und nicht nach hinten.

Gpu Einbauplatz mit LianLi I/O:
314mm Caselänge - (2×1,5mm Wandstärke) - 22 LianLi I/O -  7mm hintere Lasche (habe die hinten bei der GPU von 12 auf 7 gekürzt) = 282mm Einbauplatz (PCB Länge max 270mm + 12mm Bracket ) 
Info: Winkelt man die Karte beim Einbau an, gewinnt man noch 5mm.


Gpu Einbauplatz ohne I/O:
314mm Caselänge - (2×1,5mm Wandstärke) - 12mm vordere Lasche -  7mm hintere Lasche (habe die hinten bei der GPU von 12 auf 7 gekürzt) = 292mm Einbauplatz (PCB Länge max 280mm + 12mm Bracket ) 
Info: Winkelt man die Karte beim Einbau an, gewinnt man noch 5mm.


----------



## v3nom (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Mir gefällt Version 2 im "Clean Look" auch am besten


----------



## Vhailor (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



> Wenn ich mich alleine entscheiden würde, würde ich nur zu einem Power-Switch tendieren, denn ich liebe das simple Design.



Version 2 - auf jeden Fall  !
Ich persönlich habe Frontanschlüsse eh nie benutzt. Höchtens welche die oben rausgingen, weil das Gehäuse unterm Tisch stand ^^. 
Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich dadurch 1cm mehr für potentielle Grafikkarten gewinne und das Gehäuse von vorne auch noch besser/cleaner aussieht, stimme ich dafür!
Hinterher stehe ich sonst da und denke mir bei ner klasse Karte: "Super, die Karte ist genial, die kauf ich! Ach shit, die ist 1cm zu lang...aber hey, dafür hab ich Front-Audio  ." 

Ansonsten votiere ich für Version 3 oder 4.

Zur Not: Das Gehäuse ist nicht riesig. Dann drehe ich das eben kurz und steck was auch immer hinten rein (man klingt der Satz doof )


----------



## theAircoookie (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Wieviel Preisdifferenz würden die verschiedenen Optionen denn ausmachen? also ohne/nur ein USB/(bis jetzt) Standard?


----------



## MfDoom (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich fände das Gehäuse interessant für eine Selbstbaukonsole unterm Fernseher im Fernsehschrank, da wären USBs vorne schon unerlässlich. Aber nichts was sich nicht durch einen Hub lösen lässt.
Beim ZockPC bleibe ich bei der Devise das die nie genug Luft zum Atmen haben können, sonst drohen Scherereien


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

default = -0€
LianLi Panel = -5€
1xUSB = -9€ (sofern LianLi keinen eigenen Stecker bauen muss sonst -4€)
Nur Power = -15€


----------



## Shubi (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich finde eine cleane Front am besten, also Option 2!


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Post von mir gelöscht.


----------



## Vhailor (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Finde ich auch gut 

PS: Dachte der Unterschied zwischen 280 vs 290mm wäre signifikanter, aber dennoch ist er beachtenswert. Auf CB sieht man, dass z.B. von 10 GTX 980ern 2 generell nicht passen würden (30cm), 3 weitere bereits über 280mm lang sind un nur 5 in ein DAN A4 mit großem I/O passen würden. 10 GeForce GTX 980 im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
Pessimistisch gesprochen, könnte man auch sagen: Mit max 280mm würde nur jede zweite High-End-Karte passen.


----------



## skyscraper (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Super Lösung!


----------



## v3nom (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

top


----------



## bigdaniel (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Guten Abend,


ich benötige noch einmal eure Unterstützung. Für eine bessere Auswertung der Front I/O Frage, bitte ich euch an der folgenden Umfrage teilzunehmen. Ich hoffe dadurch finden wir die Beste Lösung.


DAN A4-SFX Front I/O Umfrage


----------



## Viner-Cent (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich glaube ich darf hier mal ein kleines Argument für die Sidepannel USB ports machen, ich habe schon oft erlebt, wie Freunde ihre Front USB Buchsen kaputt gemacht haben, als sie dagegen gelaufen sind, wenn da ein USB Stick drin war. Auf der Seite wird das nie passieren können. Und es fällt das Argument gegen Side-I/O aus, was bei normalen Cases gemacht wird, dass man das Gehäuse nicht ganz gegen die Wand stellen kann, sondern mindestens 5cm Platz lassen muss, weil das Gehäuse einfach so wahnsinnig klein ist und wahrscheinlich aufm Schreibtisch landet.


----------



## theAircoookie (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Vielleicht ist die Umfrage gar nicht so gut, da es hauptsächlich zwei Meinungen gibt: mit oder ohne USB. Nun voten die dafür für eines der vier Designs, aber alle dagegen für das zweite. Somit wäre es eigentlich besser, die Summe aller Votings für USB mit dem gegen USB zu vergleichen bzw. erst die Frage "Willst du generell Front IO? Ja/Nein" als ausschlaggebend. Ansonsten wird auf jedenfall das Design ohne USB gewinnen. Mir z.B. ist USB wichtig, welches Design es genau wird ist mir relativ egal, tendiere aber zu 3 oder 5 (hab 3 gevoted) (alternativ auch, das man in der Umfrage mehrere Designs wählen könnte, mit denen man einverstanden ist)


----------



## Vhailor (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hab für 2 gevotet. Ehrlich gesagt war es mir aber egal ob 2 oder Variante 3 . Hab ne Münze geworfen.
Glaube aber, dass das I/O an der Seite (ohne den Platz für die Karte einzuschränken) für viele durchaus eine sinnvolle Veränderung ist. Wenn das Case auf dem Schreibtisch, angenommen links von einem, steht, sind die USB-Ports wirklich nur einen kurzen Schwenk mit dem Arm entfernt - ohne gleich von vorne aufzufallen. 
@cookie: Denke eher, dass es 2 Lager in der Richtung gibt, dass das eine Front-Audio haben will und das andere nicht. Hier sehe ich den größten Unterschied. Wo genau nun die 1-2 USB-Ports sind macht den Kohl nur optisch fett, aber nicht so stark funktionell wie mit/ohne Audio.


----------



## Drakexz (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Wenn wirklich jemand USB Anschlüsse an der Front braucht, dann gibt es genug USB Hubs (ob jetzt billig Plastik Teil, oder "Designer" Hub bleibt dem Nutzer überlassen.)

Von mir aus, lass alle Front Anschlüsse weg. (Hab auch dafür abgestimmt)


----------



## theAircoookie (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Kann man nicht auch einfach zwei Varianten anbieten, da sich zwischen Varianten 2 und 3 nur das Seitenpanel ändert (innere Befestigungen für das USB-PCB  kann man ja bei der Version 2 dann auch drinlassen, man muss es ja nicht rein tun)? Das hört sich jetzt eventuell übertrieben an, aber ich bezahle auch 20€ mehr für USB, bevor ich mir einen hässlichen Hub auf den Schreibtisch lege und für den auch nochmal das doppelte bezahle


----------



## skyscraper (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



theAircoookie schrieb:


> Kann man nicht auch einfach zwei Varianten anbieten, da sich zwischen Varianten 2 und 3 nur das Seitenpanel ändert (innere Befestigungen für das USB-PCB  kann man ja bei der Version 2 dann auch drinlassen, man muss es ja nicht rein tun)? Das hört sich jetzt eventuell übertrieben an, aber ich bezahle auch 20€ mehr für USB, bevor ich mir einen hässlichen Hub auf den Schreibtisch lege und für den auch nochmal das doppelte bezahle



Alleine schon, dass der Hub dann da im Weg liegt würde mich stören...


----------



## Flo670 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Könnte man es eigentlich irgenwie hin bekommt eine 140W TDP CPU in dem Gehäuse zu Kühlen ?  Luftkühler ? oder so eine  kompakt CPU Wasserkühlung ?


----------



## The_Schroeder (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Was vorallem aber schon am Mainboard scheitert.
Die kleinste Größe für Sockel 2011 ist mATX, hier verbaut wird mITX


----------



## Flo670 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich sollte echt genauer hinschauen. Das A von m*A*tx is bei mir irgenwie nicht angekommen^^


----------



## kaisims (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Welche 970 Sollte denn auf jeden Fall reinpassen? Suche momentan eine gute und würde dann eine nehmen wollen, die dann auch später in dies Gehäuse reinpasst. 
Was ist besser, Referenzdesign oder ein bestimmtes Custom Design?

Die hier sollte ohne Probleme passen, denke ich mal: https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-970-zt-90101-10p-a1167955.html


----------



## Vhailor (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Jede Karte, die höchstens 2 Slots breit und maximal 280mm lang ist (solange nicht feststeht, wie genau die Front des Gehäuses produziert wird).


----------



## kaisims (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Jede Karte, die höchstens 2 Slots breit und maximal 280mm lang ist (solange nicht feststeht, wie genau die Front des Gehäuses produziert wird).



Aber welches Design der Karte ist effizienter? Referenz oder Custom?


----------



## Addi (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



kaisims schrieb:


> Aber welches Design der Karte ist effizienter? Referenz oder Custom?



Referenz/ Radiallüfterdesigns würde ich jetzt mal sagen. Die Axiallüfterlösungen pusten die warme Luft ins Gehäuse.

Die Radiallüfterlösungen saugen kalte Luft an, schaufeln sie durch die Karte und die Luft wird dann direkt hinten aus dem Gehäuse gedrückt.

Aber dazu wird dir Daniel denke ich mehr sagen können wenn der Prototyp da ist.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

ich würd in jeden fall lieber eine custom lösung bevorzugen.
die ref kühler sind waren bisher in keinem mir bekannten Szenario besser wie eine Custom Lösung.
Zudem ist der Widerverkaufswert einer Custom Karte auch besser.


----------



## L-Patrick (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Referenz, also DHE ist imo die bessere Wahl. Wobei ich auch mit meiner HD7950 OC absolut keine Probleme in meinem "Testaufbau" hatte, ganz im Gegenteil. Die Temperaturen waren besser als in meinem Prodigy zuvor

Allerdings wirst du bei den semipassiven die Lüfterkurve anheben müssen. Passiv im Leerlauf wird ohne Gehäuselüfter wahrscheinlich schief gehen


----------



## v3nom (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Gibt es schon etwas neues?


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hallo Leute,


hier kommt das nächste Update.


Ich habe einige Teile des Gehäuses neu konstruiert. 
Das Gehäuse besteht nun aus einem inneren Rahmen und Seitenteilen.
Der Vorteil daran ist, dass man nun alle Seitenteile entfernen kann und eine bessere und leichtere Verkabelung möglich ist.


Außerdem habe ich einen dritten 2,5" Festplattenplatz vor dem Netzteil hinzugefügt. Dadurch ist auch dieser Raum optimal genutzt. Nun können 
bis zu 3 x 2,5" Festplatten/SSD's mit einem normalen SFX Netzteil und 2x 2,5" Festplatten/SSD's mit einem SFX-L Netzteil verbaut werden.


An der Front ist nun ein USB 3.0 Steckplatz vorhanden.


Die Stabilität der halterung wurde erhöht.


In der Zwischenzeit hat das Lian Li Engineering-Team die CAD-Zeichnungen erhalten und analysiert diese. Ich erhalte die Ergebnisse nächste Woche. Morgen werde ich die Ergebnisse der Umfrage veröffentlichen!



http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_1jouzb.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_2g1ud9.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_3c6u9s.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_4y8ua9.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_50uuzk.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_6i1usd.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_7truxc.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_8pfuqd.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_9sgutd.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_10lguhi.jpg


----------



## Viner-Cent (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das mit der HDD hintet dem Frontpannel ist eine klasse Idee, dann wird es ja echt keine Probleme mehr geben mit dem Speicherplatz, dann ist ja mit einem SFX Netzteil sogar SSD und ein HDD Raid ohne M.2 möglich


----------



## Computer_Freak (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Sieht ja richtig gut aus, aber sind auch Staubfilter geplant ?


----------



## L-Patrick (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Irgendwie sagt mir der einzelne USB 3.0 Port vorn designtechnisch überhaupt nicht zu. Wäre es nicht möglich, mit deinem Logo (also "DAN") eine Art Abdeckung für den USB Slot zu konstruieren, wenn man diesen um 90° dreht?
Wie man es z.B. von Autoradios kennt, wo dann eine Art Gummipropfen davor ist. Oder eine Art Slider, den man zur Seite schieben kann


----------



## kaisims (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Irgendwie sagt mir der einzelne USB 3.0 Port vorn designtechnisch überhaupt nicht zu. Wäre es nicht möglich, mit deinem Logo (also "DAN") eine Art Abdeckung für den USB Slot zu konstruieren, wenn man diesen um 90° dreht?
> Wie man es z.B. von Autoradios kennt, wo dann eine Art Gummipropfen davor ist. Oder eine Art Slider, den man zur Seite schieben kann


Ich finde bei einem USB Port überwiegt der Nutzen weit über dem Design. 
Wie hast du dir denn so eine Abdeckung vorgestellt? Bei einem Slider hat man ja die Kante bzw. ein Loch und den erhöhten Platzverbrauch. Und einem Gummipfropfen passt ja wohl nicht wirklich ins Design Konzept. Eine Abdeckung aus Metall hätte auch eine Kante und zudem bräuchte man ja ein System diese Abdeckung auch lösen zu können, welches wieder unter dem Design leidet. 

Mir persönlich gefällt die Entscheidung sehr gut und kann es kaum erwarten selbst nutzen zu dürfen


----------



## L-Patrick (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

So wie im Bild ganz unten links: http://76.my/UserImages/Items/1209/04/WKK1561@4.jpg 
Rechts neben der Tastensperre mit LG Logo. Dort könnte man dann z.B. auch "DAN" drauf schreiben und wer es nicht will, schiebt es einfach auf und lässt somit die Sicht auf den USB Steckplatz frei


----------



## kaisims (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> So wie im Bild ganz unten links: http://76.my/UserImages/Items/1209/04/WKK1561@4.jpg
> Rechts neben der Tastensperre mit LG Logo. Dort könnte man dann z.B. auch "DAN" drauf schreiben und wer es nicht will, schiebt es einfach auf und lässt somit die Sicht auf den USB Steckplatz frei



Ich hatte an ein Autoradio gedacht, war aber das gleiche Prinzip  
Viel sauberer sieht das aber nicht aus und würde mich persönlich mehr stören, als ein einfacher USB Port, den man ja schon von jedem anderen Gehäuse kennt.


----------



## theAircoookie (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Also meiner Ansicht nach sieht der USB Port da gut aus  so eine Schiebeklappenlösung würde die Kosten erhöhen und in dem Gehäuse eine hässliche Vertiefung erzeugen

Edit: Wie wäre es mit einem USB 3.1 Typ A Port? Kann man jetzt schon kriegen und trotzdem alle jetztigen Geräte dran anschließen... http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/USB-3_1-and-IO_.jpg ansonsten sollte man nicht auf den Typ C Port zurückgreifen, wegen der Kompatibilität mit jetztigen Sticks etc. sondern eher bei normalem USB 3 bleiben... auf jedenfall ist es super, dass die Entscheidung erstmal auf das Vorhandensein eines USB Ports gefallen ist 

Edit2: USB 3.0 und 3.1 sind vom Pinlayout her identisch, d.h. man kann mit entsprechendem Mainboard bestehende 3.0 Buchsen am Case mit 3.1-Geschwindigkeit betreiben! 

Edit3000: Ich denke mittlerweile, dass das A4 eine Ausnahme ist und auch als erstes einen oder zwei USB-C Ports haben könnte...


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Soweit ich weiß sind USB 3.0 und 3.1 Ports (abgesehen von Typ C) doch elektrisch und physisch identisch, den Unterschied macht doch nur der Controllerchip, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## theAircoookie (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Yup, du hast recht  ich sollte mich in Zukunft besser informieren


----------



## minejo22 (2. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Schick mir ne E-Mail wenn Ich es Kaufen kann /Crodfunden(schreibt man das so)  kann ich will es haben.


----------



## Kusanar (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Also eine Schiebeklappe würde ich noch doofer finden als den blanken USB-Port. Mich stört er ja so vorne an der Front auch ein wenig, war einer von den paar die für ein Design ohne USB abgestimmt haben. Vielleicht wäre sowas in Richtung USB-Stöpsel eine Alternative? Wie von L-Patrick vorgeschlagen, könnte man ja auch darauf ein DAN zaubern dass man bei eingestecktem Stöpsel sieht.
Dann ist man 1. den USB-Port los wenn man ihn nicht haben will, kann aber 2. den Stöpsel auch rausnehmen und den USB-Port bei Bedarf nutzen.


----------



## mayo (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ein Stöpsel auf einem weitestgehend cleanem Gehäuse wäre ja ein Rückschritt. Dann lieber die offene  Buchse, die sieht in natura bestimmt unauffälliger aus als ein Gummi und Plaste Stöpsel der da drauf klebt...


----------



## Kusanar (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hättest du dir meinen geposteten Link angesehen, dann wüsstest du dass man die Teile auch etwas ansehnlicher (und z.B. mit Alufront) gestalten kann. Ich habe es nur als eine Option aufgezeigt für Leute, denen eine weitgehend "cleane" Front lieber ist. Der USB-Anschluß verschwindet unter dem Stöpsel, auf der Front ist nur noch das "DAN"-Alulogo vom Stöpsel sichtbar.

Wie wärs denn mit einem Gegenvorschlag?


Edit: Hab noch eine grauslige 15sec-Paint-Grafik beigefügt, dann wirds vielleicht klarer was ich gemeint hab. Die Front muss nicht rund sein, kann auch eckig ausgeführt sein.
Solche Teile kann man sich mit etwas Zeit und Fingerfertigkeit auch selber basteln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaisims (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Hättest du dir meinen geposteten Link angesehen, dann wüsstest du dass man die Teile auch etwas ansehnlicher (und z.B. mit Alufront) gestalten kann. Ich habe es nur als eine Option aufgezeigt für Leute, denen eine weitgehend "cleane" Front lieber ist. Der USB-Anschluß verschwindet unter dem Stöpsel, auf der Front ist nur noch das "DAN"-Alulogo vom Stöpsel sichtbar.
> 
> Wie wärs denn mit einem Gegenvorschlag?
> 
> ...



Ich möchte nicht deine Gefühle verletzten, aber das sähe ja schrecklich aus. Solange das Ziel, den USB Port vor Dreck zu schützen, nicht verfolgt wird, sondern um die Front "Cleaner" zu machen, dann ist das nicht der richtige Weg. Vergesst bitte nicht, dass durch den Powerbutton die Front eh nicht komplett glatt ist. Und durch so einen Selbstgebastelten Pfropfen macht man es meiner Meinung nach nicht schöner.


----------



## Gripschi (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Also Ich find ein Port stört nicht. Gehört bald zum Standardt denk Ich.

Ein Stöpsel in jeglicher Form find Ich naja Doof.

Soll das Logo nicht eh magnetisch sein? Wenn kann man es bei Bedarf doch so positionieren das es den Port bedeckt.

Fertig wärt ihr.


----------



## Kusanar (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



Gripschi schrieb:


> Soll das Logo nicht eh magnetisch sein? Wenn kann man es bei Bedarf doch so positionieren das es den Port bedeckt



Ja, damit wäre das Thema schon erledigt 

Also mich persönlich stört der USB-Port auch nicht, also keinerlei Gefühle verletzt  Finde halt nur die Lösung mit Schiebeklappe furchtbar, da hab ich auch lieber einen blanken USB vor der Nase.


----------



## skyscraper (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich denke, ein Blanker wäre am saubersten und am einfachsten herzustellen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Also wenn man den USB Port clean bzw sauber haben will, würde ich mich eher am Design halten welches Phanteks nutzt, die sind zweckmäßig und relativ unscheinbar.

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vhailor (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich wunder mich nur, wo auf einmal ein senkrechter USB-Port unten rechts herkommt ?!
Stört mich jetzt nicht so enorm, aber wenn es sich realisieren lässt, fände ich den Port in der Wagerechten mit nem magnetischen "Dan"-Sticker verdeckt so ziemlich optimal !!


----------



## Addi (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich nur, wo auf einmal ein senkrechter USB-Port unten rechts herkommt ?!
> Stört mich jetzt nicht so enorm, aber wenn es sich realisieren lässt, fände ich den Port in der Wagerechten mit nem magnetischen "Dan"-Sticker verdeckt so ziemlich optimal !!



Nur das Alu nicht magnetisch ist 

Ich finde es so wie es ist ganz gut. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den Prototypen damit man die Temps und Lautstärke subjektiv bestimmen kann.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das Metall des USB Ports aber.


----------



## Vhailor (3. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*


I see, you've got a point there . Öhm, joa...NEXT 



> Das Metall des USB Ports aber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fraglich, ob so ein Mini-Sticker überhaupt großartig halten würde


----------



## oneshot2000 (4. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hallo an alle,

die zuvor eingebrachte Idee mit dem USB 3.1 Typ C Stecker finde ich unglaublich gut, da das dann wohl auch für lange Zeit das erste und einzige Gehäuse mit USB 3.1 Typ C- Stecker sein wird.
Gut finde ich auch das der Stecker echt klein, unaufällig und daher sehr edel aussieht und super zu dem schönen Gehäuse passen würde .
Solange Typ C noch nicht so sehr verbreitet ist, kann man ja einen Adapter reinstecken, den gibt es für ein paar Euro.

Ich würde damit klarkommen, wenn dafür der USB Stecker so klein und fein aussieht 

Aber seht euch doch selbst die Bilder an dann gebt ihr mir bestimmt recht.....


Hier mal ein Bild mit Vergleich 3.1 Typ C  neben "normalem" Usb 3.0
und eines vom Adapter


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Doppelpost, kp wo der her kommt


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Herzlich wilkommen in Forum, oneshot2000 


Soweit ich weis gibt es noch nicht wirklich Gehäuse Buchsen mit Typ C gibt, ich meine in einem Artikel hier aufm PCGH gelesen zu haben, dass MB Hersteller gerade mit Gehäuse Herstellern zusammenarbeiten, um eben 3.1 an Gehäuse zu bringen. Wäre aber wirklich genial, wenn es möglich ist. Und ich wäre einfach nur für den USB Port ohne Cover oder sonst was, einfach hinter/in der Aluplatte, weniger ist mehr.


----------



## Vhailor (5. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das mag den early adopter sicher total befriedigen, aber ich schätze mal, dass man ohne Adapter auf Jahre nichts vom C-Port hat. Somit müsste ich den Adapter lange Zeit mit dran stöpseln bis überhaupt mal was mit C-Port-Ende um die Ecke kommt. Und selbst dann, bräuchte ich widerum nen Adapter, weil mal wieder keine S**, außer man selbst, einen C-Port hat .
Wie auch immer, nettes Feature und Aushängeschild. Dope für die EAs unter uns. Ich jedenfalls hab kein Problem damit, alles hinten reinzustecken.


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

"Ich jedenfalls hab kein Problem damit, alles hinten reinzustecken." ...Made my day!....


----------



## oneshot2000 (5. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ja das stimmt...Bin dann wohl ein Early  Adopter.
Aber man muss ja nicht die "schönen" C-Typ Buchse vorne benutzen da das verbaute Mainboard doch etliche normale USB Anschlüsse haben wird.
Dann wären alle zufrieden.
Die die gerne hinten reinstecken   ..... 
und die Optik-/ und Future-Fans (Early  Adopters)....

Ich jedenfalls benutze PC Gehäuse über viiieele Jahre und in der Zeit hat sich bestimmt was getan in Sachen USB 3.1 /Typ-C usw...
Da wäre es doch schön wenn man dann schon alles vom feinsten dran hat....

Ode aber es gibt in 1-2 Jahren mal wieder so ein schönes Gehäuse von Daniel..  DAN SFX 2.0
oder so..


----------



## bigdaniel (5. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich habe mal bei LianLi nachgefragt, ob die bereits den USB 3.1 Type-C haben. Mal schauen was die sagen.


----------



## theAircoookie (5. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei LianLi nachgefragt, ob die bereits den USB 3.1 Type-C haben. Mal schauen was die sagen.



Wäre toll, wenn das das erste Case mit C-Port wäre  Bin gar nicht so dagegen, sieht gut aus, ich hatte vergessen, dass es Adapter gibt


----------



## StormForU (7. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich fände USB 3.1 C auch eine gute Idee, zumal die Front erstens wahrscheinlich eleganter aussehen würde und zum zweiten, da ein Type-C Buchse eine geringere Tiefe als eine normale A-Buchse aufweist.


----------



## StormForU (7. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ein Problem bei einem front USB 3.1 Type-C wäre aber glaube ich das Mainboard, denn wo sollte man den Stecker anschließen? :o


----------



## bigdaniel (7. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Wird auch bei 3.1 beim internen 20pin bleiben.


----------



## StormForU (7. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Achso das wusste ich jetzt nicht. Weißt du ob man dann auch wie bei 3.0 zwei Buchsen betreiben kann?


----------



## theAircoookie (7. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ja ist genau gleich, aber warscheinlich hat das A4 ja nur eine  außer mit typ c sehen auch 2 gut aus


----------



## Kotzi01 (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hallo

Daniel... geniales gehäuse!

Mir gefallen persönlich 2 USB Steckplätze vorn... 
Kann man in das Gehäuse kein Slim Laufwerk mehr integrieren? Über dem Netzteil? Oder ist das Gehäuse dazu zu schmal?
Dann wäre es echt das Perfekte gehäuse... Könnte man sowas hinterher reinbasteln? geht halt nur wenn das gehäuse so breit ist... deshalb mein frage? Wenn nicht wäre eben dann wieder so ein doppel USB Anschluss vorne gut... 1x DVD Laufwerk und 1x Externe HDD schließe ich dann da an ohne jedes ma hinten rum zu fummeln....

Von der kühlung müsste es doch wunderbar Funktionieren? Das ding saugt mehr frischluft an als jedes Desktop gehäuse 

Schon tests gemacht mit ner Titan oder 290X AMD?
Was sagen die Mainboard Temps? 


Wie gesagt finde das Projekt so spannend!!!! mach bitte weiter!

Grüße


----------



## bigdaniel (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Zwei USB sind  leider nicht möglich, denn zum einen muss ich auf fertige Lösungen setzen damit LianLi nicht extra Werkzeuge erstellen muss und zum anderen ist kein Platz für zwei Buchsen.
Auch ein Slimlaufwerk passt nicht. Das Gehäuse ist 114mm breit ein Slimlaufwerk ist 125mm breit. Es gibt keine Stelle im Case in dem es passen würde. Und ein externes Laufwerk braucht man wenn überhaupt nur noch zur Installation des Betriebssystems.


----------



## Kotzi01 (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Also dreht sich das um grob einen cm....

Bitte behalte dir das aber mal hinterkopf! 2 USB an der Front und ein Slim DVD Platz wäre für eine 2. Variante echt eine sinnvolle Idee.
Bin mir sicher du findest dafür auch eine Lösung... Talent hast du ja genug!!! 

Damit hätte ich dann genau das was ich mir schon immer gewünscht habe... 
Viele andere würden ein Slimlaufwerk doch lieber bevorzugen...auch wenn man es nicht mehr so oft braucht aber gerade bei Spiele PC´s dann doch noch....

Am liebsten würde ich selber das basteln anfangen... mir fehlt nur die zeit....

Grüße


----------



## StormForU (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



Kotzi01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mir gefallen persönlich 2 USB Steckplätze vorn...
> Kann man in das Gehäuse kein Slim Laufwerk mehr integrieren? Über dem Netzteil? Oder ist das Gehäuse dazu zu schmal?
> Dann wäre es echt das Perfekte gehäuse... Könnte man sowas hinterher reinbasteln? geht halt nur wenn das gehäuse so breit ist... deshalb mein frage? Wenn nicht wäre eben dann wieder so ein doppel USB Anschluss vorne gut... 1x DVD Laufwerk und 1x Externe HDD schließe ich dann da an ohne jedes ma hinten rum zu fummeln....



jaa genau, für solche Zwecke wären zwei USB Anschlüsse genau richtig


----------



## kaisims (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Mit den 2 USB in der Front ist ja mittlerweile geklärt und auch abgestimmt worden.


Kotzi01 schrieb:


> Viele andere würden ein Slimlaufwerk doch lieber bevorzugen...auch wenn man es nicht mehr so oft braucht aber gerade bei Spiele PC´s dann doch noch....


Dann wird das Gehäuse aber wieder unnötig aufgebläht werden, für die, die das gar nicht benötigen.
Ich persönlich habe mein DVD-Laufwerk in den letzten Jahren vielleicht zwei mal genutzt, wobei ich da auch einfach mit einem Fremd-PC oder einem externen Laufwerk hätte arbeiten können.
Gerade bei einem Spiele PC braucht man kein Laufwerk mehr, da man alles bei Steam, Origin, etc. runterladen kann und mittlerweile auch Filme über Amazon und co. streamt. Meine letztes Spiel, welches ich mir auf CD gekauft habe, war Simcity beim Launch. Abgesehen von den ganzen Problemen damals ist es heute wohl schneller das ganze Spiel runterzuladen, als die CD zu installieren und dann noch 11 Updates zu installieren.

Ein Slim Laufwerk ist zwar eine nette Idee, aber so oft, wie ich es nutze ist eine externe Lösung durchaus besser.


----------



## theAircoookie (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Laufwerk total unnötig ist in SFF, ich benutze mittlerweile sogar für die OS Installation nen Stick  da ist schon ein 3,5" HDD-Platz interessanter, da man aber auch z.B 2x3TB einbauen kann mittlerweile ist der auch obsolet. Das Gehäuse ist perfekt  nur Mini-ITX und normale Grafikkarte und Keine Vergrößerung durch unnötigen Kram wie ATX-Netzteile, große Festplatten oder Laufwerke


----------



## StormForU (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



theAircoookie schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Laufwerk total unnötig ist in SFF, ich benutze mittlerweile sogar für die OS Installation nen Stick  da ist schon ein 3,5" HDD-Platz interessanter, da man aber auch z.B 2x3TB einbauen kann mittlerweile ist der auch obsolet. Das Gehäuse ist perfekt  nur Mini-ITX und normale Grafikkarte und Keine Vergrößerung durch unnötigen Kram wie ATX-Netzteile, große Festplatten oder Laufwerke



Jaa das Gehäuse ist einfach genial, da es genauestens durchdacht und an die Bedürfnisse angepasst ist.
Ich finde so etwas eindeutig besser als diese ganzen "Big-Mid Tower für ATX mit 11 Festplattenplätzen, 4 %.25 zoll Schächten und natürlich Wasserkühlung" Gehäuse, nur damit die Zielgruppen maximiert werden.


----------



## bigdaniel (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



Kotzi01 schrieb:


> Also dreht sich das um grob einen cm....
> 
> Viele andere würden ein Slimlaufwerk doch lieber bevorzugen...auch wenn man es nicht mehr so oft braucht aber gerade bei Spiele PC´s dann doch noch....



Ich bin der Meinung die Mehrzahl der User benötigt wirklich kein optisches Laufwerk. Für alle die es wirklich benötigen gibt es das Silverstone SG05. Und nein es ist nicht nur der eine Zentimeter, denn man müsste das Gehäuse auch noch um rund 2 cm erhöhen, denn sonst fehlt der Platz für den Stromstecker des SFX Netzteils. Dann wären wir bei fast 9 Liter. Kommt also nicht in Frage. Dieses Gehäuse soll halt mal nicht dem Standard entsprechen. Ich versuche mit dem Gehäuse viele alte unnötige Features loszuwerden. Dazu gehören z.B. Powerleds und HDD-Led, 3,5" Laufwerke, optisches Laufwerk, riesen IO Panel, alte Belüftungs- und Hardware Anordnungskonzepte und nicht zu vergsennen Gehäusevolumen die nichts mit ITX am Hut haben.


----------



## theAircoookie (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ja und bei fast 9 Litern wäre es garnicht mehr soviel kleiner wie das M1 D: und das ganze Case-Design mit der Riser-Lösung wäre dann auch nicht meht lukrativ, da 80€ für -2 Liter auszugeben (meiner Ansicht nach) unnötig ist im Gegensatz zu -4 Litern


----------



## Pokerclock (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich persönlich finde das Projekt auch ganz hervorragend.  Kleine Gehäuse sind vor allem bei typischen Office-Systemen am einfachsten zu realisieren. Dann von vornherein aber gleich ein Gehäuse für den bestmöglichen Spiele-Einsatz zu konzipieren, ist wirklich eine Herausforderung, die mir hier sehr gut gelungen scheint.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch meine Erfahrungen mit kleinen Gehäusen sammeln dürfen und bin vor allem immer mit Temperatur und damit einhergehend entsprechender Lautstärke konfrontiert worden. Und wenn man mal nach ein, zwei Jahren das Gehäuse öffnet, kommt einem vor allem eines entgegen: Staub.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Staubfiltern aus? Dürften wohl auch den kompakten Ausmaßen zum Opfer gefallen sein, oder? Mal darüber nachgedacht? Wenn man - so wie ich - im Freundeskreis mehrere PCs "betreut", ist das immer wieder eine üble Angelegenheit.


----------



## Vhailor (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

@Pokerclock - die Staubfilterfrage wurde hier schon ein dutzend Mal gestellt (von mir auch mehrmals). Hab nie gesehen, dass die beantwortet wurde . Wir scheinen hier einen wunden Punkt zu treffen .
Natürlich würde ich mir Staubfilter auf jeden Fall auch wünschen. Glaube nicht, dass die soviel in den Maßen ausmachen können. 

Was das Laufwerk oder mehr USB-Ports angeht: Um Himmels Willen, bitte nicht! Das würde gegen das ganze Konzept arbeiten. Für sowas gibts bereits genug Alternativen. Zum Glück ist das hier eh kein Thema.


----------



## bigdaniel (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Staubfilter wird es aus einem einfachen Grund nicht geben, es gibt keine die passen, denn alle Öffnungen im Case sind nicht standardisiert. Ich werde versuchen, mit DEMCifilter SA ein Customfilter Set herzustellen, dieses wird jedoch aus logistischen Gründen nicht beim Case dabei sein kann aber beim Hersteller erworben werden.


----------



## Viner-Cent (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das ist eine gute Lösung, man muss sich bei der Größe auch um jedes bisschen Airflow Gedanken machen, ich benutze nur noch ein externes Laufwerk, und das steht dann meistens aufm PC drauf und hängt hinten an der I/O dran, war bisher für mich immer die beste Lösung.


----------



## CandyOrange (8. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich finde das Gehäuse eigentlich Richtig Geil Konzept ,Gestaltung ect. 
pffff Staubfilter und so kleinigkeiten das sind für mich keine ernsthaften Probleme hab das schon X mal gefixt!
aufjedenfall Abonniert!
ab wann startet das Projekt auf Kickstarter habe es noch nicht Gefunden ?


----------



## bigdaniel (9. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das dauert noch etwas. In den nächsten 6 Wochen erhalte ich erstmal den final release Prototyp von Lian Li.


----------



## Vhailor (9. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Staubfilter wird es aus einem einfachen Grund nicht geben, es gibt keine die passen, denn alle Öffnungen im Case sind nicht standardisiert. Ich werde versuchen, mit DEMCifilter SA ein Customfilter Set herzustellen, dieses wird jedoch aus logistischen Gründen nicht beim Case dabei sein kann aber beim Hersteller erworben werden.



Damit kann ich sehr gut leben


----------



## oneshot2000 (9. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Oh Gott , 
bitte bloß kein Slim Laufwerk oder ähnliches. Auch ich habe seit Jahren keine CD/DVD mehr für den Computer gebraucht. 
Ein Laufwerk wäre also total sinnlos und völlig veraltet...
Bitte schön clean belassen das Gehäuse.


----------



## Viner-Cent (9. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hey Dan, mir ist noch was aufgefallen, v.a. mit DDR4 bald mit Skylake musst du darauf aufmerksam machen, dass der superhohe RAM, wie es ihn jetzt oft bei DDR4 gibt, zu hoch ist, ich habs jetzt auf die max. Kühlerhöhe von 48mm bezogen (z.B. der hier passt nicht: Essencore )


----------



## bigdaniel (10. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

So Leute mal wieder ein kleines Update von mir:

Es geht mit großen Schritten voran.  Das Case ist bei Lian Li vom Engineering-Team fast fertig abgenommen, es sind nur noch kleine Details zu klären. In  dieser Woche werde ich die Verpackung designen und dann hoffe ich, geht der Prototyp nächste Woche in den Bau. Bilder vom Bau werde ich bei Lian Li anfragen.


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Klasse, freu mich schon drauf, v.a. auf die Messungen


----------



## bigdaniel (12. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hier ist ein erstes Bild vom Design der Verpackung. Wie bereits erwähnt, versuche ich das Design der Verpackung so simpel wie möglich zu machen. Die Gewichtsangabe ist nur als Platzhalter eingetragen.


----------



## Viner-Cent (12. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Sehr schön!


----------



## theAircoookie (12. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Super Sache! ich bin nur etwas irritiert von den Angaben auf der Seite (ist doch eine silberne Version bzw. ein Verkauf ohne Riser geplant?) ich frage nur, kaufe eh schwarz mit Riser


----------



## oneshot2000 (12. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Oh ja bitte bitte auch eine SILBERNE Version anbieten....
Schwarz ist so ´90iger....


----------



## Ruptet (12. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Schwarz 90er ?

Digga, Schwarz ist Zeitlos und passt immer.


----------



## bigdaniel (13. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Wir haben die 100.000 Klicks hier im Thread erreicht . Über alle 4 Foren sind es nun mehr als 370.000 Klicks.


----------



## oneshot2000 (13. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hihi Anlagen,  Videorecorder,  Fernseher, DVD Player, Standlautsprecher, Bigtower Computergehäuse usw usw. Alles war immer in schwarz oder noch besser klavier lackiert schwarz. Bis vor einigen Jahren endlich sich auch weiss und Aluoptik verbreitet haben. 
Ich bin kein Apple Fan aber die silberne Farbe der Geräte passt ja wohl super in eine moderne Wohnumgebung .
Ausserdem sind diese schwarzen Kästen immer schöne Staubfänger und ich möchte nicht jeden Tag Staub wischen damit es fein aussieht. 
Aber über Geschmack  sollte man nicht streiten.
Wenn es Silber und schwarz gibt ist ja alles ok.


----------



## L-Patrick (13. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich würde mir ja noch eine Art Gunmetall Grey/ Apple Spacegrey wünschen, die Farbe ist einfach toll


----------



## Drakexz (13. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja noch eine Art Gunmetall Grey/ Apple Spacegrey wünschen, die Farbe ist einfach toll



Dann am besten auch gleich noch in den verschiensten Rot-, Grün- und Blautönen. 
Leute, schwarz und silber ist zeitlos / klassisch und passt in 99% der Fälle immer. Wenn doch einer noch eine andere Farbe will, dann wäre Casemodding immer noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## theAircoookie (13. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Wie sieht es eigentlich aktuell mit USB Typ C aus?


----------



## bigdaniel (13. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Typ 3.1 C wird es beim Prototyp nicht geben weil aktuell nicht verfügbar für Gehäuse bei LianLi. Bei der finalen Produktion kann es anders aussehen.


----------



## theAircoookie (13. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Dann warten wir mal ab  freu mich schon auf die Messungen und Bilder des Prototyps!


----------



## Viner-Cent (13. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Also silberne Version kaufen und dann einen teiltransparenten. grauen Lack drüber, eine ganz dünne Schicht, ich glaube ich habe meine Mission gefunden


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Sieht mega aus. meine Grenze wäre auch bei 199,- - mal schauen was es am Ende kostet.


----------



## Vhailor (16. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Es geht also doch: 2011v3 in ITX 
ASRock Unveils World's First Mini-ITX Socket LGA2011v3 Motherboard | techPowerUp

Bin mal gespannt, ob das jemand mit dem DAN A4 umsetzt


----------



## Icedaft (16. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Dürfte nur Probleme mit dem CPU-Kühler geben so wie das ausschaut....


----------



## bigdaniel (16. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Falsch, es gibt genügend 1He Kühler von Dyatron z.B. T318 mit der notwendigen  narrow ilm Halterung die passen. Zusammen mit dem Noctua A9x14  passt der.


----------



## Icedaft (16. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ich meinte dies auch eher auf den mit dem MB mitgelieferten Kühler bezogen, welcher offensichtlich nicht als Top-Blow ausgeführt ist...


----------



## Addi (16. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Falsch, es gibt genügend 1He Kühler von Dyatron z.B. T318 mit der notwendigen  narrow ilm Halterung die passen. Zusammen mit dem Noctua A9x14  passt der.



Die Frage ist ob eine 6 Kern CPU damit ausreichend, vorallem aber noch leise gekühlt werden kann.


----------



## bigdaniel (16. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das stimmt  Unter Last denke ich auch, dass es etwas lauter werden würde mit ner i7 8 Kern CPU. Vlt. werde ich das mal Testen wenn der Prototyp hier ist. 

Edit: Sehe gerade, der 8 Kern Xeon hat sogar nur ne TPD von 85W.


----------



## Viner-Cent (16. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Ein 5820K (den verbauen die meisten auf X99) hat allerdings 140W, und das Ding lässt sich rein theoretisch auch noch klasse OC, aber eigentlich ist der CPU nix für dieses Formfaktor, der lohnt sich nur für SLI/Crossfire oder halt für Workstations, und wer eine Workstation in den A4 baut hat einen an der Klatsche und verdient meinen Respekt.


----------



## The_Schroeder (16. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Naja 4,2 GHz sind drin, aber bestimmt auch mit 200W TDP und die dürften zuviel sein für das A4.
Wenn es ein MGPU System sein soll, Dual GPU Karten 

Man ernenne die Person zur Majestät, welche dies mit aktueller Hardware schafft


----------



## Vhailor (17. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Ein 5820K (den verbauen die meisten auf X99) hat allerdings 140W, und das Ding lässt sich rein theoretisch auch noch klasse OC, aber eigentlich ist der CPU nix für dieses Formfaktor, der lohnt sich nur für SLI/Crossfire oder halt für Workstations, und wer eine Workstation in den A4 baut hat einen an der Klatsche und verdient meinen Respekt.



Im Sinne einer Machbarkeitsstudie . Alles rein da, was passt. Geil wärs! 
Müsste nur jemand machen, der flüssiger ist, als ich


----------



## Icedaft (17. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

5960X plus Titan Z? Hätte Charme...


----------



## bigdaniel (17. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Hier ist ein erstes Bild von LianLi von den A4-SFX Gerätefüßen. 
Das A4-SFX wird das Erste  Case sein, welches die schwarze Version dieser Füße erhält. Normalerweise werden die Füße nur in silber verbaut.


----------



## Pyroneo (18. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Geil, die kann man nicht Zufällig auch als Zubehör ordern oder? Mir gehen die silbernen bei meinen Lian Li Gehäusen echt auf die nerven.


----------



## bigdaniel (18. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Leider nein, die wurden bei deren Zulieferer extra für das A4 geordert.


----------



## Viner-Cent (18. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Sehr geil, sind die dann schon vormontiert, oder sind das Klebefüße, welche man selbst montiert, soll angeblich Leute geben, die das Case hinlegen


----------



## DOcean (18. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

hinlegen halte ich für eine schlechte Idee, das passt die Lüftung nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht ohne Füsse drunter...


----------



## bigdaniel (18. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Sind verschraubt. Wer sein Seitenteil moddet, kann die dort anschrauben. Allerdings wird ein Betrieb auf der Seite nicht supported wegen Hitzestaugefahr.


----------



## StormForU (18. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



DOcean schrieb:


> hinlegen halte ich für eine schlechte Idee, das passt die Lüftung nicht mehr, jedenfalls nicht ohne Füsse drunter...



Ich glaube auch mit Füßen an der Seite würde dein System überhitzen, da es so weit ich verstanden bei diesem Gehäuse stark vom Kamineffekt abhängig wäre.


----------



## Salanto (23. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Wow! Ich hab mich gestern Abend mal alles durchgelesen und bin ziemlich beeindruckt.Ich glaube das wird mein nächstes Gehäuse wenn ich ein wenig mehr spare


----------



## bigdaniel (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Es it vollbracht 

Hier sind die ersten Bilder von Lian Li von A4-SFX.
Die verwendete Risercard ist die 3M 500mm Version. Diese wird noch durch die 250mm Version ersetzt. Auch das USB Kable ist noch 500mm lang und wird auf 350mm gekürzt.


----------



## -Fux- (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Irgendwie sehen die Ausschnitte auf Bild 5 unsauber aus, auch der Kaltgerätestecker wirkt ein wenig schlecht eingepasst... vllt. täuscht es aber auch, denn eigentlich wissen die Jungs bei LianLi ja wie's geht 

Gibt es auch Tageslichtbilder um das "Finish" des Materials besser beurteilen zu können?


----------



## bigdaniel (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Leider noch nicht, müsste ich mal nachfragen.
Ich denke das mit den Auschnittel liegt daran, das vlt. die Lakierung nicht 100%ig aufgetragen wurde, oder das Licht sich dort spiegelt.


----------



## Arya (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Das Projekt habe ich mir schon einige Zeit lang angesehen und fand die Idee echt super. Wenn dies später einmal im Handel zu erwerben gibt (evtl. spätere Version bzw. Finale Version) wäre dies für mich eine sehr gute Wahl - Nicht für mich direkt aber für Personen die den PC nur zum Spielen und Arbeiten (internet/office) nutzen würde ich diesen bei einem Preis von unter 250€ (bzw. um 250€ ja nach dem wie weit der Doller noch steigt!/Euro sinkt) verwenden.

Respekt vor deiner Arbeit! Das ist echt durchdacht und besser geht es nicht für den Einsatzzweck!

Grüße Arya

"Bessere Bilder kommen doch sicherlich noch?"

Edit: 250€ wohl eher - und das wird noch wenig sein -  100€ sind natürlich unrealistisch!


----------



## bigdaniel (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*

Staubfilter sind nicht dabei. Ich werde bei Demciflex ein Set einrichten lassen, zum selbst nachrüsten.


Das Gehäuse halte ich in 2-3 Wochen  in den Händen.


*Ergänzung vom 24.03.2015 17:56 Uhr:* Es gibt noch weitere tolle Neuigkeiten. Ich habe heute eine brandneue 270mm lange Risercard bekommen. Sie ist abgeschirmt (innere Aluminium-Schild), lässt sich extrem gut knicken (wie die 3M) und ist von außen nicht leitfähig. Nach 4 Stunden Valleybenchmark am Stück, kann ich sagen, sie ist PCIe Gen3 ready.
Das Beste an dieser Risercard ist, sie kostet weniger als halb so viel wie die 3M. Somit kann ich das Gehäuse deutlich preiswerter anbieten.


Hier ein Bild:





























@Arya: Unter 100€? Du machst Witze oder?  Ich sag mal so, erst bei einer Stückzahl von mehr als 5000 Stück ist dieser Preis möglich.


----------



## StormForU (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Staubfilter sind nicht dabei. Ich werde bei Demciflex ein Set einrichten lassen, zum selbst nachrüsten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du dir denn schon überlegt wo du die lagerst


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich biete meinen Keller an


----------



## Vhailor (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 19.01.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> *Ergänzung vom 24.03.2015 17:56 Uhr:* Es gibt noch weitere tolle Neuigkeiten. Ich habe heute eine brandneue 270mm lange Risercard bekommen. Sie ist abgeschirmt (innere Aluminium-Schild), lässt sich extrem gut knicken (wie die 3M) und ist von außen nicht leitfähig. Nach 4 Stunden Valleybenchmark am Stück, kann ich sagen, sie ist PCIe Gen3 ready.
> Das Beste an dieser Risercard ist, sie kostet weniger als halb so viel wie die 3M. Somit kann ich das Gehäuse deutlich preiswerter anbieten.



Na wenn das keine gute Neuigkeiten sind, weiß ich auch nicht 
btw: Ich hab erst Volleyball gelesen und dachte nur: Warum zur Hölle spielt der 4 Stunden Volleyball mit der Karte?!?


----------



## Gripschi (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Freut mich. Damit rückt es in bessere Regionen für mich.

Davon ab top so etwas zu finden


----------



## Viner-Cent (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Das ist ja klasse, wenn das Gehäuse günstiger wird, hatte es schon mit 200€ einkalkuliert für das Mini-ITX aufrüsten mit Skylake, eine Frage hätte ich noch, wozu dient die Plastikfolie bei der Graphikkartenseite (Post #812 Bild 6)? Soll das eine Isolierung sein, falls die Graphikkarte das MB-Tray berührt?


----------



## Addi (24. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Genau dafür wird die Folie sein. Anders macht es einfach keinen Sinn. 


Sehr schön zu sehen das es voran geht mit dem Gehäuse.

Freut mich für den günstigen Riser. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## bigdaniel (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Die Folie ist ein ein sehr dünnes Plastikschild, wie bereits richtig erkannt, soll es Grafikkarten ohne Backplate davor schützen, Kontakt mit dem Netzteil oder dem Motherboardtray zu haben.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

@bigdaniel

ich weis das du die Frage schonmal thematisiert wurde, aber könntest du vielleicht in deinem Mainpost die Angaben zur CPU-Kühlerhöhe etwas spezifizieren.
Sind es 48mm inkl. Lüfter oder ohne?

bei über 800 postings in diesem Topic find ich die Infos dazu nicht mehr >-<

danke


----------



## bigdaniel (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Inkl. Lüfter


----------



## Vhailor (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Mit Staubfilter dürften das eher 47-46mm sein oder? Wie breit ist denn so ein Staubfilter eigentlich ?


----------



## hannes:) (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich hab die letzten Tage mal alle Seiten hier durchgelesen und wollte jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Ich studier selber Maschinenbau und Arbeite schon seit 8 Jahren als Konstrukteur und muss sagen: Hut ab, das alleine solange durchzuziehen und umzusetzten.
Zu den Anschlüssen, ich hätte eine Front ohne alles, nur mit deinem Logo favorisiert. Deine Lösung den An/Aus-Schalter hinten am Gehäuse anzubringen hat mir mit Abstand am besten gefallen. Jeder hat den PC sowieso auf dem Tisch stehen, da kommt man bei der Größe auch wunderbar hinten dran. Ebenso an die USB Anschlüsse, auch ohne das Case zu drehen.
Leider steht bei mir in nächster Zeit erstmal keine Neuanschaffung an, sonst wäre dein Gehäuse auf jedenfall in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## mjay88 (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Wirklich schön alles geplant und durchdacht   bin gespannt auf weitere Bilder


----------



## bigdaniel (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hier noch ein paar hochauflösende Bilder von LianLi:


----------



## PixelPower (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich weiß leider nicht ob es schonmal erwähnt wurde, aber über die Suchfunktion habe ich nichts gefunden. Kann mir bitte Jemand ein brauchbares mATX Mainboard empfehlen das AM3+ kompatibel ist damit ich einen FX6300 nutzen kann? Bei Amazon finde ich das hier: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Mainboard Sockel AM3+: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r aber wenn ich das mit den Bildern des Gehäuses vergleiche dann kann das doch nicht passen weil die Karte über der Front mit den Anschlüssen noch ein ganzen Stück nach oben ragt


----------



## StormForU (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Das liegt daran, dass dieses Gehäuse mITX Format hat glaube ich. ein mATX Motherboard ist größer als ein mITX.  Für AMD gibt es für den Sockel am3+ jedoch so weit ich weiß keine brauchbaren ITX boards.
Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit meinem 8320


----------



## PixelPower (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ach Jo, ganz vergessen das ITX und nicht ATX. Stimmt, AMD kann man dann schonmal vergessen, schade eigentlich. Jetzt wird mein Rechner schon 100€ Teurer als geplant...


----------



## DOcean (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

ITX gibts bei AMD nur mit FM Sockel, leider das stimmt...


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

So viele Schrauben, das freut mich immer sehr


----------



## bigdaniel (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Man kann das komplette Gehäuse zerlegen, ohne auch nur eine Niete aufbohren zu müssen.


----------



## hannes:) (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Warum hast du das so gemacht? Damit man die Möglichkeit hat alles auseinander zunehmen? Wären Nieten nicht einfacher/billiger gewesen?

Und was ist das für ein Power-Schalter bei deinem ersten Prototypen auf dem Bild 6 in Post #189, also wo hast du den her bzw wo kann ich den finden?
Der gefällt mir sehr. Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich denke mal, damit man in dem kleinen Platz gut bauen kann, da müssen halt mal ein paar Teile draus verschwinden, und es ist einfach schön so


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich habe mal ein paar CPU-Kühler angeschaut, die in dieses Case reinpassen würden. Ich habe dabei eine Tabelle antworfen, wo ich die Kühlleistung pro Lautstärke ausgerechnet habe. Die Daten sind von diesem Review: Vergleichstest ITX Cooling: Kompakte CPU Kühler für kleine Systeme - Mini-Kühler im Direktvergleich Ich muss erwähnen, dassder Noctua L9i hier aus unerfindlichen Gründen schlecht abgeschnitten hat(wird von dem Autor selbst erwähnt).


----------



## bigdaniel (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Du hast den Cooltek LP53 vergessen, dieser passt auch mit dem Noctua A9x14 Lüfter. Auch der ID-Cooling IS-VC45 fehlt. Ich selber werde für meinen Build den LP53 verwenden.


----------



## Vhailor (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Aktuell finde ich auch den Xigmatek am Besten. Eigentlich auch den IS-VC 45, der sieht mir allerdings eher nach nem Papiertiger aus. Naja, ein halbes Jahr bleibt noch für Alternativen


----------



## bigdaniel (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich überlege gerade noch das rechte Seitenteil zu ändern (CPU Seite), welche Version gefällt euch am besten?


A: So wie es ist




B: 




C:


----------



## Viner-Cent (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Okay, ich pack die morgen noch mit auf meine Tabelle, wenn ich sie mit vergleichbaren Daten finde

Ich wäre dafür, es wie in A zu lassen oder einheitlich wie das andere Pannel, also B.


----------



## Vhailor (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich die Gestaltung der CPU Seite noch nie wirklich verstanden. Der Steg zwischen den gelöcherten Flächen liegt so oder so über dem Netzteil. Und zwischen dem CPU-Kühler und dem NT ist die gelöcherte Fläche, da wo mMn der Steg hinpassen würde. Von daher sag ich einfach mal A. Oder B, wenn die gelöcherte Fläche ein SFX-L abdecken würde . C sieht mal völlig Banane aus.


----------



## bigdaniel (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

So würde Version C aussehn wenn auch das linke Sidepanel mit angepasst wird um die Teile mehr symmetrisch zu gestalten:


----------



## skyscraper (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich fände zwei gleiche Panels sehr schick. Warum nicht komplett durchlöchern und den Steg weglassen? Wird das dann zu instabil?


----------



## bigdaniel (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Nein das nicht, aber ich finde es unnötig, wenn die GPU Seite auch so durchlöchert ist. Außerdem lockert der Steifen die massive Anzahl von Löchern meiner Meinung nach auf.


----------



## skyscraper (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Dann stimme ich für A: So wie es ist.


----------



## StormForU (25. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich bin auch für A.
Vorallem weil B für mich keine große Innovation zeigt und C mich zu sehr an Gehäuse wie das Elite 130 erinnert.


----------



## bigdaniel (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Mit freiem Steg und ohne:


----------



## SnugglezNRW (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

2 komplett gleiche Seitenteile fänd ich auch am besten.
müsste in der Produktion auch etwas billiger werden


----------



## DOcean (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

ich bin für 2 gleiche Seite mit Steg wie C von oben...

die Lochwüste ohne Steg find ich nicht so doll


----------



## PixelPower (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Die Löcher sind meine letzte Sorge, aber wenn schon steril dann bis ins letzte detail, daher würde ich die gesamte Front durchlöchern, also ohne Streifen der durch geht.

Hier noch eine Andere Frage. Ich hab jetzt seit einigen Jahren keinen PC mehr zusammen gebastelt und hab mir jetzt mal ein reines AMD System zusammen gesucht da mir Intel doch zu teuer ist. Die herausgesuchten Komponenten sollten doch problemlos ins Gehäuse passen und auch für aktuelle Spiele völlig ausreichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Gehäuse dann hoffentlich nicht so teuer wird wie zuerst befürchtet dann würde ich doch noch relativ gut wegkommen und nicht mehr als meine maximal angepeilten 800€ bezahlen

Zu meinem alten System sollte ich zumindest einen deutlichen Schub spüren:

Radeon 5770
q6600 4x2,4Ghz
3 Gb DDR2 RAM
500 GB HDD


----------



## bigdaniel (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Nimm statt der AMD CPU den Intel Core i5-4460 für 173€ und ein Gigabyte GA-H81N-D2H 59€ sind nur 70€ mehr und du hast viel mehr Leistung. Beim Arbeitsspeicher würde ich auf günstigeren setzen, wie den GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB für 58€. Auch bei der SSD würde ich auf die Crucial MX100 256GB setzen für 88€,  dann sind es in der Summe insgesamt ca. 35€ mehr,
für viel mehr Leistung.

Intel Core i5-4460 Box  173€
Gigabyte GA-H81N-D2H 59€
GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB 58€
Crucial MX100 256GB 88€
Chieftec SFX-L 85€
PowerColor Radeon R9 280 TurboDuo193€
Gesamt: 656€


----------



## skyscraper (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> 2 komplett gleiche Seitenteile fänd ich auch am besten.
> *müsste in der Produktion auch etwas billiger werden*



Interessanter Punkt! Könnte das was ausmachen oder sind die zwei Seitenteile noch irgendwie anders unterschiedlich? Bzw. Könnte man dann zweimal identische Seitenteile verwenden?


----------



## bigdaniel (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Zu den Einsparungen, die sind nicht wirklich vorhanden. Was ist wohl teuere bei einer Produktion von 300 Stück. 600 Seitenteile mit mehr Löchern oder 600 Seitenteile mit gesamt weniger Löchern und einmaliges austauschen (ab der Hälfte) der Lochstanz Konfigurationsdatei? Das teuere ist die Zeit, die die Maschine gesamt länger benötigt, die Konfiguration auszutauschen dauert nur wenige Sekunden.


----------



## skyscraper (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Zu den Einsparungen, die sind nicht wirklich vorhanden. Was ist wohl teuere bei einer Produktion von 300 Stück. 600 Seitenteile mit mehr Löchern oder 600 Seitenteile mit gesamt weniger Löchern und einmaliges austauschen (ab der Hälfte) der Lochstanz Konfigurationsdatei? Das teuere ist die Zeit, die die Maschine gesamt länger benötigt, die Konfiguration auszutauschen dauert nur wenige Sekunden.



Ok, das erklärt es.


----------



## hannes:) (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Vertu dich da nicht. Ich weiß nicht wie die das machen, aber wenn die gestanzt werden, dann wird das pro Bauteil wohl nur ein Schritt sein, also alle Löcher auf einmal und Ausschneiden. Und so ein Werkzeugwechsel benötigt mehr Zeit als man denkt. Vor allem bei größeren Pressen. Hab in dem Bereich Praktikum gemacht und hab mich um die Umrüstzeiten echt immer wieder gewundert, wie lange das doch dauert. Generell, wird nur ein Werkzeug benötigt anstatt zwei, dürften die Kosten senken.
Werden die Löcher jedoch alle einzeln mit ner automatischen Stanze gemacht, haste keine unterschiedlichen Werkzeuge, nur zwei verschiedene Programme, was dann wieder kaum Unterschied machen dürfte.

Ich verweiß nochmal vorsichtig auf meinen Post #836 mit der Frage nach dem Schalter.


----------



## bigdaniel (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Die haben eine CNC Stanzmaschine sprich pro Stanzung werden ca. 30-50 Löcher gestanzt. Dieses Werkzeug fährt dann das Muster ab.

Der alte Taster ist dieser: Lian Li PT-SK08B (einfach mal danach googeln)


----------



## hannes:) (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Interessant zu wissen, gut, dann werden die auch keinen Werkzeugwechsel vornehmen müssen nehme ich an, dann dauern mehr Löcher nur minimal länger und die Kosten sollten wirlich identisch sein.

Vielen Dank. Das hilft mir weiter!

PS:
Designmäßig gefällt mir Version C am besten. Allerdings könnte sich der Streifen ohne Löcher negativ auf die CPU-Kühlerleistung auswirken. Wenn der CPU-Kühler genau unter dem Streifen liegt und dadurch weniger Luft anzieht könnte ich mir durchaus messbare Unterschiede vorstellen. Ich würd bei der Gestaltung der Seitenteile nicht nur nach Design gehen, sondern wirklich praktisch testen, was für Unterschiede sich zeigen. Am einfachsten sollte das mit einem komplett durchlöchertem Seitenteil und Klebeband gehen  Ist auch wieder ne aufwändige Sache. Aber bei sovielen kleinen Veränderungen die du bisher schon umgesetzt hast um das Optimum aus dem kleinen Gehäuse zu holen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das in deinem Interesse ist. Vor allem wenn wirklich High-End Hardware verbaut und evtl. sogar noch übertacktet werden soll um den leistungsstärksten mini-PC zu bauen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und ich verfolge gespannt das Projekt.


----------



## Viner-Cent (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Wenn es keinen technischen Vorteil hat würde ich beide gleich gestalten, wenn ichs mir anschaue entweder A oder C, wenn C keinen großen Vorteil hat wäre ich für A, dann sieht das ganze mMn eleganter aus.

Hab noch den LP53 auf die Tabelle, zum ID-Cooling IS-VC45 finde ich keine Reviews




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theAircoookie (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Wie schwer ist eigentlich der Prototyp?


----------



## bigdaniel (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

So ich habe mich entschieden.
Ich habe nun die beiden nachfolgenden Versionen noch zusätzlich zur ersten bestellt. Dann kann ich hier austesten, welche am besten aussieht und die Beste Kühlleistung hat.


----------



## extremedaneben (26. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich wär mit "Version 3" eigentlich ganz zufrieden


----------



## PixelPower (27. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich finde Version 3 auch besser


----------



## Vhailor (27. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Solange es Staubfilter gibt ist mir das eigentlich auch ziemlich egal. Letzten Endes ist es dein Case und du musst entscheiden, was dir besser gefällt.


----------



## mayo (27. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Das ursprüngliche Design fand ich am besten. Mal schauen wie die bestellten Prototypen aussehen und Schi in der Performance schlagen...


----------



## skyscraper (27. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Version 3 sieht schön aus!


----------



## bigdaniel (27. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



theAircoookie schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist eigentlich der Prototyp?



Kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen.


----------



## bigdaniel (27. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hier noch ein weiteres Bild von Lian Li:

http://abload.de/img/dsc_0147kxup0.jpg


----------



## Salanto (27. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

das sieht ja  aus


----------



## Viner-Cent (28. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich werde damit wahrscheinlich einen Glaubenskrieg anfangen, aber wäre es vielleicht besser, für alle Schrauben, welche das Gehäuse zusammenhalten, Imbus(Innensechskant)-Schrauben zu benutzen? Es ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn Kreuzschlitz vom Werk aus extrem stark angezogen wird und mann dann die Schraube ausfrisst, während man versucht das Ding rauszukriegen,  bei Imbus kann das nicht passieren. Und man kriegt auch günstige Bits dafür, also kann man Imbus auch mit einem Schraubenzieher benutzen.


----------



## bigdaniel (28. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich hab noch nie ein LianLi Gehäuse mit Imbus Schrauben gesehen. Ich kann mal nachfragen, ansonsten ist es jedem selbst überlassen, ob er diese tauscht.


----------



## StormForU (28. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Jaa Imbus wäre sehr gut. 
Jedoch fände ich Torx ( bzw. Sechsrund) -schrauben noch besser weil die praktisch keinen  Verschleiß aufweisen


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Welcher Schraubentyp benutzt wird ist doch nun wirklich egal, selbst wenns Schlitzschrauben wären. So offt wird man das Case nicht auseinander bauen


----------



## tobse2004 (28. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Innensechskant wird aber auch gerne rundgedreht.
ich bin immer für Torx-Schrauben!


----------



## StormForU (28. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Innensechskant wird aber auch gerne rundgedreht.
> ich bin immer für Torx-Schrauben!



Genau meine Meinung


----------



## Viner-Cent (28. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Innensechskant wird aber auch gerne rundgedreht.
> ich bin immer für Torx-Schrauben!



Stimmt, Torx hatte ich ganz vergessen, das ist auch gut, und solange sich Lian Li an metrische Gewinde hält kann man das auch wirklich selbst machen, aber wenn nicht, dann reis ich deren Bude ein, ich hasse das imperielle System!!!!


----------



## bigdaniel (28. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

In meiner Zeichnung wurde M3 verwendet.


----------



## Lowmotion (29. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Die Schrauben sind bei Lian Li Gehäuse ab Werk recht stark angezogen. Viele Gehäuse haben bis zu 10 Minischrauben für die Seitenteile und man braucht den passenden Schraubenzieher. Dreht der Schraubenzieher auch nur einmal durch, dann sieht man es. Aber alternative Schrauben kosten nicht wirklich viel Geld.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Sieht super & sehr interessant aus.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Die Schrauben sind bei Lian Li Gehäuse ab Werk recht stark angezogen. Viele Gehäuse haben bis zu 10 Minischrauben für die Seitenteile und man braucht den passenden Schraubenzieher. Dreht der Schraubenzieher auch nur einmal durch, dann sieht man es. Aber alternative Schrauben kosten nicht wirklich viel Geld.



die Seitenteile des A4 sind aber nicht verschraubt und für das bisschen Zeug was innen verbaut ist spielen selbst eine verschlissene Optik der Schraubköpfe keine Rolle, da man die nie sieht.


----------



## StormForU (29. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Da hast du zwar grundsätzlich recht, aber es ist trotzdem schöner wenn man weiß, dass der eigene PC an jeder Stelle gut aussieht


----------



## Lowmotion (30. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> die Seitenteile des A4 sind aber nicht verschraubt und für das bisschen Zeug was innen verbaut ist spielen selbst eine verschlissene Optik der Schraubköpfe keine Rolle, da man die nie sieht.



Ich beziehe mich auf die Schrauben auf der Oberseite, wenn es auch nicht viele sind:

http://abload.de/img/dsc_0137anusi.jpg


Verschlissene Schrauben, egal wo, sind ein Problem. Bei meinem 5 Euro Gehäuse ist mir das egal, da es nicht schwarz ist, aber bei einem "vermutlich" 150 Euro Gehäuse will ich nicht nach einer Woche schon Abnutzungspuren erleben. Aber wenn man es weiß geht man damit auch entsprechend um.

Das Projekt entwicklt sich zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.


----------



## Icedaft (30. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hart eloxierte Torx wären schon schön.....


----------



## skyscraper (30. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ja, bei dem Preis könnte das echt drin sein  Keine Sache wenn nicht, Dan


----------



## Vhailor (30. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Mich juckt das mal überhaupt nicht !


----------



## kaisims (30. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ouh jetzt bin ich ja auf jeden Fall gespannt. Und durch die Preissenkung kann ich auch gar nicht mehr nein sagen  Ein Problem wird nur sein, dass ich ja schon einen ordentlichen PC habe, und da fast kein Teil richtig dafür geeignet ist alles neu kaufen müsste :/ Weiß einer zufällig einen Ort, wo man für gutes Geld Komplett-PCs verkaufen kann?


----------



## bigdaniel (30. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Die E Bucht.


----------



## Vhailor (30. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Kleinanzeigen


----------



## PixelPower (31. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich der angepeilte preis?


----------



## skyscraper (31. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Wie renderst Du eigentlich deine SketchUp-Modelle?

@Preis: Sollte mit der neuen Risercard so etwa bei 200 liegen, oder?


----------



## mayo (31. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

War das nicht der "alte" Preis?
Ich hoffe es wird sich endgültig bei 160-180€ einpendeln. Die neue risercard war doch nur noch halb so teuer, oder nicht...


----------



## skyscraper (31. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



mayo schrieb:


> War das nicht der "alte" Preis?
> Ich hoffe es wird sich endgültig bei 160-180€ einpendeln. Die neue risercard war doch nur noch halb so teuer, oder nicht...



Alt waren es 220-230, davon mWn 50€ Risercard (oder waren es mehr?). Wenn die neue Karte die Hälfte kostet, müssten es jetzt 195€-205€ sein. Das war zumindest meine Rechnung


----------



## bigdaniel (31. März 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich werde mich dazu äußern wenn es soweit ist


----------



## bigdaniel (1. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hallo Leute, ich plane gerade mit LianLi, die zwei Biegungen an der Front zu entfernen. Dafür wird die Biegung im inneren Frame hinzugefügt. Wenn ich die LianLi Clippin Technology weiter verwenden will, muss das Gehäuse um 1,4mm verlängert werden. Oder ich verschraube das Seitenteil wie beim LianLi Q08. Ein weiterer Vorteil beim verschrauben wäre es, dass die Seitenteil 100% genau sitzen und keinerlei Spiel haben.  Was sagt ihr?


----------



## kaisims (1. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hmmm..
*aufs Datum schauen*

Super Idee, diese sauberen Seiten fand ich eh etwas langweilig.


----------



## theAircoookie (1. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

100% für Schrauben! hat einfach viele Vorteile... mach aber, was dir gefällt, ist schließlich dein Gehäuse 

EDIT:
Ok, ich hab nun mal ein paar Argumente für und gegen Verschraubung:
+ das Volumen muss nicht vergrößert / kann vielleicht sogar etwas verkleinert werden
+ festeres Sitzen der Seitenteile
+ es kostet weniger
+ man könnte die Ausbuchtung an der Rückseite der Seitenteile weglassen
+ es kann nicht jeder so einfach euer Gehäuse öffnen
- mehr Aufwand bei Montage/Wartung (aber wie oft öffnet man seinen PC...)
- Verschleiß der Schrauben (kann aber durch z.B. Torx-Schrauben minimiert werden)
-/+ Aussehen (nicht so "cleane" Seitenteile? sieht "interessanter" aus?)

Hoffe, das hilft euch bei der Entscheidung


----------



## StormForU (1. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Also ich bin auch für Schrauben vorallem wegen des Preises und der Festigkeit


----------



## Vhailor (1. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Egal worum es geht, ich bin gegen alles was das Gehäuse größer macht !


----------



## BlackTama (1. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Kann mich dem nur anschließen werde das Gerät viel mit mir herumtragen wenn ich zwischen meinen wohnorten hin und herpendel, da ists auch gut wenns mit Schrauben schön stabil und kompakt ist!
Das mit der Biegung außen entfernen und innen hinzufügen hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Meist du die Abrundung an der Front? Die fand ich eigentlich recht stylisch! und warum soll es dann außen eckig aber innen abgerundet werden, welchen Vorteil hat man dadurch?


----------



## StormForU (1. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Genau das habe ich mich gerade auch gefragt.
Vielleicht meint er  ja, das dort die äußere Hülle unterbrochen wird und der innere Ramen nach außen ausgeweitet wird. 
Also wenn er es so meint wie ich es mir vorstelle könnte das mehr Raum für Kabel bedeuten.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

ich hab die Clipping Funktion lieber wie Schrauben.
Immerhin ist das ein Design Case und keine Kiste die ich die ganze Zeit von A nach B schippen will. 1,4mm fallen meiner Meinung nach niemanden auf.


----------



## kaisims (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

bigdaniel könntest du das bitte auflösen?  Riecht für mich zu sehr nach einem Aprilscherz


----------



## PixelPower (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ist das Laufwerk ein Aprilscherz? Ich hoffe es 
Hoffentlich wird das Gehäuse nicht noch größer, die vielen Millimeter die immer wieder dazu kommen summieren sich ja ganz schön. War das Gehäuse im Ursprung nicht noch deutlich kleiner?


----------



## Vhailor (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



PixelPower schrieb:


> Ist das Laufwerk ein Aprilscherz? Ich hoffe es
> Hoffentlich wird das Gehäuse nicht noch größer, die vielen Millimeter die immer wieder dazu kommen summieren sich ja ganz schön. War das Gehäuse im Ursprung nicht noch deutlich kleiner?



Welches Laufwerk?
Eben, genau das mein ich. 1,4mm sind per se nicht viel. Aber dann sinds hier 1,4 , da 1,7 und dorten 1,2. Am Ende biste bei 10L. Glaube ursprünglich warens unter 6L.


----------



## bigdaniel (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hallo Leute ich habe eine Lösung gefunden mit der sowohl pushpin Befürworter als auch Schraubenliebhaber zufrieden sein dürften.


Ich verwendet für die Seitenteile nun ein Mix aus beiden Lösungen
Die Seitenteile werden mittels vier Pins am Gehäuse befestigt. Für einen 100% guten Halt, befindet sich an den Seitenteilen
nun eine Lasche an der unteren Seite. Diese wird im letzten Befestigungsschritt mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt. 


Die Vorteile sind:
- Keine sichtbaren Schrauben
- Durch die Verschraubung im Boden hält das Seitenteil zu 100% in der vorgeschriebenen Position und sollte an jeder Seite bündig abschließen.


----------



## kaisims (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, aber wann kann ich es haben? Argh ich kann nicht mehr warten :/


----------



## bigdaniel (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



BlackTama schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschließen werde das Gerät viel mit mir herumtragen wenn ich zwischen meinen wohnorten hin und herpendel, da ists auch gut wenns mit Schrauben schön stabil und kompakt ist!
> Das mit der Biegung außen entfernen und innen hinzufügen hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Meist du die Abrundung an der Front? Die fand ich eigentlich recht stylisch! und warum soll es dann außen eckig aber innen abgerundet werden, welchen Vorteil hat man dadurch?



Das war wie folgt gemeint:

Das äußere Seitenteil hatte vorher zwei Biegungen außen. Dies sieht etwas bescheiden aus, da man die Biegekannten wenn man auf die Front schaut sehen kann. Daher habe die diese beiden Biegungen vom äußeren Seitenteil aufs Innere verlagert.


----------



## hannes:) (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich fand genau diese Biegungen garnicht so schlecht, die haben halt irgendwie die sonst sehr schlichte Front aufgelockert. Nicht, dass ich irgend einen Klimbimb an der Front will, aber genau die Kantungen haben mit der runden Form für mich das Design geprägt. Klar, so ist es auch gut, aber ich hätte die Kantungen persönlich sogar bevorzugt.


----------



## bigdaniel (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Oh man, man kann es leider nie allen recht machen


----------



## extremedaneben (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Mir gefällts ziemlich gut so wie in #906


----------



## Viner-Cent (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich find die Idee mit den seitlichen Laschen zum festschrauben super, würde ich den Pendlern sehr zu raten die zu benutzen


----------



## L-Patrick (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich fand's mit den sichtbaren Kanten auch schicker, hat der Front ein gewisses etwas gegeben. Zumindest auf den Bildern. Wie das in der Realität aussieht, ist natürlich ne ganz andere Frage


----------



## Vhailor (2. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich hab erstmal ewig gebraucht, um zu kapieren, was überhaupt gemeint ist. Ich glaube es ist mir relativ. Fand die Kanten in der Front aber nie störend.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Oh man, man kann es leider nie allen recht machen



richtig 
darum finde ich du solltest DEIN DING weiter machen und auch nicht so sehr auf das Gebrabbel hier eingehen. Es ist zwar nett von dir zu versuchen es allen Recht zu machen, doch das wird NIEMANDEN gelingen.
Du arbeitest jetzt schon so lange an dem Projekt. 
Ob nun Schrauben oder Pins ist eigentlich egal. Nimm die Anregungen aus dem Forum auf, aber entscheiden sollst du, denn es ist dein Werk!


----------



## DerPolacke (3. April 2015)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Die Case ist richtig cool, ich denke ich kann eine kleinere Case machen xd


----------



## StormForU (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Na dann mal los  
PS an bigdaniel: ich glaube DerPolacke hat deine Idee GEKLAUT!


----------



## DerPolacke (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



StormForU schrieb:


> Na dann mal los
> PS an bigdaniel: ich glaube DerPolacke hat deine Idee GEKLAUT!



Hatte die Idee schon 2011-2012 auch GPU hinter dem MoBo. Ich werde aber eine Case mit Laufwerk und mehreren Festplatten erstellen. Aber die Case von Daniel werde ich auch kaufen wenn die unter 200€ kostet xd


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

viele können was behaupten
die wenigsten können umsetzen


----------



## DerPolacke (4. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> viele können was behaupten
> die wenigsten können umsetzen



Idee ist Idee,  vielleicht hatte ich keine Möglichkeit?...


----------



## kaisims (4. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



DerPolacke schrieb:


> Idee ist Idee,  vielleicht hatte ich keine Möglichkeit?...


Um ein Gehäuse zu planen, braucht es keine Möglichkeit, sondern Zeit, Fleiß und Willen, so wie bei fast allem im Leben. 
Wenn man es wirklich will, dann braucht man keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (4. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

nicht falsch verstehen
ich hab auch schon viele Ideen gehabt
im Januar 2014 hab ich hier mal eine Design Idee veröffentlicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/316892-konzept-itx-3-zonen.html
Alleine das Planen hat einige Wochen Arbeit in Anspruch genommen.
Ständig muss man umplanen und umdenken.
Bis aus einer Idee etwas wird was man auch realisieren kann vergehen teilweise Monate.
D.h. nur weil man einen Gedanken hatte, heisst das noch lange nicht das das auch funktioniert.

Und daher großen Respekt an BigDaniel,... der hats nämlich durchgezogen!


----------



## DerPolacke (4. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> nicht falsch verstehen
> ich hab auch schon viele Ideen gehabt
> im Januar 2014 hab ich hier mal eine Design Idee veröffentlicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/316892-konzept-itx-3-zonen.html
> Alleine das Planen hat einige Wochen Arbeit in Anspruch genommen.
> ...



Yop der hat es geschafft, ich wusste nicht wie ich die Abkantungen machen könnte. Ist egal, ich denke DANiel hat es gemacht und es reicht. Ich denke ich werde mein Ultimate Gehäuse bauen xd ich weiß aber nicht wie das mit den Preisen aussehen wird. Daniel, kannst irgendwas dazu sagen wie man die Preise senken kann? Ich würde auch mit LianLi was bauen. Was hast du gemacht das du mit den arbeitest?


----------



## bigdaniel (4. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

LianLi anschreiben, alle CAD Zeichnungen in Solidworks anfertigen, Liheat um Patenterlaubnis bitten , ne Stange Geld für den Prototyp zahlen und evtl. ein gutes Anschreiben mit hochwertigen gerenderten Bildern des Projekts.
Zeig uns doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinen CAD Zeichnungen.


----------



## DerPolacke (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> LianLi anschreiben, alle CAD Zeichnungen in Solidworks anfertigen, Liheat um Patenterlaubnis bitten , ne Stange Geld für den Prototyp zahlen und evtl. ein gutes Anschreiben mit hochwertigen gerenderten Bildern des Projekts.
> Zeig uns doch mal ein paar Bilder von deinen CAD Zeichnungen.



Hab keine, darum hab ich gesagt das ich keine Möglichkeit hatte um mein Gehäuse zu bauen. Ich kenne mich nicht mit CAD aus usw darum wurde nichts aus dem Gehäuse. Du hast es doch schon gebaut also braucht man wahrscheinlich auch kein zweites. Ich wäre gespannt ob auch eine Mini Version von deinem Gehäuse kommen wird für Grafikkarten bis 170mm xd mit einem Griff zum Tragen xd


----------



## bigdaniel (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ein ITX Case mit nem Griff zum tragen gibt es von LianLi. Ist aber nicht so klein.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Das ist auch eher ein Griff zum wegschmeissen.
Griffe zerstören jegliche klare Optik !


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Wen  ich ein Case mit Griff haben will, baue ich mir nen Aktenkoffer um 

Btt.

Cooles Projekt auch wenn für mich nicht praktikabel. Trotzdem mal ein Abo


----------



## Watertouch (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Find das echt Klasse allerdings ists leider nicht für ne 780 Ti im Custom Design von Gigabyte und nen Xeon geeignet oder?


----------



## StormForU (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich glaube von den Maßen würde es passen aber die Abwärme könnte problematisch werden


----------



## bigdaniel (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Die Gigabyte Karten passen mit ihren 30cm leider nicht. 295mm ist Maximum.

Die Abwärme macht kein Problem. 
Wie gesagt, das Maximum ist Titan X + i7 Hexacore auf Asrock Z99E ITX mit Dynatron T318 CPU Kühler.

Jede Grafikkarte bleibt in diesem Case Kühler als in einem normalen Tower, weil die kühle Luft direkt durch das Seitenteil angesaugt wird. Auch Top-blow Kühler für die CPU wie der Noctua L9i oder Cooltek LP53 arbeiten um einiges effizienter in diesem Gehäuse als in einem  großen Tower.


----------



## theAircoookie (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Eine Frage: Sobald es die Crowdfundingkampagne geben wird, werden dann soviele A4 bei Lian Li geordert wie Leute (genug  ) spenden, oder werden z.B. 300 vorher schon produziert und die ersten Unterstützer bekommen die dann?

Edit: Ersteres ist der Fall, gerade in anderem Forum gelesen


----------



## The_Schroeder (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Man kann auch von Noctua einige Kühler nutzen auf dem Asrock X99 ITX Board.
Die untersctützen das ILM Mounting.
Nur falls es Leute gibt die das A4 schon damit planen


----------



## bigdaniel (5. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Leider passt nur der L9i von Noctua in das A4. Vlt. kriege ich oder jemand anderes Noctua überredet, dass sie einen Adapter anbieten. Ansonsten passt auch der Dynatron T318 in das A4-SFX. Dieser hat auch narrow ILM Mountpoints und kann mit einem Noctua A9-14  eine CPU mit einer TPD von bis zu 140W kühlen. Damit sollte sogar Intels neuer Octacore gehen.


----------



## DerPolacke (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Das ist auch eher ein Griff zum wegschmeissen.
> Griffe zerstören jegliche klare Optik !



Wieso so pedantisch?  Siehst du ein Griff und es zerstört deine Optik ohhhh

Kaufst du auch Koffer ohne Griffe da die Optik zerstört wird?  Xd <Lachflash vol.1 erhältlich auf CD und Griffen>


----------



## SnugglezNRW (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



DerPolacke schrieb:


> Wieso so pedantisch?  Siehst du ein Griff und es zerstört deine Optik ohhhh
> 
> Kaufst du auch Koffer ohne Griffe da die Optik zerstört wird?  Xd <Lachflash vol.1 erhältlich auf CD und Griffen>



Stellst du dir deine Koffer, welchen du mit irgendwelchen patentierten fantasievollen Ideen aus deiner Vergangenheit vollgepackt hast, neben deinen Monitor?
 *schmunzelt*


----------



## DerPolacke (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Stellst du dir deine Koffer, welchen du mit irgendwelchen patentierten fantasievollen Ideen aus deiner Vergangenheit vollgepackt hast, neben deinen Monitor?
> *schmunzelt*



Ne, neben meinem Fernseher :3 ich hör auf zu spammen schreib auf meine Pinnwand..

Daniel was wird das Gehäuse kosten?  Da ich mir ein anderes für zulegen will aber ehrlich gesagt ist deine Case kleiner und besser da man eine GPU bis 295mm einbauen kann.


----------



## bigdaniel (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Der Preis steht noch nicht fest wird sich aber um 200 bewegen. +- 20€


----------



## DerPolacke (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich hab eine GTX 960 Mini die ist nur 170mm lang und ich dachte das du auch eine Mini Version von deiner Case machen könntest damit die unter 250mm tiefe bleibt. Zb Netzteil wäre unten also unter dem Mainboard und der GPU (Gpus bis 200mm) und die Case wäre höher und man könnte auch SSD neben dem NT verbauen  
Wenn ich Zuhause bin werde ich bisschen mit Google Sketchup spielen und schicke dir irgendwas rüber, kannst dir dann angucken xd

Daniel, hast du schon eine Firma gegründet?  Würde ich machen wenn ich Du wäre xd


----------



## bigdaniel (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wass du meinst, aber nach dem A4 werde ich wohl ein komplett anderes Case bauen.


----------



## StormForU (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hast du denn schon ne Ahnung was als nächstes kommt?


----------



## Viner-Cent (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Watertouch (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte Karten passen mit ihren 30cm leider nicht. 295mm ist Maximum.
> 
> Die Abwärme macht kein Problem.
> Wie gesagt, das Maximum ist Titan X + i7 Hexacore auf Asrock Z99E ITX mit Dynatron T318 CPU Kühler.
> ...


Die 780 Ti ist exakt 292mm lang


----------



## bigdaniel (6. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Dann passt sie


----------



## Captain_Bedal (7. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Bin gerade erst darauf gestoße und muss sagen: Top. 

Voll durchdacht, excellent ausgeführt und dabei noch an die Optik gedacht.

Das Teil, wenn es denn hoffentlich in Serie kommt, wird nicht nur schöne kleine Gaming-PCs hervor bringen sondern auch eine erfrischende Abwechslung im Thema Office/Internet PC.  

Vor allem als selbstbauer kann man sich da ein schönes kleines Teil auf den Schreibtisch stellen 

Solches geistiges Potential sollte auf jeden Fall ausgeschöpft werden. Deshalb wünsche ich dir viel Glück und Spaß bei deinem neuen Gehäuse


----------



## Johnson (7. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hallo Daniel,

Lese schon einige Zeit mit. Hut ab das du das alles auf dich nimmst.
Hoffe das du bei den Gehäuse eine gute Abnehmer Zahl findest.
Eine kleine Anmerkung vielleicht am Rande. Wenn du dir einen Vertriebspartner / Hersteller suchst, um Komplett PC´s auf Basis deines Gehäuses anzubieten, würde sich ein Kreis von Personen erschließen, die vielleicht sonst nicht auf das Gelungene Gehäuse aufmerksam geworden wären.

Bei den Riser Cards würde ich vielleicht einige Messungen machen und diese Etwas Mechanisch Strapazieren bevor du dich für ein Modell entscheidest.
Ich weiß nicht ob du als Hersteller, als Importeur, Händler oder nur als Juristische Person auftrittst, da es zu möglichen Reklamationen kommen kann würde ich mir über das Thema Gedanken machen wie du das lösen Willst. Auch bei Crowdfunding gibt es so etwas wie Rückgaberecht, wenn das Produkt nicht den Angegebenen Eigenschaften Entspricht. ( Technische Änderungen, Beschädigte Ware, etc. )

Da die Umsetzung und das Manufactoring-Finish im Hause LianLi erfolgt, kann man von deren Know-How Profitieren. ( CE-Konformität, EG-Zulassung für elektrische Betriebsmittel,  EMV-Verträglichkeit, ROHS, Vertriebskanäle, etc.) 


Mal schauen was man mit dem Gehäuse alles anstellen kann.


----------



## WoodiOul (8. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich preise das Gehäuse in der Hardware-Sektion eines anderen Forums ein wenig an, falls du nichts dagegen hast


----------



## Wortakrobat (9. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Das ist eins der formschönsten Gehäuse überhaupt...

Sollte mal jemand in meinem Umfeld etwas kleines wollen ist dieses Gehäuse definitiv ein absoluter Leckerbissen und wie ich finde sehr gut durchdacht....


----------



## Pokerclock (10. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Zur Info:

Offtopic wurde ausgeblendet. Wer über sein eigenes Projekt diskutieren möchte, macht das bitte in einem eigenen Thread.

*B2T*


----------



## oneshot2000 (10. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

@bigdaniel :

Wenn es nicht zu aufwändig ist könntest Du vielleicht auch ein Renderbild von der silbernen Version veröffentlichen ?
Das wäre echt fein.


----------



## bigdaniel (10. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Mach ich morgen mal


----------



## DerPolacke (11. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Mach ich morgen mal



Pustet der CPU luffi raus oder rein?


----------



## StormForU (11. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



DerPolacke schrieb:


> Pustet der CPU luffi raus oder rein?



Ich schätze mal, dass er die Luft in das Gehäuse rein pustet


----------



## Icedaft (11. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Da braucht man nicht zu schätzen, ein Topblower bläst immer die kalte Luft auf den Kühler bzw. die CPU.


----------



## DerPolacke (11. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Da braucht man nicht zu schätzen, ein Topblower bläst immer die kalte Luft auf den Kühler bzw. die CPU.



Naja und wo wie kommt die warme Luft raus?  Die strömende Luft wird durch den kühler bzw die Lamellen erhitzt und in das Gehäuse rein gepustet.


----------



## Vhailor (11. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hat Daniel schon erklärt. Bzw sieht man ja auch. Durch die geringe Größe des Gehäuses kann die Wärme über den Luftstrom gleich nach draußen transportiert werden. Da brauchst du nicht extra Lüfter zum Wegschaufeln. Laut Prototyp funktioniert das wohl auch sehr gut. Stauen wird sich da nicht viel aufgewärmte Luft, wie man das bei großen Gehäusen kennt.


----------



## DerPolacke (11. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Hat Daniel schon erklärt. Bzw sieht man ja auch. Durch die geringe Größe des Gehäuses kann die Wärme über den Luftstrom gleich nach draußen transportiert werden. Da brauchst du nicht extra Lüfter zum Wegschaufeln. Laut Prototyp funktioniert das wohl auch sehr gut. Stauen wird sich da nicht viel aufgewärmte Luft, wie man das bei großen Gehäusen kennt.



Dan hat das kleinste Gehäuse gebaut hehe sieht richtig cool aus. Ich gehe mehr in die Richtung Workstation All in One hehe wird aber 10L haben ist auch egal, Daniel weißt du vielleicht wie groß die Abkantungen sind weil es nach dem abkanten die Kanten bisschen rund werden.


----------



## dark_blue (11. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

He Dan und Leutz, hab mich eben ne ganze weile durch die vielen Seiten gewuselt und bin begeistert von dem Case.  
Falls mal ne Schiffsladung rüber kommen sollte, würde ich mich freuen wenn eines für mich in der nähe runter fallen würde. 

Wäre es den möglich zwischen Powerbutten und dem Schriftzug "Dan"die Audio & Mic buchsen zu setzten oder stört da was hinter?


----------



## bigdaniel (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Die Festplatte im Boden.


----------



## Viner-Cent (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich glaube bei Audio & Mic wurde der Kompromiss geschlossen die Backpannelausgänge zu benutzen, das Gehäuse ist so kurz, da geht nicht viel Kabel verloren. 3,5mm Klinke ist relativ lang und daher ist glaube ich kein Platz.

Verhext Daniel  XD


----------



## dark_blue (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Die Festplatte im Boden.



Aber bei deinen Bildern ist die Front doch "abnehmbar", könnte man die anschlüße nicht so anbringen wie den USB und Anschalter? ( PB - MIC- AUDIO        "Dan" - USB3) Oder wäre es möglich sie an der Seite der Front zu setzten? 




Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Audio & Mic wurde der  Kompromiss geschlossen die Backpannelausgänge zu benutzen, das Gehäuse  ist so kurz, da geht nicht viel Kabel verloren. 3,5mm Klinke ist relativ  lang und daher ist glaube ich kein Platz.
> 
> Verhext Daniel  XD



Das mit der teife der Anschlüße klingt nachvollzeibar und auch das du die Front nicht löchern möchtest.  Aber ich finde das gehört zu einem Case, oder wölltest du immer erst hinter das Gehäuse um die ganzen 5.1/7.1 Soundanlagenstecker raus zu ziehen um dann dein Headset an zu schließen?


----------



## kojampel (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Es gäbe Immernoch die Möglichkeit eines USB Headsets, welches dein Problem lösen würde


----------



## kaisims (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Und sei mir nicht böse dark_blue, aber dieses "Problem" würde schon mehrfach durchgekaut und schlussendlich mit einer Abstimmung geklärt. Das Thema sollte also hoffentlich durch sein.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ausserdem sollte jedem klar sei, dass man bei einem so kleinen Case Kompromisse eingehen muss


----------



## dark_blue (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



kaisims schrieb:


> Und sei mir nicht böse dark_blue, aber dieses  "Problem" würde schon mehrfach durchgekaut und schlussendlich mit einer  Abstimmung geklärt. Das Thema sollte also hoffentlich durch  sein.



Warum sollte ich wegen eines Hinweises böse sein, die Abstimmung dafür hab ich wohl überlesen. 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ausserdem sollte jedem klar sei, dass man bei einem so kleinen Case Kompromisse eingehen muss




Kompromisse gehören zum Leben wie das Atmen, aber ich wollte das eben mal los werden. 

Finde das Case ansicht richtig klasse und würde mich auch mit auf ne Bestellliste schreiben wollen.


----------



## Icedaft (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Wer sich für ~ 200€ ein Minigehäuse für High-End-Hardware kauft, nutzt in der Regel auch kein profanes Headset sondern hat meist auch ordentliche Kopfhörer an einem Kopfhörerverstärker bzw. einer guten externen Soundkarte, insofern erübrigt sich das Problem mit den Frontanschlüssen.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Gibts wirklich Leute, die regelmäßig das Boxenset ab- und die Kopfhörer anstöpseln? Da würde ich mir entweder Lautsprecher mit Audio/Mic-Anschlüssen kaufen, sodass ich das Headset direkt auf dem Schreibtisch anstecken kann, oder gleich einen Umschalter.


----------



## Vhailor (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wer sich für ~ 200€ ein Minigehäuse für High-End-Hardware kauft, nutzt in der Regel auch kein profanes Headset sondern hat meist auch ordentliche Kopfhörer an einem Kopfhörerverstärker bzw. einer guten externen Soundkarte, insofern erübrigt sich das Problem mit den Frontanschlüssen.



Meine Lösung ist und wird auch noch ne Weile sein: BT-KH und apt-x transceiver. Da ists wurscht wo die Anschlüsse sind 
In Zukunft wird aber wohl auch ne externe Soundkarte angeschafft.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

@oneshot:

Wie versprochen zwei gerenderte Bilder der silbernen Version:



http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_11o8unn.jpg
http://abload.de/img/dan_a4-sfx_12ktu1w.jpg

Click for 4K


----------



## DerPolacke (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Geil, besser als Schwarz weil man die Form sieht 

Daniel, welche schrauben verwendest du für dein Gerüst/Skelett/Chassis? 

Welchen Durchmesser und wie lang sind die?


----------



## bigdaniel (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

M3 Senkkopf  DIN 965


----------



## Viner-Cent (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hey DAN, hast du mal überlegt, als Designer bei Apple anzufangen? Dein Style passt genau, es sieht in silber sooo geil aus, werde ich mir echt überlegen müssen den A4 nicht in schwarz zu nehmen!


----------



## DerPolacke (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Hey DAN, hast du mal überlegt, als Designer bei Apple anzufangen? Dein Style passt genau, es sieht in silber sooo geil aus, werde ich mir echt überlegen müssen den A4 nicht in schwarz zu nehmen!



Bro komm hier nicht mit dem Apple Müll.. Das ist DAN Design kein Apple...

M2x6, bedeutet die 6 das die 6mm lang ist oder wie?


----------



## MfDoom (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Das ist die Gewindelänge  Der Kopf wird nicht mitgezählt.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Sorry sowas will ich nicht hier diskutieren aber ja 6 bezieht sich auf die Gewindelänge


----------



## Vhailor (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Hey DAN, hast du mal überlegt, als Designer bei Apple anzufangen? Dein Style passt genau, es sieht in silber sooo geil aus, werde ich mir echt überlegen müssen den A4 nicht in schwarz zu nehmen!



Hab ich mir vorhin auch gedacht. Bisher war schwarz ein no-brainer, aber silber sieht echt unerwartet geil aus .
Ich vermute mal einen Real-Bild-Vergleich schwarz/silber wird es nicht geben oder?


----------



## bigdaniel (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich frage mal nach, wie viel mich die äußeren Teile in silber zusätzlich kosten , dann kann ich aus meinem Prototyp beide Versionen bauen.


----------



## dark_blue (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Wären denn dann die äußeren Teile aus gebürsteten Aluminium?  Sehe sicher Edel aus!


----------



## bigdaniel (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Die äußeren Teile sind beim schwarzen als auch beim silbernen gebürstet


----------



## DerPolacke (12. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich würde gerne wissen wie du LianLi überredet hast das alles herzustellen


----------



## bigdaniel (13. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hab ich dir doch bereits erklärt. Kosted halt Geld.


----------



## tobse2004 (13. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

ich weiß über Geld redet man,
aber kannst du einen Bereich sagen was so eine Musterfertigung kostet?


----------



## bigdaniel (13. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

1700$


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Respekt und du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht nur einen gemacht haben


----------



## bigdaniel (13. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Doch  Das sollte reichen.


----------



## tobse2004 (13. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

1700$ ist aber auch ne Ansage!
Weiß nicht ob du es schon irgendwo erwähnt hast,
sind dafür extra Werkzeuge gemacht worden?
weil mit Werkzeugen fände ich es recht günstig.

Ich drück jedenfalls die Daumen das das Geld + ordentlich was wieder rein kommt.


----------



## DerPolacke (13. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich denke es kostet 1700 weil man die Maschinen einstellen muss Presse vorbereiten usw der weitere wäre nicht mehr 1700 sondern 100 oder so. Mein Gehäuse wird mich 250€ max kosten lol...


----------



## DerPolacke (13. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Was kostet dich jetzt die Produktion? 1700 sicherlich nicht xd

Wenn es verkauft wird, wird es deinen Namen tragen oder wird es ein Modell von LianLi? 

Wenn du es für +/- 200€ verkaufen willst muss es unter 130€ kosten da es sonnst keinen Sinn macht mit 10€ Gewinn zu machen...

Wie viel Stück hast du vor zu verkaufen? 
(psst ich so ca 100 mindestens)


----------



## Dommas (13. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich habe mich gerade durch die 100 Seiten Posts durch gearbeitet:

Erst einmal einen großen Daumen nach oben . Ich finde es super wie professionell du das Projekt umsetzt.

Ich werde wohl der Crowdfunding Kampagne nicht widerstehen können, auch wenn ich momentan keinen Einsatzzweck bei mir persönlich sehe. Aber Alu altert zum Glück nicht... Aus meiner beruflichen Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass der anvisierte Preis von +/- 200€ bei einer Industriefertigung in Kleinserie mir sehr ambitioniert scheint.

Ich freue mich schon auf das finale Gehäuse und die anstehende Crowdfunding Kampagne. Bis dahin wünsche ich dir gutes Gelingen


----------



## bigdaniel (14. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Danke dir  wie lange hast du für das Lesen benötigt? 

@All: Gute Neuigkeiten, ich bekomme die Seitenteile, Powerknopf und äußeren Schrauben  nun auch in silber, dann kann ich aus dem Prototyp beide Versionen bauen und jeder sieht die vom ihm favorisierte Farbe auf echten Fotos.


----------



## Vhailor (17. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Computerbase berichtet von einem neuen SFX-Gold-Netzteil verschiedener Watt-Klassen. Schaut man sich die Größe des Lüfters an, stellt man aber schnell fest, dass es genau genommen ein SFX-L Netzteil ist. Was dann auch das selbe sein dürfte, wie es Silverstone und erstmals Chieftec angeboten haben bzw. anbieten. Am interessantesten finde ich diesen Part: 
"Testmuster aller drei Netzteile befinden sich bereits in der Redaktion  von ComputerBase, ein Vergleichstest folgt in den nächsten Wochen."
Sharkoon: Neue SFX-Netzteile mit 80Plus Bronze und Gold - ComputerBase


----------



## bigdaniel (17. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Danke für die Info. Das Silverstone liegt bereits hier, noch habe ich es nicht getestet. Hab davon sogar die neue Revision 1.1. Ist es zu laut, wird es gegen das Sharkoon getauscht.

Achja am 24.04 ist der Prototyp in silber und schwarz fertig und kann dann verschickt werden.


----------



## DerPolacke (17. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Daniel, macht LianLi das Gehäuse egal welches?  Zb wenn ich ein Gehäuse erstellen würde dann meintest du irgendwas von 1700$ wahrscheinlich für die ganzen Press Rahmen usw. Kostet es viel weitere Gehäuse zu machen? Du meintest das du deine Gehäuse für 200€ verkaufen willst also damit es Sinn macht musst du max 150€ für ein Gehäuse zahlen. 
Oder muss ein Projekt LianLi gefallen damit die es machen?  Oder ist das denen egal, Hauptsache man bezahlt?


----------



## Vhailor (17. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Das Silverstone liegt bereits hier, noch habe ich es nicht getestet. Hab davon sogar die neue Revision 1.1. Ist es zu laut, wird es gegen das Sharkoon getauscht.



Ich befürchte auch bald, dass Silverstone wieder ein lauteres Modell auf die Beine gestellt hat. Zumindest war das bei den letzten SFX Versionen der Fall. Eigentlich bin ich Fan von Silverstone, aber auch ich werde ganz nach Test entscheiden. Super, dass wir immerhin eine kleine Menge Alternativen haben, bis dein Gehäuse kommt .



> Daniel, macht LianLi das Gehäuse egal welches?  Zb wenn ich ein Gehäuse  erstellen würde dann meintest du irgendwas von 1700$ wahrscheinlich für  die ganzen Press Rahmen usw. Kostet es viel weitere Gehäuse zu machen?  Du meintest das du deine Gehäuse für 200€ verkaufen willst also damit es  Sinn macht musst du max 150€ für ein Gehäuse zahlen.
> Oder muss ein Projekt LianLi gefallen damit die es machen?  Oder ist das denen egal, Hauptsache man bezahlt?



Könntest du solche Fragen in Zukunft bitte per pn klären  ?!


----------



## bigdaniel (17. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

1700€ kostet nur der Prototyp, dazu wird kein spezielles Presstool erstellt, so etwas kostet sehr viel mehr extra. Daher muss man das Gehäuse so konstruieren, dass die Standardtools ausreichen. Das teure ist natürlich nicht das Gehäuse sondern der Prozess den man durchläuft. Ingenieure schauen sich die Zeichnungen an, wenn nicht alles passt wird ein weiterer Prototyp gebaut, Kabel werden extra bestellt etc. Allerdings reicht es nicht wie bei dir das Gehäuse in Sketchup zu zeichnen, das muss du schon mit Solidworks machen. Wenn ich mir dein Projekt bisher anschaue wirst du allerdings keinen Erfolg bei LianLi haben, denn leider ist dies nicht professionell genug. Lass dir Zeit und wenn es ein Jahr dauert und entwickel alles ordentlich und erst dann nimmst du mit denen Kontakt auf. Glaub mir in 2 Wochen baut man kein Gehäuse und auch ich habe zuerst selbst einen Prototypen gebaut um die Temperaturen zu checken etc. . Bei mir hat es auch über ein Jahr gedauert und ich hab alles 1000 Mal gescheckt bis ich den Schritt der Kontaktaufnahme gewagt habe. Man muss sich außerdem in die Materie einlesen, wie man Metallteile konstruiert. Keepoutzones, Biegeradien, Gewindetypen etc. Außerdem ist es wichtig sich einen Interessenkreis für sein Projekt aufzubauen, den bekommt man auch nicht in zwei Wochen. Ansonsten baust du mit LianLi 300 Gehäuse und bleibst auf 290 sitzen. 

Das war das Letzte was ich hier schreibe bezüglich dem Bau eines Gehäuses bei LianLi, denn ein wenig Eigenleistung gehört auch dazu. Außerdem bitte ich dich hier nichts mehr von deinem Projekt oder solch spezieller Fragen die deinem Projekt dienlich sind in diesem Thread zu stellen.


----------



## tobse2004 (18. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

hattest du nicht mal vor noch ein anderes Gehäuse zu bauen?
ist das komplett raus oder schläft das Projekt nur?


----------



## DerPolacke (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ist in den 200€ Versand inkl? 
Ich denke nicht das LianLi Gehäuse in Deutschland produziert daher wird Versand noch ca 30€ drauf kosten oder nicht? 
Finde das Gehäuse voll cool xd


----------



## Huenni92 (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hallo Dan,

Ich hab vor ca einem halben Jahr von einem Freund von deinem Projekt gehört zu der Zeit hatte er sich gerade das Ncase bestellt welches bei mir auch den "wow effekt" ausgelöst hat.  (mein derzeitiges case war das Sugo 08) Nachdem ich mich hier durch die 100 Seiten gearbeitet hab bin ich echt beeindruckt welchen Wandel es bei dem Gehäuse gab von der Anfangs Idee mit externen NT zu der heutigen SFX Version.  Dieses Gehäuse wird auf jedenfall die Ablöse für mein Sugo. Teile die für den Gehäuse wechsel Notwendig sind (NT, kühler und co,) sind schon in Planung.  Ich wäre auch defenitiv bereit 200-250€ auszugeben für so ein wirklich ins letzte detail durchdachtes Gehäuse  

wäre es irgendwie möglich den Prototypen zu besichtigen wenn er da ist?
Schleswig ist nämlich nicht so weit weg von Flensburg


----------



## DerPolacke (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich würde es auch gerne besichtigen. Würde extra aus Hamburg kommen  
Kannst schon Eintrittskarten drucken


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich wollte mir vorab mal den IS-VC45 CPU Cooler von IDcooling bestellen, finde aber kein einzigen Shop der diesen Listet.
Von der größe müsste der ins A4 passen. Der Kühler ist ziemlich interessant da er auf eine Vaporchamper aufbaut, ähnlich wie es bei vielen Grafikkarten der Fall ist.

Laut Herstellerseite soll das Teil 130W abführen können, womit also auch mein i7 4790k kühlbar wäre.
Da ich halt gerne das Asus ITX Impact Mainboard weiter verwenden möchte bin ich in Sachen CPU Kühler noch weiter eingeschränkt, da die Spannungswandlet senkrecht am Rand verbaut sind, und die Soundkarte ebenfalls am CPU Sockel vorbei führt.
Der IS-VC45 müsste aber passen.

Hat jemand Ahnung wo man das Teil ordern kann?


----------



## DerPolacke (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

SnugglezNRW, das sollte in die LuKü Kategorie rein


----------



## L-Patrick (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Snugglez...falls du was findest, geb mal Bescheid. Der sieht echt interessant aus. Wenn der Preis dann letztlich auch stimmt, wäre das ein interessantes Stück Blech


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



DerPolacke schrieb:


> SnugglezNRW, das sollte in die LuKü Kategorie rein



Der Kühler wird momentan speziell für das A4 von mir priorisier da er Eigenschaften mit sich bringt die für das A4 absolut ideal erscheinen.
Da es zu dem Kühler keine brauchbaren Test momentan gibt, möchte ich diesen mir anschaffen und selber testen.
Es gibt noch sehr viele Leute hier die speziell für das A4 noch einen Kühler suchen.
Mein Posting hat damit sehr wohl was mit dem A4 zu tun, jedenalls 100 mal mehr wie 99% deiner Postings.




> Snugglez...falls du was findest, geb mal Bescheid. Der sieht echt interessant aus. Wenn der Preis dann letztlich auch stimmt, wäre das ein interessantes Stück Blech


mach ich, bisher konnte ich aber wiegesagt noch keinen deutschen Store finden.
Ich glaub jedenfalls das der Cooler für das A4 sehr interessant erscheint und falls dieser seine Specs auch erfüllt mir die Möglichkeit gibt aufs undervolten zu verzichten.
Ich bastel schon seit Jahren an ITX Systemen rum.
Daniels Kiste wird trotzdem eine Herrausforderung werden, die sich aber sicherlich lohnen wird!


----------



## DerPolacke (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Gibt es keine Alternativen zu dem IDcooling Teil? 

Xigmatek Praeton LD964 (CAC-D9HH4-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Akasa AK-CC9101BP01 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Produktvergleich Cooltek ITX30, Cooltek LP53, Noctua NH-L9i, Dynatron K666 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Vhailor (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Der IS-VC45 müsste aber passen.
> Hat jemand Ahnung wo man das Teil ordern kann?



Seit der Vorstellung hab ich auch ein Auge auf das Teil. Anfangs bot den Amazon.com glaub ich noch an. Mittlerweile gar nicht mehr. Das einzige was ich finden konnte, war ebay.com. Aber ohne Lieferung nach Deutschland. Es ist zum Haare raufen. Da gibts gute Produkte, theoretisch, aber man bekommt sie de facto nicht. Genauso wie mit manchen Handys.


----------



## hbf878 (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



DerPolacke schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Alternativen zu dem IDcooling Teil?
> 
> Xigmatek Praeton LD964 (CAC-D9HH4-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Nur Cooltek ITX30 und der Noctua kommen in Frage. Startpost lesen. 

Ansonsten: Aliexpress.com : Buy VAPOR CHAMBER TDP135W Innovative Cooling Solution for Low profile Mini ITX/HTPC from Reliable vapor carbon suppliers on ID-COOLING | Alibaba Group 
Typischerweise Versand per Einschreiben in ca. 20 Tagen


----------



## Vhailor (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Autsch, ok, klar, Aliexpress. Gar nicht dran gedacht. Liegt aber iwie auf der Hand. ID-Cooling sitzt ja glaub ich auch in Shenzen (wie fast alle China-Consumer-Electronics-Unternehmen).
Ich muss echt sagen, Der IS-VC45 und der IS-40 sagen mir von allen Kühlern für das DANA4 am meisten zu. Freu mich schon, die live zu testen 
btw: Einfuhrumsatzsteuer gibts ja für Hardware, Devices etc bis 150 Euro nicht, oder wie war das noch?

So, mal auf die Wishlist gesetzt. Schade, dass der Singlesday erst im November ist. Hätte vll noch mal ein paar Prozente gegeben .
Die paar Liefertage spielen ja diesmal keine Rolle. 80$ für DHL Shipping...tz


----------



## hbf878 (19. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich dachte Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ab 22 / 26€, Zollabgaben ab 150 (wobei Zollsatz für Hardware 0%).


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

ich hab am Freitag beruflich einen Termin bei der COS Distripution. Werde dort spaßeshalber mal nachfragen ob die an den vc45 rankommen.
Alternativ fallen mir momentan noch die Cooler von Dynatron ins Auge. Die bauen auch einige Kühler, sogar aus Kupfer, mit VaporChamber. Allerdings finde ich da nur passende Cooler für den Socket2011, und wie wir wissen sieht es da schlecht aus im ITX Bereich. Immerhin werden dort einige Produkte mit 150W angegeben bei einer Höhe die locker in das A4 passen sollte.


----------



## bigdaniel (20. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ein paar Leute haben den bereits im Hardforum  getestet. Einer hatte keine Probleme der andere hatte Probleme mit der VaporChamber. Das Problem ist ID-Cooling bekannt. Daher wird es bald eine neue Revision geben. Diese ist dann sogar komplett aus Kupfer.


----------



## Vhailor (20. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Sehr begrüßenswert


----------



## Dennis07 (20. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Sieht auf jeden Fall cool aus, aber Gaming-PC müssen imo einfach groß sein


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ein paar Leute haben den bereits im Hardforum  getestet. Einer hatte keine Probleme der andere hatte Probleme mit der VaporChamber. Das Problem ist ID-Cooling bekannt. Daher wird es bald eine neue Revision geben. Diese ist dann sogar komplett aus Kupfer.



das würd erklären warum man das teil nirgendwo ordern kann.
danke für die Info!


----------



## Bullz (22. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

shut up and take my money ...

Will jetzt einen neuen Pc zusammen stellen und ich will dein Gehäuse haben... VERDAMMT.


----------



## DerPolacke (22. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hat dieses Gehäuse besseres Airflow als zb das h440 oder thermaltake v71 usw?


----------



## kaisims (22. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Wann bekommst du denn den Prototypen zugeschickt und welche Schritte müssen dann noch getätigt werden? Kann es kaum erwarten das Case zu kaufen!

Kann man mit der Kickstarter Kampagne Mitte Sommer rechnen?


----------



## meik19081999 (22. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Du kannst den airflow eines Midi- bzw Big-Towers nicht mit dem eines extrem kleinen Gehäuse vergleichen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (22. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



DerPolacke schrieb:


> Hat dieses Gehäuse besseres Airflow als zb das h440 oder thermaltake v71 usw?



wieviele Gehäuselüfter siehst du denn im A4 um über einen Airflow sprechen zu können?


----------



## DerPolacke (22. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

SnugglezNRW, mit Airflow meine ich nicht die Lüfter in dem Gehäuse sondern die frische Luft dank den Gitter die reinkommt und dann ist die Frage was mit der warmen Luft passiert. Wird die warme Luft mit der kalten Luft dann gemischt oder was passiert mit der? Man müsste das System auf einem Testbench-Gehäuse testen und dann alles in das A4 Gehäuse montieren und dann den Unterschied vergleichen. Dann weißt man wie gut das Gehäuse arbeitet was Airflow angeht.

Daniel, würdest du so ein Test machen wie oben beschrieben mit Testbench-Gehäuse usw? Muss kein Testbench-Gehäuse sein Hauptsache es liegt frei. Ich hätte da auch eine Verbesserung bezüglich des Gehäuses, es könnte für manche die Optik versauen aber dafür besseres Airflow.
Die Gegenseite von dem PCI Slot auf der Grafikkarte Pustet bei Custom Kühlern warme Luft raus. Also die Seite wo kein PCI am Gehäuse ist hab ich gemeint. Auf dem Deckel könnte man auf der GPU oder auch auf der CPU Seite falls das was bringen würde auch ein Gitter machen wo die warme Luft von der GPU (und der CPU, falls man auf der Seite auch Löcher macht.) raus kommen könnte, es hat bei meinem Luxo M10 auch geholfen so ein Strich raus zu schneiden. Die GPU lief viel kühler da die warme Luft sich nicht mit der kalten Luft vom Deckel gemischt hat. PS Luxo M10 hat oben zwei 120mm die kalte Luft direkt auf die GPU pustet daher auch hier ein Beispiel mit einem Müll Gehäuse wie Luxo M10. Ich denke das mit den Löchern in dem A4 könnte was bringen. Aber du bist der Chef wir du weißt und du entscheidest da du der Chef bist


----------



## bigdaniel (22. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



kaisims schrieb:


> Wann bekommst du denn den Prototypen zugeschickt und welche Schritte müssen dann noch getätigt werden? Kann es kaum erwarten das Case zu kaufen!
> 
> Kann man mit der Kickstarter Kampagne Mitte Sommer rechnen?



Der Prototyp geht nächste Woche in den Versand und sollte dann in 1-2 Wochen bei mir sein.
Zum Crowdfundingstart kann ich dir leider wirklich noch nichts sagen. Ich mache das Projekt leider nicht hauptberuflich sondern nur nebenbei, dass bedeutet die einzelnen Schritte dauern etwas länger.
 Neben dem Test und Firmengründung fehlen noch Dinge wie eine kleine Website, CE Konformitätserklärung + Prüfung und EAR Anmeldung. Ich plane mir auch noch einen Vertriebspartner für den EU Raum zu besorgen, damit ich auch außerhalb von Deutschland in der EU verkaufen kann. Außerhalb des EU Raums hab ich keine Verkaufsprobleme.



DerPolacke schrieb:


> Hat dieses Gehäuse besseres Airflow als zb das h440 oder thermaltake v71 usw?



Ich denke dieses Bild, welches ich mal vor ein paar Monaten gepostet habe, beschreibt das Prinzip der Kühlung am besten. Alle Kühler beziehen direkt kühle Luft von außen diese erhitzt sich an den Kühlkörpern und entweicht von alleine nach oben. (Warme Luft steigt auf.)


----------



## DerPolacke (22. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Danke schön, sind da irgendwelche Löcher oben wo die Luft tatsächlich rauskommt?
Weil wenn die sich nur da oben sammelt bringt es auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Zur Info:

OT wurde ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Ich habe mal ID-Cooling angeschrieben, dies habe ich als Antwort erhalten:

"You should be able to place the order now. changed the stock info for Germany.

About the improvement, we’ve already implemented on the IS-VC45 from this batch. Thanks!"

Vapor Chamber TDP135W Innovative Cooling Solution for Low Profile Mini ITX HTPC | eBay


----------



## Vhailor (24. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Nice, sehr schön. Über die Kupfer-Variante haben die in dem Schreiben nichts gesagt?! Dann wir die wohl vom Tisch sein...

Bestellst du dir auch einen?


----------



## Icedaft (24. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Erst einmal muß das Gehäuse des TE fertig werden und käuflich zu erwerben sein, dann muß ich mal schauen welche Hardware (CPU, MB, GPU, RAM) zu dem Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens des Gehäuses ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hat und dann kann ich mir Gedanken über den Kühler machen...

Ich hätte schon jetzt gerne einen neuen PC, den ich nicht mit meinem Sohn Teilen muß, da ich aber immer recht anspruchsvoll bin, wenn ich mein sauer verdientes Geld raushauen soll, muß das Sparschwein noch etwas fetter werden bevor ich zuschlage.

Momentan ist es allgemein kein guter Zeitpunkt um Hardware zu kaufen. Das Preisniveau ist hoch, neue Hardware steht vor der Tür (R300, GTX980ti, Skylake, neue WHQD Monis), vor dem Herbst/Winter wird das alles wohl nichts werden.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hatte heute ja den Termin bei einer größeren Distribution. Der VC45 taucht leider in keinerlei Datenbank auf.
Laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters könne dies verschiedenste Ursachen haben.
endweder kam es zu keinem "Deal", zu gringe Stückzahlen, Logistikprobleme.... habs auch nicht verstanden.
Was genau konnte oder wollte er mir nicht sagen.

Bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir den über Ebay nun bestelle. Dies möchte ich gern echt verhindern. Hab bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wenn ich was aus China kaufe. Auf meine GTX680 habe ich damals z.b. satte VIER MONATE warten müssen.


----------



## bigdaniel (25. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Hier sind die Bilder vom neuen Prototyp in silber und schwarz. Die Bilder von der anderen Seitenteilversion bekomme ich Montag.


----------



## StormForU (25. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Jaa und auch in Silber ( wie war auch etwas anderes zu vermuten) sieht Gehäuse sehr gut aus.
Ist es jetzt doch schon früher bei dir eingetroffen oder wurde das von Lian Li so montiert?


----------



## kaisims (25. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Hier sind die Bilder vom neuen Prototyp in silber und schwarz. Die Bilder von der anderen Seitenteilversion bekomme ich Montag.



Und wo ist der Bestell Knopf?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Super Bilder! Je öfter ich mir das Case anschaue desto besser gefällt es mir.
Mir kam grade noch eine kleine, wenn auch vielleicht unbedeutende, Idee.
Und zwar scheint es ja so das das Gehäuse eine Art Korpus hat an dem die Seitenteile sowie die L-förmige Deckplatte auf unterschiedliche Art befestigt werden.
An den Seitenteilen hast du ja zusätzlich zu der LianLi Pinlösung auf der nicht sichtbaren Unterseite noch für den Transport Verschraubungen gemacht.
Warum das gleiche Prinzip nicht auch für das L-förmige Topcover verwenden. Das wird ja bereits ebenfalls unten im nicht sichtbaren Bereich verschraubt.
Könnte man die 4 Schrauben durch diese Pinmethode ersetzen? Dann hätte man eine klarere Oberfläche. 
(Nur eine Idee, keine Kritik!)


----------



## FrozenPie (25. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Werden in das Gehäuse auch Netzteile wie das SilverStone Strider Series  500W SFX12V-L passen, da diese etwas länger als SFX sind? In diesem Fall der von Silverstone "selbst definierte" Standard SFX-L welcher drei Zentimeter länger als SFX ist. Wäre halt ein ziemlich ideales Netzteil für so einen Rechner. Falls diese Frage schon gestellt wurde, bitte ich um Entschuldigung


----------



## bigdaniel (25. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

Natürlich passt es . Sowas steht sonst auch alles auf Seite 1 dieses Threads. Das Silverstone SFX-L liegt hier schon passend bereit und wartet auf den Einbau in den Prototyp.


----------



## FrozenPie (25. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Natürlich passt es . Sowas steht sonst auch alles auf Seite 1 dieses Threads. Das Silverstone SFX-L liegt hier schon passend bereit und wartet auf den Einbau in den Prototyp.



Hui, da war ich wohl etwas zu schnell mit dem Lesen 
Trotzdem danke für die Nette Antwort, ist ein super Projekt


----------



## dark_blue (25. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*



kaisims schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Bestell Knopf?



Wenn du ihn gefunden hast sag Bescheid. 

Muss schon sagen das mir das Case ist Silber besser gefällt, aber letztendlich würde ich ne Münze werfen. Weil ich mich nicht so recht entscheiden könnte welche Variante. *lach*


----------



## Salanto (25. April 2015)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 25.04.15]*

Sieht ja richtig cool aus


----------



## Bullz (27. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 25.04.15]*

shut up and take my money .... die 2 te  geiles Tei. Haben will.


----------



## bigdaniel (27. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 25.04.15]*

Hier sind die Bilder der alternativen Sidepanelversion. Ich werde beide testen und mich für die bessere entscheiden.


----------



## L-Patrick (27. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*


----------



## StormForU (27. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Also ich muss ja sagen, dass auch das alternative  Panel sehr gut auszieht. Jedoch finde ich das andere Panel noch attraktiver. 
Letzten Endes würde ich mich aber mit beidem zufrieden geben, da es ja schließlich auf die thermalen Eigenschaften ankommt.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (27. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Mir gefällt die seitengleiche Version besser. Wäre nicht die Verschraubung, könnte man die Teile sogar austauschen. BTW: Welche Funktion haben eigentlich die unteren Pushpins?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*



Peter_Shaw schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die seitengleiche Version besser. Wäre nicht die Verschraubung, könnte man die Teile sogar austauschen. BTW: Welche Funktion haben eigentlich die unteren Pushpins?


ich denke mal das die unterseitige Verschraubung eher optional betrachtet werden kann, wenn man Beispielsweise das Case öfters mal transportieren muss.
Daher ergeben die Pushpins schon recht viel Sinn.

@Daniel
mir gefallen die alternativen Seitenteile super! besser als die anderen. Aber ich denke das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## dark_blue (28. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Hast du schon mal eine Version mit seiten Fenster gedacht? 

Mir ist bewusst dass dann die kühlere Luft nicht mehr so ungehindert an die Komponenten kommt, aber in so einem klasse Case will man doch auch zeigen was man hat.  Es muss ja nicht die ganze Fläche einnehmen, nur so das noch genügend belüftungs Fläche vorhanden bleibt. Kannst es ja mal testen in dem du die entsprechenden Stellen abdeckst, wenn du deine neuen Teile da hast. 

-Dieser Post dient nur als Anregung- *lach*


----------



## bigdaniel (28. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Gedacht ja, aber die Unsetzung wird nicht klappen, es seidenn man integriert die gleiche Anzahl  von Lüftungslöchern in das Window. Jedoch müsste dies dann bei Glas oder Plexi gebohrt oder gelasert werden. Dann würde ein Seitenteil soviel wie das Gesamte Case kosten. Aktuell werden die Löcher gestanzt.


----------



## dark_blue (28. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Durch das gelochte Plexi würde man auch nicht wirklich viel sehen, zumindest wenn ich das noch richtig im Hinterkopf habe und das würde dem Case optich schaden.  
Dachte an folgende Varianten, U-Förmige Luftlöcher auf der Mainbord seite die das Fenster umranden und L-Förmig an der GK. xD 
Ja ich weiss, leichter gesagt als umgesetzt oder probiert. *lach* Aber wer nicht  fragt bekommt auch keine Antwort oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Ich denke wer denn sowas unbedingt braucht, kann sich auch selbst ein Windows mit Löchern selber machen (lassen)


----------



## extremedaneben (28. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Falls nicht sowieso schon bekannt, aber auf jedenfall interessant für das Projekt, ab dem 12. Mai kann man bei Kickstarter auch in Deutschland Projekte erstellen.


----------



## bigdaniel (28. April 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Hab ich heute auch gelesen


----------



## kojampel (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Hallo Daniel,
ich hätte nochmal eine Frage zu der Hitzeentwicklung innerhalb des Gehäuses:
In dem Gehäuse sind ja die Rückseite der Grafikkarte und die des Mainboards nur wenige mm von einander entfernt und da das Mainboard auch auf der Rückseite große Mengen Wärme abgeibt, wenn die CPU stark belastet wird, vieleicht auch noch eine M2 SSD auf der Rückseite Steckt die auch nochmal Hitze abgibt und Schliesslich dann noch die Gesamte Hitze der Grafikkarte die sich ja auch noch an der Rückseite Entwickelt, frage ich mich ob diese Komponenten sich bei Dauerlast nicht gegenseitig zu sehr aufheizen und irgendwann wort wörtlich "gegrillt" werden? Denn der Kamineffekt ist zwar vorhanden aber das ist dann auch alles was sich zwischen MB und GPU abspielt um die Hitze loszuwerden.
Und im Extremfall hat man ja dann sogar noch eine GTX Titan X die auch noch auf der Rückseite sich Stark erhitzende Speichersteine hat und das ist meiner Meinung nach Potentiell sehr Kritisch.
Hast du dahingehend schon irgendwelche Informationen für mich/uns?
Das alle Komponenten von der Anderen Seite definitiv super Kühlbar sind ist ja  schon gut  erläutert wurden. ^^


----------



## Pyroneo (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Wenn ich es in der Planungsphase richtig verstanden habe wird der Kamineffekt noch durch die Lüfter der CPU, GPU und des Netzteils begünstigt. Zumal das Blech des Gehäuses auch nochmal Hitze abtransportiert. Ein Gehäuse aus Blech begünstigt immer die Temperaturen. Das merkt man z.B. wenn man sich die Temperaturen in Gehäusen anschaut die man nachträglich noch gedämmt hat. In dem gedämmten Zustand steigt die Temperatur immer etwas( um mehr als 5°), je nachdem wie viel gedämmt wurde und was sonst noch am Airflow optimiert wurde. 
Alle Lüfter in Bigdaniels Gehäuse ziehen Luft seitlich von Aussen an und pusten die Luft ins innere des Gehäuses. Durch den so entstehenden überdruck im Gehäuse, der einzigen Möglichkeit nach oben zu entweichen und der immer fortwährenden seitlichen Luftzufuhr sollte in dem schmalen Bereich zwischen dem Blech Mainboard bzw der GPU ein Unterdruck entstehen wodurch wiederum eine Zirkulation von unten nach oben entsteht, Also der Kamineffekt perfekt ausgenutzt wird, wie zB auch in einem Säulengrill.

Ich finde dieses Konzept sehr viel besser als diesen schwachsinnigen Standardgehäuse aufbau wie er heutzutage leider immer noch genutzt wird. Alleine das die GPU, im eingebauten Zustand unterhalb der Platine sitzt ist nicht förderlich für die Temperaturen, egal wie schnell die Luft per Heatpipes abgeführt wird, wenn das Layout anders aufgebaut wäre, also das die GPU samt Speicher ober wäre, könnte die Temperatur durch aus niedriger sein, Problem dabei wäre aber das der Gesamtaufbau von Grund auf neu gemacht werden müsste.

Hier wurde es sehr gut umgesetzt und ich hoffe das ich bald so ein Gehäuse meins nennen darf.

Ich hoffe nur das ich alles richtig wiedergegeben habe .


----------



## Zypharium (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Wie viel wird das Gehäuse kosten und wann könnte man es erwerben? Scheinbar hast du das Projekt noch nicht auf Indiegogo erstellt oder wo finde ich den Link?


----------



## BlackTama (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 24.03.15]*

@Zypharium:


bigdaniel schrieb:


> Der Preis steht noch nicht fest wird sich aber um 200 bewegen. +- 20€



Wann mans erwerben kann: Wenn's fertig ist:> Niemandem nutzt ein halbfertiges Produkt, das nicht optimiert wurde weil von allen Seiten Termindruck ausgeübt wird.
Link zu einer Fundingseite gibts noch keinen, den siehst dann vermutlich direkt im allerersten Post sobald Dan soweit ist


----------



## Zypharium (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Okay, diese Angaben reichen mir völlig, danke! Ich wollte auch keinen Termindruck ausüben, sondern nur einen Zeitrahmen wissen. Da ich eh noch mindestens 1 Jahr warten kann, wollte ich nur wissen, ob das als realistisch angesehen werden kann oder ob er noch etwas mehr Zeit brauchen wird. Das Konzept sagt mir nämlich sehr gut zu. Ich bin erst vor Kurzem von meinem riesigen Gehäuse zu einem kleineren gewechselt, aber wenn es noch kleiner geht, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## extremedaneben (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich des Festplattenkäfig's am Boden. Was für eine Bauhöhe wird bei dem maximal unterstützt? 
Weil die 2TB WD Platten haben z.b. ne Bauhöhe von 15mm. Wenn die von der Höhe her passen, dann wäre es im Prinzip auch möglich in den Käfig 2 SSD's zu verbauen, da viele SSD's nur eine Bauhöhe von 7mm haben.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Du kannst doch in den Käfig 2 Platten einsetzen, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## bigdaniel (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Snugglez hat recht:


----------



## Vhailor (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Du kannst doch in den Käfig 2 Platten einsetzen, wo ist das Problem?



Richtig, beantwortet aber seine Frage nicht . Die war im Prinzip: Wie groß können die Platten sein, die IN den Käfig passen?

Mir fällt grade auch noch eine Frage mit Blick auf die 980 Classified ein. Die Karte überzieht in der Höhe ja um 2,5cm. Das sollte aber kein Problem sein oder? Wie hoch dürfen die Karten maximal sein ?


----------



## bigdaniel (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Richtig, beantwortet aber seine Frage nicht . Die war im Prinzip: Wie groß können die Platten sein, die IN den Käfig passen?



-An der unteren Position im HDD-Käfig können Platten mit einer Höhe von bis zu 14mm verbaut werden. 
-An der oberen Poistion im HDD-Käfig gibt es keine Limitierung in der Höhe. Hier Limitiert das verwendete SFX-Netzteil die Bauhöhe.
-An der Front darf die Festplatte/SSD maximal 10mm hoch sein.

_Außerdem ist es natürlich möglich eine einzelne 2,5" HDD/SSD an der Position des HDD-Bays zu installieren. Dafür sind die alternativen Halterungen im Boden. Für diese gilt natürlich keine Höhenlimitierung,_



Vhailor schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade auch noch eine Frage mit Blick auf die 980 Classified ein. Die Karte überzieht in der Höhe ja um 2,5cm. Das sollte aber kein Problem sein oder? Wie hoch dürfen die Karten maximal sein ?




Uff die Sache mit der Grafikkartenhöhe ist extreme schwierig, denn es kommt darauf an wie der Hersteller misst. 
-Misst er vom Bracketboden aus ?
-Misst er von den PCIe Kontakten aus?
-Fängt die Messung beim versenktem PCIe Slot an? 
-Außerdem ist entscheident ob der höchste Punkt der Karte die Platine oder die Kühlung/Heatpipes sind, denn entscheidend ist der Abstand von PCIe Stromstecker zur Oberseite.

Ich werde dazu nochmal eine genaue Maßtabelle herausbringen in der alle Variationen beschrieben werden.  Vielleicht hilft dir ja die Info, dass eine Asus Strix ultra knapp passen sollte.


----------



## Vhailor (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Danke dir 
Stimmt, kommt drauf an, wie gemessen wird. Aber ja, doch, das könnte helfen. Wenn die Strix grade noch so geht, passen bis zu 13,3cm laut der Messung von CB. Die Classified ist 15,1cm hoch - was somit nicht mehr passen würde.
Die Angaben sind für später sicher sehr relevant bei der ein oder anderen Karte.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> -An der unteren Position im HDD-Käfig können Platten mit einer Höhe von bis zu 14mm verbaut werden.
> -An der oberen Poistion im HDD-Käfig gibt es keine Limitierung in der Höhe. Hier Limitiert das verwendete SFX-Netzteil die Bauhöhe.
> -An der Front darf die Festplatte/SSD maximal 10mm hoch sein.
> 
> ...



zur Grafikkartenhöhe...
jeder Hersteller misst anderes.
Ich hatte mal das Lian Li v358, laut case Beschreibung passen dort cpu kühler bis 130mm rein, dementsprechend müssten auch grafikkarten mit bis zu 130mm rein passen.
damals hatte ich eine Trippleslot Asus 680 die definitiv nicht ins Case passte, obwohl mir Asus per Mail zur Höhe was anderes erzählt hatte (vor dem Kauf)


----------



## Vhailor (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Die einfache Angabe einer Höhe finde ich jetzt auch nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig. Die Clearance oberhalb der brackets dagegen schon. Mit meinen Angaben weiter oben wird da auch kein Schuh draus. Pcgh schreibt, die Classified ist 2,5cm über brackets, folglich wäre das bei der Strix nur 7mm über den brackets...das sieht aber definitiv nach mehr aus.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

die strix ist definitiv mehr als 7mm über dem bracket
bin dieses WE leider nicht zu hause, dann könnte ichs mal nachmessen
würde aber gefühlt zwischen 2-3cm schätzen
zudem muss man auch immer  ein wenig Biegeradius für die Stromkabel einplanen, denn die meisten Karten haben ihre Anschlüsse nach oben hin und nicht seitlich


----------



## extremedaneben (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Danke für die Antwort.
Das mit der max Grafikkartenhöhe würd mich auch interessieren, hab mal bei meiner GTX 970 von MSI nachgemessen - da sinds ca 3,5cm "übern Slot raus"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Ich sitze hier mit meiner DHE Design EVGA GTX 970, die nur +-6mm über den Bracket rausragt und bin froh, dass ich die geholt habe


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*



> Ich werde dazu nochmal eine genaue Maßtabelle herausbringen in der alle Variationen beschrieben werden. Vielleicht hilft dir ja die Info, dass eine Asus Strix ultra knapp passen sollte.


das hoffe ich doch 
ich hab halt auch so eine Strix und nicht das Geld für ein neues Case + neue Graka. Man muss halt auch noch die Stromanschlüsse bedenken. Die liegen zwar immer etwas tiefer wie der Kühler, aber die Stromkabel kann man leider auch nicht bis in die Unendlichkeit biegen.
Da hilft nur Daumendrücken


----------



## Vhailor (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Also wenn Daniel recht hat und eine Strix passt, sollten alle anderen Karten auch schon fast passen. Ich hab eben das Netz durchsucht und nirgendwo eine Angabe gefunden, wie der Abstand von Blende zum höchsten Punkt ist . Ein wenig verwunderlich, zumal es doch noch mehr SFFler da draußen geben sollte. So bin ich eben mal durch TechPowerUp gesurft. Die Standardhöhe der Karten ist wohl 11,5cm (wusste ich jetzt zB nichtmal), was auch schon wieder grob 5mm über den Brackets ist. Die Strix ist 14,5cm hoch laut TPU. Macht also auch bei der Strix 3-3,5cm, ähnlich wie bei der MSI von @extremedanaben 
Wenn das DAN A4 also 3,5cm Clearance hat, wäre das schon optimal für welche Karten auch immer kommen mögen


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Wenn ich den Prototyp nächste Woche hab, werde ich mal versuchen ob eine MSI GTX 970 TwinFrozer passt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

ICH WILL DAS JETZT ENDLICH K A U F E N !

Wenn geht das denn, ich finde das so unglaublich gut, ich brauche das zum Reisen. Bitte, wann gibt es das im Laden?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

ganz ruhig ganz ruhig
BigDaniel verhandelt noch mit MediaSaturn und lässt vorher ein paar Werbespots im TV ausstrahlen. Zudem müssen noch Flyer gedruckt welche dann auf der exklusiven hauseigenen Messe ausgeteilt werden. Die Tangafarbe der Messebabes steht auch noch nicht fest.

mit anderen Worten

gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## Vhailor (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Bis zu den Tangas habe ich dir noch geglaubt


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Obwohl es gibt doch nur eine Farbe: Durchsichtig


----------



## Gripschi (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Welcher Tanga? Sparen ist die Devise.

Bin sehr gespannt auf die kommenden Tests usw.


----------



## bigdaniel (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

So Leute morgen hole ich das Teil vom Zoll ab.


----------



## Viner-Cent (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Der gute Zoll, haben sie Einfuhrgebühr haben wollen?


----------



## StormForU (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Und ist das Ding jetzt schon offiziell in Deutschland?


----------



## dark_blue (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt was dir der Zoll so alles geben wird.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Es ist vollbracht...


Ich habe meine Testhardware in das Gehäuse verbaut und alle passt.


Hier sind zwei erste Bilder vom Gehäuse mit Hardware. Leider ist es heute recht spät geworden, daher werde ich morgen ein paar bessere Bilder machen.
Für ein perfektes Kabelmanagement hatte ich heute auch keine Zeit, dass folgt dann morgen. Außerdem wird morgen auch der Cooltek LP53 verbaut.


----------



## Deeron (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Ein Wunderschönes Gehäuse  War für dich bestimmt wie Weihnachten, als du es vom Zoll geholt und ausgepackt hast.


----------



## Viner-Cent (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Es sieht so geil aus! Kannst du mir einen gefallen tun und ein Photo mit "Banana for scale" machen? Ich würde mich sehr freuen  Ich kann mir einfach immer noch nicht wirklich verdeutlichen, wie klein das Case ist!


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*

Mach ich dir morgen. 
Sagen wir es mal so, wenn man die Bilder sieht, denkt man es ist klein, aber wenn man es vor sich hat, denkt man nur, verdammt ist das klein, wie soll ich dort alles hinein bekommen?
Ich hatte selber mal ein Sugo Sg05 und das ist schon richtig klein, aber das A4-SFX top dies deutlich.


----------



## L-Patrick (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Wow, einfach nur wow. Tolles Ding, was du da geschaffen hast. Ich hoffe, du wirst es auch in ausreichender Stückzahl los und man hört in Zukunft noch mehr von dir  

Eins nehme ich definitiv...fragt sich nur ob silber oder schwarz


----------



## Vhailor (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> "Banana for scale"


Junge, das hat jetzt gedauert, bis ich das gerafft habe 

Sieht wirklich traumhaft aus.
Ich nehme definitiv auch eins! Denke sogar in silber. Würde meinen Vater auch eins kaufen. Aber das wäre so, als würde man wem, der 3km mit Fahrrad zur Arbeit fährt, einen Ferrari schenken .


----------



## sVnsation (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 27.04.15]*


----------



## Icedaft (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Das einzige, was mich wirklich stört, sind die Flachbandanschlusskabel vom Netzteil, diese "Luftstromverhinderer" habe ich schon zu IDE-Zeiten gehasst, da kann aber das traumhaft schöne Gehäuse nix dazu...


----------



## dark_blue (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Da geht man mal vor 23Uhr ins Bett und dann verpasst man das Beste. *lach*

Ein wahrlich schönes Gehäuse was du da geschaffen hast, ist es denn jetzt im finalen Modus oder kommt es erst mal die Testphase mit diversen Komponenten um die Kompatibilität zu testen?

Wie lange hast du denn Gestern gebraucht um die Hardware auf die "schnelle" da hinein zu Zaubern?


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Genau, nun werden unterschiedliche Kühler und Grafikkarten getestet. Außerdem werden die Temperaturen analysiert (sieht aber schon echt gut aus). Außerdem muss ich noch ein paar professionelle Fotos machen.

Der Einbau hat ca. 1 Stunde gedauert. Hab mir viel Zeit gelassen. Hatte auch Gummihandschuhe an um keine Fingerabdrücke zu hinterlassen.


----------



## dark_blue (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Na dann freuen wir uns schon alle auf die neuen Bilder deines kleinen Schatzes.

Sag mal ist die CPU Kühler höhe immer noch limitiert auf 48mm oder hat sich das etwas mehr Luft ergeben? Oje in Gummihandschuhen zu arbeiten ist eine sehr unangenehme Sache mit der Zeit. Versuch doch mal solche weißen Baumwollhandschuhe aus diversen Drogerien, die gehen nicht so schnell kaputt beim Einbauen und sind Atmungsaktive. Zumindest sind mir diese lieber. ;D


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Hab ich auch, doch durch das Gewebe kommt die Schwitze auch durch.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Immer daran denken, es ist KEINE Bombe und Du hast alle Zeit der Welt die Kiste zusammenzusetzen....

Ansonsten: SweatStop® Antitranspirant gegen Schwitzen an den Händen 

Edit: VIDEO: Hausmittel gegen schwitzige HÃ¤nde


----------



## dark_blue (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Hab ich auch, doch durch das Gewebe kommt die Schwitze auch durch.



Das ganze soll aber jetzt nicht zum Hauptthema werden. *lach* 

Möchtest du dir eigentlich durch Kickstarter helfen lassen oder willst du alles selber packen?


----------



## dark_blue (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Immer daran denken, es ist KEINE Bombe und Du hast alle Zeit der Welt die Kiste zusammenzusetzen....
> 
> Also Bome ist das Gehäuse schon, aber es sollte eher abgehen wie ne Rakete.


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



dark_blue schrieb:


> Möchtest du dir eigentlich durch Kickstarter helfen lassen oder willst du alles selber packen?



Naja über eine Crowdfunding Plattform könnt ihr, wenn es soweit ist, das Gehäuse kaufen. Sprich werden dort innerhalb eines Monats keine 300 Stk. von der Community gekauft, ist das Projekt gescheitert und nur ich werde eins besitzen. Ich weiß nicht ob du das damit meinst? 
Als richtige Hilfe sehe ich das nicht, denn ich nehme ja keine Spenden entgegen. Ich minimiere nur das Risiko auf 300 Stk. sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## Deeron (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Also ich werde eins zu 100% nehmen. Eventuell auch jeweils eins in schwarz und silber. Eins fürs wohnzimmer und eins für mich


----------



## Mr. Mo (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Ich bin jetzt hier ganz zufällig drüber gestolpert und hab so Sachen wie Crowdfunding, bisschen was vom Preis etc gelesen .. gibt's denn in etwa 'nen Termin? Wann die Kampagne startet? Ist dementsprechend schon in etwa klar, bis wann dann die angestrebten 300 Stück produziert sind? Oder ist's noch gar nicht so weit?

btw - geiles Teil!


----------



## dark_blue (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Naja über eine Crowdfunding Plattform könnt ihr, wenn es soweit ist, das Gehäuse kaufen. Sprich werden dort innerhalb eines Monats keine 300 Stk. von der Community gekauft, ist das Projekt gescheitert und nur ich werde eins besitzen. Ich weiß nicht ob du das damit meinst?
> Als richtige Hilfe sehe ich das nicht, denn ich nehme ja keine Spenden entgegen. Ich minimiere nur das Risiko auf 300 Stk. sitzen zu bleiben.




Innerhalb eines Monats 300 Stk nur über die Community zu Verkaufen stelle ich mir nicht einfach vor, zumal hier vielleicht um die 100 Interessenten sind. Hast du vielleicht etwas Webung in Betracht gezogen oder an stille Teilhaber die dich Finanzieren dafür? Bin ja selbst kein Genie in solchen Dingen, aber für so ein cooles Projekt mit potenzial würde ich schon mal ein paar Kohlen ins Feuer werfen.


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Das Projekt ist in 4 Foren aktiv. Ingesamt sind wir nun bei ner halben Million Klicks auf diese Threads. Ich werde das Case noch ein paar Seiten als Reviewobjekt zuschicken und dann muss dass reichen, mehr kann ich nicht machen.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Du könntest um einen Artikel im PCGH Magazin bitten 
Da wird so ein Community Projekt bestimmt in ein gutes Licht gerückt


----------



## Kusanar (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



dark_blue schrieb:


> Innerhalb eines Monats 300 Stk nur über die Community zu Verkaufen stelle ich mir nicht einfach vor, zumal hier vielleicht um die 100 Interessenten sind.



Wenn er es auf eine Crowdfunding-Plattform stellt, gibt es ja ein breiteres Publikum als nur die Interessierten hier im Thread / Forum... 
Und wenn es hier schon 100 sind dann dürften die 300 Gesamt nicht unbedingt schwer fallen, wenn der Preis nicht zu abartig hoch ausfällt, und davon gehe ich nach den bisherigen Aussagen Dans ja mal nicht aus.


----------



## Icedaft (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Wenn Daniel es schaffen sollte unter der psychologisch wichtigen Marke von unter 200€ zu bleiben (z.B. 198,76€ / 186,97€), dann sehe ich kein Problem darin 300 Stück abzusetzen.


----------



## dark_blue (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Das Projekt ist in 4 Foren aktiv. Ingesamt sind wir nun bei ner halben Million Klicks auf diese Threads. Ich werde das Case noch ein paar Seiten als Reviewobjekt zuschicken und dann muss dass reichen, mehr kann ich nicht machen.



Okay das ganze klingt schon um einiges aktiver, aber die Daumen drück ich dir trotzdem. Kann man sich eines Vorbestellen oder hab ich Pech wenn ich mal wieder vor 23 Uhr off gehe. 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Wenn er es auf eine Crowdfunding-Plattform stellt, gibt es ja ein breiteres Publikum als nur die Interessierten hier im Thread / Forum...
> Und wenn es hier schon 100 sind dann dürften die 300 Gesamt nicht unbedingt schwer fallen, wenn der Preis nicht zu abartig hoch ausfällt, und davon gehe ich nach den bisherigen Aussagen Dans ja mal nicht aus.



Wie gesagt ich bin in sachen Crowdfunding-Plattformen ect. kein Genie, aber danke für Erläuterung.


----------



## Vhailor (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Mit dem Thread hier und den anderen 3, plus die Seiten mit den Reviews und Berichterstattungen, plus die Leute, die nur über Kickstarter drauf aufmerksam werden...da werden am Ende sicher 300 Stück von verkauft. Hoffe ich zumindest. Ich nehme an, dass man das gut mit dem M1 vergleichen kann. Hat zu dem Projekt jemand Zahlen. Da dürften anfangs weit mehr als 300 von weggegangen sein.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass man das gut mit dem M1 vergleichen kann. Hat zu dem Projekt jemand Zahlen. Da dürften anfangs weit mehr als 300 von weggegangen sein.



Jenseits der 600 bereits, laut der Indigogo-Seite. Wie gesagt, die 300 sehe ich jetzt nicht als zu hohe Hürde. Viel Erfolg, Dan! Hau rein!


----------



## StormForU (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Vorallem schreibt pcgh jetzt schon dauernd über dein Projekt. Wenn du fertig bist und die ein Sample bekommen, dass dann auf fb teilen usw steigen die Interessenten bestimmt enorm


----------



## Icedaft (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Macht nicht so viel Werbung. Ich möchte mein Exemplar schließlich mit Widmung und Seriennummer zwischen 1 und 10....


----------



## StormForU (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Macht nicht so viel Werbung. Ich möchte mein Exemplar schließlich mit Widmung und Seriennummer zwischen 1 und 10....



So aktiv wie du hier bist und wie stark du geholfen hast Entscheidungen zu treffen,  springt das für dich bestimmt raus


----------



## theAircoookie (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Bei den Temperaturtests, kannst du da bitte noch den Stock Intel Kühler ausprobieren? Nicht dass ich den unbedingt nehmen würde, aber einfach mal sehen was L9i und co. für Temperaturunterschiede schaffen... Danke 

P.S: Ich reserviere Nr. 22


----------



## StormForU (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Jaa das finde ich auch eine gute Idee 
Wenn wir schon alle dabei sind nehme ich die 96 oder die 111


----------



## StormForU (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Jaa das finde ich auch eine gute Idee 
Wenn wir schon alle dabei sind nehme ich die 96 oder die 111


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Dann ist ja die 7 noch frei?


----------



## Deeron (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

@BigDaniel: Leg doch ne Liste für die Köufer samt wunschnummer an  die ersten 300 mit gravierter Seriennummer umd danach ohne. 

Ps.: 66 und 55 bitte


----------



## jamie (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Wie ist denn die momentane Preis-Prognose? Ich hätte ja gerne die 666.


----------



## LSchmiddie (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, die 28 bitte [emoji5] [emoji5]
Spass beiseite: eine Liste für wunschnummern wäre echt eine ultra Aktion, damit würdest du einige Leute hier, inklusive mir, echt glücklich machen.
Vorausgesetzt der Mehraufwand hält sich in grenzen.
Mir kribbelst seit dem letzten Update ununterbrochen in den Fingern 

Edit: Ich merk grad, dass das hier Post Nummero 1111 ist, was wohl bedeutet das Nummer 111 Mein sein wird [emoji48]


----------



## Deeron (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Mann müsste die ja nichtmal während der eigentlichen Herstellumg gravieren lassen. Ein Besuch bei nem Juwelier oder Metallverarbeitungsbetrieb, die seitenteile abgeben, pauschalbetrag aushandeln und gut  halt als eine art goodie für die Teilnehmer der Crowdfundingkampagne


----------



## dark_blue (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Finde ich auch eine klasse Idee, die frage nur ob es machbar ist vom Aufwand her.  
Wenn es wirklich geht müsste Daniel erstmal ein okay geben bevor ihr euch jetzt schon um die Nummern bewerbt. *lach* 

Man könnte auch einen Sticker oder ne art Plakette zum auf kleben bei legen, die man dann an seinen gewünschten Ort anbringt.


----------



## Amon (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Wie geil ist das denn bitte! Bin gerade hier über diesen Thread gestolpert und mir fehlen schon fast die Worte.  Einfach Bombe! Ich glaube ich brauch so ein Teil, dann wird nicht mehr mit dem Laptop auf der Arbeit gezockt sondern mit ordentlicher Hardware.


----------



## Vhailor (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Ich hab noch so eine Sling-Tasche für die Fotoausrüstung. Da müsste das DAN A4 gut gepolstert reinpassen . @Dan: Gleich die nächste Geschäftsidee: Umhängetaschen speziell für das DAN A4 ^^.


----------



## skyscraper (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

@Dan: Gleich die nächste Geschäftsidee: Umhängetaschen speziell für das DAN A4 ^^.[/QUOTE]

Am besten noch kombiniert mit sowas: Roccat Tusko Flatscreen Bag, 20"-24" (ROC-15-302) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und als Rucksack


----------



## BlackTama (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Des Graviergedöns halt ich für schnickschnack der den Preis dann sicherlich über die "psychologisch wichtigen 200" katapultieren würde.^^Aber ganz ehrlich, das ding könnte das Doppelte kosten und es wär in meinen Augen immernoch ein hammer Deal, eben weil ichs persönlich nicht selber nachbauen kann und es keine wirklich vergleichbare Alternative gibt ( selbst das M1 ist vom Dan noch Welten entfernt!). Super fette Arbeit Dan, ich freu mich jetzt schon wie ein Schneekönig! Und die 300 Stück werden sowas von locker gepackt da mach ich mir gar keine Sorgen, sei es Mundpropaganda, n PCGH Artikel oder n kleiner Hype auf Kickstarter der die Verkaufszahlen reinholt. Außerdem sind die Jungs in den Ami-Foren ja auch alle total heiß auf das Case.


----------



## LSchmiddie (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



BlackTama schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Jungs in den Ami-Foren ja auch alle total heiß auf das Case.



Stimmt, ich hab schon im englischen Tomshardware- und dem LinusTechTips-Forum von euch gelesen, bevors mir im Deutschen aufgefallen ist.
Interessenten gibt es ausserhalb der deutschen Forenlandschaft sicher genug aumen:


----------



## bigdaniel (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Hier sind ein paar neue Bilder, die ich heute gemacht habe, während ich die verschiedenen CPU Kühler getestet habe.





LP53 Kühlkörper  vs. L9i Kühlkörper



LP53 Kühlkörper mit Noctua A9x14 Lüfter. Ich konnte den Lüfter nicht mit den Standart Anti-Vibrations-Gummis des LP53 montieren, denn der LP53 92mm Lüfter nutzt witzigerweise den Aufnahmeabstand eines 80mm Lüfters. Daher habe ich den Lüfter mit vier Kabelbindern montiert.






Hier könnt ihr einschätzen wie klein das DAN A4-SFX ist.


----------



## dark_blue (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Hier braucht glaube keiner ne Coladose um zu wissen wie klein das Gehäuse wirlich ist, allein das Mainbort ist ja nur ca. 18 cm hoch. xD Schade das die Gummis nicht recht passen wollten, wie ist denn deine Einschätzung der Lautstärke und Temperaturen so?


----------



## Viner-Cent (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Es ist in einem Silverstone Sugo möglich, es wird bei dir möglich sein, wenn du es schaffst sie dazu zu bringen es bei deinem Case zu machen :O

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjDJNwAANwA


----------



## kaisims (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Also mir hat man vorgeworfen, dass das Bild mit der Cola Dose gephotoshopped sei, da man so eine Dose ja leicht vergrößern kann. Ich habe erstmal herzlichst gelacht


----------



## bigdaniel (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Schau dir die komplexe Spiegelung und den Schattenwurf der Dose auf der Matte an. Ich denke das sollte als Beweis für die Echtheit reichen.


----------



## Vhailor (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Es ist in einem Silverstone Sugo möglich, es wird bei dir möglich sein, wenn du es schaffst sie dazu zu bringen es bei deinem Case zu machen :O
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjDJNwAANwA



Ich hab echt nicht verstanden, was du da geschrieben hast, bis ich mir das Vid angesehen habe. Sehr interessant auf jeden Fall . Ich denke aber, der nicht übliche 2011-v3 Sockel bzw vielmehr die Kühloptionen, machen einen Strich durch die Rechnung, sowas im DAN A4 zu verbaun. Die haben auch den selben Trick wie beim Sugo 05 angewandt, um überlange Karten reinzukriegen .



> Also mir hat man vorgeworfen, dass das Bild mit der Cola Dose  gephotoshopped sei, da man so eine Dose ja leicht vergrößern kann. Ich  habe erstmal herzlichst gelacht


Man sieht doch die Größe alleine schon anhand von Mainboard, Kühler und PSU. Die Dose bräuchte man eigentlich auch nicht. Geshopped hin oder her


----------



## StormForU (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Witzig 
ich hab das gestern genau anders herum gemacht, ich habe das Forum unter das youtube Video gepostet


----------



## Icedaft (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Was haltet Ihr von der Zusammenstellung, sollte so alles so in das Gehäuse passen, oder?

Die Grafikkarte bitte als Platzhalter verstehen...
Beim Mainboard bin ich mir absolut unsicher.

Lieber hätte ich noch eine Kombi aus 4790K, Gigabyte Gaming 5 und G.Skill 2400er RAM, aber ich fürchte dieser Winzkühler dürfte seine Probleme damit haben diesen kühl und vor allem leise zu halten?!


1 x Samsung Spinpoint M9T   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000LM003/ST2000LM006)
1 x Crucial MX100  512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1246 v3, 4x 3.50GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31246V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x ASUS TURBO-GTX970-OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV07C2-M0NA00)
1 x ASUS Z97I-Plus (90MB0IU0-M0EAY0)
1 x Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm
1 x Cooltek LP53
1 x SilverStone Strider Series  500W SFX12V-L (SST-SX500-LG)


----------



## dark_blue (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Zusammenstellung, sollte so alles so in das Gehäuse passen, oder?



Also ich find die Zusammenstellung nicht schlecht. 
Klar bei einzelnen Kompnenten scheiden sich immer die Geister, aber das hat eher was mit Erfahrung und Vorlieben zu tun. Meiner einer hat noch das hier rumliegen und würde es nutzen wollen, auch wenn es nicht mehr das non plus ist.


----------



## StormForU (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Also ich denke die Kombi ist gut 
Also den RAM und die ssd habe ich selber und beides läuft ohne Probleme 
Zum Prozessor hab ich letztens ein interessantes Video gesehen 
Dort ließ sich der neue 18kerner von Intel besser und effizienter kühlen als so ein normaler i7 wegen der deutlich größeren Heatspreader Fläche


----------



## LSchmiddie (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



StormForU schrieb:


> Also ich denke die Kombi ist gut
> Also den RAM und die ssd habe ich selber und beides läuft ohne Probleme
> Zum Prozessor hab ich letztens ein interessantes Video gesehen
> Dort ließ sich der neue 18kerner von Intel besser und effizienter kühlen als so ein normaler i7 wegen der deutlich größeren Heatspreader Fläche


Naja, ein 18 Kerner geht es bei 4500€ los  Außerdem ist die Vcore grad mal bei 0,6-0,9 ohne BCLK-OC


----------



## Viner-Cent (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Hey Dan, hast du inzwischen mal Temps gebencht?


----------



## dark_blue (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Hey Dan, hast du inzwischen mal Temps gebencht?



Das hatte ich auch schon gefragt, aber sicher ist er Feuer und Falmme für sein Case.


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Bin noch dabei Ergebnisse gibt es in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## kojampel (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Wirst eigentlich auch mit einem 2011-3 System Testen ?


----------



## StormForU (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Ich vermute wenn er eins hat ja 
Aber ansonsten würde es ziemlich teuer werden :o
Er könnte ja mal bei asrock nachfragen


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Werde ich nicht testen, die Kosten müsste ich sonst zwangsläufig über den Endpreis abwälzen und ich glaube das möchte keiner. Selbst wenn Asrock mir ein Testsample gibt fehlen mir noch CPU und DDR4 Ram. Dafür das vlt. 1% der Käufer solch eine Konfiguration kaufen, ist mir das Ganze zu kostspielig, auch wenn es gute Werbung wäre.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Sieh doch einfach ein Testexemplar für die PCGH vor, mit der Einschränkung dies mit einem X5690 zu testen ....


----------



## Addi (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Werde ich nicht testen, die Kosten müsste ich sonst zwangsläufig über den Endpreis abwälzen und ich glaube das möchte keiner. Selbst wenn Asrock mir ein Testsample gibt fehlen mir noch CPU und DDR4 Ram. Dafür das vlt. 1% der Käufer solch eine Konfiguration kaufen, ist mir das Ganze zu kostspielig, auch wenn es gute Werbung wäre.



Naja wenn die PCGH Redaktion dein Gehäuse zum testen bekommt, sollen die da einfach mal ein 2011-3  System einbauen.
Das wäre ja für die kein Problem 

Bin echt gespannt bezüglich Temps / Lautstärke.


----------



## Peter_Shaw (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Welche Programme nutzt du denn zur Lasterzeugung? Und testest du auch Volllast (CPU + GPU @ max) oder nur Spielelast mit irgendwelchen Benchmark-Sequenzen?
Bin schon echt gespannt, das ist schließlich der interessanteste Teil des Projekts.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Naja
ich denke das es bei den Test weniger um die Performance der einzelnen Hardwarekomponenten geht, sondern mehr um die Abfuhr der Wärme.
Daher denke ich das Dinge wie z.b. Prime eher interessant sein werden als diverse Benchmarks (CPU bereicht).
Ich glaube wirklich nicht das es große Hürden zu meistern gibt was die Grafikkarten Temp angeht.
Kritisch sehe ich eigentlich nur die CPU. Da bin ich echt auf die Testergebnise gespannt.


----------



## StormForU (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Naja
> ich denke das es bei den Test weniger um die Performance der einzelnen Hardwarekomponenten geht, sondern mehr um die Abfuhr der Wärme.
> Daher denke ich das Dinge wie z.b. Prime eher interessin werden als diverse Benchmarks (CPU bereicht).
> Ich glaube wirklich nicht das es große Hürden zu meistern gibt was die Grafikkarten Temp angeht.
> Kritisch sehe ich eigentlich nur die CPU. Da bin ich echt auf die Testergebnise gespannt.



Genau da die Grafikkarte ja sowieso immer frische Luft bekommt. Nur bei der CPU muss sich das Konzept von Dan beweisen


----------



## the_leon (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Kann man das Gehäuse dann eig. auch so kaufen, oder nur mit der Hardware?


----------



## Gripschi (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Lesen bildet....

Du kannst nur das Gehäuse kaufen, die Hardware musst du holen.
Aber du kannst hier gute Anregungen bekommen.


----------



## the_leon (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Das dachte ich mir, ich war nur duch die Letzten Posts etwas verunsichert.


----------



## Bullz (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Gibt es die Möglichkeit Daniel das man sich per Mail über den Fortschritt informieren lassen kann ? Soetwas wie einen Newsletter der nicht zum spamen von Werbung von deiner Seite verwendet wird ? Schaue mehrmals täglich hier rein und bin immer etwas down wenn ich nichts von dir lese   so weiß ich das falls es Neuigkeit gibt direkt ich immer informiert bin. Falls die Hitzewerte " halbswegs ... " passen brauchst du fix nur mehr 299 Stück verkaufen


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Du kannst das Thema abbonieren und dich immer dann per e-Mail informieren lassen, wenn ein neuer Beitrag geschrieben wird. Allerdings betrifft das dann alle Beiträge und nicht nur die von Dan. Eventuell kannst Du das auf eine neue Mail Adresse laufen lassen und eine Art Filter einrichten, der nur die Mails mit "bigdaniel" im Titel auswählt und an deine Haupt-Adresse weiterleitet.

LG, sky


----------



## Bullz (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

genau das ist das Problem  eventuell hat Daniel da was für interessierte Kunden. Für jeden Mist wird Werbung gemacht  der einzige von dem ich was lesen will ist der Daniel selber.


----------



## the_leon (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Das wäre echt cool


----------



## bigdaniel (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Nicht direkt ein Newsletter, aber eine Liste für kaufinteressierte wird es bald geben.


----------



## dark_blue (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Nicht direkt ein Newsletter, aber eine Liste für kaufinteressierte wird es bald geben.



 Na wenn das mal kein Hoffnungschimmer ist, schön zu hören.


----------



## kojampel (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Eine Liste auf die ich definitiv drauf muss ^^
(Gleich 2-3 Stk)


----------



## jamie (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Solange der Preis nicht zu abgefahren ist, bin ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Vhailor (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Interessante neue Kühlmöglichkeit fürs Gehäuse: Cryorig C7
CRYORIG Announces 2015 Computex Lineup
Auf der einen Seite heißt es, der Kühler wäre nur so groß, wie die Stock-Kühler, dann aber wird von schwammigen "under 53mm" gesprochen. Fraglich ob auch Lüfter ohne dieses Plastikwirrwar draufpassen.
Naja, nächste Woche wissen wir mehr.


----------



## PrincePaul (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Das ist die offizielle Meldung zum C7 von Cryorigs Pressestelle für DE:

"Der C7 Low-Profile-CPU-Kühler hat das hoch angesetzte Ziel überall zu passen und alles kühlen zu können. Mit einer Gesamthöhe von 53 Millimetern, ist er genauso hoch wie ein Intel™ Boxed-CPU-Kühler, hat dabei aber bei weitem mehr anzubieten. Beim C7 kommen insgesamt vier 6-Millimeter-Kupfer-Heatpipes und ein speziell für den Kühler entwickelter 92-Millimeter-Lüfter mit der Quad Air Inlet™ Technologie zum Einsatz, der dank PWM-Technologie im Drehzahlbereich von 600 und 2.500 U/Min arbeitet. Der C7 mag zwar klein sein, bietet jedoch die Qualitäten eines vollwertigen High-End CRYORIG-CPU-Kühlers. Weiterhin ist der C7 sowohl mit Intel™ 115x-Sockeln, als auch mit modernen AMD™ Sockeln kompatibel und passt noch dazu in faktisch jedes PC-Gehäuse auf dem Markt. Der C7 passt nicht nur in Systeme, in denen ein Boxed-Kühler von Intel™ oder AMD™ verwendet werden kann, er ist die beste Lösung für ein Upgrade."

Da stehts ziemlich bestimmt drin, wie das nachher montiert und im Gehäuse aussieht kann man so natürlich nicht unbedingt sagen...


Dachte beim A4 geht nur bis 48mm Kühlerhöhe.

Aber evtl liefen die ja extra Halteklammern für Fremdfirmenlüfter mit und mit so einem extra dünnen Fan könnte es vielleicht passen.
Erstmal abwarten


----------



## theAircoookie (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Der C7 sieht´wirklich klasse aus mit 4 Heatpipes.
Ich bin nur gerade etwas verwirrt:
-Dan hat den Stock Cooler im A4 getestet (d.h. er passt)
-Der Stock Cooler und der C7 sind (angeblich) 53mm
-Ins A4 passen nur 48mm
Was übersehe ich?


----------



## Vhailor (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

@cookie: Genau das meine ich . Insofern sind die Angaben ziemlich verwirrend, wenn man vorhätte, den Kühler ins A4 einzubauen. Auch würde ich gerne sehen, dass auch andere Lüfter passen. Ich will das Plastikzeug nicht auf dem Kühler haben. Wenn dann Klammern beiliegen, könnte man einen kleineren Lüfter verbauen und es würde definitv passen, wie @PrincePaul schon sagt


----------



## Peter_Shaw (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Es gibt unterschiedliche Boxed-Kühler, der für die kleineren intel-CPUs ist z.B. nur 43 mm hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

erst mal Daniels Testergebnisse abwarten, 
alles weitere ist bis dahin eh nur Spekulation.
Als alternative, wenn auch sehr kostenaufwendig, könnte ich mir eine externe Wasserkühlung gut vorstellen.


----------



## aqab0N (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Hi,

vielleicht wurde es auf den 116 Seiten hier oder den 105 Seiten im Hardforum schon beantwortet, ich finde es jedenfalls nicht:

Wie hoch darf die GPU maximal sein? Ich würde in dem Gehäuse beispielsweise meine GTX 580 Phantom resteverwerten und die ist 4,8cm hoch. Passt das?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## bigdaniel (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Sieht aus als passt der C7, denn der Intel Boxed Cooler ist laut Intel laut Datasheet und meinen Messungen 46mm. Die maximale Einbauhöhe liegt bei offiziellen 48mm (damit es ganz sicher passt) und inofiziell bei 50mm.

@aqab0n: Leider nicht, denn bei der Phantom Gtx580 ist der höchste Punkt (von der Dicke ) höher als die Dualslotblende.


----------



## Viner-Cent (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Hey Dan, kannst du mir verraten, wie viel das A4 wiegt? Habe gestern meinen PC/Peripherie mit 30kg zu einer Lan geschleppt, nie wieder...
Und wie weit bist du mit den Temps? Ich kanns nicht erwarten


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Weil der Kühlertest leider noch nicht abgeschlossen ist (ich bekomme morgen noch einen Kühler), hier ein paar Bilder, die euch hoffentlich die Wartezeit verschönern...




MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G passt wunderbar in das A4-SFX





Asrock Z77E-ITX mit Phanteks PH-TC12LS und Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm Lüfter passt auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## LSchmiddie (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Wie hast du den Lüfter unter den Kühler bekommen? Online siehts so aus als ob man den nur oben montieren könnte und dass keine Lüfterklammern beilägen


----------



## L-Patrick (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Bombe  

Auf die Temperaturvergleiche bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzbogen. Auch, was den Passivbetrieb der Graka angeht


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist der Phanteks PH-TC12LS ist ohne Lüfter (bzw. mit darunter montiertem) 50mm hoch. Wenn der Scythe Kaze drauf und nicht drunter montiert wird ist er schon zu hoch?
Wenn noch min. 3 mm Platz über dem Kühlkörper sind, dann dürfte der Cryorig C7 auch noch reinpassen mit seinen 53 mm 

Edit: Ich bezweifle auch irgendwie, dass man bei dem verbauten Kühler den 8-Pin-Anschluss für die CPU einstecken kann, wenn man nicht gerade sehr biegsame Kabel am Netzteil hat


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

@FrozenPie: Der Phantek it 48,25mm hoch. Der offizelle Kühlersupport liegt bei 48mm damit alles passt, das maximum ist jedoch 50mm. Daher passt es.
Der Cryorig ist laut Herstellerseite 47mm hoch. Er passt damit ohne Probleme.
Keine Angst der 8PIN passt. 

@Lsschmiddie: Halteklammern für den Lüfter braucht man nicht, der Raum für den Lüfter zwischen CPU Auflage und den oberen Lammellen ist so klein das der 12mm dicke Scythe genau passt. Er ist sogar etwas eingeklemmt das er in Position bleibt.


----------



## extremedaneben (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

huiuiui sieht das lecker aus


----------



## dark_blue (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Weil der Kühlertest leider noch nicht abgeschlossen ist (ich bekomme morgen noch einen Kühler), hier ein paar Bilder, die euch hoffentlich die Wartezeit verschönern...





Danke das du uns die Wartezeit etwas mit Bildern versüßt!  
Freue mich schon sehr auf das schwarze Gehäuse und auch da selbst mal Hand an legen zu können, aber da bin ich wohl hier nicht der einzigste. *lach*

Nimm dir alle Zeit die du brauchst..


----------



## Vhailor (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Asrock Z77E-ITX mit Phanteks PH-TC12LS und Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 100mm Lüfter passt auch ohne Probleme.



Wow, das sieht knapp aus . Das dürfte nicht bei allen ITX-Boards so gut ausgehen, zumindest Boards der Z-Reihe.  Aber klasse, dass du auch sowas testest . Den Scythe Lüfter würde ich nun nicht kaufen, aber sonstige Lüfter mit 12mm Höhe...dürfte tricky werden. Wollte just schon das selbe schreiben, wie @FrozenPie mit der Höhe von 50mm .


----------



## Bullz (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

boahhh schaut das Ding geil aus....  

Max Kühlkörper 48 mm ( 50mm ) und du baust einen 12mm Lüfter oben drauf. Also 62 mm ?

Das hier wäre mein Traumkühler... das stärkste in diesem Bereich was es zu kaufen gibt aber leider 68mm ...   das dürfte sich um ein paar Milimeter nicht ausgehen oder ? 
Spezifikationen und Aufbau - Raijintek Pallas im Test: Kühler-Titan im kompakten ITX-Format

Wäre es eine blöde Idee das Gehäuse "aufzuschneiden" das der Lüfter ein klein wenig aus dem Gehäuse ragt ?


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



Bullz schrieb:


> Max Kühlkörper 48 mm ( 50mm ) und du baust einen 12mm Lüfter oben drauf. Also 62 mm ?



Nein mit Lüfter 50mm. Daher ist auf dem Bild der Lüfter auch unter dem Kühler und nicht oben drauf.


----------



## Bullz (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

laut

Phanteks PH-TC12LS Low Profile Heatsink Review - FrostyTech.com

ist der von dir genannte Kühler nicht so pralle. Bin selber auf der Suche nach einem Low Profile Kühler der ein wenig mehr Leistung hat und gleichzeitig in dein Gehäuse passt. ... hat da wer einen tipp ?


----------



## FrozenPie (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



Bullz schrieb:


> [...]hat da wer einen tipp ?



Höchstwahrscheinlich der Cryorig C7 sobald der raus ist 
Ansonsten wären da noch der Noctua NH-L9a oder der Noctua NH-L9i

Edit: ich hätte mich ja so gefreut wenn der Cryorig C1 gepasst hätte. Der ist aber mit 74 mm zu Hoch


----------



## The_Schroeder (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Was wäre den mit dem IS-VC45 von IDCooling

http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/44/name/IS-VC45

45mm hoch und mit Vapor Chamber statt Heatpipes.

Ein Kühler test bis 50mm wäre mal interessant, also gar nicht mal von Dan speziell, sondern generell von PCGH oder so.
Cryorig C7, Noctua NH-L9i/a, Scythe Kozuti, Phanteks PH-TC90LS, Phanteks  PH-TC12LS, Xigmatek Praeton LD963, Xigmatek Janus, Alpenföhn Silvretta und dem IDCooling IC-VC45.

@ Topic
Dem Gehäuse steht die 970 Gaming wirklich gut


----------



## Bullz (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich der Cryorig C7 sobald der raus ist



Laut
Cryorig: Line-up für Computex 2015 enthüllt | Gamezoom.net
zitat: Mit einer Gesamthöhe von 53 Millimetern ....

Wird der aber zu hoch sein .... jedenfalls ohne Gewalt


----------



## bigdaniel (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Die Angaben in deinem Link sind falsch auf der Cryorig Seite steht eindeutig unter 47mm.

CRYORIG | Research Idea Gear

Der IS-VC45 hat altuell noch Qualitätsprobleme ID-Cooling hat die Problematik bereits bestätigt. Es kommt daher bald eine neue Revision evt. sogar komplett aus Kupfer.


----------



## bigdaniel (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Doppelpost


----------



## Lowmotion (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Den Noctua NH-L9i bekommt man als B-Ware auf Ebay etwas günstiger als im Preisvergleich. Allerdings rate ich davon ab Lüfter einzeln als B-Ware zu kaufen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Eine Vollkupfer Version des ID-VC-45 wäre meiner Meinung nach wirklich interessant, auch wenn ich aus Prinzip den schmalen 92mm Noctua Lüfter verbauen würde


----------



## SnugglezNRW (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

find diesen Kühler sehr interessant (scheint ein kühlsystem von ID Cooling zu sein welches dem Gehäuse beiliegt)
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-AfUzVGw6Nkw/Um-JT2onk9I/AAAAAAAAGqo/POVAVnk0_Ws/s1600/silencer.jpg
er wird definitiv nicht passen, suche grade aber nach weiteren "modularen" aircoolern/heatpipesystemen.
könnte mir vorstellen das man sich da was schönes basteln könnte.


----------



## StormForU (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> find diesen Kühler sehr interessant (scheint ein kühlsystem von ID Cooling zu sein welches dem Gehäuse beiliegt)
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-AfUzVGw6Nkw/Um-JT2onk9I/AAAAAAAAGqo/POVAVnk0_Ws/s1600/silencer.jpg
> er wird definitiv nicht passen, suche grade aber nach weiteren "modularen" aircoolern/heatpipesystemen.
> könnte mir vorstellen das man sich da was schönes basteln könnte.



Und hast du schon was gefunden? So eine Lösung würde mich auch sehr interessieren, da man den kühler so individuell an jedes System anpassen könnte *-*


----------



## gorgeous188 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



> http://abload.de/img/12_12006bk9a.jpg


Gibt es diesen Sandwich-Festplattenkäfig auch einzeln als Ersatzteil?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



StormForU schrieb:


> Und hast du schon was gefunden? So eine Lösung würde mich auch sehr interessieren, da man den kühler so individuell an jedes System anpassen könnte *-*



leider nein,
bzw. nicht in bezahlbarer Form.
Es gibt einige unternehmen die sich unteranderem auf Kühlsysteme für diverse Chips spezialisiert haben, und hier könnte man auch heatpipes einzelnt kaufen, doch die Preise liegen jenseits von gut und böse.
Der günstigste Anbieter den ich gefunden habe wollte für 6 8mm(Durchmesser) x 40mm Heatpipes(länge) rund 180,-€ haben und da wäre weder der sockelblock noch die Lamellenmodule beliegend.
Ich denke das ist eine Idee die ich ganz schnell verwerfe.


----------



## StormForU (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> leider nein,
> bzw. nicht in bezahlbarer Form.
> Es gibt einige unternehmen die sich unteranderem auf Kühlsysteme für diverse Chips spezialisiert haben, und hier könnte man auch heatpipes einzelnt kaufen, doch die Preise liegen jenseits von gut und böse.
> Der günstigste Anbieter den ich gefunden habe wollte für 6 8mm(Durchmesser) x 40mm Heatpipes(länge) rund 180,-€ haben und da wäre weder der sockelblock noch die Lamellenmodule beliegend.
> Ich denke das ist eine Idee die ich ganz schnell verwerfe.



Warum denn so teuer? das ist doch nur reines Kupfer oder versehe ich mich da? :o


----------



## the_leon (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



StormForU schrieb:


> Warum denn so teuer? das ist doch nur reines Kupfer oder versehe ich mich da? :o



Ne, da ist so ne Flüssigkeit drinnen.


----------



## StormForU (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ne, da ist so ne Flüssigkeit drinnen.



aber dann sind das doch keine normalen Heatpipes, sondern welche mit Vapor Chambor :o
dann wär das was anderes


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Nein, soweit ich weiß ist auch in normalen Heatpipes eine Flüssigkeit drin.


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Die PCGH hat doch schon genug Heatpipes massakriert damit klar sein sollte dass Flüssigkeit in jedem Fall drin ist.


----------



## L-Patrick (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Jep, da ist ein spezieller Alkohol drin, der schon bei niedrigen  Temperaturen verdampft


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> leider nein,
> bzw. nicht in bezahlbarer Form.
> Es gibt einige unternehmen die sich unteranderem auf Kühlsysteme für diverse Chips spezialisiert haben, und hier könnte man auch heatpipes einzelnt kaufen, doch die Preise liegen jenseits von gut und böse.
> Der günstigste Anbieter den ich gefunden habe wollte für 6 8mm(Durchmesser) x 40mm Heatpipes(länge) rund 180,-€ haben und da wäre weder der sockelblock noch die Lamellenmodule beliegend.
> Ich denke das ist eine Idee die ich ganz schnell verwerfe.


Komisch, hier gibt es die für einen Appel und nen Ei:
Conrad - Ihr Online Shop für Elektronik, Computer, Multimedia, Modellbau & Technik



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Jep, da ist ein spezieller Alkohol drin, der schon bei niedrigen  Temperaturen verdampft


Wasser wäre effektiver, weil es eine höhere Verdampfungsenthalpie hat. Wasser kocht auch schon bei null Grad, alles eineFrage des Drucks. In den geschlossenen Heatpipes ist welcher Druck? 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/8f/Wasserkurve.svg/800px-Wasserkurve.svg.png


----------



## SnugglezNRW (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

yub bei Conrad hab ich die gestern abend auch noch gefunden.
allerdings scheint für das System von Conrad es keine brauchbaren sockelblöcke zu geben. Zudem sind die Spezifikationen der Pipes sehr unterschiedlich, vorallem in der maximal abführbaren wärme (bei Conrad mit nur 70° angegeben).
Ich bin auf dem Gebiet kein experte aber alleine an den Sheets sehe ich da doch gehörige unterschiede


----------



## L-Patrick (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*

Oder halt Wasser, irgendwas war's. Aber ich glaube kein reines Wasser, sondern mit Zusätzen. Wie auch immer...mir ist's wayne, solang es funktioniert


----------



## bigdaniel (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 12.05.15]*



DAN A4-SFX Kühlperformance


*Einleitung:*
Im nachfolgendem Text möchte ich euch die Kühlperformance des DAN A4-SFX näher bringen, denn gerade in Anbetracht der geringen Größe des Gehäuses, sind viele Kaufinteressierte skeptisch, ob leistungsstarke Hardware in diesem Gehäuse gekühlt werden kann.
Außerdem sollte der Test ermitteln, welche CPU-Kühler für das Gehäuse geeignet sind, denn die maximale Einbauhöhe beträgt für diese gerade einmal 48mm. Daher ist dieser Test sogar einzigartig, denn kein anderer vereint aktuell die Testergebnisse so vieler Kühler unter der 5cm Marke. Es fehlen lediglich der noch nicht veröffentlichte Cryorig C7 und der ID-Cooling VC45. Die Ergebnisse der genannten Kühler werden noch nachgereicht.


Viele Leser stellten mir außerdem die Frage, ob neben einer Grafikkarte mit Radialkühler auch Vertreter mit Top-Blow Kühler für dieses Gehäuse geeignet sind. Auch diese Frage soll der Test klären.


*Das Testsystem:*
Folgende Hardware kommt für den Test zum Einsatz:




CPU: Intel Xeon 1230v2 3,5Ghz TPD 69W (Ivy Bridge)
GPU1: Nvidia Geforce GTX 780 im Referenzdesign
GPU2: MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G


Die Hardware wird für die Tests im offenem Aufbau (ohne Gehäuse) und im Gehäuse bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21-22°C getestet. Dabei ist die Lüfterdrehzahl in beiden Aufbauten die gleiche. Alle Tests im geschlossenem Gehäuse wurden mit dem von allen favorisierten Seitenteillayout 1 durchgeführt. Dieses Layout wird auch für die finale Version verwendet. Diese bietet zum einen eine bessere Optik und zum anderen die gleiche Kühlperformance wie das Layout 2.







*CPU-Kühlung:*
Wie bereits erwähnt, beträgt die maximale Einbauhöhe für den CPU-Kühler inkl. Lüfter nur 48mm. Diese Angabe bezieht sich von der CPU Oberseite bis zum Seitenteil. Daher ist die Auswahl an passenden CPU Kühlern stark beschränkt. Im Test werden auch CPU Kühler verwendet, die die 48mm Marke überschreiten. Durch die Verwendung eines flacheren Lüfters passen diese trotzdem.
In den nächsten Zeilen werden die Testkandidaten kurz vorgestellt:



 





Intel Boxed Kühler:
Der Intel Boxedkühler ist wohl der bekannteste Kühler überhaupt. Er liegt jeder Boxed Version einer Intel CPU bei und passt mit seiner Höhe von 47mm perfekt in das Gehäuse.
Allerdings genießt er, bedingt durch seine mittelmäßige Kühlperformance, einen schlechten Ruf.


Noctua L9i:
Der L9i ist einer der kleinsten Kühler im Test. Mit einer Höhe von gerade einmal 37mm inkl. Lüfter ist er eine echter Winzling. Dem Kühler liegt der bekannte Noctua A9x14 Lüfter bereits bei. Wie ich selber feststellen musste, unterscheidet sich der Lüfter jedoch zu der am Markt einzeln erwerbbaren Version. Die maximale Drehzahl liegt bei der L9i Version bei 2500u/min und bei der Standartversion bei 2200u/min. Im Test wird daher ausschließlich die 2200er Version verwendet. Bedingt durch die geringe Bauhöhe des Kühlers, kann dieser Kühler auch mit einem 25mm dicken Lüfter im Gehäuse betrieben werden. Daher wurde er außerdem mit dem Noctua NF A9 PWM getestet.


Silverstone Argon  SST-AR05:
Der AR05 ist der kleinste Kühler im Test. Auffällig sind die direkt an der CPU aufliegenden Headpipes. Der Lüfter hat die gleichen Ausmaße wie der des L9i und geht auch mit 2500u/min ans Werk. Der Kühler passt ebenfalls mit einem 25mm dicken Lüfter in das Gehäuse und wurde daher im Test ebenfalls mit dem Noctua NF A9 PWM getestet.


Cooltek LP53:
Der LP53 passt mit seinen 53mm im Auslieferungszustand nicht in das Gehäuse. Allerdings kann dieser Kühler mit einem flacheren Modell wie dem Noctua A9x14 im Gehäuse betrieben werden. Die Montage muss jedoch mit Kabelbindern am Kühler vollzogen werden, denn der beigelegte 92mm Lüfter hat ironischerweise 80mm Lüfter Lochabstände zur Befestigung.
Als besonderes Highlight wird dieser Kühler im Test außerdem mit einem Thermalright TR-Y100 Lüfter getestet, der dem Thermalright AXP 100 beiliegt. An diesen Lüfter kommt man jedoch nur durch den kauf des Thermalright Kühlers. Die Besonderheiten dieses Lüfters sind die Ausmaße von 100x100x15mm und der damit erhöhte Luftdruck und Durchsatz zum A9x14. Der LP53 zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er der einzige Kühler ist, der komplett aus Kupfer besteht.


Xigmatek Janus:
Auch der Janus passt ohne Anpassungen nicht in das Gehäuse, denn mit seinen 60mm wäre er eigentlich zu hoch. Wenn man jedoch den oberen 120mm Lüfter abmontiert und an die  Position des unteren 80mm Lüfters einen Noctua A9x14, Thermalright TR-Y100 oder Scythe SY1012SL12M montiert, passt dieser perfekt. In den Tests wird der Kühler durch die Lamellen ansaugend montiert. Tests haben gezeigt, dass eine hinauspustende Montage die CPU Temperatur um ca. 10°C erhöht.


Phanteks PH-TC12LS:
Als letzter Kühler muss sich der PH-TC12LS im Test beweisen. Auch dieser ist mit seinen 73mm eigentlich zu hoch für das Gehäuse. Demontiert man den 25mm dicken Lüfter und montiert stattdessen zwischen CPU Auflage und Kühlkörper den Scythe SY1012SL12M (12mm), passt dieser.
Zu erwähnen ist, dass wirklich nur dieser Lüfter passt und etwas Gewalt notwendig ist, diesen in den genannten Freiraum zu positionieren.



*CPU-Kühler Testszenario:*
Die nachfolgenden Tabellen visualisieren die Testergebnisse im Idle und im Volllast Betrieb.
Die Lüfterdrehzahl beträgt bei allen Test 100% um Maximalwerte aufzuzeigen. Natürlich lässt sich die CPU unter geringer Last auch mit einer Drehzahl von rund 30% kühlen, ohne das die Temperaturen 45°C übersteigen. Die Drehzahlen werden mit dem Tool Speedfan fixiert.


Im Idle Betrieb wurden die Temperaturen aller Vier Kerne nach 20min auf dem Desktop ohne Last notiert und der Durchschnittswert in die Tabelle übernommen.


Im Lastbetrieb wird das System in Prime95 20min im 8K Test unter Volllast betrieben. Der 8K Test ist der Test, der die höchste Temperatur auf dem Prozessor erzeugt. 


ACHTUNG: Die Temperaturwerte in Prime95 8K sind nicht mit denen bei Spielen oder rechenintensiven Anwendungen vergleichbar, denn Prime erreicht eine um 15% höhere CPU Temperatur als in anderen Anwendungen.











*Overvolting und Undervolting:*
Der nächste Test beschreibt, was mit dem Leistungsstärksten Kühler dem Cooltek LP53 möglich ist. Daher wurde Prime sowohl im untervolteten, als auch im übervolteten Zustand getestet. Ein normaler Ivy-Bridge Prozessor schafft bei ca. 1,2V die 4,2-4,4Ghz stabil. Daher ist es theoretisch möglich, eine CPU mit diesem Kühler übertaktet im Gehäuse zu betreiben.







*Grafikkarten-Kühlung:*
Ein weiterer wichtiger Bestandteil des Tests, sind die Kühlergebnisse von Grafikkarten in diesem Gehäuse. Besonders der Vergleich zwischen Radialkühler und Top-Blow Karten ist dabei ausschlaggebend. 


_Info: Radialkühler Karten pusten die Luft durch die Slotblende aus dem Gehäuse hinaus. Es sind meistens Karten im Referenzdesign von Nvidia und AMD.
Top-Blow Karten hingegen pusten die Luft direkt auf einen Kühler und die Luft entweicht dabei zum größten Teil nach oben und auch ein Teil nach unten. Nur ein sehr geringer Teil der Luft entweicht durch die Slotblende. Diese Karten sind in den meisten Fällen Custom Karten der Boardpartern von Nvidia und AMD._


Im Test müssen sich eine Nvidia GTX 780 im Radialkühler Design und eine MSI GTX 970 Gaming G4 im Top-Blow Design beweisen.




*Grafikkarten Testszenario:*
Die Grafikkarten werden wie die CPU Kühler im Idle als auch im Lastbetrieb getestet. Die Lüfterdrehzahl liegt bei beiden Karten im Idle bei 30% und unter Last bei 60%. Die Drehzahlen werden mit dem Tool MSI Afterburner fixiert. Im Idle Betrieb sind beide Karten bei einem Abstand von 50cm nicht mehr zu hören (subjektiver Wert).
Bei einer Drehzahl von 60% ist die GTX970 noch leise die GTX780 zu hören.


Für die Messergebnisse werden die Karten 20min ohne Last und 20min im 3D Mark Test Firestrike Demo getestet. Der 3D Mark Test läuft dabei in einer Dauerschleife und die Temperaturen werden mit dem Tool MSI Afterburner protokolliert.








*Gehäuse Effizienz:*
Der letzte Test soll die Gehäuse Effizienz beweisen. Damit ist die durchschnittliche Abweichung der Temperaturwerte vom offenem Aufbau auf dem Schreibtisch, zum eingebauten Zustand gemeint. Je geringer die Abweichung dieser Werte, um so effizienter arbeitet das Gehäuse.








*Lautstärke:*
Als Letztes, möchte ich ein paar Worte über die Lautstärke der Komponenten im Gehäuse loswerden. Natürlich sind diese Erkenntnisse subjektiv, daher werden sie von jedem Individuum anders wahrgenommen.


Im Idle lässt sich jede CPU so gut wie geräuschlos kühlen. Unter Last gilt dies für Prime95 nicht. Hier werden zwangsläufig höhere Drehzahlen auf den CPU Lüfter benötigt. Jedoch sind diese bei den kleinen 92mm Lüftern, bei ca. 2200u/min, weit davon entfernt, wirklich störend zu sein. (Eine GTX780 bei 60% ist lauter) 
Wer jedoch nicht den ganzen Tag im Dauerlauf Prime95 testet, der kann bei modernen Spielen, wie Battlefield4 oder GTA5, die Drehzahl auf 60% limitieren und wird nur bei den Prozessoren, mit einer TPD von um die 95W, möglicherweise die 70°C überschreiten. In diesem Drehzahlbereich sind die meisten Kühler im Test sehr geräuscharm. Spätestens wenn das Spiel mit normaler Lautstärke gestartet wird, hört man diese nicht.


Das gleiche gilt für Grafikkarten. Im Idle, bei Filmen oder Surfen im Netz sind diese bei einer Drehzahl von 30% nicht zu hören. Unter last wird nur die GTX 780 störend, die MSI Karte bleibt auch bei 60% Drehzahl sehr zurückhaltend. Aber auch für die GTX 780 gilt, spätestens wenn das Spiel mit normaler Lautstärke gestartet wird, hört man diese nur in sehr leisen Spielszenen.




*Abschließende Worte:*
Ich hoffe ich konnte mit diesem Test auch die letzten Skeptiker überzeugen, dass es mit dem DAN A4-SFX möglich ist, Hardware vom Schlag einer Nvidia Titan X und eines i7 4790K/5775C zu kühlen. 


Selbst Overclocking ist im Rahmen möglich. Moderne CPUs haben eine immer geringere TPD, so dass in Zukunft der Overclocking Spielraum (Broadwell-H/Skylake) sogar noch größer werden könnte. Auch die Lautstärke hält sich dabei im Rahmen und kann je nach Grafikkarte und CPU sogar unter Last sehr gering ausfallen.

Eine weitere interessante Erkenntnis aus dem Test ist die Tatsache, dass auch Top-Blow Grafikkarten problemlos im Gehäuse betrieben werden können. Karten im Radialkühler Design arbeiten zwar effizienter, werden dabei aber auch etwas lauter.

Bemerkenswert an diesem Gehäuse ist jedoch die Effizienz des Kühlsystems. Dieses lässt sogar Big-Tower mit diversen Frontlüftern alt aussehen. Es kann sich an keiner Stelle Luft stauen und jede Komponente arbeitet kühl-technisch autark, ohne einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter zu benötigen. Warme Luft steigt nach oben und kann bedingt durch die geringe Größe direkt entweichen. All Lüfter pusten ins Gehäuse, erzeugen dabei einen Überdruck und fördern somit das schnelle entweichen der im inneren befindlichen Luft über die Oberseite. 


Ich bedanke mich fürs Lesen und melde mich bald zurück mit den vielen neuen Produktbildern vom Fotografen.


----------



## Vhailor (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Wahnsinn, danke für den Test 

Da scheint dein Favorit ja doch am Besten abgeschnitten zu haben. Nach dem Cooltek mit Noctua scheint mir der Silverstone Argon am Besten/praktischten zu sein (wenn man den einzeln nicht erhältlichen Thermalright Lüfter ausklammert). Jetzt bin ich noch gespannter auf den C7 und den IS-VC 45 .
Interessant auch, dass 0,15V gleich ~15 Grad ausmachen . Das OC eines 6700K wird im DANA4 wohl nicht allzuviel hergeben oder wie seht ihr das?

Kannst du noch 1-2 Sätze zum Cooltek verlieren? Rattert der Lüfter dank der Kabelbinder nicht hin und her? Und wie genau hast du den Thermalright dort angebracht? Steht der nicht weit über?


----------



## bigdaniel (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Der 100mm Thermalright Lüfter hat 92mm Bohrunge,n also hab ich den genau so, wie den Noctua auf diesen angebracht. Wenn der Lüfter mit Kabelbindern an den LP53 befestigt wird, wackelt da nichts. Ich mein der 6700K ist wieder eine 90W TPD CPU, daher kann das OC schwierig sein. Wenn Sie die DIE mit dem Headspreader verlöten könnten aber ein paar 100Mhz OC mehr drin sein.


----------



## power02 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Hammer, leider wird das nichts mit meinem A10 7850k , aber viel Erfolg , geniales Design und super Umsetzung. Bin hier einer der stillen Mitleser der ersten Stunde


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Sehr geiler Test.
Da steckt viel Arbeit hinter 
Ist wirklich über meinen Erwartungen gelandet das Ding 

Als Budget Kühler könnte man noch den Alpenföhn Silvretta reinnehmen.
Den hatte ich kurz in Gebrauch, bis der HTPC für Unsinnig befunden wurde.
Würde ihm dann aber auch meinen i7 anvertrauen 

Freue mich schon auf den Haupt PC in HTPC größe.
Besonders wenn er leise bleibt


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Bevor mich jemand verklagt weil ich keine Informationen weiter gegeben habe, Silverstone bringt ein 700W SFX-L Netzteil 

Silverstone SX700-LPT: 700 Watt Netzteil im SFX-L Format

@ Topic

Geiler Test, echt gut gemacht 
Finde es auch cool das du den ID-VC-45 und den C7 noch nachreichen willst, freu mich da arg drauf 

Mach weiter so Dan


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Hier ist mal ein Test zum Silverstone 500W SFX-L und der sieht leider alles andere als gut aus. Keine wirklich funktionierende Absicherung, hohe, aber immer noch innerhalb den Spezifikationen befindliche, Ripplewerte. Da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können  Silverstone SST-SX-500LG im Test
Vor allem noch bei solchen Erlebnissen: 





_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Problematik mit der Überlast bei den SFX-L Modellen kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe alle Versionen von Sharkoon, Chieftec und SilverStone getestet und von insgesamt 6 Samples vier Modelle an der Chroma geschrottet. Ist also ein Serien-Problem


Nachzulesen hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1412.html#post7440415


----------



## L-Patrick (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Hast du zufällig 1-2 Bilder von den eingebauten Kühlern gemacht? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es platzmäßig aussieht, vorallem mit dem 100mm Lüfter drauf


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Sehr geiler Test! Du hast mich überzeugt, Kühlung ist kein Problem. 

Und Corsair wird auch bald ein SFX Netzteil rausbringen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1uascUBDM0 ab 2:45


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig 1-2 Bilder von den eingebauten Kühlern gemacht? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es platzmäßig aussieht, vorallem mit dem 100mm Lüfter drauf


Lade ich dir nachher hoch.


----------



## StormForU (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Dan hast du auch noch irgendwo eine CPU rumliegen, die eine tdp von 95watt oder mehr hat? Oder wartest du da auf Tests von PCGH usw?


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Hab ich nicht, aber der auf 1.2V erhöhte Xeon entspricht ca. einer CPU mit einer TPD von 100-120W.


----------



## Vhailor (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Der 6700K ist voraussichtlich sogar wieder eine 95W TDP CPU. Würde ich mir aber dennoch kaufen, statt einer niedrigeren Watt klasse. Einfach weils geht . Zumal ich auf die Features eines Z-Boards nicht verzichten will.



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hier ist mal ein Test zum Silverstone 500W SFX-L und der sieht leider alles andere als gut aus. Keine wirklich funktionierende Absicherung, hohe, aber immer noch innerhalb den Spezifikationen befindliche, Ripplewerte. Da hätte man viel mehr draus machen können  Silverstone SST-SX-500LG im Test
> Vor allem noch bei solchen Erlebnissen:
> Nachzulesen hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...onsthread-zu-netzteilen-1412.html#post7440415



Da spricht der Test von tomshardware aber positiver von. Deren Fazit: Netzteil ist ein no-brainer.
SilverStone SX500-LG Verdict - Tom's Hardware
Das Geripple kreiden die aber auch an. Naja. Eigentlich bin ich auch Silverstone Fan, aber was die PSUs angeht, war da noch nie was makelloses bei. Insofern, warte ich auch noch ab, was demnächst noch so kommt.


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Test! Du hast mich überzeugt, Kühlung ist kein Problem.
> 
> Und Corsair wird auch bald ein SFX Netzteil rausbringen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1uascUBDM0 ab 2:45



So auf den schnellen Blick, die Anschlüsse angehend, würde ich mal dreist die Behauptung in den Raum werfen, das Corsair von Silverstone fertigen lässt und den eignen Sticker drauf lötet 

Bin sehr auf den C7 im A4 gespannt ^^


----------



## Icedaft (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Kunststück - Corsair hat auch keine eigene Fertigung...


----------



## Viner-Cent (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Hey Dan, du bist wieder auf der Main gelandet, jetzt gerade sogar ganz oben! Mach dir nichts aus den wenigen negativen Kommentaren, ist halt doch irgendwo ein Nischenprodukt, und wir Deutschen neigen dazu sehr negativ zu reagieren. Mach weiter so!

DAN A4-SFX: Entsteht hier das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt? Neu: Zwerg im Temperaturtest


----------



## bootzeit (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Das einzigste was mit zum Gehäuse einfällt: Wann kann ich´s kaufen  ?!


----------



## xzak (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

super  
Ich bräuchte auch ein oder zwei mal auf schnell


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

@bigdaniel: Kannst du was dazu sagen wie du den Rahmen bzw. die Bleche hast fertigen lassen?


----------



## Watertouch (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Wie wäre es mit dem Alpenföhn Silvretta, dem Raijintek Zelos oder dem Xigmatek Praeton als Kühler?
 Die sind allesamt unter den 48mm und dürften genügend Leistung haben und außerdem sind die ziemlich günstig.


----------



## othm (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> @bigdaniel: Kannst du was dazu sagen wie du den Rahmen bzw. die Bleche hast fertigen lassen?


Von Lian-Li?


----------



## bigdaniel (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Hey Dan, du bist wieder auf der Main gelandet, jetzt gerade sogar ganz oben! Mach dir nichts aus den wenigen negativen Kommentaren, ist halt doch irgendwo ein Nischenprodukt, und wir Deutschen neigen dazu sehr negativ zu reagieren. Mach weiter so!
> 
> DAN A4-SFX: Entsteht hier das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt? Neu: Zwerg im Temperaturtest



Danke für den Hinweis. Die meisten negativen Kommentaren stammen noch von den alten Newseinträgen, denn der Newsbeitrag wird leider immer nur geupdatet.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass viele alte Informationen im Newsbeitrag eher verwirrend sind, als das sie dem Leser weiterhelfen. Die Bildergalerie enthält viele alte Bilder, die nichts mit der finalen Version des Gehäuses zu tun haben. Leider fehlen auch die Grafiken des Temperaturtest. Falls hier ein Moderator mit ließt wäre es super, wenn ihr beim nächsten Newseintrag die alten Information und Bilder weglassen würdet. 

Vielleicht sollte ich nachdem ich die Produktbilder habe, die Redaktion mal anschreiben, ob sie das Case für ein Review für die Zeitschrift oder für die Internetseite haben wollen. Dann sollte der Beitrag mehr aussagekräftig und genauer sein.


----------



## Kusanar (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Also bei manchen Kommentaren hier fragt man sich echt, ob der Thread überhaupt komplett gelesen wurde oder einfach nur die letzten 2 - 5 Beiträge... 

Super Arbeit Dan, schöner Test & weiter so


----------



## Vhailor (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Alpenföhn Silvretta, dem Raijintek Zelos oder dem Xigmatek Praeton als Kühler?
> Die sind allesamt unter den 48mm und dürften genügend Leistung haben und außerdem sind die ziemlich günstig.



Der Praeton LD963 - fast vergessen. Mit einem Noctua oben drauf könnte der auch für brauchbare Ergebnisse sorgen. Da würde mich auch mal ein Test interessieren! Laut Homepage ist der ja bis zu 115W TDP ausgelegt. Das halte ich jetzt mal für etwas sehr optimistisch. -> Hab grade mal fix nach nem Test von dem Kühler geschaut: Akasa AK-CC1101EP02 & Xigmatek Praeton LD963
Kurz drübergelesen: Was jetzt kaum überrascht, scheint die durchwachsene Verarbeitung zu sein (Probleme beim Wärmeübergang). Auch frage ich mich grade, ob sich der wirklich leise und rauscharm betreiben lässt, zumal die engen Lamellen höheren Druck erfordern. Vermutlich wird der also wohl nicht an die bereits getesteten und die kommenden Modelle rankommen. 
Mit dem Silvretta und grade Zelos dürfte man ebenfalls nicht weit kommen. Da sind die anderen Alternativen deutlich besser.



> Also bei manchen Kommentaren hier fragt man sich echt, ob der Thread  überhaupt komplett gelesen wurde oder einfach nur die letzten 2 - 5  Beiträge...


Ich schüttel da auch nur mit dem Kopf . Steht dick und fett über jedem Post und die Leute lesens trotzdem nicht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Gratulation zum Facebook Eintrag 

Gerade mit dem Handy online daher kein link zum Beitrag auf Facebook


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Einige von euch fragen sich bestimmt, was die nächsten Schritte in diesem Projekt sind, denn schließlich sind die Prototyp Tests abgeschlossen. Es folgt die Antwort:

1. Erstellen von professionellen Produktbildern ( Ich treffe mich nächste Woche mit dem Fotografen).
2. Fertigstellen der Webseite mit der Abboniermöglichkeit eines Newsletters. Bei dem Ihr nur über den Start der Crowdfunding-Kampagne informiert werdet.
3. Überprüfung aller notwendigen DIN Normen um die CE Konformitätserklärung ausstellen zu können.
4. Finden eine Vertriebspartners für den EU Raum. Der Grund dafür sind die starken Elektroschrottgesetze in der EU. Ich muss mich in jedem Land bei der Zuständigen Behörde anmelden was ohne einem Wohnsitz in diesem und aufgrund der Kosten anfangs unmöglich ist. Finde ich einen Partner wie Caseking ist dieser für die Einhaltung dieser Gesetze verantwortlich. Außerdem könnte der Partner dabei hilfreich sein, die Mindestbestellmenge zu erreichen.
5. Die Gründung von DAN Cases
6. Anmelden von DAN Cases bei der EAR über einen Servicedienstleister wie take-e-away.
7. Starten der Crowdfunding Kampagne.

Ich weiß es sind noch viele Dinge zu erledigen, aber alle diese Schritte sind notwendig um das Gehäuse legal verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Viner-Cent (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Klingt nach einem guten Plan, ich wundere mich, bei dem News Thread hat jemand gemeint, dass 2 USB Ports und Audio in/out am Frontpannel Pflicht und so genormt sind, weist du da was von? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das genormt wurde...


----------



## StormForU (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Das denke ich auch nicht, zumal ansonsten recht viele Hersteller illegale Ware herstellen. 
Es ergeben also Wiedersprüche, da solche Gehäuse ohne Frontanschlüsse sehr einfach zu finden sind : nicht vorhanden -> Gehäuse -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## RonDaTrap249 (10. Juni 2015)

*WaKü?*

Hallo zusammen!

Zu allererst: ich gebe offen zu, dass ich zu faul war alle 122 Seiten durchzulesen (verzeihe mir ein Admin meine Unverfrorenheit  ) und entschuldige mich schon mal im Voraus, falls meine nachfolgende Frage schon gestellt und beantwortet wurde (wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Kommentare zu durchsuchen, dann bin ich dankbar, wenn mir einer von den "alten Hasen" das zeigt, war lange inaktiv).

@bigdaniel Ich drück dir die Daumen für dein Vorhaben! Werde auf jeden Fall deinen Newsletter abonnieren, um dich auf Kickstarter zu supporten! Find ich echt mutig und eine geile Aktion von dir. Weiter so!

Ich hab meinen aktuellen Midi-Tower (Aerocool Xpredator X3) allein dadurch satt, dass er so "groß" und unanhandlich beim "Dran-Rum-Basteln" oder für LAN-Partys ist. Deswegen interessiert es mich jetzt um so mehr, was aus deinem Projekt wird. 

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Wenn du Abnehmer für dein Case findest (ich werde dazu gehören, wenn du mir die Nr. 4 zusicherst ;D ) und damit Erfolg hast, könntest du dir ein weiteres Gehäuse mit 120mm WaKü-Möglichkeit vorstellen? Ein bisschen breiter machen, um vielleicht ggüber vom MB, vorne unten, am Frontpanel mit seitlicher Luftzufuhr oder über dem MB. Das wären vielleicht die Überlegungen für v2. Kannst ja mal testen (wenn nicht schon längst geschehen), inwiefern das von den Temperaturen und der Übertaktbarkeit einen Unterschied macht.

Edit: Ich habe die Funktion gefunden. Tut mir leid für meine Verpeiltheit um 4 Uhr morgens 

Grüße 

RonDaTrap


----------



## Vhailor (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Klingt nach einem guten Plan, ich wundere mich, bei dem News Thread hat jemand gemeint, dass 2 USB Ports und Audio in/out am Frontpannel Pflicht und so genormt sind, weist du da was von? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das genormt wurde...



Ja, das war Gamer90. Ist natürlich totaler Quatsch, dass es für sowas Vorschriften gibt. Macht auch 0 Sinn mMn. Wozu auch?! Hat Daniel auch schon beantwortet.



> Zu allererst: ich gebe offen zu, dass ich zu faul war alle 122 Seiten  durchzulesen (verzeihe mir ein Admin meine Unverfrorenheit   ) und entschuldige mich schon mal im Voraus, falls meine nachfolgende  Frage schon gestellt und beantwortet wurde (wenn es eine Möglichkeit  gibt, die Kommentare zu durchsuchen, dann bin ich dankbar, wenn mir  einer von den "alten Hasen" das zeigt, war lange inaktiv).



Solange du Fragen stellst, die sich nicht aus den aktualisierten Infos auf Seite 1 ergeben, hat da wahrscheinlich niemand was gegen, wenn du was fragst . Wir haben evtl. auch schon das ein oder andere mehrfach gefragt . Nach 122 Seiten vergisst man schonmal was...


----------



## Kusanar (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

122? Bei mir sind's erst 62 

@Daniel: Bitte herzlichst um Info wenn die Domain live geht. Ich melde mich hiermit schon mal für den Newsletter (vor)an. Ich drück dir mal die Daumen für die ganzen Behördengänge die noch vor dir liegen.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich meld mich mal wieder kurz darwischen:

Sind Staubfilter bsp für das Seitenpanel geplant? Aufgrund der Dimensionen des Gehäuses würde ich mir beim Einsatz einer HDD nicht trauen, das Seitenteil mit einem selbstgebastelten Magnetfilter nachzurüsten (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr0jko18_8Q)

Staubfilter wären für dieses, eh schon super gelungene, Gehäuse, finde ich, noch das I-Tüpfelchen, weches auch im Alltag eine sinnvolle Ergänzung ist 

Grüße und viel Glück und Spaß noch mit dem A4


----------



## Addi (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

@  *Captain_Bedal* 

Meines Wissens wird es als optionales Zubehör passende Staubfilter geben. Dan meinte das er mit einem großen Unternehmen zusammenarbeitet und ein Set später käuflich erwerblich sein wird.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Lowmotion (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich bin gerade etwas skeptisch, da die Temperaturen des Broadwells laut dem CB Test trotz 14nm 8° über der Ivy Bridge im Kühlertest Seite 120 liegen. Intel wird eventuell beim Skylake-K wieder auf verbesserte WLP setzen, aber die TDP von 95 Watt steigt nicht ohne Grund an. Dagegen haben wir den Witcher 3 Test, wo die CPU bei 1,2Ghz ausreicht und DX12 am Horizont wird ebenfalls die Notwendigkeit einer leistungsfähigen CPU reduzieren. Den Haswell 4790k oder Skylake 6790k würde ich nicht kaufen wollen und noch weniger für den A4.

Warum ich das Thema anreiße? Weil eine Mehrheit beim Kauf eines A4 mit Sicherheit ein neues System kaufen wird.


----------



## BlackTama (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Kann die Panikmache nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Dan hat ja schon in seinem Test gezeigt dass auch TDP von 100-120 W noch möglich ist. Klar wäre es am einfachsten ne CPU mit ner halbwegs niedrigen TDP zu nehmen (in dem Bereich hab ich die hoffentlich sparsame Xeon E3-1200 v5 Reihe im Visier, von v4/Broadwell bin ich kein Fan ). Mit ner kreativen Kühllösung denke ich ist es schon möglich die 95W zu sprengen. Außerdem kommen ja auch noch weitere gute Kühler erst noch auf den Markt wie  der cryorig c7 oder die Kupferversion des Id-cooling Is-vc45 ( mein Hoffnungsträger für richtig hohe TDPs).

Fazit : Ich halte das Abschreiben des 4790k im A4 für ein bisschen übertrieben.

MfG Tama


----------



## bigdaniel (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Die CPUs werden funktionieren. Da alle Kühler besser sind als der Boxed der auch für den 6790k und 4790k freigegeben ist, sehe ich hier keine Probleme. Die Sinnhaftigkeit einer K CPU in einem Case was nicht wirklich für OC geeignet ist, stell ich jetzt mal nicht in frage. 

Wem die Temps vom Boxed Kühler zu hoch sind der kann immer noch zu den anderen Kühlern greifen. Der LP53 wird die 95W locker kühlen. Der C7 wird in änliche gut sein. Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, dass meine Ergebnisse alle auf Prime 95 im 8k Test basieren und kein Mensch die CPU tag und nacht im Prine laufen lässt. Demmach kann von meinen Ergebnissen nochmal 10-15°C abgezogen werden.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Die Sinnhaftigkeit kommt je nach Anwendungsfall zustande. Jemand der gerne Arma zockt, profitiert vom hohen Grundtakt eines 4790K (und Nachfolgers). 

Bei Übertaktung auf 4,5GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung sollten auch die kleinen Kühlerchen noch einigermaßen mitspielen, wie es dann mit der Lüftergeschwindigkeit respektive Lautstärke ausschaut, mußt Du als "Engineer" mal für uns testen...

Das wäre mein Wunschsystem, sag Du mir, ob das einigermaßen hinhaut, ohne das es mir die Ohren wegbläst...

1 x Samsung Spinpoint M9T   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000LM003/ST2000LM006)
1 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-75E500B)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4995-KR)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
1 x Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm
1 x Cooltek LP53
1 x SilverStone Strider Series  500W SFX12V-L (SST-SX500-LG)


----------



## Vhailor (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Sicher wird das Kühlpotential konzeptbedingt niedriger ausfallen und die Sinnhaftigkeit respektive OC Möglichkeit eines K-Prozessors entsprechend sinken . Ich kauf mir dennoch einen, einfach weils geht und ich die Idee eines Mini-Powerhouses liebe ! Und wer weiß, vll kommt ja in 1-2 Jahren eine Kühlinnovation um die Ecke, die nochmal ein paar Grad rausholt . Der Prozessor selbst wird ja wahrscheinlich etliche Jahre halten *fingerscrossed*.

@Dan: Ich weiß nicht, ob wir das schonmal hatten, aber ist es theoretisch möglich unter einem SFX noch einen Radiator zu platzieren?


----------



## bigdaniel (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Unter dem Netzteil passt kein Radiator.


----------



## LSchmiddie (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Die Sinnhaftigkeit kommt je nach Anwendungsfall zustande. Jemand der gerne Arma zockt, profitiert vom hohen Grundtakt eines 4790K (und Nachfolgers).
> 
> Bei Übertaktung auf 4,5GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung sollten auch die kleinen Kühlerchen noch einigermaßen mitspielen, wie es dann mit der Lüftergeschwindigkeit respektive Lautstärke ausschaut, mußt Du als "Engineer" mal für uns testen...
> 
> ...



Silent würde ich das nicht nennen, aber vollkommen in Ordnung.
Die Festplatte hat nur 5400rpm, also wahrscheinlich recht leise. Der ACX2+-Kühler von EVGA geht auch klar.
Sorgen macht mir nur das Silverstone-Netzteil, das soll sich recht lautstark unter Last zu Wort melden.
Das MB ist mATX, aber das A4 ist ein ITX-Gehäuse, da müsste ein entsprechendes Board gefunden werden.
Ansonsten finde ich diese Zusammenstellung äußerst gelungen und rund aumen:


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Uuups. Ist gefixt... 

Warum ist kleiner gleich 40€ teurer...?  Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich würde ne M.2 ssd verbauen...
ASUS ROG Maximus VII Impact (90MB0JJ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LSchmiddie (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ich würde ne M.2 ssd verbauen...
> ASUS ROG Maximus VII Impact (90MB0JJ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich denke es gibt hier einige, die nicht auch noch 200€ für das MB ausgeben können, nachdem schon besagte 200€ aufs A4 gegangen sind


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Das ist klar, ich überlege, da ich mein Atx Board zurückgebe (USB Anschluss defekt) mir gleich ein mItx board zu holen.

Ich bin nicht so der NT Experte, welches ist hier empfehlenswert??
500 Watt Sharkoon Silent Storm SFX Gold - Hardware, Notebooks
500 Watt Silverstone SST-SX500-LG Strider Gold Series, SFX - 500


----------



## Icedaft (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

MB >150€ sind ihmho sinnfrei. Nochmals 50-100€ mehr damit Asus ihr Geld für die ROG-Werbung wieder reinbekommt - ohne echten Mehrwert? [emoji23]


----------



## Lowmotion (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Das ist reine Spekulation. Das Impact Vii ist eine Eigenentwicklung, die eben extra Geld kostet und die Ausstattung ist nicht schlecht. Im Netz gibt es keine Qualitätstests, sondern nur Produktbeschreibungen (die sich dann Test nennen). PCGH hatte einen Test zur Serienstreuung mit deutlichen Ergebnissen.

Wenn ich 200 Euro für ein A4 bezahle, dann sind 200 Euro für ein Mainboard auch kein Problem.

Ich sehe bei dem A4 kein großes Problem @ standard. Den 4790k kann man in der Tat vergessen. Denn zum Kaufzeitpunkt wird Skylake dasselbe Geld kosten.  

Worum es mir geht ist die maximale Machbarkeit: cpu köpfen, Flüssigmetal-WLP nutzen, optimalen Kühler + Lüfter nehmen. Das System sollte dann unter Last lautlos laufen oder zumindest sehr leise.  Ich habe wie einige hier auch den AXP100 auf Ebay gekauft und werde wohl ein wenig testen. Momentan scheint es den perfekten Lüfter nicht zu geben, da man sowohl LP53 und AXP100 benötigt.


PS: irgendwer muss das Projekt schließlich kritisieren.


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Naja der LP53 skaliert mit dem AXP100 Lüfter 1-2 Grad besser, ich glaub kaum, dass sich jemand für diese 2 Grad wirklich zwei Kühler kauft, um den Lüfter von dem anderen verwenden zu können. Man kann den LP53 doch genauso mit dem A9x14 betreiben der sogar leiser ist.

Ich denke der Cryorig C7 wird für die neisten eh am interessantesten sein.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Daniel. Schau Dir bitte mal die neuen AMD-Karten an, wir benötigen noch dringend einen Durchbruch für die Schläuche der Kompakt-Wakü der Fury und evtl. 4 Bohrungen um den Radi am Gehäuse zu befestigen...


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Fury hat Lukü, Fury X hat Wakü. Ergo nimmt man die Fury, ist ja anscheinend derselbe Chip.


----------



## the_leon (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Die Fury X ist aber auch sehr kurz, es dürfte doch wirklich machbar sein, sein 120mm löcher in die Seitenwand zu bohren.


----------



## FrozenPie (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



leokasi schrieb:


> Die Fury X ist aber auch sehr kurz, es dürfte doch wirklich machbar sein, sein 120mm löcher in die Seitenwand zu bohren.



Ich würde aber vermuten, dass der Radiator inkl. Lüfter viel zu Dick ist 

Edit: Oder meinst du den Radiator außen am Gehäuse?


----------



## Vhailor (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Daniel. Schau Dir bitte mal die neuen AMD-Karten an, wir benötigen noch dringend einen Durchbruch für die Schläuche der Kompakt-Wakü der Fury und evtl. 4 Bohrungen um den Radi am Gehäuse zu befestigen...



Was meinst du wohl, warum ich vorgestern nach dem Radiator gefragt habe !
Für mich sieht das auch so aus, als wenn unter dem Netzteil noch Platz für einen kleinen Radiator plus Lüfter wäre, srich eine kleine AIO-Wakü. Aber Daniel sagt ja "nein, passt nicht". Schade iwie 
Am Gehäuse würde ich den ja nun nicht gleich befestigen wollen


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Es dauert eh nicht lange, bis Lukü Custom Designs kommen.
Die werden bestimmt gewohnt Dual Slot und den Kühler übers PCB verlängert


----------



## Vhailor (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Meinst du jetzt auf die Fury X bezogen? Ich hoffe das auch ganz stark. Ich versteh das mit den "nur kompakt Wakü" überhaupt nicht. Da geht doch 100pro auch ne Luft-Lösung. Ansonsten wären Dan-A4-Besitzer ganz schön angeschmiert 

edit: Vll bezieht sich diese Einschränkung auch nur auf das Referenz-PCB-Design. Ein paar Monate drauf und hoffentlich setzen die Hersteller eigene Designs (non-Wakü) um.


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Das denke ich auch, denn die Wakü Version dürfte ohne modding, bedingt durch den Radiator, nicht passen.


----------



## BlueYenx (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Hallo,
schönes Gehäuse hast du da. Gefällt mir sehr gut 
2 Fragen an euch und Dan.

1. Welches Mainboard (Mini-ITX) könnte ich benutzen mit gutem Onboard Sound? Meine CPU ist ein Intel Xeon E3 also Sockel 1150, kein OC. Mir gefällt das VII Impact nur das ist so teuer
2. Ist bereits ein Preis für das A4-SFX festgelegt? Ich habe hier was von 200€ gelesen, das wäre echt zu viel für so ein kleines Ding.


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Zu 2. Ja die ca. 200 € stimmen, da es ja nur eine Kleinstserie wird. Und Dan will bestimmt nicht aus eigener Tasche drauflegen.


----------



## the_leon (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Also, die 200€ finde ich in Ordnung.


----------



## BlackTama (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Daniel. Schau Dir bitte mal die neuen AMD-Karten an, wir benötigen noch dringend einen Durchbruch für die Schläuche der Kompakt-Wakü der Fury und evtl. 4 Bohrungen um den Radi am Gehäuse zu befestigen...



Finde nicht das Dan nur wegen einer coolen neuen AMD Wakü GraKa wieder ne starke Veränderung des Gehäuses  vornehmen sollte. Kein Amd gehate, ich nutze selbst amd gpus und bin auch heiß auf das HBM interface. Aber es wird nicht allzuviele Leute geben die genau diese Wakü GraKa verbauen wollen, zumal es schöne effizientere Nvidia Grafikkarten gibt und es auch in den nächsten Monaten in Form der normalen Fury und der Fury Nano (nur 15 cm lange Platine und energieeffizienter!) auch Luftgekühlte Grafikkarten geben wird die in den A4 reinpassen.

MfG Tama


----------



## Kusanar (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich glaub nicht dass das Ernst gemeint war ... vielleicht doch mal [SARCASM] Tags hier einführen? 

Die 200 Ocken find ich übrigens auch gerechtfertigt. Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Hirnschmalz in dem Teil steckt.


----------



## Azzteredon (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



BlueYenx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schönes Gehäuse hast du da. Gefällt mir sehr gut
> 2 Fragen an euch und Dan.
> 
> ...


Da gibts Gehäuse die kosten genau soviel, und da steckt nicht annähernd so viel Planung und Sinn dahinter  ich find 200€ noch sehr human, auch wegen der Kleinserie.

Ein top Gehäuse, leider für mich ungeeignet da große Leistungshungrige Hardware und Wakü sein müssen. 

Aber vollsten Respekt für Dan


----------



## Icedaft (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Na ja, auch ein Custom-Gehäuse in Kleinserie lässt sich noch modden - wenn Du die entsprechenden Bohrungen für den Schlauchein- und Auslass selbst vornimmst und eine Mora dranhängst kannst Du im Prinzip alles verbauen was reinpasst...


----------



## the_leon (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Dann hat auch das Maximus Impact eine Daseinsberechtigung wegen der Möglichkeit.


----------



## SCreator (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

@bigdaniel 
Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen Gedanken gemacht, den Platz im Gehäuse noch effizienter zu nutzen. Falls das Crowdfunding startet, bin ich auf jeden Fall schon mal einer deiner Backer, das steht fest, egal was bis dorthin noch alles passiert. Danke, dass endlich mal ein Mann seine Zeit investiert, um das perfekte Gehäuse zu bauen.
Ich weiß leider nicht inwieweit, das Gehäusedesign schon steht, aber ich ergreife hier trotzdem mal die Chance, um ein paar mögliche Verbesserungen mit einzubringen.
Was mir schon von Anfang an auffiel, ist, wie viel Platz auf der Seite der Grafikkarte ungenutzt bleibt. Um meine Verbesserungsvorschläge zu veranschaulichen, habe ich eine Zeichnung angefertigt: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5qzkwws7or0hob8/DAN A4 SFX.png?dl=0

1. Wäre es möglich die GPU ganz oben, unter dem Deckel des Gehäuses zu positionieren, um somit ganze 8 SSDs unter der Grafikkarte zu positionieren?! Wahrscheinlich würde es sich auf maximal 6 belaufen, da ja der Mount von der Breite auch noch einmal ins Gewicht fällt. Wenn man den Riser auf die Seite der Grafikkarte (also zwischen Mainbord-Tray und GPU) verlegen würde, würde man an Länge sparen, ansonsten würde er länger, wenn er (wie es abgebildet ist) zwischen Mainbord und Mainbord-Tray verlaufen würde.

2. Über dem PSU ist noch einiges an Platz, somit könnte dort ein Mount für ein optionalen 100mm (oder 92, 80) Lüfter verbaut werden, der zusätzlich die heiße Luft aus dem PSU zieht (bei Referenzkarten zusätzlich die Wärme die dort rechts nach oben entweicht), so könnte man die PSU Lüftung etwas entlasten und die Drehzahl verringern. Ob da jetzt aber wirklich ein Lüfter reinpasst, kann ich nicht sagen, da müsste Dan mal nachschauen, da ich auch nicht genau weiß, wie oben genau die PSU mit dem Kabel verbunden wird. Was mir etwas schleierhaft ist, warum beim PSU Mount zusätzlich noch einmal ein kleiner Steg senkrecht nach oben ragt. Wenn dieser also keine Funktion hat, könnte man ihn weglassen, um noch dickere Lüfter verbauen zu können.

3. Wenn 1. realisiert werden würde, könnte man überlegen, ob man die Front nicht etwas verändern sollte. Selbst bei einem SFX-L PSU und mangelhafter Kabelverlegung (SSD Mounts auf dem Boden geblockt), könnte man also trotzdem noch ganze 7 SSDs verbauen. Die Front könnte also folgendem Facelift unterzogen werden:
-Das Gehäuse etwas verkürzen und den Platz, wo der SSD Mount hinter dem Front-Panel ist, komplett weglassen. So würde die zusätzliche doppelte Wand (beziehungsweiße Verstrebung) entfallen. Über die Steifigkeit würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen. Das hält allein schon wegen dem Außenring bombenfest. (Ist ja kein Plastik)
-Den USB Stecker im Frontpanel weglassen.  Falls man doch nichts hinten anschließen will, nimmt man einfach einen USB Hub (oder das Display und/ oder die Tastatur hat eines) und legt es nach vorne und hat gleich mehrere Slots frei. Wem das jetzt komisch vorkommt, dass man kein Frontpanel hat, der iMac hat auch keines, hat aber einfach einen wunderbaren Cleanen Look auf der Frontseite!

-Vorteile von 3.: 
-extrem cleaner Look der Frontseite
-ein Kabel weniger im Case
-geringere Produktionskosten
-geringe Größe

-Dann könnte man sich natürlich sogar überlegen den On/ Off Button anders wohin zu verlegen (Zum Beispiel an die Seite, die hat sowieso schon Löcher), was nicht unbedingt sein muss, aber das Design im Ganzen noch verschönern würde.
-wenn 1. realisiert wird, kann man den Mount für SSDs unten eventuell ganz weglassen, die meisten User würden sowieso SFX-L PSUs nutzen und dann trotzdem noch Platz für das Kabelmanagement unter dem PSU haben wollen. Somit  könnte man die Unterseite ganz zulassen, ohne Bohrungen und Luftlöcher (höchstens auf der Seite des Mainboards belassen), würde einfach weniger Staub bedeuten. Wäre auch noch gut, Mounts für Staubfilter am Gehäusedeckel anzubringen.

Schreibt, was ihr von meinen Vorschlägen gut fandet, letztendlich muss Dan entscheiden...


----------



## hannes:) (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

@SCreator:
Zu 1:
Nette Idee, aber das wird von der Höhe her nicht passen, die Grafikkarte ist in Echt größer als in deiner Zeichnung, vor allem haste da nicht an den PCIe-Stecker gedacht.
Und es gibt auch einige Grafikkarten, die Breiter sind als die Blende hinten, die Grafikkarten würden dann alle rausfallen und nicht mit dem Case nutzbar sein.

Das erstmal dazu.

Gruß
e8765


----------



## Vhailor (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich vermute mal, dass es für Änderungen dieser Größenordnung zu spät ist.
Zu 1. Die Karte nicht variabel höher anzubringen halte ich für eine Todsünde. Du katapultierst sämtliche Karten, die höher als die Brackets bauen, damit aus den Konfigurationen. Und von solchen Karten gibt es etliche. Ich bin sehr froh, dass das Gehäuse einige cm clearence hat, um höhere Karten einzubauen.
Allerdings verstehe ich in dem Punkt was du meinst, theoretisch. Es wäre sicher ein nettes Gimmick, wenn man die Karte flexibel hoch montieren könnte. Jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass du so genug Platz für SSDs gewinnst. Selbst wenn...7 SSDs?? WTH ? Wer will das bitte?
Aktuell kannst du 4 Platten montieren, mit 3,5 TB max (wenn ich jetzt nicht irre). Im Falle von HDDs sogar noch weit mehr. Wozu da noch mehr Platz? Dafür gibt es externe Lösungen oder gänzlich andere Gehäuse, für Leute, die mehr unterbringen wollen.
Auch müsste man überlegen/schaun, ob die Risercard überhaupt weiter gestreckt werden kann.

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Schließen eines solch kleinen Teils der Seite Einfluss auf die Staubmenge haben würde. Zumal es dann auf beiden Seiten arg unterschiedlich aussieht.
Den Rest mit den Gehäusemodifikationen hab ich nicht verstanden


----------



## the_leon (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Da wäre eine 3,5 Zoll hdd sinvoller, die müsste hinter der Frontblende platz haben.


----------



## Vhailor (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Seite 1 hast du dir aber schonmal angeschaut oder  ?


> Laufwerke: 3 x *2,5“* HDD/SSD


----------



## the_leon (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ja, das hab ich, drum sag ich ja auch, das man die noch iwo. unterbringen könnte.


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Wenn man mehr als 6 TB braucht einfach auf Extern gehen oder wenn man eh schon dabei ist solche Summen für Speicher auszugeben sich gleich ein NAS anschaffen.


----------



## the_leon (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Es geht darum, wer sein Atxsystem verfrachten will, der muss zahlen:
Case
Mb
Die meisten haben eine 3,5" Hdd
Und wer Sli hat braucht auch noch ne Graka, ds könnte man noch was einsparen..


----------



## SCreator (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Bei meiner Idee ging es ganz einfach darum, nicht unnötig Luft im Gehäuse zu haben. (Was  habt ihr lieber? Luft oder die Möglichkeit das Gehäuse mit SSDs zu erweitern?) Ich würde dann auch nicht alle Mounts belegen. Ich glaube schon, dass es ganz knapp passen könnte, eventuell könnte man die SSDs etwas schräg anbringen, dann müsste es gehen. Mit höheren Grafikkarten stimmt es, das es dann nicht mehr ginge, soll heißen, dass diese dann wirklich mit Hilfe von Längsbohrungen in der Höhe angepasst werden können müsse. (oder man belässt es bei Referenz Karten, die sowieso effektiver in diesem Gehäuse eingesetzt werden könnten.)  Und man dann einfach die Mounts weg lässt und die anderen benutzt. Wenn es also wirklich klappen würde, mit SSDs, wäre es Schade, wenn man dieses Potential nicht nutzt. Und 2. sollte funktionieren
Ich würde mal gern hören, was Dan zu meinem Post meint.
Wenn das Crowdfunding gut gelaufen ist, könne Dan ja ein zweites machen, für eine Tempered Glass Wand (kreisförmige Aussparung nur eine genau über dem Radiallüfter) auf der Seite der Grafikkarte.


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Hi SCreator, erst einmal vielen Dank für die viele Mühe die du dir gemacht hast, mit deinem Beitrag. Ich versuche mal alles zu beantworten...



SCreator schrieb:


> @bigdaniel
> 1. Wäre es möglich die GPU ganz oben, unter dem Deckel des Gehäuses zu positionieren, um somit ganze 8 SSDs unter der Grafikkarte zu positionieren?! Wahrscheinlich würde es sich auf maximal 6 belaufen, da ja der Mount von der Breite auch noch einmal ins Gewicht fällt. Wenn man den Riser auf die Seite der Grafikkarte (also zwischen Mainbord-Tray und GPU) verlegen würde, würde man an Länge sparen, ansonsten würde er länger, wenn er (wie es abgebildet ist) zwischen Mainbord und Mainbord-Tray verlaufen würde.


 
Leider ist dieser Vorschlag kontraproduktiv, denn der Schwerpunkt des Gehäuses ist es nicht viele Festplatten aufzunehmen, sondern die größtmöglichen Grafikkarten zu unterstützen. Schiebe ich die Grafikkarte an den oberen Rand, passen 90% der custom Modelle mit Top-Blow Kühler der Hersteller nicht mehr ins Gehäuse, außerdem fehlt selbst der Platz für den PCIe Stromstecker bei Referenzkarten. Des Weiteren glaube ich nicht, dass es möglich ist die Verkablung der 6 SSDs unter der Grafikkarte zu realisieren, denn dafür wäre schlicht kein Platz. 



SCreator schrieb:


> 2. Über dem PSU ist noch einiges an Platz, somit könnte dort ein Mount für ein optionalen 100mm (oder 92, 80) Lüfter verbaut werden, der zusätzlich die heiße Luft aus dem PSU zieht (bei Referenzkarten zusätzlich die Wärme die dort rechts nach oben entweicht), so könnte man die PSU Lüftung etwas entlasten und die Drehzahl verringern. Ob da jetzt aber wirklich ein Lüfter reinpasst, kann ich nicht sagen, da müsste Dan mal nachschauen, da ich auch nicht genau weiß, wie oben genau die PSU mit dem Kabel verbunden wird. Was mir etwas schleierhaft ist, warum beim PSU Mount zusätzlich noch einmal ein kleiner Steg senkrecht nach oben ragt. Wenn dieser also keine Funktion hat, könnte man ihn weglassen, um noch dickere Lüfter verbauen zu können.


 
Auch der Vorschlag mit dem Lüfter über dem Netzteil ist nicht realisierbar, denn dort ist schlichtweg kein Platz. Der Grund ist der AC-Powerstecker im Netzteil, über diesem sind 5mm Platz. Außerdem ist kein Lüfter notwendig, denn die Luft wird sowieso vom Netzteil nach oben gedrückt und kann auch ohne Lüfter gut entweichen. Der Steg am SFX Bracket ist dafür notwendig, dass dieses Steifer ist, denn das Netzteil ist das Bauteil mit dem höchsten Gewicht im Gehäuse. Ich möchte sicherstellen das sich die Halterung beim Transport des Gehäuses nicht verzieht.



SCreator schrieb:


> 3. Wenn 1. realisiert werden würde, könnte man überlegen, ob man die Front nicht etwas verändern sollte. Selbst bei einem SFX-L PSU und mangelhafter Kabelverlegung (SSD Mounts auf dem Boden geblockt), könnte man also trotzdem noch ganze 7 SSDs verbauen. Die Front könnte also folgendem Facelift unterzogen werden:
> -Das Gehäuse etwas verkürzen und den Platz, wo der SSD Mount hinter dem Front-Panel ist, komplett weglassen. So würde die zusätzliche doppelte Wand (beziehungsweiße Verstrebung) entfallen. Über die Steifigkeit würde ich mir da keine Gedanken machen. Das hält allein schon wegen dem Außenring bombenfest. (Ist ja kein Plastik)
> -Den USB Stecker im Frontpanel weglassen. Falls man doch nichts hinten anschließen will, nimmt man einfach einen USB Hub (oder das Display und/ oder die Tastatur hat eines) und legt es nach vorne und hat gleich mehrere Slots frei. Wem das jetzt komisch vorkommt, dass man kein Frontpanel hat, der iMac hat auch keines, hat aber einfach einen wunderbaren Cleanen Look auf der Frontseite!
> 
> ...


 
Wie du bestimmt im Thread mitverfolgt hast, gab es eine große Umfrage bezüglich des Frontdesigns, das aktuelle Layout wurde dabei von den meistens Teilnehmern bevorzugt. Ich finde die Front auch im jetzigen Zustand sehr clean. Außerdem wird jeder der das Case besitzen wird, den Front-USB-Stecker zu schätzen wissen, denn gerade wenn man schnell mal einen USB Stick anstecken möchte, ist dieser sehr hilfreich. Auch macht es keinen Sinn den Powerknopf an die Seite zu legen, denn ich finde gerade der hochwertige Powerknopf lässt die Front edler wirken.

Die doppelte Wand lässt sich im Frontbereich nicht entfernen, ansonsten Wäre es nicht mehr möglich, die Außenhülle abzumontieren, denn diese wäre dann schließlich die tragende Komponente. Außerdem sind in der Front zwei Laschen links und rechts, die zur Steifigkeit der Front beiträgt. Würde ich die Laschen weglassen, könnte es passieren dass das Gehäuse bei Druck auf den Frontbereich verbiegt. 



SCreator schrieb:


> -wenn 1. realisiert wird, kann man den Mount für SSDs unten eventuell ganz weglassen, die meisten User würden sowieso SFX-L PSUs nutzen und dann trotzdem noch Platz für das Kabelmanagement unter dem PSU haben wollen. Somit könnte man die Unterseite ganz zulassen, ohne Bohrungen und Luftlöcher (höchstens auf der Seite des Mainboards belassen), würde einfach weniger Staub bedeuten. Wäre auch noch gut, Mounts für Staubfilter am Gehäusedeckel anzubringen.


 
User die ein SFX-L Netzteil nutzen, haben die Möglichkeit eine SSDs im Boden zu verbauen, ohne dass es Probleme mit der Verkabelung gibt.



SCreator schrieb:


> Schreibt, was ihr von meinen Vorschlägen gut fandet, letztendlich muss Dan entscheiden...


 
Nochmals Danke für deine Anregungen, aber leider passen die Vorschläge bezüglich der Festplattenaufnahme nicht zum Konzept des Gehäuses. Es ist halt ein Gerät mit Ausrichtung auf Rechen/Gamingpower. Seagate hat gerade die erste 2,5" 4TB HDD vorgestellt, somit könnte unter der Verwendung eines normalen SFX Netzteils maximal 3x4TB HDD 2,5" und 1x 1TB MSATA/M.2 verbaut werden. Das sind 13TB, wer wirklich mehr will sollte sich ein NAS besorgen. Ich denke die meisten User werden sowieso maximal eine 256GB SSD+1TB 2,5"HDD verbauen unter Verwendung eines SFX-L Netzteils. 

Für Version 1 des Gehäuses sind außerdem  nur noch sehr kleine Änderungen möglich, für die ich keinen neuen Prototyp benötige. Änderungen am Design und am inneren Aufbau gehören nicht dazu. Ansonsten dauert es noch Jahre bis ihr das Gehäuse in den Händen halten könnt. 



leokasi schrieb:


> Da wäre eine 3,5 Zoll hdd sinvoller, die müsste hinter der Frontblende platz haben.


In der Front sind Platten mit einer Höhe von maximal 10,5mm möglich, daher passen 3,5" HDDs nicht.


----------



## SCreator (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Wenn das Gehäuse die Richtung verfolgt, vor allem auch Custom Karten mit höherer Kühlung zu verbauen, passt das natürlich nicht ins Konzept. Ich verstehe auch, dass das Gehäuse so schnell wie möglich marktreif sein soll. Anregungen für eine extreme High Storage Variante hast du ja jetzt genügend.  
Beim Lüfter über dem Netzteil und dessen Lage, bezog ich mich auf die gleiche Höhe des AC Kabels, nur eben daneben.
Das nächste kleinste PC Gaming Gehäuse der Welt baue ich dann mal irgendwann. ;D Du hast auf jeden Fall schon mal gut vorgelegt... Noch mal vielen Dank, dass du mein nächstes PC Build ermöglichst, sonst wäre es ein NCase mit noch mehr ungenutztem Platz geworden.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Hey Dan,
Ich hab mir jetzt auch ein Z77E-ITX ergattern können.
Der erste Schritt der Verkleinerung ist damit getan^^
Kann man im A4 eigentlich noch den Rückseitigen mSata Abschluss benutzen?


----------



## tobse2004 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

mich würde eher interessieren wann ich ihm endlich mein Geld in die Hand drücken kann


----------



## bigdaniel (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Kann man im A4 eigentlich noch den Rückseitigen mSata Abschluss benutzen?



Kannst du mache ich auch


----------



## Vhailor (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Das heißt rückseitiger Anschluss sowie Backplate passen ins DAN A4? Wäre ja opti !

Kannst du in etwa grob einschätzen in welchem Zeitraum das backen möglich sein wird? Konzeptbedingt rinnt im Juli nämlich grade mehr Geld durch meine Finger, als mir bei weitem lieb ist. Für einen Studenten sind GEZ(), KFZ+Inspektion und obligatorische Reps, Studienbeiträge, Versicherungen und Miete in einem Monat echt der Killer . Ist August realistisch?


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Eher ende des jahres.


----------



## dark_blue (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Eher ende des jahres.



Na das wäre doch mal ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk  und das nicht nur für uns.   Wie kommst du vorran mit deinem Vorhaben Daniel?


----------



## KEDragon (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Das Case sind echt nice aus, ich wollte aber mal fragen, geht das auch mit ATX wäre zu geil ein CubeCrossfire, den ich will vom big zum lan gehäuse gehen, kannste da was entwerfen.


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



KEDragon schrieb:


> Das Case sind echt nice aus, ich wollte aber mal fragen, geht das auch mit ATX wäre zu geil ein CubeCrossfire, den ich will vom big zum lan gehäuse gehen, kannste da was entwerfen.


Alternativ könntest du auf die Dual GPU Karten von Nvidia und AMD warten, wobei die Fury X2 mit unter 26cm aufwarten dürfte. Einziges Problem, das Netzteil könnte zu schwach werden, den 600W sind möglicherweise zu wenig

Edit: Silverstone debuts ultra-small 700W SFX PSU with 80 Plus Platinum certificate | KitGuru
Silverstone arbeitet an einem SFX-L PSU mit 700W und 80+ Platin.
Könntest also Glück haben, wenn es nicht wieder ein 560W Dual GPU Monster wird


----------



## StormForU (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Na dann hoffen wir mal das es nicht zu 560 Watt kommt. 
Es wäre sehr cool wenn auch so eine dual gpu im  sfx betrieben werden könnte.


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Vllt bringen Asus und /oder Powercolor eine X2 Version mit der GPU der Nano Version, damit würde man innerhalb der 375W bleiben und etwa die Leistung einer R9 295X2 abrufen können, bei knapp 200W weniger verbrauch und eventuell vllt mehr Leistung.

Ich freu mich schon ein klein wenig auf den Release das Cases und die verschiedenen Systeme


----------



## StormForU (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Jaa 
Aber ich denke diese Karte wird es auch von AMD direkt angeboten geben. Zum Bsp in deren htpc Prototyp soll ja auch eine dual Fiji werkeln. Und diese kann auch nicht sehr viel verbrauchen, da das ganze System mit 4770k (oder so)  ja mit einem dünnen 180er Radi gekühlt wird. 
Ich habe Hoffnung


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Stimmt wohl, die Möglichkeit besteht auch.
Das A4 mit einem 700W SFX-L PSU, Dual Fiji und einem i7-5820K auf dem Asrock Board 
Dürfte aber lauter sein dann


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Heute hat ein Mitarbeiter von 3M etwas nettes vorbei gebracht. Dabei handelt es sich um die 300mm Version des 3M Riserkalbes, welches speziell für das A4-SFX angefertigt wurde. Ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich sogar drei Riserkabel im Paket vorfand.


----------



## RenovatioApo (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Auf jeden Fall super klein und passend zu deinem Gehäuse. Tolles Projekt was du hier auf die Beine gestellt hast. Mach weiter so. [emoji6]


----------



## Viner-Cent (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich mag 3M, hatte bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit ihren Produkten. Das sind jetzt die günstigeren Riser, richtig?


----------



## Vhailor (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt - sind das die günstigeren?
Aber nicht schlecht, dass die extra für dein Case Karten fertigen. Sauber !


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Beim CPU Kühler hast du ja ein wenig "Sicherheitshöhe" in die Angabe gepackt...
Hast du das bei der GPU Länge auch gemacht?
So zwecks nach hinten gehender PCIe Stecker?
Die 295mm sind für meine Wunschkarte genau 10mm zu wenig, aber Ihre Stromanschlüsse gehen zur Seite weg 
(Konkret ist es die R9 290 X Tri X )


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Leider nein


----------



## Lowmotion (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Herr Hansen?


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ja wieso?


----------



## KEDragon (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Also Ich abe noch ein altes 1155 Sockel Board und das rüste ich jetzt voll auf und suche ein Gehäuse den ich will ein ATX Lan Gehäuse hat da jemand einen Tip es soll nur noch ein reiner Speicher werden mit einem Laufwerk eine PCKonsole


----------



## Viner-Cent (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



KEDragon schrieb:


> Also Ich abe noch ein altes 1155 Sockel Board und das rüste ich jetzt voll auf und suche ein Gehäuse den ich will ein ATX Lan Gehäuse hat da jemand einen Tip es soll nur noch ein reiner Speicher werden mit einem Laufwerk eine PCKonsole



 Frag in der Gehäuse-Kaufberatung

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/73


----------



## Watertouch (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Das Gehäuse mit ner Fury Nano wäre genial.


----------



## bigdaniel (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Guten Abend,
hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack von den Produktfotos vom Fotografen. Insgesamt wurden 13 Bilder gemacht, drei davon möchte ich euch hier zeigen, die anderen gibt es in ein paar Wochen auf meiner Website zu sehen.


----------



## Robsterboy (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Super .... ich halte es für eines der coolsten Gehäuse überhaupt. Du hast mich damit auf jedenfall zu meinem ersten Eigenbau motiviert. 

Was soll der Spaß denn mal kosten? ... so als Zweitrechner 

Gruß
Robsterboy


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

sehr schöne bilder!
da kommt mir grade bei Bild 2 auch noch direkt eine Frage auf.
wäre es rein theoretisch nicht noch möglich die Grafikkarte näher zum Boden, also etwas tiefer zu setzen?
Dadurch hätte man etwas mehr Spielraum für Customkarten die stärker über die Slotblende hoch gehen und ebenfalls die Stromstecker (wie 99% aller Karten) oben haben.
Hab immer noch etwas Panik ob meine Asus Strix 970 passen könnte.
Ich sehe halt noch etwas Platz zwischen dem Stromkabel und der Riserkarte, daher die Frage


----------



## dark_blue (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack von den Produktfotos vom Fotografen. Insgesamt wurden 13 Bilder gemacht, drei davon möchte ich euch hier zeigen, die anderen gibt es in ein paar Wochen auf meiner Website zu sehen.



Danke für die hüpschen Bilder, ein sehr schöner Vorgeschmack. Da kommen mir gleich ein paar Ideen zu Modden. *lach*


----------



## bigdaniel (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

A4-SFX mit Haswell-E​


Dieser Test soll euch zeigen, was mit dem A4-SFX alles möglich ist. Daher verbaue ich in diesem Test die Haswell-E Plattform in dem kleinen Gehäuse. Vorweg sei gesagt, dass einige Dinge beachtet werden müssen, damit Intels "big Haswell" verwendet werden kann.


*Das wird benötigt:*


    Motherboard: Asrock X99E-ITX
    Kühler: Dynatron T318
    Lüfter: einen der folgenden Lüftern


Noctua A9x14
Thermalrigth AXP100 FAN
Deepcool GS 120
Yate Loon D12SL-12C 120mm
SilverStone FN123




    Sonstiges: dünne Kabelbinder




*Kühler Kompatibilität:*
Das Asrock X99e-ITX ist das einzige Motherboard im ITX Format für den Sockel 2011-3. Leider wird als Sockelhalterung nicht der square ILM Sockel verwendet, wie bei allen anderen Desktop Boards, sondern der narrow ILM Sockel für Serverboards. Normale 2011-3 Kühler passen daher nicht auf den Sockel. Asrock legt einen Tower Kühler bei, doch dieser ist zu hoch  für das A4-SFX, daher verwenden wir für diesen Test den Dynatron T318. Dieser ist ein 1U Kühler, hat eine Höhe von 27mm, besteht komplett aus Kupfer, kann eine Vapor Chamber am Boden vorweisen und Kühlt eine Verlustleistung von bis zu 140TPD. Bedingt durch die geringe Höhe des Kühlers, können alle Lüfter mit einer Höhe von bis zu 20mm auf diesem Montiert werden. Der Lüfter wird mit Kabelbinder am Kühler befestigt, denn dieser besitzt keine Klammer oder Schraubhalterung da er normalerweise in Servergehäusen verwendet wird.




*Bilder der Montage:*







*Kühltest:*
Je nach Güte der CPU erreicht diese unterschiedliche Temperaturen. Meinen Prozessor habe ich günstig erstanden da dieser leider zu den etwas schlechteren Exemplaren gehört. Ich teste die CPU in Prime95 im 8k Test und im Intel XTU Stabilitätstest.
Der Prime95 8K Test erzeugt Temperaturen die 10-20°C höher liegen, als die in jedem Spiel oder Anwendung. Der XTU Test beweist, wie Temperaturlastig Prime95 ist. Die Temperatur ist im Schnitt 10°C kühler. Aber auch dieser Test liegt über den Temperaturverhältnissen in Spielen.


Ein erster Test im Prime95 mit Standard Spannung, erreichte im geschlossenem Gehäuse auf dem heißesten Kern mit dem Thermalright Kühler 79°C, daher habe ich den Prozessor auch im um -0,09V untervolted Zustand getestet. (gute Prozessor schaffen sogar -0,14V und mehr) 
Laut Intel ist der 5820K bis 105°C freigegeben, aus diesem Grund wären die 79°C nicht bedenktlich, aber ich versuche hier das Optimum zu finden.


Anzumerken ist außerdem, dass die Raumtemperatur bei 25°C lag und somit 3-4°C höher war, als im alten Kühlertest.




*Ergebnisse:*





Man sollte meinen, dass der 120mm FAN von Deepcool am besten performt, jedoch geht viel Luft am Kühlkörper vorbei und der Luftdruck ist schwächer als bei den anderen Testkandidaten. Selbst das abdecken der unteren Seite am Lüfter, die über den Kühlkörper steht (siehe Bilder) brachte keine wirkliche Besserung.


*Abschließende Worte:*
Der Test konnte beweisen, dass es möglich ist einen Haswell-E Prozessor im A4-SFX zu betreiben. Neben dem hohen Kostenaufwand des Motherboards und der CPU muss selbst etwas Hand angelegt werden, damit dies möglich ist. Wer  auf Prime95 verzichten kann, kann den Prozessor auch mit Standardspannung im A4-SFX betreiben. Das Optimum dieses Builds wäre es, eine externe Wasserkühlung zu verwenden, z.B. mit einem 240er Radiator. Dann sollten auch kleinere Overclockingversuche bis 6x4GHz möglich sein.






_Vielen Dank fürs Lesen._


----------



## The_Schroeder (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Du bist´n ein Schatz Dan 

Denke mit Abstandshaltern und 2 Kerben im hinteren Teil des Deckels als Schlauchdurchführungen wäre eine externe Wakü schnell angebracht.
Temperaturen sind echt gut.
Hab beruflich auch viel mit den 2011-v3 CPUs zu tun und die werden in so manchem größeren Gehäuse genauso warm, was das gute Konzept bei dir zeigt 

Jetzt noch eine Fury X2 / Titan Z2 (?) und das Ding hat ein böses Leistung-Volumen Verhältnis und kaum bis gar keine natürlichen Feinde auf einer LAN


----------



## acer86 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ein traum wäre das Gehäuse mit den ASRok X99ITX und dazu ein E5-2699V3   18/36Kern CPU und eine Titan Z2 oder GTX990, dan natürlich nur mit einer Externen Wakü ala Airplex Gigant
Der E5-2687Wv3 würde mir aber auch reichen


----------



## Kinguin (1. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Wow schwer beeindruckend


----------



## Lowmotion (3. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

https://www.caseking.de/lian-li-pw-pci-e38-riser-card-cable-schwarz-geli-687.html 

Ist das Kabel dasselbe?


----------



## bigdaniel (3. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Nein ich nutze das 3M Twin Axial in einer spezialanfertigung mit 300mm gesamtlänge.


----------



## Markus_P (3. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ein 5820k mit 3,9 bis 4ghz sollte sich von der Kühlung unter Prime ausgehen 

Das Gehäuse könnte ich mir gut als PC für meine Eltern vorstellen  schön einen Skylake reinhängen und undervolten  

Schön wäre es noch wenn eine Version mit Staubfilter kommen würde ...


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Markus_P schrieb:


> ...
> Schön wäre es noch wenn eine Version mit Staubfilter kommen würde ...


Da würde ich stumpf die Dinger nehmen, benutz ich auch bei meinem Gehäuse und die sind top.

https://www.caseking.de/demciflex-staubfilter-fuer-280mm-radiatoren-schwarz-schwarz-zust-065.html

Spart Dan arbeit, uns Wartezeit und sichert Arbeitsplätze


----------



## Lowmotion (4. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Demciflex ist sehr sensibel ... einmal ausgeschüttelt und du hast einen Knick in der Optik.


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

kann bei meinen nicht meckern


----------



## Markus_P (4. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

*Ganz sachte nehmen und zum Kompressor gehen und mit 8 bar auspusten *


----------



## Amon (5. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich brauche dieses Gehäuse...


----------



## the_leon (5. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Amon schrieb:


> Ich brauche dieses Gehäuse...



ich auch, ich hab zwar n atx system, das steht dann nur im Regal (bis das mitx system kommt) aber ich wills habem


----------



## ta0801 (5. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Kann es sein, das die Auswahl an kommenden Z170 Mini-ITX Boards zunächst äußerst bescheiden ausfällt?
Bisher sind vier im Preisvergleich gelistet und die findet man teilweise noch nicht mal auf den Hersteller-Websites.


----------



## Vhailor (5. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich hab außer einem Asus und einem ASrock (offiziell) auch noch nichts vernommen. Stört mich aktuell aber nicht, da es mit dem DANA4 vor mind. November eh nichts wird. Passt mir aber gut in den Kram muss ich sagen.


----------



## -H1N1- (10. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Wurde hier schon irgendwo der Preis erwähnt?


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

220-230€ wurden mal genannt


----------



## fahrstuhl (10. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Sehr cooles Gehäuse, das du da zusammenbaust, kann das Crowdfunding kaum erwarten!

Hast du das mit und ohne Komponenten mal auf die Waage gestellt? Ich wollte mir damit einen leistungsstarken Reiserechner bauen, drum würde mich sehr interessieren, was das etwa wiegt.


----------



## hema8193 (10. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich bin wirklich schwer beeindruckt. Ich hoffe auch auf Crowdfunding!! TOP TOP TOP


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Wurde hier schon irgendwo der Preis erwähnt?



so +-200€


----------



## Freshjive (11. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Wie sagt man so oft beim crowdfunding... "Shut up and take my money!" 
DAS will ich unbedingt haben... wäre toll, wenn es in nächster Zeit mal ein Update bzgl. Crowdfunding-Plänen geben würde... 

Edit: Achso, wenn wir schonmal dabei sind... ich nehme die 17


----------



## Spreed (11. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Bin ich der einzige der keine Bilder im Thread sieht?


----------



## Icedaft (11. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Dann schau doch mal auf die Seite 1 ....


----------



## Kusanar (12. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Also bei mir sind noch alle Bilder im Thread, egal welcher Post.


----------



## SquadLeader (12. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Spreed schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der keine Bilder im Thread sieht?



Kann es sein das du Privacy Badger nutzt?
Der blockt bei mir die Bilder hier im Thread, liegt wohl daran das die Bilder auf abload.de gehostet werden


----------



## Freshjive (13. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Mal eine kleine Idee in den Raum geworfen... das Gehäuse ließe sich doch noch weiter verkleinern, wenn man grundsätzlich nur die kurzen Mini-Varianten von Grakas einbauen würde... ich ziele jetzt mal speziell auf die GTX 970 Mini ab.
Die haben max. eine Länge von 18-20 cm und man hat immer noch Power satt. Nur so als Idee für eine Mini-Version des DAN A4-SFX 

Wie dem auch sei - erstmal freue ich mich darauf das jetzt geplante Gehäuse bald ordern zu können.


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Es geht bei dem Gehäuse ja darum High-End Komponenten auf kleinstem Raum unterzubringen (i7 6700/ i7 5820K/ Xeon E3 1231 plus adäquater GPU wie z.B. GTX 980 TI ...).


----------



## Freshjive (13. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ich hatte nur den Threadnamen "kleinstes Gaming Gehäuse der Welt" im Kopf... das wird es auch so sicherlich werden, aber als ich das las dachte ich "Das geht noch einen Tacken kleiner, wenn man will."
Ist ja nicht so, als wäre die GTX 970 keine adäquate gaming Graka. Aber war ja auch nur eine Idee in den Raum geworfen.

Allein eine TI oder Titan in dem Gehäuse unterbringen zu können ist natürlich schon der Wahnsinn und man ist breiter aufgestellt was die Wahl der Hardware angeht... das steht wahrscheinlich auch nicht im Verhältnis zu den evtl. eingesparten cm.


----------



## Rashy0815 (18. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Hallo, ich verfolge diesen Thread seit einiger Zeit mit, da ich dieses Gehäuse echt genial finde, jedoch hab ich ein paar Fragen, konnte aber auf denn ersten Seiten keine Informationen erhalten, die ausreichend verwertbar für mich waren, weswegen ich mich hier jetzt angemeldet habe. 
Möchte aber auch nicht 130 Seiten durchsuchen, daher bitte nicht auffressen, wenn etwas schon gefragt wurde. 
Danke im voraus.

1. Da es sich beim Dan A4 um eine Kleinserie handelt, muss ich gleich am Anfang bestellen bzw. bei der Crowdfunding Kampagne mitmachen, um ein Gehäuse zu erhalten, oder ist es möglich auch später eines zu erwerben? Möchte nämlich ein neues System ende nächsten Jahres zusammenstellen.

2. Bezüglich Grafikkarte wird die länge mit 295mm angegeben, wie breit und vor allem wie hoch (Dick) darf die Grafikkarte in mm sein? Es steht Dual-Slot dabei nur gibt es viele Partnerkarten welche als Dual-Slot gekennzeichnet sind aber einen breiteren bzw. höheren Aufbau vorweisen.

3. Wichtigste Frage: Bekomm ich das Gehäuse auch in Österreich, wenn es später bestellbar ist 

@Dan super Arbeit


----------



## the_leon (18. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

1. es kommt ne liste, wo man sich eintragen kann, wenn man sich eins vorbestellen will!
2. länge: 295mm
breite: dual slot
höhe: passt eig fast alles!


----------



## Rashy0815 (18. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

1. Verstehe, werd ich jedenfalls abwarten.
2. Sorry ich glaube ich habe mich in diesem Punkt nicht so verständlich ausgedrückt 
Also mit Dicke meinte ich von der Rückplatte zu denn Lüftern. Dual-Slot hat 35 oder 40 mm Dicke? Ich frage nur genauer nach, damit von mir nicht eine Karte gekauft wird, die dann in der Dicke nicht passt, da viele Partnerkarten nicht immer in den Spezifikationen der Slot-Breite liegen. 
Korrigiert mich bitte, falls ich falsch liege.

Jedenfalls mal danke für die Antwort


----------



## -sori- (18. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Dual Slot hat 40 mm, 20 mm je Slot. Falls die Karte bzw. der Kühler mehr als 40 mm braucht, sieht man das gut von der Seitenansicht aus - wenn sie mehr als 2 Slots benötigt erst Recht. 😉

evtl. noch auf eine Backplate achten (wird insbesondere bei schweren Kühlern gerne noch hinten montiert)


----------



## Rashy0815 (18. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## StormForU (21. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

SilverStone SX600-G SFX Series Power Supply Review - eTeknix
Also das hört sich doch gut an 
Bis zu 948 Watt Höchstleistungen


----------



## Salanto (21. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



StormForU schrieb:


> SilverStone SX600-G SFX Series Power Supply Review - eTeknix
> Also das hört sich doch gut an
> Bis zu 948 Watt Höchstleistungen



Wie willst du 1000 Watt in so einem Gehäuse verbraten? Eine übertacktete GTX 480  ? Aber das SingleRail würde mich sehr abschrecken ^^


----------



## StormForU (22. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Nee 1000 ist zu viel da greift der Opp ein. Ich wollte nur nochmal aufzeigen was alles in diesem Gehäuse möglich ist. Aber vielleicht ja ne Fury x2 und dazu ne x99 Plattform  die Kühlung könnte eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe werden


----------



## L-Patrick (22. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Naja dass das Ding erst bei 1kW abschaltet ist eher traurig als gut. Denn wie das im Falle eines Kurzschlusses endet, will ich mir nicht vorstellen
Da Jagst du mal eben fast 1kW über einen einzelnen Kabelstrang...
Zudem sind schon bei 100% Last die Ripple Werte auf 12V nicht so toll. Wie das bei 60% Überlast aussieht, ist absolut fraglich. Gleiches gilt für die Spannungsregulation. Wäre nicht das erste SFX Netzteil, das be Überlast einknickt, aber trotzdem nicht abschaltet


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (24. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Kann man die "geheimnisvolle" günstige und gute Riser Card auch separat kaufen? Hätte gerade Bedarf.^^


----------



## the_leon (24. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

also, andere bekommst du überall: https://www.caseking.de/lian-li-pw-pci-e38-riser-card-cable-schwarz-geli-687.html?sPartner=110


----------



## bigdaniel (25. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Kann man die "geheimnisvolle" günstige und gute Riser Card auch separat kaufen? Hätte gerade Bedarf.^^



Schreib mir ne PM.


----------



## bigdaniel (30. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

DAN Cases ist nun online!



[URL="www.dan-cases.com"]
[/URL]
www.dan-cases.com


----------



## bigdaniel (30. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Ersten Post in diesem Thread überarbeitet.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (30. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

super Website!

wirklich, ganz großen Respekt. Du ziehst die ganze Sache wirklich professionell und wünsche dir echt viel Erfolg mit dem Case.
Ich hoffe echt das eventuell später weitere Versionen oder andere Projekte sich ebenfalls realisieren liesen.

Hut ab


----------



## Salanto (30. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Wieso ist die letze Frage im Startpost 1x auf Englisch und 1x auf Deutsch? Ansonsten bewunder ich es wirklich wie Professionell du das ganze machst un wünsche dir ganz ganz viel Erfolg


----------



## DOcean (31. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Webseite -> Funktionsweise



> Einen dritten Montageplatz für SSDs bietet das Gehäuse hinter der  Frontabdeckung. 					Die Aufnahme wird mit Vibrationsdämpfern mit dem Gehäuse verbunden.  Einen dritten Montageplatz für SSDs bietet das Gehäuse hinter der  Frontabdeckung.



doppeltes Lottchen


----------



## bigdaniel (31. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Danke dir, wird nachher überarbeitet.


----------



## Bullz (31. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

super Homepage  du machst keinen halben Sachen..

Aber .............. ich würde gerne 1  ( wenn Bruder auch will 2 ) fix reservieren das ich sicher eines bekomme ... ich jag dir deine Bude hoch wenn ich nix bekomme  joke.


----------



## bigdaniel (31. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Es werden genug für alle da sein.


----------



## Viner-Cent (31. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Sehr schöne Website, Lob an den Designer! Jetzt muss ich endlich nicht mehr ewig im Thread nach den Bildern suchen


----------



## bigdaniel (31. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Danke die hab ich selbst gemacht, war auch ein gutes Stück Arbeit.


----------



## Icedaft (31. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Planst Du ein Liste mit passenden Grafikkarten rauszugeben? 

Ich habe gerade versucht herauszufinden, ob die Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland passt, da diese zwar eine 2-Slot-Karte ist, mit ihrem Aufbau diese 2-Slots aber überragt.

Länge und Höhe geben die Hersteller an, aber mit der Breite tun Sie sich schwer....


----------



## skyscraper (31. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Soweit ich weiß misst PCGH die Breite immer. Ich habe aber keine aktuelle PRint da, sodass ich dir nichts zur 980 Ti sagen kann. Jetzt nur mal als Beispiele: EVGA GTX 980 SC: 3,5cm, Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Omega: 5,0cm.


----------



## Vhailor (31. August 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Planst Du ein Liste mit passenden Grafikkarten rauszugeben?



An so einer Liste dürfte man ja ne ganze Woche hängen . Ich denke, dass es am wichtigsten ist, die Clearence über der Slotblende anzugeben. Das kann dann jeder für sich selbst raussuchen und mit Angaben vergleichen, die er wo auch immer findet. Wenn nicht, wird die Karte eben getauscht. Wie Daniel schon sagt, wird das Thema dauernd unterschiedlich notiert und viel zu stiefmütterlich behandelt. Da fehlt echt ne Angabe, wie: "Size over frame/shield".


----------



## -Xe0n- (1. September 2015)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Finde das Case echt super ! Hätte beim Entwerfen allerdings geschaut, welches der potenteste mini itx Kühler ist und danach das Gehäuse entworfen. 
Wenn der CRYORIG C1 z.B. reinpassen würde, hätte man auch eine recht gute OC möglichkeit. Leider fehlen 30mm 

Ansonsten sehr geiles Case !


----------



## L-Patrick (1. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

30mm sind aber auch ne Menge Holz bei dem kleinen Gehäusevolumen...und die anderen, kleineren Kühler packen das ja auch


----------



## -Xe0n- (1. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

naja schaus dir mal auf nem lineal an... klar ist es ein wenig was, dafür hätte man aber die möglichkeit das ganze MB + Ram etc zu kühlen. 
Denke da würden viele 30mm in kauf nehmen.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (1. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Viele? Vielleicht. Das nennt sich dann PC Gehäuse oder Cube.
Es widerstrebt aber ganz klar dem Konzept dieses Gehäuses


----------



## Viner-Cent (1. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Wollte ich auch sagen, dieses Gehäuse kämpft einfach um jeden Millimeter, es soll einfach das absolute Non-Plus-Ultra sein. Das macht DAN auch klasse so, dass man nicht zu sehr eingeschränkt ist. Natürlich passt nicht alles rein, aber man findet schon seine Hardware dafür. Und ich hab aus meinem i5-4690K sowieso nicht viel rausgeholt beim OC, das Ding ist richtig schlecht dafür, also stört es mich nicht


----------



## Icedaft (1. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Außerdem, was hindert einen daran einen 6700K ohne bzw. nur mit leichtem OC darin zu betreiben, zwar ein wenig dekadent aber das ist das Gehäuse im Grund genommen ja auch...


----------



## Vhailor (1. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Viele? Vielleicht. Das nennt sich dann PC Gehäuse oder Cube.
> Es widerstrebt aber ganz klar dem Konzept dieses Gehäuses



Ich verstehe auch ehrlich nicht, dass das so verdammt schwer zu begreifen ist . Das ist das erste Gehäuse, das mMn wirklich 100pro pures ITX ist. Volle Leistung und kein cm zuviel, fertig, das ist das Konzept. Alles darüber ist halt  eher "ITX Comfort Plus" oder sowas. Ein Prodigy würde ich sogar als gescheitertes Atx bezeichnen...ein Mann im Frauenkörper o.ä.

Man lese sich dazu mal die Kommentare bei der CB-News von heute durch. Da zweifelt man selbst noch an der letzten Rest-Intelligenz Mancher. Da wird das Case mit Big-Towern verglichen und sich beschwert, dass keine Full-Tower-Kühler reinpassen...vor soviel Kleingeist kann man ja fast nur verrückt lachend, halb heulend in ne Kreissäge springen. Da kann man sich genauso gut beschweren, warum denn der Smart so klein gebaut wurde - es passt nichtmal ein Sofa für den nächsten Umzug rein   .


----------



## bigdaniel (1. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Nach Computerbase auch hier in den News. Euch allen einen schönen Abend.

Wir haben übrigens die 200.000 View-Marke hier im Forum geknackt, damit ist das A4-SFX der meist angesehene Thread im Casemod Bereich. 
Vielen Dank an Alle dafür


----------



## wollekassel (2. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Viel Erfolg bigdaniel! Klasse Arbeit!


----------



## StormForU (2. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Mir ist gerade mal eine Frage in den Kopf geschossen, als ich etwas über die MSI 980ti lightning gelesen habe. 
Wie sieht es beim Dan A4 mit dem Platz für eine Backplate aus?


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Wird mal einen Blick auf die Homepage...


----------



## StormForU (3. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Oha  peinlich :o
Genau diesen einen Punkt habe ich übersehen


----------



## benjasso (3. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 03.06.15]*

Vielleicht magst du ja den Titel mit dem neuen Update-Datum ein letztes Mal anpassen, damit alle mitbekommen, dass die Homepage online ist


----------



## Markus_P (4. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Sollte dann noch eine version mit 2 USB 3.0 / 3,1 auf der Vorderseite erscheinen? 

PS: Auf Seite 1 "In welche Regionen ist der Versand möglich?
weltweid" 

mfg


----------



## bigdaniel (5. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Eine Version mit 2x USB in der Front ist nicht geplant. Eine Version mit USB 3.1 wird gemacht, sobald es einen standardisierten internen Port für 3.1 gibt.


----------



## theAircoookie (6. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wegen der gesetzlichen Lage soll das A4 ja in Europa durch einen Distributor wie Caseking verkauft werden. Wird die Crowdfundingkampagne dann auch für uns sein oder nur für USA und Co.?
Außerdem, ist es geplant, den Prototypen z.B. an PCGH zum test zu geben, oder willst du den lieber behalten?  Danke


----------



## bigdaniel (6. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wenn ich es schaffe mit dem Webshop, ist die Crowdfunding Kampagne nur für Interessenten außerhalb der EU.

Wenn PCGH an einem Test interessiert ist, schicke ich denen gerne das Gerät zu, nach dem Test geht das Gehäuse zurück zu mir.


----------



## Vhailor (9. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Lange hats gedauert, aber nun hat Cryorig den C7 endlich mal auf dem Papier veröffentlicht. Ende Oktober soll dieser hierzulande für ~36 Euro zu haben sein.
Höhe 47mm, 92er Fan, 600-2500rpm - bin gespannt, ob/wie gut der sich notfalls tauschen lässt.

CRYORIG Releases the C7 Ultra Compact Cooler | techPowerUp


----------



## StormForU (9. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das hört sich ja mal sehr gut an. Ich hoffe das Tests folgen werden.  Aber steht dort nicht, dass  der Kühler nur 30 Euro kostet?


----------



## Vhailor (9. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Genau, da bin ich auch extrem gespannt drauf. Richtig, 30 Euro exklusive Steuern. Nochmal 19/20% drauf und du bist bei 36 Euro. Vll wird sich der Straßenpreis ja anschließend bei 30 Euro einpendeln


----------



## StormForU (10. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Jaa das hoffe ich auch, da dieser Kühler eine echte Alternative wäre.


----------



## Bullz (10. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Sind die anderen low Profil Kühler nicht leistungsfähig genug oder warum habt ihr soviele Hoffnung in diesen Kühler ?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (10. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

"Leistungsfähig genug" ist auslegungssache 
Der Boxed Küher "reicht" ja auch.

Aber ein wenig  Reserve kann nie Schäden.
Und der neu macht Hoffnung auf viel Reserve


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Bullz schrieb:


> Sind die anderen low Profil Kühler nicht leistungsfähig genug oder warum habt ihr soviele Hoffnung in diesen Kühler ?



Wenn man einen 6700K oder Xeon 1245 V3/V4 verbauen will, oder im Extremfall einen 5820k, dann kann der Kühler gar nicht leistungsstark genug sein. Mir persönlich wäre ein angepasster Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland am liebsten.


----------



## the_leon (10. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

ist aber leider zu hoch


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ach nee...?!


----------



## bigdaniel (10. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das ging schneller als erwartet hatte heute eine EMail von Cryorig im Postkasten. Ich bekomme einen C7 von denen und außerdem sind sie sehr an einer Zusammenarbeit interessiert. Demnach kann es sein, dass noch weitere extrem leistungsstarke ITX Kühler folgen.


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Dann schreib mal:120/140er Lüfter und
Vollkupferkühler mit auf die Wunschliste,....


----------



## the_leon (11. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann schreib mal:120/140er Lüfter und
> Vollkupferkühler mit auf die Wunschliste,....



+1


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann schreib mal:120/140er Lüfter und
> Vollkupferkühler mit auf die Wunschliste,....



+ vaporchamber plz


----------



## Huenni92 (11. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Eventuell ein alternativ kühler Für den sockel 2011-3 narrow ilm 
kommt eben drauf an wie weit ich mein 5820k mit dem dynatron übertaktet bekomm ohne dass er mir zu warm wird beim zocken. Werde ich ja sehen sobald ich das gehäuse in den händen halte


----------



## Lowmotion (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Kann man das Gehäuse mittels AMD Nano nicht noch kleiner konstruieren? Dann könnte man die Lage des Netzteils verändern.


----------



## L-Patrick (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Könnte man. Aber es geht hier darum, Fullsize Karten verbauen zu können
Und soviel würde man nichtmal a Platz sparen, wenn man das Netzteil vorn quer reinsetzt. Das sind nur 2-3cm.Dafür hätte man dann eine extreme Einschränkung bei der Grafikkartenauswahl...meh


----------



## SnugglezNRW (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

die einzige Überlegung bei der nano (oder auch der gtx970 mini) wäre es eventuell Platz für ein 120mm Radiator neben der Graka zu schaffen.


----------



## StormForU (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Der Radiator könnte passen. Es wäre sehr praktisch dann mit einer kompakt Wakü die CPU zu kühlen. Aber ob das für die großen Intel CPUs ausreicht...


----------



## bigdaniel (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das mit dem 120er Radiator und der Nano passt. Mit ner Corsair H60 konnte ich früher einen 2500k auf 4.8Ghz unter 70°C in Prime95 betreiben.


----------



## StormForU (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wie hoch ist denn die tdp von dem? Aber dann hört sich das ja vielversprechend an, da in deinem Gehäuse die Luft ja direkt rein gesogen oder heraus gepustet wird.


----------



## MisterBombastic (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Das mit dem 120er Radiator und der Nano passt. Mit ner Corsair H60 konnte ich früher einen 2500k auf 4.8Ghz unter 70°C in Prime95 betreiben.



Dann nehme die Info doch auf deiner Website mit auf. Hört sich vielversprechend an. 
Hast du noch Bilder davon?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Das mit dem 120er Radiator und der Nano passt. Mit ner Corsair H60 konnte ich früher einen 2500k auf 4.8Ghz unter 70°C in Prime95 betreiben.



wie hast du den Radiator denn betrieben?
hat man die Möglichkeit einen solchen an die seitenwand zu schrauben, oder hast du das ganze "fliegend" im Case untergebracht?



> Wie hoch ist denn die tdp von dem? Aber dann hört sich das ja vielversprechend an, da in deinem Gehäuse die Luft ja direkt rein gesogen oder heraus gepustet wird.


der i5 2500k müsste 95w tdp haben, wobei bei 4.8ghz da durchaus mehr Abwärme produziert werden sollte 
ich denke daher das ein nicht hochgetakteter 4790k sich durchaus gut und einigermaßen leise kühlen lassen sollte


----------



## Vhailor (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Das mit dem 120er Radiator und der Nano passt. Mit ner Corsair H60 konnte ich früher einen 2500k auf 4.8Ghz unter 70°C in Prime95 betreiben.



Auf Bilder einer solchen Konstruktion bin ich echt mal scharf! Ist ja ein mega Argument für den Kauf des Gehäuses, wenn man kleine Karten und Radiator kombinieren kann. Evtl haut Nvidia auch noch Mini-High-End-Pascal raus...vll "Micro" statt Nano oder sowas und könnte die Käufer dann auch noch für das Gehäuse gewinnen. Wäre zumindest wirklich ne Option für mich, wenn Nano nicht grade 700 Euro kosten würde. Durch HBM2 und Nvidia fällt der Preis next Gen aber hoffentlich.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

DAN Cases

hat nun einen neuen Background für die Landingpage. 
Ein großes Dankeschön an Carsten von ComputerBase.


----------



## Jesse21 (13. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> wie hast du den Radiator denn betrieben?
> hat man die Möglichkeit einen solchen an die seitenwand zu schrauben, oder hast du das ganze "fliegend" im Case untergebracht?
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht so, siehe Anhang ????


----------



## skyscraper (13. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich denke der Ort, an dem er sich befindet ist klar. Aber die Frage war eher, wie er befestigt wird. Wenn es dafür ein "Bracket" oder Ähnliches geben würde, wäre das natürlich super.


----------



## the_leon (13. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

die frag ist, ob es platz hat, denn 30mm radi und 25mm lüfter sind schon fast 3 slot dicke, nicht mehr 2, oder verwendest du nen Slimlüfter??


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Daniel hat ja bereits gesagt das er dies ausprobiert hat und das es klappt.
ich habe lediglich gefragt wie er den radi befestigt hat


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich will das Teil JETZT schon haben


----------



## peterundwolf (14. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die Seite sieht gut aus, gleich mal beim "Newsletter" eingetragen. 

Mich würde mal interessieren woran gerade noch gearbeitet wird, oder generell welche Schritte noch bevorstehen bis zum Verkaufsstart?

Mich würde nämlich mal interessieren was hinter den Kulissen noch so vorgeht (mit den Leuten von LianLi / Array


----------



## hema8193 (14. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wird dein Logo auf dem Gehäuse so fix drauf sein? Ich mag nämlich vorne auf den Gehäusen nix stehen haben oder wird dies in Zukunft dann wo anders auch platziert oder gar mit Sticker Optional sein?


----------



## Bullz (14. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ein großes Dankeschön an Carsten von ComputerBase.



Heist das " übersetzt " das Computerbase nun das Gehäuse hat und wir bald mit einem Test rechnen dürfen ? Zur Zeit sollte es doch nur 1 DAN SFX geben    ... und woher sollte er sonst Bilder mit deinem case machen.

p.s ich kauf das Teil sowieso dar  " Einzigartig " ... von dem her geht der Test mit am Popo vorbei. Ich kann ja nichts anderes kaufen wie dieses Produkt.


----------



## theAircoookie (14. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



hema8193 schrieb:


> Wird dein Logo auf dem Gehäuse so fix drauf sein? Ich mag nämlich vorne auf den Gehäusen nix stehen haben oder wird dies in Zukunft dann wo anders auch platziert oder gar mit Sticker Optional sein?



Daniel meinte in der alten FAQ, dass es ein Sticker sein würde. Mir persönlich auch lieber, dann kann ich den mittig zwischen powerbutton und USB machen, was mir persönlich besser gefällt als direkt neben dem USB-Port...


----------



## Bullz (15. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Möchte mir zu Weihnachten einen 4k Monitor mit Geforce 980 GTX TI ..

Welche Graka maximal reinpasst habe ich dem Starttreat entnommen..
Grafikkarten: Dual-Slot mit einer Länge von 295mm

Diese würde sich ausgehen
MSI V323-001R GF GTX 980 Ti Graphics Card NVIDIA: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Eine andere ist aber 40 !!!! cm lang ..
Palit NE5X98TH15JBJ Super Jetstream GTX980TI NVIDIA: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Ist das normal das es bei den Grafikkarten längen solche großen Unterschiede gibt .. obwohl sie gleichen Chip / ähnliche Kühlung ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die Super Jetstream ist 280mm lang, die Angaben bei Amazon sind wie so oft schon falsch. Geizhals und Co haben mehr und Korrekte Infos:

Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (NE5X98TH15JBJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und wenn du dir unsicher bist einfach nochmal beim Hersteller gucken:

:[emoji14]alit Products - GTX 980 Ti Super JetStream ::

Die Karte ist BTW 2,5 Slot hoch. Beim 4K-Monitor solltest du zudem darauf achten dass es DP 1.2 hat, da solltest nochmal nen Fred aufmachen, 60Hz-Problem und so.

Die meisten High-End-Karten sind wenn sie nicht 2 Chips haben um die 30cm, wobei es natürlich immer etwas schwankt.


----------



## Bullz (17. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

danke für die Info.  Dachte mir sowieso das 40 cm Grafikkarte .. das ist ja fast ein Baseball Schläger 

Mit 2.5 Slot Grafikkarte kann ich das Seitenteil beim dan sfx nicht mehr schließen oder ? ..  Die Grafikkarte gefällt mir nämlich.


----------



## Freshjive (17. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Bullz schrieb:


> danke für die Info.  Dachte mir sowieso das 40 cm Grafikkarte .. das ist ja fast ein Baseball Schläger
> 
> Mit 2.5 Slot Grafikkarte kann ich das Seitenteil beim dan sfx nicht mehr schließen oder ? ..  Die Grafikkarte gefällt mir nämlich.



Soweit ich das jetzt in Erfahrung bringen konnte gehen nur Graka´s mit 2 Slot... also maximal 40mm. 
Insofern würde die Palit nich passen. Grakas mit Backplate werden wohl generell auch nicht passen... 

Ich fände es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn man bei den technischen Details noch einmal genau heraussarbeiten könnte was bei Grakas geht und was nicht.

Also eine Auflistung die folgendes klärt:

- Länge 29,5 cm (inkl. überstehender Kühlkörper oder wie weit können die überhängen?)
- Tiefe 2 Slot (40mm - Grakas mit Backplate generell nicht möglich?)
Ich spreche hier von Tiefe, da die Graka ja vertikal eingebaut wird.
- welche Höhe darf die Graka inkl. Kühlkörper haben?
- gibt es Einschränkungen bei der Position der Stromanschlüsse?
- Wie lang darf die Graka sein, wenn man eine AiO Waka (z.B. H60) einbauen will?

Ein grundsätzliches Problem wird allerdings bleiben, dass viele Hersteller diese Angaben zu Ihren Grafikkarten gar nich offiziell angeben und man das nur auf Nachfrage herausfindet...


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (17. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Viele von den Fragen (zB das mit der Backplate) werden auf Dans Website beantwortet.
Einfach runterscrollen bis zu den Specs


----------



## Freshjive (17. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Viele von den Fragen (zB das mit der Backplate) werden auf Dans Website beantwortet.
> Einfach runterscrollen bis zu den Specs



Ich Vollhorst... 
Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Dan das nicht schon alles ausgearbeitet hätte.
Trotzdem bleibt ein interessanter Punkt für mich offen - wie lang darf die Graka bei Einbau einer AiO Wakü sein?
Wäre toll, wenn er das noch einmal in einem gesonderten Punkt darstellen könnte - oder noch besser - gleich einen Test dazu veröffentlichen


----------



## P2063 (17. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

nach dem ich hier einen Großteil des Projekts gewälzt habe muss ich echt sagen: Absolut geile Sache!

da ich wenn ich es mir kaufen sollte vermutlich einem gewissen weiterführenden Basteldrang erliege, hätte ich noch ne kleine Frage 
Ist an der Oberseite noch genug Platz, um den Schlauch einer Wakü vom Prozessor zur Graka zu führen?
ich würde dann quasi oben hinten auf der MB Seite rein zur CPU, intern rüber zur Graka und auf der Graka Seite hinten oben wieder raus, wenn möglich mit NoSpill Schotts wenn dafür genug platz ist, aber einfach nur zwei Löcher in der Caserückseite und die Schnellanschlüsse baumeln lassen wäre zur Not auch ok. Pumpe und AGB dann extern am Mora montiert. Oder so ähnlich. Das ganze wäre zwar verrückt und führt auch das Mini-Konzept etwas ad absurdum, aber warum nicht wenn mans kann


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Fast so schmerzfrei wie ich der Junge...  Etwas ähnliches könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.


----------



## bigdaniel (17. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die Schläuche können über dem Motherboard tray von der Motherboardkammer zur GPU Kammer durchgeführt werden. Ich melde mich noch wie dick die Schläuche sein dürfen. Auf das bohren der Löcher kannst du verzichten, wenn du die Atx Blende weglässt und die Schläuche über einen flachen usb port oder einer größeren Lücke im I/O Bereich hinausführst. Eine zweite Methode wäre eine GPU im singel slot design z.b. die Fury X mit EK Cooler und EK singel slot bracket. Dann kannst du den frei gewordenen Slot z.B. für die Aquatuning Slot Schlauchdurchführung nutzen.


----------



## the_leon (18. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wie viel Platz ist denn zwischen der Decke und dem MB Tray vorhanden, ich würde mir da nen Top AGB reinbauen und dein Kühlkonzept zerstören


----------



## bigdaniel (18. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

15mm wird daher nicht passen mit dem topagb


----------



## the_leon (18. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das wird seehr knapp, dann muss ich das System wohl blasenfrei füllen und keinen AGB verwenden 
oder es wird doch ne fury statt der 980ti und da hinter kommt dann n AGB und ne Pumpe


----------



## bigdaniel (18. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Oder du setzt den AGB unter das Netzteil dann bleibt dir noch 1x 2,5" in der Front und MSATA/M.2 auf dem Board.


----------



## the_leon (18. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

auch ne gute idee!


----------



## P2063 (19. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Die Schläuche können über dem Motherboard tray von der Motherboardkammer zur GPU Kammer durchgeführt werden. Ich melde mich noch wie dick die Schläuche sein dürfen.




das nenn ich mal top Kundenservercie! 

betrachte die Kiste als gekauft


----------



## bigdaniel (19. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich noch zwei Löcher in die Rückseite mache, mit Gummischutz. Damit keiner für ne externe Wakü diese selbst bohren muss. Welcher Schlauchdurchmesser ist der beliebteste?

Order nächste Woche noch zwei Prototypen für Reviewsites. Da könnte ich diesen Bonus  gleich mit integrieren.

13/10er oder 11/8?


----------



## P2063 (19. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

also ich würde 13/10 bevorzugen wenn das passt


----------



## the_leon (19. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

13/10, 16/10 und 8/11 wenn passen, dann passt das


----------



## Pelk (19. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hallo Daniel,
ich beobachte schon sehr lange diesen Thread und habe mich entschieden das Gehäuse zu kaufen sobald es verfügbar ist.

Trotzdem hätte ich eine sehr spezielle Frage.
Welche Alu-Legierung hat das Gehäuse, welche Schichtstärke hat die Eloxalschicht und ist die schwarze Farbe "Lichtecht ? (C8)

Danke.


----------



## nick9999 (19. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hmm die ganzen Wakü Gedanken reizen mich schon sehr. Muss momentan alle drei Monate meinem Rechner transportieren und da wäre das A4 und zwei Moras schon sehr praktisch.  

Bei Schlauchgröße bin ich für 16/10. Wobei ich falls ich mir das Case hole eher versuchen würde da Schnelltrennkupplungen dran zu basteln.


----------



## theAircoookie (19. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Es werden neue Prototypen bestellt?  <sarcasm> Bestell einen mehr, ich "review" den dann auch  </sarcasm> Eine nette kleine Funktion wäre vielleicht noch ein Loch für Kensington Lock, bei einem so kleinen portablen Gehäuse


----------



## sVnsation (19. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

+1 für ein Kensington-Lock Loch. Danke.


----------



## kojampel (20. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also ich verwende sehr gerne 11/8 Schlauch deswegen wären die Löcher in diesem Maße ideal für mich aber ich denke algemein, wenn du größere Löcher nimmst passen die kleineren Schläuche immernoch, also für die größt mögliche Flexibilität wäre dann 13/10 Öffnungen. Da du diese auch zu Auswahl gestellt hast.


----------



## The_Schroeder (20. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

13/10 wäre denk ich ein gutes Maß. Dürfte so ziemlich das Maximum sein was geht an Schläuchen intern . ^^
16/10 aufwärst würde bei den kleinen Ausmaßen auch iwie absurd aussehen


----------



## StormForU (20. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Zudem sind über dem Tray sowieso nur 15mm Platz


----------



## bigdaniel (20. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Der erste Testbericht vom Gehäuse ist auf Computerbase online!

DAN Cases A4-SFX im Test: Das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt kann was - ComputerBase


----------



## -Xe0n- (21. September 2015)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

In dem Case wirkt die Nano ja fast schon verloren 
Kann man eig an den Seitenwand durch die Löcher Lüfter anbringen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. September 2015)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> In dem Case wirkt die Nano ja fast schon verloren
> Kann man eig an den Seitenwand durch die Löcher Lüfter anbringen?


Wozu da noch Lüfter anbringen? Alle Komponenten die Luft brauchen, ziehen diese ganz frisch durch die Löcher.


----------



## P2063 (21. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

danke für den Link zum Testbericht. Vor allem die Nano sieht echt interessant aus, damit müsste ja sogar noch ausreichend Platz für AGB und Pumpe sein 

Eine Laing Pumpe könnte auf jeden Fall passen, mit dem AGB muss ich mir was überlegen, momentan tendiere ich dazu eine CTR Phase II Kupplung (also nur die Kupplung mit 2 Deckeln) zu verwenden.


----------



## Icedaft (21. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich wäre ja für Langlöcher im Heckdeckel, dann könnte man auch AIO´s ohne sägearbeiten einfach einbauen und den Radi außerhalb des Gehäuse (auf dem Deckel) befestigen....


----------



## the_leon (21. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Statt der Nano würde ich eine etwas längere Fury X verbauen, da diese mehr Leistung verbraten darf und mit nem MORA draußen ist es dann eh schon egal!


----------



## Freshjive (21. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Danke für den Hinweis... leider ist mit dem 5820 in vielen Augen die falsche CPU genutzt worden, was im Forum zum Test auch vielfach für Irritationen gesorgt hat. Hätte man z.B. einen 6700K verwendet, hätte es bessere Kühler gegeben und das Testergebnis wäre aus meiner Sicht bzgl. Wärme/Lautstärke wesentlich aussagekräftiger. Ich weis CB hatte die passende Hardware nicht da... da hätte man lieber mit dem Test warten sollen, aber wahrscheinlich hats denen auch zu sehr unter den Fingernägeln gebrannt


----------



## P2063 (21. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

stimmt, spielt ja preislich keine Rolle, dann kann auch die X rein.

Außerdem überlege ich auch noch, wenn man wirklich auf Wasser setzt die Seitenteile durch Plexi zu ersetzen. Könnte aber auf der Netzteilseite problematisch mit der Frischluft werden. Window für Mainboard und Graka sollte aber sicher kein Problem sein.


----------



## P2063 (21. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bei der Mainboardsuche bin ich grade noch auf eine Frage gestoßen. Das MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC z.B. hat einen M2 Steckplatz, der aus Platzgründen auf der Rückseite des Boards verbaut ist. Passt das oder muss man dann noch mit irgendwelchen Distanzscheiben bei der Boardmontage für etwas mehr Abstand zur Trennwand sorgen?


----------



## Icedaft (21. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Den Abstand hast Du doch alleine schon durch die Abstandshülsen, welche Du für die Befestigung von jedem Mainboard benötigst.

Davon abgesehen hast Du aber 3 Einbauplätze für 2,5" SSDs, aus Preis-Leistungssicht würde ich (zumindest im Moment) eher darauf setzen.


----------



## P2063 (21. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

naja ich sach mal so... mit wunschconfig lande ich momentan knapp über 2200€ für den rechner plus ca 600€ wakü. Ob man da 480gb predator oder 1tb 850pro einbaut macht den bock auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## Vhailor (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Nimm doch einfach die mit 512  Samsung Announces the 950 PRO Consumer M.2 PCIe SSD | techPowerUp

werde ich mir auch holen. Bei gut 2500 für den Build lande ich auch. Wobei ich grade mit 32GB 3000er RAM rumträume. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir aber 2x8GB 2800er übergangsweise holen und auf 32er Kits mit 3400/3600 und CL15 warten. Mal sehen . Dann noch ne gebrauchte 980Ti und schon sinds "nur" noch 2200 Euro 

edit: Ich seh grade CB hat da auch was zu verfasst Samsung SSD 950 Pro: Neues Flaggschiff ab Oktober ab 200 US-Dollar - ComputerBase
Wird die Karte ab 2016 sogar mit 1TB als 2280 geben. Gut, was die kosten wird, kann man sich denken. Für mich wird wohl die Grenze vorläufig bei den 512 und 350 Euro sein.


----------



## Icedaft (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Schön und gut, aber was soll mir das im Alltagsbetrieb bringen, außer einem überzogenen Preis für eine Leistung, die man nicht auf die Straße bringt?


----------



## Vhailor (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Mir jedenfalls gehts da auch eher um die Machbarkeit, das penisverlängernde Reiten von Balkendiagrammen. Und das in dem kleinsten Gaming Gehäuse der Welt. Zudem will ich den Raum unter dem SFX-L für Kabelkram freihalten. Die SATA SSD kommt nach vorne. Dass die M.2 selbst nicht so wahnsinnig viel bringt ist klar, mir aber wurscht


----------



## P2063 (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

auch grade auf Heise von der neuen Samsung gelesen: Samsung bringt neue M.2-SSDs mit NVMe | heise online

scheint echt ein interessantes Teil zu sein, von der wusste ich gestern abend noch nix, dann wirds halt die


----------



## Freshjive (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



P2063 schrieb:


> auch grade auf Heise von der neuen Samsung gelesen: Samsung bringt neue M.2-SSDs mit NVMe | heise online
> 
> scheint echt ein interessantes Teil zu sein, von der wusste ich gestern abend noch nix, dann wirds halt die



Das ist doch rausgeworfenes Geld... solbald die Intel Optane super SSD mit 3d Xpoint in 2016 kommt können alle "normalen" SSD´s einpacken... das wird der allgemeine Festplatten-, Ram und Cache-Killer. Die derzeit einzige spannende Entwicklung im Hardware-Segment...

IDF 2015: Intel zeigt virtuelle Touchdisplays und flottere SSDs mit 3D-XPoint-Technik | heise online


----------



## Icedaft (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bis die in verfügbaren Mengen zu Preisen von derzeitigen "Standard-SSDs" (MX200 500GB: 164€/ Samsung 850 500GB 169€) bei den Händlern im Regal stehen, kannst Du 10+x Jahre kalkulieren...


----------



## P2063 (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

10 jahre velleicht nicht, aber 3-5 wird es schon dauern bis die in bezahlbare regionen kommen


----------



## Freshjive (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Sofern diese Leistungssteigerung unabhängig bestätigt wird und es laut Intel wirklich erst am Anfang der Möglichkeiten steht, dann dauert das nicht so lange... es wird ja bereits im kommenden Jahr SSD´s für den Desktop geben und der Fertigungsprozess soll wesentlich günstiger als für NAND-Speicher sein. Ich tippe mal auf 1-2 Jahre nach Markteinführung - also mit der 2. Generation wird das den Markt überschwemmen.

Jetzt wirds aber auch arg offtopic... 

Es wird sich auf jedenfalls einiges tun und mit dem DAN A4 wird man wohlmöglich alles auf kleinsten Raum zusammenbauen können


----------



## Bullz (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

so eine SSD wie diese ...
Samsung SSD 950 Pro: Neues Flaggschiff ab Oktober ab 200 US-Dollar - ComputerBase

im M.2 Format ...  gibt es MicroATX Mainboards die diese Schnittstelle schon haben oder ist dieses bisher nur für ATX Mainboards vorgesehen ? Will bald einmal meinen neuen Rechner zusammen stellen und auf diese würde ich warten.


----------



## Icedaft (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

6 Stück mit Z-Chipsatz gibt es derzeit mit der Schnittstelle, eines davon ist das Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bullz (22. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Aha sehr schön. Wollte die 850 pro nehmen. So werde ich etwas warten... 

Geht es bei den boards günstiger wenn man nicht einen kompletten ramsch kaufen möchte?


----------



## Icedaft (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Sorry, war die falsche Größe, das hier sollte passen: Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## P2063 (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

denke das beste Verhältnis zwischen Ausstattung und Preis hat man bei der momentanen Auswahl mit den Z170I Gaming Boards von MSI oder ASUS Intel Sockel 1151 mit Formfaktor: Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

wobei ich anhand der Liste momentan sogar eher zum Asus tendiere, das hat auch M2 und mehr CPU Phasen.


----------



## Bullz (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

ASUS H170I-Plus D3 (90MB0N10-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
vs
ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming (90MB0MQ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

1.) Ist der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt ? H170 vs Z170 ... DDR3 gegen DDR4 ... oder zahlt man dort nur für gaming ?

2.) Würde doch schwachsinnig noch auf DD3 zu setzten ...  Wenn man jetzt auf DDR4 setzt wird man die gleichen Riegeln auch noch im nächsten Board sicher verwenden können.
Kann man die neuen Intel CPUs auch in der H170 Serie verwenden ?


----------



## P2063 (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

der einzige "Vorteil" des H-Boards ist, dass man kein neuen Speicher kaufen muss. In Anführungszeichen deshalb, weil man sich eben nur die Kosten für neuen Ram spart, und auch das nur wenn man bereits 1,35V Module hat und nicht wie üblich 1,5V.

einziger Grund, auf den Vorteil der wesentlich höheren DDR4 Transferrate zu verzichten ist, wenn man zufällig passenden gevolteten Speicher hat und kein Geld für neuen ausgeben kann.


----------



## stiffler17 (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hallo Leute!

Das DAN A4 hat es mir echt angetan und bin seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser.  Jetzt hätte ich gleiche eine Frage.

Bei dem Asus Z170I Board steht M2 Anschluss. Leider kann ich keinen m2 Steckplatz auf den Bildern finden. Ist das eine falsche Angabe oder finde ich den Steckplatz einfach nicht?

Mfg
Steve


----------



## Nubysan (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hi Steve,  

Der befindet sich auf der Rückseite vom Board ^^


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Auf der Rückseite zwischen Prozessorsockel und PCIe Slot


----------



## stiffler17 (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich bin so dämlich. 

Alles klar. Hab mir die Frage bei allen Mainboards die ich mir angesehen habe, gestellt. 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Vhailor (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



stiffler17 schrieb:


> Bei dem Asus Z170I Board steht M2 Anschluss. Leider kann ich keinen m2 Steckplatz auf den Bildern finden. Ist das eine falsche Angabe oder finde ich den Steckplatz einfach nicht?



Das hast du bei anderen ITX Boards auch. In der Regel hast du ja 2280 Module. Das bedeutet, dass man in der Länge irgendwo 8cm unterkriegen muss. Auf der Oberseite eines 17cm Boards nahezu ausgeschlossen. Wie das gelöst wird (auf der Rückseite) kann man sich ganz gut beim MSI Board ansehen (Bild 5) MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC (7980-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich .
Dadurch, dass man eh Abstandshalter fürs Board nutzt, gibts auch platztechnisch keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Bullz (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



P2063 schrieb:


> der einzige "Vorteil" des H-Boards ist, dass man kein neuen Speicher kaufen muss. In Anführungszeichen deshalb, weil man sich eben nur die Kosten für neuen Ram spart, und auch das nur wenn man bereits 1,35V Module hat und nicht wie üblich 1,5V.
> 
> einziger Grund, auf den Vorteil der wesentlich höheren DDR4 Transferrate zu verzichten ist, wenn man zufällig passenden gevolteten Speicher hat und kein Geld für neuen ausgeben kann.



DDR4 ist teurer und bringt keine Mehrleistung
Mainboard kostet 50 Euro mehr. 


Wo liegt der Vorteil dann ?


----------



## Icedaft (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du genausogut zu einem  Haswell-Non-K, einem H-Board und 1600er RAM greifen, spart nochmals etwas.


----------



## P2063 (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

erst mal muss man DDR3 Module haben die 1,35V unterstützen statt 1,5V. Ansonsten ist klar, dass der höhere Takt durch die höhere Latenz wieder großteils zu nichte gemacht wird. Trotzdem hat der neue Speicher eine insgesamt höhere Bandbreite, was erwiesenermaßen mehr Leistung bringt.


----------



## Vhailor (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du genausogut zu einem  Haswell-Non-K, einem H-Board und 1600er RAM greifen, spart nochmals etwas.



Und wenn man nicht zockt, spart man sich die Graka, und wenn man eh nix hat, was Hitze verbreitet, kann man auch ne durchlöcherte Tüte um die Hardware packen . Dann irgendwann kann mans auch gleich ganz sein lassen ^^.
btw: Dass 2400er RAM gegenüber 1600er Mehrleistung erzeugt ist nun eeeeeetliche Male demonstriert worden. Insofern würde ich auch nie behaupten, dass DDR4 nicht auch mehr bringt, als DDR3. Da muss man aber bspw. erstmal Tests späterer Iterationen abwarten, wie z.B. von Geils CL13 3000ern...was leider noch dauern dürfte. Auf "alte" Technik würde ich daher schon aus Prinzip nicht setzen.

@Bullz: wo kommen die 50 her? Das Z Board kostet nur 30 mehr. Es gibt da noch etliche andere Punkte zum Vergleichen. Verbaute Phasen, Kühlung für Mosfets, Anschlüsse für bspw. Thunderbolt, USB 3.1 und co., Chip der Onboard-Soundlösung, Anbindung des M.2 ports, etc. pp. Das im konkreten Fall zu vergleichen hab ich jetzt aber keine Lust


----------



## Icedaft (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ruhig Brauner. Genauso hab ich es ja auch gemeint, wenn auch nicht ganz so hart ausgedrückt... 

Bei Neukauf würde ich auch generell auf die aktuellste Plattform setzen und nur bei akuter Geldnot auf ältere Hardware zurückgreifen.

Wer 200€ für ein DAN-Geäuse aufbringen kann, den sollten 50 - 100 € für die aktuellere Plattform auch nicht arm machen....


----------



## Vhailor (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das war eigentlich gar nicht hart gemeint


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich noch zwei Löcher in die Rückseite mache, mit Gummischutz. Damit keiner für ne externe Wakü diese selbst bohren muss. Welcher Schlauchdurchmesser ist der beliebteste?
> 
> Order nächste Woche noch zwei Prototypen für Reviewsites. Da könnte ich diesen Bonus  gleich mit integrieren.
> 
> 13/10er oder 11/8?



Wenn du schon drüber nachdenkst Löcher für eine externe Wakü-Lösung zu bohren, währe es dann eventuell nicht auch Sinnvoll am Seitenteil des Gehäuses (wo die Grafikkarte sitzt) eventuell 4 Bohrungen für einen Radiator gleich mit zu planen?
So hätte jeder der auf eine 170mm Grafikkarte (z.b. Nano oder 970/960 mini) setzt die Möglichkeit einen 120mm Radiator (Beispielsweise eine Corsair h60) zu verbauen.


----------



## the_leon (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die Löcher sind ja an der Seite schon vorhanden, aber so zu planen, dass da n 120mm innen platz hat, das halte ich für sinnvoll!
auch n 240/280mm außen drann, das wäre cool!


----------



## P2063 (23. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

ich finde das eigentlich aus mehreren Gründen nicht gut, auch wenn das natürlich aus meiner ganz persönlichen Blase heraus betrachtet ist. 

All in one Lösungen haben fixe Schlauchlängen mit merkwürdigen (nicht 11/8, 13/10, 16/10...) Durchmessern, die sich dadurch intern nicht oder nur schwer unter bringen lassen egal ob für CPU oder GPU. Vor allem als CPU Kühler müsste man ja irgendwie auf die andere Seite kommen ohne das ganze auseinander zu nehmen.

Als Custom Lösung bieten 120-240 Radiatoren einfach keine ausreichende Leistung um das ganze sinnvoll zu betreiben. Sinnvoll im Sinne von einer wesentlichen Geräusch- und Temperaturreduzierung. Dafür, dass dann vermutlich weit über 60°C heißes Wasser in einem viel zu kleinen Kreislauf zirkuliert und die an einem so kleinen Radi nötigen Lüfter genauso laut föhnen wie es eine herkömmliche Kühlung tun würde, muss man nicht das extra Geld investieren. Vor allem bezweifle ich, dass die momentane Montagelösung der Seitenteile das überhaupt ohne größere Modifikationen halten könnte.

nein, das Case soll lieber schick auf dem Schreibtisch oder neben dem TV aussehen und dabei nicht zu hören sein, während die Kühlung  in Form eines MoRa unter dem Schreibtisch verschwindet.


----------



## The_Schroeder (27. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Radi samt Lüfter würden nicht in das Gehäuse passen, da Ihre Höhe zu hoch ist.
Auch würden die Schläuche mit dem MB Tray kollidieren.

So wie Daniel es umsetzten will, in Form von Schlauchdurchführungen finde ich gut, alles andere wäre sinnlos und totmodden eines großartigen Gehäuses.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Radi samt Lüfter würden nicht in das Gehäuse passen, da Ihre Höhe zu hoch ist.
> Auch würden die Schläuche mit dem MB Tray kollidieren.
> 
> So wie Daniel es umsetzten will, in Form von Schlauchdurchführungen finde ich gut, alles andere wäre sinnlos und totmodden eines großartigen Gehäuses.



Daniel sagte bereits das er das Case schon mal mit einer H60 von Corsair in betrieb genommen hat. 
Wie er den 120mm Radi dabei befestigt hat ist unklar, dazu gibt es noch keine Äusserung.
Ich vermute jedenfalls das die Schläuche gut unterhalb des NTs auf die andere Seite des Gehäuses geführt werden können.
Es bleibt lediglich die Frage offen wie er den Radiator befestigt hat.


----------



## Bullz (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hi, wollte nur mal fragen ob dies eine brauchbare Konfiguration für Dan SFX ist


intel 6600k @ undervolting 
Cryorig C7
SSD 950 Pro 256 GB ( M.2 Format )
SilverStone Strider 500W SFX12V-L
16 GB Ram DDR3
Leisere Dual Slot 980 TI 
ASUS H170I-Plus D3

SSD wird getauscht auf 512 wenn sie unter 200 Euro fällt. Und alle 1.5 Jahre eine neue Graka .. der Rest sollte so bleiben falls es keinen großen Sprung gibt in der CPU Technik.


----------



## L-Patrick (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Sicher, dass du noch DDR3 Ram nehmen willst? 
Würde beim Prozzi ggf gleich auf den 6500 ohne k gehen, den bekommst du auch ohne UV locker gekühlt


----------



## Bullz (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bringt doch kein Mehrleistung.  Kann auch die nächsten 2 Jahre ohne ddr4 auskommen. 

CPU werd ich mal benches anschauen.


----------



## Icedaft (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

K-CPU mit einem H-Board und DDR3? Macht nicht viel Sinn...


----------



## cerbero (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

kann man einen "normalen" 6600 undervolten ?


----------



## L-Patrick (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Naja dann kannste aber auch gleich nen günstigeren Haswell Unterbau nehmen. Wenn Skylake, dann mit DDR4. Rein leistungsmäßig lohnt sich Skylake einfach nicht, schaut man dann noch die Preise im Vergleich an
Gute Frage. Aber wozu undervolten? Bis man den Aufpreis für die k Version durch die Stromersparnis wieder rein hat, vergehen Jahre. Und auch ohne UV bekommt man die CPU problemlos leise gekühlt


----------



## Bullz (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das einzige was mich wurmt ist das ich gerne 8 treats hätte...  Einen 2600k könnte mit Glück gebraucht um 120 Euro bekommen...  Oder einen neueren Xeon für wenig Geld...  Kann ich überhaupt den CPU in das Mainboard einbauen oder ist das der falsche Sockel?


----------



## L-Patrick (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das wäre dann der falsche Sockel. Für einen 2600k braucht es Sockel 1155. für einen "aktuellen" Xeon 1231v3 braucht es dagegen 1150


----------



## Freshjive (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich hätte gern mal eine Meinung zu diesem Set für das DAN A4:

1 x Samsung SSD 850 Evo 1TB, SATA (MZ-75E1T0B)
1 x Samsung SSD 950 Pro  256GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P256BW)
1 x Intel Core i7-6700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662I76700)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-3000C15D-16GRK)
1 x Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90106-10P)
1 x MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC (7980-001R)
und als CPU-Lüfter den Cryorig C7 sofern der Test von Dan damit positiv verläuft. 
Ansonsten der LP53 mit dem Noctua-Lüfter.

Würde es etwas bringen den 6700 gegen die K-Variante zu tauschen? 3,4 zu 4 GHZ Standardtakt?!
Übertakten würde ich in dem Gehäuse nicht unbedingt wollen.

Danke vorab!


----------



## L-Patrick (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Naja Z170 wäre jedenfalls rausgeschmissenes Geld ohne k Version. Ein i5 6600k käme nicht in Frage? Nimmt sich in Sachen Spieleleistung ja nichts zum i7


----------



## SnugglezNRW (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

maybe back to Topic?
für Rechner Konfigurationen gibt es hier andere Teilbereiche im Forum.
der Thread hier wird immer länger und länger und wenn man etwas nachlesen möchte wird es langsam echt schon mühseelig die nötigen Informationen zu finden.
ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## StormForU (29. September 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Intel Admits DDR3 RAM Can Damage Skylake Processors - eTeknix
Habe ich heute gefunden 
Und dieses Thema in diesem Thread ja schön öfter aufkam fand ich, dass es eine wichtige Information sei.


----------



## hema8193 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> maybe back to Topic?
> für Rechner Konfigurationen gibt es hier andere Teilbereiche im Forum.
> der Thread hier wird immer länger und länger und wenn man etwas nachlesen möchte wird es langsam echt schon mühseelig die nötigen Informationen zu finden.
> ist nicht böse gemeint.



Finde ich auch sehr schade. Anstatt man diesen Thread freilässt für News von TE werden hier belanglose DDR 4 und Konfigurationen von Wakü und MB geschrieben. Schade sehr schade.


----------



## Freshjive (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Für die einen ist es belanglos für die anderen hochinteressant... ich gebe euch allerdings recht, dass dies hier nicht der passende Thread für die Konfiguration des DAN A4 ist und halte daher ab jetzt meine Klappe - zumindest sofern es sich nicht um Neuigkeiten für das Case handelt


----------



## DOcean (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

btw GZ zum Bild im Heft  macht ja auch Werbung sowas...


----------



## Vhailor (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



hema8193 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch sehr schade. Anstatt man diesen Thread freilässt für News von TE werden hier belanglose DDR 4 und Konfigurationen von Wakü und MB geschrieben. Schade sehr schade.



Quatsch! Für News gibts Seite 1 und die Homepage. Nach Beiträgen von Daniel kannst du sonst explizit suchen. Wenn nicht hier, wo dann soll man sich über das Gehäuse unterhalten ?
Alles was zur Kühlung einer Konfiguration und Größenverhältnissen gehört, passt am besten hier rein, da das Gehäuse einmalig ist und gewisse Limitierungen damit verbunden sind. Zumal sich sowas immer bei jedem Thema aus der Forendynamik ergibt.
Ansonsten...sicherlich, 5-10 posts hätte man bestimmt lassen können. Aber ob der thread hier nun 150 oder 120 Seiten lang ist, macht denke ich keinen Unterschied! 
btw: Das Thema ist 2 Jahre alt. Wen wunderts. #firstworldproblems 
btw2: @hema: Es ist kein Verbrechen Punkt und Komma zu nutzen.

btt: Daniel, wenn du News zum Release hast, wäre das klasse! Ich konfiguriere mich noch dumm und dusselig hier und weiß gar nicht so recht, auf welches Datum ich mich einschießen darf !


----------



## Kusanar (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> btw2: @hema: Es ist kein Verbrechen*,* Punkt und Komma zu nutzen.



Ich hab das mal für dich korrigiert... 


Ist euch eigentlich mal aufgefallen, wieviele "Mini"-Cases in letzter Zeit rausgekommen sind? So manche Idee scheint mir dabei von a4 abgekupfert zu sein


----------



## hema8193 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@Vhailor

Wenn du an meiner Schreibweise stößt, solltest du vielleicht Dudenforen aufsuchen. Da kannst du dich dann aufgeilen an der Grammatik. Wo soll man sich denn sonst unterhalten? Hmmm... lass mich mal nachdenken?? AHHH, hier im Forum in dem man einen Thread aufmacht wo dann stehen könnte "Konfig für das DAN A4 Gehäuse. Dieser Thread hat schon 148 Seiten und davon sind viele nur mit Müll zu. Wie soll denn DAN der klasse Arbeit macht, dies als Werbung für sich nutzen können wenn ein jeder iwas schreibt. Wenn man Fragen an das Gehäuse stellt, ist es ja okay aber seine Hardware und dann diese lächerlichen Forderungen, Wünsche dauernd mit den WAKÜ, kosten einfach extrem viel unnötige Seiten und man verliert dann den Überblick von dem ganzen.


----------



## Freshjive (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



hema8193 schrieb:


> @Vhailor
> 
> Wenn du an meiner Schreibweise stößt, solltest du vielleicht Dudenforen aufsuchen. Da kannst du dich dann aufgeilen an der Grammatik. Wo soll man sich denn sonst unterhalten? Hmmm... lass mich mal nachdenken?? AHHH, hier im Forum in dem man einen Thread aufmacht wo dann stehen könnte "Konfig für das DAN A4 Gehäuse. Dieser Thread hat schon 148 Seiten und davon sind viele nur mit Müll zu. Wie soll denn DAN der klasse Arbeit macht, dies als Werbung für sich nutzen können wenn ein jeder iwas schreibt. Wenn man Fragen an das Gehäuse stellt, ist es ja okay aber seine Hardware und dann diese lächerlichen Forderungen, Wünsche dauernd mit den WAKÜ, kosten einfach extrem viel unnötige Seiten und man verliert dann den Überblick von dem ganzen.



Lächerliche Forderung... ich bleib dabei - das ist Ansichtssache. Ich finde das sehr interessant und bin gespannt, ob sich z.B. eine Wakü mit einer Nano oder Mini GTX 970 einbauen lässt. Da Dan selbst schrieb, dass er das auch schon versucht hatte, scheint in dem Bezug auch großes Interesse da zu sein. Nicht alles was du uninteressant findest muss hier aus dem Forum verschwinden. Und wenn du dir Sorgen um Dan´s Werbemöglichkeiten machst wirds echt lächerlich...


----------



## hema8193 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@ Freshjive 

Und genau hier sind wir bei dem Punkt  Nicht alles was dich interessiert ist für andere Interessant. Daher was hier wirklich so schlimm ist einen extra Thread aufzumachen und Dan hier dies als Plattform für gesammelte Fragen (denn die Fragen versuchen ja dann die User zu beantworten obwohl es das Case ja noch nicht mal gibt zu beantworten) verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Schade, denn damit wir Dan ein paar potentielle Käufer verlieren wegen der Übersicht hier. Ich bin richtig froh, dass er schon eine eigene Seite für sein Case aufgemacht hat und die hier am lautesten schreien, sind dann die, die es nicht kaufen weil zu teuer oder weil ihr 360er Radi nicht passen wird.


----------



## Bullz (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das ich auch mal was sinnvolles poste  

Der Test ( den ich angefunden habe über den Cryorig C7 )
Litteratur | Test: Cryorig C7 kÃ¸ler | Hardware-TEST Portalen


----------



## Vhailor (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



hema8193 schrieb:


> @Vhailor
> Wenn du an meiner Schreibweise stößt, solltest du vielleicht Dudenforen aufsuchen.



Richtig, genau. Und das Vorhandensein eines alternativen Forums erlaubt es wohl Leuten wie dir, alles überall sonst so zu schreiben, wie es dir beliebt - oder wie ? Und passend zu dieser Einstellung, schließt du auch von deiner Unfähigkeit Informationen zu selektieren auf den Rest dieses Forums.  Und posts, die nicht von dir kommen, sind folgerichtig lächerlich. Aha...verstehe. 

Danke für den post Bullz! Endlich ein Test.


----------



## StormForU (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Guter Test und nach ner Weile hat man sich auch in die Sprache eingelesen. Schade finde ich nur, dass der Autor einen Fx8320 @4.2 GHz für den Stresstest verwendet und dazu nicht der zusätzliche Stromverbrauch gemessen wird, wodurch man nur schwer auf die Leistung zurückschliessen kann.
Aber ich denke auch, dass der c7 im Gehäuse von Dan besser performt als im mid-Tower, da bei Dan direkt frische Luft angesogen wird und bei grossen Gehäusen warne Luft z.B. von der Graka "recycled " wird.


----------



## Vhailor (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Auch genau meine Überlegungen zu dem Test . Beim Lesen habe ich gemerkt, dass sich die Ergebnisse so gut wie gar nicht übertragen lassen.
@Dan: Hattest du nicht Kontakt zu Cryorig? Wollten die nicht auch ein Sample bereit stellen? Aufgrund der Größe des DAN A4, kann man wohl nur Ergebnisse verwerten, wenn sie in ähnlich kleinen Gehäusen gemacht wurden.


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ja habe Kontakt mit denen, die wollten mir ein paar Samples zuschicken, doch leider sind diese noch nicht da.

Von der Leistung her scheint er fast ebenbürdig mit dem Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP zu sein. Daher als Tipp, lest euch ein paar Reviews zum LP durch um den Kühler auf nem Intel einschätzen zu können.

Z.b. schafft der BQ Shadow Rock LP im Guru3d Review einen 4790k @ 4,6ghz 1.3v in wPrime bei ca. 85°C zu kühlen. Wprime ist etwas lascher als Prime95.


----------



## Freshjive (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



hema8193 schrieb:


> @ Freshjive
> 
> Und genau hier sind wir bei dem Punkt  Nicht alles was dich interessiert ist für andere Interessant. Daher was hier wirklich so schlimm ist einen extra Thread aufzumachen und Dan hier dies als Plattform für gesammelte Fragen (denn die Fragen versuchen ja dann die User zu beantworten obwohl es das Case ja noch nicht mal gibt zu beantworten) verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Schade, denn damit wir Dan ein paar potentielle Käufer verlieren wegen der Übersicht hier. Ich bin richtig froh, dass er schon eine eigene Seite für sein Case aufgemacht hat und die hier am lautesten schreien, sind dann die, die es nicht kaufen weil zu teuer oder weil ihr 360er Radi nicht passen wird.



Ebend und da es hier viele Posts dazu gibt scheint es ja nicht nur mich zu interessieren... also überlies doch einfach was dich nicht interessiert und gut ist... mein Gott - Leute gibts...

@ Dan
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich der Cryorig im Vergleich zum LP53 schlägt und was dann deiner Meinung nach der fähigste Kühler für Sockel 1151 wäre.


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@DAN: Wegen den Schlauchdurchführungen:

Nimm am Besten die kleinste Bohrung. Dann aber mit ausreichend Platz zwischen den Durchführungen.

Dann kann man sich die Löcher passend aufbohren, ohne das Case zu verschandeln. 


Btw, haste schon n Reseller gefunden?  Oder vertreibst du das Case erstmal selbst?


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Mit etwas Glück den bekanntesten Case Reseller. Nächste Woche sind zwei neue Prototypen fertig. Einer geht an den Reseller der andere an Reviewsides.


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

*Ein “kleines” Update:*




Nächste Woche wird Lian Li die Arbeiten an zwei weiteren Prototypen fertigstellen. Eines ist für Review-Seiten und das andere für einen großen europäischen Gehäuse-Reseller.



Es wurde eine kleine Änderung am Prototyp durchgeführt. Die vorderen Schrauben auf der Oberseite wurden ein paar Zentimeter in Richtung Mitte verschoben. Der Grund dafür ist die leichte Wölbung der Oberseite, die beim Stanzen der Lüftungslöcher entstehen kann aber nicht muss. Damit jede Oberseite 100%ig mit den Seitenteil abschließt, war dieser Schritt notwendig.




A4-SFX



Lian Li und Li Heat haben ein neuartiges Riserkabel entwickelt, welches dem 3M vom Aussehen gleicht. Mit dem Unterschied, das die Kabel sogar schwarz sind und deutlich preiswerter ist. Ich werde das Kabel zusammen mit den neuen Prototypen erhalten. Dann wird sich zeigen, ob es in Punkto Eigenschaften und Leistung mit den 3M mithalten kann.



Das A4-SFX ist in der aktuellen PC Games Hardware 11/2015 abgelichtet. In dem Artikel geht es um die Entwicklung der Computertechnologie der letzten 15 Jahre. Im Themenbereich Gehäuse steht das A4-SFX repräsentativ für moderne Gehäuse.



Aktuell haben sich bereits mehr als 1450 Interessierte auf die Subscription-Liste setzen lassen. Ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben und hätte nie vor 2 Jahren mit diesem riesigen Interesse gerechnet.


----------



## L-Patrick (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Glückwunsch zu diesem großen Erfolg


----------



## Bullz (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Du hast auch etwas einzig artiges geschaffen von dem her brauchst dich nicht wundern. Es gibt keine Alternative zu deinem Gehäuse...  Und wird glaub ich auch so schnell nichts besseres geben  

Kann es sein das mit diesem neuen riser Kabel das Gehäuse dann billiger wird?...  Habe gelesen das das Kabel von 3M alleine schon 70 kostet.


----------



## StormForU (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@Dan 
Das Bild habe ich gestern auch schon in der print Ausgabe gesehen. Da kam richtig Freude auf, als ich neben dem Bild keinen Link zum Forum sondern zu deiner Website sah. Das sieht gleich viel besser aus.


----------



## stiffler17 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich möchte weitere NEWS. Bin schon so gespannt wann es endlich produziert und ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## peterundwolf (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich schreie mal nach einem Update.

Schrei!
Schrei!


----------



## Don_Lokus (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Dem kann und will ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## bigdaniel (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ok dann spann ich euch nicht weiter auf die Folter.

Zwei neue Samples haben sich am Dienstag aus Taiwan auf die Reise zu mir gemacht.
Ein Sample geht direkt an eine der größten Hardware-New-Seiten in Deutschland und das Andere geht an meinen vielleicht zukünftigen Reseller, wenn dieser mit dem Case zufrieden ist.
Dem Case liegt auch das neue Riserkabel bei, dass ich wenn es meinen Ansprüchen genügt, dem Case später anstatt des 3M beilege.

Die Reviewseite wird das Case übrigens mit sehr sehr geiler Hardware testen, ich sag nur Titan, Skylake, C7, Impact VIII ...
Am Wochenende mache ich mich an die Arbeit, dass Handbuch zu erstellen.

Wir sind bei 1650 Subscriptions/Kaufinteressen für das Case.


----------



## Bullz (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

First....  After Dan.  

Ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich Samsung 950 Pro...  Laut diesem test.. 

Samsung SSD 950 Pro im Test - ComputerBase

Erreichen diese schnell mal 100 Grad und drosseln danach die Geschwindigkeit. Ist das Dan sfx ohne Gehäuse Lüfter überhaupt für einen weiten Hitzekopf geeignet oder überlastet man damit das Kühlsystem?


----------



## Kusanar (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Kühlrippen draufschnallen -> Problem erledigt 
Wir sind ja schließlich hier bei PCGHX


----------



## Captain_Bedal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

*******, das Gehäuse ist echt sau schön geworden!

Achja: Daniel, das was du da an Website abgeliefert hast, ist erstklassik. Die Website ist übersichtlich, modern und schön. So gefällt das 

Jetzt muss ich blos noch einen bekannten dazu überreden, sich endlich ein neues System zu kaufen  Dem würde ich dann, sobald es verfügbar ist das Gehäuse verbauen


----------



## Vhailor (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Kühlrippen draufschnallen -> Problem erledigt
> Wir sind ja schließlich hier bei PCGHX



Äh ja, genau, ich möchte gerne sehen, wie du noch Kühlrippen draufpappst, wenn die SSD unter das MB kommt .
Ich wollte grade was Ähnliches wie Bullz schreiben. Bei LR kann man die Performanceeinbrüche auch gut sehen, wenn die Kühlung nicht ausreicht Samsung SSD 950 PRO 512GB M.2 NVMe PCIe SSD Review - Page 3 of 11 - Legit ReviewsSamsung SSD 950 Pro Heat Throttling Due to Poor Airflow .
Ich sehe aber leider auch nicht, wie man den Airflow an so einer ungünstigen Stelle optimieren könnte. Hat da jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## MisterBombastic (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Äh ja, genau, ich möchte gerne sehen, wie du noch Kühlrippen draufpappst, wenn die SSD unter das MB kommt .?


Ich denke schon dass welche drunter passen, u.a. die Arctic Kühler haben sehr niedrige Kühlerchen dabei, so ca. 3mm hoch müssten doch gehen, oder?


----------



## Kusanar (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Äh ja, genau, ich möchte gerne sehen, wie du noch Kühlrippen draufpappst, wenn die SSD unter das MB kommt .



Man sollte so langsam [SARKASMUS]-Tags einführen........... und ich dachte, allein schon durch den -Smiley ist klar, dass das nicht zu 100% ernst gemeint war.

Mal davon abgesehen ist Samsung nicht der einzige SSD-Hersteller, von der Performance vergleichbare M2s kommen sicher auch bald von anderen. Vielleicht dann mit nicht ganz so hitzköpfigen Chips. Ist ja eh noch Zeit, bis das Case verfügbar wird. IWhy so serious???


----------



## Don_Lokus (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Da werd ich mich doch glatt auch auf die Liste setzen  Schaut nach einem frohen Fest für mich aus


----------



## Theinternets (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

2 Fragen:

1. Wenn das neue Kabel (welches ja günstiger ist) passt - wird sich das auch auf den Preis des Gehäuses auswirken?
2. Habe mir überlegt, dass die Kiste ja einen wunderbaren Reise-Gaming-PC abgeben würde (bin leider viel in Hotels unterwegs) - einen Kensington-Lock Port hat das Gehäuse wrsnl. nicht, oder? (Konnte zumindest keinen auf den Bildern erkennen)


----------



## Pronounta (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Vielleicht...

ist das Case ja kleiner als Dan A4-Papier    

Anyone?

Nein? Okay.


----------



## Salanto (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Pronounta schrieb:


> Vielleicht...
> 
> ist das Case ja kleiner als Dan A4-Papier
> 
> ...



Ich muss sagen der ist nicht schlecht 


Ich freue mich aufs Dan A4,auch wenn mein Konto nein sagt und Dan hat wirklich meinen größten Respekt für das was er geschafft hat.


----------



## Freshjive (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Pronounta schrieb:


> Vielleicht...
> 
> ist das Case ja kleiner als Dan A4-Papier
> 
> ...



Ich muss zugeben - leicht geschmunzelt habe ich 
So´n Spruch kann auch nur aus Bergkamen kommen... schöne grüße aus Unna 
Bin mal wirklich gespannt auf den kommenden Test mit der "super" Hardware. Ich hoffe mal da wird dann etwas besser herausgestellt wie die Kühlleistung mit High-End Hardware wirklich ist. Hoffentlich gibts auch einen Test mit dem Cryorig.


----------



## Pronounta (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Freshjive schrieb:


> So´n Spruch kann auch nur aus Bergkamen kommen... schöne grüße aus Unna



Gruß zurück 

Wirklich ein interessantes Projekt, nur leider sind da die Preise entsprechen hoch. Geht auch nicht anders, immerhin muss man ja irgendwie die ganze Hardware und ordentliche Kühlung in solch ein Case quetschen.

Aber das Case sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Lowmotion (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Kann es sein, dass aktuell keinerlei ITX Hardware im Angebot ist?


----------



## P2063 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Theinternets schrieb:


> 2. Habe mir überlegt, dass die Kiste ja einen wunderbaren Reise-Gaming-PC abgeben würde (bin leider viel in Hotels unterwegs) - einen Kensington-Lock Port hat das Gehäuse wrsnl. nicht, oder? (Konnte zumindest keinen auf den Bildern erkennen)



sollte bei der Größe doch problemlos in den Hotelsafe passen 

so ein kensington  hat ja immer 2 seiten, in den meisten standard hotelzimmern wüsste ich garnicht wo man das befestigen will, bettpfosten oder tischbeine sind ja alle nicht unbeweglich am boden fixiert...


----------



## P2063 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass aktuell keinerlei ITX Hardware im Angebot ist?



also ich finde bei den bekannten Shops eine recht gute Auswahl an Boards und Netzteilen. Die restliche Hardware wie Ram/CPU/Graka macht ja keiN Unterschied.


----------



## Lowmotion (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Keine Cashbackaktion für das ITX Mainboard <-- da fängt es an.
Nano war im Angebot für unter 550 Euro incl Versand.
SFX-L Netzteil war mal im Zackzack
Einzig gebrauchte ITX Kühler findet man auf Ebay für ein bisschen weniger Geld.
DDR4 ist nie im Angebot, CPUs für Skylake kaum lieferbar
Einzig der Broadwell ist noch bei einem Laden günstig zu haben.
SSDs sind derzeit ein paar Euro günstiger, aber meist nur 5-10 Euro und 2,5" ist quasi veraltet.


----------



## peterundwolf (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ist das Paket aus Taiwan schon da?


----------



## bigdaniel (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Leider noch nicht


----------



## Bullz (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Auch wenn es nicht gern gesehen ist hier ...  wo anderes hab ich einfach das Knowhow ob das ins DAN reinpassen wird. 

Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer 13 ( Übergangslösung und wird verkauft wenn Cryorig c7 kaufbar ist )
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Shark Zone C10 PC ( Übergangslösung und wird verkauft wenn Dan SFX kaufbar ist )

Mainboard: Asrock Z170 GAMING-ITX/AC S1151 M-ITX ( Falls ich irgendwann einen K Prozessor kaufe ) 
SSD: 850 pro 512 GB
CPU: Intel 6700( non K  der K ist mir zu teuer. Eventuell wechsle ich irgendwann wenn er Bezahlbar ist auf einen K Prozessor und dann hab ich das passende Z170 Board )
Rram: Crucial BLS2C8G4D240FSA Arbeitsspeicher 16GB (2x 8GB, 288-polig, 2400MHz, CL16) DDR4-DIMM Kit 
Grakaalit NE5X98TH15JBJ Super Jetstream GTX980TI (gönne ich mir einfach mal ))) )

Netzteil: Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX Gold PC-Netzteil (500 Watt, SFX, Kabelmanagement)

1.) Es ist 10 Jahre her das ich einen Pc zusammen gestellt habe. Passt das alles so zusammen und ist stimmig oder kanns irgendwo hacken .. ? 

2.) Laut user hat diese Grafikkarte eine Dimension von 300mm lang, 130mm breit und !!!!52mm!!!! hoch.

Dans Homepage
max. Höhe
Vom Boden des PCIe-Slot zur Oberseite der Grafikkarte: 144mm
max. Breite:
ohne Backplate: 40mm
inklusive Backplate: 45mm
max Länge:
Gesamtlänge inkl. Slotblende: 306mm
ohne Slotblende: 295mm

Wird die wirklich dann in das Gehäuse passen ?  Hab schlechtes Gefühl dabei und mein schlechtes Gefühl lässt mich ( leider ) nie im Stich... Falls diese nicht passt welche 980 Ti wäre noch zu empfehlen ? Wollte eigentlich diese verbauen.


----------



## bigdaniel (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die Palit passt leider nicht, denn diese  ist höher als Dualslot. Nimm die MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G die passt.
Als Motherboard hätte ich (wenn es ein Z Board sein soll) auch das ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming genommen. Kostet rund 50€ weniger und hat die gleichen Features.
Da man davon ausgehen kamm das OC kaum möglich ist im A4-SFX und bei den Skylakes nur wenig OC-Potential da ist, würde ich zum ASRock H170M-ITX/ac raten. Das kostet nochmal 45€ weniger als das Asus Board.


----------



## -sori- (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wenn du eines der drei SFX-L kaufst, dann das von Silverstone. Die drei basieren zwar alle auf der gleichen Basis (dieser Satz...) 
und sind bei Überlast durch, das von Silverstone ist aber geringfügig besser.


----------



## Theinternets (1. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



P2063 schrieb:


> sollte bei der Größe doch problemlos in den Hotelsafe passen
> 
> so ein kensington  hat ja immer 2 seiten, in den meisten standard hotelzimmern wüsste ich garnicht wo man das befestigen will, bettpfosten oder tischbeine sind ja alle nicht unbeweglich am boden fixiert...



Hehe, könnte knapp werden mit dem Safe. Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für ein Kensington Lock finden sich fast immer  Andererseits: Die Kiste kann man morgens auch abstöpseln und mitsamt auto auf dem Werksgelände beim Kunden abstellen. Wär halt ein netter Bonus zu einem sowieso schon sehr geilen Gehäuse


----------



## DOcean (2. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Keine Cashbackaktion für das ITX Mainboard <-- da fängt es an.
> Nano war im Angebot für unter 550 Euro incl Versand.
> SFX-L Netzteil war mal im Zackzack
> Einzig gebrauchte ITX Kühler findet man auf Ebay für ein bisschen weniger Geld.
> ...



Kauft ein Gehäuse für 200€ und fängt dann an bei den Komponenten zu sparen 

Alles abseits des Mains ist teuer, das ist nun mal so.


----------



## Lowmotion (2. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich sagte nicht, dass ITX teuer als ATX ist. Ich sagte, dass derzeit alles teuer ist. Die Hersteller/Händler verlangen gerade etwas mehr Geld für die Komponenten.  Jetzt gerade ist kein guter Zeitpunkt einen PC anzuschaffen.


----------



## theAircoookie (5. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Gut dass das A4 erst nächstes Jahr verfügbar ist


----------



## Freshjive (6. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wo steht das? Dan hat doch bisher immer Ende des Jahres als Ziel ausgegeben oder hab ich da was verpasst...? 
Btw - ist das Paket aus Taiwan mittlerweile eingetroffen? Selbst ein Paket aus Tahiti war bei mir nach 6 Tagen vor Ort


----------



## Pelk (6. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Freu mich schon wenn das Case endlich verfügbar ist.

@bigdaniel ist es vielleicht noch möglich das du mir meine vorige Fragen beantworten könntest. Danke http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...update-1-post-31-08-15-a-142.html#post7711581


----------



## othm (6. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Laut Beitrag im Hardwareluxx sollten die Pakete heute ankommen.


----------



## theAircoookie (6. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bisher hieß es kaufbar im Dezember und Auslieferung im Februar/März. Ich bezog mich auf das zweite Datum.


----------



## Freshjive (6. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ah... gut, so kann ich die Ausgabe noch in diesem Jahr verbuchen...


----------



## Lowmotion (6. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das Problemchen hier ist, dass die Sache auf 4+ Foren diskutiert wird. Eine einheitliche Newsseite auf der HP wäre in vielerlei Hinsicht eine Wohltat.


----------



## theAircoookie (6. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das allerwichtigste steht ja auf der Website bzw. in jedem der Foren. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich stalke den Thread auch in drei Foren


----------



## the_leon (7. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@dan
Wo hast du den das Verlängerungskabel für die PSU her??


----------



## the_leon (7. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@dan
Wo hast du den das Verlängerungskabel für die PSU her??


----------



## Don_Lokus (8. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Mal wieder die wöchentliche Frage:
Gibt es was neues und ab wann ist das Ding bestellbar ... mir kribbelts in den Fingern mal wieder was zu basteln!


----------



## Bullz (9. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ein neuer Test zum Cryorig C7 ... 

Cryorig C7

schaut leider nicht so " über " berauschend aus. *Thermolabs LP53 wird vielleicht eine bessere Alternative sein. 
*


----------



## StormForU (9. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Schade eigentlich, ein so kleiner Kühler mit so guten Leistung wie viele dachten wäre Jaa auch zu schön gewesen
Aber dennoch hat der c7 ja in allen Kategorien gewonnen und vor allem für den geringen Preis würde ich vorab von einen sehr guten itx kühler sprechen


----------



## bigdaniel (9. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



the_leon schrieb:


> @dan
> Wo hast du den das Verlängerungskabel für die PSU her??


Von Lian Li.


Das konnte ich am Freitag beim Zoll abholen.




entschuldigt die schlechte Bildqualität
 Beide Gehäuse sind bereits wieder auf dem Weg, eins zum Reseller und eins für einen Testbericht.


----------



## The_Schroeder (9. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

DU kannst stolz wie Bolle auf dich sein, echt top geworden


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das wird dann wohl die basis für ein neues NAS werden. Solange werde ich noch warten und den HP- N 40 L weiter nutzen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das Gehäuse ist aber eher weniger als NAS zu gebrauchen finde ich, da sehr wenig Platz für HDD's vorhanden ist


----------



## the_leon (10. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Doch, man kann welche unterbringen statt der GPU, da dürften vllt. 2 3,5" Platten Platz haben


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ja aber da muss dann gebastelt werden. Und ehrlich 200€ für ein nacktes Gehäuse und dann nur ein NAS daraus machen


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Was soll der geiz. Gut sieht's aus und ich zeig hier das finale ergebnis, sobald ich ich die konfiguration stehen hab.
Aber spekulieren läßt sich ja vorab trotzdem.


----------



## hannes:) (11. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@bigdaniel:

Hattest du schon die Möglichkeit das Riserkabel von LianLi zu testen? Und wenn ja, was sagen die Werte?

Gruß
e876


----------



## StormForU (11. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also ich hoffe für ihn, dass die Werte gut aussehen. Denn schließlich wird Dan mehr Abnehmer finden, wenn das Case billiger wird


----------



## Lowmotion (12. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das *Asus Impact VIII* und das *Asus  Z170I PRO Gaming *sind mit der *Asus Cashback Aktion* derzeit günstig, aber ich warte noch auf ein Angebot.

Für ein paar Asus Grafikkarten gibt es ebenfalls Cashback und je nach Händler noch einen Spielecode dazu.


----------



## Freshjive (12. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Was willst du mit diesen völlig überteuerten Mainboards... ich meine jedem das seine, aber overclocking wird im DAN A4 sicherlich kaum realisierbar sein. Ich kann dazu nur Dan´s  vorherigen Post empfehlen


----------



## P2063 (12. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ja aber da muss dann gebastelt werden. Und ehrlich 200€ für ein nacktes Gehäuse und dann nur ein NAS daraus machen



Ich finde die Idee garnicht so abwegig. Für ein Synology oder WD Mycloud legt man schließlich auch 200-300€ auf den Tisch und hat noch keine Platten drin, QNAP ist noch eine ganze Ecke teurer. Wenn sich halbwegs einfach ein Rahmen für zwei große HDDs an stelle der Graka realisieren lässt plus noch die ohnehin vorhandene Möglichkeit drei 2,5" Platten zu verbauen, why not?


----------



## bigdaniel (12. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Was haltet Ihr von der Qualität des gerenderten Bildes für das Benutzerhandbuch?


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Für ein Handbuch ist es doch Ok


----------



## the_leon (12. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also hässlich ist es nicht 
kann man schon hernehmen


----------



## Captain_Bedal (12. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Für ein Handbuch absolut ausreichend, Man erkennt die Schruaben der Seitenwände und der Festplattenetkopplung gut, und mehr denke ich muss man dann auf diesem Bildausschnitt für ein Handbuch nicht erkennen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

finde auch das die Grafiken sich gut für ein Handbuch eignen.
Hier muss man ja nicht das Design bewundern, sondern sehen welche Schraube wo passt.
Würde es hier daher auch nicht weiter übertreiben


----------



## Lowmotion (13. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Freshjive schrieb:


> Was willst du mit diesen völlig überteuerten Mainboards... ich meine jedem das seine, aber overclocking wird im DAN A4 sicherlich kaum realisierbar sein. Ich kann dazu nur Dan´s  vorherigen Post empfehlen



Für den aktuellen Preis + Cashback ist es mir wie gesagt noch zu teuer, aber in ein paar Wochen wird es hier oder dort das eine oder andere Mainboard im Angebot geben. Der Post von DAN bezieht sich auf das OC Potential der CPU. Und ein H170 ist kaum günstiger, aber verzichtet auf den Support von DDR4 oberhalb von 2133. Zwischen i5 und i7 liegt bei Spielen kaum ein Unterschied von 3%, aber von DDR4-2133 auf DDR3-3000 sind es mehr als 5%. Den Aufpreis von i5 auf i7 würde ich nicht zahlen wollen. Dann wäre da noch die Tatsache, dass die günstigeren Boards auch praktisch in jeder Hinsicht schwächer sind. Meine billigen Mainboards 50-110 Euro haben alle ihre Macken ab Werk. Da fehlen Bioseinstellungen, Support oder einfach billigere Bauteile, die nicht immer ausreichend sind. Ich beziehe mich bei der Auswahl von Hardware aktuell nur auf Spiele. Wer mit dem Rechner Geld verdient, der braucht entsprechend andere Hardware.

Und gerade das Asus Impact Viii wird sich hier im Gehäuse relativ oft wiederfinden, denn es ist das "beste" ITX Board und neben dem X99 Board ein Prestige Objekt.


----------



## kaisims (15. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Habe nun recht überraschend eine 980ti im Referenz Design, da werde ich dann auch Werte liefern können, falls Bedarf besteht


----------



## Wakasa (15. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hut ab, richtig geiles Gehäuse! Schlicht, zeitlos und auffällig unauffällig


----------



## bigdaniel (17. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Heute hatte ich die Chance, den Cryorig C7 zu testen. Weil ich leider selbst kein Sockel 115x Board mehr besitze, konnte ich die Hardware eines Kumpels verwenden.
Der Test wurde auf einem ASrock B75M-ITX Motherboard mit einem Intel i5 3350P gemacht. Die CPU ist ein Ivy-Bridge Quadcore mit einer TDP von 69W. Um die neuen Werte mit dem alten Kühlertest auf dem Xeon 1230v2  vergleichen zu können, habe ich den i5 auch mit dem Boxed Kühler getestet und die Werte umgerechnet. Allerdings haben beide CPUs die gleiche TDP daher sind die Werte sehr identisch. Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass es sein kann, dass mein alter Xeon ein echter Hitzkopf war, daher sind die errechneten Werte nicht 100% vergleichbar, denn jede CPU ist unterschiedlich.


*Einige Bilder vom Aufbau:*




*Originalwert mit dem i5 3350P*





-


*Errechnete Werte mit dem  Xeon 1230v2.*





-


Ich bin wirklich sehr beeindruckt von der Leistung des C7, er ist in meiner Konfiguration 30% besser als der Intel Boxed Kühler und auch deutlich besser als der LP53. Vielleicht ist der Temperaturunterschied bei CPUs einer höheren TDP Klasse geringer zum Rest des Feldes. Allerdings weiß ich, dass der C7 einen 6700K in Prime95 bei 69-70°C kühlen kann.


----------



## MisterBombastic (17. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



> Um die neuen Werte mit dem alten Kühlertest auf dem Xeon  1230v2  vergleichen zu können, habe ich den i5 auch mit dem Boxed Kühler  getestet und die Werte umgerechnet.


Würde mich interessieren wie du das umgerechnet hast. Mit der Delta-T Differenz zur TDP gerechnet ja nicht weil gleiche TDP. 

Davon ab glaube ich nicht dass ein Xeon ohne GPU aber mit HyperThreading genauso viel verbraucht wie der i5 ohne HyperThreading. Ich gehe da immer von ca. 10W mehr durch HyperThreading aus. 

Mal im Ernst: 
Du glaubst doch nicht ohne Bedenken dass ein Kühler mit kleinerem Lüfter bei gleicher Maximaldrehzahl und gleichem Gewicht satte 10°C kühler ist als der nächstbeste?
Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.


----------



## extremedaneben (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

vom Gefühl her trau ich dem CPU Kühler schon viel zu. Aber die endgültigen temps sieht man dann logischerweise erst wenn man alles in seiner Konfiguration besitzt  -> und allgemein gibt's ja bei "identischer" Hardware zum Teil schon sehr große Differenzen bei Temperatur, Übertaktbarkeit etc.

Ich für meinen Fall habe jedenfalls vor mir den c7 für den Umzug ins A4 zu holen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Na ja, das kleinste Gaminggehäuse der Welt ist die PS4.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Passt da ne Full-Size-GPU rein? Nö. Also kein richtiges Gaminggehäuse.


----------



## the_leon (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



CL4P-TP schrieb:


> Passt da ne Full-Size-GPU rein? Nö. Also kein richtiges Gaminggehäuse.



Kommt drauf an was bei dir ne Fullsize Gpu ist...
Sowas wie ne 980ti Classy passt rein, also was will man mehr??


----------



## nikon87 (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, das kleinste Gaminggehäuse der Welt ist die PS4.


Ahja...das will ich sehen. Ähnlich potente Hardware wie hier gezeigt wird in einem PS4-Gehäuse. Viel Spaß beim basteln...und später "Feuer löschen".
Und nur mal so: Ich glaube eine Konsole mit einem selbstgebauten individualisiertem (Gaming-)PC zu vergleichen ist so, als ob ich ein von Werk "getuntes" Auto (Sport-Varainte oder so) mit einem von einem Custom-Tuner nach meinen Wünschen "veredelten" Wagen vergleiche. Äpfel mit Birnen und so...



CL4P-TP schrieb:


> Passt da ne Full-Size-GPU rein? Nö. Also kein richtiges Gaminggehäuse.


Bitte definiere "Full-Size-GPU"...
Ich wüsste nicht, dass das ein allgemein gültiger Begriff mit fest definierten Werten wäre? Also die MSI 980Ti beispielsweise passt rein...oder ist das auch keine "Full-Size-GPU"? Sieht eher so aus, als hast du nur deinen Bashing-Versuch sehr schlecht verpackt...


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Gibt es auch nicht  

Meine Aussage das da keine Full-Size-GPU reinpasst ist auf den Beitrag von Split bezogen dass das kleinste Gehäuse die PS4 ist. Und ich danke es sollte allen klar sein dass man keine richtige GPU in einen Mod von ner PS4 reinkriegt.


----------



## the_leon (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



CL4P-TP schrieb:


> Gibt es auch nicht
> 
> Meine Aussage das da keine Full-Size-GPU reinpasst ist auf den Beitrag von Split bezogen dass das kleinste Gehäuse die PS4 ist. Und ich danke es sollte allen klar sein dass man keine richtige GPU in einen Mod von ner PS4 reinkriegt.



ja dann...
Die PS4 ist auch kein Gaming gehäuse, da ist Kindergarten HW für FHD drinnen... und ne r9 nano sollte schon platz haben, also bringt man da auch leistung unter...


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ne Nano hat aber für manche Leute hier nicht genug Power


----------



## bigdaniel (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst:
> Du glaubst doch nicht ohne Bedenken dass ein Kühler mit kleinerem Lüfter bei gleicher Maximaldrehzahl und gleichem Gewicht satte 10°C kühler ist als der nächstbeste?
> Irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.



Ich habe doch auch geschrieben, dass man es nicht so einfach umrechnen kann. Der i5 hat wie richtig bemerkt Hyperthreading das macht 2-3°C laut computerbase IvyBridge Review (3770k mit HT vs ohne) aus. Dann kann man nochmal 2-4°C daraufrechnen, weil es sein kann, dass mein Xeon vielleicht etwas wärmer wurde. Damit ist gemeint, dass z.B. von 10 Baugleichen CPUs vlt. 20% = 56-58°C erreichen, 60%=59-62°C und 20%=63-65°C. Innerhalb einer Serie kann man sehr starke Streuungen haben. In den OC Threads findet ihr diverse Nachweise dafür.  Realistisch kann man meines Erachtens auf dem C7, wenn er auf meinem alten Xeon gelaufen wäre, ca. 3-5°C hinzu rechnen. Damit würde er den Xeon mit einer geschätzen Temperatur von 54,5-56,5°C kühlen. Praktisch ist dies aber nur ein Schätzwert und rechnerisch bleibt es daher bei den 51,5°C.

Ich muss aber noch erwähnen das ich sowohl den Xeon als auch den i5 mit dem identischen Boxed Kühler getestet habe mit fixer Drehzahl unter Prime95. Der Xeon erreichte 76,5°C und der i5 76,25°C. Diesen Wert habe ich als Basis für die Umrechnung genommen.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist der C7 besser als der LP53. Die Lüftergröße ist nicht entscheidend, denn beim LP53 mit Thermalright Lüfter konnte auch viel Luft um den Kühler entweichen beim C7 geht "nichts" verlohren. Außerdem weißt der Kühlkorper an sich die größtere Dimensionen auf: C7: 33x91x94mm vs.  LP53: 28x94x94
Beim C7 verteilen sich die Heatpipes auch in beide Richtungen beim LP53 nur in eine.


----------



## theAircoookie (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bin sehr froh über die gute Performance des C7  wird dann mein Kühler. Ansonsten hätte ich den Noctua L9i genommen, aber mit den Temps  zumal man bedenken muss das der C7 nur halb soviel kostet wie z.B ein LP53 mit entsprechendem Lüfter ;D


----------



## MisterBombastic (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Danke für deine Erklärung Daniel (auch im Luxx ).

Wieso legst du bei deinen Vergleichen eigentlich immer 100% Lüfterdrehzahl an? 
Wäre da nicht zumindest noch Idle und Spielelast bei Automatik-Regelung sinnvoll? Prime 95 kann man  zur Not testen. 
Immerhin testen ja alle Seiten die Kühler unter Idle, Teillast und VOlllast, so falsch kann das also nicht sein.


----------



## Vhailor (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Den C7 werde ich mir eh holen für das A4. Er scheint wegen der Form wie dafür gemacht und auch der potenteste - was aufgrund der Form nicht überrascht. Was Leistungsfähigeres wird wohl kaum noch kommen bis zum Release des A4. Ich werde dann eh die CPU köpfen, so sollten locker mindestens 10 Grad oder wahlweise mehr MHz rauszuholen sein. Aber schön den C7 mal in freier Wildbahn zu sehen .

@Daniel: Gibt es schon Konkreteres bzgl. der Release-Timeline? Kann ich mich schon grob auf einen Monat einschießen  ?


----------



## othm (18. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Im luxx hieß es "Ende Dezember bei Lian-Li bestellen, ab Februar/März kaufbar"


----------



## Lowmotion (20. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bis dahin sollte auch der Cryorig C7 lieferbar sein.


----------



## hannes:) (21. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@Daniel:
Nochmal zu meiner Frage, konntest du das Riserkabel testen und sind die Ergebnisse zufriedenstellend?

@All:
Meint ihr es macht Sinn, die CPU (i7-6700k) zu köpfen, damit der Kühler besser damit zurecht kommt? Wenn ich das richtig habe verwendet man das Köpfen quasi nur beim OC'en, da man durch das Köpfen niedrigere Temperaturen erreichen und dadurch dann höher übertakten kann. Dann sollte man es doch auch für das A4 ohne übertakten nutzen können oder nicht? Und mit ganz viel Glück sollten dann ja vllt doch das ein oder andere Prozent OC drin sein. Was meint ihr? Oder lohnt sich der Auffwand bei so kleinen Kühlern einfach nicht und das Köpfen macht sich kaum bemerkbar?

Gruß
e876


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

In manchen Fällen bringt es ja über 10 K unterschied, daher denke ich mal es würde schon Sinn machen wenn du übertakten willst.


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Stellt sich halt erstmal die fragen ob es Sinn macht einen 6700k jetzt zu übertakten


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wieso sollte es keinen Sinn machen? Mehr CPU-Power kann man immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Lowmotion (22. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die CPU Leistung ist jetzt für alle Vorgänge verantwortlich. Man fährt mit dem Auto auf der Autobahn auch nicht mit 30km/h. Wenn man die CPU dann in ein paar Jahren übertakten will, dann gibt es andere Gründe die den Nutzen schmälern wie einzigartige Features der kommenden Generationen. Das könnte ein Art von DX13 Support sein. Da kann du OC betreiben wie du willst: es ist nutzlos.

OC bedeutet für mich, dass man die individuelle Qualität der CPU auslootet und nutzt. Mit massig Spannung kann man zwar ans Limit gehen, aber das ist kaum für den 24/7 Betrieb gedacht. Die CPU hat im Turbo mit AVX einen maximalen Vcore ab Werk. Und abhängig von dem Wert kann man dann den Takt einstellen.


Ich habe gerade die Benchmarks von Fallout 4 studiert und muss sagen, dass es interessant ist. Der Unterschied zwischen i5 und i7 liegt bei weniger als 8% bei gleichem Takt, aber der Speicher macht 20% aus. Ich würde wohl keinen DDR4-2133 nehmen, sondern direkt 3000+
Andererseits ist AC Syndicate wiederum sehr abhängig von den Kernen. Ich hoffe das ändert sich mit dem kommenden Patch.


----------



## hannes:) (22. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Interessant mit dem Speicher. Mir geht es beim Köpfen im ersten Moment eher weniger um die maximal erreichbare Leistung sondern vielmehr um eine "schonende" Verwendung der CPU mit einfachem Kühler. Die CPU ist so ja in dem A4 kühlbar. Aber angenommen im Sommer werden es mal wieder 35 ° aufwärts, dann steigt damit auch die CPU-Temperatur. Wie weit kann man ohne Test schlecht sagen. Wäre nur doof wenn man dann Probleme bekommt.
Und sicherlich ist auch das OC Potential in dem Gehäuse interessant. Und ich denke da wird man ohne Köpfen doch recht schnell ans Limit kommen.


----------



## theAircoookie (22. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das Köpfen verbessert nur den Hitzeübergang von dem Silikon-Die auf den Prozessor-Heatspreader und verhindert so beim extremem OC einen Wärmestau innerhalb des Prozessors. Um einen nennenswerten Effekt zu erzielen, muss dieser Übergang der Flaschenhals bei der Wärmeabfuhr sein. Das ist praktisch nur bei High End (Flüssig-)kühlungen und dementsprechendem OC der Fall. Im A4 ist (solange keine externe WC benutzt wird) der eigentliche CPU Kühler der limitierende Faktor weshalb das Köpfen (meines Erachtens nach) im A4 keinen Sinn macht


----------



## Noxxphox (22. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

köpfen macht immer sin.... vor allem WENN der cpu kühler der limirende faktor ist...
dan holt man mitm gleichn kühler besse temps rein...

hab schon über 70 cpus geköpft... auch einige in itx systemen usw... also n bissl gröser wie das... jedoch war da auch meistens der cpu kühler der limitierende faktor... nicht selten gingen genau deswegn di temps mal gern 5-10°C runter...oder sogar noch mehr


----------



## StormForU (22. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



theAircoookie schrieb:


> Das Köpfen verbessert nur den Hitzeübergang von dem Silikon-Die auf den Prozessor-Heatspreader und verhindert so beim extremem OC einen Wärmestau innerhalb des Prozessors.



Ein Prozessor besteht jedoch nicht aus Silikon, sondern aus dotiertem Silizium ( end.: Silicon).
Vielleicht war das von dir beabsichtigt, aber ich lese das immer wieder falsch und ernst gemeint, daher der Hinweiß.


----------



## Vhailor (23. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> köpfen macht immer sin.... vor allem WENN der cpu kühler der limirende faktor ist...
> dan holt man mitm gleichn kühler besse temps rein...


Meine Rede. Einen "Aufwand" erkenne ich da auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



CL4P-TP schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es keinen Sinn machen? Mehr CPU-Power kann man immer gebrauchen.



Merkt man bei 6700k in so vielen Anwendungen auch bestimmt


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

In Anwendungen schon. Gerade Videoschnitt und reencoding schlucken ja ganz schön CPU-Power.


----------



## Noxxphox (23. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

natürlich merkt man es auch da....
solange das biligwlp is da drunter ist lohnt sich köpfen immer


----------



## Lowmotion (23. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Da kannst du bei THG nachlesen, dass das Wechseln der WLP bei Grafikkarte und CPU Wunder wirkt. Die WLPs haben sich weiterentwickelt und eigentlich sollte man nicht mehr mitgelieferte WLP nutzen. Gerade bei der Grafikkarte macht es bis zu 20° aus. Das Köpfen ist nicht schwer, aber auch nicht leicht. Mit der Rasierklinge und Geduld geht es ganz gut. Der Wiederverkaufswert sinkt auf Casualseiten wie Ebay, aber in den Foren sind die Leute froh wenn sie es nicht selber machen müssen.


----------



## hannes:) (24. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@*Noxxphox*:

Genauso hab ich mir das auch gedacht, wusste mich nur nicht gescheid auszudrücken 
Gut, dann werd ich das dann gegebenenfalls mal ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen.
Handwerkliche Fertigkeit ist auf jedenfall vorhanden, werde mir dann wahrscheinlich das noch nicht erschienene aber schon vorgestellte Köpftool "Delid Die Mate" von "der8auer" selber Fräsen und das dann damit machen, mit etwas Köpfchen sollte dann das Risiko minimal sein. Aber erstmal abwarten, dass sich die Preise normalisieren und sich das Angebot und der Nachschub verbessert.


----------



## bigdaniel (24. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Weil ich kein Logo mehr an der Front haben möchte, wollte ich mal nachfragen welches Logo ihr auf der Rückseite besser findet.


Oben oder unten?


----------



## tobse2004 (24. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das untere gefällt mir besser, 
wirkt irgendwie stimmiger


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das untere.

Und kein Logo vorne klingt gut, das sah nicht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (24. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Der Meinung schließe ich mich an.
Das untere Logo wirkt besser


----------



## the_leon (24. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bin auch fürs untere


----------



## -sori- (24. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Würde auch das untere sagen... 
Ahja, in Tapatalk werden deine Bilder nicht richtig eingebunden, muss das erst über den Browser öffnen um die Bilder zu sehen...


----------



## nick9999 (24. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an. Bin auch fürs untere


----------



## mayo (25. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Unten.


----------



## bigdaniel (25. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Danke für die Hilfe, unten ist es geworden.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Daniel. Hast Du eigentlich mal eventuell Kontakt mit den SFX-Netzteilherstellern gehabt bezüglich der mäßigen bis schlechten Testergebnisse derselben?

Siehe: SFX-L im Test: ATX-Alternativen von Chieftec, Sharkoon und SilverStone (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## StormForU (25. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Aber das Netzteil von Silverstone mit 600 Watt hatte doch ganz gut abgeschnitten oder nicht? 
Also der Test von ETeknix sah jedenfalls sehr überzeugend aus was ripple und andere Abweichungen anbelangt :o

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...z6a30l3VlY6HY0hAg&sig2=agfmek_Uif40QzdDhIam2g


----------



## Lowmotion (25. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Mit massig OC von CPU, Speicher und Grafikkarte bin ich mal im entsprechenden Benchmark (Witcher 3) bei 460 Watt gewesen. Die 500 Watt Versionen haben mindestens Spielraum ab 550 Watt. Damit wäre das 600 Watt NT für mich aus dem Rennen. Abgesehen vom Aufpreis wäre die Effizienz bei den gewählten Szenarien geringer als wie bei den 500 Watt NTs. Mit Skylake und einer normalen "OC" 980 Ti wäre ich bestimmt nur bei 400 Watt. Kommende Highend Grafikkarten dürften mit HBM2 Speicher nochmals 50 Watt unter Last sparen (reine Spekulation meinerseits auf Basis der AMD Fury).


----------



## StormForU (25. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Aber was passiert wenn auf einmal jemand auf die Idee kommt und einen 2011 Prozessor zusammen mit einer Titan x verbaut?


----------



## -sori- (25. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



StormForU schrieb:


> Aber das Netzteil von Silverstone mit 600 Watt hatte doch ganz gut abgeschnitten oder nicht?



Die drei haben die gleiche Basis und fallen alle beim Überlasttest durch.


----------



## Vhailor (26. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

So, da sich jetzt wieder einiges gesammelt hat, kann ich auch mal wieder meinen Senf zum Besten geben 

SFX:
Keine Ahnung, was so sehr schlecht an den Teilen sein soll. Klar, die vorherigen Iterationen waren nicht grade Goldlösungen, aber das SFX-L scheint doch sehr gut brauchbar wegzukommen.
SilverStone SFX Series 500W im Test - Hardwareluxx

IS VC  45:
Anfangs hier im threat ja gerne als Allheilmittel proklamiert bzw erhofft, trifft laut Tweak Town "katastrophal" am Ehesten zu .
ID-Cooling IS-VC45 SFF CPU Cooler Review - Test System Setup, Thermal Tests, and Noise Results
Bleibt wohl nach wie vor nur der C7. 

Asus Impact VIII:
Als Fan der Impact Reihe hab sicher nicht nur ich auf das Teil gewartet. Der Preis relativiert sich in meinen Überlegungen in der Hoffnung eine übergangsweise gute Soundlösung zu erwischen, ohne extern zukaufen zu müssen. Größter drawback ist aber natürlich U2 statt M2. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie der Anschluss in den nächsten Monaten genutzt wird? Kommt da noch was ??? Wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege, ist die nächstbeste Anbindung SATA III oder?! Ehrlich...wie kann man nur so einen ollen Port da ranpappen -_-


----------



## bigdaniel (26. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich habe mich für das Benutzerhandbuch, heute etwas mit der Kabelrouting-Funktion von Soldiworks auseinander gesetzt...


----------



## Icchan (27. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@Dan:

Ich finde echt klasse was du hier mit dem Gehäuse geleistet hast.
Ich nutze von der Arbeit her SolidWorks. Und so ein Gehäuse von Null an zu konstruieren ist schon eine klasse Leistung.

Leider ist das Gehäuse für mich außerhalb meines preislichen Rahmens, sonst wäre von mir auch eines auf der Besteller-Liste.


----------



## P2063 (30. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

das Case ist grade in einem ausfühlichen Test auf Golem aufgetaucht:
Dan Cases A4-SFX im Test: Noch kleiner kann Gaming-Hardware nicht verpackt werden - Golem.de


----------



## theAircoookie (30. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

 ich swipe grad so gelangweilt durch meine normalen Technologie-Feeds, da seh ich auf einmal A4-SFX im Test und denke erstmal so 'wait what?'


----------



## StormForU (30. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ja ich wusste auch nicht das da irgendetwas kommt. Davon hatte Dan auch nicht erwähnt oder?
Naja der Test fällt sehr positiv aus und auch der Preis wird von Golem sinnvoll gerechtfertigt


----------



## BecciD (30. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Heute bin ich bei Golem auf dein Gehäuse aufmerksam geworden. Ein kleines Gehäuse war schon immer mein Wunsch.
Seit einem halben Jahr bin ich selbst schon an dem Bau eines Gehäuses dran. Die Ansprüche waren einen möglichst lautlosen PC
so kompakt wie möglich zu bauen. Im Moment ist der PC mit einem 4790k und einer GTX750ti in der von dem Mainboard mitgelieferten 
Box untergebracht. Die Stromversorgung wurde im Moment noch mit einem externen ATX Netzteil realisiert, das aber bald gegen eine Powerbrick
und eine selbst entworfenes Netzteil ausgetauscht wird. Radiator und Pumpe sind ebenfalls noch extern, was sich bald ändern wird.

Ich hoffe mein Beitrag passt hier rein. Falls er nicht gewünscht ist, bitte löschen


----------



## Lowmotion (30. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

230 Euro oder mehr <-- stimmt die neue Preisangabe?


----------



## bigdaniel (30. November 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Es ist noch nicht final, aber er wird sich in diesem Bereich bewegen, denn der Reseller will schließlich auch etwas am Gehäuse verdienen. Je nach Stückzahl wird sich der Preis entscheiden.


----------



## 666mille (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Freue mich schon drauf!
Gibt es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zum Release-Date bzw. Verfügbarkeit?


----------



## stiffler17 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



666mille schrieb:


> Freue mich schon drauf!
> Gibt es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zum Release-Date bzw. Verfügbarkeit?



Ausschnitt vom Golem Review!

Dan Cases plant, das A4-SFX hierzulande über einen großen europäischen Distributor verfügbar zu machen. Der Preis des Mini-ITX-Gehäuses wird bei etwa 230 Euro liegen, eventuell auch ein wenig darüber - abhängig von den vertriebenen Stückzahlen. Die Verfügbarkeit des A4-SFX in einer schwarz und einer silber eloxierten Version soll im Frühling 2016 gegeben sein.

Golem Review Seite 4


----------



## 666mille (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Der Frühling fängt erst Ende März an!
Schade bis dahin habe ich wahrscheinlich schon ein anderes Mini Case. Wenn auch ein nicht so schönes.


----------



## Pelk (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bekommt das Enddesign das M3 Riserkabel oder das billigere ?! Wenn das M3 Riserkabel verbaut wird verstehe ich den Preis, aber wenn jetzt das billigere verbaut wird und sich dadurch der Preis nicht verändert zieht das ein schlechtes Bild auf das Ganze.


----------



## BecciD (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das Gehäuse würde ich mir kaufen aber nur, wenn der heftige Aufpreis des PCIe Risers wegfällt also sprich ein Verkauf ohne Riser möglich ist.


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das 3M Kabel ist dabei, um euch die bestmögliche Qualität anbieten zukönnen. Das etwas preiswerte LianLi Kabel werde ich für eine spätere Revision verwenden, denn dieses muss noch etwas angepasst werden damit es im A4-SFX perfekt funktioniert.

@BecciD:

Das Gehäuse wird nur mit Riserkabel verkauft, der Grund dafür ist, dass ein Riserkabel ohne das passende PCB nicht ans Motherboard-tray geschraubt werden kann. Dies ist jedoch zwingend erforderlich damit das Gewicht der Grafikkarte nicht die Rückseite belastet, denn die Grafikkarte würde dann nur durch die 2 Schrauben an der Slothalterung gehalten werden. Sprich wird das Gehäuse nicht mit dem 3M Riserkabel verwendet kann ich keine Gewährleistung auf das Produkt geben.

Welche Alternative hättest du denn überhaupt verwendet?


----------



## -sori- (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Welche Alternative hättest du denn überhaupt verwendet?



Ich kann da zwar nur Vermutungen anstellen, Es kann aber sein dass er das ganze ohne Riser verwenden will. Irgendjemand wollte dein Gehäuse ja als NAS verwenden.


----------



## IRNV (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Gleich mal subscribed.
Hat sich ja einiges geändert seit den Anfängen.


----------



## BecciD (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Genau ich hatte vor eine APU einzubauen und nur einen reinen Media PC aufzubauen. Der Preis für das, für mich unnötige Kabel würde mich am Kauf hindern. Kann man da nicht etwas privat machen? Du kommst doch bestimmt bei der Serienproduktion an leicht beschädigte Gehäuse oder ähnliches ohne das Kabel dran.


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das kriegen wir hin


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



BecciD schrieb:


> Genau ich hatte vor eine APU einzubauen und nur einen reinen Media PC aufzubauen. Der Preis für das, für mich unnötige Kabel würde mich am Kauf hindern. Kann man da nicht etwas privat machen? Du kommst doch bestimmt bei der Serienproduktion an leicht beschädigte Gehäuse oder ähnliches ohne das Kabel dran.





bigdaniel schrieb:


> Das kriegen wir hin



Da würde ich mich anschließen, wenn das möglich wäre (mit Kabel, aber gerne mit optischen Mängeln). 

Wäre außerdem gut, wenn du hier schreiben könntest, wenn die ersten Vorbestellungen möglich sind.


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@Pokerclock: Gehäuse mit optischen Mängeln werde ich hoffentlich nicht erhalten und selbst wenn, werde ich die Teile die noch ok sind, als Ersatzteile verwenden. Mein Gewinn ist einfach zu gering, als dass ich ein Gehäuse dadurch wesentlich preiswerter anbieten könnte.

Im Forum darf ich euch nicht sagen, dass das Gehäuse nun verfügbar ist, wer sich aber auf meiner Seite in die Subscriptionlist eintragen lässt bekommt bescheid.


By the way:

Ich habe letztens herausgefunden, dass das A4-SFX schon auf Geizhals eingestellt wurde:


DAN Cases A4-SFX schwarz, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich 

Natürlich ohne Shop und Preis daher ist der Link ok.


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hier gibt es etwas Videomaterial zum A4-SFX:


Wochenrückblick KW 49 2015 - Video.Golem.de


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hallo Leute gerade weil ich in der letzten Zeit sehr viele Mails zum Thema Verfügbarkeit und im Forum einige Featurerequest und Preisfragen erhalten habe, dachte ich mir es ist mal Zeit für ein Status-Update.  Leider gerät so ein Update in ein zwei Seiten für viele neue Leser in Vergessenheit  und für die erste Seite im Thread ist es auch eher ungeeignet, daher wäre ich euch dankbar wenn ihr es mir nicht übel nimmt, wenn ich diesen Post zum beantworten von Wiederholungsfragen zitiere.


*-    Allgemein:*Insgesamt wurde das Projekt in den vier Hauptforen nun 1,1 Millionen mal angeklickt.
Ich habe mehr als 2500 Anmeldung von Kaufinteressenten auf meiner Website
(Vielen Dank schon mal an Alle dafür!)​

*-    Verfügbarkeit:*Noch Mitte des Jahres war geplant, das Gehäuse ab Anfang bis Ende Dezember auf einer Crowdfunding Plattform anzubieten. Mittlerweile bin ich jedoch in Kontakt mit einem großen Reseller, der das Gehäuse in seinem Shop vertreiben möchte. Sollte ein Deal zustande kommen, wird das Gehäuse Anfang Januar bestellt  und kann im März oder April von euch im besagten Shop gekauft werden. Sollte der Deal nicht zustande kommen, werde ich auf Crowdfunding zurückgreifen.​

*-    Verkaufspreis*Der Verkaufspreis wird sich je nach Abnahme durch den Reseller zwischen 200-230€ bewegen.  In diesem Preis ist natürlich das sehr hochwertige 3M Riseerkabel enthalten.
Realistisch wird der Endpreis der ersten Serie sehr nah an 230€ liegen, denn keine Reseller bestellt bei einem unbekannten Hersteller 1000 Gehäuse im ersten Durchlauf.


Um euch ein paar Einblick in die Preisgestaltung zu geben, habe ich hier eine kleine Auflistung, wie sich der Preis zusammensetzt.


(Bei einem Preis von 230€ inkl. Mwst. = 119%)


Gehäuse ca. 45% des Endpreises
Riser ca. 30%
Fixkosten (Ersatzteile, Toolingkosten, Anwald, Steuerberater, etc.), Versandkosten, mein Gewinn und Gewinn des Resellers = ca. 25%
Mehrwertsteuer: 19%


Ich stelle nicht einmal die Entwicklungskosten die Monetär ca. 3000€ verschlungen haben und Zeitlich tausende Stunden in Rechnung. Der Grund z.B. für die hohen Grundkosten am Gehäuse selbst liegt daran, dass ich kein eigenes Werk habe, sondern bei einem Gehäusehersteller mit produzieren lasse.  Dieser sieht mich zwar als Kunde an, aber ich bin auch Konkurrenz ,daher lässt er sich die Produktion sehr gut bezahlen, was verständlich ist.

Wenn ich könnte würde ich den Endpreis gerne um 100€ platzieren, aber wie es leider so ist, liegen Wunsch und Realität weit auseinander.​

*-    Riserkabel:*Als Riserkabel werde ich für die erste Serie das Kabel von 3M verwenden. Für spätere Serien kann es sein, dass ich auf das neue noch geheime LianLi Kabel zurückgreifen. Allerdings entstehen dafür hohe Toolingkosten für die Anpassungen am PCB damit es dem der 3M Karte entspricht. Die Anfertigung eine Prototypen mit genau diesem PCB wird weitere Zeit benötigen, daher viel die Wahl vorerst auf 3M. Preislich liegt eine Differenz von 20$ zwischen den Kabeln, daher wird auch das neue Kabel das Gehäuse nicht viel preiswerter machen. Bilder darf ich von dem neuen Kabel noch nicht zeigen ​

*-    Featurerequest*Ich bin dankbar für jede Idee die ihr habt um das Produkt zu verbessern. Allerdings werden diese Ideen ab jetzt nicht mehr in die aktuelle Revision mit einfließen. Vielleicht werden einige Ideen in spätere Revisionen umgesetzt, doch darüber kann man dann sprechen.​

*-    ToDo*Auf meiner ToDo-Liste stehen aktuell nur noch die Arbeiten am Handbuch. Dieses wird in 1-2 Wochen fertig gestellt sein und ich werde es dann auf meiner Webseite bereitstellen. Dem Gehäuse liegt es außerdem zweisprachig bei.
Wenn mein 2011 Narrow Ilm Bracket von Asetek nächste Woche für meine Corsair H110 ankommt, werde ich ein Tutorial veröffentlichen, wie man eine AIO Wasserkühlung extern OHNE modding mit dem Gehäuse verwenden kann.​

Vielen Dank fürs lesen und für das viele Interesse hier im Forum.


Viele Grüße


Daniel Hansen


----------



## DOcean (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Danke für die sehr ausführlichen Erklärungen auch die Aufstellung des Preis ist super 

Als Anregung für V2 (oder für das 2. Gehäuse aus der Serie), ich weiß das ist noch in weiter Ferne 

Verwendung als NAS -> statt Graka HDD montierbar, kein Riser
Verwendung als HTPC -> nur "kleiner" Riser nötig, x8 2.0 wird wohl reichen (in meinen Augen)


----------



## ricoroci (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

5 Zentimeter breiter, damit ein Morpheus mit reinpasst, und es wäre sofort vorbestellt


----------



## bigdaniel (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wow gleich 5cm. Dann wäre es doch wie jedes andere ITX Case.


----------



## mayo (8. Dezember 2015)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



ricoroci schrieb:


> 5 Zentimeter breiter, damit ein Morpheus mit reinpasst, und es wäre sofort vorbestellt



Zu viel "Anpassungen" würden es nicht mehr zu einem DAN A4-SFX Gehäuse machen.


----------



## nick9999 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also noch 1m in die Richtung und paar cm in die andere und man kann massig Festplatten und eatx Mainboards verbauen. ;p 
(eventuell leichte Übertreibung) 

Back on topic:

Dabje für die ausführlichen Infos. Die neue corsair itx aio wird wohl nicht reinpassen oder? 

Hydro Seriesâ„¢ H5 SF Low-Profile Liquid CPU Cooler


----------



## Lowmotion (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ziel ist doch ein Gehäuse ohne Konkurrenz zu schaffen. Wenn man das Gehäuse größer macht, dann braucht man es nicht zu verkaufen.

Wenn man Hardware hat, dann sollte man überlegen sie für das Gehäuse zu verkaufen und gezielt die empfohlenen Komponenten zu nehmen. Es fehlt mir lediglich noch eine Hardwareliste bzw. ideale Hardware für das A4 in Bezug auf die oben genannten Kathegorien (Office, Spiele, NAS,  HTPC).


----------



## the_leon (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Dann schreib ich dir mal was zusammen...
Zocken:
Maximus VIII Impact
I7-6700K Cyoring C7
MSI 980ti
16gb ddr4-2800
500 Silverstone SFX PSU
Und 2 2,5" Laufwerke

Zocken Hashwell E
AsRock x99 itx Board
I7 5280K oder 5960X
Passender kühler
Sonst siehe oben

Office
Athlon 2,05ghz
Am1 ITX Board
8gb ddr3 RAM
300w beQuiet SFX Netzteil
Maximal 3 2,5" Hdds

Zocken 900€
I5-6500
H170 itx
16gb ddr4-2400
GTX 960/R9 380(X)
500w Silverstone SFX
Maximal 3 2,5" Laufwerke


----------



## Vhailor (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Wenn man Hardware hat, dann sollte man überlegen sie für das Gehäuse zu verkaufen und gezielt die empfohlenen Komponenten zu nehmen. Es fehlt mir lediglich noch eine Hardwareliste bzw. ideale Hardware für das A4 in Bezug auf die oben genannten Kathegorien (Office, Spiele, NAS,  HTPC).



Warum sollte man so eine Liste brauchen oder überhaupt erst anfertigen? Mit einer generalisierten Liste kann man doch nur daneben liegen. Der eine versteht unter Zocken ne 980ti, der andere ne 970 (würde ja auch was von den Roten aufzählen, aber die haben aktuell nichts sinnvolles im Programm. Aber gut, anderes Thema.). Der nächste will SFX statt SFX-L. So eine Liste halte ich für hochgradig überflüssig. Dafür können im Einzelfall Fragen hier im Forum gestellt werden.

@leon: Fürs Zocken alleine ist das Impact wohl ein wenig zu viel des Guten ^^. Überhaupt könnte ich brechen, dass da kein M.2 dran ist


----------



## Icedaft (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hat es doch ...? ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Impact (90MB0NS0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Vhailor (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Schön wärs. Du meinst jetzt aber nicht den Slot für WiFi und BT ?! Nicht umsonst ist das Fazit der Tester sinngemäß: "Super Teil, aber kein M.2" ASUS Z170 Maximus VIII Impact ITX Motherboard Review - Page 14 of 14 - Play3r.net
MMn nur für diejenigen eine Option, die auf M.2 keinen Wert legen und mittelfristig auf den U.2 verzichten können.


----------



## Lowmotion (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Warum sollte man so eine Liste brauchen oder überhaupt erst anfertigen? Mit einer generalisierten Liste kann man doch nur daneben liegen. Der eine versteht unter Zocken ne 980ti, der andere ne 970 (würde ja auch was von den Roten aufzählen, aber die haben aktuell nichts sinnvolles im Programm. Aber gut, anderes Thema.). Der nächste will SFX statt SFX-L. So eine Liste halte ich für hochgradig überflüssig. Dafür können im Einzelfall Fragen hier im Forum gestellt werden.
> 
> @leon: Fürs Zocken alleine ist das Impact wohl ein wenig zu viel des Guten ^^. Überhaupt könnte ich brechen, dass da kein M.2 dran ist



Den fehlenden M.2 habe ich überall in jeder Ecke angesprochen, damit Asus merkt welchen Fehler sie begangen haben. 

Und ich kenne ein paar Leute, die hätten das Asus Impact VIII + Samsung 950 NVMe gekauft. 

Deswegen kann man das Mainboard schon von der nicht existenten Liste streichen.


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Heute habe ich mal meine Corsair H110 auf das Asrock X99e ITX geschnallt. Der i7 5820k läuft nun auf 4Ghz unter 60°C in Prime95.
Der Radiator lieht extern und die Schläuche werden durch das I/O Cutout hinausgeführt.


----------



## kojampel (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Moin Daniel,
Mal kurz eine Frage: Du hattest zwischendurch hier im Forum mal nach 2 Öffnungen für Schläuche  gefragt und irgendwie glaube ich ist das Thema ein wenig untergegangen, ist es denn noch in der Planung besagte Öffnungen hinzuzufügen (auch wenn erst in späteren Revisionen)


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wenn es eine weitere Revision geben wird, dann überleg ich mir das für die nächste. Eine Garantie dafür kann ich jedoch noch nicht geben.


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



kojampel schrieb:


> Moin Daniel,
> Mal kurz eine Frage: Du hattest zwischendurch hier im Forum mal nach 2 Öffnungen für Schläuche  gefragt und irgendwie glaube ich ist das Thema ein wenig untergegangen, ist es denn noch in der Planung besagte Öffnungen hinzuzufügen (auch wenn erst in späteren Revisionen)



Ganz ehrlich das kann man auch einfach selber machen 
Bezweifel das es eine 0815 Lsg für jede fertig Wakü geben wird. 2 Vernünftige Bohren zu machen + Kantenschutz zu montieren sollte wohl machbar sein


----------



## Captain_Bedal (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Desweiteren halte ich hier Schlauchdurchführungen für eher Fehl am Platz, das Gehäuse ist ja schon klein genug  Potentiell könnte das ja auch die Stabilität beeinflussen. Außerdem:

Durch das 2-Kammer Prinzip wird eine vollständige Wakü dann doch sehr zum Bastelspaß, schlauchdurchführungen hin oder her. Und falls man CPU only Kühlen will, dann kann man ja immernoch das IO-Panel weglassen, wie es uns der Daniel so schön vorgeführt hat


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hier ist ein kleiner Preview von der Qualität der Zeichnungen im User Manual (Handbuch).


----------



## tobse2004 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

sieht super aus!

kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild posten auf dem beide Gehäuse zusammen drauf sind?
also das aktuelle und der Prototyp ganz vom Anfang.


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wenn du echte Bilder willst, ist dies nicht möglich, denn den ersten Prototyp mit externem Netzteil hab ich an einen Fan dieser Version verkauft.


----------



## StormForU (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also ich muss sagen, dass die Anleitung wirklich sehr gut aussieht.
Vor allem ist sie sehr detailreich und das ganze Gehäuse ist darauf abgebildet. Meistens werden einfach nur kleinste Ausschnitte des Gehäuses gezeigt, so erkennt man zwar noch mehr Einzelheiten aber der Zusammenhang im Build geht verloren.


----------



## Icchan (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

machst du das Handbuch mit den Bildern vom SolidWorks oder nutzt du Composer dafür?
würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Importieren der 3D Ansicht in eine Zeichnung.
Die Zeichnung als Adobe Illustrator File speichern. In Illustrator Vektorgrafik nachbearbeiten (Strockedicke, Pfeile und Colorierung). Danach werden die Grafiken im Adobe Indesign ins Seitenlayout integriert.

@All: Viele Adobe Produkte gibt es in den "Uraltversion" CS2 gratis. Adobe hat diese bereits vor ein paar Jahren frei veröffentlicht.


----------



## tobse2004 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Wenn du echte Bilder willst, ist dies nicht möglich, denn den ersten Prototyp mit externem Netzteil hab ich an einen Fan dieser Version verkauft.



ja ich wollte eigentlich echte Bilder 

Aber das freut mich für den Besitzer natürlich, 
hoffe er hat Spaß mit seinem Unikat


----------



## cerbero (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Frage hat sich erledigt, Denkfehler was "Front" ist.


----------



## bigdaniel (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Dir auch  Mach weiter so mit dem schicken Teil


----------



## Teddybaer123 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Uhuuu ein richtig cooles Gehäuse haste da hingezaubert. :O 
Respekt ich hoffe, dass das richtig erfolgreich wird. So ein kleines Gehäuse ist super praktisch. 

Merry Christmas aus New York


----------



## Neion (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

wird zeit das es kommt ;D dann kann ich meins in rente schicken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hema8193 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Weiß man denn schon, wann es los gehen wird mit kickstarter oder ähnlichen? Gibt es schon eine Auflagenzahl? Preisupdate? Sind wirklich nur Referenzkarten möglich in diesem Gehäuse, wenn ja dann wäre das Teil zwar superschön und meeeeegaklein aber dafür lauter als unser luftkompressor zum reinigen von elektroteile  . 

Hast du dir deine Ideen patentieren lassen? Denn wenn nicht und du hast erfolg hiermit, was ich dir von ganzen Herzen wünsche ziehen die Hersteller gleich mal nach siehe Steambox und dann wirds schwer für dich, da du nicht selbst produzieren kannst, sondern auf Hersteller angewiesen bist.


----------



## Bummsbirne (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hast du dir hier eigentlich mal was gelesen?


----------



## hema8193 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Hast du dir hier eigentlich mal was gelesen?



Ja habe mitgelesen. Natürlich nicht alle Seiten, da es ja viele Seiten gibt wo nur über was denn nicht alles so und so sein sollte und auch diskussionen ausgebrochen sind die nichts mehr mit diesem Thema zutun haben. Darf ich hier also keine Fragen stellen bevor ich alle 160 Seiten gelesen habe? Okay danke für den Hinweis dann werde ich im Forum keine Fragen mehr stellen


----------



## Icedaft (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Es hätte schon gereicht, wenn Du Dir die Main aufmerksam durchgelesen hättest.... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/304695-dan-a4-sfx-das-kleinste-gaming-gehaeuse-der-welt-update-1-post-31-08-15-a.html

[url]https://www.dan-cases.com/faq.html


[/URL]


----------



## Offset (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Im Startpost steht das wichtigste drin, lies dir doch den mal durch.


----------



## hema8193 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Leute kommt doch mal alle wieder runter mit eurem Klugsch... natürlich habe ich es gelesen dass es 200-230€ kosten wird und so weiter. Es ändert sich aber laufend etwas. Wenn man z.B. mit dem Partner die Produktion bespricht, die Auflagen erhöht oder senkt dann ändert sich auch der Preis usw. Wenn es unerwünscht ist nicht vom Stammpersonal die hier Posten einen Post zu haben, dann bitte schreibt es mir, dann werde ich diesen Thread wieder lassen.

Hätte ja sein können, dass er schon was konkreteres weiß. Aber gut, ich werde nicht mehr fragen, sondern warten bis der VIP User nachfragt. Da gibt es auf 160 Seiten soviel sinnloses aber bei meinem Post kommen gleich Meldungen wie als wäre ich ein Vollidiot der den Startpost nicht lesen kann. Und wenn jemand hier alles gelesen hat, dann weiß er auch, dass ich dazwischen schon Fragen gestellt habe.


----------



## Bummsbirne (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Es ist leider so, dass hin und wieder jemand Sachen fragt die groß im Startpost oder auf der Homepage stehen. 

Es ist doch von mir "VIP" nicht böse gemeint. 

Und wenn du dich beim Newsletter der dan cases Page anmeldest bekommst du alles direkt zugeschickt. Verkaufsstart,  Shops, endgültiger Preis etc.


Hier darf durchaus gefragt werden. Dafür sind Foren ja auch da.  Du hättest aber alle Infos im Startpost gehabt. 

Mich persönlich nervt es deshalb n bissl, dass die Informationen schon vorhanden sind aber immer wieder gefragt wird.

Desweiteren kannst du Dan A4 SFX plus zb Stückzahlen googlen.  Da kommst du ins cb, luxx oder hier ins Forum und findest die Mindestherstellungszahl des Herstellers Lian Li.

Wieviel Cases wirklich im ersten Rutsch gefertigt werden ist so noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## bigdaniel (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



hema8193 schrieb:


> Weiß man denn schon, wann es los gehen wird mit kickstarter oder ähnlichen? Gibt es schon eine Auflagenzahl? Preisupdate? Sind wirklich nur Referenzkarten möglich in diesem Gehäuse, wenn ja dann wäre das Teil zwar superschön und meeeeegaklein aber dafür lauter als unser luftkompressor zum reinigen von elektroteile  .
> 
> Hast du dir deine Ideen patentieren lassen? Denn wenn nicht und du hast erfolg hiermit, was ich dir von ganzen Herzen wünsche ziehen die Hersteller gleich mal nach siehe Steambox und dann wirds schwer für dich, da du nicht selbst produzieren kannst, sondern auf Hersteller angewiesen bist.



Zum Projektsituation und Crowdfundingstart etc. wird es am Wochenende noch ein Update geben. Min. Bestellmenge ist 300. Preise bleiben bei 200-230€.  Natürlich passen auch nicht Referenzkarten gibt auch ein Bild im Computerbase Test mit einer MSI GTX 980 Ti 4G dazu und hier im Thread hab ich es selbst mit einer MSI GTX 970 4G getestet. Solange die Karten die erlaubten Maße haben passen diese. Kühlungstechnisch funktionieren diese auch perfekt. Das eine Referenzkarte so laut wie ein Luftdruckkompressor ist halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Geforce 5800 Ultra Zeiten sind lange vorbei .

Zum Thema Patent kann ich nur sagen, dass dies auf Anordnung von PC Teilen nicht möglich ist. Ein Geschmacksmuster für das Design wäre in Deutschland möglich wäre aber nur hier gültig und könnte durch ein abgewandeltes Äußeres sehr leicht umgangen werden.
Zum Thema Chinanachbau: Würden gute Risercabler deutlich preiswerter sein und hätte eine breitere Masse Interesse an super kleine ITX Produkte, dann hätte es diese schon seit langen gegeben. Das Problem sind die hohen Grundkosten, der Gewinn wäre für ein großes Unternehmen zu gering und die zu erwartende Absatzmenge zu klein. Für mich allein hat sich das Projekt bei 1500 verkauften Einheiten gelohnt. Aber auch nur weil ich das neben meinem Hauptberuf mache. Würde ich mir einen Angestellten besorgen z.B. Ingenieur oder BWLer würde es sich schon nicht mehr lohnen.


----------



## derTino (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Es wird für das Gehäuse eine Liste geben mit kompatiblen Teilen. Um alles andere muss sich der Kunde selbst kümmern. Die Liste wird aber keine CPUs enthalten nur Kühler, Netzteile und evt. Grafikkarten.
> ...



Steht schon ein Termin für die Veröffentlichung diese Liste?


----------



## Lowmotion (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Der Cryorig C7 ist lieferbar.


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update 1. Post 15.11]*



derTino schrieb:


> Steht schon ein Termin für die Veröffentlichung diese Liste?



Die Liste gibt es seid ende August:

https://dan-cases.com/dana4.php


----------



## derTino (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Danke,  komplett übersehen *schäm*


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Guten Morgen,

es gibt mal wieder ein „kleines Update“ zum Status des Projektes von mir. Leider habe ich zunächst eine Schlechte Nachricht für euch: Leider ist aus dem Plan mit dem europäischen Reseller nichts geworden. Der Grund daran liegt, dass der Hersteller die Mindestbestellmenge (MOQ) von 300 Stück alleine bewerkstelligen müsste. Der Einkauf gab bereits grünes Licht, doch die Finanzabteilung spielte nicht mit. Bei der Hälfte wäre es möglich gewesen, doch darauf wollte sich mein Hersteller nicht einlassen.

Dies hat jedoch keinen großen Einfluss auf mein Projekt, denn ich werde somit Plan B verfolgen. Dieser sieht für die erste Serie Crowdfunding als Vertriebsplattform vor. Im 1. Quartal werde ich daher das Projekt auf Kickstarter oder Startnext einstellen und hoffentlich mit eurer Hilfe erfolgreich finanzieren.

Alle die sich auf meiner Webseite auf der Subskription-Liste eingetragen haben, erhalten zum Start der Kampagne eine Erinnerungsmail.

Bei einer erfolgreichen Finanzierung über Crowdfunding hat mir der Reseller angeboten den Versand/Import für die Gehäuse zu übernehmen, vielleicht werden dann auch einige Gehäuse in deren Shops aufgenommen, weil dann die MOQ keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Eine weitere wichtige Neuigkeit ist die Fertigstellung des Benutzerhandbuchs, welches im A5 Querformat dem A4-SFX beiliegt. (A4 wäre zu groß für die Verpackung). Das Handbuch hat mich sehr viele Stunden Arbeit gekostet, weshalb ich nun froh bin, dass es fertig ist. Solltet ihr Fehler in diesem finden, schreibt mir doch bitte eine PM oder Email.




https://www.dan-cases.com/downloads/a4sfx_manual1.0.pdf

Das Handbuch findet ihr unter dem nachfolgenden Link: 
https://www.dan-cases.com/downloads/a4sfx_manual1.0.pdf
Was gibt es nun noch zu tun?

-    Erstellen eines Quality-Guide für LianLi
-    Gründen von DAN-Cases
-    Registrierung bei der EAR über einen Dienstleister
-    Erstellen der Produktseite auf der Crowdfunding-Plattform
-    Starten der Crowdfunding-Kampagne

Weitere Details zur Crowdfunding-Kampagne folgen in den nächsten Wochen.

Ich wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende

Viele Grüße


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

"Das Handbuch in A4 ist zu groß für die Verpackung."


Das kann fast ein kleiner Werbeslogan werden 
Freut mich, dass du damit jetzt durch bist!

Eine kleine Anmerkung in Eigennutzung:
Bei Kickstarter habe ich schon ein Konto


----------



## dark_blue (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ein klasse Handbuch und die Grafiken sind sehr detailliert, da könnte sich manch anderer Hersteller ne Scheibe abschneiden. 

Weiß ja nicht, wie du das mit Fremdwerbung hällst oder siehst, aber ein  "magnetischer  Kreuzschlitz-Schraubendreher" würde sicher in der Beschreibung genügen.  Ausser du bekommst von Phillips Anteile für den Verkauf des Schraubendrehers.


----------



## derTino (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ein sehr schönes und verständliches Handbuch. Klare Zeichnungen, Angabe der Schraubentypen (schreib doch in der Übersicht die mitgelieferte Anzahl gleich dazu, dann kann man sortieren, bevor man anfängt und mus snicht erst durchblättern).
Was mir persönlich gut gefällt und auch die Liebe zum Projekt zeigt, sind die Danksagungen. *Daumen hoch*


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



dark_blue schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, wie du das mit Fremdwerbung hällst oder siehst, aber ein  "magnetischer  Kreuzschlitz-Schraubendreher" würde sicher in der Beschreibung genügen.  Ausser du bekommst von Phillips Anteile für den Verkauf des Schraubendrehers.



Das Phillips Kreutzschlitz ist eine Standartisierte Kreutzschlitzform. Google mal danach . Daher auch die korrekte Bezeichnung.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



dark_blue schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, wie du das mit Fremdwerbung hällst oder siehst, aber ein  "magnetischer  Kreuzschlitz-Schraubendreher" würde sicher in der Beschreibung genügen.  Ausser du bekommst von Phillips Anteile für den Verkauf des Schraubendrehers.



Das ist schon ganz richtig wie das drin steht . Man unterscheidet bei Kreuzschlitzschrauben zwischen den Antrieben Phillips-Recess - kurz "Phillips" bzw. "PH" und Phillips-Prozidriv - kurz "Prozidriv" bzw. "PZ" Antriebe . Die Bezeichnung "Phillips" hat dabei nichts mit der Firma Philips (mit einem "l") zu tun, die du vermutlich meinst . 
Dementsprechend sollte man sehr wohl den passenden Schraubendreher wählen. Zwar kriegt man eine PH2 Schraube in der Regel auch mit einem PZ2-Schraubendrehen gut auf oder zu, aber der Schraubendreher passt dann eben nicht exakt in den Schraubenkopf. Dadurch kommt es zu Verformungen und man rutscht auch leichter ab.

Edit: ... too late


----------



## dark_blue (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Okay dann will ich mal nix dazu gesagt haben, man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## StormForU (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die Anleitung ist echt richtig gut geworden und super verständlich durch die blauen Akzente.
Aber ich würde derTino dabei zustimmen, schon gleich am Anfang, Stückzahlen für die einzelnen Komponenten mit einzubringen


----------



## bigdaniel (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

An die Stückzahl hab ich auch schon gedacht. Vielleicht werde ich es vor der Produktion noch ergänzen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

optisch finde ich das Handbuch auch sehr gelunden
aber ich würde dort, wie auf deiner HP auch, noch diverse Specs unterbringen zu den möglichen Abmessungen diverser Hardwarekomponenten (Kühlerhöhe, Grafikkartenlänge etc.)


----------



## Captain_Bedal (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das Handbuch gefällt mir wunderbar! Vor allem die blauen Akzente vereinfachen das Arbeit mit sicherheit ungemein! Sonst: Das mit der Stückzahl ist der einzige Kritikpunkt, der wurde aber auch schon oft genug genannt und auf den bist du ja auch schon eingegangen 

Vondaher: Super arbeit, die investierte Zeit hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Viel Glück beim crowdfounding  Damit dieses schöne Projekt auch zugänflich für die ganze Welt wird


----------



## Lowmotion (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

-------------


----------



## DerBalu (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also mit mir hast du schon mal einen Supporter mehr...
Sobald ich die Meldung über den Crowdfunding-Start erhalte, bin ich 2 Minuten später schon "Unterstützer"...

Wenn es doch nur schneller ginge - ja ich weiß, du kannst es wahrscheinlich schon nicht mehr hören...


----------



## extremedaneben (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wenn es soweit ist und die E-Mail raus geht, dann ist das Case quasi schon bestellt


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich hoffe man kann dich dann auf Kickstarter oder wo auch immer auch mit kleineren Beiträgen  unterstützen. Ich will dich unterstützen aber erstens habe ich nicht das Geld für das Case und wüsste damit auch nichts anzufangen, da meine ganze  Hardware auf MIDI bis Hightower ausgelegt ist


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Captain_Bedal schrieb:


> Das mit der Stückzahl ist der einzige Kritikpunkt, der wurde aber auch schon oft genug genannt und auf den bist du ja auch schon eingegangen



Ich habe die Stückzahlen der Schrauben nun hinzugefügt.


----------



## Lowmotion (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Nur nochmal ganz am Rande: die nächsten Systemanforderungen stehen vor der Tür. Und das wird dann VR sein. Die Oculus Rift oder HTC Vive wird vermutlich der zentrale Mittelpunkt dieses Jahr werden. Während Ende 2014 ein Quadcore für Spiele per Abfrage notwendig wurde, so verlangt 2016 die Oculus Rift 1x USB 3.0 für die Brille, 1x USB 3.0 für den Tracker, 1x USB 3.0 für den Touch Controller und 1x USB 2.0 für alternative Controller. Quasi braucht man für die komplette VR Ausstattung Ende des Jahres 3x USB 3.0 Anschlüsse von Intel.


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das schaffen ja gute ausgestatte Boards auch ohne Probleme  1 front Anschluss hat man ja dann auch noch


----------



## Captain_Bedal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wobei VR doch aufgrund des Preises wohl eher nicht für die Mehrheit der Benutzer ein Kriterium sein wird. Die, die sich VR holen haben Midi- und Big-Tower und am besten Multi-GPU und 2011-3. Das leg ich jetzt mal so fest. . B2T: Mit dem richtigen Boards gehts wenn man umbedingt möchte, aber das A4 spricht denke ich mehr Personen an, die entweder auf ihrem kleinen Office-PC auch mal daddln wollen, oder ihre Hardware af kleinst möglichen raum zusammen pfärchen wollen (LAN-Party geher etc.).


----------



## SnugglezNRW (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

VR ist durchaus möglich mit dem A4.
was sinnvolleres wie eine 980ti gibt's es im highendsektor aktuell nicht, und die karte passt ins case. von SLI Systemen halte ich persönlich eh nix. Zudem gibt es ausreichend Boards mit mehr als genug USB 3.0 Schnittstelle um eine Occulus zu betreiben.
Und mehr brauch man auch schon eigentlich gar nicht.
Abgesehen davon wird es noch 2-3 Jahre dauern bis vernünftige Software auf dem Markt erscheint das man VR wirklich mal voll auskosten kann.
Bis dahin sollte der Grafikkarten Sektor ebenfalls wieder was brauchbares veröffentlich haben.

Fazit:
Man brauch definitiv kein ATX System für VR. ITX bietet einem mehr als ausreichend Lösungen.


----------



## Kotzi01 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hallo Daniel....

Mal so ganz grob... was denkst du wann werden wir so ein Gehäuse kaufen können? wenn das mit Growdfunding Funktioniert....

Gibt es denn vielleicht eine Ausweichmöglichkeit an so ein Gehäuse zu kommen? 

Bin wirklich verrückt danach geworden.... es wird nur wahrscheinlich so werden das ich mir noch LED´s einbaue... ich mag sehen wenn die HDD´s Arbeiten... das muss Blinken bei mir....

Nee mal im ernst... sag mal was du ganz grob schätzt....vielleicht auch mal PN

Ach und passt das Board da rein? Schau dir das Board mal an wegen der SV Platine und Soundkarte:
ASUS MAXIMUS VIII IMPACT GAMING Z170
Grüße


----------



## the_leon (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das Board passt rein.
Das wurde bei dem Test von Golem(?) verbaut.


----------



## Kotzi01 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Danke für die Info....

Ich denke mal es wird ein SFX-L Netzteil werden... das SFX von Silverstone mit 600Watt soll mit der Qualität nicht so gut sein. 

Wie ist das dann mit den HDD´s? ich bekomme nur 2x 2,5Zoll HDD´s rein bei einem SFX-L Netzteil? Wollte eine SSD und eine 2TB 2.5Zoll 9mm Platte einbauen?

Grüße


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

ZITAT:
Abhängig von der Größe des Netzteils, können zwei 2.5" Festplatten oder SSDs in der Festplattenaufnahme montiert werden. Die Aufnahme wird mit Vibrationsdämpfern mit dem Gehäuse verbunden. Einen dritten Montageplatz für SSDs bietet das Gehäuse hinter der Frontabdeckung. Die Aufnahme wird mit Vibrationsdämpfern mit dem Gehäuse verbunden. Einen dritten Montageplatz für SSDs bietet das Gehäuse hinter der Frontabdeckung."



Steht alles da. Bei sfx NT hast du 3 2,5 Zoll Plätze und bei sfx-l nur 2


----------



## Kotzi01 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

ahh OK danke.....

Hat wer hier schon so nen Case? Kommt man an ein Vorserien Case ran?  Kanns gar nimmer abwarten )))


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Glaub 1 oder 2 Cases sind für Reviews unterwegs. Im Moment glaub ich teils in den USA. 

Einen hat Daniel. Und ich glaub ein Prototyp ging an irgendeinem User. Aus welchem gorum weiß ich leider nicht.

Kann dir aber nicht garantieren, dass meine Behauptung korrekt ist. Ich meine nur sowas mal gelesen zu haben.


----------



## the_leon (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Dan hat den Prototyp von dem Case mit dem Powerboard und externem Netzteil an nen User verkauft.


----------



## Lowmotion (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Kotzi01 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info....
> 
> Ich denke mal es wird ein SFX-L Netzteil werden... das SFX von Silverstone mit 600Watt soll mit der Qualität nicht so gut sein.
> 
> ...




Ich kenne kein SFX oder SFX-L, dass von hoher Qualität zeugt, technisch auf dem neusten Stand ist und einen leisen Lüfter hat. Bequiet hat faktisch kein SFX im Angebot. Die 400 Watt Version ist ein +5v Model. Die 2,5" Halterungen brauche ich fast nur für 2,5" Festplatten. Die sollten symetrisch festgeschraubt sein. SSDs interessiert das alles nicht. Die können sonstwo "stecken" und da das Gehäuse kein Window hat, spielt es auch keine Rolle wenn man sie irgendwo anders unterbringt. Ein selbstklebendes Klettband reicht auch aus.

Das *ASUS MAXIMUS VIII IMPACT GAMING Z170 interesierte mich bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo bekannt wurde, dass es nur einen U.2 statt M.2* besitzt. Dann leiste ich mir lieber die kleinere ITX Version mit M.2 (samt aktuellem Cashback). Denn die Stromversorgung des Impact ist zwar "nett", aber bei den minimalen Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten von ein paar Prozent bei Skylake braucht man es aktuell nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kotzi01 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hallo 

-Also zum Netzteil.... ich wollte das verbauen: 

*===Soll jetzt hier keine Werbung werden aber ich sehe das größte Problem bei einem ordentlichen Netzteil für das Case===*

*SilverStone SST-SX500-LG 500W, PC-Netzteil*


Kabel-Management, Lüfter temperaturgeregelt, 80 PLUS Gold zertifiziert, semi-passive Kühlung, Haswell-kompatibel
125 x 64 x 130 mm

Das müsste doch halbwegs Neumodig sein? Steht ja zumindest Haswell Kompatibel dazu....
mit 120mm Lüfter und 500Watt Power müssten für ne 980 TI und nen 6700K doch reichen?


-Wegen der HDD: Wenn ich ein SFX-L verbaue dann passt ja noch eine 2,5Zoll HDD zu der SSD mit rein. Das wäre ja OK...
-Was habe ich den effektiv für vorteile wenn ich meine Festplatten über U.2 anschließe? SATA3 ist doch ausreichend schnell?
ein M.2 Anschluss wäre mir natürlich auch lieber! Wie ist denn die W-Lan Karte angebunden? ist das nicht M.2 bei dem ASUS Impact?
Welches ASUS Board meinst du denn? Kann man Skylake so wenig übertakten ja? Ich habe noch keinen... bin noch bei einem Q6600 der auf 4GHz Läuft... alle welt spricht vom Übertakten.... was ich eigentlich schon in einem gesundem Maße machen wollte. Wichtig wäre ja auch mal zu klären ob auch ab Werk übertaktete Grafikkarten eingebaut werden können... z.B. Zotak AMP Extreme... Muss man ja auf die Hitzeentwicklung schauen (wo ich mir bei dem Case aber nicht so den Kopf mache da es wirklich gut gestaltet ist) und wiederum auf den Stromhunger einer solchen Grafikkarte... ob da die 500W Netzteilleistung noch reichen... die Karte soll bei Übertaktung schon mal 320Watt  nehmen wenn das überhaupt reicht... ob das auch gut ist das Netzteil auf 100% laufen zu lassen? Das Silverstone SST-SX600-G mit 600Watt muss ja da echt Probleme damit haben.. auch allgemein die Qualität wie im englischen Rewiev beschrieben ist nicht so toll.... das hatte ich zu erst gedacht wegen den 600Watt... ist aber wohl schon 3Jahre alt von der Bauart her und deswegen steht Haswell Kompatibel auch nicht dabei...vom Preis mal ganz abgesehen... ca. 120Euro! 


-so letzter Punkt: wo bekomme ich denn jetzt so nen Case her? Daniel!!!!!!!!!!??????????  

Selber bauen? Hast die Maße mal? 


Grüße Jungs


----------



## Lowmotion (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die Netzteile: https://geizhals.de/?cat=gehps&xf=4174_SFX-L#xf_top sind alle baugleich. Die Seriestreuung ist relativ hoch (soweit ich das gelesen habe). Das sind alles keine "Markennetzteile", sondern eine Stufe darunter (wenn man das so nennen darf). Ich beziehe mich dabei auf die Tests, wo die Produkte kleine unnötige Macken aufweisen.

Dennoch sind sie so gut, dass man sie kaufen kann.

Dein Q6600 hat 2,4 Ghz @ 4,0 Ghz. Das sind 66% Übertaktung. Ein 6700k hat 4,0 Ghz, aber einen Turbo von 4,2 Ghz. Wenn du die CPU auf 4,5 Ghz übertaktest, dann hast du nicht einmal 12,5% Mehrleistung, da man etwas "quer" vom Turbo ausgehen muss. Ein Kern bekommt den Turbo mit 4,2 Ghz. Also hast du grob 10% durch die Übertaktung gewonnen. Mehr als 4,5 Ghz sind mit viel Spannung selten machbar und kaum gut zu kühlen. Deswegen ist Übertaktung nahezu tot.
Der Arbeitsspeicher sollte möglichst schnell sein. Das wäre der einzige Grund für einen Z-Chipsatz. Doch die anderen Chipsätze bieten nun schon Support bis DDR4-2666 (muss man für jedes Board nachlesen).
Als Board hatte ich das ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming (90MB0MQ0-M0EAY0)              im Sinn. Das Board hat alles was man möchte. Doch M.2 ist a.) heiss und b.) überteuert und daher c.) relativ nutzlos. Im A4 wäre der zusätzliche Steckplatz natürlich eine sinnvolle Alternative, aber den M.2 haben auch "günstigere" Mainboards.

Die 980 Ti wird heiss, aber nicht deren GPU, sondern die VRM. Die ersten Karten sterben schon und ganze Serien (Inno3D x3 und x4) sterben vor sich hin. Meine Karte hat eine dicke Wasserkühlung drauf und die ist auch notwendig. Das paßt nicht ins A4. Man könnte die Wasserkühlung extern montieren, was ich bei anderen, kleinen Gehäuse gemacht habe.

Für mich persönlich wäre das System nichts, aber es wäre wohl der "overkill":

Intel 6700k
Asus z170i Pro Gaming
2x8 Gbyte DDR4-3000
1x Samsung 950 Pro / SM951 NVMe mit 128 oder 256 Gbyte als Boot OS
1x beliebige SSD mit 480/512 Gbyte 2,5"
Aktuelles 980 Ti (mein Traum der MSI Lightning paßt nicht). Eventuell paßt die neue GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming Windforce.


----------



## Kotzi01 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Danke für die Info´s!   


was ist denn so das Maximale an Grafikkarte was so Leistungsmäßig rein passt? Ne AMD Fury X? 
Gabs da nicht ne Nano von? Mit so ner Kurzen würde ich mir auch zutrauen noch ne Wasserkühlung in das Case mit einzufügen! ne kleine Laing DDC Pumpe und nen 80Radiator oder was Spezielles... müsste man halt mal vor sich haben das Case 

Wenn dann sollte es Grafiktechnisch schon maximal sein! 

Das die 980Ti so am ende ist mit ner Luftkühlung wusste ich noch nicht. Betreibe meine Grafikkarten aber seit 2 Generationen nur noch mit H2O wegen der Lautstärke... war im Spielemodus einfach nocht mehr hinnehmbar... so wirds ja hier auch sein.... (mal von einer guten Custom mal abgesehen...)

Passt denn die 
Samsung MZ-V5P512BW 512 GBan das ASUS Gaming mit voller Anbindung und in das Gehäuse? wäre auch eine sehr Interessante Kombination!???

Grüße


----------



## BlackTama (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Soviele unstruktierte Fragen die man auch per SuFu easy findet in dem Thread (kann verstehen wenn man keinen Bock hat 170 Seiten zu lesen).
-AMD Fury X passt nicht ohne dass du den Radiator wohin schraubst wo eigentlich andere Teile hinsollten. 
-Übertaktung in dem Case ist möglich allerdings in geringem Maße, und es kommt auch drauf an was du Übertaktest. Eine CPU jenseits der 100W TDP wie deinen Q6600 wird in dem Case nicht möglich sein. Achte bei dem Case lieber auf Lautstärke anstatt auf ein paar Porzent mehr Performance.
- ASUS Impact gefällt mir persönlich nicht, eben wegen dem nicht verfügbaren M.2 da gibts aber genug alternativen (sogar weit günstigere) mit unbelegtem M.2
- Generell wird ne WaKü in dem Case ohne externe Komponenten nicht zufriedenstellend Umsetzbar sein, diesen Anspruch hatte Dan aber auch nie an das Case.  Mit ner Nano wird das ganze nicht unmöglich sein aber schon ne ordentliche Bastellösung ergeben. Fazit: Wer ne WaKü will, ist mit einem Gehäuse das Dan für Luftkühlung optimiert hat falsch bedient IMO.
- Falls dir die 500W nicht reichen: SilverStone Ready with a 700-Watt SFX-L Power Supply | techPowerUp  Allerdings verstehe ich nicht wie man bei nem winzigen Case noch den Anspruch haben kann eine übertaktete GPU jenseits der 400w einzubauen. Ganz zu schweigen davon bei einem 220-250€ Case und Plänen über 500€+ GPUs noch zu jammern wenn mal ein "exotisches" Netzteil mehr als 100€ kostet 

MfG Tama


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also, Hinter der Nano sollte n 120mm Radiator einpassen.
Mit ner 120mm AiO kann man dann nen 5820K wahrscheinlich besser kühlen als mit dem Komischen anderem Teil.


----------



## Kotzi01 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



BlackTama schrieb:


> Soviele unstruktierte Fragen die man auch per SuFu easy findet in dem Thread (kann verstehen wenn man keinen Bock hat 170 Seiten zu lesen).
> -AMD Fury X passt nicht ohne dass du den Radiator wohin schraubst wo eigentlich andere Teile hinsollten.
> -Übertaktung in dem Case ist möglich allerdings in geringem Maße, und es kommt auch drauf an was du Übertaktest. Eine CPU jenseits der 100W TDP wie deinen Q6600 wird in dem Case nicht möglich sein. Achte bei dem Case lieber auf Lautstärke anstatt auf ein paar Porzent mehr Performance.
> - ASUS Impact gefällt mir persönlich nicht, eben wegen dem nicht verfügbaren M.2 da gibts aber genug alternativen (sogar weit günstigere) mit unbelegtem M.2
> ...



Ja mensch das ist doch hier nur mal ne Diskussion oder? Ich jammer doch gar nicht oder hab exotische wünsche die nie gedacht waren für das Case! Mach mir halt nur mal laut Gedanken! Darf man das nicht mehr? dann schließt doch bitte den Thread! Wenn´s gejammer war sorry.... mach mir halt nur Gedanken was wie wo möglich wäre und ist! Daniels Bemühungen finde ich super! Wollte mit meinen Fragen niemals behaupten er hat was falsch gemacht oder in eine falsche Richtung entwickelt. Das Netzteil will ich deswegen größer als 300Watt damit es eben leise ist! Laufen eben nicht immer an der Belastungsgrenze! Nen Q6600 würde ich freilich nicht in das Case stecken... kam das nicht deutlich rüber? 

Ganz ehrlich BlackTama.... dann lasse ich es halt... wenn man in einem Forum nix mehr schreiben darf, weil man angst hat das irgend jemand eine Frage schon wieder zu viel ist oder nicht passt ist das sehr traurig!!!! Hatte mich seit paar Monaten dafür Interessiert aber nun ist das wohl vorbei!

so long....


----------



## StormForU (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Was das Netzteilthema angeht, will nicht jeder immer möglichst viel Leistung für wenig Geld? Ich denke so etwas ist menschlich.
Und @Kotzi01 du hast jetzt auch wieder überreagiert. Einfach das was BlackTama geschrieben hat hinnehmen und es sind ja auch wahre Sachen dabei. Man kann immer falsch verstanden werden.
Deshalb sehe solche Kommentare doch bitte nicht als böswillige Kritik, sondern entweder beachte sie nicht oder versuche es einfach positive Kritik aufzunehmen, bei der dir der Ton nicht ganz passt 

So BTT:
Deine Idee mit der Nano und WaKü finde ich echt interessant, vorallem da Dan schon bewiesen hat, dass Gaming Prozessoren in seinem Gehäuse locker gekühlt werden können.
Mann glaube ich vielleicht sogar einen Dual 80mm reinbekommen, wenn die Kabel der Nano möglichst schnell aus dem Weg gehen. denn die Nano ist ewas über 15 cm und die Radiatoren je nach Aufbau nur etwas über 16cm . Mit nem Dremel könnte man da vielleicht etwas hinbekommen


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

naja, n dual 80er ist nicht unbedingt viel größer als n 120er.
und du kannst nochmal 2cm draufschlagen wegen den anschlüssen, dann wirds von der Höhe her knapp und von der Länge her auch...
und es gibt einen einfachen Grund, warum ins A4 SFX eine Wakü rein muss...


----------



## Vhailor (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Kotzi01 schrieb:


> 1. Was habe ich den effektiv für vorteile wenn ich meine Festplatten über U.2 anschließe? SATA3 ist doch ausreichend schnell?
> 2. Wie ist denn die W-Lan Karte angebunden? ist das nicht M.2 bei dem ASUS Impact?
> 3. Welches ASUS Board meinst du denn?
> 4. Wichtig wäre ja auch mal zu klären ob auch ab Werk übertaktete Grafikkarten eingebaut werden können...
> ...



War das nun so schwer, das mal zu strukturieren? Da steigt man ja überhaupt nicht durch.
1. Google - SATA-Express vor dem Aus: SFF-8639 wird zu U.2 umbenannt . Vorteile zu SATA - Geschwindigkeit. Praktischer Nutzen? Gering, wie viele Tests des theoretisch gleich schnellen M.2 zeigen.
2. Ja, aber anderer Slot. Kein 2280 mit PCIe 3.0 mit 4 Lanes, der hier von Interesse ist.
3. Hat er doch gesagt, die kleinere Variante. Ein kurzer Blick auf Geizhals hätte da das Z170I Pro Gaming als enzige Alternative offenbart. Intel Sockel 1151 mit Hersteller: ASUS, Formfaktor: Mini-ITX, Chipsatz: Z170 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
4. Das ist nicht wichtig zu klären, weil das schon 100 Mal geklärt wurde.
5. Ja, reicht.
6. Wie alle anderen auch - warte auf die Kampagne.
7. Maße und weitere Infos stehen auf der HP - https://www.dan-cases.com/dana4.php

Wie schon einige Male geschrieben, weiß ich nicht, was immer alle gegen das SFX-L haben. Das kam bei Tests gut weg. Ich seh da keine Probleme.

edit: Da ichs grade sehe: Bevor du es falsch verstehst - nicht übel nehmen . Das meiste davon wurde halt nur schon ausreichend diskutiert. Da muss man auf Seite 170 nicht mehr im Urschleim rühren (finde ich). Weiterführende Fragen/Anregungen sind natürlich immer gerne willkommen.



the_leon schrieb:


> und es gibt einen einfachen Grund, warum ins A4 SFX eine Wakü rein muss...



Warum ??


----------



## BlackTama (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hui das hat ja ne Welle losgelöst :S
@Kotzi01 Also wollte dir nicht den Spaß an dem Case verderben, wollte nur deutlich machen dass in meinen Augen ein paar deiner Ideen in meinen Augen schwer realisierbar sind.

- Zur internen WaKü mit der Nano:
Da sollten möglichst flache Komponenten dazu nötig sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die folgenden Links können sich interessierte mal anschauen:
EK Water Blocks EK-Annihilator Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland damit bleibt über der CPU mehr freiraum.
MagiCool Xflow Copper Radiator I (MC-RAD120G2X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland alternativ können die Anschlüsse auch in andere Richtungen zeigen.

Sobald man das Case vor sich hat, kann ja ausprobiert werden welche Lösung wie gut kühlt/laut ist.
 Wieviel TDP mit so ner WaKü Konstruktion im Dan A4 vernünftig kühlbar sind kann ich nicht sagen, dazu müssen sich die Käufer dann hier über ihre Builds austauschen.
Solange bis hier (oder im Amiforum) jemand eine vernüftige WaKü Lösung präsentiert, kann man ja noch easy einen C7 Luftkühler draufsetzen und abwarten 


Und noch was zum Träumen:
ASUS ROG POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5 Platinum, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (90YV08LO-MONM00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Ne zukünftige HBM2 GPU in nanodimension mit so nem hybriden Kühler wäre mein Traum, damit könnte man echt seinen Spaß mit dem Case haben.

MfG,
Tama


----------



## Vhailor (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



BlackTama schrieb:


> - Zur internen WaKü mit der Nano:
> Da sollten möglichst flache Komponenten dazu nötig sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die folgenden Links können sich interessierte mal anschauen:
> EK Water Blocks EK-Annihilator Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland damit bleibt über der CPU mehr freiraum.
> MagiCool Xflow Copper Radiator I (MC-RAD120G2X) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland alternativ können die Anschlüsse auch in andere Richtungen zeigen.
> ...



Ganz genau so wird das gemacht . Hab mir die beiden Links angesehen und bin prinzipiell voll bei dir. Nur wo lässt du den AGB ? Und Radiatoren mit integriertem Wasservorrat sind afaik zu dick, um sie inkl. Lüfter IN das Case zu bekommen. Wenn es allerdings eine Lösung gibt, alles IM Case zu verstauen, wäre ich happy das umzusetzen. Ich glaube nur nicht dran.


----------



## hannes:) (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Naja, bei nem relativ kleinen Kreislauf braucht man auch keinen großen AGB, da sich das Volumen des Wassers nicht riesig verändert. Und wenn man handwerklich nicht komplett unbegabt ist es sollte es auch kein Ding der unmöglichkeit sein einen kleinen, an das Gehäuse angepassten, AGB zu bauen. Problematischer bei so kleinen Größen wird es dann glaube ich eher bei der Schaumbildung und dem Ansaugen von Luft in den Kreislauf. Wenn ich das Problem angehen müsste, würde ich denke ich einen AGB bauen, der "Rand voll" mit Wasser ist und über die Elastizität der Wandung die Volumendifferenz ausgleicht. Quasi einen geschlossenen Kreislauf an den ein Luftballon angeschlossen ist, der sich dann bei Volumenänderungen ausdehnt oder zusammen zieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So oder so ähnlich. Der Ballon steckt dann selber noch in einem Behälter, der am höchsten Punkt nur eine kleine Öffnung (1), bzw. einen Schlauch der noch höher geht hat. So wird das Wasser für den Fall der Fälle noch aufgefangen. Man sollte dann halt nur vor jedem Transport kontrollieren, ob noch alles so ist wie es sein sollte. Von links (3) kommt das Wasser vom Radiator und geht rechts (2) direkt wieder zur Pumpe. Die Form des Gehäuses ist relativ beliebig und kann optimal angepasst werden, der Ballon passt sich da schon an.
So sollte man dann auch das Problem mit der Schaumbildung und dem Ansaugen von Luft relativ gut in den Griff bekommen.

Oder was meint ihr, ich hatte noch nie eine Wasserkühlung und beabsichtige mir auch nicht eine zuzulegen.
Aber wenn ich das im Dan A4 machen würde, dann denke ich so oder so ähnlich.

Ideen / Vorschläge / Kritik?

Gruß und weiterhin frohes Schaffen.

hannes


----------



## the_leon (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die Volumenänderungen sind so gering, da reicht die Ausdehnung der Schläuche um das Auszugleichen. Ein AGB ist vor allem Beim befüllen wichtig, danach brauchst du ihn eig. nicht mehr.
Du kannst auch einfach keinen AGB verwenden, nur beim Befüllen ist es schwer, das blasenfrei hinzubekommen.


----------



## StormForU (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



BlackTama schrieb:


> Und noch was zum Träumen:
> ASUS ROG POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5 Platinum, GeForce GTX 980 Ti, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (90YV08LO-MONM00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Ne zukünftige HBM2 GPU in nanodimension mit so nem hybriden Kühler wäre mein Traum, damit könnte man echt seinen Spaß mit dem Case haben.
> 
> MfG,
> Tama



So etwas wäre natürlich wunderschön und ich denke so etwas wird auch kommen.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

DA bin ich ja gespannt, was es für builds mit dem A4 geben wird :freu:


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wer sich an einer externen Wakü nicht stört kann dies auch so realisieren:


----------



## StormForU (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also ich würde mit so etwas überhaupt kein Problem haben jedoch hätte ich immer Angst die Lamellen zu verbiegen


----------



## the_leon (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Dan, hast du mal geschaut, ob dir Löcher vom Abstand her passen würde?
Dass man 120mm Lüfter auf dem Seitenteil befestigen kann, 2 neben einander.
Dann könnte man mit Abstandhalter nen 240mm Radi befestigen.


----------



## BlackTama (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ja du kannst eine WaKü auch ohne AGB nutzen. Nur Befüllen/Entlüften macht dann echt wenig Spaß.
Hier dazu mal wieder eine kleine Inspiration wie das ablaufen kann:
Einmal die Anleitung (Abbildungen 3-6 sind relevant) : Fillport HowTo
Einmal das Produkt: Aquacomputer Fillport mit EntlÃ¼ftungsleitung und BefÃ¼llflasche | Fillport | ZubehÃ¶r fÃ¼r BehÃ¤lter | AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany

Aber wie schon gesagt wenn der Platz irgendwie reicht, einen winzigen AGB rein dann tut man sich deutlich leichter.
Und wie gesagt ich lass das lieber einen WaKü Profi im A4 vormachen, bis ich Laie da nachziehe^^

LG,
Tama


----------



## Vhailor (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



BlackTama schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt wenn der Platz irgendwie reicht, einen winzigen AGB rein dann tut man sich deutlich leichter.
> Und wie gesagt ich lass das lieber einen WaKü Profi im A4 vormachen, bis ich Laie da nachziehe^^



Da haben wir den selben Plan . Externe Lösungen kommen für mich jedenfalls nicht infrage.


----------



## hema8193 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Finde auch eine externe Lösung fehl am Platz. Da hast du so ein tolles kleines Gehäuse und dann musst du extern noch ne Lösung nehmen, dass wirkt dann natürlich nicht mehr so aufgeräumt.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

4 Stehbolzen oben aufs Gehäuse, dann passt auch ein 280er Radi drauf...


----------



## StormForU (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Jaa genau 
und an die Seiten 1080 Moras 
ab einem bestimmten Grad an Perversion sähe das vielleicht auch wieder interessant aus. Ein PC, bei dem man nur Radiatoren sehen kann


----------



## the_leon (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Warum nicht das A4 in einen Airplex Gigant stecken?
Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 1680 mit aquaero 6 Pro, Aluminium (33305) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## StormForU (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wie ein macpro Mülleimer


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



the_leon schrieb:


> Warum nicht das A4 in einen Airplex Gigant stecken?
> Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 1680 mit aquaero 6 Pro, Aluminium (33305) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Passt nicht. Habs grad nachgemessen.  

Da ich das Case nicht zerschneiden möchte werde ich nur 2 Löcher für Schlauchdurchführungen bohren. AGB und beide Pumpen werde ich auslagern.

Pumpen und AGB werden unsichtbar und nicht störend im/am/um den Tisch angebracht.  Hab da schon Einiges geplant


----------



## -H1N1- (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wer hier mit dem Gedanken einer WaKü spielt, sollte sich gleich dieses Case kaufen (so wie ich ):

https://www.ncases.com/


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Zu groß^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Zu groß^^



genauer gesagt ca. doppelt so groß 
hab auch schon an eine externe wakü lösung gedacht
kann man ja simpel selber bauen
ein schön langen 480er radi unter die Tischplatte schrauben, daneben pumpe und agb,.... bissl verkleiden das ganze und fertig


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Bei mir kommen beide d5 und der AGB in ein kleines selfmade Gehäuse,  welches grad groß genug für die Pumpen und AGB ist. 

Das Case würde dann entweder hinten an den Vesa Halterungen vom Monitor befestigt oder durch ne simple Halterung hinten an den Monitor gehängt. 

Vorteil: Das Case stört nicht auf dem Tisch.

Wäre ja auch bloede. Man kauft sich so ein Mini Gehäuse um Platz zu sparen und stellt aber dann n 2tes Case neben das Dan A4.


Das Dan case wollte ich auch nicht großartig modden. Nur 2 Löcher für Schlauchdurchführungen.  Will das Teil nicht verunstalten.


----------



## MDJ (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hier wurde vor paar Seiten ja noch über passende CPU-Kühler gesprochen. Als Kühler mit nur 47mm war auch der neue Cryorig C7 im Gespräch.
Bei manchen Boards gibt es bei manchen Intel-Boards Kompatibilitäts-Probleme mit der Backplate. Auf der Rückseite mancher Boards (z.B. ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming) befinden sich Bauteile neben der Sockel-Platte, wodurch die Backplate nicht gerade aufliegen kann. Bei dem ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming z.B. scheitert es an knappen 1,8mm - 2mm.
Aber da die Backplate nicht aus Metall, sondern aus Kunststoff ist, lässt sie sich mit einem Dremel sehr leicht bearbeiten, wodurch man diese Stelle an der Backplate einfach rausschleifen oder rausfeilen kann.
Aber bitte nicht versuchen es mit einem Messer heraus zu schneiden. Das Kunststoff ist dafür zu fest und man rutscht sehr leicht mit einer Klinge ab.


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

THX erstmal für die Info. Ist für mich zwar wegen der WaKü ja nicht interessant, aber für Luftkühlende schon.

BTW kann man  1,5mm Backplate Stahlblech auch bearbeiten


----------



## StormForU (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Gute Informationen 
Da würden sich bestimmt sonst einige drüber ärgern


----------



## Vhailor (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

...vor allem, wenn das Messer abrutscht und im Arm landet . Das mit der ausladenden Backplate ist allerdings interessant. Hätte ich jedenfalls nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## MDJ (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Vhailor schrieb:


> ...vor allem, wenn das Messer abrutscht und im Arm landet .


Genau das kann sehr schnell passieren, zumindest im Finger. Wie gesagt, weis nicht welche Boards betroffen sind. Bilder von Mainboard-Rückseiten sind ja leider rar. Zum Glück lässt sich die Backplate aber mit entsprechendem Werkzeug leicht bearbeiten, insofern man es sich zutraut. Garantie des Kühlers ist aber dann natürlich weg, aber das Teil passt dann^^
Wenn ich heute Abend daheim bin werde ich mal Bilder hochladen, damit ihr euch das mal genauer ansehen könnt.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Man könnte den Radi auch magnetisch befestigen, dann muss man sich das schöne Gehäuse nicht zerbohren.


----------



## MDJ (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

So, hier wie versprochen die Bilder zu der Cryorig C7 - Backplate auf dem "Asus Z170I Pro Gaming" Mainboard.
*Ich werde hier vollständigkeitshalber nochmal alle Infos für Interessierte zusammenfassen.
*
Bei manchen Intel-Boards könnte es Kompatibilitäts-Probleme mit der Backplate geben. Auf der Rückseite mancher Boards befinden sich eventuell Bauteile neben der Sockel-Platte, wodurch die Backplate nicht gerade aufliegen kann. Bei dem ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming z.B. scheitert es an knappen 1,8mm - 2mm.  Wie gesagt, ich weis nicht welche Boards betroffen sind, oder welche Abstände andere Hersteller von eventuellen Bauteilen nutzen.
Wie oben schon beschrieben sind auf der Rückseite dieses Mainboards (Asus Z170I Pro Gaming) Bauteile in der Nähe des Sockels, welche der Backplate im Weg sind.
Der Bereich bzw die Bauteile um die es geht habe ich hier markiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Abstand zwischen der Sockel-Platte und den Bauteilen beträgt ca. 5,5 mm. Die Backplate des C7 benötigt aber knappe 7,3 mm, damit sie korrekt sitzt.
Andernfalls liegt die Backplate auf den Bauteilen auf.
Hier zwei Bilder dazu, vor der Anpassung der Backplate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Backplate besteht nicht aus Metall, sondern aus Kunststoff. Dieser ist zwar stabil, lässt sich aber mit einem Dremel sehr leicht bearbeiten, wodurch man diese Stelle an der Backplate einfach rausschleifen bzw. rausfräsen kann.
Achtung:
Bitte nicht versuchen es mit einem Messer heraus zu schneiden! Das Kunststoff ist dafür zu fest und man rutscht sehr leicht mit einer Klinge an dem stabilen Kunststoff ab.
Ebenfalls verliert man durch die Bearbeitung die Garantie des Kühlers.

Nachdem man das Stück vorsichtig herausgetrennt hat, muss man es noch ordentlich entgraten und komplett von Dreck (z.B. Schleif-Staub) reinigen.
Danach kann man die Backplate ganz normal montieren. Hier die Bilder mit der bearbeiteten Backplate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Dann gib die Info mal an den Hersteller des Kühlers weiter.


----------



## MDJ (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Schon längst erledigt


----------



## DOcean (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

und an den MB Hersteller, einer von beiden wird da was nicht beachtet haben...


----------



## Don_Lokus (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Nervige Frage ... aber gibt es mittlerweile Details zum Release des Case?


----------



## Noobsgodown (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Im Eingangspost steht Frühjahr 2016. Genaueres liegt aktuell wohl nicht vor.


----------



## MDJ (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

*Neue Infos zum Cryorig C7, bezüglich Inkompatibilität und Lösung.*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten bezüglich dem Kühler "Cryorig C7" und dem Thema "Inkompatibilität", auf die ich auf der vorherigen Seite hingewiesen hatte.
Hat leider paar Tage länger gedauert, aber wollte erst genügend Informationen sammeln.
Das Wichtigste aber schonmal auf die Schnelle im Voraus:* Es gibt eine offizielle Lösung*, womit der Kühler auf jedem Board montiert werden kann!

Ich fang einfach mal von vorne an:
Asus wusste bisher noch nichts von einer Inkompatibilität und meinte, dass der Kühlerhersteller eventuell die Backplate zu breit proportioniert hat.
Cryorig  äußerte sich selbst ebenfalls dazu und bestätigte zumindest, dass sie inzwischen über eine Inkompatibilität bei vereinzelten Mainboard-Modellen Bescheid wissen und haben dies auch bestätigt.
Cryorig lässt Käufer aber nicht im Stich!
Falls man von einer Inkompatibilität mit der Backplate betroffen sein sollte, soll man sich einfach an den Support wenden. Hier einfach kurz beschreiben, dass man von dem Problem betroffen ist.

Desweiteren gehören folgende Informationen mit in die Mail:
- Vorname / Nachname
- Adresse (natürlich mit Hinweis in welchem Land man lebt)
- Registrierungs-Nummer, welche bei dem C7-Kühler in der Verpackung dabei liegt

Cryorig schick dann spezielle Unterlegscheiben, mit denen man dann den Kühler montieren kann. Ich vermute, dass diese die selbe Höhe haben wie die Backplate an der entsprechenden Stelle. Der Kühler wird dann nur mit den Unterlegscheiben montiert. Die Backplate ist dann nicht nötig. Dies ist auch schon mal eine gute Information, dass die Backplate also kein zwingendes Bauteil ist. Somit wird der C7 dann praktisch so montiert wie der _Scythe Kodati_ oder der _Alpenföhn Silvretta._ Das Problem mit einer inkompatiblen Backplate fällt somit weg.
Derzeit sind besagte Unterlegscheiben zu mir unterwegs. Sobald sie da sind werde ich Bilder machen und berichten. Desweiteren werde ich sie auch ausmessen und euch die Maße mitteilen, für den Fall, dass man solche Scheiben auch selbst irgendwo organisieren kann (Baumarkt oder so).

-------------------

Noch kleine Info nebenbei was nicht mit dem Thema zu tun hat:
Bei jedem C7-Kühler (vermutlich generell bei jedem Kühler von Cryorig) liegt die von mir angesprochene Karte mit der Registrierungs-Nummer bei.
Mit dieser kann man seine 3-Jahres Garantie erweitern. Dazu erstellt ihr auf der Cryorig-Seite ein Account (oben rechts auf der Seite). Habt ihr das getan, gibt es extra einen Menüpunkt "REGISTRATION INFO" zum Hinzufügen einer Registrierungs-Nummer eines Produktes. Gebt ihr diesen ein, wird die Garantie um zusätzliche 3 Jahre erweitert. Somit habt ihr 6 Jahre Garantie auf euren Kühler 
Ich hab dies mal probiert. Jede Produkt-Registrierung wird in eurem Account gespeichert und im besagten Menüpunkt aufgelistet, inkl. Datum, bis wann die Garantie gilt. Im Fall meines C7 bis 2022.


----------



## Xcevion (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob bei der Finanzierung des Gehäuses über Kickstarter oder startnext es auch möglich sein wird, ein Gehäuse mittels Paypal zu beziehen, da meines Wissens nach Kickstarter nur Kreditkarten akzeptiert.

Edit: ok, habe mich gerade mal belesen,  falls startnext genutzt,  wären  Zahlungen ohne Kreditkarte möglich


----------



## turbosnake (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

PayPal geht nicht, aber bei deutschen Beiträgen gab es irgendeine Sonderlösung.


----------



## bigdaniel (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Es wird bei der Crowdfunding-Kampagne keine Paypal-Lösung geben. Dies ist bewusst so gewählt, denn Paypal sperrt gerne mal Konten, was zur Folge haben kann, dass man eine Sperre von bis zu 180 Tagen auf das Geld hat. Ich benötige das Geld jedoch um alle Zulieferer bezahlen zu können.


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@Xcevion:

Ich kauf dir einfach eins mit. Dann kaufst du mur das zum selben Preis per PayPal wieder ab..

Sag einfach Bescheid.


----------



## sasparilla (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

also ich verfolge das Projekt schon lange und will das Case unbedingt kaufen. Kann ich bei dem Crowdfunding auch überweisen? Habe und will keine Kreditkarte. Was passiert, wenn nicht genug Käufer zusammenkommen? 
Gibts dann eine Erstattung oder wie läuft dass dann?


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Glaub mir, das Case ist Ruck Zuck weg


----------



## bigdaniel (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wird die Zielsumme für min. 300 Gehäuse nicht erreicht bekommt jeder sein Geld automatisch zurück.


----------



## sasparilla (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wird eine Bezahlung ohne Kreditkarte möglich sein?


----------



## the_leon (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Nein.
Aber du findest sicher jemanden, der dir ein Case mitkauft und du es ihm dann per PayPal oder Überweisung abkaufen kannst


----------



## DOcean (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

bei einem deutschen Kickstarter Projekt ist es auf jeden Fall möglich per Lastschrift zu "backen" (selbst schon gemacht bei Nicht-Lustig), ob das hier auch möglich sein wird kann nur bigdaniel beantworten

Geld wird erst abgebucht wenn die gesamte Summe eingesammelt wurde, wenn zum Ende nicht alles eingesammelt wurde, wird auch nix abgebucht


----------



## Don_Lokus (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Und die Kampagne startet doch gleich wann?


----------



## MisterBombastic (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Holt euch doch einfach eine PrePaid-Kreditkarte von kalixa, kostet null, nichts, nada und ist absolut sicher.


----------



## homeboy93 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hey, erstmal klasse Arbeit mit dem Gehäuse! Sieht super elegant und hochwertig aus. Hätte da echt Interesse dran. Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## MDJ (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

*Neue Infos zum Cryorig C7, bezüglich Inkompatibilität und Lösung.
*Nochmal kurze Informationen für die User, welche die Thematik nicht mitbekommen haben:
Diese Info bezieht sich auf mein beiden vorherigen Beiträge in diesem Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...update-1-post-31-08-15-a-173.html#post7989848
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...update-1-post-31-08-15-a-174.html#post8003950

Nun ist es soweit, die versprochenen Unterlegscheiben von Cryorig sind heute angekommen. Da es bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch keine Verteilerstelle der C7-Unterlegscheiben innerhalb von Deutschland gibt, wurde sie direkt aus Taipeh / China geschickt, weshalb es natürlich ein paar Tage länger dauerte. Losgeschickt wurden sie am 01.02. und kamen heute den 12.02. an.
Cryorig hat zu den Unterlegscheiben sogar eine separierte, kleine, mehrsprachige (auch in Deutsch) Anleitung mit einer Abbildung dazu gepackt. Man sieht, Cryorig hat sich nicht nur schnell um eine Lösung gekümmert, sondern auch ordentlich!
Man legt nur die Scheiben über die Gewinde und schraubt die Montage-Muttern drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ich schon vermutet hatte, die Scheiben haben die selbe Dicke, wie Höhe in der Aussparung der Backplate.
Maße der Scheiben:
Dicke -> 2,6mm
Innendurchmesser -> 4,1mm
Außendurchmesser -> 8mm

Somit ist also gesichert, dass ihr den C7 auf euren Boards im DAN A4-SFX montieren könnt


----------



## SnugglezNRW (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

muss man ja echt zugeben,... das ist super support von Cryorig


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Jo stimmt.

MMn ist der Cryorig der beste Luftkühler fuers Dan A4.

Da waeren die schön dumm, wenn die sich so eine Gelegenheit entgehen lassen würden.

Die haben das mit diesem Case glaub ich schon mitbekommen.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Jo stimmt.
> 
> MMn ist der Cryorig der beste Luftkühler fuers Dan A4.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso


----------



## Jesse21 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Mein ASUS ROG Maximus VII Impact (90MB0JJ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland passt aber oder ?


----------



## MDJ (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Jesse21 schrieb:


> Mein ASUS ROG Maximus VII Impact (90MB0JJ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland passt aber oder ?


Das kommt drauf an, wie hoch das Mainboard mit seinen Bauteilen ist


----------



## Jesse21 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also mit normalem niedrigen RAM und einem niedrigen kühler wie dem C7, meine Frage betraf aber die hochgestellte Spannungsversorgung des Impacts


----------



## MDJ (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Deshalb meinte ich, dass es auf die Bauteile des Mainboard ankommt 
Welche Höhe hat die hochgestellte Spannungsversorgung? Falls du ein Boxed-Kühler hast, dann Klemm ihn mal aufs Board, dann siehst du, ob das Bauteil höher als der Kühler ist


----------



## theAircoookie (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Die Asus Impact Boards passen in das A4.


----------



## Lowmotion (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Kostenpflichtiger DLC angekündigt:


Das "dicke Grafikkarten" DLC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und sehr beliebt das ATX Netzteil Addon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selten so gelacht und selten so geärgert über den Ideenklau :>


----------



## MDJ (1. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wurde als Kühleralternative inzwischen auch mal der Alpenföhn Silvretta erwähnt? Hatte mir jetzt nicht alle 176 Seiten durchgelesen 
Mit seiner Bauhöhe von 45mm wäre er doch ebenfalls eine attraktive Lösung?
Die vorgeschlagenen Kühlerlösungen auf Seite 1 scheinen schon lange nicht mehr aktualisiert worden zu sein, oder gibt es schon eine aktuelle Liste?


----------



## Shaav (2. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Aktuell ist die Aufzählung definitiv nicht. Auf seiner Website ist er aber genannt. 
DAN Cases


----------



## MDJ (2. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ah, alles klar, danke


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (2. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Also ich kann den Silvretta nur empfehlen 
Er kühlt meinen i7-2600k zuverlässig in einem gedämmten Gehäuse.
Zwar momentan "nur" auf Standardtakt und leicht untervolted, aber das hauptsächlich weil ich nicht mehr Leistung brauche 
Ein bisschen -nicht viel- Reserve hat er dabei auch noch. Läuft nicht auf max


----------



## hema8193 (6. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wann kommen eigentlich wieder neue News? Schon lange nichts mehr gehört bezüglich Kickstarter oder iwelchen Vorbestellmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Shaav (7. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wenn es welche gibt...


----------



## hema8193 (7. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Danke Shaav. Bist du jetzt auch in dem Projekt eingebunden? Pressesprecher? Marketingmanagement?


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



hema8193 schrieb:


> Danke Shaav. Bist du jetzt auch in dem Projekt eingebunden? Pressesprecher? Marketingmanagement?


Soviel ich weiß macht Dan das alles selber. 

Aber wo er recht hat, da hat er recht. Wenn es was neues gibt wird man sicherlich hier oder auf der HP von dem Case etwas dazu lesen können. 

Bzw in dem Newsletter den man, so glaub ich, auf der HP abonnieren kann.


----------



## Hackintoshi (8. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

...oder man liest in anderen foren mit. Das ist aufschlußreich genug, was den verkaufsstart betrifft. Der sollte im 1st quartal '16 beginnen. Ein paar tage sind ja noch. 
Für alle interessente zum nachlesen: *Release & Crowdfounding*


----------



## bigdaniel (9. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Guten Abend zusammen.
Ich muss mich entschuldigen, dass ich den Thread hier in den letzten Wochen etwas vernachlässigt habe.


*Hier einen aktuellen Stand der Dinge:
*
Aktuell bin ich gerade dabei die CE-Zertifizierung für das Gehäuse zu machen. 
Dafür muss das Gehäuse anhand zweier Normen (EN 60950:1 & EN 50581) geprüft werden. Bevor nun die Frage aufkommt, was ist mit der Prüfung nach (EN 55022) in Bezug auf elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit, diese ist nicht Notwendig, weil ich kein Komplettsystem verkaufe. Die Prüfung nach EN 50581 mache ich selbst, denn dafür benötige ich nur alle RoHS Berichte und Deklarationen der Zulieferer. Diese habe ich nun heute alle zusammen. Die Prüfung nach EN 60950:1 lasse ich von einem zertifizierten Unternehmen machen, denn hierfür werden genormte Teststände benötigt, die ich nicht habe. Ich habe mir in der letzten Zeit diverse Angebote eingeholt um P/L Technisch das Beste zu ermitteln. Die Preise reichen in Deutschland von 2500-5400€. Vertreten sind unter anderem der TÜV Süd, TÜV Rheinland und andere akkreditierte Prüflabor wie SGS. Außerdem habe ich noch ein Angebot von LianLi von einem akkreditiertem Prüflabor in Taiwan (900€). Ich habe mich vorerst für das Prüflabor in Taiwan entschieden, weil die Ergebnisse der Norm entsprechen, LianLi schon sehr lange mit diesem Unternehmen zusammenarbeitet, das Unternehmen sich auf EN 60950:1 spezialisiert hat und der Finanzielle Schaden für mich bei einer nicht erfolgreichen Crowdfunding Kampagne überschaubar ist.
Der Test dauert ca. 3-4 Wochen und wird von mir nächste Woche angestoßen. 

*Was liegt noch an:*
- Gründung einer UG. Dieses werde ich parallel zu den Tests durchführen. Dauer ca. 20 Tage.
- Erstellung der Kickstarter Kampagne. Ich habe mich gegen StartNext und für Kickstarter entschieden, weil man die Projektseite einfach besser auf Kickstarter gestalterisch anlegen kann. StartNext ermöglicht nur ein Video + FAQ. Dauer ca. 2 Wochen.

Demnach hoffe ich ende April die Kampagne starten zu können. Diese wird dann eine Laufzeit von einem Monat haben.

*Details zur Crowdfunding Kampagne:*
- Laufzeit 1 Monat
- Verfügbare Gehäuse 1500
- Farbe kann zwischen silber und schwarz frei gewählt werden
- min. Menge wurde von mir auf 500 Stück erhöht um den Preis halten zu können.
- Der Preis des Gehäuses wird zwischen 220-230€ sein inkl. Mwst. + ca. 6€ Versand
- Nur wenn mehr als 1000 Gehäuse verkauft werden generiere ich genügend Kapital um weitere Serien in 300er Steps herstellen zu können

*Wie geht es weiter wenn die Kampagne erfolgreich sein wird?*
- Entgegennahme von größeren Bestellungen nach der Kampagne von B2B Partnern.
- Anstoßen der Bestellung bei LianLi und 3M.
- Anmeldung bei der EAR (Elektro Altgeräte Register) in Deutschland über Take-E-Away. Ist ein Dienstleister für die Anmeldung und Verwaltungstätigkeiten bei/mit der EAR.
- Aufbau eines Rechnungsdruck- und Versandsystem
- Produktion und Lieferzeit/Import 2-3 Monate.
- Auslieferung der Gehäuse

*Projekt Statistiken*
- Foren Thread Zugriffe 1,4 Millionen
- Anmelder auf der Subscription Liste: 4329

Ihr seht es ist noch viel zu tun. Ich bin alleine und mache das Projekt neben der normalen Arbeit, daher mahlen die Mühlen bei mir etwas langsamer dafür aber gründlich.
Ich kann mich auch nur wiederholen, wer jetzt ein Gehäuse sucht, sollte sich eine preiswerte Übergangslösung besorgen.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Pokerclock (9. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Informationen zum Projektverlauf! 

Frage: Ich kenne mich mit Kickstarter nicht wirklich aus. Dein Projekt wird also mein erstes, das ich dort unterstützen werde. Wird es auch möglich sein mehr als ein Gehäuse zu "bestellen"?


----------



## bigdaniel (9. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ja das wird möglich sein. Die Frage ist nur, über wie viele reden wir?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (9. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Pokerclock möchte alle kaufen, um sie dann teurer weiterzuverticken.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ja das wird möglich sein. Die Frage ist nur, über wie viele reden wir?




Nicht mehr als zwei. Wohl eins von jeder Farbe.


----------



## bigdaniel (10. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das wird kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Freshjive (10. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Das hört sich doch gut an... einzig und allein die geringe verfügbare Menge an Gehäusen in der Crowdfunding-Kampagne macht mich stutzig... mehr als 4000 Newsletter Anmeldungen und gesteigertes Intresse aller Hardware-Portale lassen mich befürchten, dass das Gehäuse innerhalb kurzer Zeit ausverkauft sein wird... was schätzt du wie lange das Gehäuse braucht (erfolgreiche Kampagne einfach mal vorausgesetzt), um anschließend "normal" verfügbar zu sein?

Appropo - interessante News zum passenden Netzteilen:
Corsair SF45  und SF6  : Vollmodulare SFX-Netzteile mit 8  Plus Gold


----------



## bigdaniel (10. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Sehr geil, dann muss ich mir auch eins zum Testen besorgen.


----------



## the_leon (10. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ja, das Corsair is halt technisch ********
Wer das zum Zocken hernehmen will, der Soll das Silverstone/Chieftech/Sharkoon 500W SFX-L Verwenden


----------



## CL4P-TP (10. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wir wissen nix, also kein Grund das gleich schlecht zu machen. Der OEM ist Great Wall, also kriegt der Hersteller wofür er bezahlt- die Frage ist nur wie viel Corsair rausrücken wollte. Generell sollte das Teil aber mindestens solide sein.


----------



## homeboy93 (11. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Vielen Dank für das ausführliche update!


----------



## deRopA (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ich hab das Gefühl das dieses DAN A4 nie released wird :/ So lange schon hab mir schon in der Zeit 2 PCs zusammen gebaut... ich will einfach was Kleines und Geiles auf meinem Schreibtisch was ich ohne Ende anglotzen kann und Touchi Touchi machen kann...


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@deRopA
wie sagt man so schön?
Gut Ding will Weile haben

persönlich kann ich gern noch etwas warten,... vorallem weil mich die kommende Grafikkartengeneration stark interessiert.


----------



## mistermeister (15. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Solche kleinen gehäuse wären ganz schön und gut wenn es sfx netzteile gäben würde die nicht nach 200w den lüfter auf 100% drehen


----------



## Vhailor (15. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> persönlich kann ich gern noch etwas warten,... vorallem weil mich die kommende Grafikkartengeneration stark interessiert.



Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon fast bei nem gänzlich neuen Setup 
Skylake -> Kaby Lake
Z170 -> Z270
950Pro -> 960/1050Pro
Maxwell -> Pascal/Polaris


----------



## Rashy0815 (25. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Hallo, hätte ein paar Fragen an Dan

1. Ist es ein Problem wenn ich drei Stück bestelle auf meinen Namen und Adresse? Zwei für Kumpels welche keine Kreditkarte haben und auch keine möchten.

2. Ist das Riserkabel auch in ein paar Jahren Performant genug für neue High-End Grafikkarten mit sehr hohem Datendurchsatz (HBM)? Bin in diesem Bereich nicht so bewandert, daher bitte etwas Verständnis falls dies eine nicht so intelligente Frage sein sollte. Wenn dies nicht gegeben sein sollte, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es in diesem Fall da ich das Gehäuse so lange wie möglich nutzen möchte.

3. Da du ja bald ein Unternehmen bist, könntest du für die CPU Kühlung einen Kinetischen Luft-Kühler ausprobieren? Kann von Unternehmen als Testexemplar geordert werden. Würde mich und wohl einige andere interessieren wie gut dieser im Vergleich zu Konventionellen Kühlern abschneidet.
CoolChip Technologies Inc. |   Low Profile Cooler


----------



## hema8193 (26. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Uff 29 dba und 3000 U/min rated speed. Da brauchst kein kleines Gehäuse mehr, wenn du das gesamte Gehäuse in einen eigenen Koffer stecken musst, damit du noch dein eigenes Wort verstehst  Das ganze erinnert mich an die AMD Kühler auf den R9 Karten wo du glaubst du bist im Turbinengeschäft tätig^^


----------



## bigdaniel (26. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Rashy0815 schrieb:


> Hallo, hätte ein paar Fragen an Dan
> 
> 1. Ist es ein Problem wenn ich drei Stück bestelle auf meinen Namen und Adresse? Zwei für Kumpels welche keine Kreditkarte haben und auch keine möchten.
> 
> ...



1. Kein Problem 
2.  Laut 3M sind pro Lane  25 GB/s möglich. PCIe 4.0 welches wenn überhaupt 2017 erscheint,benötigt pro Lane 16 GB/s. 
3M™ Twin Axial Cable vs. Conventional Twinax - YouTube

3. Klingt gut. Hatte das Unternehmen schon auf dem Schirm wusste aber nicht, dass die bereits Samples vergeben.

@hema8193
Leider steht auf der Seite nirgends welche TDP Leistung der LP Kühler von denen hat. Wenn diese aber sagen wir mal bei 150W liegt, dann werden die 3000  u/min nichtmal unter Prime anlegen. Außerdem kann das Geräusch Niveau bei diesem Design komplett anders sein, als bei einem herkömmlichen Lüfter.​


----------



## StormForU (26. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Leider steht auf der Seite nirgends welche TDP Leistung der LP Kühler von denen hat. Wenn diese aber sagen wir mal bei 150W liegt, dann werden die 3000  u/min nichtmal unter Prime anlegen. Außerdem kann das Geräusch Niveau bei diesem Design komplett anders sein, als bei einem herkömmlichen Lüfter.[/CENTER]



Ich denke auch mal, dass wir hier bis jetzt keinen Vergleich zu konventionellen Lüftern stellen können.
Zum einen da der Lüfter eine komplett andere Eigenfrequenz besitzt und zum anderen durch seine höhere Festigkeit auch anders auf Luftströme reagieren wird


----------



## Rashy0815 (26. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

@Dan
Danke für die schnelle Antwort

@All
Also laut Herstellerseite gibt es vom Kleinen 2 Versionen, einen für „normale“ Intel Sockel einen für 2011er Sockel. 
Hier ist meine Vermutung, dass dieser zumindest 140 Watt TDP kühlen sollte da die meisten Prozessoren des 2011er Sockels 140 Watt TDP besitzen. 
Ist nur eine Vermutung bzw. Hoffnung, dass sich hier eine neue Kühlmöglichkeit für das A4 eröffnet. 
Hoffe aber auch auf Versionen für AMD (hoffentlich kann Zen wieder mit Intel im CPU-Bereich konkurrieren).
Zwecks Lautstärke bin ich ebenfalls sehr gespannt darauf was dieser leistet, deswegen war es ja meine Intention, dass Dan sich als Unternehmen einen zukommen lässt um eben Leistung und Lautstärke testen zu können. 
Im Moment gibt es nur ein paar Videos von einer Messe im Jahr 2015 wo diese Kühler vorgestellt werden und da sind diese ziemlich leise (subjektiv meinerseits).
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne arbeitet coolchip mit CoolerMaster zusammen um solche Kühllösungen fürn Massenmarkt tauglich zu machen.
Sicher ist es wohl nicht in eine Metallkonstruktion mit 3000 Umdrehungen pro Minute hineinzugreifen, denke hier wird noch nachgearbeitet werden müssen.


----------



## StormForU (27. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Metall Lüfter mit 3000 RPM 
Das wäre was für pcgh in Gefahr 
Könnten die sich nicht eigentlich auch so ein Sample liefern lassen und es dann auf Herz und Nieren prüfen?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (27. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

der kühler kommt mir bekannt vor
meine den schonmal gesehn zu haben.
glaub der kühler sollte eher für den severbereich gedacht sein, kein vernüftiger Hersteller würde für den desktopbetrieb jedenfalls 3000rpm ansetzen.


----------



## StormForU (28. März 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Naja 3000 gibt's auch im normalen Endkunden Bereich, jedoch nicht aus Metall


----------



## -H1N1- (11. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Recht still ist es hier geworden...


----------



## Johnny_Burke (11. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Leider wahr. Ich beobachte die Seite ab und zu wieder, weil mein neuer Computer eigentlich in so ein Gehäuse soll.
Ich hoffe mal, dass sich dort bis zum nächsten Jahr was tut.


----------



## unins000 (11. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Wird das Gehäuse irgendwann wieder verfügbar sein?


----------



## Horrocko (11. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

bigdaniel hatte doch am 9. März erst geschrieben:

"Demnach hoffe ich ende April die Kampagne starten zu können. Diese wird dann eine Laufzeit von einem Monat haben."

Lest euch am besten den gesamten Post durch, da sind alle Planungen inkl. vorauss. Zeitrahmen schon aufgeführt.


----------



## nikon87 (11. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Horrocko schrieb:


> Lest euch am besten den gesamten Post durch, da sind alle Planungen inkl. vorauss. Zeitrahmen schon aufgeführt.


Selbst Nachlesen bzw. Informieren ist doch vollkommen überbewertet in einer Zeit von Google und netten Leuten wie dir die einem die Infos raussuchen...


----------



## Johnny_Burke (11. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*

Ja, ich lese mir garantiert den ganzen Faden durch. Ich habe den Startpost + die offizielle Seite gecheckt und keine Infos gefunden. Meinst du nicht, dass an den beiden Orten normalerweise die Infos zu finden sein sollten und das ausreichend sein sollte? 
Geh bitte jemand anderen nerven und such dir Leute, die diesen Kommentar wirklich verdient haben. 

@Horrocko
Vielen Dank.


----------



## tobse2004 (11. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Ja, ich lese mir garantiert den ganzen Faden durch. Ich habe den Startpost + die offizielle Seite gecheckt und keine Infos gefunden. Meinst du nicht, dass an den beiden Orten normalerweise die Infos zu finden sein sollten und das ausreichend sein sollte?
> Geh bitte jemand anderen nerven und such dir Leute, die diesen Kommentar wirklich verdient haben.
> 
> @Horrocko
> Vielen Dank.



Auf der offiziellen Seite im FAQ steht das es im Mai 2016 bei Kickstarter los geht.
Ob dieser Termin gehalten wird kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. 
Ich hoffe es aber...


----------



## bigdaniel (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hab die Infos hier im Startpost auch mal angepasst. Ab Mai auf Kickstarter


----------



## the_leon (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Im Startpost wird ein Preis von 4230€ genannt.
Ich denke da ist die 4 zuviel


----------



## bigdaniel (13. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Richtig  Hab es angepasst, danke dir.


----------



## bigdaniel (18. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Es gibt wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten.


Am Freitag ist die Gründung von DAN Cases abgeschlossen. Der CE-Test ist im vollen Gang und nächste Woche starte ich mit dem Erstellen der Kickstarter-Kampagne. Es ist fast geschafft 


Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## bbz_erd (18. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Voll gut! Ich freu mich drauf!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LSchmiddie (18. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Es wird endlich


----------



## Shutterfly (19. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Persönlich bin ich am Case nicht interessiert, möchte dennoch sagen: Geile Sache und viel Erfolg! Find es immer wieder schön wenn sich aus guten Ideen, Träumen und Leuten mit Herzblut solche Projekte entwickeln.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt [Update  1. Post 31.08.15]*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nicht mehr als zwei. Wohl eins von jeder Farbe.





bigdaniel schrieb:


> Das wird kein Problem darstellen.



Weil ich es in einem anderen Forum gelesen hatte, Frage dazu: Wird es für diesen Fall eine eigene "Fund"-Option geben? Wenn nein, wäre es nett von dir wenn du mir sagen könntest, wie die Abwicklung abläuft, wenn man eines von jeder Farbe haben möchte.

Es kann auch sein, dass es mehr als zwei werden. Das wäre auch gut, wenn ich im Vorfeld wüsste, wie dazu die Abwicklung ist.


----------



## Jesse21 (25. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hoffentlich gibt es eine frühzeitige Ankündigung wann genau die Kickstarter Kampagne online geht.... das Geld langweilt sich schon auf dem Konto und ich möchte ungern einer sein der am Ende kein Case bekommen hat


----------



## Johnny_Burke (26. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Teuer ist teuer, aber so ein platzsparendes Gehäuse hätte ich schon echt gerne.
Wird von mir wohl auch unterstützt.


----------



## Lowmotion (28. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Die Asus Cashback Aktion läuft in 2 Tagen aus. Da sind doch ein paar ITX Boards relativ günstig zu haben. Vor Ende 2016 wird man vermutlich keine günstigeren Preise erzielen. Das Skylake Refresh ist nur ein Taktrefresh.


----------



## MisterBombastic (28. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Die Asus Cashback Aktion läuft in 2 Tagen aus. Da sind doch ein paar ITX Boards relativ günstig zu haben. Vor Ende 2016 wird man vermutlich keine günstigeren Preise erzielen. Das Skylake Refresh ist nur ein Taktrefresh.


Habe ich auch so gemacht, bei Amazon (wegen gutem Service) kostet das Z170i von Asus nur 2 € mehr als bei Geizhals und den WoWS-Code gibt es auch noch dazu.


----------



## StormForU (28. April 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Naja seit letztes Jahr im Herbst gabs schon drei Cashback Aktionen von Asus  Ich mache mir da keinen Stress


----------



## Vhailor (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Mal ein paar Fragen an die Kickstarter-"Veteranen" hier bzgl. der monetären Modalitäten  :

1. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist das Payment nur mit einer Credit Card möglich (was nicht überrascht)?
1a. Gemäß folgendem Hinweis, ist ausnahmsweise für das DAN A4 auch ein normales Girokonto nutzbar?


> At this time, only backers based in Germany pledging less than €250  towards a German project will have the option to use SEPA direct debit  as their payment method. Just a reminder that pledges are only charged  at the end of a project's campaign if it is successfully funded.


2. Der Betrag wird also erst am Ende der Kampagne eingezogen?!
2a. Heißt das dann folglich auch, dass das Konto zum Zeitpunkt des Backens nicht mit Betrag X gedeckt sein muss  ??

Möchte nur mal wissen, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fragen an die Kickstarter-"Veteranen" hier bzgl. der monetären Modalitäten  :
> 1. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist das Payment nur mit einer Credit Card möglich (was nicht überrascht)?)


Nein, für uns Deutsche gibt es die Sondermöglichkeit bei Deutschen Projekten auch ohne CC zu unterstützen.



> 1a. Gemäß folgendem Hinweis, ist ausnahmsweise für das DAN A4 auch ein normales Girokonto nutzbar?


Sofern dieses Projekt als deutsch eingestellt wird und die Summe unter 250€ (wahrscheinlich inkl. möglicher weiterer Kosten wie Versand) liegt, sollte dies möglich sein.


> 2. Der Betrag wird also erst am Ende der Kampagne eingezogen?!


Zumindest wenn du mit einer CC arbeitest ja, bei SEPA fehlt mir die eignen Erfahrung.


> 2a. Heißt das dann folglich auch, dass das Konto zum Zeitpunkt des Backens nicht mit Betrag X gedeckt sein muss  ??


Wenn ich mich nicht vertue, dann muss auf der CC dieses Guthaben zur Verfügung stehen, wenn es abgebucht wird.
Bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob es vorgemerkt wird.


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wie? Is die Kickstarter Kampagne schon online??

Erst mal den Spam Ordner checken


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Wie? Is die Kickstarter Kampagne schon online??


Nein.


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Was hast du denn jetzt? Hab doch nur gefragt. Nachdem Daniel die deutschen Foren gerne n bissl vernachlässigt hat, hätte es doch sein können, dass die Kampagne schon seit 12 Uhr läuft und er noch nicht in jedem Forum die neusten News verkündet hat! Desweiteren kann ein Spam Filter durchaus mal ne gewünschte mail als Spam einordnen.

Das "augenverdrehen" kannste dir also sparen. Das war ne ganz normale Frage.


Edit: Ich schätze ja, dass die Cases relativ schnell weg sind. Ich möchte unbedingt eins haben und am Ende nicht in die Röhre gucken.


----------



## DrNGoc (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Woohoo! Bald ist es soweit!


----------



## Vhailor (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Danke dir


----------



## Johnny_Burke (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Schaue hier jetzt täglich rein.


----------



## tobse2004 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Schaue hier jetzt täglich rein.




dito!
hoffe es geht bald los.
Haben will!


----------



## Bullz (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Eine Fragen an die Uninformierteren hier ... Geforce 1080 / 1070 ... wie schaut mit dem Gehäuse aus ? Geforce 1080 ist mit 175 Watt spezifiziert .. wenn die Dimensionen passen sollte es keinen Grund geben sie nicht im Gehäuse unterbringen zu können ?

Möchte einen i7 mit Geforce 1080 ins Gehäuse einbauen ohne Lautstärke einer Turbine.


----------



## Lowmotion (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Eine Fragen an die Uninformierteren hier ... Geforce 1080 / 1070 ... wie schaut mit dem Gehäuse aus ? Geforce 1080 ist mit 175 Watt spezifiziert .. wenn die Dimensionen passen sollte es keinen Grund geben sie nicht im Gehäuse unterbringen zu können ?
> 
> Möchte einen i7 mit Geforce 1080 ins Gehäuse einbauen ohne Lautstärke einer Turbine.



Baugleich mit der 970, 980, 980 TI im Referenzdesign. Custom Platinen folgen irgendwann. Mit Custom Kühler, also leise, muss man in jedem Fall genau schauen in wie weit die Specs eingehalten werden.


----------



## Bullz (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

hier wären die Dimensionen für die 1080 wenn sie stimmen sollten..

Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

sollte sich ausgehen oder?


----------



## Johnny_Burke (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich mach mir da überhaupt keine Sorgen.


----------



## ElPiet (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Habe gestern erst von den cases gehört, weiss jemand wann die Kickstarter Kampagne startet? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Xe0n- (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Diesen Monat irgendwann


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Müsste eigentlich die Tage losgehen. Zumindest, wenn man die letzte Aussage bzw News von Daniel nimmt. Die 2-3 Wochen sind ja schon um.


----------



## MisterBombastic (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Laut Daniel im CB-Forum:



> So gut wie alle Vorbereitungen sind abgeschlossen. Es gilt nur noch ein paar Details mit DHL zu besprechen.
> 
> Diese Woche startet der 7 tägige Countdown auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Schwarz und Silber sind finanziell bereits eingeplant; )


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

langsam wird es für mich echt zeit rauszufinden was ich nun an hardware verbauen will.
ich hab noch ein asus impact Vi mit nem 4790k hier rumliegen, denke ein upgrade auf skylake wäre verschwendetes geld.
weiter habe ich mich für eine 1070 entscheiden, da die 1080 mir einfach zu teuer ist.

aber die frage zum cpu cooler und zum Netzteil steht immer noch unbeantwortet im raum.
wie schauts denn hierbei bei den anderen aus?


----------



## Vhailor (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Netzteil höchstwahrscheinlich das Corsair SF450 und als Kühler der Cryorig C7.
Grafikkarte mache ich davon abhängig, wann ich meine jetzige SteamBib durch habe und obs gute Angebote gibt


----------



## MisterBombastic (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



> ein upgrade auf skylake wäre verschwendetes geld.


Finde ich nicht unbedingt. Bin vom einem i7-4790 auf einen i7-6700k gewechselt.
Inklusive dem Verkauf der anderen Teile hat es mich runde 100€ gekostet (Asus Cashback für Mainboard und Dödel bei eBay )
und der Lüfter meines derzeitigen NH-U12S dreht nun kaum noch auf beim Encodieren von Videomaterial (Hauptaufgabe neben Gaming).
Wer es so leise wie möglich haben will sollte es machen. Für den alten Kram kriegt man ja noch sehr viel Kohle.

Als Kühler nehme ich einen NH-L9i, vorerst ohne Anpassungen. Der C7 ist ja nirgendwo lieferbar und den Benchmarks von Daniel (die hochgerechneten) traue ich nicht. 

Abseits davon eine schlechte Nachricht aus dem HWLUXX-Forum:


> Der Plan war Ende nächster Woche diese zu starten (fertig ist diese),  allerdings wurde mir jetzt im aller letzten Schritt der  Accountvaledierung angezeigt dass ich neben den normalen  Unternehmenskonto-Informationen eine Kreditkarte hinterlegen muss. Diese  hab ich dann diese Woche geordert und mir wurde gesagt, es kann bis zu 2  Wochen dauern. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/images/smilies/graemlins/frown.gif
> Daher verschiebt sich die Kampagne um 1 Woche.


Ganz ehrlich? Wenn ich eine Kampagne starten will mache ich mich darüber schlau was man dafür braucht und nicht auf den letzten Drücker (Trockenlauf quasi). 
2 Wochen für eine Kreditkarte? Was das wohl für ein Kreditkartenunternehmen ist...
Mir reicht es jedenfalls langsam und ich fasse das LianLi Q21 ins Auge. Genauso groß und eine Nano passt auch rein...
Kostet auch nur 70 Mücken...


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ne Kreditkarte bekommt man doch quasi direkt.  Zumindest alle Daten die man braucht.

Die Karte bekommt man 2-3 Tage später per Post. 

Verstehen tu ich es auch nicht. Sowas muss man doch wissen , wenn man ne Kampagne startet.


Zur Netzteilfrage:
 Ich weiß die genaue Bezeichnung grad nicht.

Ich hab n Silverstone 500 Watt SFX-L Netzteil. 

Der Lüfter läuft erst bei höherer Last an. Im Idle dreht er nicht.

Kühler--> Wakü


----------



## mayo (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Eine 1 Mann Unternehmung macht alles in der Freizeit zu Hause, und ihr meckert rum? Ganz gleich wie lange es dauert, stellt erstmal selber sowas auf die Beine. Die ein oder andere Woche mehr macht doch nichts aus.


----------



## Gripschi (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wie gut das ihr das alles wisst.

Ich denke er hat genug zu tun. Da kann es schnell passieren das etwas vergessen wird.

Zumal Kickstarter auch nicht von Anfang an feststand. 

Zur Beantragung: ich hab ne Prepaid KK und ja das kann wirklich 2 Wochen dauern.

Wer jetzt wegen einer Woche meint er will ein anders dann soll er es tuen.

Nur bedenkt mal den Aufwand den er hat. Er macht das Nebenbei. Nicht Hauptberuflich meines Wissens.

Du musst Texte verfassen, Genehmigung einholen und zig andere Dinge beachten. 

Jetzt sagt bitte einer man macht nie Fehler? Bitte.


----------



## MisterBombastic (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Je länger ein Projekt dauert desto näher rücken nämlich auch Alternativen. 
Das Q21B gibt es auch erst seit 6 Monaten und bietet bei gleicher Größe sehr vieles was das Dan auch bietet. Für 70€.
Es ist ja nicht so dass die großen Konkurrenten in der Zwischenzeit nicht andere kleine Gehäuse auf den Markt gebracht haben und dieses Projekt auf dem Schirm haben. Die werden den Erfolg ganz genau beobachten!

Bei Spitzfindigkeit könnte man auch anmerken dass 295mm maximale Länge und Beschränkung auf DualSlot wieder so einige sehr gute (und LEISE) Grafikkarten ausschliesst.


----------



## mayo (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



MisterBombastic schrieb:


> ...
> Das Q21B gibt es auch erst seit 6 Monaten und bietet bei gleicher Größe sehr vieles was das Dan auch bietet. Für 70€.
> Es ist ja nicht so dass die großen Konkurrenten in der Zwischenzeit nicht andere kleine Gehäuse auf den Markt gebracht haben und dieses Projekt auf dem Schirm haben. Die werden den Erfolg ganz genau beobachten!
> 
> Bei Spitzfindigkeit könnte man auch anmerken dass 295mm maximale Länge und Beschränkung auf DualSlot wieder so einige sehr gute (und LEISE) Grafikkarten ausschliesst.



Nein tut es nicht ... Außer einem ähnlichem Volumen wars das wars das auch schon.  Das q21 hat ein völlig anderes Thermalkonzept, keine Möglichkeiten für lange Grafikkarten.

Und ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist, dass es von einem Multimillionen Dollar Unternehmen realisiert wurde.  Da finde ich eine 6-10 monatigen Vorsprung nicht gerade groß!


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Natürlich gibt es "Alternativen". Aber bei jeder muss man immer einen Kompromiss eingehen. Entweder ist das Case größer, nur kleine GraKas möglich und so weiter.

In dieser Kombination gibt es kein Case , welches so gut ist wie das DAN A4. Wobei mir oersönlich das Belüftungskonzepz eh egal ist. Kommt eh ne Wakü rein.


----------



## MisterBombastic (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Oh, wie toll, ein anderes "Thermalkonzept". 
Fakt ist dass es ein seit langem erprobtes Konzept hat wohingegen das Dan ein sehr stark von den Komponenten abhängiges Konzept hat welches bisher kaum funktioniert hat.
Wenn ich mir nur mal die "Testergebnisse" vom angeblich so tollen Cryorig C7 ansehe...
Hochgerechnete Ergebnisse und unkritisch massive Kühlungsverbesserungen von 12°C (!) zu übernehmen ist nicht gerade "toll".



> keine Möglichkeiten für lange Grafikkarten.


Hat das Dan auch nicht. KEINE EINZIGE Radeon Fury passt rein! 



> Außer einem ähnlichem Volumen wars das wars das auch schon.


Ich finde schon dass die Gehäuse vergleichbar sind. Nennt man Meinung 
Wenn man nämlich sieht dass ins Dan meine favorisierte Grafikkarte auch nicht reinpasst (minimal breiter als DualSlot) sehe ich mich gleich nach was anderem um und 
tausche die Grafikkarte für die Preisdifferenz zwischen den beiden.
Passen ja auch die gleichen Kühler und Netzteile rein.



> Und ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist, dass es von einem Multimillionen  Dollar Unternehmen realisiert wurde.  Da finde ich eine 6-10 monatigen  Vorsprung nicht gerade groß!


Multimillionen Dollar Unternehmen? 
Schau dir mal den (alten) versifften Firmensitz und die tolle Mitarbeiterzahl von 153 an, so toll ist das auch wieder nicht (Wikipedia).
Nicht von eloxierten Gehäusen täuschen lassen und LianLi für einen MegaKonzern halten. 
Wir leben nun mal im Kapitalismus, da entscheiden 6-10 Monate über dein Unternehmen.
Die Zahl der Suscribers zu nennen war auch nicht besonders schlau.


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich sollte heute um 20 Uhr der 7 Tage Countdown für die Kickstarter Kampagne starten. Allerdings gibt es ein kleines Problem bei der Validierung meines Accounts bei Kickstarter. Für die Validierung müssen verschiedene Schritte durchgeführt werden. Der nachfolgende Schritt ist nur sichtbar, wenn der vorherige abgeschlossen ist. Im letzten Schritt muss ich eine Kreditkarte von meinem Unternehmenskonto hinterlegen. Da ich eine solche Kreditkarte noch nicht habe, habe ich diese in dieser Woche bestellt. Das eigentliche Problem ist die Dauer der Ausstellung dieser. Diese beträgt 2 Wochen. Daher verschiebt sich die Kampagne um eine Woche.
Ich hoffe ihr vergebt mir diesen Fehler und könnt noch eine Woche länger warten. Leider stand von diesem Umstand nichts im Kickstarter FAQ daher kam es auch für mich sehr unerwartet.

Viele Grüße

Daniel Hansen


@MisterBombastic: Wenn du persönliche so viele Nachteile am Gehäuse und meiner Projektführung findest, dann solltest du dich meiner Meinung nach für ein anderes Gehäuse entscheiden. Zumal du auch nach erfolgreicher Kampagne weitere 3-4 Monate warten musst, bist du das Gehäuse in den Händen hältst, weil es noch gebaut werden musst. Ich kann verstehen das die Warterei nervt, aber leider geht es nicht schneller.
Was meinst du mit der Aussage, dass das Kühlkonzept bisher nicht funktioniert hat? Wie solle ich das mit den hochgerechneten Ergebnissen des Cryorig C7 verstehen?
Leider erschließt sich für mich auch nicht der Vergleich zum  Q21B, denn dieses ist für ITX GPUs ausgelegt. Außerdem besteht eine ähnliche Limitierung in der CPU Kühler Höhe, weil das Netzteil über diesem liegt und die GPU Limitierung ist sogar deutlich größer! In das Q21B passt auch keine Fury Karte. Denn das Problem bei diesen ist, dass diese scheinbar so viel Hitze erzeugt, dass eine Kühlung benötigt wird, die riesig ist. Der Anteil an Karten die länger als 300mm sind und mehr als Dualslot einnehmen, ist einfach zu gering um dafür das Gehäuse zu vergrößern.


----------



## mayo (15. Mai 2016)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@ MisterBombasric:

Leider kann ich unterwegs nicht so gut editieren, also mal auf diese Weise:

1: Einen Unterschied zwischen 170mm und 290mm find ich schon recht deutlich. Mag aber daher kommen da ich häufig im "hundertstel Bereich " optimieren muss.... Dein persönliches Pech wenn dein Favorit nicht rein passt. 

2: Beim q21 ist das tolle erbringe Konzept auch komponentenabhängig

3: Siehe Daniels post: wenns doch so schlecht ist, was machst du dann hier?


----------



## MisterBombastic (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



> Wenn du persönliche so viele Nachteile am Gehäuse und meiner Projektführung findest


Ich respektiere deine Arbeit und dein Durchhaltevermögen. 
Ich kenne 5 Interessenten von denen 3 mittlerweile abgesprungen sind und für die ich andere kleinst-PCs gebaut habe (Q21, ML05, Metis).
Mir geht es nur gegen den Strich dass das Gehäuse von vielen als absolutes Optimum dargestellt wird und die Kritiker (Wartezeit, Beschränkungen) einfach damit ruhigstellen wollen, dass sie es doch selber besser machen sollen.
Glücklicherweise wurde das Projekt ja nach dem proprietären Entwurf mit den Flex-Netzteilen (ca. 2014) auf halbwegs Standard-Bauteile umgestellt. 



> Was meinst du mit der Aussage, dass das Kühlkonzept bisher nicht funktioniert hat?


War ein Zitat aus dem CB-Test:


> Das Problem an diesem Konzept: oft funktioniert es nicht  zufriedenstellend. Das DAN Cases A4-SFX macht es sich trotzdem zunutze  und erreicht auch erst dadurch seine minimalistischen Abmessungen.






> Wie solle ich das mit den hochgerechneten Ergebnissen des Cryorig C7 verstehen?


Siehe Post #759 im CB-Forum von dir:


> Die CPU ist ein Ivy-Bridge Quadcore mit einer TDP von 69W. Um die neuen  Werte mit dem alten Kühlertest auf dem Xeon 1230v2  vergleichen zu  können, habe ich den i5 auch mit dem Boxed Kühler getestet und die Werte  umgerechnet.


Der C7 hatte dort unter Last eine Verbesserung von 11,75°C gegenüber der nächstbesseren Lösung mit dem LP53.
Später bist du afaik noch selbst darauf eingegangen und hast die Vergleichbarkeit etwas relativiert. 
Wie hast du die Kühlleistung überhaupt umgerechnet (Verfahren) ?



> Leider erschließt sich für mich auch nicht der Vergleich zum  Q21B, denn dieses ist für ITX GPUs ausgelegt.


Mir ging es nur darum, zu verdeutlichen dass eine Fury auch nicht in dein Gehäuse nicht reinpasst und mayo auf die Beschränkung "lange" Grafikkarten hinzuweisen.
Natürlich passt sie auch nichts ins Q21 rein. 



> Dein persönliches Pech wenn dein Favorit nicht rein passt.


Ach ja? Mehr als meine Meinung dazu habe ich auch nicht geschrieben. 



> wenns doch so schlecht ist, was machst du dann hier?


Aus Spaß am Diskutieren oder "Schlechtreden"? Such`s dir aus. 
Könne aber auch aus dem Feedbackgedanken und Tipps für einen Nachfolger (Dan A5 wäre toll) sein. 
Ich habe noch zwei Interessenten (Designfetischisten) denen das Warten langsam zu blöd wird. Ich selber werde es nicht bei mir verbauen.


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



MisterBombastic schrieb:


> War ein Zitat aus dem CB-Test:
> CB: Das Problem an diesem Konzept: oft funktioniert es nicht zufriedenstellend. Das DAN Cases A4-SFX macht es sich trotzdem zunutze und erreicht auch erst dadurch seine minimalistischen Abmessungen.




Das Zitat ist an der Stelle natürlich reißerisch gemeint, damit der Leser sich nun fragt, ob es beim A4-SFX aufgeht. Am Ende des Artikels wird es wie folgt aufgelöst:


> CB: Aus diesem Ergebnis lassen sich zwei Fakten ableiten. Erstens: Das Zwei-Kammer-Prinzip funktioniert hervorragend. Zweitens: Dem DAN Cases A4-SFX gelingt es tatsächlich, Hardware ohne zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter nur mit der Umgebungsluft zu kühlen.






MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Der C7 hatte dort unter Last eine Verbesserung von 11,75°C gegenüber der nächstbesseren Lösung mit dem LP53.Später bist du afaik noch selbst darauf eingegangen und hast die Vergleichbarkeit etwas relativiert. Wie hast du die Kühlleistung überhaupt umgerechnet (Verfahren) ?


Ich hatte leider die Sockel 1155 Plattform verkauft, auf der die ersten Tests auf dem Xeon 1230V2 Ivy-Bridge (TDP: 69W) gemacht wurden. Daher hab ich den Test mit dem C7 bei einem Kumpel auf einem Ivy-Bridge i5 gemacht (TDP: 69W) . Beide Prozessor agieren in der gleichen TDP Klasse. Allerdings ist jede CPU anders und wer schon mal mehrere CPUs der gleichen Serie hatte, weiß auch das die Temperaturentwicklung hier 1-10°C  variieren kann. Außerdem hat der Xeon Hyperthreading was generell ca. 2°C mehr ausmacht. Um die beiden CPUs bestmöglich vergleichen zu können, habe ich bei gleicher Raumtemperatur die Temperaturergebnisse mit dem Boxed Kühler bei maximaler Drehzahl in Prime ermittelt. Den alten Wert vom Xeon hatte ich ja noch. Die ermittelte Differenz hab ich auf die Ergebnisse des C7 auf dem  i5 addiert. Ich mein das waren 2-4°C. Ich habe damals auch geschrieben, dass der Wert nicht 100% genau ist, aber eine andere Möglichkeit hab es leider nicht, da der Xeon verkauft wurde.  Allerdings existieren diverse Tests im Netz die eine gute Leistung des C7 bestätigen.


----------



## bigdaniel (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Der Countdown ist gestartet.


In weniger als 7 Tagen startet die Kickstarter Kampagne des A4-SFX. 
Am 29.05 um 18:00 hat das Warten ein Ende und der Countdown gibt den Link frei.
 Um den aktuellen Status des Countdown einsehen zu können gehe auf www.dan-cases.com.


----------



## tobse2004 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ja geil! 
Gleich mal nen Marker im Kalender gesetzt. 
Das Geld will ausgegeben werden [emoji6]


----------



## kojampel (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Moin Daniel,
Ich wollte nur mal kurz fragen das Crowdfounding  läuft über Kickstarter, richtig ? Und wird es dann eine Option geben für 2 Gehöuse ? (1 in jeder Farbe)
Ich glaube die Frage wurde schonmal gestellt aber ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern ob es eine Antwort darauf gab, sollte ich es überlesen oder vergessen haben entschuldigt bitte das wiederholte Fragen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Jo. Ich hatte das gefragt. Wollte auch beide Farben haben. 

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist das ordern von 2 Cases problemlos möglich.


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Es wird fünf sogenannte Rewardtiers geben.  Dabei sind die einzelnen Rewardtiers unterschiedlich limitiert. 

1.) 1x A4-SFX Black
2.) 1x A4-SFX Silver
3.) 2x A4-SFX Black
4.) 2x A4-SFX Silver
5.) 1x A4-SFX Black +  1x A4-SFX Silver


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ein kleiner Hinweis zu deiner Webseite. Der Countdown ist in english nicht zu sehen. In Deutsch super-klein (Firefox 46.0.1) und "gegründet" schreibt man so.  Nicht so:



> DAN Cases UG (haftungsbeschränkt) wurde gegründed..



Ich freu mich schon auf die zwei Gehäuse von dir.


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Seltsam eigentlich hatte ich einige Browser geprüft. Bei mir wird es im Edge, Chrome und Firefox richtig dargestellt.

Evtl. hat dein Browser noch ne alte Version im Cache drücken mal F5. JavaScript ist bei dir aktiv? Ohne gibt es keinen Countdown.

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Rechtschreibfehler, wird morgen geändert.


----------



## Bummsbirne (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Bei mir wird deine Seite auch korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## Tra6zon (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Bei mir wird es korrekt angezeigt (Firefox - aktuellste Version). Sollte dann an Pokerclock's Browser liegen


----------



## Vhailor (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Mal ne Frage zum USB-Anschluss:

Er ist ja mit 3.0 angegeben - wahrscheinlich gemeint ist 3.1 Gen 1, richtig?!
Ist es machbar, das noch auf Gen2 Typ-A zu ändern? Die verbauten Teile wären ja mehr oder weniger gleich, sodass man am eigentlich Design nichts ändern müsste. Oder ist das bei LianLi schon einzementiert, dass man nichts mehr ändern kann?


----------



## the_leon (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Die Mainboards die USB 3.1 Gen 2 unterstützen als Header sind aber schon seeeehr begrenzt.
Gibt es die überhaupt?


----------



## bigdaniel (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Gibt keinen standardisierten internen Header für Gen 2.


----------



## Core #1 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Muss ich für das DAN A4 meinen AXP-100 durch einen anderen Kühler ersetzen?


----------



## bigdaniel (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Leider ja leider ist er etwas zu hoch. Der Cryorig C7 ist aber fast genau so gut und der passt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Core #1 schrieb:


> Muss ich für das DAN A4 meinen AXP-100 durch einen anderen Kühler ersetzen?


Dieser Lüfter ist 3mm schmaler, dann sollte es passen, denn 55mm Lüfter klappen meines Wissens: Korrektur: neee, geht ja nur bis Max. height 48mm: 
Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 1000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bigdaniel (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Du könntest auch einfach das Seitenteil weglassen, Dann hat man einen hübschen Blick auf die Hardware wenn das Case auf dem Tisch steht.


----------



## Core #1 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Leider ja leider ist er etwas zu hoch. Der Cryorig C7 ist aber fast genau so gut und der passt.



Nur leider gibt es den Cryorig C7 z.Z. nirgendwo mehr. Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald.



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Du könntest auch einfach das Seitenteil weglassen, Dann hat man einen hübschen Blick auf die Hardware wenn das Case auf dem Tisch steht.


Das stimmt, zumindest als Übergangslösung. Aber sicherlich nicht allzu gut weil dann mehr Staub ins Gehäuse gelangt, oder?

Na vielleicht bau ich mir doch noch ein kleines Skylakesystem zusammen...oder ich verbaue den Noctua NH-L9i.


----------



## MisterBombastic (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Core #1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, zumindest als Übergangslösung. Aber sicherlich nicht allzu gut weil dann mehr Staub ins Gehäuse gelangt, oder?


Bis die Staubfilter (Demciflex) für das DAN verfügbar sind dauert es sowieso noch eine Weile, da ist es egal ob das Seitenteil fehlt oder nicht.


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hier ist eine Kompatibilitätsliste für die GTX 1080:Nvidia GTX 1080 Founders Edition = kompatibel
Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080 OC = kompatibel
Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080 =kompatibel
Colorful iGame GTX 1080 X-Top  = keine Daten
EVGA GTX 1080 SC ACX 3.0 = kompatibel
EVGA GTX 1080 Classified = keine Daten
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW = keine Daten
EVGA GTX 1080 Hybrid = keine Daten
EVGA GTX 1080 KINGPIN = keine Daten
Inno3D GTX 1080 iChill X3 = inkompatibel
Inno3D GTX 1080 iChill X4 = inkompatibel
Inno3D GTX 1080 iChill Black Edition = inkompatibel
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix = hohe Chance
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GS = hohe Chance
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH = hohe Chance
Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming = hohe Chance
Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming  = keine Daten
KFA² GTX 1080 EX OC Edition = kompatibel
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X   = kompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk = inkompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Armor OC = kompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Armor = kompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Aero = kompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Aero OC = kompatibel
Palit GTX 1080 GameRock = inkompatibel
Palit GTX 1080 JetStream = inkompatibel
Palit GTX 1080 Super JetStream = inkompatibel
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP!  = keine Daten
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme = inkompatibel



Warum passt die Asus Strix 1080? Auf meiner Seite steht 295mm aber die Karte ist 298mm lang. Die Angaben auf meiner Seite sind mit Freiraum angegeben. Die Maximallänge für Grafikkarten beträgt 303mm.​


----------



## SnugglezNRW (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

rein aus Interesses...
warum gibst du denn nicht exakte längenangaben für dein Gehäuse an und sprichst nun von noch etwas Freiraum?
grade auf so kleinem Raum kommt es bei der Komponentenwahl auf jeden einzelnen Millimeter an.
Da wäre es schon cool wenn ma die exakten Maße hätte.


----------



## kojampel (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Moin Daniel,
Auf deiner Kompatibilitätsliste stehet die STRIX OC würde passen, laut den Daten im Netz überragt diese Karte aber das Dualslot Design leicht, bist du dir sicher das die passen würde ?

Und kann mir vielleicht jemand nochmal sagen wie hoch die Karten maximal sein dürfen? Habe Interesse mir von EVGA  die ACX3.0 FTW rein zu setzen und bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das von der Höhe passen würde. (Wenn ich mich nicht ganz verlesen habe ist die Karte Ca 151mm hoch)


----------



## MisterBombastic (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



> EVGA GTX 1080 FTW = keine Daten


Siehe EVGA 
Passt mit 150,88mm zu 144mm definitiv ebenfalls nicht.
http://de.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR

@kojampel: 144mm je nach Messmethode.


----------



## Lowmotion (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wurden schon die Maße (Höhe, Breite und Tiefe) für die Grafikkarten "Kammer" genannt?

Weil sonst haben wir bald den Thread voller "Paßt meine ..." Beiträgen, die sich aber zum Teil auch nicht vermeiden lassen.


----------



## MDJ (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Core #1 schrieb:


> Nur leider gibt es den Cryorig C7 z.Z. nirgendwo mehr. Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald.


Könnte sein, dass sie das Kompatibilitätsproblem mit der Backplate auf manchen Mainboards beheben und er deshalb auf dem Markt nicht zu finden ist. Je nachdem würde er dann überarbeitet wieder auf den Markt kommen. Das würde ich zumindest vermuten.


----------



## kojampel (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich habe mir vor Ca 3Wochen einen C7 bestellt gehabt und dort waren  im Lieferumfang auch 4 Abstandhalter falls das mit der Backplate nicht passt. Dementsprechend ist für die Kompatibilität schon was gemacht wurden.


----------



## MDJ (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



kojampel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor Ca 3Wochen einen C7 bestellt gehabt und dort waren  im Lieferumfang auch 4 Abstandhalter falls das mit der Backplate nicht passt. Dementsprechend ist für die Kompatibilität schon was gemacht wurden.



Super, dann waren sie echt schnell. Danke für das Feedback


----------



## Core #1 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Interessant, danke MDJ & kojampel!


----------



## Lowmotion (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Garnicht gesehen: 

DAN A4-SFX: The smallest gaming case in the world | Page 120 | [H]ard|Forum


----------



## Bullz (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Super link. Danke... 

Muss man sich eigentlich bei kick Starter registrieren oder kann man on the fly mit lieferadresse und kk kaufen?


----------



## raupi2 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Bei Kickstarter kannst du nicht einfach einkaufen, es geht um die Finanzierung einer Kampagne. Registrieren ist zwingend erforderlich, zum Unterstützen der Kampagne werden deine Kreditkarteninformationen benötigt. Nur wenn das Finanzierungsziel der Kampagne erreicht wird, wird die Kreditkarte belastet. On the fly machen die da gar nichts.


----------



## Vhailor (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Garnicht gesehen:
> 
> DAN A4-SFX: The smallest gaming case in the world | Page 120 | [H]ard|Forum



Nette Liste, aber warum sollte die Phoenix passen? Das sind fast 3 slots? Gainward Announces the GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix Series | techPowerUp 
Was ich auch grade gesehen habe: Die Lieferung soll um den November rum passieren...war das schon immer so spät angesetzt?


----------



## MisterBombastic (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Was ich auch grade gesehen habe: Die Lieferung soll um den November rum passieren...war das schon immer so spät angesetzt?


Natürlich nicht, hat sich immer wieder verschoben.
Verdammt, entweder ein Node 202 (viel günstiger) mit etwas Modding für 980 TI oder das DAN  A4 mit GTX 1080 ?


----------



## Vhailor (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



MisterBombastic schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, hat sich immer wieder verschoben.



Ach was, das sehe ich auch. Hauptsache mal was gesagt oder?!
Habs mal rausgesucht: Letzte Aussage war nach der Kampagne 2-3 Monte bis zur Zustellung. Ist bei mir September...nun gut, was solls.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wer will, der kann schon: DAN Cases A4-SFX - The World's Smallest Gaming Tower Case by DAN Cases UG (haftungsbeschrankt) —Kickstarter

Schwarz und Silber gehören mir. 

EDIT

Ich würde mal wetten, dass du deine 125k bis 19 Uhr zusammen hast. Glückwunsch!


----------



## tobse2004 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

die 100k sind schonmal vorhanden. 

läuft das eigentlich trotzdem die 30 Tage durch oder wird dann abgebrochen sobald das Ziel erreicht ist?


----------



## Pelk (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wow, 420 Käufer in 15 Minuten, Gratulation @ bigdaniel

Edit: 125k in 45 Minuten !


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Läuft so lange bis alle weg sind.


----------



## tobse2004 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ziel erreicht!
Bin gespannt wie hoch es noch geht


----------



## kojampel (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Also das Finazierungsziel war schnell erreicht


----------



## MDJ (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Die 500 Stück sind voll... Glückwunsch, geht echt sau schnell


----------



## Lowmotion (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich bestelle Silber + Schwarz und tausche dann die Seitenteile aus .... harhar


----------



## Vhailor (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Pelk schrieb:


> Edit: 125k in 45 Minuten !



25 Minuten sogar. Ich saß noch davor .

Sauber Daniel, wirklich. Dickes Lob von meiner Seite 
Auch wenn ich mir den Kampagnen-Text erst nach dem backen durchgelesen habe, lässt der wohl keine Fragen offen. Ich schätze aber mal, dass 90% den auch nicht zuerst gelesen haben, weil sie ja wussten, was sie da unterstützen .

Hab nun Silber genommen. Lag eine Haaresbreite vor Schwarz.


----------



## Pelk (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Vhailor schrieb:


> 25 Minuten sogar. Ich saß noch davor .



Er hat das Projekt schon um 17.45 geöffnet, deswegen 45 Minuten


----------



## Vhailor (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das erklärt dann wohl auch, warum es kurz nach 6 schon soviele Backer gab


----------



## Bullz (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Glückwunsch zum Erfolg ..

Blöde Frage: Wird das Gerät nach dem Kickstarter Erfolg vielleicht bei einem Händler angeboten das ich es regulär kaufen kann + es eventuell sogar schneller bekomme oder führt kein Weg an Kickstarter vorbei ?


----------



## Bummsbirne (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Glaub er brauchte das Geld auch um überhaupt noch Gehäuse "nachzuordern". Glaub vor Januar 2017 wirste das nicht beim Käsekoenig kaufen können.


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Falls noch nicht gesehen: 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KvPyZARdwo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kojampel (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Erfolg ..
> 
> Blöde Frage: Wird das Gerät nach dem Kickstarter Erfolg vielleicht bei einem Händler angeboten das ich es regulär kaufen kann + es eventuell sogar schneller bekomme oder führt kein Weg an Kickstarter vorbei ?



Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man das Gehäuse nach der Kickstarter Kampagne nur noch erwerben sollten während der Kampagne mindestens 1000stck geordert werden wonach meinem letzt schauen nur noch so um die 20 für fehlen. Ob es dann bei einem Händler zu kaufen ist weiß ich jetzt auch nicht so genau, aber vielleicht macht er es dann ja auch wie die Leute vom Ncase und verkaufen es dann noch auf ihrer Webseite, wobei aber auch da nicht direkt versendet wurde weil das Gehäuse nur in "Schüben" beim Hersteller bestellt wurde. Ich hatte dabei Ca 1-2Monate gewartet bis wieder beim Hersteller geordert wurde. Vieleicht läuft es dann ja bei, A4 genau so, da ich mir gut vorstellen kann das es so am Praktikabelsten ist.

Edit:
Die 1000 Cases wurden erreicht also wird es zumindest auch nach der Kampagne noch irgendwo möglich sein sich eines zu bestellen


----------



## doncalzone84 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi

Ich habe mir auch eins von deinen Gehäusen geordert und fnde deine Arbeit echt super gut!! 

Ich wollte mal fragen welchen cpu kühler ich am besten verwenden sollte welcher die besten Ergebnisse in dem Gehäuse gebracht haben!? 
Ich wollte als Mainboard das Maximus VIII Impact
Als cpu ein Core i7-6700K 4,0 GHz
und 16gb Ram mit 2666MHZ nehmen

So sieht mein Plan bislang aus 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe den besten cpu kühler zu bekommen 

Ich hatte ja den Cryorig C7 im auge weiß aber nicht ob es so der beste ist 

Mit freundelichen Grüßen 

Stefan


----------



## the_leon (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ja nimm den C7


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Gratulation für den sehr guten Start. Ich wünsche dir und deinem Unternehmen Viel Erfolg in der Zukunft.


----------



## Freshjive (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Glückwunsch Daniel - verfolge das Projekt nun schon seit geraumer Zeit. Für mich ist der äußerst erfolgreiche Start nicht verwunderlich...  ich war eher Baff, dass keiner der großen Reseller das Potential dieses Projekts erkannt hat. Wer hat nicht interesse daran PCs zu miniaturisieren ohne Leistungseimbußen zu haben... wäre ich Investor, dann wäre ich eingestiegen


----------



## doncalzone84 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Vielen Dank


----------



## mrmurphy007 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sehr schöne Sache! Momentan ist es mir noch zu teuer. Läuft ja trotzdem gut


----------



## -Xe0n- (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Sache! Momentan ist es mir noch zu teuer. Läuft ja trotzdem gut



Naja günstiger wirds nicht 

Hab mich jetzt spontan entschieden das Projekt zu unterstützen...  Mir ist beim Umzug schon wieder aufgefallen wie nervig es ist einen tower in den 5 Stück zu schleppen.. Bis Ende des Jahres hat man zeit sich schöne Hardware dann zusammen zu stellen  perfekt! 

Danke dir für die Arbeit und hoffe es fällt Gewinn auch für dich ab!


----------



## cubanrice987 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Guten Abend,
Kennt jemand ein How to, wie Kickstarter funktioniert, ich komme damit irgendwie nicht klar.  Ganz egal wo ich hin klicke, ich kann keine Zahlungsmethode auswählen, er wählt immer automatisch, das ich mit Kreditkarte bezahlen will, das will ich aber gar nicht 
Danke


----------



## bigdaniel (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



doncalzone84 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen welchen cpu kühler ich am besten verwenden sollte welcher die besten Ergebnisse in dem Gehäuse gebracht haben!?



Für deine Konfiguration ist der Cryorig C7 am besten. Er kühlt rund 8-10°C besser als der LP53.



cubanrice987 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Ganz egal wo ich hin klicke, ich kann keine Zahlungsmethode auswählen, er wählt immer automatisch, das ich mit Kreditkarte bezahlen will, das will ich aber gar nicht
> Danke


Kommst du aus Deutschland? Nutzt dein Rechner die deutsche Zeitzone? Nutzt du einen Proxy? Ein anderer User hatte auch Probleme per Lastschrift zu zahlen, konnte diese aber mit der KickstarterApp beheben.


----------



## cubanrice987 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Kommst du aus Deutschland? Nutzt dein Rechner die deutsche Zeitzone? Nutzt du einen Proxy? Ein anderer User hatte auch Probleme per Lastschrift zu zahlen, konnte diese aber mit der KickstarterApp beheben.



Es hat funktioniert, ich habe in den Kickstarter Einstellungen (mein Konto --> Profil bearbeiten)  meinen Ort ausgewählt und dort dann die deutsche Zeitzone, aktualisiert und siehe da, plötzlich geht auch Bankkonto... Ganz einfach eigentlich, aber wer soll darauf kommen ? Naja, Vielen Dank erstmal


----------



## IssaP (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hey Daniel!

Gibt es schon eine Prognose, wie teuer das Gehäuse nach der Kickstarter Kampagne sein wird? Zur Zeit bin ich noch zufrieden mit meinem PC, aber wenn ich so in 1-2 Jahren einen neuen baue hätte ich schon Lust dein Gehäuse zu verwenden und das bis dahin hier rumstehn zu haben wäre irgendwie unpraktisch!


----------



## Bummsbirne (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Zur Zeit ist noch nichtmal klar, ob das Case nach der Kickstarter Kampagne überhaupt bei zB Caseking zu kaufen sein wird.

Wenn du Pech hast bekommst du keins

Und selbst wenn man die so bei 1-2 Resellern erwerben KÖNNTE, wird das Case kaum günstiger. Unter 200 Taler kannste dir schonmal abschminken.


----------



## bigdaniel (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@IssaP  Ich vermute es wird eher teurer als preiswerter.


----------



## MDJ (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wenn jemand überlegt, etwas schwächere Komponenten einzubauen, damit z.B. die Temperaturen nicht so hoch ausfallen (oder Geld sparen)...
Hab gerade paar Tests mit dem i3-6100 und dem i5-6600 am laufen (auf selben Mainboard). Finde die beiden CPUs für sehr kleine Cases interessant, da sie beide wenig TDP haben und damit auch garnicht weit voneinander entfernt liegen. Der i3-6100 hat 51 Watt TDP und der i5-6600 hat 65 Watt TDP. Ein Unterschied von nur 14 Watt TDP.
Da kam was recht Interessantes dabei heraus, was die meisten eigentlich weniger denken würden..... unter gleicher Vollauslastung hat der i5 zumeist 1-3°C weniger als der i3 (bei gleicher Raumtemperatur). Klingt komisch, ist aber so und habe ich mit verschiedenen TopBlowern getestet.
Klar, da spielen verschiedene Faktoren mit. Der i3 hat einen Turbotakt von 3.7 GHz. Dieser liegt auch an, wenn alle Kerne gleich voll ausgelastet sind. Beim i5 ist das anders, er hat zwar einen Turbotakt von 3.9 GHz, allerdings nur wenn ein einzelner Kern voll ausgelastet ist. Bei einer gemeinsamen Volllast aller Kerne liegt der gemeinsame Turbotakt bei 3.6 GHz. Diese Drosselung macht da schon bisschen was.
Des weiteren ist mir aufgefallen, das mein i3 ab Werk eine sehr hohe Vcore-Spannung hat. Ich denke, das spielt bei dem Vergleich meiner beiden CPUs ebenso eine große Rolle, wenn nicht sogar die größte Rolle. Unter Prim95 (Small FFTs) liegt der VCore vom i3 bei ca. 1.21 - 1.22 Volt. Hier könnte man per Undervolting wohl noch einiges rausholen um die Temperatur zu senken. Der i5 hat unter selber Last im Schnitt 1.13 bis 1.14 Volt (da geht bestimmt auch noch was runter).
Ob ich mit dem i3 ein schlechtes Modell erwischt hab, weis ich nicht, könnte sein. Natürlich könnte ich es per Undervolting nachkorrigieren. Allerdings wollte ich die CPUs mal unter selben "ab Werk"-Voraussetzungen testen, was für Temps sie so haben. Von dem Standpunkt aus würde ich sagen: Wer sich, bezogen auf die Temperaturen, zwischen einem i3 und einem i5 (Skylake natürlich) nicht entscheiden kann, kann da ruhig zum i5 (nonK) greifen.
Dachte das könnte den einen oder anderen interessieren.


----------



## IssaP (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@Daniel: Danke für die Info, dass es unbedingt günstiger wird habe ich sowieso nicht erwartet, solange es geringfügig teurer wird ist es völlig ok!


----------



## -Xe0n- (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Freue mich auf die Mini Builds  evtl isr bis dahin ja Zen draußen


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> @IssaP  Ich vermute es wird eher teurer als preiswerter.



Frage dazu: Es ist wohl absehbar, dass bis Ende dieser Woche alle Gehäuse vergriffen sein werden. Eventuell ist es zu kurzfristig und/oder Kickstarter bietet diese Möglichkeit nicht an, aber wäre es möglich die Menge an verfügbaren Gehäusen noch einmal zu erhöhen?

Eventuell hast du dadurch die Möglichkeit durch die erhöhte Produktionsmenge den Einzelpreis zu senken und so etwas Reserven zu bilden, um beispielsweise angepasste Staubfilter in Auftrag geben zu können, die Interessen erwerben können.

Unabhängig davon würde mich interessieren, welche der beiden Staubfilter besser passen. Der 120er oder der 140er?

DEMCiflex Staubfilter 140mm schwarz/weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

DEMCiflex Staubfilter 120mm schwarz/weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## turbosnake (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Frage dazu: Es ist wohl absehbar, dass bis Ende dieser Woche alle Gehäuse vergriffen sein werden. Eventuell ist es zu kurzfristig und/oder Kickstarter bietet diese Möglichkeit nicht an, aber wäre es möglich die Menge an verfügbaren Gehäusen noch einmal zu erhöhen?


Man kann bei KS jederzeit neue  "Reward Tiers" einführen, aber keine alten mehr ändern.
So habe ich das als Backer bei anderen Kampagne mitbekommen.


----------



## raupi2 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

So wie es in der Kampagne steht, hat Dan die Stückzahl bewusst auf 1.500 begrenzt, damit die Gehäuse auch irgendwann mal fertig werden und ausgeliefert werden.

"The initial Kickstarter run will be limited to 1500 cases. This restriction is necessary to guarantee quick delivery."


----------



## Lowmotion (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



raupi2 schrieb:


> So wie es in der Kampagne steht, hat Dan die Stückzahl bewusst auf 1.500 begrenzt, damit die Gehäuse auch irgendwann mal fertig werden und ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> "The initial Kickstarter run will be limited to 1500 cases. This restriction is necessary to guarantee quick delivery."



Aber die doppelten Bestellungen unten ergeben 1700 Gehäuse.


Natürlich wird der Preis fallen. Je nach Erfolg der Kampangne auf Kickstartes werden die Rechte an dem Gehäuse an eine Firma verkauft und dann beginnt irgendwann die Serienproduktion. Irgendwann so 2018 kannst du vllt das Gehäuse von Lian Li oder einem Reseller kaufen. Das wäre dann vllt etwas billiger.

zB. das Lian Li PC-Q10WX für 124 Euro + Versand. Rechnest du da den Riser drauf, dann kommst du dennoch bei 200 Euro heraus. Dann kannst du 2018 das Gehäuse für 199 Euro kaufen.

Am Ncase M1 sieht man die Nachfrage über Jahre hinweg und die Gebrauchtpreise sind verdammt hoch. Das Ncase hat keinen Riser, aber umfangreicheres Zubehör. Und die restlichen Gehäusehersteller bringen zwar ähnliche Modelle auf den Markt, aber kaum aus Alu und meist auch nur in einer Revision. Bis jetzt wäre das A4 auf die nächsten Jahre alleine auf dem Markt und wer weiss ob das Gehäuse jemals wieder hergestellt wird.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



raupi2 schrieb:


> So wie es in der Kampagne steht, hat Dan die Stückzahl bewusst auf 1.500 begrenzt, damit die Gehäuse auch irgendwann mal fertig werden und ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> "The initial Kickstarter run will be limited to 1500 cases. This restriction is necessary to guarantee quick delivery."


Trotzdem wäre ein weiteres Tier mit dann späterem Lieferdatum auch möglich, das würde dann das Lieferdatum der anderen nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Shutterfly (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Find es großartig wie schnell nun schon über 1200 Gehäuse weg sind. Innerhalb weniger Tage. Freut mich!


----------



## kojampel (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Man kann bei KS jederzeit neue  "Reward Tiers" einführen, aber keine alten mehr ändern.
> So habe ich das als Backer bei anderen Kampagne mitbekommen.



Anscheinend kann man da doch etwas leicht ändern da sind 25 von den (2xSilber) als 50 1xSilber rübergewandert


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



kojampel schrieb:


> Anscheinend kann man da doch etwas leicht ändern da sind 25 von den (2xSilber) als 50 1xSilber rübergewandert


Nein, iirc kann man bei bestehenden Rewards nichts mehr ändern,


----------



## kojampel (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, iirc kann man bei bestehenden Rewards nichts mehr ändern,



Dann erklär mir mal wie aus maximal 50 von den 2xSilber, 25 geworden sind. Und aus 350 Silbernen 400 wurden.

Aber jetzt bitte keinen Streit anfangen, wegen einer solchen Banalität ich wollte es nur erwähnen, und des Zählens bin ich mächtig 
Aus den maximalen 1500 Unterstützern sind jetzt auch 1525 geworden (logischerweise)


----------



## bigdaniel (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich habe  25 Posten vom Reward 2x Silver (was 50 Gehäusen entspricht) auf 1x Silver transferiert. Die einfachen silbernen sind beliebter als zwei im Bundle. Auf die Gehäuseanzahl hat dies keine Auswirkung, allerdings auf die mögliche Anzahl von Unterstützern.


----------



## Icchan (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

mal so rein hypothetisch..

blau oder rot wäre vermutlich noch gut gegangen..


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das wuerd ich mal nicht so einschätzen.  Weiß noch eher.


----------



## -Xe0n- (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Bin gespannt ob bis Auslieferung auch Netzteile auf dem Markt sind die taugen. Momentan hat man ja wenig Auswahl. Fsp soll wohl bis Ende des Jahres was im Angebot haben


----------



## Shutterfly (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob bis Auslieferung auch Netzteile auf dem Markt sind die taugen. Momentan hat man ja wenig Auswahl. Fsp soll wohl bis Ende des Jahres was im Angebot haben



Habe nun nicht die Spezifikationen verglichen, aber gibt doch welche von be quiet! für SFX. Oder, wer mag, kann ein Corsair nehmen.


----------



## Bullz (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Frage dazu: Es ist wohl absehbar, dass bis Ende dieser Woche alle Gehäuse vergriffen sein werden. Eventuell ist es zu kurzfristig und/oder Kickstarter bietet diese Möglichkeit nicht an, aber wäre es möglich die Menge an verfügbaren Gehäusen noch einmal zu erhöhen?
> 
> Eventuell hast du dadurch die Möglichkeit durch die erhöhte Produktionsmenge den Einzelpreis zu senken und so etwas Reserven zu bilden, um beispielsweise angepasste Staubfilter in Auftrag geben zu können, die Interessen erwerben können.
> 
> ...



Würde ich auch gerne wissen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Habe nun nicht die Spezifikationen verglichen, aber gibt doch welche von be quiet! für SFX. Oder, wer mag, kann ein Corsair nehmen.



Ist aber nicht so der Wahnsinn  Die aktuellen SFX Netzteile sind allesamt noch nicht sooo der bringer.


----------



## MDJ (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Habe nun nicht die Spezifikationen verglichen, aber gibt doch welche von be quiet! für SFX. Oder, wer mag, kann ein Corsair nehmen.



SilverStone bietet auch welche an, auch modular.


----------



## Vhailor (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht so der Wahnsinn  Die aktuellen SFX Netzteile sind allesamt noch nicht sooo der bringer.



Wo nimmst du das jetzt bitte her? Es gibt mehr als genug Auswahl. Ich möchte nun mal eine fundierte Analyse lesen, die deine Aussage belegt: ...


----------



## -Xe0n- (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Wo nimmst du das jetzt bitte her? Es gibt mehr als genug Auswahl. Ich möchte nun mal eine fundierte Analyse lesen, die deine Aussage belegt: ...



Guck dir die Ripple Werte von den aktuellen SFX Netzteilen an... die sind alle lange nicht so "sauber" wie die ATX pendanten. Zudem haben sie auf  Sekundär Seite keine DC-DC Spanungsversorgung. Was ich für ein modernes Netzteil voraussetze


----------



## Pelk (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Icchan schrieb:


> mal so rein hypothetisch..
> 
> blau oder rot wäre vermutlich noch gut gegangen..



Ich werde meins neu Eloxieren mit Farbe, welche muss ich noch bestimmen. 

Habe leider immer noch keine Angabe zum Grundmaterial bekommen, welche ich brauchen würde...


----------



## Vhailor (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Super, jetzt wollte ich grade auf Antworten klicken, als der FF abgestürzt ist. Das blöde Ding wird auch mit jedem Update mieser...gut, anderes Thema.

Weil ich jetzt keine Lust habe, das alles nochmal rauszusuchen, in Kürze:


> Guck dir die Ripple Werte von den aktuellen SFX Netzteilen an... die  sind alle lange nicht so "sauber" wie die ATX pendanten. Zudem haben sie  auf  Sekundär Seite keine DC-DC Spanungsversorgung. Was ich für ein  modernes Netzteil voraussetze


Fundiert ist das nicht grade. Um ehrlich zu sein klingt das eher, wie das übliche "SFX-PSUs sind doof" Mimimi, was man hier dauernd ließt.

Die Silverstones waren schon nicht schlecht. Das Corsair/Great Wall laut allen möglichen Tests sogar absolut super. 
Sicher, ATX lief in der Regel mit weniger ripple...wow, wasn Wunder, wenn ich mehr Platz für die ganze Elektronik habe . Aber auch hier. Corsair ohne Beanstandungen.

Was du mit der Sekundärseite meinst...keine Ahnung. Welche Vorteile soll das bringen? Hab nichts dergleichen in Tests gelesen.

Ich hätte schon mit den Silverstones kein Problem gehabt und werde garantiert auch mit dem Corsair keine bekommen. Von daher verstehe ich das ewige Gejammer nicht so recht, zumal es laut etlichen Tests auch absolut keinen Grund dazu gibt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Fundiert ist das nicht grade. Um ehrlich zu sein klingt das eher, wie das übliche "SFX-PSUs sind doof" Mimimi, was man hier dauernd ließt.



Du sagst es ist Mimi und bestätigst es dann selber? Klar sind die Netzteile davon nicht unbrauchbar, allerdings erwarte annähernd die gleiche Spannungsstabilität wie von einem ATX Netzteil, wenn ich schon 90€+ ausgebe.


Und ja das Corsair ist nicht schlecht. Momentan von den Leistungswerten auch das beste. Zumindest das SF450


Vhailor schrieb:


> Was du mit der Sekundärseite meinst...keine Ahnung. Welche Vorteile soll das bringen? Hab nichts dergleichen in Tests gelesen.



Stabilere Spannungen auch auf den 3,3V und 5V Schiene


----------



## Vhailor (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Was genau bestätige ich denn? Dass es nicht grade ein Wunder ist, wenn ich mit anderen Gegebenheiten arbeiten muss? Klar, bestätige ich dir gerne. Nur hats mich nie gestört. Und ich vermute mal, dass es auch in der Praxis wenige Leute stören würde, wenn die Ripple-Werte etwas höher als bei ATX wären. Für mich ließt sich das - wie gesagt - immer wie Mimimi.
 Wenn ich weniger Platz zur Verfügung habe, um mit Elektronik zu arbeiten und dennoch die gleichen Erwatungen daran setze, weils ein paar Euro mehr kostet, finde ich jetzt auch...sagen wir...optimistisch.

Ah, ok. Was das Silverstone SFX-L angeht gabs dazu leicht schwankende Aussagen in den Tests. Die einen attestierten weniger stabile Werte, die anderen haben kaum Probleme gesehen. Corsair wieder super.
Insofern sehe ich derzeit überhaupt keine Probleme bei SFX PSUs. Meine Welt scheint da eine andere zu sein, als deine


----------



## bigdaniel (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Die 3,3V und 5V Schiene ist doch eh komplett uninteressant.


----------



## Bummsbirne (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Jo. Aber vielleicht hat xeon ja Angst, dass bei 2 angeschlossenen USB Festplatten die Spannung abfällt und bei Schreibvorgängen der USB Slot ausfällt^^


Da könnte ich es eher verstehen,  wenn man kritisiert, dass das alles "nur" Single Rail NT sind.

Obwohl mir das persönliche egal ist. Aber wie gesagt, dass faende ich am ehesten kritisierbar. 

Btw: Nur nich 182 Cases sind da. Aber ich habs ja gesagt, dass das Teil gut weggeht


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V scheint auch recht gute Spannungsstabilität und wenig ripple/noise zu bieten. Single Rail würde ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt als Nachteil ansehen - zumal man in so einem kleinen Gehäuse sowieso keine allzu hohe Verlustleistung umsetzen sollte und deshalb auch kein Netzteil mit sehr hoher Nennleistung benötigt. 450W sollten bereits weit mehr als genug für fast alle Konfigurationen mit modernen CPUs und Grakas im DAN A4 sein.

Schätze mal, dass ich das Corsair 450W nehmen werde, falls ich eine schnelle Graka einbaue.

Was ich aber schade finde ist, dass es kaum effiziente SFX-Netzteile mit noch geringeren Leistungen gibt. Die Leistungs-Lücke zwischen Pico-PSUs und normalen ATX-Netzteilen ist zumindest was effiziente Netzteile angeht immer noch nicht geschlossen. 

@Bummsbirne: Sind noch 380 übrig . Gesamtmenge sind 1700 nicht 1500, wegen der Zweier-Angebote.


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wisst ihr schon ob ihreuch ein Setup kauft, dass man übertakten kann? Ich bin mir da noch ein wenig Unschlüssig und meiner Meinung nach wird man eh nicht wirklich übertakten können mit den kleinen Kühler.

Bin am überlegen meinen 4670k weiter zu übernehmen. Der 6600k bietet kaum mehr Perfomance in Spielen.
Edit:

Wobei der 6600k doch deutlich Kühler wird und auch OC in einem bestimmten Bereich drin wäre

Jedenfalls ist das mein aktuelles Setup was ich soweit eventuell verbauen möchte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wobei ich da nicht sicher bin ob ich doch einfach ein neues mini itx für den 1150 Sockel kaufe und meinen alten rechner soweit wie möglich übernehme. Wobei der 4670k halt deutlich wärmer wird als ein 6600k


----------



## Lowmotion (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Die Gebrauchtpreise für ITX Sockel 1150 sind recht hoch. Da suche ich seit 3 Monaten mein Traumboard, aber selbst Retoure Mainboards gehen für viel Geld weg (wobei der Käufer erst nach dem Kauf merkt, dass wichtiges Zubehör fehlt).

Übertakten: Übertakten ist so eine Sache mit der Qualität. Ein Skylake mit oder ohne K zieht im Turbo schon mal bis zu 1.3v. Damit braucht er mehr Kühlung als ein guter Skylake K mit OC. Einige Exemplare machen mit 1.15v 4,5 Ghz mit. 

Mein Spiele ITX bekommt: Asus z170i Pro Gaming (mit DOOM Key), 6600k  und DDR4-3200 CL 16-16-16. Beim Kühler bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Das hängt eben von der Qualität der CPU ab. Letztlich kann ich den Takt einfach an die Temperatur anpassen, also aus dem Übertakten wird dann ein Undervolten bei angemessenem Takt.

Nun das ABER: wenn das Gehäuse auf dem Tisch steht, dann reden wir von Cabylake. Der wird für ITX zwar nicht sehr interessant, aber dafür vielleicht die eine oder andere CPU.


----------



## -Xe0n- (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@Dan
Wie ist es denn, wenn man die Frontseite für den Einbau der Graka abschraubt? Kriegt man dann auch noch eine 390 rein von den Maßen her? 30,8cm lang oder schließt die breite [FONT=latoregular, Arial, simhei]4,23cm[/FONT] (2,2slots) die Sapphire schon aus?

Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## Lowmotion (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*


Max. Width without backplate: 40mm; including backplate: 45mm 
Max. Length without bracket: 295mm; including bracket: 306mm 

Das paßt wohl nicht. Ich verkaufe gerade gnadenlos alle Grafikkarten, denn die neuen AMDs werden alles entwerten.


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@ Xe0n: Leider passt die Karte nicht,


----------



## MDJ (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Wobei der 6600k doch deutlich Kühler wird und auch OC in einem bestimmten Bereich drin wäre ......... Wobei der 4670k halt deutlich wärmer wird als ein 6600k



Temperaturdaten vom i5-6600k habe ich leider nicht. Aber die Temperatur vom i5-6600 (nonK) sind mit dem Cryorig C7 unter Volllast absolut unbedenklich. Da macht der C7 echt ein gutes Bild. Klar, der nonK hat gegenüber dem K rund 26 Watt mehr TDP.... aber dennoch erkennt man die Leistung des Kühlers. Wenn ich heute Abend daheim bin, geb ich euch die Messdaten mal durch.


----------



## DrNGoc (7. Juni 2016)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist das mein aktuelles Setup was ich soweit eventuell verbauen möchte
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dasselbe habe ich auch. (fast: habe den 3200er RAM) [emoji854] Mir fehlt nur noch das Netzteil. Das kommt dann hoffentlich bald zusammen mit einer RX 480.


----------



## DrNGoc (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



MDJ schrieb:


> Temperaturdaten vom i5-6600k habe ich leider nicht. Aber die Temperatur vom i5-6600 (nonK) sind mit dem Cryorig C7 unter Volllast absolut unbedenklich. Da macht der C7 echt ein gutes Bild. Klar, der nonK hat gegenüber dem K rund 26 Watt mehr TDP.... aber dennoch erkennt man die Leistung des Kühlers. Wenn ich heute Abend daheim bin, geb ich euch die Messdaten mal durch.



Ich habe den K und auch da unter Vollast im locker unter 70.


----------



## Kusanar (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*räusper*

Leute, PCGH-X soll endlich auch den DAN A4 testen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...marktuebersicht-im-der-pcgh-08-09-2016-a.html


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Gibt doch schon eine Review und viel mehr gibt es auch nicht zu reviewen 

Edit:

Das Dan A4 gehört halt zu den wenigen Gehäuse wo es einfach keine negativen Überraschungen gibt ^^


----------



## the_leon (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

6700K+Titan X Dan Cases A4-SFX im Test: Noch kleiner kann Gaming-Hardware nicht verpackt werden - Golem.de
5820K+980ti/R9 Nano DAN Cases A4-SFX im Test: Das kleinste Gaming-Gehause der Welt kann was - ComputerBase


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Na toll, und mein Reviewsample ist gerade auf dem Weg nach Kanada zu Linus Tech Tips...


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich hätte jetzt kein Problem damit dem PCGH-Team eines von meinen zur Verfügung zu stellen, wenn es denn ab Oktober irgendwann eintrifft.


----------



## MDJ (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

So, hier die versprochenen Messwerte mit dem Cryorig C7 auf meinem i5-6600 (nonK).
Anmerkung: Unter Prime95 (SmallFFTs) liegt am i5 eine vom Mainboard (Asus Z170I Pro Gaming) ab Werk selbst bestimmte Vcore-Spannung von ca. 1.130 bis 1.140 Volt an.
Lüfterdrehzahl wurde mit "Asus AI Suite" initialisiert und gesteuert. Gemessen wurde bei einer Lüfter-Drehzahl von 100, 75 und 50%. Die Raumtemperatur lag bei ~23°C
Die Temperaturen sind die Durchschnittstemperaturen, welche sie über den Messzeitraum erreichten.

Temperaturen bei CPU-Auslastung durch Konvertieren eines Films mit "xMedia Recode":
100 % Lüfterdrehzahl ---> 53°C
 75 % Lüfterdrehzahl ---> 55°C
50 % Lüfterdrehzahl ---> 59°C

Temperaturen bei CPU-Auslastung durch Prime 95 (SmallFFTs):
100 % Lüfterdrehzahl ---> 63°C
75 % Lüfterdrehzahl ---> 65°C
50 % Lüfterdrehzahl ---> 70°C


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Top Werte


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das will ich auch meinen, solche Werte hat manch einer mit seinem Big Tower und großen Turmkühler nicht


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wurden die Werte im offenem Aufbau oder in einem Case ermittelt?


----------



## MDJ (7. Juni 2016)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Wurden die Werte im offenem Aufbau oder in einem Case ermittelt?



Ah, sry, das hab ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben. Die Messungen wurden auf einem offenen Aufbau, auf einem Tisch liegend gemacht, ohne weitere Nebenlüfter.
Habe mich bewusst für einen offenen Aufbau entschieden, empfinde es dadurch transparenter. Ein Gehäuse könnte zwar praxisnäher sein. Aber bei einem Gehäuse würden sich je nach Material, Volumen und eventuellen zusätzlichen Lüftern oder Netzteil die Werte arg unterscheiden.

Bezüglich den Temperaturen: Denkt aber bitte dran, dass es sich hier um den i5-6600 (nonK) handelt, welcher 65W TDP hat.


----------



## bigdaniel (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Danke für die Info, der Unterschied von den Temperaturen im A4-SFX zum offenem Aufbau beträgt ca. 1,5-2°C. Das schafft sonst kein mir bekanntes Gehäuse.


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Na toll, und mein Reviewsample ist gerade auf dem Weg nach Kanada zu Linus Tech Tips...



Hoffe es lässt sich nicht ewig Zeit :/ 

Freut mich, dass er es testet. Ist nochmal ordentlich mehr Reichweite als ein Forum


----------



## bigdaniel (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

So im Startpost ist nun eine ausführliche Kompatibilitätsliste für die neuen Karten von Nvidia mit allen Partnermodellen.


----------



## Core #1 (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Na toll, und mein Reviewsample ist gerade auf dem Weg nach Kanada zu Linus Tech Tips...



Hast du schon mal daran gedacht, es auch an Richard & Co von DigitalFoundry (Eurogamer.net) zu schicken?


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Von denen habe ich bisher noch nichts gehört.


----------



## MDJ (10. Juni 2016)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@bigdaniel: Die maximale Höhe des verbauten Kühlers wurde ja bewusst so ausgewählt, damit das Case so klein wie möglich wird. Das Seitenteil ist ja normal demontierbar. Möchte man einen höheren TopBlower montieren der stärker ist, müsste man die Seite offen lassen. Diesbezüglich habe ich eine Frage (bzw. Idee).
Wie wäre es mit einem (optional, separat erhältlichen) Seitenteil, welches einen tieferen Steg hat und somit Kühler mit Bauhöhen von 60 oder 70 Millimeter zulassen würde?

Alternativ müsste man dafür nicht zwingend ein komplett neues Seitenteil herstellen! Um Kosten zu sparen, könnte man auch einen Adapter-Rahmen anbieten, den man zwischen Case und Seitenteil montiert. Den man einfach nur dazwischen klippt. Der könnte z.B. 25 Millimeter breit sein und erhöht somit praktisch die mögliche Kühlerbauhöhe.

Edit: Bei Fragen kann ich es noch detaillierter erklären wie ich es meine


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ein quasi offenes Seitenteil wäre auch interessant, sprich ein Loch, aus dem dann der CPU-Kühler ragt.


----------



## MDJ (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ein quasi offenes Seitenteil wäre auch interessant, sprich ein Loch, aus dem dann der CPU-Kühler ragt.


Daran hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht, allerdings wäre das dann zu speziell. Man müsste berücksichtigen an welcher Position genau der CPU-Sockel sitzt. Bei manchen Boards weicht die Position etwas ab, gerade bei Sockel 1150.
Und je nach TopBlower ist das obere Breitenmaß von diesem unterschiedlich. Deshalb kam die Idee mit dem Adapter-Rahmen, um einfach die mögliche Kühlerhöhe zu erweitern


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Dann einfach das Seitenteil weglassen, und nen Noctua D15 verbauen 

 Wenn man eine AXP200 verbauen kann bringt das Leistungsmäßig was und das Case passt auch noch
Wenn man allerding auch einen Dark Rock Top Flow und so zeug Verbauen kann, dann macht man mit der Verbreiterung den Charme des Gehäuses kaputt, weil es gleich doppelt so breit ist


----------



## MDJ (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Klar, so breit war es an sich auch nicht gedacht 
Gedacht war an einen Adapter-Rahmen mit einer Breite von maximal ca. 15 oder 20 Millimeter. Allein mit 15mm würde man eine maximale Kühlerhöhe von 63mm geboten bekommen, mit 20mm sogar eine maximale Kühlerbauhöhe von 68mm. Das würde das Case nicht radikal verbreitern, halt nur um 15-20mm. Da man so einen Adapter-Rahmen auch in beiden Farben anbieten könnte, hätte man so auch die Option, seinem Case einen farbigen Streifen hinzuzufügen, wenn man es denn möchte. Also schwarzes Case und silbernen Adapter-Rahmen oder so.


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Dann bin ich für 26mm dann hätte man 74mm für den AXP 200 oder nen Cryoring C1


----------



## MDJ (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



the_leon schrieb:


> Dann bin ich für 26mm dann hätte man 74mm für den AXP 200 oder nen Cryoring C1



In dem Fall dann lieber 28mm, damit der Lüfter nicht am Seitenteil anliegt. Bisschen Pufferzone muss da schon sein 
Warten wir mal, was Daniel zu den Ideen sagt


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ja, beim 73mm AXP Ware immerhin 1mm platz frei.


----------



## -Xe0n- (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Seit gestern ist das case wohl bei Linus  mal gucken wie lange es dauert. Schätze 2 Wochen?


----------



## Bullz (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

hier ein sehr interessanter Vergleich zwischen 6700 und 6700k der auf die tpd 
Intel Core i7-6700: Skylake i7 at 65W | silentpcreview.com

zitat"The vanilla model is undoubtedly more efficient but not by a significant margin. If you're leaning toward the non-K variant because of its seemingly lower power requirements, perhaps for a small/quiet build, the difference is too minor to weigh into the decision. The same can be said if you're considering the "K" version for its higher clock speeds; the level of performance increase is slight. 

Der Unterschied scheint also nicht so groß zu sein .. weder von der Perfomance noch von der tpd ...  macht also wirklich kaum einen Unterschied und würde deswegen eher zu K Variante greifen da sich dieses sicher besser verkaufen lässt als das nonK.


----------



## MDJ (23. Juni 2016)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Naja, ich seh da keinen richtigen Vergleich von den Temperaturen unter voller Auslastung, oder habe ich das übersehen? Die Angaben, wieviel Watt sie bei Last verbrauchen, ist dafür jetzt nicht so aussagekräftig.


----------



## Majofan21 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Seit gestern ist das case wohl bei Linus  mal gucken wie lange es dauert. Schätze 2 Wochen?



Ich denke es braucht etwas länger, auf jeden Fall einen Monat bis es auf Youtube ist. (Man muss ja eine Woche wegen Vessel dazurechnen)


----------



## Tra6zon (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

In der GadgetFlow App gefunden 
Evtl werde ich mir auch eins bestellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xe0n- (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

24h left 

Freue mich schon aufs 4.Quartal und die Lieferung 
Endlich ein Gaming PC der in den Rucksack passt


----------



## Bullz (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@Xeon

nicht vergessen mit ( böses Wort ) Emulator und 4 Controller wo aufspazieren und dann in der Runde zocken  ...  wenn man dann noch eine HTC Vive dabei hat ... ist dem Spaß keine Grenzen gesetzt.

nebenherrrrrrrrr

Habe hier paar Eckdaten vom C7 Kühler und möchte irgendwie versuchen das ich ihn unter 40 db(a) bekomme ..

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Cryorig C7 im i3-Test

Lautstärke 50 cm entfernt mit offenem Gehäuse

100% PWM 2340 U/Min 48,4 db(A)
 75 % PWM 2060 U/Min 43,4 db(A)
 50 % PWM 1560 U/Min 37,0 db(A)
min% PWM   645 U/Min Hörschwelle

Mit geschlossenem Gehäuse sieht 50 % PWM sehr vernünftig aus. 

Die Frage ist nun. 6700k geköpft 4.2-4.4 Ghz @ 1.232 Vid mit 50 % PWM C7 Kühler... Macht dann booom weil eine Kernfusion eintritt  

Ist natürlich alles theoretisch hier. Der C7 soll ( vom lesen ) 30 % leistungsfähiger wie der boxed sein. Kann sich das bei unter 80 Grad ausgehen bei Arbeiten/Spielen stable aber nicht Primestable.


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

So die letzte Stunde ist angebrochen. Die  1600 Gehäusemarke ist durchbrochen


----------



## MDJ (28. Juni 2016)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Habe hier paar Eckdaten vom C7 Kühler und möchte irgendwie versuchen das ich ihn unter 40 db(a) bekomme ..



Naja, man muss aber auch bedenken, dass überzüchtete und übertaktete CPUs bei Luftkühlung nie sonderlich gut für sehr kleine Gehäuse sind 

Kannst auch mal hier im Thread meinen Beitrag #1945 ansehen, da hast du noch die Messwerte mit einem i5-6600 (65W TDP).




bigdaniel schrieb:


> So die letzte Stunde ist angebrochen. Die  1600 Gehäusemarke ist durchbrochen


Glückwunsch 
ps: Hast du dir mal meine Idee durchgelesen, bezüglich der modularen Gehäuseverbreiterung als Zubehör für stärkere Kühler?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



MDJ schrieb:


> ps: Hast du dir mal meine Idee durchgelesen, bezüglich der modularen Gehäuseverbreiterung als Zubehör für stärkere Kühler?


Was imho totaler Blödsinn wäre, da es das Feature des Gehäuses zerstört. Es will auch keiner einen Smart ForTwo mit 4 Metern länge haben.


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Daniel zur sehr Erfolgreichen Kickstarter Kampagne !


----------



## Bullz (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hier auch Glückwünsche. Wehe du haust mit dem Geld ab  wir finden dich.  Bin gespannt wann die ersten Geräte verschickt werden.


----------



## MDJ (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was imho totaler Blödsinn wäre, da es das Feature des Gehäuses zerstört. Es will auch keiner einen Smart ForTwo mit 4 Metern länge haben.



 Dein Vergleich ist etwas übertrieben. Es geht hier um ein (optionales) Zubehör und somit um eventuell 15-20mm, dass man nutzen "kann". Niemand zwingt jemanden und muss ja nicht jedem gefallen. Verstehe aber auch dein Einwand 
 Wie gesagt, es war einfach eine Idee


----------



## Bullz (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



MDJ schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es war einfach eine Idee



Ich bin selten gegen Ideen von anderen Menschen aber ich find die Idee auch unbrauchbar. Damit kommt man dann wieder in Richtung cases wie das m1 und muss sich dort gegen dessen Stärken durchsetzten.
Weiteres ist die Frage wie groß überhaupt der Käuferkreis dafür wäre und ob sich das rentiert. ( Vermutung -> Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Stunden Arbeit für sehr sehr wenig Geld. ).
Weiters hat es genug Verzögerungen geben ... jetzt wirds Zeit das sich DAN drum kümmert das die Gehäuse schnell produziert und verschickt werden und nicht das sich das ganze wieder paar Monate verzögert. 

Vielleicht als Dan+ Revision aber davon will ich erst lesen wenn ich meines Daheim habe . Dann könnt ihr eure 150l Dan+++++ Kübel haben 

@Dan. Gibt schon Zeitplan wies genau weitergeht ?


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@Bullz: Siehe Update 2 auf Kickstarter.


----------



## tobse2004 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



MDJ schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich ist etwas übertrieben. Es geht hier um ein (optionales) Zubehör und somit um eventuell 15-20mm, dass man nutzen "kann". Niemand zwingt jemanden und muss ja nicht jedem gefallen. Verstehe aber auch dein Einwand
> Wie gesagt, es war einfach eine Idee



Wir sind ja in einem Modding Forum [emoji6]
Bin auf die ersten DAN Mods gespannt [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Gibts den Controller dabei


----------



## Bullz (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

hier ein Test mit C7 und 6700k .. leider ohne Angabe von Umdrehungen oder Lautstärke ...  ( wie ich das hasse ... mit 5k Umdrehung krieg ich wahrscheindlich auch alles gekühlt egal wie klein der Kühlkörper ist. grrrr)

.::Mod-Your-Case.de | hardware for life::.


----------



## tobse2004 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@DAN:

Weißt du eigentlich schon wie die Auslieferung erfolgt?
Also ob alle Gehäuse gefertigt werden und dann verschickt oder immer eine gewisse Losgröße?
Und nach welcher Reihenfolge erfolgt der Versand?
Wer zuerst "bestellt" bekommt zuerst?


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Es werden alle in einer Periode hergestellt. Versand erfolgt Länder basiert, nach der Backer-Position oder per Zufall, bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## tobse2004 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Weißt du wie lange die Produktion eines Gehäuses dauert? 
Reine Interessenfrage


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ne leider nicht.


----------



## -Xe0n- (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Nie wieder kickstarter. Viel zu lange Lieferzeiten 

Cant wait for it 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullz (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Möchte hier mal meine Zusammenstellung posten die sich bereits gepostetem orentiert.

Skylake wird geköpft und muss nicht unbedingt 60 Grad 24/7 Prime temps erreichen. Max 80 grad beim Spielen visier ich an mit den Drehzahl des Kühlers an.
Graka Platzhalter. Warte noch tests ab welche die beste Partnerkarte ist bei den 1070.


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Köpfen von Skylake lohnt nicht


----------



## Bullz (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

eventuell noch tipps zur Zusammenstellung ?


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sieht ganz gut aus,würde nur eventuell eine Custom Karte nehmen wegen der Lautstärke, Kühlung und OC Möglichkeiten.

Hoffe einfach das bis Ende des Jahres Zen draußen ist, evtl wirds dann bessere Angebote geben.

Von meinen 4670k auf einen 6600k zu gehen lohnt sich halt gar nicht


----------



## L-Patrick (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Würde da ebenfalls eher auf ne Costum Karte setzen.
Ggf sogar auch auf ein H170 Board + i7 6700. Takten kann man mit dem Kühlerchen ja eh nicht wirklich und da würde man auch schonmal schnell 100€ einsparen

Hatte die 950 Pro als M.2 Version nicht Hitzeprobleme?


----------



## bigdaniel (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hat sie, daher würde ich diese auch nur dann kaufen wenn man Sie wirklich braucht. Einen großen Unterschied zwischen ner normalen und dieser high Performance SSD sollte man eh nicht merken. Klar bei vielen Kopiervorgängen merkt man den Schub aber bei Boot und Ladezeiten wohl kaum.


----------



## Handlamp (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> hier ein Test mit C7 und 6700k .. leider ohne Angabe von Umdrehungen oder Lautstärke ...  ( wie ich das hasse ... mit 5k Umdrehung krieg ich wahrscheindlich auch alles gekühlt egal wie klein der Kühlkörper ist. grrrr)
> 
> .::Mod-Your-Case.de | hardware for life::.



@ Bullz, wenn du dir den Test einmal durchliest ist dort zu lesen, dass Kühler, auf denen eine PWM Lüfter werkelt ohne PWM Funktion genutzt werden. Somit in diesem Fall 2500 RPM bei 30 dB(A) um die max Kühlleistung zu erreichen.


----------



## Bullz (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Hatte die 950 Pro als M.2 Version nicht Hitzeprobleme?



Kaufe mir die m.2 nicht wegen Perfomance sondern weil ich dann keine SATA SSD mit Strom und SATA anschließen muss ...  damit wirkt mein Gehäuse viel aufgeräumter. Ich hasse Kabel Salat... den Auspreis zahl ich gern.

Samsung SM951 kostet 199 euro gerade...  wenns eine m.2 TB Variante gibt werde ich upgraden...


----------



## Horrocko (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ist dir wahrscheinlich bekannt, aber es gibt auch die 850 EVO im M.2-Format, die etwas weniger heizt und deutlich günstiger ist (allerdings auch durch SATA 6Gb/s begrenzt). Die SM951 heizt noch schlimmer als die 950 PRO und ist dann dank Thermal Throttling unter Umständen langsamer als SATA 6Gb/s.
Wenn es dir also nur um den Formfaktor und nicht um NVME geht, bist du da besser bedient.


----------



## -Xe0n- (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Macht hier jemand eig ein Prebuild?

Mich würd mal interessieren wie die Qualität von Mic Eingang bei dem ASUS Z170I PRO ist


----------



## Bullz (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Horrocko schrieb:


> Ist dir wahrscheinlich bekannt, aber es gibt auch die 850 EVO im M.2-Format, die etwas weniger heizt und deutlich günstiger ist (allerdings auch durch SATA 6Gb/s begrenzt). Die SM951 heizt noch schlimmer als die 950 PRO und ist dann dank Thermal Throttling unter Umständen langsamer als SATA 6Gb/s.
> Wenn es dir also nur um den Formfaktor und nicht um NVME geht, bist du da besser bedient.



Das Throttling tritt nur auf wenn 90 Sekunden VOLL GAS kopierst. 1.7 gb/sec * 90 = 153 GB .. in normalen Anwendungen vollkommen irrelevant.


----------



## Horrocko (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Das Throttling tritt nur auf wenn 90 Sekunden VOLL GAS kopierst. 1.7 gb/sec * 90 = 153 GB .. in normalen Anwendungen vollkommen irrelevant.



Solche Tests werden in belüfteten Systemen oder offenen Aufbauten durchgeführt. Bei einer Sandwich-Platzierung direkt zwischen CPU und Graka ohne Belüftung, wie das bei der von dir vorgeschlagenen Lösung auf der letzten Seite aussehen würde, würde der Effekt deutlich verschärft werden, auch nicht nur bei Vollgas-Vorgängen. Aber es ist natürlich deine Entscheidung, ob du das zusätzliche Geld für ein Feature investieren willst, das du im Vergleich zur günstigeren SATA M.2 nicht voll nutzen kannst in der Zusammenstellung. Spricht ja grundsätzlich nichts dagegen. Ich hatte mir sogar überlegt, für meinen Tower nur aus dem Grund die 950 PRO zu holen, weil sie ein schwarzes PCB hat ...


----------



## Icedaft (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Das Throttling tritt nur auf wenn 90 Sekunden VOLL GAS kopierst. 1.7 gb/sec * 90 = 153 GB .. in normalen Anwendungen vollkommen irrelevant.




Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das Du von dieser "Mehrleistung" nichts hast, solange das Gegenstück nicht aus der gleich schnellen M.2 SSD besteht.


----------



## Bullz (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Horrocko schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir sogar überlegt, für meinen Tower nur aus dem Grund die 950 PRO zu holen, weil sie ein schwarzes PCB hat ...



Genau es ist mehr eine Design Entscheidung für mein Gehäuse. 

In der Regel kann man sagen .. beim Spielen / Arbeit im normalen Umfeld bist weit weg davon das die SSD immense Daten schaufeln muss. Und falls ich mal wirklich einen großen Ordner duplizieren müsste ( was ich die letzten 10 Jahre nie getan habe .. ) dann bin ich derweil auch sicher nicht am spielen. Von dem her CPU + GRAKA + M.2 auf Anschlag dürfte in der Praxis nie vorkommen.

Wir dürfen nicht vergessen das wir mit tools wie prime / SSDTools theoretische Leistungen und Leistungsgrenzen ermitteln ..  die bei normalen Gebrauch nie auftreten. Außer man versucht "absichtlich" diese Grenzen zu erreichen. Da ich meine Hardware aber vorher " normal " zu verwenden und keine Leistungsgrenzen suche kann ich gut damit leben.


----------



## Horrocko (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das Du von dieser "Mehrleistung" nichts hast, solange das Gegenstück nicht aus der gleich schnellen M.2 SSD besteht.



Müsste sich das theoretisch nicht auch auf einer einzelnen SSD nutzen lassen? Also kopieren/konvertieren innerhalb eines Laufwerks? Ich beobachte zumindest, dass viele Read/Write-Tests so durchgeführt werden. Der praktische Nutzen sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Bullz (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Selbst entpacken geht schneller auf einer m.2 SSD ...  also man hat schon Vorteile ...  

Relativ ruhig geworden  Gibt es Kompatibilitätslisten für die 1070 Modelle ?  Ohne fixe Bestätigung kaufe ich nämlich keine. Das hat mir einmal schon fast das Genick gebrochen.


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Gibt es Kompatibilitätslisten für die 1070 Modelle ?  Ohne fixe Bestätigung kaufe ich nämlich keine. Das hat mir einmal schon fast das Genick gebrochen.



Gibt eine 1080er Liste...
Wenn die 1080er passen, sollten die 1070 gleichen Models auch passen.



Spoiler



Nvidia GTX 1080 Founders Edition = kompatibel
Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080 OC = kompatibel
Asus ROG Strix GTX 1080 = kompatibel
Colorful iGame GTX 1080 X-Top = keine Daten
EVGA GTX 1080 SC ACX 3.0 = kompatibel
EVGA GTX 1080 Classified = keine Daten
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW = keine Daten
EVGA GTX 1080 Hybrid = keine Daten
EVGA GTX 1080 KINGPIN = keine Daten
Inno3D GTX 1080 iChill X3 = inkompatibel
Inno3D GTX 1080 iChill X4 = inkompatibel
Inno3D GTX 1080 iChill Black Edition = inkompatibel
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix = hohe Chance
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GS = hohe Chance
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH = hohe Chance
Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming = hohe Chance
Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming = keine Daten
KFA² GTX 1080 EX OC Edition = kompatibel
MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X = kompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk = inkompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Armor OC = kompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Armor = kompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Aero = kompatibel
MSI GTX 1080 Aero OC = kompatibel
Palit GTX 1080 GameRock = inkompatibel
Palit GTX 1080 JetStream = inkompatibel
Palit GTX 1080 Super JetStream = inkompatibel
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! = keine Daten
Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme = inkompatibel


----------



## bigdaniel (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Im ersten Post dieses Threads, ist die GTX 1080 Kompatibilitätsliste auch in einem Spoiler hinterlegt und aktueller als die von Addi.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bullz (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Addi schrieb:


> Gibt eine 1080er Liste...
> Wenn die 1080er passen, sollten die 1070 gleichen Models auch passen.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hello, hätte schreiben sollen das ich die Liste kenne .. wollte erfragen ob es sowas ähmliches für die 1070 schon gibt .. 

z.b
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH = hohe Chance 
eventuell passt die 1070 von dieser doch ins DAN. Dann hätte ich einen größere Auswahl an möglichen Kandidaten für mein Gehäuse.


----------



## DOcean (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/445933-mein-mainboard-hat-den-formfaktor.html

alle mal für ITX abstimmen, dann bekommen wir mehr Tests


----------



## Gast20180319 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Im ersten Post dieses Threads, ist die GTX 1080 Kompatibilitätsliste auch in einem Spoiler hinterlegt und aktueller als die von Addi.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Ah, da ist die Liste hin  Danke





Bullz schrieb:


> eventuell passt die 1070 von dieser doch ins DAN. Dann hätte ich einen größere Auswahl an möglichen Kandidaten für mein Gehäuse.



Wie gesagt, du findest die Maße der Karten problemlos auf deren Herstellerseiten. Dann kannst du auch die 1070 Modelle mit den 1080ern vergleichen.
Ein bisschen Eigeninitiative bzw. Recherche bringt dich auch nicht um 

Und DAN hat ja noch eine aktuellere Liste für die 1080.



Spoiler



Asus (measure the height from bottom of PCIe Socket to top)

    ASUS GTX 1080 Turbo = fit
    ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 OC = fit (2mm over dualslot isn't a problem)



EVGA (measure the height from bottom of slot bracket to top)

    EVGA GTX 1080 = fit
    EVGA GTX 1080 ACX 3.0 = fit
    EVGA GTX 1080 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 = fit
    EVGA GTX 1080 FTWGAMING ACX 3.0 = fit



Gainward

    Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix = incompatible in width
    Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GS = incompatible in width



Gigabyte

    Gigabyte GTX 1080 Windforce OC = fit
    Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 = fit
    Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Extreme = incompatible in width



Inno3D

    Inno3D GTX 1080 HerculeZ Twin X2 = fit
    Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X4 = incompatible in width and length
    Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 1080 X3 = incompatible in width and length



KFA2

    KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 = fit
    KFA² GeForce GTX 1080 EX OC = fit



MSI (measure the height from bottom of PCIe Socket to top)

    MSI GTX 1080 AERO 8G = fit
    MSI GTX 1080 AERO 8G OC = fit
    MSI GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G = could be to high (too high power socket)
    MSI GTX 1080 ARMOR 8G = could be to high (too high power socket)
    MSI GTX 1080 ARMOR 8G OC = could be to high (too high power socket)



NVIDIA

    NVIDIA GTX 1080 Founder Edition = fit



Palit

    Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock = incompatible in width
    Palit GeForce GTX 1080 JetStream = incompatible in width
    Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super JetStream = incompatible in width



Zotac

    Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! = fit
    Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme = incompatible in width


----------



## kaisims (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hach das tut irgendwie gut sowas zu sehen:

Linus Tech Tips auf Twitter: "The smallest gaming PC we've ever built. https://t.co/omG0EhRjam"

Bin gespannt! :


----------



## Gast20180319 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Geil, will auch endlich das Video sehen 

Hab schon ab und an mal bei linus aufm Youtube Kanal geguckt, dachte nicht das es so lange dauern würde.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Da bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Markus_P (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ab wann gibt es das Gehäuse wieder zu kaufen?


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Es wurde vermutlich nicht mal die Gehäuse bestellt... wenn überhaupt wahrscheinlich frühstens Q2 nächsten Jahres


----------



## peterundwolf (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Gibt es eigentlich einen Zeitplan wann das Video von LinusTechTips erscheint?


----------



## McLouder (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Moin moin 

Grandioses Case, absolut genial! Könnte mich fürchterlich in den Arsch beissen, das ich für die erste Bestellrunde zu spät komme.

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Soweit ich gesehen habe, beträgt der Innenabstand von Seitenwand zu Seitenwand 120mm und wird im hinteren Bereich für die Netzteilbefestigung auch nicht unterbrochen. Bei einem SFX-L Netzteil mit 63mm Höhe (in diesem Fall dann ja Breite) blieben somit 57mm zur freien Verfügung, sofern die Grafikkarte ausreichend kurz ist. Ist das soweit zutreffend? Falls ja: Lässt sich das Netzteil um 180° gedreht einbauen, so das es die Luft aus der Grafikkarten-Kammer und nicht durch die linke Seitenwand anzieht?


----------



## the_leon (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Theoretisch ja, da bei SFX die Befestigungspunkt Symmetrisch sind.

Praktisch wird am Ende nur der Kaltgerätetecker des Verlängerungskabels nicht passen.

ich hab keine Ahnung ob da so viel Toleranz bei der Kabellänge ist damit das passt.


----------



## McLouder (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Danke für die fixe Antwort! Das hört sich vielversprechend an.

Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass das Case bald frei verfügbar wird.


----------



## bigdaniel (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich bin aus meinem Urlaub zurück und habe ein paar großartige Neuigkeiten für euch.


Nun ist es offiziell, das A4-SFX wird auch in Zukunft verfügbar sein. Caseking und Overclockers UG werden die offiziellen Vertriebspartner von DAN Cases UG (haftungsbeschränkt). Caseking übernimmt den Versand für Europa und Overclockers UK den für den Rest der Welt. Das A4-SFX wird bei den Partnern dann verfügbar sein, nachdem ich die Kickstarter Bestellungen verschickt habe.


----------



## tobse2004 (27. Juli 2016)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Ich bin aus meinem Urlaub zurück und habe ein paar großartige Neuigkeiten für euch.
> 
> 
> Nun ist es offiziell, das A4-SFX wird auch in Zukunft verfügbar sein. Caseking und Overclockers UG werden ...




Guten Morgen,

Das sind ja super Neuigkeiten!
Freut mich für dich dass das Projekt so gut ankommt. 
Kann es kaum erwarten das mein Case endlich bei mir erscheint! [emoji3]


----------



## the_leon (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das sind wirklich sehr gute Neuigkeiten


----------



## Bullz (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Deine Fleißigkeit wurde belohnt. Freut mich für dich. Bin gespannt wie Teuer dasGehäuse über Caseking wird.


----------



## StormForU (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Na toll, und mein Reviewsample ist gerade auf dem Weg nach Kanada zu Linus Tech Tips...



Da wurde es gerade schon in einem Video erwähnt ;D 
Console Killer? More like Console SMASHER! - YouTube


----------



## StormForU (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Macht hier jemand eig ein Prebuild?
> 
> Mich würd mal interessieren wie die Qualität von Mic Eingang bei dem ASUS Z170I PRO ist



Also ich hab das MB seit n paar Tagen und alles Top. Alles.


----------



## MDJ (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Macht hier jemand eig ein Prebuild?
> 
> Mich würd mal interessieren wie die Qualität von Mic Eingang bei dem ASUS Z170I PRO ist



Ich habe das Board seit einigen Monaten hier liegen für verschiedene Testaufbauten. Macht bisher seine Arbeit sehr gut.


----------



## Bullz (2. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wo bleibt der Test von Linus ? .. schaue täglich hier rein :X .. bin so gespannt. Dachte das der schon Mitte July hier drin steht. Der soll mal aufhören den anderen Ramsch zu testen und den Dan Test raushauen.


----------



## peterundwolf (3. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das erste Video zum Dan A4 (leider kein Review zum Gehäuse selbst) gibt es exklusiv auf Vessel.com, aber jemand hat es auf Vimeo hochgeladen.
Ich hoffe auch das Linus den ausführlichen Test noch diese Woche veröffentlicht.

Hier der Link zum ersten Video: a4 on Vimeo


----------



## Bullz (7. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

zum Video .. selten so ein gut produziertes Video gesehen das " nichts " aussagt ... nebenher ist seit 1 Tag auf direkt auf youtube zu finden
Ultimate Compact Gaming PC - 22 Cores & GTX 1080 - YouTube

Ich bekomme Bedenken wegen NVMe 
Plextor M8Pe SSD im Test (Seite 7) - ComputerBase

Da liest man von Temperaturen von 75 Grad ... dürfte das die Temperatur eklatant nach oben treiben ? Wollte eigentlich um Kabelsalat zu sparen auf NVMe setzten .. bin mir aber jetzt nicht mehr sicher.

6700k und 1080 werden schon genug wärme produzieren. Eine weitere Hitzequelle am Mainboard selber hört sich gar nicht mehr so gut für mich an .. was meint ihr ? Würde gerne dazu im DAN SFX dann einen Test dazu sehen. NVMe vs SATA SSD .. Temps von Gehäuse Graka und CPU.

Eigentlich sollte die SSD ja nie hohe Temps erreichen .. außer man quählt sie mit entpacken oder theoretischen Tests ..  und das tue ich während dem spielen eigentlich nie bis sehr selten.


----------



## bigdaniel (11. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Nun gibt es das Video auch auf YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s2W0Lsf7hec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bullz (15. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hätte eine Frage zur Kühlung.

Wären es nicht Klüger Kühler auf CPU und GRAKA zu installieren die einen Luftstrom produzieren der raus dem Gehäuse bläst anstatt das die Luft in das Gehäuse rein zu saugen ? Von der Logik her behält man doch dadurch die Warme Luft im Gehäuse und da Gehäuselüfter fehlen die die Abluft abtransportieren dürfte sich das doch negativ auf die Temperatur im Gehäuse auswirken ?

Bin aber Laie und habe davon wirklich keine Ahnung ... ist die Geschichte nur halb so wild wie ich es mir vorstelle ?


----------



## the_leon (15. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das Case baut ja auf den Kamineffekt auf.
Das die Warme luft nach oben aufsteigt und dann das Gehäuse verlässt.

Aber das hat Daniel ja oft genug getestet und es wurde ja auch in allen Reviews bestätigt das das Kühlkonzept funktioniert


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (15. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Da hier ja eine Review von Linus gefehlt hat, ist in 7 Tagen für alle verfügbar ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullz (16. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

ich hoffe ich darf das hier posten DAN....  wenn nicht melden. Ich editiere es. 

Das eigentlich noch nicht verfügbare 

<Link gelöscht nach Aufforderung von DAN. Möchten ihm doch keinen Ärger machen>


----------



## Bullz (16. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Warum bringen die wieder so ein nichts aussagenden Video raus ? ... muss Linus bezahlen das die ein Produkt genauer anschauen und benchen ...  Kam mir eher wie seichte Werbung die ein Produkt " vorstellen " soll anstatt wirklich eines detailierten Tests.

Wo sind die Benchmarks, Temps, Pegel usw ? Bin nach dem anschauen von dem Video nicht schlauer wie vorher.


----------



## nikon87 (16. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wenn du dem Herrn im Video mal genau zugehört hättest, dann wüsstest du auch, dass das nur ein zweites "persönliches Review" ist mit einer etwas genaueren Betrachtung des Gehäuses an sich. Deswegen kommt auch am Anfang die Spoilerwarnung - warum sollte er etwas spoilern können wenn das schon der endgültige Test wäre? Er sagt außerdem selbst, dass Linus das Gehäuse schon getestet hat, er ihm aber keine genaueren Infos entlocken konnte und sich das Case daher für einen persönlichen Test "geklaut" hat. Das erste Video war ja eher ein Aufbau-Video mit etwas Product-Placement nebenbei. Ging ja fast mehr um die verbaute Hardware als um das Case an sich. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass der "richtige" Test noch kommt...eben in einer Woche. Also einfach mal locker bleiben...


----------



## Bullz (16. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

nikon87 dachte das das #2031 das 2 te Video ist .. das erste war vom stärkeren Mini Pc der machbar wäre ...    wenn dann noch nen 3 ter teil kommt okay. Dann wars mein Englisch ..  not my fault.


----------



## bigdaniel (19. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Es kommt nicht direkt ein 3. video, vielmehr wird es ein ITX-Case Roundup geben, wo auch das A4 vertreten ist mit Temperatur und Lautstärke Messungen


----------



## Bullz (20. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@bigDaniel super 

Das Mainboard das hier oft empholen wird .. kann leider kein M.2 2280
MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC
MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Leider unterstützt das nur M.2 2260 ( die letzten 2 Stellen stehen für die Längenangaben. Wusste ich selber bis vor kurzem nicht)
Damit würde die Samsung 950 und die neue Serie von Plextor die nun raus kommt alle Flach fallen. 
Da ich nicht vor habe das Mainboard schnell zu tauschen ... selbst wenn ich erst nach 1 Jahr auf NVMe umsteigen sollte

ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac ( unterstützt 2280 )
ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aufpreis ist gering. Was meint ihr dazu ? Gibt es preiswertere Alternativen die gleich gut sind ?


----------



## the_leon (20. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Asus z170i pro gaming


----------



## bigdaniel (20. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich empfehle immer dieses beiden:
MSI H110I Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI B150I Gaming Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Diese habeb M.2 2280 support!

Warum kein Z Board? Ganz einfach, weil ich auch den 6700 none K empfehle. Er hat eine niedrigere TDP als die K Version ist fast gleich schnell und der Cryorig C7 bietet eh keine OC Reserven!

Achja hier auch mal meine Beispielkonfigurationen:

Pricebreaker: https://geizhals.eu/…
Performance: https://geizhals.eu/…
High-End: https://geizhals.eu/…
Enthusiast: https://geizhals.eu/…


----------



## the_leon (20. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Achja hier auch mal meine Beispielkonfigurationen:
> 
> Pricebreaker: https://geizhals.eu/…
> Performance: https://geizhals.eu/…
> ...



Bei Pricebreaker würde ich persönlich die 15€ Aufpreis für den 0,5ghz schnelleren i5-6500 investieren. 

Bei enthusiast würde ich konsequent sein und bei der SSD die Samsung 950pro verbauen


----------



## bigdaniel (20. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich bin echt kein Fan von der 950 Pro, denn die wird viel zu warm (laut den Reviews).


----------



## Icedaft (20. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Die 950 lohnt sich nicht. Wenn es M.2 sein soll:
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, M.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Außerdem ist weit günstigere Konkurrenz längst da, sofern es NVM-E sein soll: Toshiba OCZ RD400 512GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bigdaniel (22. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Der Testbericht vom Gehäuse ist nun auf YoutTube verfügbar:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXLnDVj4Ndo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Temperaturtest wird es im nächsten Monat geben.


----------



## Bullz (23. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wegen den Mini ITX Mainboards die 2280 aufnehmen können

Auf geizhals bekommt man mit mini-ITX nur 4 Boards angezeigt die M.2 2280 können..
Intel Sockel 1151 mit Formfaktor: Mini-ITX, Chipsatz: Z170, Storage: M.2/M-Key, M.2 Formfaktor: M.2 2280 Preisvergleich 

und hier ein genauer Vergleich zwischen den Boards.
Produktvergleich ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming, Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI, ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac, Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 

Bin am überlegen wirklich mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen ( 170 statt 130 ) und das ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac zu nehmen. 
Es ist das einzige von mini-ITX Board "weltweit" die !!!! USB 3.1 !!!!! Typ-C anbieten ... und da ich nicht vorhabe die CPU schnell zu wechseln dank Intels 5 % jedes Jahr finde ich wäre das die beste Entscheidung. 

Was meint ihr ?


----------



## MDJ (23. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Auf geizhals bekommt man mit mini-ITX nur 4 Boards angezeigt die M.2 2280 können..
> Intel Sockel 1151 mit Formfaktor: Mini-ITX, Chipsatz: Z170, Storage: M.2/M-Key, M.2 Formfaktor: M.2 2280 Preisvergleich
> 
> und hier ein genauer Vergleich zwischen den Boards.
> ...


Aber auch nur bezogen auf die Z170-Chipsets. Das "_Gigabyte GA-B150N Phoenix-WIFI_" ist zwar ein B150-Board, bietet aber auch 2280er an und besitzt ebenso USB3.1 (Typ A+C).
Gigabyte GA-B150N Phoenix-WIFI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für den Preis keine schlechte Ausstattung, wenn man nicht übertaktet.


----------



## bigdaniel (23. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Heute hab ich angefangen am optionalen Window-Kit zu arbeiten. Gefällt es euch? Aktuell arbeite ich noch an einer anderen Lösung, sodass die Schrauben um das Plexiglas von außen nicht sichtbar sind.


----------



## JPio (23. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*


Schaut schon ganz cool aus....

MfG 
JPio


----------



## nikon87 (23. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sieht schon ganz nett aus. 
Ich würde es eventuell auch mal mit 45° angewinkelten Schlitzen die nicht komplett durchgängig sind probieren.


----------



## L-Patrick (24. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Eine zentrale, horizontale Öffnung mit etwa 4cm in der Breite wäre vllt auch ne Option. Sollte für die meisten Lüfter genug Frischluftzufuhr ermöglichen und sieht dezenter aus als mehrere vertikale Öffnungen


----------



## DOcean (24. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

sieht schon echt gut aus...

Wo geht da die Luft durch? Ich vermute die Plexiglasplatte hat Schlitze?

Für beide Seiten möglich?


----------



## Bullz (24. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Kann man beim DAN SFX auch NVME SSDs verbauen die sich hinter dem mainboard befinden .. z.b wie bei diesem oder ist da das Riser Kabel dann im Weg ? Könnte es nebenher dann auch zu Hitzeproblemen führen auf der Rückseite? 


https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-b150n-phoenix-wifi-a1368195.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## masterX244 (24. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



DOcean schrieb:


> sieht schon echt gut aus...
> 
> Wo geht da die Luft durch? Ich vermute die Plexiglasplatte hat Schlitze?
> 
> Für beide Seiten möglich?



Im Bild sieht mann dass die Lamellen schräg stehen und damit Luft durch kann


----------



## TohruLP (24. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Heute hab ich angefangen am optionalen Window-Kit zu arbeiten. Gefällt es euch? Aktuell arbeite ich noch an einer anderen Lösung, sodass die Schrauben um das Plexiglas von außen nicht sichtbar sind.



also meiner Meinung nach sehen die Schrauben gut aus


----------



## Bullz (25. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Soda nach viel nachlesen recherchieren ...

GIGABYTE B150N PHOENIX-WIFI ( einzige Board in der Preisklasse das USB 3.1 Typ - C und undervolten kann ) für nicht mal nen 100 auf amazon

Dazu eine NVMe 512 Gb SAMSUNG SM961 SSD dürfte so ziemlich das beste P/L Verhältnis hergeben.  

Der NVMe Steckplatz befindet sich aber hinten am Mainboard.

Sonstige Komponenten

Geköpfter undervoltete 6700k
Cryorig C7
32 Gb Ram 

Kann das Probleme mit dem DAN SFX verursachen wegen dieser Backplate und könnten im normalen Betrieb / Spielen / normale Video Bearbeitung Probleme auftreten ? Würde nämlich gern kaufen


----------



## bigdaniel (25. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Was haltet ihr von dieser Version. Es handelt sich dabei um Tempered Glas, dass mit 5mm Abstandshaltern am Sidepanel angebracht wird. Die Temperaturen werden eventuell etwas höher ausfallen als bei der Standard Version, aber dafür kann man das Window Kit mit dieser Methode für beide Seiten des Gehäuses anfertigen.


----------



## Icedaft (25. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Heute hab ich angefangen am optionalen Window-Kit zu arbeiten. Gefällt es euch? Aktuell arbeite ich noch an einer anderen Lösung, sodass die Schrauben um das Plexiglas von außen nicht sichtbar sind.



Bei dieser Version sieht es für mich so aus (optische Täuschung), als wenn Du den Ausschnitt mit kleinen schwarzen Rundstäben (wie beim Grillrost..) gegen Hände gesichert hast - fände ich cool. [emoji41]


----------



## Pokerclock (25. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Version. Es handelt sich dabei um Tempered Glas, dass mit 5mm Abstandshaltern am Sidepanel angebracht wird. Die Temperaturen werden eventuell etwas höher ausfallen als bei der Standard Version, aber dafür kann man das Window Kit mit dieser Methode für beide Seiten des Gehäuses anfertigen.




Erschwert meines Erachtens die Mobilität des Gehäuses. Ich persönlich werde es vermutlich mobil verwenden in einer Beamertasche.


----------



## bigdaniel (25. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wie gesagt das Window ist optional, sprich das Gehäuse wird ohne Window-Sidepanel ausgeliefert. Willst du natürlich eine mobile Version mit Window-Sidepanel haben, hast du die Chance bei einer späteren Umfrage für deine Version zu stimmen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (25. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Werde mein Case vermutlich folieren. Muss mir nur noch eine effektiven weg finden die Löcher auszuschneiden. Evtl bei ich mir ein Brett mit Bolzen, was einfach mehrere Löcher auf einmal eindrückt  mal schauen


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei dieser Version sieht es für mich so aus (optische Täuschung), als wenn Du den Ausschnitt mit kleinen schwarzen Rundstäben (wie beim Grillrost..) gegen Hände gesichert hast - fände ich cool. [emoji41]



Sagte ich ja auch schon. Einfach nur so Streben wie bei nem BeQuiet Netzteil; )


----------



## the_leon (26. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei dieser Version sieht es für mich so aus (optische Täuschung), als wenn Du den Ausschnitt mit kleinen schwarzen Rundstäben (wie beim Grillrost..) gegen Hände gesichert hast - fände ich cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube eher da sind schlitzte im Plexi das das die GPU Luft bekommt


----------



## DOcean (26. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich finde die zweite Version hat was, freier Blick auf die HW, schön glatte Seite, und... 
auf der anderen Seite ist mehr Platz für einen CPU Kühler bzw. man kann mit Abstandshaltern zwischen Fenster und Seitenteil Platz schaffen für einen CPU Kühler...

Der "Grill" hat auch was, das war auch meine erster Gedanke..


----------



## Bullz (26. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Soda nach viel nachlesen recherchieren ...
> 
> GIGABYTE B150N PHOENIX-WIFI ( einzige Board in der Preisklasse das USB 3.1 Typ - C und undervolten kann ) für nicht mal nen 100 auf amazon
> 
> ...



Hi nachdem meine Frage untergegangen ist nachdem DAN weitere Prototypen gepostet hatte bitte ich noch mal darum drüber zu sehen. Würde echt gern den Bestell Knopf klicken und nach x Jahren endlich einen vernünftigen Rechner haben


----------



## MDJ (26. August 2016)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Hi nachdem meine Frage untergegangen ist nachdem DAN weitere Prototypen gepostet hatte bitte ich noch mal darum drüber zu sehen. Würde echt gern den Bestell Knopf klicken und nach x Jahren endlich einen vernünftigen Rechner haben



An sich spricht nichts dagegen. Die M.2-SSD auf der Mainboard-Rückseite sollte kein Problem sein, da das Mainboard ja eh mit Abstandhaltern montiert wird. Da werden die Hersteller schon drauf geachtet haben, sonst würde es keinen Sinn machen 
Die Backplate des Kühlers wird vom Platz her kein Problem machen, auch da sorgen die Abstandshalter des Boards für Freiraum. Alternativ kann man den C7 auch offiziell mit separaten Unterlegscheiben ohne Backplate montieren.

Edit: Köpfen der CPU bringt nicht wirklich viel bei den Skylake. Haben schon einige Probiert und berichtet.


----------



## the_leon (26. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Hi nachdem meine Frage untergegangen ist nachdem DAN weitere Prototypen gepostet hatte bitte ich noch mal darum drüber zu sehen. Würde echt gern den Bestell Knopf klicken und nach x Jahren endlich einen vernünftigen Rechner haben



Kannst du so bestellen


----------



## bigdaniel (26. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Den 6700k würde ich nur nehmen wenn du übertakten willst. Dies ist mit dem C7 jedoch schwierig. Daher würde ich das Geld sparen und den non K nehmen. Auch beim RAM solltest du dich fragen wofür du 32GB brauchst. 16 reichen dicke.


----------



## MDJ (26. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Den 6700k würde ich nur nehmen wenn du übertakten willst. Dies ist mit dem C7 jedoch schwierig. Daher würde ich das Geld sparen und den non K nehmen. Auch beim RAM solltest du dich fragen wofür du 32GB brauchst. 16 reichen dicke.



Da es bigdaniel angesprochen hat:
Bei so kleinen Gehäusen sind CPUs mit wenig TDP schon sinnvoll. Mit einem i7-6700 (non-K) hast du kaum weniger Leistung als mit einem i7-6700k. Und das bei gerade mal 65W TDP, die du durch Undervolting noch weiter drücken kannst.
Kleine Übersicht zum Vergleich:

i7-6700k
Grundtakt: 4.0 GHz
Turbo (1 Kern): 4.2 GHz
Turbo (alle Kerne):  4.0 GHz

i7-6700 (non-K)
Grundtakt: 3.4 GHz
Turbo (1 Kern): 4.0 GHz
Turbo (alle Kerne):  3.7 GHz

Du siehst, unter Last liegen nur 200-300 MHz dazwischen, die in der Nutzung und Gaming nicht ins Gewicht fallen 
Der Vorteilsfokus bei dem K-Prozessor liegt wirklich nur in der Übertaktbarkeit. Falls du natürlich irgendwann die CPU in einen größeren PC einbauen und übertakten willst, dann ist es was anderes. Dann must du probieren, wieviel du in der Zwischenzeit per Undervolting rausholen kannst. Vielleicht findest du da was im Internet.


----------



## Vhailor (26. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Version. Es handelt sich dabei um Tempered Glas, dass mit 5mm Abstandshaltern am Sidepanel angebracht wird. Die Temperaturen werden eventuell etwas höher ausfallen als bei der Standard Version, aber dafür kann man das Window Kit mit dieser Methode für beide Seiten des Gehäuses anfertigen.



Finde ich per se echt nicht schlecht. Nur zum einen ist damit dem Staub wahrscheinlich noch mehr Tür und Tor geöffnet, als ohnehin schon und zum anderen schmälert das den schmalen footprint des Gehäuses etwas. Ansonsten finde ich echt schick.

Ich würde wahrscheinlich einfach nur eine durchsichtige Variante der jetzigen Seiten vorziehen  (erste Überlegungen zur Umsetzung laufen)

edit: Oder wie wäre denn eine Version - wie die erste, die du gezeigt hast - nur mit mehr durchsichtiger Fläche und zur Belüftung die Löcher wie im Original??


----------



## Bullz (29. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



MDJ schrieb:


> Da es bigdaniel angesprochen hat:
> Bei so kleinen Gehäusen sind CPUs mit wenig TDP schon sinnvoll. Mit einem i7-6700 (non-K) hast du kaum weniger Leistung als mit einem i7-6700k. Und das bei gerade mal 65W TDP, die du durch Undervolting noch weiter drücken kannst.
> Kleine Übersicht zum Vergleich:
> 
> ...



Es sind nicht mal 40 euro Aufpreis. Dafür das ich dann eine CPU habe die im Wiederverkauf einiges an Mehrwert haben dürfte. Kenne keinen der einen 6700 non k hat aber viele die die K Version haben und wollen..  Dafür köpfe ich ihn ja und dreh die Spannung runter. 
Und wenn nur Grundtakt anliegt ( weiß gar nicht ob die CPU immer weiß wann sie rauf drehen soll ) .. dann sind da schon 600 MHz Unterschied. 

Ram deswegen 32 gb weil ersten die Max Belegung für Mini ITX ist und ich die Riegel damit locker noch in den nächsten Rechner eventuell mitnehmen kann falls kein DDR 5 kommt ... bei kleinen zwei stelligen Beträgen wird geklotzt und nicht gekleckert. Die Dinger haben " lebenslange " Garantie...


----------



## the_leon (29. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Es sind nicht mal 40 euro Aufpreis. Dafür das ich dann eine CPU habe die im Wiederverkauf einiges an Mehrwert haben dürfte. Kenne keinen der einen 6700 non k hat aber viele die die K Version haben und wollen..  Dafür köpfe ich ihn ja und dreh die Spannung runter.
> Und wenn nur Grundtakt anliegt ( weiß gar nicht ob die CPU immer weiß wann sie rauf drehen soll ) .. dann sind da schon 600 MHz Unterschied.
> 
> Ram deswegen 32 gb weil ersten die Max Belegung für Mini ITX ist und ich die Riegel damit locker noch in den nächsten Rechner eventuell mitnehmen kann falls kein DDR 5 kommt ... bei kleinen zwei stelligen Beträgen wird geklotzt und nicht gekleckert. Die Dinger haben " lebenslange " Garantie...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Vhailor (30. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich hake mal kurz beim Speicher ein:
@Bullz: Dein Argument mit den kleineren 2 stelligen Beträgen gehe ich auf jeden Fall mit. Auch die mit dem 6700K. Den Non-K halte ich aus P/L-Sicht für überhaupt nicht sinnvoll. Aber darf ja jeder unterschiedlich sehen .

Ein wenig anders sehe ich das beim Speicher. Mal gemessen an dem, den ich mir holen würde/werde (16GB).
G.Skill Trident Z silber/schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (112 Euro)
und in 32GB
G.Skill Trident Z silber/schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (218 Euro)

Über 100 Euro Unterschied. Da setzt schon die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit ein. Es geht auch nicht unbedingt nur um DDR5. Wahrscheinlich werden die Taktungen einfach höher, Latenzen niedriger und der Preis für die jetzige Konfiguration folglich auch - dann wenn 32GB relevant wären. Daher werden es bei mir wahrscheinlich auch nur 16 - wüsste nicht, was ich mit 32 soll.
--> Ok, soviel dazu. Grade über die Anforderungen von Halo5 @UHD gestoßen:


> Ultra (4K at 60 frames per second):
> Operating system: Windows 10 Anniversary Edition, version 1607 or later
> DirectX 12 CPU: Intel Core i7-4770k at 3.4GHz or AMD equivalent
> GPU: GeForce 980 Ti
> ...



Davon ab ist der Gedanke das Maximum reinzupacken aber schon verlockend . Dann musst du aber auch ne Titan reinpacken, sonst ist das "Max" Konzept ja hanebüchen.

Ansonsten bitte die Konversation um Einzelteile, die nichts mit dem Dan A4 zu tun haben bitte nicht vertiefen - dafür gibts andere Beiträge  !


----------



## Bullz (30. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Vhailor schrieb:


> G.Skill Trident Z silber/schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (112 Euro)
> und in 32GB
> G.Skill Trident Z silber/schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (218 Euro)



Ich war nie der Fan von teurem Hauptspeicher .. lieber " mehr " und dafür leicht weniger Takt die außer bei theoretischen Tests keine Relevanz hat .. 

DDR4-2400 um 57 Euro 
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT rot DIMM 16GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 

Sind 114 euro ohne Versandtkosten 

200 Euro aufwärts für Speicher das wäre es mir in der Tat nicht Wert.


----------



## NuKeNiiN (30. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser Version. Es handelt sich dabei um Tempered Glas, dass mit 5mm Abstandshaltern am Sidepanel angebracht wird. Die Temperaturen werden eventuell etwas höher ausfallen als bei der Standard Version, aber dafür kann man das Window Kit mit dieser Methode für beide Seiten des Gehäuses anfertigen.
> 
> ...



Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf dein Case. Mit einem Window Kit, den man extra kaufen könnte wäre das der Hammer. Da kann man noch mit ein paar LEDs das gewisse etwas rausholen. Bitte bring das auch raus, aber Tempered Glas   Vielleicht noch den Einschaltknopf bearbeiten, da im LinusTechTips Review dieser mit wabbelig kritisiert wurde. Am besten das es klickt oder so.


----------



## Bullz (31. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Auf welche 1070 / 1080 setzt ihr eigentlich ?

Mir persönlich sind folgende Kriterien der Wichtigkeit geordnet " Lautstärke - Preis - Leistung " und es soll eine 1070 sein.  Man liest auch das Radiallüfter Axiallüftern vorzuziehen sind erst recht wegen den fehlenden Gehäuse Lüftern. 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar ..  will endlich bestellen klicken


----------



## the_leon (31. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Radiallüfter sind halt (tendenziell) lauter

empfehlen würde ich dir die EVGA FTW

EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (08G-P4-6276-KR)


----------



## 0madmexx0 (31. August 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Auf welche 1070 / 1080 setzt ihr eigentlich ?
> 
> Mir persönlich sind folgende Kriterien der Wichtigkeit geordnet " Lautstärke - Preis - Leistung " und es soll eine 1070 sein.  Man liest auch das Radiallüfter Axiallüftern vorzuziehen sind erst recht wegen den fehlenden Gehäuse Lüftern.
> 
> Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar ..  will endlich bestellen klicken



Ich habe mir die 1070 aero OC von MSI gekauft. Im idle etwas lauter wie meine ehemalige HD7970 von Sapphire unter Last aber deutlich ruhiger. Da ich ein itx System habe und sich das Gehäuse mit der alten Karte stark erwärmt hat habe ich diesmal zu nem DHE Design gegriffen. Das ganze System ist nun deutlich Kühler. Bereuen tu ich es nicht, gibt aber sicher bessere Kühlerdesigns.


----------



## Bullz (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Kann man konkretisieren welche Lüfter ( Axial, Radial ) beim Dan SFX das besssere Ergebnis auf Lautstärke und Temperatur liefern ? Das sollte doch testbar sein


----------



## Gast20180319 (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wie gesagt, Axial ist eigentlich immer leiser.

Was meinst du weshalb die ganzen guten Customkarten auf Axiallüfter setzen ?
Es gilt auch bei dem Case, Grafikkarten die woanders leiser und kühler sind als andere, sind es im DAN A4 auch.
Natürlich unabhängig der Lüfterart.


Würde fast ne MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G nehmen.
Wobei hier noch nicht sicher ist ob sie denn rein passt.


Daniel  hat es ja getestet. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Der Test sagt rein gar nichts aus!

Die Abwärme von 780 und 970 ist unterschiedlich


----------



## Gast20180319 (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



the_leon schrieb:


> Der Test sagt rein gar nichts aus!
> 
> Die Abwärme von 780 und 970 ist unterschiedlich



Der Test zeigt deutlich das es nur ein paar Grad Unterschied zwischen dem offenen Aufbau und den Betrieb in einem Dan A4 Case sind.

Egal ob es eine Grafikkarte mit Radial oder Axial Lüfter ist.

Das soll der Test zeigen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Glaube du hast den Sinn von diesem Test nicht verstanden.

mfg


----------



## the_leon (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das sagt er aus.

Aber nicht das Karten mit Axiallüftern leiser als welche mit Radiallüftern sind


----------



## Gast20180319 (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



the_leon schrieb:


> Das sagt er aus.
> 
> Aber nicht das Karten mit Axiallüftern leiser als welche mit Radiallüftern sind



Worauf willst du hinaus ?


----------



## the_leon (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das ich deinen Post mit dem Diagramm von Dan falsch interpretiert hab


----------



## bigdaniel (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hier ist die dritte Version eines möglichen Side Panels. Es hat eine Acrylglasscheibe mit Löchern. Mein Aktueller Favorit ist aber immer noch die Tempered Glas Version.
Außerdem habe ich ein Rendering der Tempered Glas Version erstellt mit realistischer Beleuchtung. Die Farbe ist Weinrot nur so als Test. Und nein aktuell plane ich keine Version in dieser Farbe. 
Für die weinrote Version gibt es auch ein 4K Version beim Klick auf das Bild.



https://abload.de/img/window_tempered_winerv3kzl.jpg


----------



## MfDoom (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das rote gefällt mir sehr gut . Eventuell sähe es besser aus den Abstand vom Glas zum Gehäuse zu verkleinern


----------



## Gast20180319 (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Das rote gefällt mir sehr gut . Eventuell sähe es besser aus den Abstand vom Glas zum Gehäuse zu verkleinern



Dann kommt da keine Luft mehr durch  Das Glas ist doch schon sehr nah am Gehäuse dran.

Finde ich gut, favorisiere auf jeden Fall auch die tempered Glas Version .


----------



## Horrocko (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Finde die Version mit Tempered Glass aus den gezeigten Perspektiven (!) auch schick, würde das aber echt gern mal direkt von vorne sehen, also inwiefern die abstehende Seitenwand den schlanken Gesamteindruck beeinträchtigt.

Bei den beiden anderen Varianten würde ich auf den ersten Blick die mit den runden Löchern bevorzugen, weil es das originale Design aufgreift. Idealerweise wären die Löcher noch genau so versetzt wie bei der Metallvariante (also diagonal). Unklar, ob das technisch schwieriger wäre. Ich meine, du hättest mal geschrieben, dass die Produktion der Loch-Variante extrem langwierig wäre bei transparenten Seitenteilen, weil die Löcher alle einzeln gefräst werden müssen.

Die Schrauben stören mich in keinem der Fälle. Industrieller Schick


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das Acrylglas würde ich mir sogar einfach selber lasern. Nur dann verkratzt das ganze beim Transport wieder so schnell :/


----------



## Bullz (9. September 2016)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Soda möchte Graka bestellen ( jetzt endgültig und habe auf amazon so ziemlich alle ausschließen können bis auf zwei ... )

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP! Edition 8GB GDDR5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Test dazu ( Gold auszeichnung bekommen ) Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 AMP Edition Review (8GB GDDR5) - Page 7 of 7 - FunkyKit

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming 8GB GDDR5 256bit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Test dazu (hardwareluxx Award bekommen ) ( Roundup: 5x GeForce GTX 1070 mit Custom-Design im Test - Hardwareluxx

Wichtig sind mir in erster Linie Lautstärke wobei ich bei meiner manuellen Korrektur nicht um herkommen werde. Möchte heute bestellen und die 450 euro im Kopf abschreiben und nie mehr dran denken das ich soviel Geld für eine Graka ausgegeben habe. Wollte immer im 300 euro Bereich bleiben aber der Sprung auf 1440p macht es notwendig.


----------



## Lowmotion (13. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Genau vor der AMP ohne Extreme wurde abgeraten. Die Karte ist extra lang und extra hoch und extra laut. Das Laute bezieht sich wohl auf einen Produktions/Design Fehler.


----------



## bigdaniel (15. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Heute habe ich das finale Sample mit der Nummer 00001 von Lian Li erhalten.




*Es beinhaltet:*
- den bedruckten Karton
- das gedruckte Handbuch
- das Powerkabel aus einem Stück (ohne Kabelbinder und Schrumpfschlauch wie in den ersten Versionen)
- den Produktaufkleber auf der Rückseite
- das auf Haltbarkeit optimierte USB 3.0 Kabel  
- die optimierte SFX Netzteil Halterung, so dass auch die neuen Corsair SFX Netzteile passen


Bilder gibt es am Wochenende 


Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Geilo, dann geht der Versand an uns Anfang Oktober los??^^


----------



## kojampel (15. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Geilo, dann geht der Versand an uns Anfang Oktober los??^^



Das wäre glaub ich ziemlich verfrüht, das ist das Finale sample das heißt eigentlich das die endproduktion noch nicht begonnen hat. (Ist ja nur ein sample) . Und Daniel versendet die gehäuse doch selbst dementsprechend fehlt noch die gesamte Produktion, der Versand zu ihm und dann der Versand an uns. Frühestens November denke ich mal. (Kann mich aber auch täuschen)


----------



## Evandure (16. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hey Daniel, kannst du bitte mal nachsehen ob dein Postfach voll ist? Habe auf deine PN geantwortet.


----------



## bigdaniel (17. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Heute habe ich das finale Sample mit der Nummer 00001 von Lian Li erhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wie versprochen die Bilder:


----------



## tobse2004 (17. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Du weißt schon wie gemein das ist?!
*habenwill*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ist schon definiert, wo man das Schmückstück beziehen kann?
DAN Cases A4-SFX schwarz Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Gast20180319 (17. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Die sind doch alle schon verkauft


----------



## the_leon (18. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Kickstarter is ausverkauft 

Caseking wird es ins Sortiment aufnehmen, oder hab ich das falsch im Kopf?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



the_leon schrieb:


> Kickstarter is ausverkauft ?


Wie, was, wo? AUSVERKAUFT???? Ich laufe Amok!
Ich wollte doch für Dienstreisen einen Kleinstrechner
mitnehmen, dazu mein LED-Beamer mit Akku....


----------



## the_leon (18. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ja,mach das 


Back to topic.

Die Kickstarter Kampagne startete Ende Mai. (Und es war zu erwarten das sie ziemlich schnell erfolgreich sein würde)

Aber Anfang 2017 wird es wohl wieder erhältlich sein.


----------



## jamesblond23 (19. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wirklich?  2017? Na gut, wenn sie mein Geld nicht haben wollen...  

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naitor-X (20. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, auf dieses Case freue ich mich schon sehr! Kann es sogar kaum erwarten, bis es endlich für alle Verfügbar wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



the_leon schrieb:


> Die Kickstarter Kampagne startete Ende Mai. (Und es war zu erwarten das sie ziemlich schnell erfolgreich sein würde)
> 
> Aber Anfang 2017 wird es wohl wieder erhältlich sein.


Also gab es eine erste Kleinserie via Kickstarter und jeder "Spender" bekam ein Gehäuse?
Das ging mal wieder an mir vorbei, ich dachte, es würde mit der Kickstarterkampagne
danach ein frei käufliches Gehäuse geben. 

Dann muss ich halt regelmäßig nachschauen, ob es angeboten wird.


----------



## DOcean (20. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

DAN Cases A4-SFX - The World's Smallest Gaming Tower Case by DAN Cases UG (haftungsbeschrankt) — 
Kickstarter

Kickstarter ist gelaufen, die "Backer" haben noch kein Case bekommen.

Das Case soll später in den normalen Verkauf gehen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (20. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wäre auch schön doof von denen ihr Case limitiert zu lassen. Oder viel zu schade 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaniel (20. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Heute habe ich die Gehäuse bestellt. Die Produktion startet nächste Woche. :drool:

@jamesblond23 Das Gehäuse wird es nach der Auslieferung der Kickstarter Gehäuse bei Caseking geben ​

​


----------



## -Xe0n- (20. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Warst  also mit Nr 1 zufrieden  ?


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Nice. Hab grad erst von dem Gehäuse erfahren. Wollte schon unruhig werden, weil Sockel 2011(_3) in so nem Winzling = geil und so. Nachdem ich dann "horny" war hab ich erst gesehen, das es ja nur ein entsprechendes Mobo gibt, und dieses nur 2 RAM-Bänke hat (= nix Quad-Channel). 

Naja, ich geh dann mal kalt duschen...

Edit: Hmpf, das Board hat sogar nen M.2-Steckplatz.... *grml*


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Reden wir vom asrock board?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDJ (21. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Reden wir vom asrock board?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Gehe stark davon aus


----------



## Watertouch (21. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Nice. Hab grad erst von dem Gehäuse erfahren. Wollte schon unruhig werden, weil Sockel 2011(_3) in so nem Winzling = geil und so. Nachdem ich dann "horny" war hab ich erst gesehen, das es ja nur ein entsprechendes Mobo gibt, und dieses nur 2 RAM-Bänke hat (= nix Quad-Channel).
> 
> Naja, ich geh dann mal kalt duschen...
> 
> Edit: Hmpf, das Board hat sogar nen M.2-Steckplatz.... *grml*


Nana, das ist aber nicht ganz korrekt. Es gibt ein AsRock ITX C612 mit 4 So-Dimm Slots


----------



## jamesblond23 (21. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Nana, das ist aber nicht ganz korrekt. Es gibt ein AsRock ITX C612 mit 4 So-Dimm Slots


Steht garnicht Gaming dran, ihhhhh 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Nana, das ist aber nicht ganz korrekt. Es gibt ein AsRock ITX C612 mit 4 So-Dimm Slots


Was dafür dann aber keinen Onboard-Sound besitzt.  Aber gut, das könnte man vielleicht noch über USB (evtl. sogar intern) lösen.

Aber ich frage mich gerade ob das Mobo vom "Shuttle XPC SX79R5" da rein passt. Sollte eigentlich, da afaik Mini-ITX Standard. Dann könnte ich sogar die HW meines alten PCs da reinbauen (3930K + 4x4GB ULV-RAM + 980Ti G1), hätte Sound (mit optischem Ausgang) schon dabei, 4 normale DIMM-Steckplätze für Quad-Channel, und könnte die beiden mPCIe (mSATA, 1xFullSize+1xHalfSize) sogar noch für eine passende SSDs verwenden. Wobei der XPC SX79R5 mit ca. 12 Litern eigentlich auch nicht soo viel größer wäre. Hm, schwierig... aber mal schauen, ich denke eines von beiden wird es. Die X79-Lösung wäre mir sogar lieber, dann hätte ich für meine alte Hardware noch einen Verwendungszweck, wenn ich demnächst am Desktop aufrüsten sollte.


----------



## bigdaniel (21. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi INU.ID,

leider muss ich die enttäuschen, das X79 Board aus deinem Shuttle, hat leider nicht den Mini-ITX Standard. Es ist eine proprietäre Lösung . Vielleicht passen die Bohrungen für die Verschraubung, aber das Motherboard würde dann ins Netzteil reichen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Shuttle pcs hatten doch immer BTX


----------



## Bongripper666 (22. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wow, das ist mal ein klasse Gehäuse. Ich komme schon wieder ins Wanken bei meinem Neubau. Mit dem Asus Z170I Pro Gaming würde es auch ein schickes Board als Basis geben.

@bigdaniel
Beantwortest du auch Fragen zur Kompatibilität von Einzelkomponenten, falls man sich nicht sicher ist und Hardware hat, die nicht auf der Liste der Homepage aufgeführt sind?


----------



## nikon87 (22. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> @bigdaniel
> Beantwortest du auch Fragen zur Kompatibilität von Einzelkomponenten, falls man sich nicht sicher ist und Hardware hat, die nicht auf der Liste der Homepage aufgeführt sind?


Schau mal 2 Posts vor deinem...das sollte deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## Bongripper666 (22. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Oops, habe ich in der ganzen Euphorie über das Eingangsposting wohl überlesen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (29. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

15.01.2017 als freier Liefertermin ist natürlich schon eine Hausnummer. Also muss ich noch fast 4 Monate mit meinem iMac leben. Wobei der Markt halt keine echten Alternativen in der Größe bietet.


----------



## Bullz (30. September 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

auch wenns ein bisschen off Topic ist. Eigen hilft es vielleicht bei der Entscheidung welche Konfiguration es werden soll. Werde das Thema nicht " breit treten " hier .. wers noch genauer wissen will kann mir gern PM schreiben.  Speziell im Mini-ITX Format gibt es kommt mir vor wenig Knowhow weil der Großteil bisher auf größere Format gesetzt hat und jetzt wo wir mit Mini-ITX durch das Gehäuse mehr in Leistungssegment vorstoßen ...   tauchen kleinere Probleme auf.. ( jedenfalls bei mir )

Konfiguration:
Intel 6700K 4x4.3 Ghz @1.128V ( geköpft mit Bilder vorher nachher unten Temps )
GIGABYTE Z170N-WIFI ( welches aber ausgetauscht wurde gegen ein Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac ) 
Cryorig C7
32 GB DDR-2400
EVGA 1070 SC 
SATA SSD bis M.2 kommt
Win 64bit

Zur Geschichte mit dem Mainboard. 
Obwohl GIGABYTE Z170N-WIFI in den Test gut bewertet worden ist und ein Z170 Mainboard ist ( wo man davon ausgeht das es gut sein muss da es OC Reserven haben sollte ) .. war es eine Katastrophe. In Prime / Realbench takte der CPU einfach runter. Nach viel Studieren und beraten ins Forum wurden die Spannungswandler als Problem ausgemacht. Billigere Mainboards haben nur 5 Phasen .. die besseren 8 .. und oft werden diese bis 110 Grad heiß ...  Hab alles probiert nichts gebracht. Ein Forum User hat dann die Bilder von Mainboard genau angeschaut und gemeint das die MOSFETs ( Spannungswandler )  die gleichen sind wie bei einem 45 Euro Billig Mainboard.  Das hat ma gereicht... Mainboard zurück geschickt. 50 Euro mehr in die Hand genommen und das oben genannte Fatal1ty genommen.  0 Probleme mehr ...  dafür glühte Prime95 meinen Rechner auf das es nicht mehr feierlich war.  Und nebenher während die Lüftersteuerung auf den Gigabyte kaum vorhanden war im BIOS .. ist sie beim Fatal1ty traumhaft zum bearbeiten. 
=> Deswegen achtet drauf das ihr 8 Phasen auf den Mainboard habt erst recht wenn ihr einen stärkeren Prozessor verbaut. 

Zu Prime95 ... 
Anfangs testete ich mit der neuen Prime95 28.x Version. Das war ein großer Fehler. Die Versionen ab 28.x sind nicht für die Skylake Architektur zu verwenden. Genauere Gründe sind zum nachlesen.  Ich bin dann auf Prime  26.6 umgestiegen. Das heizt immer noch genug auf ... -> Dann bin ich die Temps angegangen
=> Deswegen verwende nicht das neue Prime für Skylake Prozessoren 

OC + Untervolten 
( Ergebnis natürlich von CPU zu CPU unterschiedlich)
Ohne Turbo auf allen Cores hatte er bei default eine Vcore von 1.168V (4.2,4,4,4)
Bin dann auf 4.3Ghz auf allen Cores gegangen weil so ein Sweetspot ist ( und ich auf jeden Fall mehr Dampf haben will wie ein Kollege der einen 6700K @ default betreibt hehe )
Habe mit P95 und Realbench( geiles Programm nebenher ) getestet bis ich als stabile Spannung 1.120V gekommen bin. Die laufen 4 Stunden in Realbench und Prime durch ). Testen mit mehreren Spielen und einer Mini Lan Party für 1 Tag gaben keinen einzigen Absturz.

Temps
Hab natürlich geköpft auch wenn viele User hier meinen das es wenig bringt. Ich bin Stur ... und jeder Grad ist mir ein Grad zuviel 

Vor köpfen:
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/31800633/VorKpfen_P95Temps.jpg

Nach köpfen:
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/31800632/NachKpfen_P95Temps.jpg


Zusammengefasst. 
11 Grad im Durchschnitt und auf einem Core sogar 15 Grad ! Wenns Gehäuse ist werden die Temps sicher noch ein wenig steigern. Bin sehr glücklich damit bisher .. und auch wenn ich paar Mhz noch runtergehen muss .. ( ne streicht das durch ) bevor ich auch nur 1 Mhz runtergehe schweiß ich irgendwie einen Gehäuselüfter rein ... ich bin kreativ und zu jeder Schandtat bereit . 

Bilder vom Köpfen
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/31800626/CpuKpfen1.jpg
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/31800628/CpuKpfen2.jpg
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/31800627/CpuKpfen3.jpg


----------



## DOcean (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Genauere Gründe sind zum nachlesen.  Ich bin dann auf Prime  26.6 umgestiegen.



2 Links posten ist zuviel?
Prime95: Intel erkennt Stabilitatsproblem bei Skylake-CPUs an - ComputerBase
Prime 95: BIOS-Updates fur Skylake-Bug [Update 2]


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*UPDATE:* Hier kommt das nächste große Update.


Jede frei Sekunde die ich in den letzten Wochen hatte, hab ich in das Redesign der DAN Cases Webseite gesteckt. Heute habe ich die Arbeiten abgeschlossen.


Besucht DAN Cases um das neue Design begutachten zu können. Hier und da gibt es neue Features und Informationen. Wenn ihr Rechtschreibfehler oder technische Fehler findet, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mich informiert.


----------



## Bummsbirne (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sauber. Schwarz ist top. Ist im dunklen Zimmer angenehmer für die Augen

Auslieferung war ja so Mitte Dezember oder?


----------



## nikon87 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ist ganz schick geworden, drei Vorschläge/Hinweise hätte ich:

1. Die News sind etwas versteckt. Den "Scroll-Pfeil" am Rand unten hab ich erst beim zweiten Aufruf der Startseite entdeckt (Auto-Scroll ist da ja nicht). Und einen alternativen Weg zu den News habe ich nicht gefunden.
2. Um dem "Stil" der News treu zu bleiben würde ich den letzten Eintrag in "05.10.2016 - Die Webseite erscheint in einem neuen Design" (oder ähnlich) ändern.
3. Auf der englischen Seite in der FAQ bei der Frage "It is possible to get the case with dust filters?" müsste es meine ich korrekterweise "but I am working on it with DEMCiflex." heißen. Hört sich für mich einfach "besser" an, aber ich kann da auch falsch liegen.

Wie gesagt nur nett gemeinte Vorschläge/Hinweise...die Seite an sich ist echt top. 

P.S.: Kann man schon sagen wie viele Gehäuse es später in den "freien Handel" schaffen werden? Also wird es auch nur eine mehr oder weniger begrenzte Menge geben oder ist es dann, wie man so schön sagt, "breit verfügbar" (wenn auch nur bei einem Anbieter in DE)?


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@Bummsbirne: Genau
@Nikon87: Danke, wird angepasst  Im Handel werden im ersten Run deutlich weniger Gehäuse verfügbar sein als bei Kickstarter. Die Händler müssen die Situation erst einschätzen. Je nachdem wie schnell die Gehäuse verkauft werden,  werden deutlich mehr in der zweiten Order bestellt.
Sollte die nächste Order in der gleichen Größenordnung ausfallen, werde ich es selbst in die Hand nehmen und ein zweite Kampagne starten, damit auch jeder eins bekommt. Eine Dauerhafte Verfügbarkeit halte ich aktuell für unrealistisch, dafür fehlen mir die Lagerkapazitäten.  Somit bleibt das Produkt etwas besonderes, da man es nicht einfach jeder Zeit schnell mal kaufen kann. 

Wenn die breite Nachfrage befriedigt wurde und die Gehäuse nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit verkauft sind, wird sich natürlich eine dauerhafte Verfügbarkeit einstellen.


----------



## nikon87 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



nikon87 schrieb:


> P.S.: Kann man schon sagen wie viele Gehäuse es später in den "freien Handel" schaffen werden? Also wird es auch nur eine mehr oder weniger begrenzte Menge geben oder ist es dann, wie man so schön sagt, "breit verfügbar" (wenn auch nur bei einem Anbieter in DE)?


Und was ist mit meiner Frage?


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

War noch am Editieren


----------



## DOcean (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

gute Webseite, fast bißchen zu schwarz aber das ist ja Geschmackssache...

2 Kleinigkeiten
Startseite:
Nach unten scrollen klappt nicht die News aus, hab ich aber irgendwie erwartet...

Mini Galerie bei der Startseite vom Case
Schön wäre eine kleine Zahl in einer Ecke "1/2" -> "2/2", ich hab erstmal fünfmal im Kreis geklickt...


----------



## vandegenhardt (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich stelle mir gerade ein System mit diesem super Gehäuse zusammen. Allerdings habe ich Schwierigkeiten bei der GPU. Die Liste der kompatiblen GPUs enthält nur Geforce GTX 1080, ich suche allerdings eine Geforce 1070 mit möglichst gutem Kühlsystem. Die Jetstream und Gainward Phoenix scheinen leider nicht zu passen. Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Icedaft (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

EVGA, MSI, ... Alle Dual-Slot-Karten die nicht länger als 295mm und nicht mehr als 2 Slots in Anspruch nehmen...


----------



## DOcean (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Jede Karte die statt der 8 eine 7 im Namen hat sollte passen, Blick auf Fotos/Datenblätter hilft da aber weiter...


----------



## Some1_2die4 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Glückwunsch zum Case Dan!
Eine Info vermisse ich dennoch sowohl auf deiner Website, als auch hier im Forum.
Die max. Grafikkartenlänge hast du mit einer gewissen Toleranz angegeben (300 statt 295mm)..

Wie sieht es beim Cpu Kühler aus ? Wie ist da der genaue Abstand zum Sidepanel ? 
Ich würde nämlich gern einen Kühler, ähnlich einem Janus oder Samuel17 verbauen wollen, bei dem sich der Lüfter UNTER dem Heatspreader befindet. Dadurch könnte man bei der richtigen Höhe, den Kühlkörper mit dem Sidepanel verbinden um dieses als passiven Heatspreader zu verwenden.
Sind es evtl 50mm ?


----------



## vandegenhardt (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Icedaft schrieb:


> EVGA, MSI, ... Alle Dual-Slot-Karten die nicht länger als 295mm und nicht mehr als 2 Slots in Anspruch nehmen...



Ich hatte es so verstanden, dass die 1070 gaming x von MSI nicht passt. Ist das nicht richtig?


----------



## Gast20180319 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Laut Dan könnte die Karte zu hoch sein... So das man die Stromkabel nicht mehr einstecken kann 



Icedaft schrieb:


> EVGA, MSI, ... Alle Dual-Slot-Karten die nicht länger als 295mm und nicht mehr als 2 Slots in Anspruch nehmen...



Joa nun gibt es dann aber auch noch Karten die zu hoch sein könnten und nicht ins Gehäuse passen obwohl sie deinen Kriterien entsprechen.


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



DOcean schrieb:


> 2 Kleinigkeiten
> Startseite:
> Nach unten scrollen klappt nicht die News aus, hab ich aber irgendwie erwartet...
> 
> ...



Habe ich mal angepasst. Danke für die Tipps, ist nachher online.


----------



## Theinternets (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Was wird das Gehäuse bei Caseking ca. Kosten?  Kannst du das schon sagen?


----------



## Bullz (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

wurde das Gehäuse um 0.3 l kleiner ? ... hatte immer 7.5 l im Kopf


----------



## Lowmotion (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*Abmessungen (H x W x D): * 200 x 112 x 317mm, 7.25L 
*Abmessungen gesamt:* 205 x 112 x 327mm (beinhaltet Gerätefüße und den Seitenteilüberstand )

Bullz Post des Tages


----------



## Bongripper666 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich habe mir am WE meinen neuen ITX-Rechner bestellt, mit einem Fractal Design 500. Will nicht noch 3 Monate (oder länger) warten müssen. Sorry, Daniel. Macht dein Gehäuse keinen Deut schlechter.


----------



## MDJ (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Der Cryorig C7- Kühler scheint seit paar Tagen bei manchen Shops wieder mehr verfügbar zu sein


----------



## DrNGoc (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir am WE meinen neuen ITX-Rechner bestellt, mit einem Fractal Design 500. Will nicht noch 3 Monate (oder länger) warten müssen. Sorry, Daniel. Macht dein Gehäuse keinen Deut schlechter.



Ist ein geiles Teil! War eigentlich meine Zwischenlösung, aber ich find's so toll, dass das dann eines von beiden auch noch neue Hardware bekommt.


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hier ist das erste Bild von Lian Li direkt aus der aktuellen Prodution:


----------



## tobse2004 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Schön gestanzt und bereit zum biegen [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Es geht voran und so lange ist es gar nicht mehr!
Bin echt begeistert


----------



## MDJ (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Super, dass sie dir Bilder aus dem Herstellungsprozess zukommen lassen


----------



## -Xe0n- (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Nicht mehr lange


----------



## Kotzi01 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo

Wie hoch darf denn nun so eine GTX 1080 sein?

Würde mir gern eine MSI 1080 Gaming Z kaufen aber die ist 140mm hoch... sind so ca. 2-3 cm mehr als die normale... 
Die MSI Sea Hawk ist in der Kompatibel Liste als nicht passend aufgeführt... ist das wegen der PCB höhe oder allgemein wegen Wasserkühlung?

Kann ja sein das hat wirklich schon mal jemand getestet ob die wenigstens rein passen würde?
Ich habe auch irgendwo schon mal im Netz winkeladapter gesehen für solche engen Fälle wie hier beim Stromstecker.


EDIT:

Hab im Thread die neue Kompatibilitäts-Liste gefunden. Da steht die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming Z als passend mit drin.
Sorry also. Wenn wer dazu schon versuche gemacht hat könnte mir ja mal wer was dazu sagen. Gerad die Stromanschlüsse bei der 140mm breiten Karte müssen doch extrem wenig platz haben mit Steckern vom Netzteil??





Grüße


----------



## BlackTama (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi,



Kotzi01 schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> Hab im Thread die neue Kompatibilitäts-Liste gefunden. Da steht die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming Z als passend mit drin.
> Sorry also. Wenn wer dazu schon versuche gemacht hat könnte mir ja mal wer was dazu sagen. Gerad die Stromanschlüsse bei der 140mm breiten Karte müssen doch extrem wenig platz haben mit Steckern vom Netzteil??
> ...



wo hast du denn diese "neue Liste" gefunden? Wäre nett wenn du das verlinken könntest, ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus dass die MSI Gaming Z vermutlich nicht reinpasst. Sie hat dieselben Abmessungen wie die MSI Gaming X, welche im Startpost dieses Threds von Dan als "passt möglicherweise nicht" markiert wurde.

MfG Tama


----------



## bigdaniel (1. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich glaube er bezieht sich auf die alte Liste. Die neue Liste in Post 1. dieses Threads ist die aktuelle.


----------



## bigdaniel (3. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*UPDATE:*
Hier kommt das nächste große Update:




*Versand:*
In den letzen Wochen habe ich den Container Versand mit DHL Global Forwarding geplant. Daher habe ich nun auch ein Versandtermin vom Container. Das Containerschiff verlässt am 22.11.2016 den Hafen von Taiwan. Nun kommen die schlechten Neuigkeiten. Nachdem die Gehäuse in Hamburg ankommen und durch den Zoll sind, liefert DHL diese  in der 1. Kalenderwoche 2017. Daher startet der Versand erst im Januar und nicht im Dezember.
Ich fange mit dem Versand der europäischen Kunden an, denn der internationale Versand ist bedingt durch die Zollabfertigung aufwändiger.




*Versand-Software*
Außerdem entwickel ich gerade meine eigene Versand-Software. Ja ich mache dies selbst, denn so kann ich die Software direkt an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen.
Doe Software vollzieht den Versand in fünf Schritten


1.) Zuweisung der eingegebenen Gehäuse Seriennummer zur Bestellung
2.) Automatisches senden der Versandinformationen an den DHL Webservice, ausdrucken des im Response enthaltenen Versandetikette.
3.) Falls notwendig erstellen und drucken von Zollpapieren (Die Ausfuhranmeldung zum Erhalt der MNR erfolgt über ein anderes System)
4.) Automatische Rechnungserstellung mit automatisiertem Druck
5.) Automatisierter Versand der Versandbestätigung an den Kunden mit Trackingnummer.


Alle Teilschritte sind bereits fertig programmiert, müssen jetzt nur noch von mir zusammengeführt werden und mit der Datenbank kommunizieren.


*Window-Kit*
Nebenbei habe ich auch das Window-Kit für das A4-SFX fertig entwickelt. Mehrere Prototypen für beide Seiten wurden heute bestellt.


----------



## peterundwolf (3. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Danke für das Update.

Das mit der 1. Kalenderwoche 2017 stört mich gar nicht. Da ist Vega und Zen vielleicht auch nicht mehr zu weit entfernt und Kaby Lake steht in den Startlöchern und vielleicht auch schon die Optane SSD's. Mehr Auswahl ist immer gut!


----------



## Vhailor (3. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sag mal, was für ein Übermensch bist du denn? Erste Sahne Daniel 
Respekt wie zielstrebig und mit wie viel Zeit du da rangehst!

Jan/Feb reicht völlig wenns nach mir geht. Aufgrund der weltweiten Shortage an Chips und folglichen Preissteigerungen (grade bei TLC-Chips und RAM) wird das vor Q2 preislich sonst eh ne totale Talfahrt.

Umso gespannter bin ich auf die Window-Kits


----------



## Bullz (4. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Alle aufgepasst die vorhaben einen Cryorig C7 und eine M.2 SSD zu verbauen. 

Das geht sich um 1 mm nicht aus ... grrrrrrrrrrr und ich dachte der Mist ist genormt ? 

Mainboard: ASRock > Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
SSD: Crucial MX200 500GB Internes Solid-State-Drive (Einseitig)   ( Übergangslösung bis die 960 Evo kommt ) 

Falls keiner nen Tipp hat bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als mit einem Dremmel die Backplate um 1 bis 2 mm zu kürzen. Wäre mir auch egal. Aber warum muss das heutzutage noch sein ? 

Habe bei der Installation der Backplate die Intel Konfiguration gewählt. Keine Ahnung ob man da was falsch machen kann.


----------



## b1te (4. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Beim C7 sind doch auch 4 einzelne Unterlegscheiben für die Montage ohne Backplate dabei? Musste die die bei meinem Asus Z77-I auch verwenden, da die Backplate dort mit Bauteilen kollidiert.


----------



## PrincePaul (4. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Man kann den C7 auch ohne Backplate montieren.
Es sind dafür extra noch 4 Kunststoff-Schreiben mit dabei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ah da war wohl jemand schneller xD


----------



## -Xe0n- (5. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wenn du die dann verbaut hast, kannst die mal in einem normalen Gehäuse testen? wie warm diese unterm Mainboard wird?

Möchte auch eine verbauen  bei mir passt sie aber auf die Oberseite


----------



## MDJ (5. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@Bullz: Wie die anderen User schon schrieben, kann man den C7 auch mit Hilfe der Unterlegscheiben ohne Backplate montieren. "Falls" du eine alte Verpackungs-Revision hast, wo diese Unterlegscheiben nicht dabei sind, kannst du dir diese kostenlos von Cryorig oder deinem Händler zuschicken lassen. Oder du nimmst andere Unterlegscheiben aus Kunststoff, die die selbe Höhe haben.


----------



## bigdaniel (6. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*Electronica 2016:*


Wer das A4-SFX live sehen will, der kann dies vom 08-11. November 2016 auf der Electronica 2016 in München machen. Das Gehäuse wird in einem Schaukasten auf dem Stand von 3M ausgestellt (Halle B2 Stand 107).
Ich werde am Donnerstag auch dort sein um mir ein Bild davon zu machen.


----------



## Vhailor (6. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sauber. Ich/Wir sind auch da  (Flieger geht in 8 Stunden :-/). Ich komme gerne vorbei und schau mir das gute Stück live an .
Weißt du schon wann etwa am DO? Dann könnte ich meine Pause entsprechend timen ^^


----------



## Bongripper666 (7. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

30€ Eintritt nur um das Gehäuse zu sehen, ist mir dann doch etwas viel. Um die Arbeit komme ich nicht rum und könnte dann nur für 2 Std. auf die Messe.


----------



## Vhailor (9. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sieht super aus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bigdaniel (15. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hier sind zwei Bilder von der Electronica 2016. Außerdem habe ich heute die Samples von DMCifilter bekommen. Weitere Bilder folgen in den nächstenTagen:


----------



## bigdaniel (16. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Heute habe ich einen ersten Test mit den neuen DMCifilter Filterset gemacht. Ich nehme gleich vorweg, mit verbauten Filtern sind die Temperaturen höher.


*Hardware:*
Core i7 5820K – Standardtakt und Spannung ( 6 Kerne 12 Threads @ 3,4Ghz)
Dynatron T318 Heatsink mit Noctua A9x14 Lüfter
NVIDIA GTX 1070 Founders Edition


*Szenario:*
1 Runde Overwatch (20-30min)


*Mit Filter:*
CPU Cores Temperaturen: 70-63°C
CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit: 1875 RPM (festgesetzt auf 75%)
GPU Temperaturen: 83°C
GPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit: 2260 RPM


*Ohne Filter:*
CPU Cores Temperaturen: 63-59°C
CPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit: 1875 RPM (festgesetzt auf 75%)
GPU Temperaturen: 78°C
GPU Lüftergeschwindigkeit: 2060 RPM


Man sieht sofort, die Temperaturen sind mit den Filtern höher. Ohne Filter benötigt die Grafikkarte eine viel niedrigere Drehzahl um das Temperaturtarget zu halten. Auch der Prozessor bleibt kühler.


Aber warum funktionieren die Filter etwas schlechter als bei anderen Gehäusen. Der Grund liegt auf der Hand. In den meisten Fällen wird der Filter unmittelbar vor den Lüfter montiert. Die angesaugt Luft muss also zwangsläufig durch den Filter. Beim A4-SFX ist aber auf beiden Seiten ein kleiner Abstand zwischen Filter und Lüfter. Die Luft nimmt immer den leichtesten Weg und demnach wird mehr Luft aus dem Inneren des Gehäuses verwendet, als Luft von außen. Der Widerstand die Luft durch den Filter zu ziehen ist höher, als der Widerstand der vorhandenen Luft im Gehäuse. Man merkt einen Luftzug am Seitenteil durch den Filter, allerdings ist dieser deutlich geringer als ohne Filter.


Ein weiterer Test von mir verdeutlicht meine Feststellung. Wenn ich den Filter unmittelbar vor meinem Mund halte und puste, spüre ich einen Luftstrom auf der anderen Seite des Filters. Entferne ich meinen Mund etwas vom Filter und puste erneut, ist der Luftstrom hinter dem Filter deutlich geringer. Es entweicht mehr Luft vor dem Filter.


Bei einem Betrieb mit Filtern im A4-SFX empfehle ich daher etwas leichtere Hardware. Dies wäre z.B. eine CPU mit einer TDP von 65W und einer Grafikkarte vom Schlag einer GTX 1060 oder RX480. Grafikkarten und CPU Kühler die die Breite des Gehäuses perfekt ausnutzen wie z.B. der Cryorig C7 und eine Dual-FAN Karte können den Nachteil noch weiter minimieren.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Vielen Dank für den Test Daniel! Wo, wann und wie lassen sich die Filter erwerben?


----------



## the_leon (17. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich vermute mal bei Caseking wo das Case dann ja auch erhältlich sein wird.


----------



## Gast20180319 (17. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Test Daniel! Wo, wann und wie lassen sich die Filter erwerben?



Ich vermute mal ganz stark hier : Magnetic Dust Filter Gaming


----------



## Lordx1989 (17. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo an alle! sind Italienisch, mein Deutsch Übersetzer vergeben, ich bin inpaziente die dan a4 zu kaufen! Ruhe mit Ihnen mit Nachrichten!


----------



## DOcean (17. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Lordx1989 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle! sind Italienisch, mein Deutsch Übersetzer vergeben, ich bin inpaziente die dan a4 zu kaufen! Ruhe mit Ihnen mit Nachrichten!



Go to DAN Cases the website of the creator, this forum is a german one


----------



## Lowmotion (19. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Der Demciflex setzt sich sicherlich je nach Umgebung schnell zu, wenn man ihn nicht laufend reinigt.


----------



## Lordx1989 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Purtroppo sul sito non ci sono né aggiormenti ne niente.. c'è scritto che esce a dicembre e invece qua leggo Gennaio 2017


----------



## -H1N1- (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ja ja schon richtig......2017


----------



## Kusanar (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Jänner 2017, um genau zu sein  Aber da hört mein Italienisch fast schon wieder auf...


----------



## nikon87 (22. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Lordx1989 schrieb:


> Purtroppo sul sito non ci sono né aggiormenti ne niente.. c'è scritto che esce a dicembre e invece qua leggo Gennaio 2017


La spedizione avrà inizio nel mese di gennaio.

I tried my best, but for future posts: Please, at least, write in english...thx.


----------



## bigdaniel (30. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@All: Der Container ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## tobse2004 (30. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ja super! 
dann muss man ja langsam mal über die Konfiguration nachdenken

ich freu mich über dieses Weihnachtsgeschenk das ich mir selbst gemacht habe


----------



## Vhailor (30. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Und das du erst nach Weihnachten bekommen wirst


----------



## tobse2004 (30. November 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Und das du erst nach Weihnachten bekommen wirst



Ja das stimmt. Aber das ist nicht schlimm...
Bin eh erst nach Neujahr wieder zuhause und kann damit was machen


----------



## bigdaniel (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hier ist ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, wie das Window Kit für das A4-SFX aussieht. Die Fotos stammen von der Acryl Version. Später gibt es noch Bilder von der "Tempered Glas" Version. Welche Version es später separat geben wird, lasse ich euch entscheiden.


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich würde eh nur die Seite mit der Grafikkarte mit nem Window ausstatten. 

Die Board und NT Seite ist fuer mich zu unansehnlich bzw. zu  aufwändig es ansehnlich zu gestalten. 

Ansonsten sieht das Window schonmal gut aus


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Damit wird das Case aber zu nem ordentlichen Staubfänger.

Sicher das so eine offene Lösung optimal ist?


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Die Board und NT Seite ist fuer mich zu unansehnlich bzw. zu aufwändig es ansehnlich zu gestalten.



Ist das kein Anreiz es schöner zu machen als der Rest  ?




-H1N1- schrieb:


> Damit wird das Case aber zu nem ordentlichen Staubfänger.
> 
> Sicher das so eine offene Lösung optimal ist?



Ich würde eh keine Staubfilter einbauen. Das feine Geflecht sorgt für eine zweite Grenzschicht, an der die aufsteigende Luft sich stauen wird, da das Gehäuse keine zusätzlichen Lüfter besitzt. Wenn man zusätzliche Lüfter außen anbringt, dann ist dies natürlich eine andere Sache.


----------



## nikon87 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Ich würde eh keine Staubfilter einbauen. Das feine Geflecht sorgt für eine zweite Grenzschicht, an der die aufsteigende Luft sich stauen wird, da das Gehäuse keine zusätzlichen Lüfter besitzt. Wenn man zusätzliche Lüfter außen anbringt, dann ist dies natürlich eine andere Sache.


Staubfilter macht man aber logischerweise auch nur da hin, wo Luft in das Gehäuse reingeblasen/-gesaugt wird. An Stellen, an denen nur Luft rauskommt, macht ein Staubfilter eher weniger Sinn (unter anderem wegen dem von dir genannten Grund). Von daher erübrigt sich der Hinweis irgendwie...

Davon mal abgesehen ist das Case auch mit Window-Seitenteil noch geschlossener als ein Benchtable oder viele dieser ach so modernen "Style-Cases" a la Thermaltake Core P5 oder so. Man muss halt öfter mal "putzen", aber bei so einem kleinen Gehäuse wie dem A4  sollte das ja schnell erledigt sein.


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Dan wäre es möglich die CAD Files von dem Gehäuse zu bekommen? Würde gern ein paar mod Geschichten ausprobieren.
Falls nicht, kann ich mir die Maße auch hoffentlich Im Januar besorgen


----------



## k1ck4ss (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

ich glaube, so ein Case wird es auch bei mir. Im Komplett-Zusammenstellungs-Sub-Forum kann dann gleich mal eine Beispiel-Konfig mit einer 1060 her!


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*DAN Cases A4-SFX Window Kit Prototype Test*


*Einleitung:*

Ich plane im Sommer 2017 eine Window Kit für das A4-SFX zu veröffentlichen. Es wird als Accessoire veröffentlich, daher kann man es nur zusätzlich erwerben.
Jede Seite kann einzeln erworben werden, ein Bundle ist nicht geplant. Daher habe ich mit Lian Li zusammengesetzt und an zwei Testmustern entwickelt.
Eine Version ist aus gehärtetem (tempered) Glas und eine Version aus Acrylglas. Das Design ist noch nicht final, wenn Ihr also Wünsche und Anmerkungen habt,
lasst mich dies wissen. Ihr habt somit einen direkten Einfluss auf das fertige Produkt.



*Acryl/Plexi Version:*

Ich verwende eine 3mm dickes Akrylglas für diese Version. Es ist etwas dunkler als das aus gehärtetem Glas. Die Qualität ist fast auf dem 
gleichen Level. Jede Kante ist abgerundet, wodurch ein hochwertiges Erscheinungsbild erreicht wird. Nachdem ich die Schutzfolie abgezogen habe, luden
sich die Seitenteile statisch auf und zogen Staub und Haare an. Ein kleiner Trick behebt dieses Problem dauerhaft, dafür muss man das Glas mit einen
feuchten Lappen einmal abwischen. Der Finale Preis würde für die Acrylversion 10€ unter der Echtglasversion liegen.



https://abload.de/img/acryl-back2mrj0.jpg
https://abload.de/img/acryl-leftknroi.jpg
https://abload.de/img/img_4177zvq00.jpg
https://abload.de/img/acryl-rightjypi7.jpg

(klicke für eine höhere Auflösung)



*Version aus gehärtetem Glas:*

Bei der Version aus gehärtetem Glas hatte ich ein paar Probleme genau das zu bekommen, was ich wollte. In Taiwan wird der Glasmarkt von der Regierung kontrolliert,
daher ist es äußerst schwierig jede Stärke in jeder Farbe zu bekommen. Die 3mm Version gibt es daher auch nicht in "Tea Black", daher musste ich auf 
transparent zurückgreifen. Jede Kante ist abgerundet, wodurch ein hochwertiges Erscheinungsbild erreicht wird. Leider haben die Kanten einen grünen Schimmer,
der für ungefärbtes Glas normal ist. Mit der Glas Version hatte ich keine statischen Probleme.



https://abload.de/img/temp-backy9qki.jpg
https://abload.de/img/temp-left05rlj.jpg
https://abload.de/img/temp-rightn4ooc.jpg

(klicke für eine höhere Auflösung)



*Temperaturwerte:*

Ich habe die letzten zwei Tage dafür genutzt die neuen Window Kits in diversen Benchmarks und mit diversen Kühlern zu testen. Alle Tests wurden auf meiner
Sockel X99 Plattform mit einem 6-Kern Intel i7 5820K und einer GTX 1070 Founders Edition durchgeführt. Außerdem sind im Test zwei neue Kühler vertreten.
Ich habe es geschafft mit dem neuen Thermalright Narrow-Ilm Mounting-Kit den neuen Thermalright AXP100H und den unbekannten Nexus 7000 Low R2
zu verbauen. Detaillierte Informationen zu den Kühlern gibt es in einem späteren Beitrag.




-

Wenn Ihr die Ergebnisse genau analysiert, könnt Ihr erkennen, dass die Temperaturnen mit verbautem Window Kit höher ausfallen. Im Spiele-Test als Alltagsszenario
sind die Temperaturwerte von CPU und GPU sowie die GPU Lüfterdrehzahlwerte auf einem akzeptablen Niveau. Allerdings fallen die Werte bei extremen Belastungsszenarien wie
Futuremark Firestrike und Prime95 wesentlich höher aus und bewegen sich schon fast auf einem kritischen Niveau. Dabei muss berücksichtigt werden, dass mein 6-Kern Prozessor
deutlich mehr Hitze entwickelt als ein 4-Kern Prozessor. Ich habe dieses Problem untersucht und den Grund dafür gefunden.


Das Glas wird auf Distanzbolzen mit einer Höhe von 5mm montiert. Dadurch hat das Glas einen Abstand zum Seitenteil und es entsteht rundherum ein Spalt. Dieser Spalte sollte
dabei helfen die Kühler mit genügend Frischluft zu versorgen. Allerding geht diese Idee nicht so gut auf wie gedacht. Am Anfang der Tests bewegen sich die Temperaturen in einem
guten Bereich. Umso länger der Test läuft, umso schlechter werden diese. Dies ist vergleichbar mit einer Abwärtsspirale.


Um erklären zu können warum dies passiert, möchte ich das Kühlprinzip der Standard Seitenteile noch einmal erklären:

- Die Lüfter saugen Frischluft durch das Seitenteil von außen an. Ungefähr 90% der Luft wird dabei von außen verwendet und nur 10% bezieht der Lüfter aus dem warmen Inneren.
- Der Lüfter erzeugt einen positiven Luftdruck im Inneren des Gehäuses, wodurch die warme Luft im Inneren aus der Oberseite gedrückt wird.

Nun erkläre ich, was beim Window Panel passiert:

- Der Lüfter saugt die Frischluft nicht direkt von außen an, weil im Glas keine Lüftungslöcher vorhanden sind. Daher wird 80% der Luft aus dem Inneren verwendet. Ich dachte der Schlitz reicht aus, damit der Lüfter genügend Frischluft erhält, allerdings ist ein 92mm Lüfter dafür nicht stark genug. Daher wird nur 20% der Luft durch den Schlitz bezogen.
- Das Window Kit ist nicht dicht genug am Seitenteil, daher kann kein positiver Druck im Gehäuse erzeugt werden, denn die Luft kann überall entweichen.


Diese beiden Gründe sorgen für einen fortlaufenden Anstieg der Temperatur bis zu dem Punkt, an dem die 20% Luftzufuhr durch den Schlitz ausreichen, einen Temperaturwert zu halten.



*Fazit:*

Persönlich bin ich äußerst begeistert von den neuen Seitenteilen. Die Qualität und die Optik überzeugen mich sehr. Dies überwiegt für mich so stark, dass ich das Window Kit nun dauerhaft
an meinem Sample verwende. Ich gehe sogar den Kompromiss mit den Temperaturen ein, da ich nicht den ganzen Tag Benchmarks laufen lasse.

Die wirkliche Überraschung war im Test der Nexus 7000 Low R2. Er sieht sehr gut im Gehäuse aus und ist mit Abstand der stärkste Kühler für das A4-SFX. Das Beste ist jedoch, er passt auch
mit den Standard Seitenteilen. Ein Montage-How-to wird es noch geben.



*Es ist eure Entscheidung:*

Jetzt liegt es an euch. Ich merke nochmals an, mein Test basieren auf einer 140W TDP CPU.

-  Gefällt euch das Design der Window Kit's?
-  Was bevorzugt ihr, gehärtetes Glas oder Acrylglas?
-  Findet Ihr die Temperaturwerte ok oder soll ich Anpassungen an den Seitenteilen vornehmen?
-  Was ist für euch wichtiger, die Optik oder eine sehr gute Kühlung?

Wenn Du die Idee hast, was ich am Window Kit verbessern könnte z.B. runde Kanten oder Lüftungslöcher, nutze die nachfolgende Grafik und zeichne deine Wünsche ein. Veröffentliche deine Idee mit einer kurzen Beschreibung  hier im Thread, damit wir diese diskutieren können.



https://abload.de/img/sampl_cadpsq7d.jpg

(klicke für eine höhere Auflösung)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen und vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung


*Daniel*


----------



## nikon87 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Also vom Design her kann man da denke ich nicht meckern. Ich würde persönlich wegen den schon von dir angemerkten Problemen mit Staub und auch auf Grund der Langlebigkeit das Echtglas absolut präferieren, allerdings ist es wirklich schade, dass du offenbar nicht an "Rauchglas" rankommst. Dieser grüne Rand ist dann doch sehr störend wie ich finde. Könnte man den Rand nicht eventuell einfach "anschleifen" oder eben noch mehr als jetzt damit er quasi weiß/matt ist? Dann geht doch auch der Grünstich verloren, oder ist das schon "Maximum"?

Bezüglich Temperaturen könntest du ja mal testen wie es zum einen aussieht und sich zum anderen verhält wenn man genau über dem CPU-Kühler noch ein 120er-Lochmuster in das Window macht (soweit möglich). Oder halt als "Streifenvaraiante". Wenn die Temperaturen aber wirklich nur unter "Extrembedingungen" auftreten sollte man den sauberen Look aber wohl nicht unnötig kaputt machen.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Leider habe ich da keine weiteren Möglichkeiten beim gehärteten Glas bezüglich grünen Rand. Lüftungslöcher lassen sich nur bei der Acrylversion realisieren.


----------



## nikon87 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Naja...man könnte den Rand ja dann selbst lackieren oder so. Oder wie wäre es mit einer Art "Kantenschutz" aus Gummi? Wie auch immer...ich bleibe dabei, dass ich das Glas bevorzugen würde weil es einfach "pflegeleichter" ist. Überlegst du denn beide anzubieten oder wird es definitiv nur eins von beiden?


----------



## Shutterfly (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Moin moin,

ich bin kein "Kunde" von dir, verfolge nur das Projekt regelmäßig. Ich muss persönlich sagen, dass mir die Idee mit dem Kit ganz gut gefällt. So kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er und wenn ja wie viele Seiten er praktisch mit Kit haben möchte.

Auch wenn ich praktisch nicht die Zielgruppe bin, möchte ich dir meine Meinung zu deinen Fragen zukommen lassen. Persönlich finde ich die Optik gut, wobei das natürlich rein subjektiv ist. Sie fetzt mich nicht weg aber ich finde es passt gut zum Case. Das die Scheiben "heraus" stehen finde ich angenehm erfrischend, da sie sich vom Gehäuse speziell abheben und dadurch ein optisches Feature bieten.

Hier sehe ich jedoch auch einen meiner Kritikpunkte, da man nun natürlich einen "offenen Schlitz" hat, wo Staub problemlos Einzug halten kann. Bei der Originalversion war zwar auch kein Filter bei, man konnte diesen aber, wenn man wollte, nachrüsten. Hier wird das nun nicht möglich sein. Und somit habe ich ein offenes, schönes Fenster und kann problemlos den daran sich sammelnden Staub begutachten 

Aber ich denke, dass ist ein Kompromiss, welchen man eingehen muss, wenn man so ein Fenster hat. Ein unschöner Negativpunkt aber nicht zu vermeiden.

Ich selbst würde das Window-Kit jedoch eher aus Temperaturgründen bzw. aus Lautstärkegründen nicht nutzen wollen, was aber daran liegt, dass ich meinen PC fürs Gaming nutze und hier halt gerade von der GPU viel Wärme abgegeben wird. Würde ich so ein Kit holen, würde ich es auch nur für die GPU-Seite wählen, da ich befürchte, dass die CPU-Seite aufgrund der Kabel nicht sexy genug aussehen wird. Nun habe ich also diese schlechtere Kühlleistung beim Hauptproduzenten und befürchte dadurch höhere Lautstärken. Nun möchte ich so ein geiles Case aber gerne auf dem Tisch stehen haben, wodurch Lautstärke natürlich umso mehr ein Thema wäre.

Würde ich nur von einem Office-PC sprechen, ein ziemlich stylischer, dann wäre das vermutlich weniger ein Problem, da ich hier keine großen Temperaturen und Lautstärken erwarte. Beim Gaming ist mir die Lautstärke dann jedoch ein zu großes Risiko, da ich in dieser Hinsicht leider auch empfindlich bin.

Ob ich nun jedoch Acryl oder Glas bevorzugen würde weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte noch nie Glas und kann da nicht viel zu sagen. Vermutlich würde ich aber mal Glas ausprobieren, einfach weil es neu ist. Acryl hätte ggf. echt den Vorteil, dass man hier Luftlöcher einbohren könnte, was ich auch nicht ganz so schlecht fände. Ob dies optisch aber dann gut aussieht, weiß ich noch nicht. Hätte Modding-Potenzial


----------



## k1ck4ss (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

das Randprofil des Fensters sollte idealerweise dem Seitenprofil des Cases folgen, findet ihr nicht? Also links unten und links oben der abgerundeten Ecke folgend und rechts oben und rechts unten mit dem Einknick.
Das angesprochene Hitzeproblem liesse sich doch beheben, indem man die 5mm-Abstandshalter so verkürzt, daß das Glas bündig mit dem Case abschließt und damit den Spalt eliminiert?



https://abload.de/img/sampl_cadpsq7d.jpg

(klicke für eine höhere Auflösung)


----------



## tobse2004 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



k1ck4ss schrieb:


> das Randprofil des Fensters sollte idealerweise dem Seitenprofil des Cases folgen, findet ihr nicht? Also links unten und links oben der abgerundeten Ecke folgend und rechts oben und rechts unten mit dem Einknick.
> Das angesprochene Hitzeproblem liesse sich doch beheben, indem man die 5mm-Abstandshalter so verkürzt, daß das Glas bündig mit dem Case abschließt und damit den Spalt eliminiert?



Das mit der an die Form angepasste Scheibe find ich gut. 

Wenn du die Scheibe direkt anlegst würde aber überhaupt keine Luft mehr rein kommen und die Hitze würde noch mehr steigen. 
Mit dem Standardgehäuse zieht er die Luft ja durch die Löcher in der Seite


----------



## Horrocko (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Unabhängig vom Material finde ich dunkleres Glas hier grundsätzlich besser. Es kaschiert eventuelle Unaufgeräumtheiten, die in einem Case dieser Größe wohl kaum zu vermeiden sind, hebt aber gleichzeitig LED-Effekte hervor, die gerade bei einer vertikal positionierten Graka super rüberkommen sollten. Auf der anderen Seite dann noch einen LED-Lüfter für die CPU --> schick.

Sollte ich mir die Seitenteile zulegen, würde es also bei dieser Auswahl wohl die Acryl-Version werden – rein aufgrund der Farbgebung (gern auch noch dunkler). Favorit wäre aber nach wie vor die enger anliegende Variante mit Lüftungslöchern/-schlitzen, die du hier mal vor einer Weile vorgestellt hattest*... auch wenn das wahrscheinlich technisch deutlich schwerer umzusetzen ist.


----------



## bigdaniel (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@k1ck4ss: Danke für den Hinweis, dass mit der Form wurde auch schon in anderen Foren angemerkt und wird angepasst. Wie von tobse2004 bereits angemerkt würde ein Window Kit was direkt anliegt, keinerlei Luft mehr in das Gehäuse lassen.


@Horrocko: Das werde ich nochmal bei Lian Li nachfragen bei Acryl sollte dunkler möglich sein. Die Version die du meinst, würde nur auf der GPU Seite passen. Bei einem innenliegenden Window auf der CPU Seite wäre dafür kein Platz zwischen Netzteil und Seitenteil.


----------



## bigdaniel (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Heute habe ich ein paar Window Prototypen aus harter Pappe mit meinem Plotter hergestellt. Hier sind die Ergebnisse:


----------



## tobse2004 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Heute habe ich ein paar Window Prototypen aus harter Pappe mit meinem Plotter hergestellt. Hier sind die Ergebnisse:



Also mir gefällt der erste und letzte Entwurf am Besten. 
Würde den letzten und auch kühlsten bevorzugen. 
Und vielleicht die Schablone noch komplett an die rechte Gehäuseform anpassen, also nicht nur 45° abgeschrägt.


----------



## DOcean (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

ich find 2 ganz gut, nicht so viele Löcher aber noch gute Temps


----------



## b1te (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Mir gefällt die 4 am besten. Hast du mal getestet den Namen des Cases als Lüftungsschlitze zu plotten? Keine Ahnung wie das wirkt, es wird wohl auch stark von der Schrift abhängen... Aber man könnte es ja mal versuchen


----------



## the_leon (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

auch mir gefällt Nummer 4 am besten


----------



## -Xe0n- (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hm ich finde ein horizontaler Schlitz sieht einfach "wertiger" aus, zudem gibt er dem NT auch Luft. Finde so Standard lüftungsschlitze sehen meist kacke aus.


Mit ein wenig Glück kommt morgen mein corsair sf 450. Jemand an einer soundaufnahme unter gaming last interessiert?  Könnte es gegen mein e10 vergleichen, wobei das e10 eig unhörbar ist 
Macht eig kein Sinn der Vergleich. Werde viellicht einfsch nur zwei soundaufnahmen machen. Einmal Idle und unter Last


----------



## b1te (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Hm ich finde ein horizontaler Schlitz sieht einfach "wertiger" aus, zudem gibt er dem NT auch Luft. Finde so Standard lüftungsschlitze sehen meist kacke aus.
> 
> 
> Mit ein wenig Glück kommt morgen mein corsair sf 450. Jemand an einer soundaufnahme unter gaming last interessiert?  Könnte es gegen mein e10 vergleichen, wobei das e10 eig unhörbar ist
> Macht eig kein Sinn der Vergleich. Werde viellicht einfsch nur zwei soundaufnahmen machen. Einmal Idle und unter Last



Viel wirst nicht aufnehmen können: Hatte selbst mit ner 980Ti und nem 2600K Probleme den Lüfter überhaupt mal dazu zu überreden, dass er mal anspringt...


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

*@ALL: *Wie findet ihr die Idee von vipz aus dem Hardforum bezüglich der Verwendung von runden Ecken am Glas auf jeder Seite? Es geht hierbei nur um die Kanten nicht um den Ausschnitt.


----------



## the_leon (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

is is schon schön schlicht, aber das andere hat auch was.


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich finde das aufgreifen der hinteren Kante irgendwie besser bzw. mal was anderes. Abgerundete Fenster hat eig jedes Case und das Ausgreifen von der Form des Cases find ich irgendwie cooler


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hier sind die beiden meist gewählten Seitenteile und das gewünschte DAN logo als Rendering. Wundert euch bitte nicht um den weißen Glanz an den Kanten, das liegt an der Beleuchtung in meinem Rendering Tool.


----------



## jamesblond23 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Bin leider kein Kunde, aber ich würde mir A wünschen. 

Also eine halbe Stimme für: A

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobse2004 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Also ich find A und C am stimmigsten. 
Mich würde interessieren wie die Temps sind wenn man die Aussparungen bei C direkt über den Lüfter macht. Weil da soll die Luft ja eigentlich hin.


----------



## jamesblond23 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Also ich find A und C am stimmigsten.
> Mich würde interessieren wie die Temps sind wenn man die Aussparungen bei C direkt über den Lüfter macht. Weil da soll die Luft ja eigentlich hin.


Das sollte meiner Meinung nach relativ egal sein bei C,  da die Luft auf der negativen Druckseite eh tubolent ist und es sich somit nicht so schlimm verhält wie z.b. hinter einem Lüfter (pos. Druck) wo die Luft gerichtet ist wegen dem Düsen Effekt. 

Deshalb kann es beliebig positioniert werden, aber Daniel kann es sicherlich mal testen 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tra6zon (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Definitiv A
Bin leider auch kein Kunde, aber ich würde mich für A entscheiden 

Gesendet mit meinem Galaxy A5 2016


----------



## Watertouch (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hi,
wie sähe es eigentlich mit einem "GPU Extender" Seitenteil aus? Also eins mit leichter Ausdehnung nach Außen?
Das könnte man ja vielleicht in einer "DAN A4 Max" Version, oder als Erweiterung vermarkten. Mit Support für ATX Netzteile und 2.5 Slot Grafikkarten? 
Nur eine kleine Anregung, meine Gainward Phoenix möchte partout im A4 keinen Platz finden. 

Gruß


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Also ich find A und C am stimmigsten.
> Mich würde interessieren wie die Temps sind wenn man die Aussparungen bei C direkt über den Lüfter macht. Weil da soll die Luft ja eigentlich hin.



Das spielt für die von mir angegebenen Werte keine Rolle, denn die beziehen sich auf die CPU Seite. Das Renderingbild zeigt aber die GPU Seite. Ich habe die linke Seite zum rendern genutzt, weil ich die bereits vorbereitet hatte.


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich bin für A als Favorit und B als Alternative 

Bei dem Case haben,meiner Meinung nach, "Standard" Formen wie in C nichts zu suchen. Das man schöner lösen wie in A und B


----------



## tobse2004 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Das spielt für die von mir angegebenen Werte keine Rolle, denn die beziehen sich auf die CPU Seite. Das Renderingbild zeigt aber die GPU Seite. Ich habe die linke Seite zum rendern genutzt, weil ich die bereits vorbereitet hatte.



Ha erwischt! [emoji51]
Wer lesen kann... steht ja auch groß CPU Load dran. 
Dann hab ich nix gesagt. 
Auf der GPU Seite würde ich es optisch schöner finden wenn es über dem Lüfter wäre. 
Gilt ja aber nur für das Referenzmodel


----------



## MDJ (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sähe es eigentlich mit einem "GPU Extender" Seitenteil aus? Also eins mit leichter Ausdehnung nach Außen?
> Das könnte man ja vielleicht in einer "DAN A4 Max" Version, oder als Erweiterung vermarkten. Mit Support für ATX Netzteile und 2.5 Slot Grafikkarten?
> Nur eine kleine Anregung, meine Gainward Phoenix möchte partout im A4 keinen Platz finden.
> ...



Ähnliche Idee hatte ich schon im Juni mal angesprochen, da ging es um einen Erweiterungs-Adapter für die CPU-Seite, um die Bauhöhe von höheren Kühlern optional zu erweitern. Für die GPU-Seite wäre es ja das selbe Prinzip. Guck mal ab meinem Beitrag #1955 hier im Thread. Wenn ich mich noch richtig daran erinnere, hat die Idee den meisten aber nicht so zugesagt ^^


----------



## b1te (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich bin natürlich bei Variante A. Diese könnte man ja ggf. noch ein wenig dahingehend optimieren, dass etwas mehr Luft an die CPU/GPU kommt, dann wäre es perfekt


----------



## Vhailor (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich finde ebenfalls Varianten A und B am besten. Tendenziell immer die Variante, die am Kühlsten läuft und als zweites Kriterium, sich gut in das Design des DAN A4 einbindet.
Ich fände auch so eine Variante wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt um die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen?!:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder das "DAN" aus Variante A ein wenig größer.


----------



## k1ck4ss (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

wann ist eigentlich mit der Verfügbarkeit des Cases zu rechnen? Hab hier 1000€ rumliegen und würde  ASAP mit Hilfe eines Experten hier im "Komplett-Rechner-Zusammenstellung"-Unterforum (Münchner Gebiet) dieses Case mit einer 1070 und entsprechendem MB verheiraten und loslegen!


----------



## the_leon (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die Vorbestellungen werden wahrscheinlich im Januar ausgeliefert.


----------



## Horrocko (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die Variante mit dem DAN-Schriftzug sieht ja klasse aus


----------



## Vhailor (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Die wirkliche Überraschung war im Test der Nexus 7000 Low R2. Er sieht sehr gut im Gehäuse aus und ist mit Abstand der stärkste Kühler für das A4-SFX. Das Beste ist jedoch, er passt auch
> mit den Standard Seitenteilen. Ein Montage-How-to wird es noch geben.



na auf das how-to bin ich ja gespannt  . Das Teil ist über 7cm groß .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
oder willst du den - wie auch immer - unter der Kühlfläche installieren ^^:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo wir grade dabei sind:
- Wieviel Höhe gewinnen wir denn mit der Scheibe außen?
- Ließen sich damit auch andere Kühler einsetzen, bspw.  der Deepcool Gabriel oder der Noctua NH-L9x65 ?

edit 2:
- scheinbar ja schon - sehr geil  .
- wenn du den Thermalright AXP100H unterkriegst - d.h. 65mm in der Höhe sind ja auch die anderen beiden aus meiner vorherigen Frage machbar.
- bis wohin gehen dann die machbaren mm in der Höhe? Passt ein AXP 200 Muscle ebenfalls (73mm) ?

Umso mehr wundert mich das Ergebnis vom Nexus


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Beim AXP100H habe ich das gleiche gemacht wie beim Nexus. Der Nexus passt mit dem MOD auch unters normale Seitenteil. Der AXP100H passt nur mit Window Kit. Durch das Window Kit gewinnt man ca. 6,5mm. Demnach hat man 54,5mm-56,5mm zur Verfügung.

Hier mal eine Grafik wie der MOD beim Nexus aussieht:


----------



## extremedaneben (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Mir gefällt die Variante A mit dem DAN Schriftzug am besten .


----------



## Vhailor (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Beim AXP100H habe ich das gleiche gemacht wie beim Nexus. Der Nexus passt mit dem MOD auch unters normale Seitenteil. Der AXP100H passt nur mit Window Kit. Durch das Window Kit gewinnt man ca. 6,5mm. Demnach hat man 54,5mm-56,5mm zur Verfügung.



Danke dir  .
Das ist echt interessant. Zwischen den beiden Kühlkörpern ist ja grade mal ein guter mm Unterschied - und schon passt es nicht mehr.
Du hast dann ja jeweils die stützenden Elemente entfernt. Hast du da keine Angst, dass sich die Heatpipes verziehen?
Und wie ist das mit der Clearance auf dem Board? Ich kann mir das grade nicht so recht vorstellen, dass der Unterbau (in dem Fall Lüfter) nicht mit den Bauteilen auf dem MB kollidiert...

Ach und zu der Ecken Frage: Beide Seiten rund finde ich doof. Ich favorisiere klar vorne: rund, hinten: schräg  !


----------



## bigdaniel (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nicht ganz der Thermalright Lüfter ist 13mm hoch.

Nö da passiert nichts, wenn du da nicht wie wild drückst.

Bei meinem Asrock X99e ITX gibt es da 0 Probleme. Der Heatsibk liegt über dem Ram daher auch nir ein 100mm Lüfter.


----------



## IKuraudo (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit der nächsten Schippe im Verkauf/Produktion? 
Würde auf jeden Fall bald nach Weihnachten meinen neuen PC bauen, und das auf jeden Fall im A4-SFX!
Ich werde auf jeden Fall warten,  hab aber kein halbes Jahr Zeit. 

Grüße, IKuraudo


----------



## Lowmotion (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Das Teil ist doch bald im Einzelhandel  Caseking zu haben bzw. der eine oder andere Vorbesteller gibt eins im Marktplatz ab.

Man munkelt schon vom Caseking Aufpreis. Bin mal gespannt, welchen Preis sie nehmen. Aktuell soll es oberhalb des Vorbestellerpreises ausfallen. Der Dollar-Euro Kurs kann auch eine Rolle spielen.


Sehe ich das richtig: der Nummer 1 Kühler ist aktuell wieder der Noctua NH-L9i mit dickerem 9cm Lüfter?
Und das Nummer 1 Netzteil ist das Corsair SF450 450W?


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Das Teil ist doch bald im Einzelhandel
> 
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig: der Nummer 1 Kühler ist aktuell wieder der Noctua NH-L9i mit dickerem 9cm Lüfter?


9cm Lüfter? Du meinst wohl eher 2,5cm 

Laut meinen Erfahrungen tun sich der C7 und der NH-L9i @ stock nur in der Lautstärke unterscheiden. Kühlleistung identisch, allerdings ist der Noctua etwas leiser.

Mit 25mm Lüfter ist der Noctua deutlich leiser#


Ja das SF450/600 ist technisch das beste SFX Netzteil was es gibt. Sogar leiser als die SFX-L Varianten von Silverstone


----------



## jamesblond23 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> 9cm Lüfter? Du meinst wohl eher 2,5cm



Ich glaube es ging eher um den Durchmesser. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vhailor (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Er meint höchstwahrscheinlich einen 92er Lüfter. Ein 25er (in dem Fall also Höhe wäre ja Qautsch könnte ich mir denken, weil man da zu viel Kühlfläche verschenkt).
Aber woher die Überlegung kommt ist mir schleierhaft. Der Noctua war nie wirklich ein Thema.
Ich habe vorhin ja kurz frohlockt, als ich eine neue Review zum Reeven Brontes Kühler gesehen habe. Leider dann doch 3mm zu hoch  .

Was die PSU angeht: Ja, richtig. Stand für mich zumindest seit Release absolut fest. Sämtliche Tests bestätigen eine herausragende Leistung, sodass kein Zweifel besteht. Und die Watt reichen eh allemale aus.

Und richtig gefreut hat mich das gestern vorgestellte Z270 Carbon AC Board. Sieht richtig lecker aus 
Allerdings freue ich mich grade total über das ganze Intel Zeug und am Ende kauf ich doch wieder AMD


----------



## Lowmotion (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die Überlegung kommt doch aus dem anderen DAN A4 Thread, dass man nun doch den Noctua mit dickem Lüfter bevorzugt.

Das MSI Carbon hat wieder nur zwei Anschlüsse für Wlan, also kein "echtes" AC. Ich habe nun die 3 Antennen Version live erlebt und will das haben. Mit Mini-Antenne wesentlich besserer Empfang, wenn der Router AC kann. Kurzfristig sind mir stabile 200Mbit wichtiger, da der Umstieg auf mehr als 100 Mbit in naher Zukunft ansteht.

AMD hat nichts für ITX vorgestellt. Der Zen ist irgendwann fertig und irgendwann verfügbar. Aktuell gibt es schon wieder Probleme mit dem Kabylake. Obwohl er baugleich mit Skylake ist, so zicken einige Boards schon herum. Es kann passieren, dass man nun Kabylake mit einem z170 betreiben will, aber das Board instabil wird oder nicht bootet. Kabylake ist für den DAN A4 gerade die bessere Wahl, wenn man die aktuellen Übertaktungsergebnisse anschaut. Die CPU braucht weniger Vcore als K Version.

Vermutlich wird der eine oder andere das aktuelle ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming (90MB0MQ0-M0EAY0) wegen dem Cashback kaufen. 

CPU: i7-7700k (wenn verfügbar 355-400 Euro)
Noctua NH9-I mit dickem Lüfter (Kühler gab es für 28 Euro, Lüfter fehlt noch).
Mainboard: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming ITX (mit Cashback)
Speicher: 2x16 Gbyte DDR4-3200 (oder besser, gab es im Angebot für 75 und 80 Euro vor ein paar Wochen).
Netzteil: Corsair 450 SFX (suche noch Angebote)
SSD1: Irgendwas mit 128 Gb als M.2 oder für 30 Euro als 2,5"
SSD2:  OCZ 960 (gab es vorhin für 161 Euro. Vllt kommt sie an)
Grafikkarte: 1070, denn für einfache Spiele auf 120hz/fps fehlt die Power bei 1060 oder 480. Ich bin nicht anspruchsvoll an die Grafik, aber FPS müssen sein.

Die CPU würde ich je nach Qualität köpfen und dann mit  Flüssigmetal und Grizzly WLP einkleistern. Das macht immens viel aus. Die WLP der Grafikkarte müßte man auch noch austauschen. Bei der Windows Version wäre ich mir noch nicht sicher. Windows 10 LTSB N ist das beste Windows 10, doch da geht der Windows Store nicht und es ist wohl nicht günstig zu bekommen. Eventuell plane ich einen USB 3.0 Hub ein. Eventuell muss ich ein paar Gehäuselüfter einplanen.

Eventuell findet sich ein LED Notebook Panel, dass man an das Gehäuse seitlich ankleben oder montieren kann? Dieses WQHD 120hz G-Sync Panel reizt mich, nur fehlt der passende Adapter.


----------



## tobse2004 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Guten Morgen,

Ich wünsche allen fröhliche Weihnachten. 
Auch wenn der A4 Weihnachtsmann etwas später erst zu uns kommt[emoji16]
Zweite Bescherung dann im Januar [emoji106]


----------



## bigdaniel (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich wünsche euch schöne Weihnachten auch wenn das A4 noch ein paar Tage auf sich warten lässt. Lasst die Hardware ein paar Tage ruhen und genießt die Zeit mit eurer Familie.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## tobse2004 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ein frohes Neues Jahr wünsche ich euch. Die Zeit zum Basteln rückt näher [emoji16]


----------



## gna582 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hallo, 
mir kommt etwas seltsam vor und darum würde ich gerne jemanden fragen, der mehr weiß als ich 

Die meisten Builds, welche die Leute hier und in den anderen DAN Threads posten, enthalten einen i7-XXXXk Prozessor.  Diese CPU's haben normalerweise eine TDP von 90-95W. 

Dabei setzen sie meist auf einen Noctua NH-L9i. -Xe0n- hat hier im Forum Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler? diesen Lüfter mit seinem i5 4680k getestet und dabei einen Temperaturgraph erstellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-l9i-wirklich-ein-premium-kuehler-hmxvzke.png . Vielen Dank dafür!

Sein Test-Prozessor hat eine TDP von 84W: http://ark.intel.com/de/products/75048/Intel-Core-i5-4670K-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz

Wenn schon bei 84W TDP und Volllast des Lüfters schon 69°C heraus kommen, was wäre dann bei 95W TDP Prozessoren zu befürchten? Könnte man den offenen Multiplikator überhaupt verwenden?

Ich hatte bisher mit dem Intel Core i5-7600 geplant und würde natürlich gerne gieriger sein 

Vielen Dank!

PS: Wen es interessiert, hier noch mein aktueller Plan: Core i5-7600 3.5GHz Quad-Core, GeForce GTX 1070 8GB SC Gaming ACX 3.0 - System Build - PCPartPicker Deutschland


----------



## Gast20180319 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



gna582 schrieb:


> ...




Siehe hier: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@gna582gna58:

​Bei Prozessoren unterschiedlicher Serien z.B. Haswell vs. Kaby Lake kann man die TDP Spezifizierung leider schlecht vergleichen. Dies liegt am Übergangsmaterial zwischen DIE (dem eigentlichen Kern) und dem Heatspreader. Bei älteren Serien z.B. Sandy Bridge oder den Intel Prozessoren für den Sockel 2011-3 wird der Kern mit dem Heatspreader verlötet (die beste Wärmeübertragung) bei den Sockel 115x Prozessoren nach SandyBridge wird diese Übergang mit Wärmeleitpaste gemacht. Daher köpfen auch viele User Ihre CPU (Heatspreader entfernen) um die Wärmeleitpaste gegen etwas hochwertifes wie Flüssigmetal zu tauschen.

Ein kleines Beispiel: Eine Intel i7 2600k (Sandybridge) TDP 95W mit verlötetem Heatspreader wird z.B. mit dem Noctua L9i unter Prime95 60°C warm. Ein Haswell i7 4700k TDP 88W wird mit dem gleichen Kühler 80°C warm unter Prime95.
Dies liegt an der schlechteren Wärmeübertragung beim Hashwell. 

Hier eine kleine Übersicht der Generationen:

Sandy Bridge: verlötet 
Ivy Bridge: Paste 
Haswell: Paste
Broadwell: bessere Paste
Skylake: bessere Paste
Kaby Lake bessere Paste

Außerdem ist jede CPU anders. Ein kleines Beispiel: Du kaufst dir zwei mal den  i7 7700k. Der eine wird in Prime95 70°C warm und der andere 78°C. Das sind normale Abweichungen innerhalb einer Serie. Damit will ich sagen, jede CPU hat eine andere Güteklasse und somit auch ein anderes Temperaturlevel. Die TDP von Intel ist nur eine ganz grobe Einordnung.




Hier nochmal ein Zitat aus dem Hardwareluxx:


			
				zesz schrieb:
			
		

> Genau hier liegt das erste große Problem, das ursächlich für die viel schlechteren Temperaturen ist, mit denen die Nutzer seit Ivy Bridge leider zu kämpfen haben. Bei Sandy Bridge Prozessoren waren Die und IHS nämlich noch verlötet. Lot hat einen sehr hohen Wärmeleitkoeffizienten und sorgte so dafür, dass die Wärme effektiv an den IHS und somit an den CPU-Kühler abgeführt werden konnte. Das Material, dass Intel nun bei Ivy Bridge und Haswell als TIM verwendet, ist leider deutlich weniger effektiv. Zudem ist dieses Material leider oft sehr ungleichmäßig und unsauber aufgetragen, was die Sachlage oft noch deutlich verschlechtert und auch hinreichend erklärt, wieso einige (sehr seltene) CPUs auch sehr kühl bleiben, ohne geköpft zu werden.
> 
> Doch dies ist leider noch nicht die gesamte Problematik.
> 
> Weiterhin ist der Abstand zwischen Die und IHS auch minimal größer geworden und wird vom TIM Material nicht vollständig und ausreichend ausgefüllt. Das heißt im Klartext, dass das TIM Material nicht nur minderwertiger geworden ist, sondern oft auch keinen vollen Kontakt zur Fläche des IHS hat.


----------



## Schleifer (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hab mir hier jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, jedoch trotzdem mal ne für mich wichtige Frage:

Hab damals die Aktion über kickstarter zu spät mitbekommen und ging somit leer aus. Kann man jetzt noch irgendwie an ein Gehäuse aus Metall (-> ohne Glas) kommen, bzw. kommen die Gehäuse auch in den Einzelhandel?


----------



## Bummsbirne (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Scheinbar hast du gar nichts gelesen...das ist mitunter die am häufigsten gestellte Frage seit dem Ende der Kickstarter Kampagne. 

Auf der dan cases seite steht es auch ganz deutlich. 


Sry, aber das sind Antworten die hier in der Forum Suchfunktion 1 Minute und mit google in 10 Sekunden gefunden werden kann.

Sry, aber fuer Leute die scheinbar zu faul sind selbst zu suchen hab ich nicht viel über.


----------



## Schleifer (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

...dann lass es lieber gleich bleiben zu antworten anstatt einfach nur deinen Frust abzulassen. "Sry"

EDIT:
Auf der Webseite kann ich mich für einen "Newsletter" anmelden sobald das Case wieder verfügbar ist. Das hatte ich bereits vor nem Monat gemacht, beantwortet aber nicht die Frage. Dass es aktuell nicht zu kaufen ist, ist mir klar. Auch die 10 Sekunden bei google mögen das nicht so recht klären. Entweder wird auf die Webseite, oder auf 100 Artikel bei computerbase, PCGH usw. verlinkt. Kann mich immernoch über solche Leute aufregen. Irgendwie den Sinn von Foren nicht verstanden...
Leute können sich auch 100x bei Google über eine passende GTX 1060 informieren - völlig ohne unsere Hilfe aber mit viel Zeitaufwand. Trotzdem fragen sie. Was sind das doch für Deppen! *Ironie aus*


----------



## DOcean (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Schleifer schrieb:


> ...dann lass es lieber gleich bleiben zu antworten anstatt einfach nur deinen Frust abzulassen. "Sry"
> 
> EDIT:
> Auf der Webseite kann ich mich für einen "Newsletter" anmelden sobald das Case wieder verfügbar ist. Das hatte ich bereits vor nem Monat gemacht, beantwortet aber nicht die Frage. Dass es aktuell nicht zu kaufen ist, ist mir klar. Auch die 10 Sekunden bei google mögen das nicht so recht klären. Entweder wird auf die Webseite, oder auf 100 Artikel bei computerbase, PCGH usw. verlinkt. Kann mich immernoch über solche Leute aufregen. Irgendwie den Sinn von Foren nicht verstanden...
> Leute können sich auch 100x bei Google über eine passende GTX 1060 informieren - völlig ohne unsere Hilfe aber mit viel Zeitaufwand. Trotzdem fragen sie. Was sind das doch für Deppen! *Ironie aus*



Du scheinst nicht mal willig zu sein die FAQ auf der Webseite und hier zu lesen und zu verstehen:

 Webseite


> Wann ist das Gehäuse wieder verfügbar?
> Februar 2017 auf Caseking.de und Overclockers.co.uk.


Seite 1, 1. Beitrag hier


> *Wann wird das Gehäuse wieder verfügbar?*
> Ende 2016, Anfang 2017.



Daher ja das Gehäuse wird es auch im Einzelhandel geben.
War das jetzt so schwer rauszufinden??? 

Ich kann da Bummsbirne verstehen, die Leute scheinen heutzutage echt zu faul zu sein 2 Seiten FAQa zu lesen und ihre eigenen Schlüsse zu ziehen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Sry, aber fuer Leute die scheinbar zu faul sind selbst zu suchen hab ich nicht viel über.


Und wenn Dich das nervt, antworte doch einfach nicht, anstatt herum zu paulen.
Alles findet man selber, aber es ist uneffektiv, weil es zu lange dauert. Eine
kurze Frage mit einem noch kürzerem:_ "Wir bald geliefert"_ zu beantworten
ist kein Hexenwerk.

-Offtopic Ende-


----------



## Schleifer (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Tatsache. Ok, das hatte ich überlesen. War die FAQ überflogen ohne den Punkt so wirklich wahrzunehmen. Dann nehm ich vieles zurück.

Auch wenn ihr es irgendwie nicht glauben mögt, aber ich bin durchaus Willens mir hier einiges durchzulesen und hab es in der Vergangenheit hier im Thread auch oft getan. Nicht zuletzt weils auch einfach interessant ist die Entwicklung so mitverfolgen zu können. 
Trotzdem wär's doch irgendwie cool auch mal darüber nachzudenken, dass es nicht von jedem böser Wille ist teils vielleicht offensichtliche Dinge nicht zu wissen, sondern schlicht auch mal Dinge überlesen werden können. Wie hier passiert.

Also vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## kojampel (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hallo Daniel,
Ich wollte nur mal fragen ob das mit dem Versand der Gehäuse noch alles im Zeitplan ist, wenn ich mich nicht täusche sollte der Versand ja bereits nächste Woche starten. Können wir denn dann schon nächste Woche mit dem Erhalt der gehöuse rechnen oder ist der Zeitplan doch anders.
Freue mich total auf das Gehäuse deswegen bin ich heiß auf updates dies bezüglich


----------



## Schleifer (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@kojampel:
Vorsicht mit solchen Fragen! Manche Leute hier haben ziemliche Probleme, wenn man nachfragt wann das Gehäuse kommt. Ich habe es gewagt eine ähnliche Frage zu stellen, siehe Seite 224 dieses Threads. DOcean (o.ä.) hat da aber, muss man ihm zugute halten, was ausgegraben gehabt (ebenfalls Seite 224), dass der Versand irgendwann im Februar 2017 beginnt. Ob das auch für Leute gilt, die über Kickstarter mitgeholfen haben weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## DOcean (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Schleifer schrieb:


> dass der Versand irgendwann im Februar 2017 beginnt. Ob das auch für Leute gilt, die über Kickstarter mitgeholfen haben weiß ich jedoch nicht.



ab Feb 2017 soll das Case für jeder Mann/Frau verfügbar sein. ich gehe davon aus das die Backer es früher bekommen...

Aber wer weiß was da noch dazwischen haut...


----------



## bigdaniel (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@kojampel : Am Donnerstag sind die Gehäuse in Hamburg angekommen. Ich erhalte diese in der nächsten Woche. Zwei Tage danach startet der Versand der Gehäuse für die Kickstarter-Backer.
@Schleifer: Leider bin ich an den Umstand etwas mit verantwortlich, weil ich nicht jeden Tag dazu kommen alle Fragen zu beantworten. Daher bin ich sehr dankbar, dass mich dabei viele Forenuser unterstützen. Viele dieser User folgen diesem Thread bereits seit Jahren und wissen alles über das Projekt. Demnach fällt es dieses dann auch auf, wenn Fragen sehr häufig gestellt werden, obwohl die Infos überall stehen. In deinem Fall ist die Unterstützung durch die Community unglücklich verlaufen, daher möchte ich auch an die anderen appellieren, dass wenn euch Fragen nerven diese einfach zu ignorieren, ich beantworte diese dann.


----------



## Schleifer (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@daniel:
Nein im Endeffekt wars ja so. Weil ich den einen Punkt im ersten Post überlesen hatte, sah's schon blöd aus. Kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Nur wie dann damit umgegangen wurde hat bei mir das Blut zum kochen gebracht.
Letztlich hat's sich ja aber geklärt. Alles gut

Aber wenn die Gehäuse grad in HH sind, kann dann nicht so auf Höhe des Tierparks mal eines (gut verpackt!) vom Laster fallen? Ginge auch direkt mit unauffälliger Barzahlung an den LKW Fahrer


----------



## kojampel (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Danke für das Update Daniel, also wenn alles gut läuft wären meine Gehäuse dann ja schon am Wochenende in meinen Händen *_*


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Morgen wird endlich Weihnachten für mich sein, denn ich bekomme 16 Paletten voll mit Geschenken, auf die viele von euch warten  Ich bin so aufgeregt.


----------



## Laudian (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Aber nicht alles selbst auspacken


----------



## bigdaniel (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Natürlich nur zur Qualitätskontrolle


----------



## jamesblond23 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Laudian schrieb:


> Aber nicht alles selbst auspacken


Oh doch, eine Autogramm des Schöpfers bitte auf jedes einzelne Case 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobse2004 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Morgen wird endlich Weihnachten für mich sein, denn ich bekomme 16 Paletten voll mit Geschenken, auf die viele von euch warten  Ich bin so aufgeregt.



Wie verschickst du die "Geschenke" eigentlich? also DHL oder was anderes?
und bekommt jeder Unterstützer das Case mit seiner Nummer oder Zufallsprinzip,
hab noch in Erinnerung das die ersten Kickstartergehäuse nummeriert sind?!? 

ich freu mich mit dir


----------



## bigdaniel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Per DHL und die Nummern sind zufällig. Würde ich die Nummern in 16 Paletten suchen müssen würde der Versand Monate dauern.


----------



## tobse2004 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Per DHL und die Nummern sind zufällig. Würde ich die Nummern in 16 Paletten suchen müssen würde der Versand Monate dauern.



Ja das habe ich mir gedacht mit den Nummern [emoji6]
Falls sie dir über den Weg läuft ich würde die 0001 nehmen [emoji56]


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Was haben wir denn hier schönes?

PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware

Staubfilter nice!


----------



## Bullz (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

wegen den Seitenteilen ...  die von DAN gepostet stehen alle ein wenig vom Gehäuse weg und erhöhen die Liter umsonst ..

Gibt es die Möglichkeit ein normalen Seitenteil zu kaufen das durchsichtig ist mit dem gleichen Muster der Basisseite ? Würde gerne besser meine Hardware sehen. Falls das möglich ist würde ich zuschlagen ...

Sonst muss ich ausschneiden und selber basteln was bei meinen zwei linken Händen eine dumme Idee ist.


----------



## Horrocko (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Per DHL und die Nummern sind zufällig. Würde ich die Nummern in 16 Paletten suchen müssen würde der Versand Monate dauern.



Wie lange wird denn deiner Schätzung nach der Versand insgesamt brauchen? Machst du das auch noch im Alleingang?
(Theoretisch könnte ich ja als praktisch Ortsansässiger am WE vorbeikommen und Etiketten kleben, aber ich habe keine Zweifel daran, dass bereits alles säuberlich durchorganisiert ist  )


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Staubfilter sind schon einmal bestellt. Einmal intern und einmal extern im Set. Habe ja schließlich zwei Gehäuse davon.

Was hat es aber mit dem einen kurzen Stück bei den internen Staubfiltern auf sich?


----------



## the_leon (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wahrscheinlich ist das Lange für die GPU und der kurze für die CPU.

vermutlich ist zwischen Seitenteil und NT nicht genug Platz für den Staubfilter und deswegen muss das NT ohne auskomme


----------



## obiwaHn (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Bullz schrieb:


> wegen den Seitenteilen ...  die von DAN gepostet stehen alle ein wenig vom Gehäuse weg und erhöhen die Liter umsonst ..
> 
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit ein normalen Seitenteil zu kaufen das durchsichtig ist mit dem gleichen Muster der Basisseite ? Würde gerne besser meine Hardware sehen. Falls das möglich ist würde ich zuschlagen ...
> 
> Sonst muss ich ausschneiden und selber basteln was bei meinen zwei linken Händen eine dumme Idee ist.



Warum denn so kompliziert? Miss doch die Seitenwand des DAN A4 aus und lass dir beim Glaser ein Seitenteil aus gehärtetem Glas machen (am besten direkt mit den entsprechenden Bohrungen für die Lüftung und Befestigung).

Da die originalen Seitenteile mit Push-Pins befestigt sind, könntest du zur Befestigung des Glasseitenteils kleine Löcher in die Seite des Gehäuses bohren und Gewinde einschneiden lassen. Dann lässt sich das neue Seitenteil mit Rändelschrauben befestigen.


----------



## the_leon (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Du könntest dir auch ein Loch ins Seitenteil fräsen, Plexiglas dahinter einkleben und hier Löcher Bohren, oder ein anderes Muster fräsen


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Plexiglas einfach lasern. Da hast dein "custom seitenteil" ratz fast gemacht. So wollte  ich das zumindest machen, wenn ich mir was für die Montage ausgedacht habe (dafür muss ich allerdings aufs Case warten  ).


----------



## jamesblond23 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



obiwaHn schrieb:


> Warum denn so kompliziert? Miss doch die Seitenwand des DAN A4 aus und lass dir beim Glaser ein Seitenteil aus gehärtetem Glas machen (am besten direkt mit den entsprechenden Bohrungen für die Lüftung und Befestigung).
> 
> Da die originalen Seitenteile mit Push-Pins befestigt sind, könntest du zur Befestigung des Glasseitenteils kleine Löcher in die Seite des Gehäuses bohren und Gewinde einschneiden lassen. Dann lässt sich das neue Seitenteil mit Rändelschrauben befestigen.


Ein Glaser wird dir kein Seitenteil mit Belüftungslöchern machen.  Also wird er schon, aber je Loch nimmt er dir mal locker 5€ ab.

Entweder Acryl,  oder aus echt Glas aber eben ohne Belüftungslocher. Man kann da nicht einfach mal durchbohren... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## obiwaHn (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Von Acryl würde ich eher absehen, dass verkratzt sehr schnell und sieht auch nicht so dolle aus...

Das man nicht einfach so in das Glas bohren kann ist mir klar. Dafür gibt es den Fachmann und der macht sowas - auch ohne für jedes Loch 5 € zu nehmen. Man glaubt gar nicht, was der Glaser um die Ecke alles so macht für günstiges Geld.


----------



## bigdaniel (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

*Hier nochmal ein kleiner Sachstand von mir:*


Die Gehäuse sind gestern bei mir angekommen. Das Bild hier zeigt einen Zwischenstand bei dem gerade 8 Paletten von 16 bereits in der Garage verladen waren. Es musste sogar die Oberste Schicht abgenommen werden, weil die Paletten zu hoch gestapelt waren.
Gester habe ich bereits zwei Paletten im Versandraum untergebracht und die Technik vorbereitet. Heute habe ich Versandunterstilen besorgt und ein Teil der Lieferung für Caseking vorbereitet. Morgen mache ich den Rest für Caseking fertig, denn am Freitag werden diese von einer Spedition abgeholt. 
Keine Angst Caseking stellt sich diese erst einmal auf Lager und sendet ein Teil der Lieferung an OverclockersUK. Dies Auslieferung und Bestellmöglichkeit der Caseking Gehäuse erfolgt in der ersten Februarwoche. Eine Erinnerungsmail an die Subscriber und ein Countdown auf der Seite wird es vorher gaben.
Ich erwarte am Freitag die Lieferung der Umverpackung, damit ich die Versandaufkleber nicht auf den Gehäusekarton kleben muss.


*Wann startet der Versand?*
Dies ist davon abhängig wie schnell ich die Kickstarter CSV Datei umgebaut habe, damit diese auf mein Datenbankschema passt und ich diese dann importieren kann. Leider sind noch manuelle Nacharbeiten an der Liste notwendig damit diese passt. Außerdem ist dies von der Umverpackungslieferung abhängig.
Ich rechne damit, dass der Versand am Wochenende oder am Montag beginnt.


*Wie verläuft der Versand?*
Ein bis zweimal die Woche lasse ich DHL kommen, um die fertigen Pakete auf den Weg zu bringen. Wenn meine Planung passt, schaffe ich in einer Woche 500+ Gehäuse zu verschicken. Es kann somit sein, dass die Ersten Ihr Gehäuse nächste Woche haben.


*Wie wird die Kickstarterliste abgearbeitet?*
Ich starte mit den EU Gehäusen und mache danach die Drittland Gehäuse. Innerhalb dieser Gebiete sind die Länder nach Abnahmemenge sortiert. Demnach werde ich mit Deutschland anfangen. Innerhalb der Länder erfolgt die Sortierung nach Backernummer.


*Kann ich mein Gehäuse abholen?*
Ja dies ist möglich, bitte dies vorher über Kickstarter anmelden. Einen Termin dafür gibt es wenn der Versand beginnt.


*Kann ich mir eine Nummer aussuchen?*
Dies ist aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht möglich! 


Ich entschuldige mich schonmal dafür, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen nicht alle Fragen beantworten kann, dafür ist mein Terminplan zu voll.

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## kojampel (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hallo Daniel,
Wann kann man das mit dem abholen wo bei Kickstarter anmelden? Ich würde dann direkt mit meinem Arbeitskollegen vorbeikommen wollen (sobald du einen Termin hättest) wir haben zusammen 3 Stück bestellt und arbeiten auch in Flensburg und könnnet auch recht kurzfristig planen  *_*


----------



## tobse2004 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

find ich super, kann es kaum erwarten.
leider fällt mir die Wahl der Hardware noch etwas schwer.
das Asus Z270 Board lässt ja auch noch paar Tage auf sich warten


----------



## Horrocko (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



kojampel schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> Wann kann man das mit dem abholen wo bei Kickstarter anmelden? Ich würde dann direkt mit meinem Arbeitskollegen vorbeikommen wollen (sobald du einen Termin hättest) wir haben zusammen 3 Stück bestellt und arbeiten auch in Flensburg und könnnet auch recht kurzfristig planen  *_*



Wenn du auf Kickstarter deine ausgewählte Belohnung anklickst, bekommst du ein Menü mit einem Reiter "Nachrichten". Ich nehme mal an, das sollst du benutzen.


----------



## kojampel (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ah danke,  werde ich einfach mal probieren


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Innerhalb der Länder erfolgt die Sortierung nach Backernummer.



Bäm. Was freu' ich mich mit der Nummer 24. Zwei gehen dann wohl an mich. Eins davon ist schon als Review-Sample versprochen.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@Pokerclock : Was meinst du mit Review-Sample? Wirst du hier im Forum ein Test veröffentlichen?


----------



## tobse2004 (12. Januar 2017)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Bekommt man von Kickstarter dann eine Mitteilung über den Versand mit Trackingnummer?
Oder wie läuft das ab? [emoji848]

Und DAN:
Nicht die ganze Nacht um die Ohren hauen [emoji6][emoji42]


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> @Pokerclock : Was meinst du mit Review-Sample? Wirst du hier im Forum ein Test veröffentlichen?



Mangels Zeit lasse ich testen.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Für die PCGH? Wenn ja kann ich auch ein Sample bereitstellen, Thilo hatte mal vor ein paar Monaten gefragt, da hatte ich jedoch kein Sample.


----------



## Bullz (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

wo sehe ich bei kickstarter wieviele aus jeder Region gekauft habe ? Habe das einmal gesehen auf kickstarter bloß finde ich das nicht mehr an 

edit: Habs gefunden 
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...fx-the-worlds-smallest-gaming-tower/community

Dann kann man ja ungefähr erahnen wie lange es dauern könnte ... ich hoffe Vereinigtes Königreich zählen als NICHT EU Staaten bei der Sortierung


----------



## Jelzin96 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Moin,

ein großes Sorry vorab falls es eine blöde Frage ist aber ich habe die Antwort hier nicht direkt gefunden: Wie viele Gehäuse werden in den freien Verkauf bei Caseking kommen?


----------



## tobse2004 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung


Asus Z270i
Intel i7 7700k (gibt es den überhaupt in nonK?)
Cryorig C7
Gskill F4-3200C15D-16GTZ Memory D4 3200 16GB C15 TridZ K2 2x 8GB, 1,35V, TridentZ
Corsair SF600
EVGA 1080 FTW

SSDs sind vorhanden, evtl noch eine M2
Grafikkarte bin ich mir auch noch nicht wirklich sicher ob es wirklich die EVGA wird
und die Frage nach dem Case erübrigt sich glaube ich


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@Jelzin96: Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Es sind nicht genügend für alle da. Ihr müsst also schnell sein bzw. schneller als die anderen. Eine sehr gute Verfügbarkeit wird erst im Sommer 2017 erreicht.


----------



## IssaP (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die Idee mit dem Sample für PCGH finde ich gut, ein Test des A4-SFX von PCGH wäre toll (und wahrscheinlich auch ziemlich gute Werbung)!


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Der Postbote war trotz Schnee fleißig!


----------



## tobse2004 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Saubere Sache!
Sehen echt gut aus. 
Ich werde erstmal auf Staubfilter verzichten. 
Bin aber gespannt was du/ihr berichtet. 
Wie werden die denn befestigt? Haben die einen Klebestreifen?


----------



## BlackTama (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hi zusammen,

ich freu mich aktuell wie ein Schneekönig und hab mittlerweile alle Komponenten zusammen, bis auf die GPU.

Da ich sehr großen Wert auf die Lautstärke lege, hatte ich bisher vor die EVGA GTX 1070 SC Gaming EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC Gaming ACX 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zu verbauen...
Nun hat mich dieser Bericht Link 1 EVGA GTX 1060/1070/1080: Neues BIOS mit hoherer Drehzahl gegen Hitzeprobleme - ComputerBase | Link 2 GTX 1070 & GTX 1080: EVGA reagiert auf hohe Speichertemperaturen - ComputerBase erstmal abgeschreckt.

Ich werde die GPU wohl trotzdem kaufen und die Wärmeleitpads nachinstallieren, Diese (zugegeben schon ältere) Nachricht ist vielleicht relevant für diejenigen, die bisher ebenfalls vorhatten eine EVGA GTX 1070 SC Gaming zu kaufen (das meinten hier und im Hardforum ja einige).

MfG
Tama


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Wie werden die denn befestigt? Haben die einen Klebestreifen?



Läuft alles magnetisch.


----------



## tobse2004 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Läuft alles magnetisch.



ah, das ist ja dann pratkisch!


----------



## kojampel (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ja die sind zwar magnetisch haben aber trotzdem Klebestreifen mit Magneten die ans Gehäuse müssen, die Seitenteile sind ja aus Alu und da hält kein Magnet dran.


----------



## tobse2004 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



kojampel schrieb:


> Ja die sind zwar magnetisch haben aber trotzdem Klebestreifen mit Magneten die ans Gehäuse müssen, die Seitenteile sind ja aus Alu und da hält kein Magnet dran.



Klar Alu, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht! Hirn anmachen [emoji23]
Hmmm... dann höchstens die für innen. Außen möchte ich eigentlich nix ans Gehäuse kleben. 
Wobei man schauen müsste wie stark die Magnete sind und ob sie durchs Alu durchgehen.


----------



## MDJ (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Wobei man schauen müsste wie stark die Magnete sind und ob sie durchs Alu durchgehen.


Tun sie definitiv nicht 
Sind sehr "sanfte" Magnete.


----------



## tobse2004 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



MDJ schrieb:


> Tun sie definitiv nicht
> Sind sehr "sanfte" Magnete.



Dann definitiv nur innen!
Ich weiß nämlich genau wie genervt ich bin, sollte ich das auch nur einen Hauch schräg aufkleben [emoji51]
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Vhailor (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Mich nervt das grade richtig, dass Ryzen und Vega doch erst März/April/Mai kommen. Jetzt zu kaufen ist grade ein richtig dummer Zeitpunkt. Auf der einen Seite stehen vermeintlich interessante Produkte vor der Tür (meinetwegen auch die 1080Ti) - auf der anderen Seite schmeißt derzeit jeder, der RAM und SSDs kauft (von den 1st Tiers mal geringfügig abgesehen), sinnlos Geld aus dem Fenster. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mein erkorenes Kit würde ich bspw. 80 Euro in den Gulli schütten - alleine aufgrund der Marktsituation seit Sommer. Und selbige hält noch bis Mitte ~Q2 an. ...da kann/muss ich also leider so oder so bis April warten


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Stimmt schon Vhailor. Habe gerade noch rechtzeitig 16GB DDR3 für 85€ kaufen können. Erst haben die Riegel 70€ gekostet und ich dachte mir, komm kaufst erst wenn das Case dran ist. Habe sie dann gerade noch so für 85€ kaufen könnne, jetzt kosten sie 120€ o.O

Als SSD habe ich mir jetzt eine 500GB Samsung SATA SSD gekauft. M.2 ist schön und gut, aber für eine SSD die nutzen daraus zieht zahlt man locker 100€ drauf  und man kann sie nicht überall einbauen (bezogen auf das nächste System etc).

Anstatt einer GTX 1070 habe ich mir jetzt auch eine RX 480 gegönnt. Die GTX 1070 hat einfach ein schlechtes P/L und 350€ sind doch meine Schmerzgrenze für eine Grafikkarte.. für 400€ fahr ich doch lieber in den Urlaub.


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Scheinbar wird es bald einen neuen Kühler geben, der mit einer minimalen Änderung in das A4-SFX passt. Es ist der Thermalright AXP-100*RH* diese Version des AXP100 ist nur 51mm hoch. Damit wäre er 1mm zu hoch für das A4-SFX. (Ich weiß in den Spezifikationen auf meiner Produktseite steht 48mm, aber dieser Wert ist mit einem 2mm Puffer.) Verbaut man den Scythe Slip Stream Slim 2000rpm der nur 12mm dick ist passt der Kühler!


Link: AXP - 100 RH | Kuhler | Thermalright.de


EDIT: Es kann auch sein, dass dies ein Fehler auf der Seite ist, denn von den Bildern sieht es aus, als wenn er die gleiche Größe wie der AXP100*H hat, dann passt er nicht*.


----------



## Horrocko (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> EDIT: Es kann auch sein, dass dies ein Fehler auf der Seite ist, denn von den Bildern sieht es aus, als wenn er die gleiche Größe wie der AXP100*H hat, dann passt er nicht*.



Im Datenblatt zum Herunterladen wird ebenfalls 51 mm inkl. Lüfter angegeben – wäre schon merkwürdig, wenn der Fehler zweimal gemacht wurde. Hakst du bereits nach?


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Der Lüfter im AXP100RH ist der gleiche wie der im AXP 100H

Der Lüfter ist 14mm dick (laut Datenblatt)
also könnte man ihn gegen einen nur 12mm dicken Slip Stream slim Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tauschen und der AXP100 RH hätte im A4 Platz


----------



## Horrocko (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die Frage ist aktuell eher, ob der Kühler an sich verkleinert wurde, was laut Bildern tatsächlich nicht so aussieht. Es scheint, als wurde unter "Höhe (m. Lüfter)" lediglich die Höhe des Kühlers ohne Lüfter angegeben, das würde sich nämlich mit den Werten des alten Modells decken.


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Glaube ich auch. Von den Bildern her ist es die ROG Edition des 100H, dann passt er nicht.


----------



## tobse2004 (16. Januar 2017)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Das Asus Z270i ist nun gelistet. 
220€ ist aber ein stolzer Preis wie ich finde

ASUS ROG Strix Z270I Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tra6zon (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Das Asus Z270i ist nun gelistet.
> 220€ ist aber ein stolzer Preis wie ich finde
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix Z270I Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Geiles Stück Technik!!!
"KAUFEN"


Gesendet mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horrocko (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich frag mich nur, inwiefern das einen Aufpreis von 40 € im Vergleich zum MSI Z270I Gaming Pro Carbon AC rechtfertigt. Die einzigen wesentlichen Vorteile, die ich ausmachen kann, liegen im USB-3.1-Frontpanel-Anschluss (fällt beim DAN A4 nichts ins Gewicht) und den zusätzlichen CPU-Phasen (5 vs. 8) – und als extremes OC-Gehäuse werden wohl auch die wenigsten aufs A4 zurückgreifen.

Falls ich was übersehen hab, erleuchtet mich bitte


----------



## tobse2004 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Horrocko schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, inwiefern das einen Aufpreis von 40 € im Vergleich zum MSI Z270I Gaming Pro Carbon AC rechtfertigt. Die einzigen wesentlichen Vorteile, die ich ausmachen kann, liegen im USB-3.1-Frontpanel-Anschluss (fällt beim DAN A4 nichts ins Gewicht) und den zusätzlichen CPU-Phasen (5 vs. 8) – und als extremes OC-Gehäuse werden wohl auch die wenigsten aufs A4 zurückgreifen.
> 
> Falls ich was übersehen hab, erleuchtet mich bitte



Das Asus hat noch einen zweiten M2. Anschluss auf der Oberseite, 
diesen auch mit Kühlkörper. 
Dann auf der Rückseite 2 USB-Ports mehr.
DDR4-4266 Ram Unterstützung, beim MSI nur 3800 angegeben (wers braucht)


Ob das den Mehrpreis wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
da es bis jetzt auch nur bei einem Shop drin ist, kann der Preis sich ja auch noch anpassen.

optisch gefällt mir das Asus auch besser... Geschmackssache


----------



## Lowmotion (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Das Asus hat noch einen zweiten M2. Anschluss auf der Oberseite,
> diesen auch mit Kühlkörper.
> Dann auf der Rückseite 2 USB-Ports mehr.
> DDR4-4266 Ram Unterstützung, beim MSI nur 3800 angegeben (wers braucht)
> ...



Das ist nicht der Nachfolger zum Impact VIII, sondern der Nachfolger zum Asus z170i Pro Gaming. Das kostet aktuell 145 - 40 Euro Cashback = 105 Euro (zb. Mindfactory) und ist ausgereifter. Wobei ein neuer Kabylake nicht auf dem z170i laufen wird, aber die Qualität der Kabylakes ist aktuell kaum besser als die der Skylakes. Und HDMI 2.0 bietet auch das z270 Board nicht, wobei Kabylake nun 4k Support hat. Und dann spielt es beim Einsatz einer neuen Grafikkarte zwar keine Rolle, aber schmälert den Nutzen und Aufpreis eine z270. Neu ist in der Tat nur der M.2 auf der Oberseite, RGB Beleuchtung (sicherlich nicht abspeicherbar ohne Software) und der Speichersupport. Ist das den Aufpreis wert ist?


----------



## MDJ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Wobei ein neuer Kabylake nicht auf dem z170i laufen wird, ...



KabyLake läuft auf dem Board. Allerdings wird man vorher das Bios updaten müssen. Danach sind auch die Kabys kompatibel.


----------



## tobse2004 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Nachfolger zum Impact VIII, sondern der Nachfolger zum Asus z170i Pro Gaming. Das kostet aktuell 145 - 40 Euro Cashback = 105 Euro (zb. Mindfactory) und ist ausgereifter. Wobei ein neuer Kabylake nicht auf dem z170i laufen wird, aber die Qualität der Kabylakes ist aktuell kaum besser als die der Skylakes. Und HDMI 2.0 bietet auch das z270 Board nicht, wobei Kabylake nun 4k Support hat. Und dann spielt es beim Einsatz einer neuen Grafikkarte zwar keine Rolle, aber schmälert den Nutzen und Aufpreis eine z270. Neu ist in der Tat nur der M.2 auf der Oberseite, RGB Beleuchtung (sicherlich nicht abspeicherbar ohne Software) und der Speichersupport. Ist das den Aufpreis wert ist?



Wie gesagt ob das den Aufpreis wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Ich denke der Preis wird sich noch etwas nach unten anpassen wenn das Board in mehreren Shops verfügbar ist.
170€ wäre für mich ok. Wenn es dann noch einen Cashback gibt wäre das natürlich ein schöner Zusatz.


----------



## MDJ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich denke, für das Z270 wird es so schnell kein Cashback geben


----------



## tobse2004 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



MDJ schrieb:


> Ich denke, für das Z270 wird es so schnell kein Cashback geben



Ja das stimmt wahrscheinlich. 
Warten wir einfach mal ab wie sich die Preise entwickeln. 
Bis das Case da ist vergehen ja auch noch ein paar Tage


----------



## kojampel (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Das lange warten hat sich gelohnt !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach ein schickes Gehäuse!
Ich wünsche euch die Tage auch viel Spaß damit !



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Xe0n- (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Banause !
Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht nur den Karton abgeholt


----------



## kojampel (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nein selbstverständlich gefüllt auch wenn das Gewicht nicht darauf schließen lässt, es ist einfach so klein und leicht


----------



## tobse2004 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Neid! [emoji12]
Ich freu aufs basteln!


----------



## -H1N1- (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

So sieht ein glücklicher Telekom Mitarbeiter aus [emoji106]. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> So sieht ein glücklicher Telekom Mitarbeiter aus [emoji106].



Ein typischer Telekom-Mitarbeiter... von Arbeit keine Spur *scnr*


----------



## LaCain1337 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Gibt es bereits das DAN Cases A4-SFX  zu kaufen ?

Hat schon wer es in Benutzung zufällig?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wäre in der Tat schön mal ein paar andere Eindrücke zu kriegen


----------



## tobse2004 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Dazu müssen wir das Forum wechseln, da gibt es schon ein paar Bilder. 

DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - Seite 104


----------



## LaCain1337 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

ich würde es gerne haben wollen gibt nicht zufällig jemand der mehrere hat oder mit seinem unzufrieden ist und es loswerden will     ^^ ?


----------



## tobse2004 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> ich würde es gerne haben wollen gibt nicht zufällig jemand der mehrere hat oder mit seinem unzufrieden ist und es loswerden will     ^^ ?



Ab Februar kann man es bei Caseking kaufen.
Aber schnell seien! Die haben auch nicht unbegrenzt.


----------



## LaCain1337 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wird sowas von gekauft  
Bestimmt nur Begrenzt pro Haushalt bestellbar denk ich ! 

Hoffe das Ich den rest auch zusammen bekommen muss einiges neubesorgen damit reinpasst !
-.-!wieder so viel geld ausgeben ( immer dieser zwand ) 

Hat jemand zufällig mal ein Cooltek ITX30 verwendet oder Ausprobiert wie dieser Abschneidet gegen die anderen Kühler?[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## MDJ (21. Januar 2017)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig mal ein Cooltek ITX30 verwendet oder Ausprobiert wie dieser Abschneidet gegen die anderen Kühler?[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif][/FONT]



Bei dem Cooltek ITX30, sowie seinem größeren Bruder LP53 musst du sehr genau auf die Maße achten. Haben mit ihren Lamellen und Heatpipes die selben Außenmaße, die sie sehr hart ausnutzen. Den LP53 hatte ich hier und er war leider mit dem Asus Z170I inkompatibel, da er in allen 4 Richtungen mit einem Bauteil (RAM und Kühler der Spannungswandler) kollidierte. Da müsstest du sehr genau gucken wo und wie Kühlkörper am Mainboard gesetzt sind und welche Außenmaße sie haben. Die herausragenden Enden der Heatpipes stehen nämlich etwas über den "zulässigen Bereich". Bei Mainboards, die z.B. nur links einen SpaWa-Kühlkörper sitzen haben und oben keinen, dürfte es theoretisch kein Problem geben.


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

So ich habe heute über 200 Pakete fertiggestellt. Morgen nochmal 200 und dann sind die deutschen Pakete fertig. Am meisten hat mich aber das Paketband aufgeregt das ich habe. Das klebt echt bescheiden und ich musste um jedes Paket zweimal rum. Ich kann echt nicht verstehen wie man ein Paketband verkaufen kann, dass nicht gut auf den Kartons klebt die man selbst vertreibt. Die Versandkartons sind dagegen top. Naja für morgen hab ich mir mal neues Paketband besorgt.


----------



## bigdaniel (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Alle Sendungen nach Deutschland sind fertig.


----------



## the_leon (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Geil


----------



## cerbero (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



> So ich habe heute über 200 Pakete fertiggestellt. Morgen nochmal 200...



Respekt vor der Leistung


----------



## tobse2004 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Mal schauen wann DHL aufschlägt und es bringt. 
Wegen mir können die sich ein paar Tage Zeit lassen. 
Mir fehlen noch Mainbord und RAM [emoji51]
Und wenn es hier ist und man nix damit machen kann wird man nur verrückt [emoji12]


----------



## Bullz (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir wenns ein bisschen ot ist ... dan hat eh zu tun mit Versenden 

Suche noch immer eine Möglichkeit für einen portablen Monitor wenn möglich ohne extra Stromkabel zum zocken.  Was ich bisher zu aufgetrieben habe.

1.) ASUS MB168B+ USB Bildschirm mit dem man arbeiten aber nicht spielen kann. Signal wird für usb komprimiert -> weit weg von optimal. 
2.) ASUS MB169C+ USB-C Bildschirm der Alternate mode kann. Leider kann man keinen Displayport einer Nvidia Pascal dran anschließen. Es gibt zwar Adapter von USB-C auf Displayport aber verkehrt DERZEIT !!! noch nicht. Diese müssten aktiv sein und würden aber mein Problem lösen. Derzeit würde man nur ein Bild drauf sehen wenn das Mainboard USB-C Anschluss hat und das Mainboard den Alternate Mode unterstützt. Dan könnte man verzögerungsfrei zocken, arbeiten aber hätte nur igpu Power des CPU und nicht der GPU. 
3.) Notebook Bildschirme über eDP mit 12 V Spannungsversorgung. ( was für Bastler )

Kurzum ... bin verzweifelt   Lösung sollte 1080p 60 hz unterschützen und leicht mit einem Rucksack zusammen mit dem A4 transportierbar sein.


----------



## tobse2004 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Bei deinem Monitorproblem kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Aber einen Rucksack oder Tasche für das A4 suche ich. Ich muss den Rechner ab und zu transportieren und mein jetziger Tower ist dafür nur bedingt angenehm [emoji51]
Hat sich jemand schon solche Gedanken gemacht? 
Ich muss zugeben ich hab noch überhaupt nicht geschaut da das Case ja erst die Woche kommt [emoji16]


----------



## jamesblond23 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Spontan würde mir diese Tasche aus dem Modellbauzubehör einfallen.
Modellbau-Transporttasche (L x B x H) 520 x 330 x 330 mm Tamiya online auf conrad.de bestellen | 000238940

Die hat in sich zwei Schubladen,  in eins kannst du nett gepolstert dein Case einpacken, ins andere Kabel, Tastatur und Co.

Ansonsten die ovp aufbewahren und daraus was machen?  Ich persönlich habe für mein Gehäuse die styropor Schalen außen mit Glasfaser, und innen mit Stoff verkleidet.  PC reingestellt, auf den Rücksitz und angeschnallt. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Es wird bald eine Tasche in der Zusammenarbeit mit Ncase geben. Ich denke im Februar ist diese verfügbar.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Oh super, wird es dann auch eine für´s M1 geben?


----------



## tobse2004 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Es wird bald eine Tasche in der Zusammenarbeit mit Ncase geben. Ich denke im Februar ist diese verfügbar.



Das ist ja top zu hören! 
ich hätte evtl an sowas wie eine Kameratasche gedacht, die gibt es ja in unterschiedlichsten Formen und Abmessungen.

Machst du  das dann einfach mit NCase alleine oder gibts darüber auch ne "Abstimmung/Anregungen"?
Weil man ja nicht nur das Case braucht, sondern auch noch Kabel, Maus, Tastatur usw. ...


----------



## markus8691 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich stell mir meinen PC auch gerade zusammen, ich möchte es wie wahrscheinleich alle von euch extrem leise und trotzdem ein gutes Kühlergebnis, da hab ich mir gedacht dass ein Cryorig C7 in Verbindung mit einem Noctua NF-A9x14 die beste Lösung wäre.
Nur die Frage ist, kann man einfach den Lüfter vom Cryorig ohne weiteres tauschen oder hat das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen?


----------



## MDJ (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



markus8691 schrieb:


> Ich stell mir meinen PC auch gerade zusammen, ich möchte es wie wahrscheinleich alle von euch extrem leise und trotzdem ein gutes Kühlergebnis, da hab ich mir gedacht dass ein Cryorig C7 in Verbindung mit einem Noctua NF-A9x14 die beste Lösung wäre.
> Nur die Frage ist, kann man einfach den Lüfter vom Cryorig ohne weiteres tauschen oder hat das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen?



Der Cryorig C7 ist nur geklippt, den kannst du einfach abnehmen. Allerdings hast du keine wirkliche Halterung für einen alternativen Lüfter. Da müsstest du mal gucken, wie du diesen alternativ befestigen kannst.


----------



## EYEofST0RM (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*

Ich verfolge das Projekt jetzt schon fast seit Anfang an habe jetzt zum ersten mal eine Frage.

Und zwar habe ich alles bis auf ein Netzteil und bei dem würde ich gerne eine SFX-L Variante nehmen.
Gleichzeitig hätte ich aber auch gerne alle 3 Platen plätze genutzt. Gibt es irgendwelche low Profile Connector oder sowas um grade genug Platz für die letzte Plate zu schaffen oder muss ich mit einem kleineren Netzteil auskommen?


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Dann nutz das Corsair 450w das ist genau so leise und du kannst alle 3 Plätze belegen.


----------



## markus8691 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



MDJ schrieb:


> Der Cryorig C7 ist nur geklippt, den kannst du einfach abnehmen. Allerdings hast du keine wirkliche Halterung für einen alternativen Lüfter. Da müsstest du mal gucken, wie du diesen alternativ befestigen kannst.



Das ist kein Problem, da finde ich eine Lösung, bin Laserprogrammierer und bastel mir dann etwas zurecht, solange er keine Nachteile gegenüber dem Original hat.

Bin erst vor kurzem auf das Projekt gestoßen, hätte damals Daniel gerne geholfen bei den Laserteilen für den Prototyp.


----------



## Schleifer (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

zur Not die guten alten Kabelbinder zur Befestigung nehmen. Hat damals bei passiven GPU-Kühlern schon gut funktioniert.


----------



## Vhailor (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der A4 das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt < 6Liter*



EYEofST0RM schrieb:


> Und zwar habe ich alles bis auf ein Netzteil und bei dem würde ich gerne eine SFX-L Variante nehmen.
> Gleichzeitig hätte ich aber auch gerne alle 3 Platen plätze genutzt. Gibt es irgendwelche low Profile Connector oder sowas um grade genug Platz für die letzte Plate zu schaffen oder muss ich mit einem kleineren Netzteil auskommen?



Die Überlegung kann ich vom Grundsatz her verstehen, aber seit dem SF450 haben die derzeitigen SFX-L keine Vorteile mehr. Ich wüsste nicht, warum man sich da aktuell bspw. ein solches einbauen sollte (hatte ich anfangs selber vor) . 

Ich werde nun auf Ryzen warten und mal schaun was bis dahin passiert. Sind ja hoffentlich nur noch 5 Wochen. Speicher und Festplatte hole ich mir evtl schon demnächst. Hätte ich am besten schon im Oktober gemacht, aber dass der Markt noch bis Sommer 2017 baden geht, konnte wirklich niemand ahnen. Entsprechend werden das auch jeweils kleinere Varianten, um nicht allzu viel Geld sinnlos aus dem Fenster zu werfen  .


----------



## Lowmotion (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wer sagte nochmal, dass der Kauf von Hardware zum Release des DAN A4 Zeit hätte?

Seitdem sind die Speicherpreise doppelt so hoch, SSDs entweder nicht lieferbar oder minimal teurer und laut News-Ankündigung Mainboards pauschal teurer (ohne Mehrleistung). Die neueren SFX Netzteile sind ebenfalls relativ teuer.

Die neuen SFX Netzteile von Enermax sind nun auf dem Markt. Ich bin auf Tests gespannt.

Das ASUS ROG Strix Z270I Gaming wäre meine erste Wahl, aber nun verbauen sie wieder kein echtes Wlan AC mit 3 Antennen wie bei anderen Boards und die zwei Intel USB 3.0 auf der Rückseite sind zu wenig. Dafür punkten sie mit dem ersten M.2 auf der Oberseite - perfekt für das Gehäuse.


----------



## MDJ (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Dafür punkten sie mit dem ersten M.2 auf der Oberseite - perfekt für das Gehäuse.



Das hat das Board von ASRock auch


----------



## homeboy93 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hab grade ein Video entdeckt, indem die Seitenteile vom Dan A4 hergestellt werden. Ist ne Factory Tour bei Lian Li.

Mit timestamp: Lian Li Factory Tour: How to Make a PC Case | Tek Syndicate in Taiwan - YouTube


----------



## LaCain1337 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Würde  gerne Spezielle Seiten teile anfertigen lassen das wäre geil. Hoffe das man bald nen vorbestellungs kauf starten kann. 

Hat jemand auch das Ncase M1  zufällig ?


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

H1N1´s M1 Tagebuch

rein zufällig


----------



## VWGT (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

absolut geiler Build immernoch. Hoffe meins kommt auch die Tage endlich an.

Hab das M1 genommen weil das Dan nicht lieferbar war aber dennoch sind das M1 und das A4 die mit Abstand schönsten ITX Gehäuse.

Für das Dan müsste es noch einen Tragegriff geben


----------



## -Xe0n- (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ein Griff verunstaltet das Case doch 

Lieber eine Tasche


----------



## VWGT (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

wann wird es das case bei caseking geben?

will mir neben dem M1 doch noch ein Dan A4 holen


----------



## tobse2004 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



VWGT schrieb:


> wann wird es das case bei caseking geben?
> 
> will mir neben dem M1 doch noch ein Dan A4 holen



Anfang Februar


----------



## Horrocko (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



VWGT schrieb:


> wann wird es das case bei caseking geben?



Ab 1. Februar. Und womöglich auch nur AM 1. Februar, da die Nachfrage scheinbar groß ist. Auf der Dan-Cases-Website wird's einen Countdown geben (laut Dan).

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich hoffe inständig, dass Dan weitermacht, wenn alles ausverkauft ist  Denn der Großteil meines Rechners ist noch ziemlich neu und jetzt ein, wenn auch ziemlich cooles, Case zu kaufen, dass ich nicht brauche, fällt mir schwer. 

Deswegen hoffe ich, dass es das Dan A4 SFX (oder auch Dan A5  ) immer wieder mal zu kaufen gibt. 

In dem Sinne: Weiter so!


----------



## markus8691 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

hier hat mal jemand diesen Link zu gesleevten Kabel für das SF600 / 450 gepostet : Corsair SF600 Premium Single Sleeved Modular Cable Set (Black/Red) - modDIY.com

Da fehlen leider die 15pin Sata Power Kabel. Ich möchte schon gerne gesleevte Kabel weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann die original Kabel schön in diesen kleinen Geäuse unterzubringen. Gibt es denn passende komplette gesleevte Kabel oder das fehlende Kabel?


----------



## EYEofST0RM (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wie währe es mit dem hier zusätzlich zu deinem set?

6-Pin Modular Power Supply Sleeved Cable to 2 x SATA Connectors - All Red - modDIY.com


----------



## markus8691 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

danke, kurz vor dem Checkout wurde mir das Angeboten, dass passt denk ich ganz gut für 3 SSDs : 6-Pin Modular Power Supply Sleeved Cable to 4 x SATA Connectors (Black/Red) - modDIY.com


----------



## Chad (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nr. 34 meldet sich zum Dienst


----------



## Horrocko (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Chad schrieb:


> Nr. 34 meldet sich zum Dienst



Gibt nen Like für die Banane!


----------



## EYEofST0RM (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nr. 191 ist auch im Dienst


----------



## bigdaniel (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich will mehr Bilder sehen


----------



## EYEofST0RM (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

 Nr.191

da hast du meine ersten Bilder.

Sobald die passenden kabel da sind gibt es bestimmt auch noch ein hüpsches und aufgeräumtes update


----------



## Horrocko (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nummer 76 ist soeben eingetroffen!

Mehr zum Build gibt es dann, sobald a) mehr zur Wettbewerbsfähigkeit von Ryzen feststeht und b) nach dem Umzug Platz für ein VR-Setup zur Verfügung steht 
Bis dahin würden mich auf jeden Fall Erfahrungswerte interessieren, ob lautstärketechnisch ein bestimmter Abstand von CPU/GPU-Lüfter zur Seitenwand empfehlenswert ist, um Verwirbelungsgeräusche zu vermeiden.

Frohes Basteln!


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hier von mir ausm Luxx:

Meine Nr. 1799 ist angekommen. THX Daniel. Nur die Anleitung war nicht richtig zusammengeheftet. Mal sind 2 Seiten richtig rum, dann mal wieder ein paar falsch.  Ist jetzt wirklich kein Thema! Wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben. Ist das nur bei mir so oder hat das auch jemand von euch mit der Anleitung? Wie gesagt , es ist pillepalle^^


Hier mal ein paar schnell geknipste Vergleichsbilder zum Lian Li PC Q20:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bild: 20170127_1648593dkk9.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 20170127_16474535jgy.jpg - abload.de
Bild: 20170127_164845xbkkl.jpg - abload.de


----------



## tobse2004 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Gerade die Nummer 141 eingetroffen!
Geniales Teil, man denkt erst der Karton wäre leer.
Wenn jetzt nur mein Mainboard schon da wäre [emoji24][emoji24]

Anleitung passt bei mir, alles richtig rum

Das einzige was sich mir nicht erschließt ist der Rechnungsbetrag. 
Der weicht sehr vom Kickstarterpreis ab.
Weiß jemand wieso das so ist?


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Steht doch auf der Rechnung unten drauf. Da sind die Kickstarter Gebühren nicht mit drin


----------



## tobse2004 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Steht doch auf der Rechnung unten drauf. Da sind die Kickstarter Gebühren nicht mit drin



Ja wer lesen kann... 
Schande über mein Haupt [emoji12]


----------



## sVnsation (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nummer 151 ist gestern bei mir eingetroffen. 
Auf den Bildern: Cooltek U3, NCASE M1, DAN A4-SFX


----------



## markus8691 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ist das silberne eigentlich lackiert  oder ist es das blanke Alu? Es ist sicherlich weniger Tapseranfällig oder?


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Eloxiertes Alu. Fingerabdruecke sieht man nicht. Ist quasi "mattes" Alu.


----------



## markus8691 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

ok danke, denn ich hätte gerne noch eins zum hin und her tragen und da ist wohl das Silberne besser. Ist es in der Realität von der Oberfläche mit einem MacBook zu vergleichen, damit ich mir das besser vorstellen kann?


----------



## default loser (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Puh, das ist echt ne enge Kiste... erstaunlicherweise hat dann doch alles reingepasst, ganz ohne Finger- und Kabelbruch.
Auch mit dem SFX-L Netzteil passt noch der "Festplatten-Käfig" drunter (Soll wohl laut Handbuch "unmöglich" sein), wobei ich die Kabel schon arg knicken musste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen klitzekleinen Kritikpunkt hab ich, und zwar sind da so fiese scharfe Ecken hinten an der oberen Verkleidung, die durch die abgerundeten Seitenteile ein bisschen überstehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist das ein super verarbeitetes Case, da passt wirklich alles wie angegossen zusammen.

Mit dem Standard-Intel-Kühler hab ich im Idle ca. 40°C (Xeon E3-1230v2), Lüfter bei ca. 1380 RPM. Da ist die Kiste ab einem Meter Entfernung so gut wie unhörbar.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor, auf- bzw. umzurüsten, wenn Ryzen kommt, allerdings bin ich erstmal ganz froh, dass ich alles in das Case reinbekommen habe und es eigentlich keinen Grund gibt, das in nächster Zeit wieder rauszubauen.


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@markus: Ich würde mir einfach ein paar weiße Stoffhandschuhe besorgen, benutze ich auch immer 

@default loser: Sieht cool aus. Du solltest aber mal Staub wischen. Das Gehäuse hat davon viel abbekommen auf Bild 1.


----------



## default loser (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Du solltest aber mal Staub wischen. Das Gehäuse hat davon viel abbekommen auf Bild 1.



Ja, das ist mir im Nachhinein, beim Fotos anschauen dann auch aufgefallen.


----------



## Bullz (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Geht das auch irgendwie billiger ? 

Corsair SF600 Premium Single Sleeved Modular Cable Set (Black/Red) - modDIY.com

Mir geht der nicht vorhandene Hut hoch wenn ich den Preis dafür ansehe .. hab ein SF450 und würde etwas preiswerteres suchen


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Selber machen ist billiger


----------



## tobse2004 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Selber machen ist billiger



Wenn ich das Sleeve Zeug, die Zeit und vor allem meine Nerven rechne ist das selber machen unbezahlbar [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bullz (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

ist das so aufwendig ? Hab kein Spezial Werkzeug und eigentlich 2 linke Hände. Bei meinem Geschick erzeuge ich zufällig einen Riss in der Raumzeit dann.


----------



## tobse2004 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Reichen denn 20cm? 
Und jetzt keine versauten Witze! [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Reichen denn 20cm?
> Und jetzt keine versauten Witze!
> 
> 
> ...





bigdaniel schrieb:


> Selber machen ist billiger




Selber machen ist in der Tat billiger. Man sollte es jedoch nicht auf öffentlichen Plätzen machen. Das kann dann wiederrum teuer werdenâ€‹â€‹






In Sachen Kabel isses doch wirklich nicht schwer son paar Kabel zu kürzen und zu sleeven. Mitm Case bin ich im übrigen wirklich zufrieden. Hab aber Anfangs garnicht gecheckt, dass beide Seitenteile unten noch verschraubt sind. Und ich fummel da so lange rumâ€‹


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Auch meine beiden Gehäuse sind heute angekommen.

Nr. 750 (schwarz) und Nr. 216 (silber). PA-Projekt hat derzeit aber Vorrang, weswegen es wohl erst nächstes WE soweit sein wird, dass mein X99-System starten kann.

Die ersten Cases werden auch schon bei Ebay verscheuert. 300 €.


----------



## LaCain1337 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Auktionen oder in ebay KA ?


----------



## markus8691 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Sind denn die Preise bei Caseking schon bekannt?


----------



## LaCain1337 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Da steht bisher nix weder zum Vorbestellen noch ist es dort gelistet !


----------



## Lowmotion (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

260 Euro war der letzte Preis, aber aufgrund der hohen Nachfrage kann sich das nach oben korrigieren. Caseking paßt gerne die Preise nach oben an


----------



## LaCain1337 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Krass dachte eher so 230€  mist. Wenns dann noch gegen 300€ geht na dann prost malzeit ! aber mal abwarten vllt kaufen es ja nicht so viele  eins ^^ 

Wenn einer eine Wakü montage vornimmt an dem teil bitte mal per PN Worklog-link senden


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hier ein kleines Update von mir:

Auf DAN Cases gibt es nun drei neue Bereiche zum erkunden:



RMA - Reklamationsbereich
Hall of Fame - Hier werden die Top Systeme der Community honoriert
Zubehör - Auflistung aller Zubehörteile für das A4-SFX


----------



## Shutterfly (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die ersten Cases werden auch schon bei Ebay verscheuert. 300 €.



Wo ist das Problem? Jeder kann mit seinem Eigentum doch machen was er möchte


----------



## Ajani (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wahnsinn, richtig gutes Projekt! Bin schwer beeindruckt, und das Ding sieht auch optisch echt schick aus.


----------



## markus8691 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

ich hab ein Problem, dass das SF600 im Idle immer wieder den Lüfter einschaltet und zwar mit Vollgas für eine Sekunde und dann wieder runter geht, ist mir so im Node2 Gehäuse nie aufgefallen, stört mich sehr, darum werd ich mir wohl in das Netzteil auch einen Noctua NF-a9 14mm einbauen, der original Lüfter läuft einfach nicht so ruhig


----------



## -H1N1- (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Da wird ein anderer Lüfter keine Abhilfe schaffen. Mach eine RMA bei Corsair auf. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## markus8691 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

vielleicht schon, wenn ich den Lüfter mit dem CPU Lüfter kopple, sollte ja aufjedenfall aussreichend von der Belüftung sein und das Problem mit dauernden hoch und runter ist weg


----------



## VWGT (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

würd es auch einschicken normalerweise spricht der lüfter erst spät an


----------



## Bullz (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

countdown down und caseking ist offline ..   boahh dürften einige gerade versuchen das DAN zu erwerben


----------



## b1te (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wer es dringend und sicher haben möchte, sollte wohl am besten bei der Bestellhotline anrufen.


----------



## Schleifer (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

overclockers UK läuft ganz flüssig. Caseking ist immernoch down. Junge Junge Junge.
Entweder stürmen die Jungs Caseking grad zu tausenden, oder deren Server haben nur wenig Spielraum für ein erhöhtes Useraufkommen.

▷ DAN Cases A4-SFX Mini-ITX Gaming Case - Black | OcUK
▷ DAN Cases A4-SFX Mini-ITX Gaming Case - Silver | OcUK


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Schon lustig


----------



## dinoboy (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ja LMAA!  
Bin nach Ewigkeiten in der Bestellhotline von Caseking durchgekommen! Die armen Leute von Caseking...

Tipp in die Runde
*Bestellhotline 030/526847300

*Die wissen auch gleich was man will.* 
*


----------



## Schleifer (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Immernoch gleiches Spiel. 

Overclockers UK aber mittlerweile ausverkauft - und das bei umgerechnet 293€.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die Webseite funktioniert immer noch nicht.


----------



## LaCain1337 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Funktioniert wieder  und Cases gibt es auch noch


----------



## jamesblond23 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Jetzt bis 15.07. Ausverkauft. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikon87 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Jetzt bis 15.07. Ausverkauft.


Ach...da wird es die nächsten Tage bei ebay wohl einige Angebote geben für 300€ oder mehr, würde ich fast drauf wetten...
Die Leute sind nicht dumm (naja, diejenigen die das dann kaufen vielleicht schon) und verhindern lässt sich das leider auch nicht. Ist nun mal eine ideale Möglichkeit nebenbei ein paar Euro an der "Geilheit" anderer zu verdienen. Und wenn sie es doch nicht loskriegen wird es eben reklamiert. So ist das heute...


----------



## gna582 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Huhu,
ich bin gerade am überlegen, mir den den Scythe Kozuti holen soll, nachdem er laut tomshardware besser performen müsste als der NH-L9I. Hat jemand den schon getestet, oder übersehe ich was? Ich hatte vor, mir einen i5-7600K zu kaufen und finde die Ergebnisse von der Community bisher ernüchternd. Warum verbauen sich die Leute CPU's mit offenem Multiplikator, wenn sie die gleiche Leistung mit einem Modell ohne dieses Feature billiger haben könnten?

Die Idee ist, die CPU nicht zu köpfen, die IO-Blende zu montieren und den Kühler nur in geringem Maße zu modden bei einer Preisspanne bis 45€

Stehe ich damit auf verlorenem Posten? Was sind so eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Bullz (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

wie kann man den NF A9x14 auf den C7 Körper schnallen ?  ... ich bin dafür irgendwie zu blöd...


----------



## gna582 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Entweder über Kabel Binder, indem der Lüfter leicht gedreht über die Kanten festgemacht wird, oder indem mit einer Flex eine Kante hinein geschnitten wird um Lüfter Klammern benutzen zu können.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## b1te (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Bullz schrieb:


> wie kann man den NF A9x14 auf den C7 Körper schnallen ?  ... ich bin dafür irgendwie zu blöd...



Oder mittels Zugfedern und S-Ösen. Bilder dazu gibt's im CB-Forum in einem der Threads. Siehe auch hier: Projekt DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehause der Welt - Seite 123 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Bullz (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Werd mal mit Kabelbinder probieren. Hab nur Angst da es dann zur Vibrationen und Störgeräuschen kommt.


----------



## markus8691 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Einfach jeweils an der zweiten Lamelle von außen an jeder Ecke einen Kabelbinder von unten nach oben durchschieben, dann triffst du fast genau die Löcher des Lüfter.  Das ganz dann leicht festziehen, dann vibriert gar nichts. 

Was aber wirklich deutlich auffällt ist dass das Lüftergeräusch viel lauter wird sobald die Seitenwand dran ist.


----------



## nikon87 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Geht schon los wie vermutet: DAN A4 in Gehause fur Computer | eBay


----------



## -H1N1- (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ach lass die Leute doch, wer meint es um jeden Preis haben zu wollen .


----------



## Lowmotion (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



gna582 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich bin gerade am überlegen, mir den den Scythe Kozuti holen soll, nachdem er laut tomshardware besser performen müsste als der NH-L9I. Hat jemand den schon getestet, oder übersehe ich was? Ich hatte vor, mir einen i5-7600K zu kaufen und finde die Ergebnisse von der Community bisher ernüchternd. Warum verbauen sich die Leute CPU's mit offenem Multiplikator, wenn sie die gleiche Leistung mit einem Modell ohne dieses Feature billiger haben könnten?
> 
> Die Idee ist, die CPU nicht zu köpfen, die IO-Blende zu montieren und den Kühler nur in geringem Maße zu modden bei einer Preisspanne bis 45€
> ...



Noctua mit anderem Lüfter war wohl die Nummer 1. Eine CPU mit K läßt das Senken von Spannung bei gleichzeitigem OC zu. Ein T oder normaler Prozessor läßt maximal das Senken der Spannung zu. Also weniger Leistung für weniger Geld. Der Scythe Kozuti hat nur einen 8cm Lüfter und setzt nicht auf blow. Die Temperatur dürfte im DAN A4 höher sein und lauter kann es auch werden.


----------



## Horrocko (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Noctua mit anderem Lüfter war wohl die Nummer 1.



Nicht zwingend – gibt Berichte (weiß jetzt nicht mehr ob hier oder im Luxx oder im Hardforum), dass das Endresultat des Noctua mit 25mm-Lüfter in geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht unbedingt besser wird, da durch die unmittelbare Nähe zur Seitenwand dann deutlich hörbare Verwirbelungen erzeugt werden. Wenn man rein auf Leistung aus ist und Akustik keine Rolle spielt, könnte es aber einen Versuch wert sein, wobei man dann allerdings auch gleich den C7 nehmen könnte.


----------



## gna582 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Horrocko schrieb:


> das Endresultat des Noctua mit 25mm-Lüfter in geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht unbedingt besser wird, da durch die unmittelbare Nähe zur Seitenwand dann deutlich hörbare Verwirbelungen erzeugt werden. ... wobei man dann allerdings auch gleich den C7 nehmen könnte.


Ich habe das selbe gelesen.
Beide Varianten erscheinen für viele Benutzer von der Lautstärke her inakzeptabel zu sein. 36 Dezibel wird meine Grafikkarte laut sein, also wäre ich zufrieden mit bis zu 40 für den CPU Kühler.


----------



## jamesblond23 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Bedenke aber, dass du nicht davon ausgehen kann, das nur weil der CPU kühler/Lüfter leiser ist als die Grafikkarte,  dass du es nicht hören würdest. 

Zwei 36dB laute Geräte erzeugen mehr Lärm als eins  

Also ein leisen kühler zu haben ist schon wünschenswert,  auch leiser als 36dB. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast20180319 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Jetzt tauchen die Cases bei Ebay auf...  Sofortkauf 430 € 
Der Rest sind wohl Auktionen...

Sowas ist schon echt traurig. Ich hoffe keiner kauft es.


----------



## LaCain1337 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hab auch noch welche Übrig ^^ vllt verkauf ich diese auch bei ebay   etwas kleingeld kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## Horrocko (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Addi schrieb:


> Jetzt tauchen die Cases bei Ebay auf...  Sofortkauf 430 €
> Der Rest sind wohl Auktionen...
> 
> Sowas ist schon echt traurig. Ich hoffe keiner kauft es.



Du hast umsonst gehofft, mindestens eins ist schon zu dem Preis weggegangen. Ist ja wie bei nem Apple-Launch hier


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ist halt auch ein geiles kleines Ding 

Freue mich schon aufs Umbauen. Morgen sitze ich damit im Zug und morgen Abend kann endlich gebastelt werden!

Bilder gibts dann sicher


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nachdem die Kollegen im Luxx und CB schon darauf hingewiesen haben: Auch unser Forum hat einen Marktplatz. Nur dort werden Gehäuse bitte angeboten/getauscht/gesucht.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Als ob ich meins verkaufen würde 

Danke nochmal für das tolle Gehäuse, Daniel. Sieht schick aus und hat Spaß damit gemacht 
Für V2 hab ich ein zwei Tipps. Alles in allem ist es aber wirklich ein schönes Teil.

Kleines Build-Log:
Prozessor: *i7 2600k*
Mainboard: ASrock Z77e ITX
Kühler: *Alpenföhn Silvretta mit montiertem Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM*
Ram: 16GB DDR3
SSD: Crucial 256GB mSata SSD
Festplatte: 1TB Western Digital 2,5"
Grafikkarte: *XFX Radeon R9-290 im Referenzdesign*
Netzteil: Bequiet SFX Power 2 400W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zunächst mal der ansprechende Karton




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh ja! Jetzt lasst uns den kleinen Schlawiner befüllen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte alles passen. Hardware kennt Ihr ja schon.
Den Silvretta hast du in Kombination mit dem Noctua übrigens noch nirgens aufgeführt.
Meines Erachtens nach Preisleistung Top 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstmal strippen, damit man an alles ran kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Festplatte sitzt 
(Notiz an Daniel: Kann der Ausschnitt unten im Mainboardtray bei V2 größer, sodass die Sata Anschlüsse der Festplatte auch anderes herum eingebaut erreicht werden?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboard sitzt auch. Freue mich schon. Verarbeitungsmaße passen übrigens überall 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Netzteil findet seinen Platz.
(Notiz an Daniel: Kleine Einbuchtung im linken Blech für beQuiet Netzteile in Kombination mit dem Gewinkelten Stecker vorsehen. Kabel Liegt jetzt auf der Kante auf Spannung auf
)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bisschen Kabelmanagement.
Ja, die Graka Stromkabel habe ich nach dem Foto noch vorne Rum gelegt, so wie vorgesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UNFASSBAR!
Dieses kleine DAN A4 lässt meine R9 doch tatsächlich ganz schön klein wirken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der neue Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch. Direkt neben dem 24" Monitor...mal so als Größenvergleich


----------



## LaCain1337 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Taugt diese Kombi was? Silvretta mit dem Noctua Lüfter?  

Ich werd wohl vorlieb mit dem Cooltek itx30 nhemen vorerst mal schauen ob der was taugt. 
Ansonsten muss ich mich durchtesten bis ich was gescheites habe ^^


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Also mit dem Silvretta und dem Noctua hab ich extra für dich jetzt mal Werte aufgenommen 
Natürlich mit meinem i7 2600k, undervolted um 0,110V und Turbomodus (glaube ich) aus.
Raumtemperatur bei 20°C. Ausgelesen mit Coretemp und dabei den max. Kernwert.

Idle: 36°C und dabei unhörbar.
7zip 8Thread Auslastung: 63°C nach 15 min. und dabei der Noctua als Rauschen wahrnehmbar (2190rpm, Coretemp sagt 55-60W Power am Prozi) 

Das lauteste ist und bleibt sowohl im Idle, als auch unter Spielelast allerdings das Netzteil 
Trotz R9 290 Referenz 
Reine Prozessorlast verlangt dem Netzteil allerdings nicht viel ab, da ist der Noctua der einzige Lüfter, den man "laut" raushört. Laut Datenblatt 19,9db bei max. Drehzahl 

PS: Man merkt richtig, wie die Wärme des 7Zip Benchmarks nach oben aus dem Gehäuse geschubst wird


----------



## LaCain1337 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@ ~Tj@rden~  Danke  für die Info  

wie sieht es aus bei nicht Untervolting ? wird wohl wärmer dann die kiste? !


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Gleiche testbedingngen, nur auf Standard Voltage und mit Turbo an.
Permanent bei 4x 3,5Ghz, nie gedrosselt.
Temperatur hat sich eingependelt bei 70°C

Ich glaube, im Dan A4 kann ich den Undervolted auf 4 Ghz laufen lassen 
Das war mir im großen Gehäuse unter dem Kühler zu warm.
Frag mich aber jetzt nicht mehr nach den Temps 

Edit: 78°C bei 4,0Ghz undervolted... denke den Volllastfall kann man akzeptieren.
Bleibt so!


----------



## MDJ (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl vorlieb mit dem Cooltek itx30 nhemen vorerst mal schauen ob der was taugt.
> Ansonsten muss ich mich durchtesten bis ich was gescheites habe ^^


Denk dran was ich dir mal geschrieben hatte 


> Bei dem Cooltek ITX30, sowie seinem größeren Bruder LP53 musst du sehr genau auf die Maße achten. Haben mit ihren Lamellen und Heatpipes die selben Außenmaße, die sie sehr hart ausnutzen. Den LP53 hatte ich hier und er war leider mit dem Asus Z170I inkompatibel, da er in allen 4 Richtungen mit einem Bauteil (RAM und Kühler der Spannungswandler) kollidierte. Da müsstest du sehr genau gucken wo und wie Kühlkörper am Mainboard gesetzt sind und welche Außenmaße sie haben. Die herausragenden Enden der Heatpipes stehen nämlich etwas über den "zulässigen Bereich". Bei Mainboards, die z.B. nur links einen SpaWa-Kühlkörper sitzen haben und oben keinen, dürfte es theoretisch kein Problem geben.


Mit welchem Mainboard willst du den ITX30 den kombinieren?


----------



## LaCain1337 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Asrock z270M ITX   Anscheinen soll es passen.  Als Alternative werd ich es Offen nutzen Mit AIO wakü  Und kauf mit c7 mit nocuta lüfter


----------



## Ajani (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Der fertige Mini PC neben dem Monitor sieht echt schick aus, danke für das Bild.


----------



## Vhailor (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Update von mir:
> 
> Auf DAN Cases gibt es nun drei neue Bereiche zum erkunden:
> 
> Hall of Fame - Hier werden die Top Systeme der Community honoriert



Hi Daniel, du wolltest ja die HoF später noch freischalten.
Wie genau wirst du das machen?
Ich hoffe alle bekommen erst ab April die Möglichkeit zu posten - damit gewährleistet ist, dass alle die gleiche Laufzeit/Aufmerksamkeit für eine Abstimmung bekommen 
Ich warte nämlich noch auf die Hälfte der Key-Komponenten (Ryzen, Mainboards. Evga GTX 1070 FTW2 ICX) ... die kommen ja alle erst im März


----------



## Bullz (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

kann gelöscht werden


----------



## LaCain1337 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hey liebe DAN sfx nutzer ^^  ich hab neuen Kühler gefunden vllt weiss ja schon einer wie der so ist  


Array


----------



## MDJ (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Hey liebe DAN sfx nutzer ^^  ich hab neuen Kühler gefunden vllt weiss ja schon einer wie der so ist
> 
> 
> Array



Sollte ähnlich sein wie der Intel-Boxed der 4xxx-Generation.


----------



## LaCain1337 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Mist dachte ich hab da was cooles gesehen als erster -.-!"  (dachte kühlleistung ist durch dn Montierten lüfter  Besser als der standart und würde mit dem Silvretto mithalten


----------



## BlackTama (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Kann jemand schon neuere Infos geben welche von den GPUs (1080/1070) die Daniel als "könnte eventuell passen" getaggt hat wirklich passen? Hab aktuell noch ne Alte AMD mit 250w TDP drinnen, die nervt und hat keinen no-fan mode :S


----------



## kojampel (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Also ich habe die MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X verbaut, ist zwar sehr eng mit dem Kabel aber es passt .


Ich habe übrigens bei mir den c7, weil er mir viel zu laut war, gegen einen Dynatron K129 mit noctua Lüfter getauscht. Meine Temps beim Spielen haben sich von ca 70-80 Grad auf 50-60 verbessert und die Lautstärke ist mehr als nur besser geworden.  Ich kühle damit einen i7 7700K @Stock.  Also falls jemand noch auf der Suche nach einem Kühler ist: ich kann die Kombination nur empfehlen!


----------



## Bullz (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



b1te schrieb:


> Habe den C7 mit A9x14 daher jetzt so montiert, dass die Kühlfinnen parallel zum RAM verlaufen und auch das I/O-Shield habe ich nun weggelassen, insgesamt gefällt es mir so besser, _*da alles deutlich kühler.*_.. Es scheint auch dem Case zugute zu kommen, da es vor diesen Modifikationen im unteren Bereich der Seitenwände in der Nähe des I/O-Shilds sehr heiß wurde.




Das ist eine der spannendsten Aussagen in diesem Topic. Können das andere verifizieren mit Temperaturen ? Hab mein Gehäuse noch nicht da aber ich werde das auf jeden Fall testen.


----------



## Vhailor (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



kojampel schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens bei mir den c7, weil er mir viel zu laut war, gegen einen Dynatron K129 mit noctua Lüfter getauscht. Meine Temps beim Spielen haben sich von ca 70-80 Grad auf 50-60 verbessert und die Lautstärke ist mehr als nur besser geworden.  Ich kühle damit einen i7 7700K @Stock.  Also falls jemand noch auf der Suche nach einem Kühler ist: ich kann die Kombination nur empfehlen!



Sei mir nicht böse, aber 20 Grad halte ich für ein ziemliches Gerücht.
Der einzige Vorteil scheint ja das Kupfer zu sein. Da das aber so gar nicht ins Farbschema passt, würde ich den Dynatron K1 nehmen...da ist es dann aber wieder fraglich, ob es überhaupt einen Vorteil zum C7 gibt. Wie hast du den Lüfter befestigt?


----------



## LaCain1337 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@ kojampel  kanns tmal foto zeigen , wie du den Lüfter Befestigt hast? 

Ich habe den ITX30  will noch nen besseren Lüfter montieren aber ist schwer zu befestigen


----------



## Bullz (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

bezüglich NVME 960 evo.. habe einen offenen Aufbau der sich mit der Mainboard Rückseite auf einem Holzbrett befindet. Die 960 evo befindet sich auf der Rückseite des Mainboards.

Mir werden in HWMonitor gedae 67 Grad in Windows angezeigt...

Könnte einer mal nachmessen wieviel Milimeter eine Thermalpad dick sein müsste das sich Thermalpad und Gehäusewand berühren wenn ich das Mainboard ins A4 einbaue ? Hab leider noch kein Gehäuse da.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe nun auch endlich meine Komponenten ist das Gehäuse hinein bekommen. Man ist das eng! Anbei ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht.

zu den Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7-5820k @ 3,3Ghz @0,883v
Mainboard: Asrock X99E-ITX/AC
Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce 1080 FTW ACX 3.0
RAM: 2x 8 GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18-38
CPU-Kühler: Dynatron T318 with Noctua NF-A9x14 (Kabelbinder)
SSD: 1 TB Samsung SSD 960 Evo (M.2-PCIexpress) + 1 TB Samsung SSD 840 Evo
Netzteil: Corsair SF600 600 W SFX

Der Einbau gestaltet sich leicht tückisch. Das ist aber nicht das Problem des Gehäuses, sondern der einzelner Komponenten. So ziemlich jede Komponente (insbesondere Mainboard, Netzteil) muss aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Die doch sehr beliebten Corsair SF-Netzteile sind in dieser Hinsicht wie eine Diva. Die Flachbandkabel sind viel zu lang und viel zu steif. Dazu kommt, dass der SATA-Strang nicht geeignet ist für den Einsatz einer SSD unmittelbar hinter der Front (mein Tipp an Dan > die Bohrungen weiter unten platzieren). Der ATX-Kabel-Strang ist so stocksteif, dass er in Kombination mit dem Mainboard knallhart gegen die Außenwand drückt. Die ATX-Buchse befindet sich nämlich unten, eingekeilt zwischen RAM und Gehäusekante. Ich werde wohl nicht drumherum kommen ein paar Costum-Kabel zu bestellen. Ebenso blöd ist das Mainboard, wenn man die angewinkelten SATA-Buchsen verwenden will. Die kollidieren nämlich mit dem Netzteil. 4 von 6 SATA-Buchsen gehen dadurch schon einmal verloren. Eventuell kann man mit zwei angewickelten Steckern was retten. Den CPU-Lüfter habe ich mit Kabelbinder befestigt, allerdings liegt dieser nicht vollständig auf dem Kühlblock, sondern etwas nach oben hin verschoben, um der M.2-SSD etwas Luft zu verschaffen. Funktioniert wunderbar! Mal sehen, ob ich das auch mit Zugfedern und S-Haken so hinbekomme.

Zu den Temperaturen. Eigentlich alles im grünen Bereich. Getestet habe ich bei 20°C Raumtemperatur mit Prime 95 und Furmark parallel. 11 der 12 Kerne wurden Prime 95 zugewiesen. Dieses Szenario stellt also den Extremfall dar, der im Normalbetrieb nicht auftreten wird. Die CPU wird maximal 75° C heiß. Grafikkarte (ohne das EVGA-WLP-Kit) lag bei maximal 77°C, wobei die Lüfter bei 1500 U/min liefen (55%). Der CPU-Lüfter dreht natürlich auf 100% bei 2200 U/min. Ein Wort zur Temperaturverteilung im Gehäuse. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich scheinbar am Boden ein Hotspot bildet, was in meinem Fall der SATA-SSD und dem RAM wohl nicht gefallen wird. Etwas Besserung konnte ich durch zwei 120er Gehäuselüfter erreichen, die per USB-Adapter bei 5V leise laufen. Das Gehäuse steht auf diesen drauf und das sogar fast bündig. Die Temperatur der SATA-SSD (am Boden montiert) hat sich bei Volllast bei 44°C eingependelt. Immerhin 2°C gewonnen. Die PCI-Express-SSD befindet sich unmittelbar über dem CPU-Sockel. Die Lamellen des Kühlblocks sind zur Rückseite des Gehäuses gerichtet, so dass die warme Luft nicht über die SSD strömt. Diese wird bei Volllast des Systems nicht wärmer als 48°C.

Ein Problem habe ich aber mit dem Netzteil. Der Lüfter fängt ziemlich schnell an zu drehen, unabhängig von der Last. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass hier eine Temperaturregelung aggressiv greift. Stört mich jetzt nicht weiter. Das Netzteil hört man nicht raus.


----------



## b1te (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> ... Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich scheinbar am Boden ein Hotspot bildet, was in meinem Fall der SATA-SSD und dem RAM wohl nicht gefallen wird. Etwas Besserung konnte ich durch zwei 120er Gehäuselüfter erreichen, die per USB-Adapter bei 5V leise laufen. Das Gehäuse steht auf diesen drauf und das sogar fast bündig. Die Temperatur der SATA-SSD (am Boden montiert) hat sich bei Volllast bei 44°C eingependelt. Immerhin 2°C gewonnen. Die PCI-Express-SSD befindet sich unmittelbar über dem CPU-Sockel. Die Lamellen des Kühlblocks sind zur Rückseite des Gehäuses gerichtet, so dass die warme Luft nicht über die SSD strömt. Diese wird bei Volllast des Systems nicht wärmer als 48°C.
> 
> Ein Problem habe ich aber mit dem Netzteil. Der Lüfter fängt ziemlich schnell an zu drehen, unabhängig von der Last. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass hier eine Temperaturregelung aggressiv greift. Stört mich jetzt nicht weiter. Das Netzteil hört man nicht raus.



Das mit dem Hotspot kann ich so bestätigen, habe auch das Gefühl, dass das Gehäuse am Boden in Richtung I/O-Shield sehr heiß wird.

Mit dem früh anspringenden Netzteillüfter haben im Luxx ja auch einige ein Problem. Das wird an 2 Dingen liegen, nämlich zum einen tippe ich persönlich darauf, dass die Spannungswandler der GraKa das Netzteil schön mit aufheizen und zum anderen werden Axial-Designs, die die Abluft nicht gezielt aus dem Case herausdrücken auch nicht gerade förderlich sein. Ggf. wäre es hier interessant zu erfahren, ob ein Thermalmod bei der FTW bei dir dazu beiträgt, dass durch kühlere SpaWas auf der Grafikkarte der Lüfter des Netzteils später zu drehen beginnt.


----------



## LaCain1337 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@ Pokerclock  kannst du mal Bilder posten    würde gerne  sehen wie du da den LÜfter auf den Kühler gemacht hast ^^  

Hast du die cpu geköpft und mit LM versehen  ?  die temps sind recht hoch  find ich


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Bilder mache ich bei Gelegenheit. Ein Kabelbinder einseitig durch die Lamellen des Kühlers und die Löcher am Lüfter durchgeschoben reicht (300x36mm). Alternativ geht es auch den Kabelbinder unter dem gesamten Kühlblock durchzuschieben. Dann sollte man aber besser zwei nehmen und miteinander verbinden. Verbindungen an den Seiten machen, sonst wird es eng mit der Gehäusewand.

Die CPU ist nicht weiter behandelt worden. Einzig an der Spannung habe ich etwas nach unten gedreht. Die CPU ist ein eher schlechtes Modell (habe ich als solches aber auch gekauft), daher können andere 5820K bessere Ergebnisse erzielen. Als WLP habe ich die Standard-WLP vom Brocken 2 verwendet (war gerade übrig).

Kann mir einer sagen, woher ich extrem kleine S-Haken herkriege? Das ist bisher das kleinste was ich finden konnte: dorner + helmer S-Haken O 3 mm 24 mm Stahl galvanisch verzinkt 20 St. zum Conrad Online-Shop | 001206532

Aber 20 €?


----------



## kojampel (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@vhailor
Ich muss mich doch etwas korigieren ich hatte die Raumtemperatur nicht ganz beachtet gehabt (war an dem Tag nocht nicht aufgewärmt der Raum) , im schnitt liegen die Temperaturen aber bei ca 10Grad weniger als vorher, bei normaler Zimmertemperatur.

Befestigt habe ich den Lüfter mit zwei Kabelbindern die ich unter den Kühlkörper duchggebunden habe.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, woher ich extrem kleine S-Haken herkriege? Das ist bisher das kleinste was ich finden konnte: dorner + helmer S-Haken O 3 mm 24 mm Stahl galvanisch verzinkt 20 St. zum Conrad Online-Shop | 001206532
> 
> Aber 20 €?



So etwas wirst du außer bei ebay kaum günstig finden S-Haken O 3 bis 10 mm verzinkt, O 3 bis 6 mm Edelstahl  | eBay


----------



## Vhailor (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die doch sehr beliebten Corsair SF-Netzteile sind in dieser Hinsicht wie eine Diva. Die Flachbandkabel sind viel zu lang und viel zu steif. Ich werde wohl nicht drumherum kommen ein paar Costum-Kabel zu bestellen.
> 
> Ein Problem habe ich aber mit dem Netzteil. Der Lüfter fängt ziemlich schnell an zu drehen, unabhängig von der Last. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass hier eine Temperaturregelung aggressiv greift. Stört mich jetzt nicht weiter. Das Netzteil hört man nicht raus.



Das mit den Kabeln ist sehr interessant! Ich habs fast befürchtet, dass die zu lang sind. Falls du bei deiner Suche über silberne (!) Kabel stolperst, bitte Tipp an mich  .
Auch interessant, dass die PSU früh aufdreht, kann aber wohl tatsächlich an der Grafikkarte legen. Könnte man vll mal ohne GPU im Betrieb testen und schaun, ob's dann ähnliche Verhaltensmuster aufweist.



kojampel schrieb:


> @vhailor
> Ich muss mich doch etwas korigieren ich hatte die Raumtemperatur nicht ganz beachtet gehabt (war an dem Tag nocht nicht aufgewärmt der Raum) , im schnitt liegen die Temperaturen aber bei ca 10Grad weniger als vorher, bei normaler Zimmertemperatur.
> 
> Befestigt habe ich den Lüfter mit zwei Kabelbindern die ich unter den Kühlkörper duchggebunden habe.



Danke fürs Feedback. Mich überrascht doch ein wenig, wie schlecht der C7 rüber kommt. Dummerweise gehen mir die Optionen aus, wenn ich keine "Farbe" am Kühler haben will


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Falls du bei deiner Suche über silberne (!) Kabel stolperst, bitte Tipp an mich  .



Da werde ich bestellen: Configurator | CableMod Global Store

Die haben auch silberne Kabel. Aber die Preise.... uiuiuiui.

EDIT

Dauert stolze 20 Minuten bis der Lüfter vom NT anfängt zu drehen (Idle). Da ist die Grafikkarte nebendran bei 42°C.


----------



## Vhailor (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Großartig, vielen Dank! Genau was ich gesucht habe. Mit den Preisen hast du recht, aber leider kostet das ja überall extrem viel für das bißchen Kabel  .
Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Paracord und Nylon?
btw: Hat jemand eine Idee, welche Kabellängen optimal für möglichst unsichtbares Verlegen sind? Nicht, dass man dann so kurz wie möglich ordert und die dann diagonal quer über der Einrichtung hängen  .

Das mit dem Lüfter ist aber krass. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so gedacht ist. Wobei...wenn man das nicht hört, wäre das noch ok.


----------



## b1te (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Dauert stolze 20 Minuten bis der Lüfter vom NT anfängt zu drehen (Idle). Da ist die Grafikkarte nebendran bei 42°C.



Hmm gerade im Idle sollte der NT-Lüfter ja eher nicht drehen, bei meinen 2 SF450 drehte der Lüfter im einigermaßen gut belüfteten Gehäuse erst nach 30min Volllast (Heaven+Prime) mit einer 980Ti und einem 2600K. Hat deine Karte einen Zero-Fan-Modus? Was passiert, wenn du den Lüfter der Grafikkarte langsam drehen lässt?

Persönlich lasse ich den Lüfter meiner KFA 1070 EX im DAN-Case im Idle mit 500 RPM drehen und beim Netzteil tut sich gar nix.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Vhailor schrieb:


> btw: Hat jemand eine Idee, welche Kabellängen optimal für möglichst unsichtbares Verlegen sind? Nicht, dass man dann so kurz wie möglich ordert und die dann diagonal quer über der Einrichtung hängen  .



Kommt auf das Mainboard an. Welches nutzt du denn? Ich nehme mit meinem wahrscheinlich einen 25er ATX, 20er 8-PIN-ATX, einmal SATA 10cm für vorne und einmal SATA so kurz wie möglich für direkt unter das NT. Das einzige, was super passt sind die beiden Grafikstromanschlüsse. Die Länge solltest dann auch exakt ordern.



b1te schrieb:


> Hmm gerade im Idle sollte der NT-Lüfter ja eher nicht drehen, bei meinen 2 SF450 drehte der Lüfter im einigermaßen gut belüfteten Gehäuse erst nach 30min Volllast (Heaven+Prime) mit einer 980Ti und einem 2600K. Hat deine Karte einen Zero-Fan-Modus? Was passiert, wenn du den Lüfter der Grafikkarte langsam drehen lässt?
> 
> Persönlich lasse ich den Lüfter meiner KFA 1070 EX im DAN-Case im Idle mit 500 RPM drehen und beim Netzteil tut sich gar nix.



Ich habe eine EVGA Geforce 1080 FTW ACX 3.0 aber ohne das WLP-Kit. Das liegt hier noch rum. Da bleiben im Idle die Lüfter stehen. Ich teste das jetzt mal mit drehenden Lüftern im Idle.


----------



## Vhailor (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Das kommt drauf an, wie sehr mich Ryzen später überzeugt. Ich warte noch gespannt drauf. Bei Kaby Lake wäre es das Asus Rog Strix Z270. Ich gehe mal davon aus bzw. hoffe, dass Asus für Ryzen eine ähnliche Variante bringen wird. Danke für die Zahlen. Ehrlicherweise könnte ich auch einfach mal das SF450 ordern und selber messen...aber darauf kam ich eben erst  . Mit Versand liegen wir beide dann wohl auch bei nochmal 70 Euro oben drauf. Was tut man nicht alles für die Optik


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe eine EVGA Geforce 1080 FTW ACX 3.0 aber ohne das WLP-Kit. Das liegt hier noch rum. Da bleiben im Idle die Lüfter stehen. Ich teste das jetzt mal mit drehenden Lüftern im Idle.



Um zu dem Thema zurückzukommen. Ich habe die Lüfter nun auch im Idle auf 60 Prozent laufen lassen und trotz 25°C GPU-Temparatur läuft der NT-Lüfter weiter. Ich konnte nun auch das Verhalten im Spiele-Alltag testen. Der Lüfter des NT ist mit Abstand das lauteste Bauteil im Gehäuse. Allmählich bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass hier ein Temparatursensor im NT defekt ist. Hat hier jemand auch ein Corsair SF600 im Dan A4 SFX im Einsatz und kann berichten?


----------



## b1te (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Um zu dem Thema zurückzukommen. Ich habe die Lüfter nun auch im Idle auf 60 Prozent laufen lassen und trotz 25°C GPU-Temparatur läuft der NT-Lüfter weiter. Ich konnte nun auch das Verhalten im Spiele-Alltag testen. Der Lüfter des NT ist mit Abstand das lauteste Bauteil im Gehäuse. Allmählich bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass hier ein Temparatursensor im NT defekt ist. Hat hier jemand auch ein Corsair SF600 im Dan A4 SFX im Einsatz und kann berichten?



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich leider nicht berichten, aber wenn es nach Usern anderer Foren geht, scheint das SF600 hinsichtlich der Lüftersteuerung dem SF450 tatsächlich unterlegen zu sein. Habe jetzt schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass User sich beim SF600 über den Lüfter beschweren, da dieser wohl früher anläuft, immer wieder andreht um kurze Zeit später stehenzubleiben und wesentlich lauter läuft als sein Pendant im kleinen SF450.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Aufmachen, neuen Lüfter reinklatschen, freuen


----------



## Porter78 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand auch ein Corsair SF600 im Dan A4 SFX im Einsatz und kann berichten?


Hi,
ich habe ein sf600 und hatte eine 980ti drin. Im Idle und mit kühlem Gehäuse war der NT Lüfter aus. Unter Last wurden die Temperaturen so hoch das das Sf600 der lauteste Lüfter im Gehäuse war. Lauter als der C7. Nach dem Umstieg auf eine 1060 geht der NT Lüfter teilweise beim Zocken aus und wenn dann ist er nur bei geringen Drehzahlen an. 

Zumindest bei kaltem Gehäuse muss der NT Lüfter im Idle und Desktop Betrieb ausbleiben, da das bei meiner 980ti der Fall war. Ich würde sagen das NT ist defekt bzw. die Steuerung.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Welches Mainboard und welchen Prozessor verwendest du?


----------



## -Xe0n- (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

dann ist das SF600 doch nicht so leise wie alle immer sagen  ich bin zufrieden mit meinem SF 450


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Dass das 450er leiser als das 600er ist, sollte nun wirklich jeder begriffen haben.

Tolles Ding


----------



## LaCain1337 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Was soll an dem corsair SFX 600 nt  so lauf sein ? der lüfter?


----------



## Porter78 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich habe einen i5 4690 und ein Asrock H97-m.

Das Sf600 ist im Bereich bis 200 Watt genauso leise wie das sf450. Sogar teilweise leiser da der Lüfter später anspringt. Im Bereich von 360 Watt ist es leiser. In den englischsprachigen Foren gibt es viele Threads dazu. Oder auch einfach in die Technischen Spezifikationen auf der Corsair Homepage gucken und vergleichen. In einem Forum hatte jemand die Tabellen übereinander gelegt und da war es gut zu erkennen. Die Verwirrung entsteht häufig da es in den ersten Modellen gerade bei den ersten Tests wohl eine Firmware gab die eine aggressivere Lüftersteuerung hatte. Bei hoher Last wird es dann aber wieder lauter, da kenne ich die Grenze dann aber nicht. Die erreicht man aber im Dan wohl kaum. 

Mein SF600 ist leise. Wenn es im Idle nicht ausgeht, dann ist es defekt. Mein Gehäuse ist nach 2 Stunden Zocken warm und der NT Lüfter ist sofort aus wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin. Die Grafikkarte dreht sogar etwas  länger nach bevor sie dann wieder auf 0 rpm geht.  (Msi Gtx 1060 x 6 Gaming)

Mit meiner 980ti war das Dan allerdings zu warm, da wurde das Sf600 laut.  Allerdings war da die Last sehr groß und die Grafikkarte hat das NT zusätzlich aufgeheizt. Laut ist hierbei aber relativ da es sich um ein starkes Rauschen handelte. Mein Ziel ist es aber das System silent zu machen.


----------



## Bullz (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

schnellfrage da gerade am zusammen bauen ..

habe das riser kabel nach hinten zur Grafikkarte verlegt da meine nvme 960 evo SSD genau das Kabel berührt ... ist das eine gute oder schlechte Idee ? Habe Thermo Pads auf meine SSD raufgetan und sie berührt jetzt diese Schutzplatte ...

ich weiß aber nicht ob es dem Riser Kabel schmeckt das es auf der anderen Seite neben der Grafikkarte sitzt ? was meint ihr bzw ... Daniel ? Angst was kaputt zu machen ...


----------



## Shaav (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hallo lieber PCGH-ler,
ich wüsste ja garnicht dass hier hier auch einen Thread zum DAN A4 habt. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen eine Google Doc Tabelle erstellt in der Benchmarkergebnisse diverser Hardwarekombinationen gesammelt werden. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr hier auch teilnehmen würdet und eure Ergebnisse mit den DAN A4-Besitzer aus den anderen Computer-Foren teilen würdet. Hier ist der Link zum Dokument: DAN A4 - thermal benchmarks - Google Tabellen


So, ich habe ein kleines Update zu verkünden. Meinen Cryorig C7 habe ich geliefert bekommen und ihm im DAN A4 auf Herz und Nieren testen können. Zum Vergleich habe ich den Noctua NH-L9i gehabt und als zusätzlichen alternativen Lüfter für den Noctua-Kühler noch den 25mm dicken NH-B9 ausprobiert.

Bei der Demontierung des NH-L9i habe ich festgestellt, dass sich die Flüssigmetall-WLP unterirdisch schlecht verteilt hatte. Die hiermit ermittelten Testergebnisse sind aus heutiger Sicht viel zu hoch und spiegeln nicht das Leistungspotential des Kühlers wieder. Ich habe daher alle Test die ich zuvor mit dem Noctua-Kühler gemacht hatte wiederholen müssen. Im Schnitt sind die Temperturen mit einer normalen, korrekt verarbeiteten WLP nun gute 10°C niedriger, als mit der schlecht von mir verarbeiteten liquid metal paste.

Abgesehen von der Kühlperformence habe ich auch die Lautstärke aller Kühler-Lüfter Kombinationen verglichen. Letztere geschah rein subjektiv. Hierfür habe ich vier Einstufungen gewählt.
- silent (grün): der Lüfter ist nicht hörbar, außer wenn man mit dem Ohr direkt rangeht
- ok (gelb): der Lüfter ist zwar hörbar aber gibt nur ein leichtes säuseln von sich
- annoying (hellrot): der Lüfter ist sehr gut hörbar.
- loud (dunkelrot): der Lüfter ist sehr laut oder gibt unangenehme Geräusche von sich wie Lagerschleifen oder hochfrequente Töne. Man fühlt sich gezungen lauter zu reden und will definitiv nicht längere Zeit ohne Kopfhörer neben de PC verbringen.

Ich habe hierbei festgestellt, dass der A9x14-Lüfter auf dem C7 deutlich leiser ist als der C7-Lüfter. Beide Lüfter sind aber deutlich lauter als jeder der Noctua-Lüfter auf den NH-L9i. Hinzu kommt, dass ich keine bessere Kühlperformence beim C7 feststellen konnte. Mein Fazit hieraus ist folglich, dass der NH-L9i bei gleicher Lautstärke deutlich besser kühlt als der C7. Die genauen Werte habe ich in dem Tabellenblatt "noise / performence" aufgelistet: DAN A4 - thermal benchmarks - Google Tabellen

Des weiteren kann man den Daten entnehmen, dass der NH-A9x14 und der NH-B9 sich bei gleicher Lautstärke in der Kühlleistung nicht merklich unterscheiden.

Weiterhin habe ich getestet ob sich das Gehäuse mit der Zeit (mindestens 10min Prime 8k) aufheizt und dadurch die Kühlung der CPU zusätzlich erschwert. Hierfür habe ich die mittlere Gehäuseverkleidung weggelassen sodass Abwärme ungehindert aufsteigen kann. Sofern der CPU-Lüfter sehr schnell dreht war dies nicht festzustellen (annoying), bei moderater Drehzahl ("ok")schon eher. Um maximal 10°C hat sich die CPU dann zusätzlich erhitzt.

Als Fazit kann ich nur vom Cryorig C7abraten und zu flachen CPU-Kühlern raten, wie dem Noctua NH-L9i. In wie fern sich die Vollkupfer-Kühler schlagen habe ich nicht getestet. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass diese ähnlich stark performen wie der Noctua bei identischer Lautstärke.  

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal dazu aufrufen an der Tabelle teilzunehmen. Ich würde mich sehr über zahlreiche Einsendungen freuen: DAN A4 - thermal benchmarks - Google Tabellen


----------



## Bullz (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

danke @Shaav meine Werte schon ergänzt. 

Sodaaa Nummer 1734 aus Österreich meldet sich zum Dienst  sehr Glücklich. Spaltemassen passen .. werde aber nicht mit dem Elektronenmikroskop daraufschauen.  Temps findet man auf 

DAN A4 - thermal benchmarks - Google Tabellen

Habe auf Tipp eines Usern hier meinen C7 um 90 gerade gedreht das die Kühllamelen pararellel zum Ram sind .. und das IO Panel weggelassen. Habs anderes nie probiert. Bin mit den temps sehr zufrieden. Hätte ich nicht gedacht das das so gut klappt ... in 2 Jahren muss dann halt ein 6 Kern von Intel kühlbar werden aber bis dahin hoffe ich auf leistungsstärkere miniITX Kühler. 

hab endlich meine mobilen Laptopersatz  haha ... Danke Dan für alles ...

Pic-Upload.de - 20170210_151836.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - 20170210_141716.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - 20170210_151854.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - 20170210_161823.jpg
https://www.pic-upload.de/view-32657573/20170210_151905.jpg.html
https://www.pic-upload.de/view-32657575/20170210_151920.jpg.html


----------



## Bullz (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Bin mit der Kühlleistung des C7 mit A9x14-Lüfter aber nicht mit der Lautstärke ....  ohne Seitenteil wäre es perfekt. Sobald man sich bis auf ein paar Millimeter mit dem Seitenteil nährt kommt dieses störende Turbinen Geräusch ... 


Da Shaav meinte das es zwischen C7 und NH-L9i keinen Unterschied gibt was die Kühlleistung betrifft habe ich ihn gleich bestellt...  anscheinend ist es nicht das gelbe vom Ei wenn man bis auf ein paar Milimeter zum Seitenteil rangeht .. ( egal welcher Lüfter drauf ist ) ...   bin gespannt und wer die Ergebnisse hier teilen.


Weitere Idee wäre es einfach an der Stelle mit einem Dremel das Gitter aufzuschneiden ... wäre meine letzte Option wenn das mit dem NH-L9i nichts wird.


----------



## LaCain1337 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich habe mir überlegt erst mal das Seitenteil ganz wegzulassen und so lange zu warten bis es erst Ersatzteile gibt ^^ dann erst was versuchen zu basteln xD 

wen  es drankommt ans Seitenteil  vibriert es dann ? hört man es denn arg ?


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Leute, ihr könnt echt mal fleißig Fotos posten ich hätte nix dagegen^^
Komme langsam auch auf den Geschmack


----------



## Tra6zon (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Duvar schrieb:


> Leute, ihr könnt echt mal fleißig Fotos posten ich hätte nix dagegen^^
> Komme langsam auch auf den Geschmack



Ich warte auch schon vergebens auf weitere Bilder 

Und ich will nicht lügen. Ich liebäugle auch schon mit dem Case 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Bis wir eins bekommen... kann dauern^^
Wobei erstmal abwarten wie sich die Preise so machen demnächst.


----------



## Bullz (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

beim schlafen kommen einem die besten Ideen   kann man ein zweites Seitenteil ordern ? Das auf der CPU Seite .. und was würde das kosten dann ... 

Möchte mit einem Dremel an der Stelle wo der CPU Lüfter sich befindet ein Loch schneiden.  Für den Transport zu einer LAN wo die Lautstärke zweit ranging ist hätte ich aber gerne zum Schutz ein zweites dabei. Wäre für mich die ideale Lösung.


----------



## Vhailor (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Man man...so langsam macht ihr mir den C7 echt madig Leute  . Aber ok...den Hinweis nehme ich gerne auf.
Die Frage ist nur, welchen farbneutralen Kühler/Lüfter könnt ihr empfehlen? Also silber/weiß/schwarz - wisst ihr da was brauchbares?

edit: also in Kombination mit Flüssigmetall sehe ich da nur den Noctua NH-L9i als Alternative. Dann evtl. mit 25/92er Nachrüstlüfter. Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung?

@bullz: danke für das Bild mit der EVGA 1070...passt super!


----------



## Shaav (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Also der NH-B9 ist definitiv schlechter als der NH-A9x14. Der NH-A9 könnte minimal besser sein. Ich glaube nicht daran.


----------



## Bullz (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Dan hat mir noch nicht geschrieben aber FALLS man ein zweites Seitenteil kaufen kann mach ich das ... Dremmel ...    habe gerade einen Test gemacht offener Seitenteil gegen geschlossen

20 min Prime Shaav Einstellung
72 Grad @1450 Umdrehungen  ( offen ) gegen 75 Grad @ 1680 Umdrehungen ( geschlossen ). Der große Störenfried ist einfach das Luftgitter der einfach viel Krawal macht.  

Würdet ihr das machen ?

https://www2.pic-upload.de/img/32663198/lochideee.jpg


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Meinst den NF-B9? Wieso sollte der schlechter sein als der 14mm A9  
Der NH-A9 25mm performt von der Lautstärke her deutlich besser als der 14mm, allerdings nur wenn das Seitenteil hab ist. Ansonsten kommt es zu Strömungsgeräuschen und der Lüfter wird durch die zu nahe Position am Seitenteil limitiert.

@Bullz, das war auch mein Plan. Allerdings muss man erst einmal an ein zweites Seitenteil kommen. Bisher hat sich Dan dazu noch nicht geäußert, vermutlich möchte er jetzt noch keine Verkaufen um noch Ersatz zu haben, falls es zu einer RMA kommt.

Momentan habe ich auf meinem NH-L9i zwecks Lautstärke und Temps den A9 25mm montiert mit offener Seitenwand. Werde diese erstmal ab lassen, bis ich eine Lösung gefunden habe. Mit dem 25mm Fan hört man den Kühler nämlich gar nicht mehr. Seitenwand kommt momentan nur zwecks Transport ans Gehäuse


----------



## Shaav (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



> Meinst den NF-B9? Wieso sollte der schlechter sein als der 14mm A9


Weil ich es ausprobiert habe.



> Der NH-A9 25mm performt von der Lautstärke her deutlich besser als der 14mm, allerdings nur wenn das Seitenteil hab ist.


Na das hilft ja weiter....


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Mit offenen Seitenteil wird auch der NF-B9 besser performen. Wer die leiseste Kühllösung mit niedrigsten Temps haben möchte, wird das Seitenteil offen lasse wie ich. Mit dem Seitenteil zu und dem 14mm Lüfter, wird mir das System zu warm(10°C wärmer) und zu "laut", mit "laut" meine ich, ich höre den CPU Kühler gerade so raus 
Mit dem Window Kit werden die 25mm in jeder Hinsicht besser performen


----------



## Shaav (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Das mag alles sein, aber ist für die meisten Leute einfach irrelevant.

 Aber warum sollte man denn nicht gleich einen großen Towerkühler verbauen? Der performt doch noch besser.


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Jetzt wirds lächerlich.. das Teil will man ja noch transportieren können


----------



## Bullz (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> @Bullz, das war auch mein Plan. Allerdings muss man erst einmal an ein zweites Seitenteil kommen. Bisher hat sich Dan dazu noch nicht geäußert, vermutlich möchte er jetzt noch keine Verkaufen um noch Ersatz zu haben, falls es zu einer RMA kommt.



Soda ich hab mich beschlossen ich mache es...  weils kein anderer bisher gemacht hat ... und ich steh drauf einen Blödsinn auszuprobieren ;D sonst wird das Leben ja fadt.

Fahre morgen zu Freund und lass das Dremeln. Was meint ihr zwecks Kühlung was besser führt ...

C7 Kühlkörper + A9x14-Lüfter ( 4.3 Ghz @ 1.12 V 6700K ) 
oder
NH-L9i + A9x25mm Lüfter

Glaube erst recht durchs " Loch " kann der 25 mm Lüfter noch mehr davonziehen wie er es hinter dem Gitter tun könnte. 

Nachdem ganzen Gedöns bin ich gespannt wie hoch meine OC Reserven sein werden...


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Der NH-L9i + A9x25mm Lüfter  performt bei gleichen Temperaturen deutlich leiser

Schön vorher abkleben und nehmt eine Führungshilfe


----------



## Bullz (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Der NH-L9i + A9x25mm Lüfter  performt bei gleichen Temperaturen deutlich leiser
> 
> Schön vorher abkleben und nehmt eine Führungshilfe



Verdammt hab schon bestellt ...    hab in meinem Leben noch nie gedremelt ... mein Freund schon .. meinst damit das wir alles abpicken sollen und dann mit ner Führung das Loch schneiden müssen ? Stelle mir das sonst auch ziemlich schwer vor... 

Ich mach das ganze nur das ich noch bessere temps bekomme und das Schaf in den Benchmarks weiter abziehe *grins*


----------



## Vhailor (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die Idee ist super  . Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke müsste doch der Thermalright AXP-100H Muscle mit Loch in der Seitenwand dennoch bündig mit dem Gehäuse abschließen oder? Der ist ja mit unten verbautem Lüfter so nur 1 mm zu hoch. Mit der montierten Seitenwand und Loch für den Kühler sollte das recht bündig sein

Mal kurz zurück zu den 92er Lüftern. Ich hab ein wenig selektiert. Was haltet ihr (auf dem Noctua) von
- Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PWM
- Silent Wings 2 PWM
- Noctua NF B9 redux PMW (wobei der ja nun auch wieder nicht so gut sein soll...)


----------



## bigdaniel (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@Bullz und @ All:

Zum Thema Kühlung:

Ich würde nicht das Seitenteil zerschneiden für 3°C niedrigere Temperaturen und um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren. Es hat sich herausgestellt das der Kühler 0,5-1cm vom Seitenteil entfernt sein sollte, damit keine Luftverwirbelungen entstehen die als störend empfunden werden. Daher gibt es meiner Meinung nach drei Konstellationen die sich als praktikabel herauskristallisiert haben:

*1.) Noctua L9i mit dem default A9x14 FAN (default User)*
+ einfach umsetzbar
+ leise (kaum Verwirbellungen)
+ ausreichende Kühlleistung
- kein OC möglich

*2.) Cooltek LP53 + A9x14 FAN (Advanced User)*
+ leise (kaum Verwirbellungen)
+ ca. 7°C kühler als der L9i
+ evtl. kleine OC Reserven
- teuer
- Lüfter muss mit Kabelbindern fixiert werden

*3.) Nexus Low 7000 R2 mit Noctua A9x14 FAN oder Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 (Modder)*
(Kühler muss unter dem Heatsink angebracht werden)
+ ca. 15-20°C kühler als der L9i
+  OC Reserven
+ leise (kaum Verwirbellungen)
- teuer (import USA)
- Kühler passt nur mit Modding

Wenn jemand also wirklich ernsthaft OC betreiben will bleibt nur Lösung 3. Alles wird nicht viel bringen.

Hier noch ein Bild vom Nexus MOD:


----------



## Bullz (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

danke für die Antwort .. werde mir doch den Cooltek LP53 zulegen

würde trotzdem gerne wissen ob ich ein Seitenteil nachbestellen kann :p  und wenn ich mein Seitenteils danach in den Atom Reaktor reinwerfeeeee solls halt so sein  

p.s Lösung 3 ist echt uffaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bigdaniel (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Seitenteil wird es im Sommer als Zubehör geben, aktuell brauche ich die falls es Reklamationen gibt.


----------



## markus8691 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Könnte so ein Design wie in Grafik1 schon helfen um Luftverwirblungen zu vermeiden, oder sollte es wohl noch gröber sein?
Denn das könnte ich die nächsten paar Tage/Wochen mal auf der Arbeit lasern, kanten und testen


Eventuell aber auch diese Variante2 und dann ein Gitter im Abstand von vielleicht einem cm mit Abstandshülsen befestigen.
Sorry das mit dem Gitter und der Hülse kann ich auf die schnelle nicht grafisch darstellen hab zu Hause gerade kein Solidworks installiert, könnt ihr euch aber bestimmt vorstellen was ich meine 
die Grafiken zeigen die fertige Datei zum lasern natürlich ungekantet.


----------



## the_leon (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

zum testen sollte es reichen ein ersatz Seitenteil aus Pappe zu basteln.
Ich würde mein original Seitenteil nicht für Tests opfern.


----------



## Vhailor (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Argh, wenn nur die Kupfer-Heatpipes nicht wären. Die passen farblich so gar nicht . Den Ultra Vortex gäbe es zum Glück ja auch in schwarz.

@ Daniel / oder all: Das sieht auf dem Bild mit dem Nexus nach 0 Clearence für Heatspreader auf dem RAM aus. Kannst du das bestätigen? Wie hoch dürften die DIMMs beim Nexus maximal sein?


----------



## Huenni92 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hallo,

Ich wollte mich dann auch mal zu wort melden 
ich bin noch nicht so bewandert wie das ist mit hier im forum bilder hochladen ich hoffe es hat geklappt 

mein Build besteht aus:
Grafikkarte. MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X (wird vermutlich nächste woche durch eine MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X ersetzt hat aber die selben maße wie die 1070)
CPU: Intel I7 7700K 
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-L9i
Motherboard: Asrock Z270M-ITX/ac
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200Mhz
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 500GB
Netzteil: Corsair SF600
Gehäuse: DAN A4 SFX

Erstmal einen Dank an Daniel, das Gehäuse ist dir wirklich gelungen ich bin sehr beeindruckt davon 

Ich habe noch ein Paar kleine Worte zu den verbauten Komponenten zu sagen:

Zur Grafikkarte:
Es war ja nicht sicher ob die Karte wegen ihrer Höhe passt. Mein Fazit dazu sie passt gerade so rein, die Stecker vom Netzteil muss man ein bisschen auseinader Fummeln und biegen aber Passt.

Zu dem Prozessor Kühler:
Ich hatte erst den C7 verbaut und wie meine Vorredner schon berichtet haben ist dieser Unglaublich laut im A4, da ich noch von einem kleinen Streaming Rechner den NH-L9i rumliegen hatte hab ich den probiert und ich muss sagen er ist deutlich leiser bei ungefähr den Selben Temperaturen wie der C7. Eventuell werde ich irgendwann nochmal auf den NEXUS wechseln sobald dieser auch in Deutschland verfügbar sein wird (oder ich es nicht mehr abwarten kann  )

Zum Motherboard:
Ich habe zuerst überlegt mir das ASUS Strix Board zu holen hab mich aber wegen Kosten und Verfügbarkeit dann doch zum Asrock umentschieden. Sehr gut finde ich dass der M.2 Slot auf der Oberseite des Boards verbaut ist und nicht wie sonst fast überball auf der Rückseite. Also wenn ich mich nochmal dazu entschließe die alte SSD durch eine M.2 zu ersetzten ist dies auch umsetzbar ohne den halben PC wieder auseinader zu nehmen.

Zum Netzteil:
Dass der Lüfter Laut sein soll kann ich nicht bestätigen. Da hatte ich schon weitaus schlimmeres gehabt. Anfangs als ich das NT neu hatte habe ich ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch von dem Lüfter gehabt aber dies ist mitlerweile verschwunden sodass es nurnoch wenn er stärker gefordert wird ein normales leises rauschen von sich gibt. Fazit dazu absolut Zufriedenstellend.


----------



## borb87 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Super schöne Lösung die Du da gebastelt hast. Kannst Du mir noch nen link zu dem Fan geben? habe mich gefragt, ob ich den Thermalright TY-TR100 darauf anbringen kann auch wenn der Import doch eher Umständlich ist. Habe den Kühler bisher nur um die 60 € gefunden. EDIT: Hat sich erledigt = die beiden Lüfter sind unterschiedlich groß 

hatte den LP53 und probleme mit dem Mainboard. Hat jemand dass asus z170i und kann mir da mit einer sichereren Kühlerlösung helfen.

Da sich hier schon einige gepostet haben die noch KEIN Case haben: auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen gibt es immer wieder ein paar Angebote. Die meisten sind doch extrem überteuert aber hin und wieder ist auch ein netter Verkäufer dabei der Den Preis nicht übertrieben ansetzt.


----------



## LaCain1337 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@Huenni92  bist du zufriedne mit dem MB?  vermisst du den Optischen ausgang? ^^

Hast ne gute GPU ^^  Habe meinen auch Fertig Poste hier auch mal Bilder demnächst. Bin noch etwas Unzufreiden was meine Kühlung für CPU angeht


----------



## Huenni92 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@LaCain ich bin soweit voll zufrieden ich hatte anfangs probleme mit dem XMP Profil die sind aber wie aus dem nichts verschwunden. Der fehlende optische ausgang ist mir auch schon augefallen aber wirklich benötigen tuh ich  nicht da ich meine Lautsprecher über Klinke betreibe und sonst noch ein USB-Headset habe. Am Tv wird das Audio Signal über HDMI übertragen.


----------



## bigdaniel (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Da der Nexus End-Of-Life ist und wirklich schwer zu bekommen ist, hab ich mir überlegt einen eigenen Kühler zu entwickeln. Dieses würde dem Nexus sehr änlich sein und sogar mehr Heatpipes beinhalten. Die Montage des Lüfters (120mm) wäre unterhalb des Heatsinks. Die Montage erfolgt über einen Adapter so dass sich der Lüfter verschieben lässt falls kein Low-Profile RAM vorhanden ist.  Ich überlege diesen mit Noctua zu entwickeln. Würde von eurer Seite ein Interesse an solch einem Kühler bestehen?


----------



## peterundwolf (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Das wäre natürlich sehr interessant, für mich wird es aber zu lange dauern nehme ich an (hatte geplant Anfang März den Rechner zusammenzustellen). 

Wie viel Platz hatte man jetzt noch für den Kühler + Lüfter maximal?


----------



## MDJ (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



borb87 schrieb:


> hatte den LP53 und probleme mit dem Mainboard. Hat jemand dass asus z170i und kann mir da mit einer sichereren Kühlerlösung helfen?


Hatte hier im Thread schon zwei mal darauf hingewiesen, dass der LP53 bei manchen Boards (wie dem Asus Z170I) nicht kompatibel ist. Hast du wohl leider übersehen 
Aber bei der Masse an Text der hier fast täglich reinprasselt kein Wunder 
Bei dem Asus Z170I sollte es, bis auf den LP53, keine großen Einschränkungen bei anderen Kühlern dieser Bauhöhe geben. Zumindest ist mir da gerade nichts bekannt.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Da der Nexus End-Of-Life ist und wirklich schwer zu bekommen ist, hab ich mir überlegt einen eigenen Kühler zu entwickeln. Dieses würde dem Nexus sehr änlich sein und sogar mehr Heatpipes beinhalten. Die Montage des Lüfters (120mm) wäre unterhalb des Heatsinks. Die Montage erfolgt über einen Adapter so dass sich der Lüfter verschieben lässt falls kein Low-Profile RAM vorhanden ist.  Ich überlege diesen mit Noctua zu entwickeln. Würde von eurer Seite ein Interesse an solch einem Kühler bestehen?



Ja, wenn er mit dem Sockel 2011-3 kompatibel wäre.


----------



## bigdaniel (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich hab selbst den 2011-3 Narrow Ilm also JA


----------



## -Xe0n- (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Für einen der auch auf 1150 Sockel passt bin ich zu haben
2011 boards werden die wenigsten haben

Edit:
Das er auch ohne Lp ram montierbar sein soll finde ich gut. Ich bezweifel das sich jemand neuen ram kaufen würde nur um paar Grad Kühlere Temps zu bekommen. Bevor LP ram nötig wird, würde ich den Kühler lieber nicht über die ram Slots hinaus gucken lassen


----------



## b1te (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die Idee mit dem Kühler finde ich erstmal super. Er sollte jedoch zwecks Kompatibilität nicht zu ausladend werden. -Xe0n- hat da ganz recht, das Ding muss mit normalem RAM, der ggf. auch nen "kleinen" Heatspreader (z.B. Kingston Fury, Corsair Vengeance LP, etc.) drauf hat funktionieren. Als Designvorschlag bzw. zur Orientierung fände ich da z.B. einen Thermalright AXP-100H mit unter dem Kühlkörper montiertem Lüfter super spannend.


----------



## Bullz (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Da der Nexus End-Of-Life ist und wirklich schwer zu bekommen ist, hab ich mir überlegt einen eigenen Kühler zu entwickeln. Dieses würde dem Nexus sehr änlich sein und sogar mehr Heatpipes beinhalten. Die Montage des Lüfters (120mm) wäre unterhalb des Heatsinks. Die Montage erfolgt über einen Adapter so dass sich der Lüfter verschieben lässt falls kein Low-Profile RAM vorhanden ist.  Ich überlege diesen mit Noctua zu entwickeln. Würde von eurer Seite ein Interesse an solch einem Kühler bestehen?



Auf jeden Fall .. die Zeiten von ATX sind gezählt ..   oder liest ihr irgendwo von einem " neuartigen super tollen ATX " Tower ? ..  Vor 20 Jahren fand ich es schon komisch ein Pc zwar groß ist aber zum Großteil nur leerer Raum sich in ihm befindet. 

Wenn du den Kühler angehst auf jeden Fall auf 

1.) Er muss bei normalen Ram passen..           der standart Dau da draußen hat keine Ahnung wie hoch sein Ram ist und SOLL es auch nicht wissen müssen
2.) Einhalten der Norm für den Sockel das man nicht mit den Spannungswandler kollidiert. 
3.) Soweit es geht alle möglichen Sockel unterschützen
4.) Performance  muss besser sein wie alles bisherige in dieser Baumform Klasse.
5.) Preis muss nicht low end sein. Dein DAN ist Objektiv auch teuer aber es ist ein Erfolg.  Für mich persönlich fand ich den Preis nicht so schlimm da ich ein Gehäuse nicht vorhabe oft zu wechseln.  Eine Kumpeln haben ihre Gehäuse über 7 Jahre mittlerweile ? Also was sind 250 Euro auf 5 Jahre ? ....  beim Kühler seh ich das ähnlich. Wennst das beste in dieser Kategorie anbietest der alles kühlt bis 1xx Watt ? .. warum sollte ich wechseln wenn ich kein hardcore Ocler bin ?


----------



## Vhailor (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Auf jeden Fall bin ich für einen solchen Kühler!
Hab mir am WE schon gedacht, dass der Nexus EOL ist, weil den kein Shop mehr vorrätig hat.

Der Kühler analog zum Nexus macht denke ich viel Sinn. Solange der ausladende Mainboards berücksichtigt und ein wenig Spielraum für RAM-Heatspreader lässt bin ich gerne bereit dafür was springen zu lassen. Die UVP am Ende sollte mMn die geringsten Sorgen verursachen.
Nur bitte kein Klicki-Bunti Konzept mir Kupfer Heatpipes, Alufinnen, schwarzer Halterung und blauem Lüfter (Silverstone lässt grüßen). Und wenns geht verzinkte Grundplatte. Bitte keine aufliegenden, blanken Pipes  !!
Kompatibel natürlich zu aktuellen Standards - 115X und AM4. Spezialfälle könnten über Zubehör-Platte / Montage Kit laufen.

btw: Finde ich stark, dass du das DAN Universum weiter ausbaust


----------



## the_leon (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

1511, AM4 und 2011-3 Narrow wären ideal


----------



## MDJ (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Und wenns geht verzinkte Grundplatte.


Einigen wir uns lieber auf Vernickelt


----------



## LaCain1337 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Kupfer Bodenplatte ist doch besser :/


----------



## MDJ (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Kupfer Bodenplatte ist doch besser :/


So war es ja auch gemeint. Eine vernickelte Kupferbodenplatte


----------



## sasparilla (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Also Interesse hätte ich auch an einem maßgeschneiderten Kühler für mein a4. Allerdings müsste der schon  deutlich besser / anders / oder angepasster sein an das a4 (fragt mich nicht wie) als L9i oder Konsorten. Sonst lohnt sich das zumindest für mich nicht. Evtl. kombiniert mit einer Gummilippe drumherum, damit nur mit kalter Luft durch die Seitenwand gekühlt wird unter Berücksichtigung von Strömungsgeräuschen, oder so was in der Art) am besten mit einem großen flachen 120er Lüfter, der über das gesamte Board lüftet.


Wollte außerdem auch nochmal Lob an den / die Schöpfer des Case loswerden. Habe es mir am We mal genau zu Gemüte geführt und muss wirklich sagen, dass es ein Traum ist. Und die Verarbeitung ist auch klasse. Nahezu perfekt (und da bin ich schon empfindlich was das angeht). Verfolge das Projekt von Anfang an und freue mir echt einen Ast. Hoffentlich ist das Strix bald verfügbar, kann es kaum erwarten das Teil fertig zu bauen. Danke dafür!


----------



## LaCain1337 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hat die Riser karte vllt eine Leistungsberechtigt auf die GPU ?  (Reduzierung der Leistung oder sowas ?)


----------



## BlackTama (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Von meiner Seite besteht ein großes Interesse an einem Custom-Lüfter für dein Case. Wenn du damit in den Leistungsbereich von deiner Nexusmod kömmen könntest wäre das ein absoluter Knaller! Und Preislich würde ich dir da Raten einfach zu verlangen was es kostet, solange es nicht über 100€ geht. Ich bin der Meinung dass eine qualitativ hochwertige (Mini?)Serie gut ankommen wird.


----------



## Horrocko (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



BlackTama schrieb:


> Und Preislich würde ich dir da Raten einfach zu verlangen was es kostet


Na, ob er sich wirklich die Mühe macht, ein hochwertiges Stück Hardware zu entwickeln, um es dann ohne Gewinn zu verscheuern?


----------



## saesh89 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Meinst du evtl ein PCI riser Kabel?  Womit die graka "um die ecke" ans Mainboard gesteckt wird? 
Also wenn du das meinst,  ich hab das auch verbaut und ich merke da keinerlei Unterschied,  auch die Benchmarks sind identisch unter den gegebenen schwankenden von mal zu mal.  
Man sollte nur mit den Kabeln aufpassen,  die sind sehr empfindlich und gehen echt schnell kaputt.


----------



## Bullz (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Soda ... habe den CoolTek LP53 mit A9x14 gemoddet und jetzt durch prime gequält ( Shav Einstellungen )  und auch schon hier eingetragen
DAN A4 - thermal benchmarks - Google Tabellen

Pic-Upload.de - 20170215_160142.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - 20170215_160148.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - 20170215_160154.jpg
Pic-Upload.de - 20170215_164530.jpg
https://www.pic-upload.de/view-32688504/lp53Lfter.jpg.html


Von der Kühlleistung her sind sich bei mir der C7 mit A9x14 und der CoolTek LP53 mit A9x14 sehr ähnlich von der Kühlleistung... also DAN seine 7 Grad besser hätte ich nicht gemessen. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich den Kühler 90 Grad gedreht parallel zum Ram drehe und das IO Panel weglasse ...  

Aberrrrrrrrrrrrrr endlich hab ich kein Turbinen Geräusch fast verschwunden. Obwohl der C7 größer ist und man eigentlich von einem größeren Kühler mehr Leistung erwarten müsste schafft er es nicht im DAN gegeben über den merklich kleineren LP53. 

Ich bin jetzt happy das ich die Idee die ich vor 1.5 Jahren hatte umsetzten konnte wie ich es will.  Das DAN kann einen high End Prozessor mit leichter Übertaktung kühlen wenn man gewissen Dinge beachtet ...  köpfen, Kühlerpositionen, IO Panel weglassen,  Spannung rumspielen und nicht dem BIOS die " Saft"steuerung überlassen !! ich bin so zufrieden das ich nicht mal auf den DAN Kühler wechseln würde... das wäre bei mir erst fällig wenn ein neuer CPU mit noch mehr Verlustleistung gäbe... <-- das soll schon was heißen bei mir


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Bullz schrieb:


> Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich den Kühler 90 Grad gedreht parallel zum Ram drehe und das IO Panel weglasse ...



Das hat keinen Einfluss auf die Performance. Habe ich mal ausprobiert

Das ist der Grund, wieso ich den C7 und Noctua lieber selber getestet habe, anstatt random Reviews zu vertrauen. So weiß man wenigstens das die Testparameter identisch ist. Bei den Tests muss man das hoffen, wenn es nicht gerade vertraubare Seiten wie Tomshardware etc sind


----------



## Vhailor (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



MDJ schrieb:


> So war es ja auch gemeint. Eine vernickelte Kupferbodenplatte



Ach verdammt, ups . Genau das war gemeint.

@bullz: Na das sieht ja aus, als wäre der Kühler genau für das MB entwickelt worden


----------



## Bullz (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Das hat keinen Einfluss auf die Performance. Habe ich mal ausprobiert
> 
> Das ist der Grund, wieso ich den C7 und Noctua lieber selber getestet habe, anstatt random Reviews zu vertrauen. So weiß man wenigstens das die Testparameter identisch ist. Bei den Tests muss man das hoffen, wenn es nicht gerade vertraubare Seiten wie Tomshardware etc sind



Ok danke .. das ist es einfach nur Voodoo ... da es wie angegossen passt lass ich es so.. 



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ach verdammt, ups . Genau das war gemeint.
> 
> @bullz: Na das sieht ja aus, als wäre der Kühler genau für das MB entwickelt worden



jep


----------



## bigdaniel (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Jeder der einen Nexus Low 7000 R2 haben will, der hat nun die Chance dazu. Nexus ist zwar der Entwickler aber der eigentliche Hersteller bietet den Kühler auch an. Dies hat ein User im Hardforum herausgefunden. Der Kühler heißt dort CoolJag Falcon 2 und ist auch bei einem Shop in Deutschland für 35€ erhältlich.

Viele Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## LaCain1337 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hallo Daniel

Ist dieser Hiermit gemeint?  klick


----------



## Bullz (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hab Realbench angeschmissen und die Temps mit und ohne Seitenteil verglichen nach 30 Minuten.  Hab LP53 mit A9x14 Lüfter und 1070 SC von EVGA 

Pic-Upload.de - SeitenteilVergleich.jpg

280 RPM weniger RPM bei 3 Grad Kühler
3 Grad weniger NVME SSD
170 RPM weniger bei GPU

Finde ihr den Unterschied " gewaltig " ? .. hätte nicht gedacht das zwischen Luftlöcher und nix doch so ein großer Unterschied sein kann.  Frage stellt sich mir nun ob man die Temps irgendwie noch weiter runter bekommt ohne das Seitenteil runter zu nehmen .. eventuell wird das Windows Kit da etwas verbessern können ?


----------



## MDJ (17. Februar 2017)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Bullz schrieb:


> Frage stellt sich mir nun ob man die Temps irgendwie noch weiter runter bekommt ohne das Seitenteil runter zu nehmen ..



Undervolting und / oder Flüssigmetall 
Allein mit Undervolting kannst du da noch paar Grad rausholen, ohne die CPU zerlegen zu müssen.


----------



## Bullz (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Alles längst erledigt .. die Frage ist ob man mit dem Seitenteil noch irgendwie optimieren kann ( egal was man verbaut hat )


----------



## Xbow119 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir gestern das Gehäuse, bei einem sehr lieben Kickstarter Unterstützer, kaufen können und bin gerade dabei mir die Komponenten zusammen zu stellen. Trotz der vielen guten Tipps hier,  schwanke ich noch mit folgenden Fragen und vielleicht erbahmt sich ein weiterer lieber Mensch und hilft mir bei der Entscheidung (generell ist mir Qualität und Laufruhe wichtiger als der Preis):

- Ist die Lautstärke vom  Corsair Netzteil wirklich Glücksache? Gibt es eine gute Alternative?
- Ich würde gerne für den Core I7-7700 (K brauche ich wahrscheinlich nicht und keine Lust zu köpfen) den CoolJag Falcon 2 verbauen.   
  Wo kann man diesen  bekommen?
- Welches Mainboard eignet sich am Besten, ich lese oft das Asrock, kann mir einer vielleicht dem zustimmen, vielleicht noch eine gute 
  Alternative? Welches Asrock dann eigentlich?  Wie bekomme ich den Sockel raus? 
- Was ist den Soundtechnisch empfehlenswert?

Hatte bis jetzt immer Gaming Notebooks und bin leider nicht mehr auf dem laufenden.

Vielen Dank schon mal für etwaige Mühen  Ich poste dann auch fleißig Bilder, versprochen 

LG, Marco


----------



## the_leon (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Das Corsair SF450 ist definitiv leise, das SF600 nicht unbedingt.
Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als CPU würde ich klar die K Version empfehlen, da der Wiederverkaufswert höher ist, und du ihn besser auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen kannst.
Intel Core i7-7700K, 4x 4.20GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

AsRock MB:
ASRock Z270M-ITX/ac Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Soundtechnisch gefällt mir der ALC892 nicht so, da würde ich entweder die Sound Blaster OMNI
Creative Blaster Omni Surround 5.1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder statt dem günstigen AsRock Board ein anderes empfehlen:
MSI Z270I Gaming Pro Carbon AC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
http://geizhals.de/asrock-fatal1ty-....html?hloc=at&hloc=de&hloc=pl&hloc=uk&hloc=eu

Den Kühler gibz bei Amazon.com 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B002FKJHFW/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Vhailor (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Xbow119 schrieb:


> - Welches Mainboard eignet sich am Besten, ich lese oft das Asrock, kann mir einer vielleicht dem zustimmen, vielleicht noch eine gute
> Alternative? Welches Asrock dann eigentlich?  Wie bekomme ich den Sockel raus?
> - Was ist den Soundtechnisch empfehlenswert?


Moin Marco, erste Fragen siehe Leon.
Sockel für deinen Intel 7700 = 1151, Chipsatz Z270, B250 oder H270 - je nach Bedarf. AMD = AM4, Chipsatz X370, B350 oder X300 - je nach Bedarf.

Was den Sound angeht streiten sich Geister. USB-DAC ist definitv empfehlenswert. Onboard geht sicher bei High-End-Boards...aber nur, wenn dir Sound nicht wichtig ist. Dann ist die Frage, ob du aktiv oder passiv (Regal-) Boxen betreiben möchtest.
Ich nutze bspw. einen Denon PMA-50 als USB-DAC. Den gibts auch ohne Verstärker-Komponente als DA-300 für ~300 Euro. Laut diversen Tests ein super P/L. Kommt ganz darauf an, wieviel Geld du ausgeben willst.


----------



## bigdaniel (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die letzten zwei Abende habe ich am neuen Heatsink gearbeitet. 


Der Projektname ist HSLP-48. Der Kühler basiert auf dem AXP-100 ist jedoch größer. Er hat fast die gleiche Größe wie der Nexus. Aktuell plane ich mit Thermalright zusammenzuarbeiten. Dann könnte ich den Kühler mit dem TY-100 Lüfter kombinieren. Der Lüfter wird mit Anti-Vibrations-Gummis fixiert. Dies ermöglicht eine flexible Montage und man kann den Lüfter so montieren das er optimal passt. Der Kühler ermöglicht die Verwendung von Arbeitsspeicher mit normaler Bauhöhe. Es folgen ein paar Renderings. Ich werde einen neuen Thread in den nächsten Tagen aufmachen.


----------



## Shutterfly (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

DAN wird groß. Erst das Gehäuse, nun der Kühler, bald Radiatoren, Lüfter etc


----------



## tobse2004 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Sieht Hammer aus!
Für was ist die Unterbrechung bei den Lamellen?


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Sieht Hammer aus!
> Für was ist die Unterbrechung bei den Lamellen?



Vermutlich um Zugang zur Befestigung zu haben. (Per Schraubendreher etc.)


----------



## tobse2004 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



PrincePaul schrieb:


> Vermutlich um Zugang zur Befestigung zu haben. (Per Schraubendreher etc.)



Stimmt an sowas hatte ich grad gar nicht gedacht, weil den C7 muss man zum Beispiel nicht von oben verschrauben. 
Aber klingt natürlich sinnvoll


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ja stimmt, der kommt ja mit Stehbolzen...
Wäre auf jeden Fall auch eine Option - muss ja nur anderes Zubehör in die Box.


----------



## Xbow119 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



the_leon schrieb:


> Das Corsair SF450 ist definitiv leise, das SF600 nicht unbedingt.
> Corsair SF450 450W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Als CPU würde ich klar die K Version empfehlen, da der Wiederverkaufswert höher ist, und du ihn besser auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen kannst.
> ...




Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

- Reicht denn das 450er für eine Nvidia 1080 und einem 7700K ? 
- Den K werde ich dann doch nehmen, da ich mich jetzt doch für das Köpfen entschieden habe.
- Sound technisch betreibe ich hauptsächlich ein Headset (Beyerdynamix MMX 300), der Sound muss nicht ultra sein, aber schon was taugen. 
- Das MSI bord und das letztere Asrock gefallen mir sehr gut, nur das der M2 Slot auf der Rückseite ist macht mir Bauchschmwerzen, ist das nicht zu warm für die SSD?
- Den Kühler gibt es leider nicht bei Amazon, die liefern den nicht nach Deutschland, somit weis ich momentan echt nicht was für einer drauf soll. Der von DAN braucht sicher noch eine ganze Weile 

Bin jetzt aber schon mal weiter und es fehlt nicht mehr viel


----------



## Xbow119 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Moin Marco, erste Fragen siehe Leon.
> Sockel für deinen Intel 7700 = 1151, Chipsatz Z270, B250 oder H270 - je nach Bedarf. AMD = AM4, Chipsatz X370, B350 oder X300 - je nach Bedarf.
> 
> Was den Sound angeht streiten sich Geister. USB-DAC ist definitv empfehlenswert. Onboard geht sicher bei High-End-Boards...aber nur, wenn dir Sound nicht wichtig ist. Dann ist die Frage, ob du aktiv oder passiv (Regal-) Boxen betreiben möchtest.
> Ich nutze bspw. einen Denon PMA-50 als USB-DAC. Den gibts auch ohne Verstärker-Komponente als DA-300 für ~300 Euro. Laut diversen Tests ein super P/L. Kommt ganz darauf an, wieviel Geld du ausgeben willst.



Dank auch an dir. 

- Wieso finde ich kein Kühler für den Sockel 1151 !? Oder ist dieser identisch mit dem 1150? Der CPU Kühler erweist sich nun so langsam als harte Nuss, das wird ja noch lustig.


----------



## Tra6zon (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Definitiv geile Optik!
Würde ich mir zulegen, wenn ich das Case dazu hätte


----------



## tobse2004 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

So ich habe auch nochmal etwas rumgebastelt was die Kabel Verlegung angeht. 

System:

Asus Z270i
Intel 7700K
16 GB GSkill Ripjaws 3200 CL15
Corsair SF600
Gigabyte GTX1080 G1 Gaming
Samsung SM961 250GB
Samsung Evo 840 500GB
Crucial MX300 500GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test folgen noch. 
CPU wird auch bei Zeiten noch geköpft


----------



## the_leon (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> So ich habe auch nochmal etwas rumgebastelt was die Kabel Verlegung angeht.
> 
> System:
> 
> ...



Das SF450 reicht bei dir auch, und zusätzlich ist es leiser


----------



## tobse2004 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ja ich weiß das es reicht [emoji51]
Aber leiser kann ich nicht sagen. Bis jetzt ist es nicht ein einziges Mal angesprungen. 
Waren aber auch noch keine langen Belastungen dabei. 
Wobei gegen meinen alten Tower ist alles leiser [emoji23]


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

wieviel kostet das case denn eigentlich?


----------



## tobse2004 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wieviel kostet das case denn eigentlich?



DAN Cases A4-SFX Mini-ITX Gaming-Gehause - schwarz

259,90€


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Danke


----------



## Vhailor (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Für alle, die gerne Testberichte unserer geliebten Gehäuses verfolgen, gibt es was Neues von Globetrotters:

DAN A4 SFX  The World’s Ultimate Smallest Gaming Case |  Glob3trotters 

Zitat: Dan, we salute you and thank you for this case !


----------



## Bullz (1. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

die 1080 ti scheint doch günstiger wie erwartet ... deswegen meine Frage...

verwendet irgendwer hier eine 980 TI oder eine andere Grafikkarte die 250 Watt Verlustleistung hat .. wie sieht mit Lautstärke und Temperaturentwicklung im Gehäuse aus ... falls die Dinger überhaupt passen...


----------



## Lowmotion (9. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Jetzt habe ich den Thread zum kommenden lp Kühler doch noch durchgelesen und frage mich, ob ein solcher Kühler auf dem Markt fehlt? Das DAN A4 hat ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, aber ein DAN HSLP ist ein Kühler unter Vielen. Selbst wenn er besser sein sollte, so wird der Preis auch höher ausfallen.

Interessanter fände ich statt Heatpipes einen Micro Wasserkühler. Ich experimentiere mit einer Corsair Kühlung herum (gab es umsonst). Mit 7v ist sie lautlos. Und aktuell reicht jeder Radiator zum Kühlen aus. Die Lüfter bzw. der Lüfter mit 7v ist ebenfall lautlos. Auf 12v ist das unerträglich. Die Kühlleistung reicht für maximales OC aus und die maximale Lautsträrke ist sehr erträglich. Und das sage ich als Feind von AiOs.

Hydro Series™ H5 SF Flacher CPU-Flussigkeitskuhler

Der Corsair geht in diese Richtung, nur sieht den Ausweg in einem Radiallüfter, der die Luft im dazu passenden Gehäuse nach hinten hinausbefördert.


----------



## IssaP (9. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nur weil es eine Wasserkühlung ist, muss es nicht besser kühlen, es kommt immer auf die Fläche an und die ist im A4-SFX halt extrem begrenzt. Bei einer normalen Wasserkühlung hat man ja den Vorteil, dass man die Fläche gegenüber Luftkühlern extrem vergrößern kann, was hier halt nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Lowmotion (10. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Heatpipes sind nicht flexibel. Ein Radiator kann variabel in der Höhe auf jedem Board montiert werden, eventuell auch leicht versetzt, da der Schlauch flexibler ist.


----------



## IssaP (10. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Stimmt eigentlich, das einzige Problem wäre dann, dass man den Radiator an den Löchern des Seitenteils festschrauben müsste und ich weiß nicht ob die groß genug oder zu groß dafür sind. Ich weiß auch nicht ob das den potentiellen Kunden vom Aussehen gefallen würde.


----------



## Lowmotion (10. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Der H5 hat ein Montage Blech, welches mit der Verschraubung des Mainboardes kombiniert wird. Das hält.

Radiator 12cm: 27mm
Radiatorfeld innen: 17mm
Lüfter 100mm-120mm: 12mm
Pumpe zB. Asetek: 285mm

27mm + 12mm + 28.5mm = 67,5mm
10mm kann man beim Radiator herausholen. Die restlichen 7,5mm muss man bei der Pumpe einsparen.


----------



## bigdaniel (24. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hier mal die Updates zum A4-SFX v.2.0 das ein paar Optimierungen erfahren wird:


- Abdeckung für den Grafikkarten-Montageausschnitt
- Die geschraubten Motherboard Abstandshalter werden gegen eingestanzte getauscht
- Der USB Port wird besser zentriert
- Die Gehäusefüße werden gegen verschraubbare Gummifüße mit Mitallkern getauscht, die genau so aussehen wie die Vorherigen
- Die Montagelöcher für die Festplattenmontage ohne HDD-Bay wurden entfernt, weil diese kaum benutzt werden. 
- Ich überlege noch eine Möglichkeit zu finden einen optionalen 92mm Lüfter an die Position des HDD-Bays zu bekommen.


----------



## bigdaniel (24. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Version 2.0 unterstützt nun auch einen Lüfter im Boden, wenn man den HDD-Käfig nicht verbaut.
Dafür wurde der HDD-Käfig leicht überarbeitet, so dass die Vibrationsdämpfer genau den Abstand für die Maße eines 92mm Lüfters haben.


----------



## Xbow119 (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

So da bin ich wieder. System ist nun zusammen und macht anständig Lärm. Aber eins nach dem anderem  

Der Zusammenbau und Werdegang:

Juhu die Teile sind da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes das Netzteil rein (Corsair SF450), so weit so gut, danach die CPU (I7 7700), man sitzt die stramm im Board, da  hat man ja Angst den Hebel runter zu drücken, Kühler (LP53), Lüfter (Noctua) und SSD (Samsung EVO 960 1T) aufs Mainboard (MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon AC) und rein damit ins Gehäuse. 
Jetzt noch RAM drauf (G. Skill Z 3200 2x 8Gig.). Nach kurzem Gefummel mit dem Kabeln kam die Kraka dran (ASUS Rog Strix 1080). Done! Ein Dank an DAN, die Anleitung ist mal erste Sahne, hat echt geholfen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit so gut, Monitor ran und Netzkabel rein = Glücklich sein -> von wegen. Jede Menge rote LED´s und ein schwarzen Bildschirm (On, off?! Druff drücken bringt auch nichts). 
Hm, mal schnell ins Mainboard Handbuch geschaut (ja ich weiß, das nächste Handbuch, zwei Handbücher an einem Abend sollte als Mann dann auch für die nächsten zwei Jahre reichen) und siehe da, die LED´s an dem RAM sind so ok, nur die andere sagt CPU nicht erkannt. 
Verdammt, wahrscheinlich gleich mal die CPU mit dem brutalem Hebel zerstört, ne falsch gedacht, Kabel vom Netzteil irgendwie falsch. Also Um klemmen und neuer Versuch. 
Juhu CPU läuft, aber gleich der nächste Dämpfer, eine neue LED leuchtet, Handbuch wieder studiert (ich will nichts hören!) und siehe da, GPU nicht erkannt. 
Jetzt habe ich ja Erfahrung und mein erster Verdacht erhärtet sich, beide Stromkabel müssen an die Kraka. Als Strippenzieher tauge ich ja nicht viel  
Der dritte Versuch macht mich glücklich, ich habe ein Bild!!!!
Fix WIN 10 Pro drauf, in, haltet euch fest, 5 Minuten. per USB Stick. Nach dem ersten Geschwindigkeitsrausch, gleich mal Treiber und Games drauf. Ach du Sch….., was fiept und schleift denn da so?!?!?? Ist das "Stand der Technik" heutzutage? 
Ok erst mal Zocken. Nach 5 Minuten gleich der nächste Schock, das System pfeift aus allen Löchern. Das Ding ist ja lauter wie mein Gaming Notebook, das müssen locker 60 Dezibel sein. 
Also Kraka raus und zurück zum Lieferanten. Fix eine MSI bestellt und rein damit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis = kein Lüfterschleifen mehr, aber immer noch unerträgliches fiepen und quälende Geräusch Kulisse. 
Kurz vor dem Fensterwurf konnte ich mich doch zurückhalten und aufraffen das System schrittweise zu belasten. Als erstes die CPU, auch unter maximaler Last =  unhörbar, echt klasse Kühlkörper und Lüfter (danke für den Tipp von euch). 
Zweite Stufe, der GPU Stresstest, Ergebnis =  Lüfter laufen selbst nach 10 Minuten Vollast nur bei 1300 RPM, also die können es auch nicht sein. 
Da bleibt nur noch ein Übeltäter, Trommelwirbel, der Stromspender. Also fix den Finger rein, denn das muss der Netzteillüfter sein. Nach dem erzwungenem Laufverbot, siehe da, Toten Stille.  Also Corsair Müll raus, neues Netzteil rein und wieder glücklich sein  
Erst mal eins finden, damit nicht gleich das nächste Drama anfängt. Nach langer Recherche wird es ein Silverstone SST-SX700-LPT. Ist nun unterwegs und bis dahin hilft nur mein gutes Headset oder Ohrstöpsel. 

Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## the_leon (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Mit den Silverstone SFX Dingern hab ich wirklich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht!

Dann lieber mal ein 2. SF450 versuchen, evtl hast du nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt, oder das von Enermax, das bis 450w auch unhörbar ist (mehr sollte dein System nicht ziehen)


----------



## VWGT (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wäre cool wenn das nächste dann a4 vielleicht Klinkenanschlüsse in der Front hat ( Headset direkt einstecken da case auf dem Schreibtisch )

Die ganze Problematik mit Kühlern könnte man ja umgehen mit ein paar millimetern mehr breite


----------



## d4rkzone (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



the_leon schrieb:


> Mit den Silverstone SFX Dingern hab ich wirklich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht!
> 
> Dann lieber mal ein 2. SF450 versuchen, evtl hast du nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt, oder das von Enermax, das bis 450w auch unhörbar ist (mehr sollte dein System nicht ziehen)



Mein SF600 gibt bei höherer Belastung auch Quietsch- und Zirpgeräusche von sich, scheint also ein Problem der Auslegung zu sein. Ist aber nicht so laut, dass es wirklich stören würde.


----------



## Xbow119 (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



the_leon schrieb:


> Mit den Silverstone SFX Dingern hab ich wirklich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht!
> 
> Dann lieber mal ein 2. SF450 versuchen, evtl hast du nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt, oder das von Enermax, das bis 450w auch unhörbar ist (mehr sollte dein System nicht ziehen)



Ich habe nun zwei mal erlebt, das ein Corsair Netzteil extrem laut wird. Für mich ist die Marke gestorben. Das Silverstone hat auch ein 120mm Lüfter drin, der eigentlich Besserung bringen sollte.

Als nächstes Problem bleibt noch das Spulenfiepen der GPU. Dies könnte, nach etlichen Meinungen im Netzt, auch an einem Netzteil liegen.


----------



## bigdaniel (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Update:


So wird der A4-SFX v2 und Window Kit Karton aussehen. Die neuen Samples vom Window Kit mit Cutouts für eine besser Belüftung bekomme ich zeitgleich mit den v2 Samples, dann gibt es Bilder und Tests.


----------



## IssaP (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wenn die geschraubten Abstandshalter gegen gestanzte getauscht werden, entfällt die Möglichkeit die Abstandshalter gegen kürzere zu tauschen? Mehrere Leute aus dem Hardforum haben ja die 7mm Abstandshalter gegen 4mm getauscht. Ich nehme mal an der Grund das Verfahren zu ändern ist, dass beim Einstanzen weniger Fehler passieren als beim Schneiden der Gewinde?


----------



## Gast20180319 (25. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



IssaP schrieb:


> Wenn die geschraubten Abstandshalter gegen gestanzte getauscht werden, entfällt die Möglichkeit die Abstandshalter gegen kürzere zu tauschen? Mehrere Leute aus dem Hardforum haben ja die 7mm Abstandshalter gegen 4mm getauscht. Ich nehme mal an der Grund das Verfahren zu ändern ist, dass beim Einstanzen weniger Fehler passieren als beim Schneiden der Gewinde?



Hmm irgendwie hast du da nur von "Wand bis zur Tapete" gedacht...
Die gestanzten Abstandhalter bekommen doch auch ein Gewinde ? Oder wie willst du dein Mainboard festschrauben  ?
Naja ist halt eher für den Endverbraucherkomfort gedacht denke ich, musst halt keine Abstandshalter mehr reindrehen.

Außerdem könnte man so noch etwas mehr Platz zur Seite gewinnen...



@daniel , würde bzw, bringt der optionale 92 mm Lüfter überhaupt merklich was ?
Hast du da schon was getestet ?


----------



## IssaP (26. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Dass die auf der einen Seite noch immer ein Gewinde haben, sollte wohl klar sein... Mir ging es um die Seite, mit denen die Abstandshalter in der Trennwand des Gehäuses befestigt sind. Nach meinem Verständnis werden die da ja dann nicht mehr reingeschraubt, sondern wie auch immer reingestanzt, wodurch die Möglichkeit entfällt, die Abstandshalter gegen kürzere zu tauschen. Andererseits ist dann die Frage, wie viele Kunden wirklich die Abstandshalter tauschen (dürften wahrscheinlich nur sehr wenige "Verrückte" sein).


----------



## Vhailor (26. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Mal ne vll blöde Frage - wenn ich 3mm bei den Abstandshaltern einspare...dann sollte doch der Thermalright AXP-100H Muscle mit unten montiertem Lüfter passen. Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler  ?

PS:
Das mit dem 92er Lüfter würde mich auch interessieren. Zumal ja noch das ein oder andere Kabel dalang verlegt werden müsste, wo dann der Lüfter wäre.


----------



## LaCain1337 (26. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hab gerade entdeckt das das DAN case System ein Konkurrenten bekommen könnte ^^    DER KONKURRENT


----------



## dark_blue (26. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

He Daniel

Die Idee mit dem Lüfter finde ich klasse, würde ich mir bei meinen A4 auch noch wünschen.  Aber ich will mal nicht meckern.


Was würdet du den davon halten in den Mainbordschlitten halterungslöcher für SSD/HDD oder den HDD-Käfig zu Planen? Denn dann hätte man mehr Platz für Speicherplatz und könnte das Case z.B. auch als Server oder NAS nutzen, wo man eh keinen 3D-Beschleuniger benötigt. 

Zudem wäre es vielleicht eine Überlegung, eine zusätzliche alternative Front/Deckel variante anzubieten. Mit Taster/USB/Audio-Klinke für jene denen etwas fehlt.  









bigdaniel schrieb:


> Version 2.0 unterstützt nun auch einen Lüfter im Boden, wenn man den HDD-Käfig nicht verbaut.
> Dafür wurde der HDD-Käfig leicht überarbeitet, so dass die Vibrationsdämpfer genau den Abstand für die Maße eines 92mm Lüfters haben.


----------



## kojampel (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wo bekommt man denn 3mm kürzere abstandshalter? Die Idee klingt echt gut und dann würde ich mir auch den AXP100 einbauen müsste dann ja passen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Sorry,  aber wenn ich nichts übersehen habe, dann dürfte die slotblende doch nicht mehr passen wenn ihr gekürzte Abstandshalter verwendet.

Oder habt ihr euch jetzt alle gegen die Benutzung der Slot Blende entschieden?


----------



## kojampel (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ja das könnte passieren aber wenn ich dafür einen deutlich leistungsstärkeren CPU Kühler in das Gehäuse einbauen kann ist es mir persönlich egal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Viele haben ja sowieso aus Temperaturgründen die Blende weggelassen...


----------



## kojampel (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Aber nochmal zu meiner Frage, wo bekomme ich die kürzeren Schrauben ? Beziehungsweise haben die einen speziellen Namen ? Finde immer nur die 6,5mm schrauben wenn ich danach suche.


----------



## bigdaniel (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Such mal nach: Distanzbolzen/Abstandshalter/Stand Off    Gewinde: M3 In der Bucht wirst du da leicht fündig. Unter 5mm Kopflänge wird es aber schwierig.


----------



## kojampel (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Danke Daniel!
Aber für den AXP 100 reicht ja sogar schon 1mm gespart


----------



## Vhailor (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

2mm meine ich. Ganz genau waren das doch 1,x mm wenn ich mich recht entsinne?

@Kojampel: Wärst du so gut, deine Erfahrungen mit der Kombi hier zu posten, wenn du schneller bist als ich?
Ich warte noch ein paar Tage auf AM4+ITX... ich will eigentlich keinen Intel kaufen, aber wenn AMD nicht bald aufhört uns zu ignorieren, kaufe ich aus Protest blau.

@Daniel: Die HoF startet ja Ende April/Anfang Mai. Wie sehen da deine Überlegungen für die AMD-Fraktion aus? Nach heutigem Stand würde man die ja leider außen vor lassen  ?!


----------



## Xbow119 (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



the_leon schrieb:


> Mit den Silverstone SFX Dingern hab ich wirklich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht!
> 
> Dann lieber mal ein 2. SF450 versuchen, evtl hast du nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt, oder das von Enermax, das bis 450w auch unhörbar ist (mehr sollte dein System nicht ziehen)



Das Silverstone ist etwas leiser, aber die Lüftersteuerung nervt extrem. Der Lüfter ist ständig am schwanken.  Habe nun das Enermax bestellt. Ich hoffe du hast recht und ich bekomme nun endlich ein leises Netzteil. 
Was habt ihr denn alle Verbaut? Habe ich einfach nur Pech oder sind alle SFX Netzteile mist?! Alle Hightendteile sind absolut leise, nur die Netzteil Hersteller bekommen es nicht gebacken?!??!
Sollte das Enermax auch nichts taugen, gebe ich das DAN Projekt auf und verbuche es mal wieder als Lehrgeld. 
Mich wundert es nur extrem, das solche Netzteilprobleme hier kaum erwähnt werden. 

LG, Marco


----------



## IssaP (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die meisten haben wohl ein SF450 oder SF600 und scheinen auch ziemlich zufrieden damit zu sein. Es scheint da aber ziemliche Schwankungen in der Qualität geben, manche berichten dass der Lüfter fast nie läuft und bei anderen läuft der permanent (und nicht gerade leise), was aber auch an der Wärme von der Grafikkarte liegen kann.


----------



## tobse2004 (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hab das SF600 und das war vollkommen in Ordnung. Lautstärke war nicht hörbar bis leise. 
Hab den Lüfter aber dann mal gegen einen Noctua getauscht und damit ist es noch einen Tick leiser geworden. Denke auch weil ich das Lüftergitter wegelassen habe und somit nochmal etwas mehr Abstand bekommt.


----------



## Xbow119 (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Danke für eure Antworten. Nur um es nochmal genauer beschrieben zu haben, ich würde nie über ein bischen Lüfterrauschen meckern. Aber das was die Saftspender bei mir abziehen ist unter aller Kanone. Ich kann den Rechner unter Last selbst mit meinem voll geschlossenem Headset (was wiederum sehr gut gedämmt ist, MMX 300) wahrnehmen. 
Da hätte ich ja gleich bei einem Lapi bleiben können


----------



## kojampel (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Habe mir jetzt welche bestellt ich hoffe der Plan geht auf dauert aber etwas bis sie da sind, sind aus Hongkong habe keine gefunden die direkt aus D geliefert werden :-/
Dazu werde ich dann den AXP 100H ausprobieren und werde dann selbstverständlich Bescheid sagen wie gut das klappt (wenn es klappt)


----------



## kleinerEisbär (30. März 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Eine kleine Zwischenfrage von einem, der seit Anfang an nur stiller Mitleser war  

Wann wird denn vermutlich die Version 2 verfügbar sein? Weil an für sich würde ich es glaube ich zum heutigen Zeitpunkt sofort bestellen (Y) um mein Evolv ITX auszutauschen :p


----------



## bigdaniel (3. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

*Update:*

*Das A4-SFX v2.0 und das Window Kit wird es im Mai 2017 wieder auf Kickstarter geben!*

Weil das Interesse an diesem Produkt so hoch ist, werde ich eine zweite Kampagne für die Version 2017 Ende Mai 2017 machen. Außerdem wird das Window Kit separat oder als Bundle dort erhältlich sein.
Wenn du bereits eine Vorbestellung bei Caseking oder Overclockers.UK hast, keine Sorge, auch du wirst die Version 2.0 erhalten. Verständlicherweise ist das finanzielle Risiko für meine Reseller zu hoch genügend Gehäuse in Vorkasse zu bestellen, sodass jeder eins bekommen könnte. Weil die Produktion jedes mal 5-6 Monate dauert, würde es über diesen Weg Jahre dauern bis jeder ein bekommt. Aus diesem Grund wird es eine Kampagne ohne Limits geben.

*Dies wird auch die letzte Chance sein ein A4-SFX garantiert zu bekommen*, denn ich werde mich ab Sommer 2017 auf ein neues Gehäuseprojekt konzentrieren und nur noch wenige A4-SFX werden 2018 über die Reseller erhältlich sein.(Das neue Gehäuseprojekt wird nicht vor Ende 2018 fertig sein). Der Preis auf Kickstarter bleibt identisch zu letzten Kampagne.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## the_leon (3. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Das wird dann ein teurer Spaß 

Ich nehm 2 (silber+schwarz) mit normalen Seitenteilen und zusätzlich mit Window Kits


----------



## bigdaniel (3. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Achja eins kann ich schon mal vorweg nehmen. Die PCGH wird v2.0 testen wenn alles so läuft wie geplant.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (3. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Was wird es denn für ein neues Projekt? Wieder ein Mini-PC?


----------



## bigdaniel (3. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Es bleibt im ITX Bereich


----------



## kleinerEisbär (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Super Neuigkeiten, da freu mich mich drauf! Der eine Monat geht schon auch noch rum. Und dann werden es wohl 2 Schwarze mit Windowskit :p


----------



## matt36 (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> *Update:*
> *Das A4-SFX v2.0 und das Window Kit wird es im Mai 2017 wieder auf Kickstarter geben!*
> 
> Wenn du bereits eine Vorbestellung bei Caseking oder Overclockers.UK hast, keine Sorge, auch du wirst die Version 2.0 erhalten.



Kurze Frage, was heißt das jetzt genau? Habe jetzt ein Case bei Caseking vorbestellt, für vorr. Juli 2017. Wird das schon eine Version 2.0 sein oder kann man die Version 2.0 erst im Mai über Kickstarter erwerben?

Gruß


----------



## Kusanar (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

- mäh. hier stand käse...


----------



## Xbow119 (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



tobse2004 schrieb:


> Hab das SF600 und das war vollkommen in Ordnung. Lautstärke war nicht hörbar bis leise.
> Hab den Lüfter aber dann mal gegen einen Noctua getauscht und damit ist es noch einen Tick leiser geworden. Denke auch weil ich das Lüftergitter wegelassen habe und somit nochmal etwas mehr Abstand bekommt.



Hallo tobse. Ich war die Tage kurz davor ein 4. Netzteil zu kaufen und das SF600 zu probieren. Denn das Enermax war die absolute Katastrophe. 
Nun habe ich wieder das Silverstone drin und habe interessante Beobachtungen gemacht. 

Als erstes habe ich das Netzteil außerhalb vom Gehäuse angeschlossen, da auch noch das Enermax eingebaut war. Ergebnis: nicht hörbar auch bei hoher Last. 
Als nächsten Schritt habe ich das Netzteil eingebaut und die Verkleidung vom Gehäuse nicht montiert. Ergebnis: wie oben, nicht hörbar auch bei hoher Last. 
Jetzt habe ich das Gehäusemittelteil geschlossen, also ohne die Seitenwände und siehe da: Schwankende Geräuschkulisse mit unter deutlich und störend hörbar. 
Zum schluss die Seitenwände dran, mit dem Ergebnis: Keine Ändererung bzw. verschlechterung, gleichbleibend schlecht wie mit nur dem Mittelteil. 

Hierbei sehe ich auch den Unterschied zu einem normalen ITX Gehäuse, bei diesen kann, in der Regel, die warme Luft vom Netzteil, durch dessen lüfter, direkt nach draussen befördert werden, ohne das da noch eine Gehäusewand kommt. 
Ich werde nun einen leisen 60mm Lüfter über das Netzteil montieren, der die Stauwärme nach außen bzw. oben abfördert. Dies sollte Abhilfe schaffen. 

Nebenbei habe ich nun auch die dritte Krafikkarte (EVGA) bestellt, das Fiepen und Rasseln meiner MSI geht mal gar nicht. Sollte EVGA auch Rasseln, gehe ich direkt an die Spulen ran und bringe diese selbst zum schweigen. Anscheinend sind die Hersteller nicht gewillt anständige Hardware zu liefern.


----------



## bigdaniel (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@matt36: Auch dies wird Version 2.0 sein. Allerdings halte ich Juli für utopisch  vor Dezember kommt keine neue Lieferung.


----------



## matt36 (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Oh wow vor Dezember nicht...ok danke für die Info.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (5. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> @matt36: Auch dies wird Version 2.0 sein. Allerdings halte ich Juli für utopisch  vor Dezember kommt keine neue Lieferung.



Uargh, Dezember, ich hab gelogen, solange warten halte ich wirklich nicht aus :O Es gibt nicht zufällig die Möglichkeit dass du noch ein schwarzes bei dir zuhause rumliegen hast?


----------



## VWGT (5. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ja sehr schade lange hin bis dezember. Dann muss es ein anderes case leider werden.


----------



## Vhailor (5. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hey zusammen, ich überlege mir übergangsweise die Asus Strix RX480 08G Gaming zuzulegen. Problem: Offiziell wird die *Länge *der Karte mit 29,8cm angegeben. Bei CB im Test werden 30,5cm erwähnt. Wisst ihr ob die Karte ins Gehäuse passt?


----------



## nikon87 (5. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob die Karte ins Gehäuse passt?


Die Länge ist mMn weder 29,8cm noch 30,5cm. Ich habe nur eben durch das Fenster bei mir gemessen und würde da eher auf irgendwas dazwischen kommen. Ist halt auch immer die Frage von wo nach wo man misst (nimmt man z.B. die Slotblende mit oder lässt man die weg?). Wenn du aber mit 30,5cm rechnest bist du definitiv auf der sicheren Seite. Aber selbst wenn sie "nur" 29,8cm lang wäre würde das nach den Angaben von Dan nicht passen. Dort steht als maximale Länge 29,5cm.


----------



## Vhailor (5. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

 Manchmal bin ich aber auch echt ein Trottel. Ich hab das Ding ja hier stehen...nur nahezu eingepackt (Danke AMD). Kam gar nicht darauf selbst nachzumessen...Wald vor lauter Bäumen und so.

Du hast recht - 29,5cm sind angegeben. Aber beim CPU Kühler sind auch nur 48mm angegeben. Ich hab nun also nachgemessen und es dürften 30cm sein. Mir war auch so, dass Dan mal von 30cm gesprochen hat. Genau sind es sogar 30,3 cm - je nachdem wo man das Maß ansetzen darf/kann/muss.
Super ey...nun passt die olle Karte nicht wegen 2mm ins Gehäuse  ? Ich frag mal ASUS...


----------



## Gast20180319 (5. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hatte Daniel nicht irgendetwas von 305mm gesgat ?

Ich war der Meinung das er offiziel nur 295mm angegeben hat oder so, inoffiziel aber ca 305mm passt.


----------



## bigdaniel (5. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Die Karte sollte passen, denn die GTX 1070 und 1080 Strix passt auch und haben die gleiche Länge.


----------



## Vhailor (5. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Super, danke dir  . Finde ich aktuell gar nicht so verkehrt das Angebot mit Prey und Doom inklusive. Zudem noch 10 Euro Gutschein durch den Gamesplanet Sale. Macht man jetzt nicht soviel verkehrt.
Dann werden über den Sommer die Games auf der Liste gezockt, die auch auf der 480 vernünftig laufen und anschließend dürfte es auch gute Vega-Customs geben


----------



## bigdaniel (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Ohne Kommentar


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Sind die bei Caseking bestellbaren und für Juli angekündigten Gehäuse auch schon v2 oder wird das noch ein zweiter v1-Lauf?


----------



## cerbero (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nur eine Seite vorher... 
DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Oh, danke! Also keine neuen Gehäuse vor Dezember? Dann wird es wohl doch ein M1 für mich...


----------



## JustBrainless (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Denkst du, dass ist das Ende der Fanenstange, wenn es um mini ITX Systeme geht?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Bei Systemen ohne Grafikkarten im voller Größe sehe ich noch Luft


----------



## bigdaniel (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Aber nur in Kombination mit einem 1U Flex Netzteil. Diese sind leider noch nicht wirklich Enduser freundlich (lauter 40mm Lüfter). Ich bin dafür schon mit FSP im Gespräch.


----------



## the_leon (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Doch, hab mal was gezeichnet und komm damit unter 7l, auch bei Verwendung eines SFX Netzteils


----------



## Bongripper666 (12. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wenn das so weiter geht, ist v2 vielleicht ein Kandidat für das nächste Upgrade meines Rechners.


----------



## matt36 (18. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

***sorry, hat sich erledigt***


----------



## bigdaniel (25. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Großes Update:

Heute habe ich einige Bilder von Lian Li erhalten. Diese zeigen das A4-SFX v2 mit dem Window-Kit. Ich werde eine Umfrage machen, bei der Ihr zwischen dem DAN Ausschnitt oder Slot-Ausschnitt entscheiden könnt. Die Version mit den meisten Stimmen wird für das finale Window-Kit verwendet.


(Lian Li hat vergessen die Seitenteile zu verschrauben, daher hängen diese etwas)




Hier seht ihr den neuen Ausschnitt für die Montage einer Asetec 92mm AIO oder eines 92mm Lüfters. Außerdem sind die neuen Gerätefüße aus Gummi angeschraubt.




Hier sehr ihr das neue GPU Montagecover.




Einige Bilder von der neuen Verpackung:




Morgen werden die neuen Muster mit DHL Express an mich verschickt und sollten nächste Woche ankommen. Außerdem habe ich heute meine Asetec 92mm AIO und das 2011-3 narrow ILM Mounting-Kit aus den USA erhalten.



Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## the_leon (25. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Bin ganz klar für den DAN Schriftzug


----------



## jamesblond23 (26. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Auf jeden Fall "DAN"! 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tra6zon (26. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Definitiv "DAN"-Schriftzug !!!


----------



## Vhailor (28. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nicht ganz mein Fall, aber wenn einer dieser beiden, dann DAN.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. April 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Nicht ganz mein Fall, aber wenn einer dieser beiden, dann DAN.



dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## bigdaniel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

*A4-SFX v2 Vorschau*


Heute habe ich zwei A4-SFX v2 und Window Kit Muster erhalten. Daher habe ich den Tag für einige Tests genutzt. Ich habe die Asetek 92mm AIO (545LC) verbaut, einige Temperaturtests mit den Window Kits durchgeführt und den Einfluss eines 92mm Gehäuselüfters am neuen Montageplatz getestet.




*Karton*
Lasst uns mit einem Vorgeschmack auf die neuen Kartons starten. 





*Asetek 92mm AIO (545LC) * 

Als erstes muss ich anmerken, dass der Einbau der Asetek AOI wirklich nicht leicht ist und allein die Verkabelung über eine Stunde gedauert hat. Aber es ist die Mühe wert. Im ersten Schritt müssen die Lian Li Clips an der Einbauposition entfernt werden, weil der Radiator breiter als 92mm ist. Außerdem muss das USB Kabel entfernt werden, denn ohne Modding passt der Stecker nicht. Als letztes muss noch der Plastikschutz auf der Grafikkartenseite entfernt werden, wenn man dieses nicht zurechtschneiden möchte. Dies setzt dein Einsatz einer Grafikkarte mit Back-Plate voraus. Nachdem  nun fast alles demontiert wurde XD kann der Radiator vorerst ohne Lüfter montiert werden. Der Lüfter wird erst nach der Verkabelung eingebaut, damit man genügend Platz unterm Netzteil hat.






Hier sind einige Temperaturwerte. Mit der AIO war es mir möglich den 6 Kern i7 mit 4Ghz bei guten Temperaturen in Prime95 zu betreiben. Die Geräuschkulisse ist deutlich besser als beim Dynatron T318.





*Window Kit & Gehäuselüfter Test*

Ich bin mit den neuen Window Kits sehr zufrieden und tendiere persönlich zu der Version mit dem DAN-Logo, weil es eleganter aussieht. Aber ich überlasse euch die Entscheidung, ich werde in den nächsten Stunden eine Umfrage starten, die bis Dienstag läuft. Es folgen ein paar Bilder der neuen Panels:


*DAN Cutout:*






*Slot Cutout:*





Falls Ihr euch an meinen letzten Test der ersten Version der Window Kits erinnert, wisst ihr, dass ich die Ausschnitte in den Acrylflächen für eine bessere Belüftung der Komponenten hinzugefügt habe. Nach den letzten Stunden kann ich bestätigen, dass die Temperaturen besser sind aber nicht auf dem gleichen Level sind die Temperaturen mit den Standard-Panels. Außerdem habe ich alle Test auch unter der Verwendung eines Gehäuselüfters (Noctua A9x14) durchgeführt. Die Ergebnisse mit dem Gehäuselüfter haben mich dabei positiv überrascht. Daher empfehle ich bei der Verwendung des Window Kits und einer CPU mit einer TDP über 65W die Verwendung eines Gehäuselüfters. Ergebnisse mit dem Gehäuselüfter im hinauslassenden Betrieb werde ich noch nachreichen.

If you remember my last test of the first window kit you know that I had to add the cutouts for better temps. After the last hours I can say the temps are better but not on the same level with the default panels. I also made all tests with a case fan on the new mount point. I used a Noctua A9x14 fan. I am very impressed about the results with the case fan. So I recommend a 92mm case fan for the window kit if you plan to install a CPU with a TDP > 65W. Also with default panels installed you will have better temps with a case fan installed. I will add a test with case fan in blow out mode later.






*Zusatzinfos:*

Die neuen Gummigerätefüße gefallen mir sehr gut. Das Rutschen beim Einschalten des Gehäuses wenn dies auf einer glatten Oberfläche steht besteht nicht mehr. Die Abdeckung des Grafikkartenmontageausschnitts wertet die Rückseite deutlich auf. Auch gefallen mit die  eingestanzten Motherboard-Abstandshalter sehr gut, denn nun muss man sich keine Sorgen mehr machen das dieser beim Ausbau des Motherboards mit hinaus gedreht wird.



*Viele Grüße
Daniel*


----------



## Shutterfly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Nicht schlecht, wobei mir das mit der AiO schon echt eng aussieht. Wenn WaKü dann lieber mit externer Pumpe, AGB und Radiator. Dann könnte man auch CPU und GPU versorgen 

Dann verliert der PC zwar die Mobilität aber wenn ich mir so die Werte ansehe würde ich beim klassischen Design bleiben, da mir das Window nicht die Temperatur-Erhöhung wert wäre.


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

DAN Cases - Window Kit Umfrage

Es ist deine Entscheidung! 

Ich würde gerne wissen, welche Window Kit Version du bevorzugst. Die Version mit den meisten Stimmen wird Ende Mai auf Kickstarter angeboten.



LINK ZUR UMFRAGE


----------



## Vhailor (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Das heißt also, mit dem DAN Window verliere ich 19(!) Grad auf der CPU? Holy Shit 
Das ist aber gut nochmal bestätigt zu kommen. Zwar würde ich echt so ein Window haben wollen, aber nicht zum Preis der zusätzlichen Grad.

Meinst du , die AIO ließe sich auch in der bisherigen Version installieren?


----------



## Vhailor (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hey Leute - seid ihr so gut und postet mal eure Idle und Load Temperaturen?

Mit meinem Thermalright AXP 100H Muscle auf dem 7700K pendelt sich die CPU auf 45 Grad ein. Ist sicher an der oberen Grenze bekannter Werte, aber aufgrund des Setups wohl nichts ungewöhnliches möchte ich meinen. Zumal nichtmal die WLP bisher ausgetauscht oder die CPU geköpft wurde (kommt bald  ).
Mich würde mal ein Vergleich interessieren


----------



## -Xe0n- (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

45Grad im IDLE sind völlig normal. Selbst 50-55°C können ohne weiteres sein bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und surfen


----------



## Vhailor (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Wow, echt jetzt? Niemand in der Lage oder willens 1-2 kurze Sätze dazu zu schreiben? Möchte man ja nicht meinen, bei Leuten, die sich für ein 240 Euro Gehäuse interessieren...
Dass Dan jede Frage ignoriert, meinetwegen, aber schade, dass auch sonst niemand Bock zu haben scheint was zu posten.

Btw: Köpfen und Flüssigmetall bringt so gut wie nix in dem Gehäuse. Der 7700K mit dem Thermalright explodiert bei den meisten Benches sofort Richtung 100 Grad (moderate Lüfterkurve).
Idle Temp offen platziertes MB: 36 Grad
Idle Temp montiert im Case: 52 Grad


----------



## bigdaniel (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Ich weiß nicht was ich darauf antworten soll, ich habe keinen 7700k.

Ich habe einen 5820K  mit Dynatron T318 und Noctua A9x14 Lüfter. Im IDLE habe ich 42°C bei 30% Lüfterdrehzahl. Im Prime lass ich den Lüfter immer bei 100% laufen alles andere wäre blödsinnig. Da kommt die CPU auf 75°C. Bei Games läuft der Lüfter bei ca. 60% und die CPU Temperatur liegt bei 65°C.

Köpfen bringt wohl was, haben viele auch schon bewiesen bis zu 15°C weniger. Wenn der Thermalright sofort in Richtung 100°C explodiert machst du entweder was falsch oder du nutzt nicht Prime95 26 sondern eine neue Version die AVX nutzt und realitätsfern ist. Selbst der Noctua L9i schafft es einen 7700K in Prime unter 100°C zu kühlen und dieser Kühler ist schlechter als der AXP. Prime mit moderater Drehzahl kannst du vergessen, dass schaffen nur Wasserkühlungen oder riesige Towerkühler.

In Prime95 26.6 (8k Test) solltest bei 100% Drehzahl etwa bei 80°C liegen mit dem AXP, wenn er geköpft ist bei um die 70°C. Dann passt alles. Dann gehst du ins Bios und stellst die FAN Kurve wie folgt ein: 

bis 50°C = 30%
50°-60°C = 50%
60-70°C = 75%
70°C+ = 100%

Da ich davon ausgehe das du den AXP gemoddet hast, wie ist der Lüfter installiert ansaugend oder hinaus blasend?

Hier ist einer Liste in der du sehen kannst was andere A4 User erreichen: DAN A4 - thermal benchmarks - Google Tabellen


----------



## Vhailor (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hey Daniel, super, danke für den Link . Es ist gut ein paar Vergleichswerte zu haben.
Ganz verteufelt habe ich die config auch nicht, da ich erstmal versucht habe eine ansatzweise alltagstaugliche Lüfterkurve einzustellen.
Der Kühler ist ausblasend montiert.

Vom Köpfen hätte ich mir auch mehr erhofft. Im idle sinds 6 Grad.

Ich schau mir das nochmal genauer an, wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück bin. Zur Not liegt der noctua schon zu Hause.


----------



## tobse2004 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Dreh den Lüfter mal um das er Luft von außen einsaugt. Das hat mit nochmal ca 10°C gebracht. 
Ausblasend nutzt er ja die warme Luft im Gehäuse zum Kühlen. 
Köpfen hat meinen 7700k auch nochmal ca 10°C gebracht. 

Beim spielen (Prey) komme ich jetzt auf 63°C. 
Hab ihn aber nur auf 4GHz laufen und undervoltet.


----------



## Vhailor (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

Hm, dann würde der Lüfter ja die Luft über die erhitzen Kühlrippen ziehen  . Der ist ja wischen Kühlrippen und Grundplatte montiert.
Grundsätzlich hat der Lüfter aber kaum frische Luft zum einsaugen/rausblasen. Denke das wird auch das Problem sein.
Für den Noctua und co hast du natürlich recht bzgl. TopDown.

eigentlich schade. Aussehen tuts super 

Hab auch schon kurz überlegt die Core Ratio auf 40 zu limitieren. Wieviel V reichen bei dir dafür?


----------



## tobse2004 (22. Mai 2017)

*DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ja das ist richtig. 
Er zieht dann "kalte" oder Frischluft von außen durch die heißen Kühlrippen. 
Andersrum bläst er warme (weil Mainboard, Festplatte heizt ja auch bissl) Luft durch die heißen Kühlrippen. 

In der Thermal Benchmark Tabelle habe ich die Werte gepostet mit beiden Varianten. 

Edit:
Die Spannung liegt bei mir bei 4Ghz bei 1.04V

Als Kühler benutze ich den Cooljag Falcon II


----------



## bigdaniel (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

UPDATE:



*Der Countdown läuft..(Die Subscription Mails gehen morgen raus.)*




*Was gibt es neues?*


*Entdecke dan-cases.com...*

- neue Gallerie
- A4-SFX v2 Spezifikationen
-  Window Kit Spezifikationen auf der Zubehörseite


----------



## BreadBoy (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sehr schön! Endlich kann ich mir auch eins holen  

Aber ne kleine Anmerkung: In der Sektion "Wallye - Tactik Duffle" unter Zubehör haben sich ein paar Fehler eingeschlichen ^^

"Du möchtest dein A4-SFX überall mit hinnehmen? Der Tactik Duffle von Wallye macht dies möglich! Sein gut durchdachtes Design ermöglicht es Small Form Factor (SFF) Systeme zu transportieren. Erschaffen für den täglichen gebrauch oder für längere Reisen. Machen Sie sich nicht länger Gedanken über den Transport Ihrer Hardware, sondern auf dass worauf es ankommt: Ihre Arbeit."


----------



## tobse2004 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt - UPDATE 12.12.2016*

@Vhailor 

So ich hab jetzt nochmal getestet bei vollen Lüfter Speed (2200rpm) - Prime95 (Shaav Einstellungen)
dabei kommt dann folgendes raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



super leise ist zwar anders aber auch nicht so laut das man gar nichts mehr machen kann.
Und 66°C sind in Ordnung, darf dann auch etwas leiser sein dafür dann auch wärmer


----------



## Vhailor (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Also für 4GHz bei ca. 1 V ist das doch ein gutes Ergebnis möchte ich meinen 

Ehrlicherweise muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich mit dem Thema Temps bis letztes WE fast gar nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt habe. Daher auch meine Überraschung bzgl. der eigenen Werte.
Und ganz ehrlich...wenn mir vorher jemand erzählt hätte, ich soll den Lüfter als Intake montieren...ich hätte es im Leben nicht geglaubt  !! Vll hat Daniel es auch mal erwähnt und ich habs verdrängt  .

Hier die Ergebnisse (pflege ich morgen mal in die Liste ein).
Ausblasend startet die Thermalright Kombo bei 32 Grad und erwärmt sich sukzessive auf 45 im Idle. Bei 1500rpm.
Prime (ich hatte btw V 2.91  ) war nach 5 Min bei 100 Grad.

Reinblasend montiert 31 Grad im Idle bei 1300rpm (tatsächlich 14 Grad besser - ich hätts nie geglaubt)
Prime nach 10 Min bei 80 Grad.

btw: Das mit der Liste ist mir auch komplett entgangen. Wurde das hier auch mal gepostet? Aber wenn man sich das so anschaut, kommen die fast alle ausm CB oder Hardforum...
Irgendwie fühle ich mich grade als hätte ich wochenlang was verpasst ^^...


----------



## tobse2004 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ja im CB Forum gibt es sogar einen eigenen Thread zum Thema Testergebnisse 

[Sammelthread] DAN A4-SFX verbaute Hardware, Projekte und Testergebnisse

[Sammelthread] DAN A4-SFX verbaute Hardware, Projekte und Testergebnisse - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Vhailor (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Danke für den Link. Denke ich werde bei Zeiten mal rüberwechseln und meine Version vorstellen. Der Thread hier ist ja total eingeschlafen. Hab eben das CM erledigt. Die Tage mache ich mal Fotos.

edit: Hab die Tabelle um meine Werte ergänzt. Wuhu - der erste und bisher einzige mit dem Thermalright


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wenn du viel Austausch willst, solltest du mal im Hardforum vorbeischauen.


----------



## bigdaniel (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

In knapp 2 Tagen wird die Kickstarter Kampagne starten. Ich möchte euch bereits heute das Kampagnen-Video zeigen. Was haltet Ihr davon?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XUMRJzyDQcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viele Grüße
Daniel Hansen


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das A4-SFX v2 und das Window Kit wird die nächsten 30 Tage verfügbar sein.

LINK

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Unterstützung
Daniel Hansen


----------



## BreadBoy (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich kann bei dem Set aus Case+ Window Kit nicht per SEPA zahlen... 
normal?


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Leider ja weil der Betrag über 250€ liegt.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wie das letzte Mal zwei Gehäuse geordert. Eins mit und eins ohne Window-Panel.


----------



## the_leon (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Also Window und Case einzeln bestellen? 

Bucht Kickstarter das Geld eigentlich sofort ab, oder erst später? (wenn die Kampagne beendet ist)

Ok, Aussage von Kickstarter dazu hab ich gefunden


> Kann ich meinen Finanzierungsbeitrag per Lastschrift leisten?
> Diese Option steht derzeit nur Unterstützern in Deutschland mit einem Unterstützungsbeitrag von unter 250 € für ein in Deutschland basiertes Projekt zur Verfügung. Nur zur Erinnerung: Finanzierungsbeiträge werden erst bei erfolgreicher Finanzierung nach Ablauf der Frist abgebucht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Was ist denn neu dieses mal? Auf Kickstarter und im Startpost steht nichts dazu.


----------



## the_leon (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Auf Kickstarter steht so einiges 

u.a.
-neue Füße
-Montageplatz für einen 92mm Lüfter


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

What's new?

With the ambition to make our products as perfect as possible, we analyzed every review that was made with the A4-SFX and all feedback received from the first campaign. We improved six features for the next A4-SFX evolution:


----------



## mrmurphy007 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Achso, ich dachte es gibt noch mehr.


----------



## bigdaniel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Leider nicht


----------



## the_leon (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich habe mir heute Nachmittag ein Case bestellt.
Jetzt wollte ich zusätzlich noch ein Seitenteil bestellen. Mit einer anderen Emal Adresse, wegen den ****** 250€...

Leider gibt es hier anscheinend die Sepa Bezahl Option nicht.

Weiß jemand was ich hier machen kann?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



bigdaniel schrieb:


> Leider nicht



Keine Zeit?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Keine Zeit?



Da würde ich lieber andersrum fragen:

1. Was erwartest du dir denn noch vom Gehäuse?

2. Was erwartest du denn noch von Daniel?

Ich meine, er stellt hier wirklich was auf die Beine und ich bin mit V1 auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich erwarte gar nichts. Aber bei meinen Projekten fallen mir immer nach der Fertigstellung viele, viele Dinge ein, die man noch verbessern könnte.


----------



## bigdaniel (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Und genau die bin ich angegangen  Mehr ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Am Design und der Größe wollte ich nichts verändern, denn dafür gibt es bald ein neues Projekt in dem ich ein neues Case entwickeln werden.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Alles klar, danke für die Antwort!


----------



## doncalzone84 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo

Ich habe das Dan A4 v1 und nun habe ich Dan A 4 v2 mit window kit unterstützt und wollte fragen ob ich zusätzlich noch ein Window kit unterstützen kann da ich es auch gerne für Dan A 4 V1 haben wollen würde 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Stefan


----------



## mrmurphy007 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke für die Antwort!





Hab jetzt auch eins  bestellt.


----------



## sasparilla (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

gibts die Gummifüße auch einzeln? Habe ein v1 und die Füße sind das einzige was mich stört.

Oder muss ich extra das v2 kaufen um die genau passenden Füße zu haben?


----------



## Horrocko (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich hab normale DynaVox-Gerätefüße gekauft für ~7 € und mit normalen Gewindeschrauben befestigt. Kein großes Gemodde notwendig!


----------



## bigdaniel (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich werde mal mit Caseking sprechen ob die Interesse haben die Füße als Zubehör anzubieten.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@bigdaniel

Wie läuft das nach der Kickstarter-Kampagne mit der Farbauswahl? Jeder wird einzeln angeschrieben und gefragt?


----------



## bigdaniel (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Nach jeder Kampagne hat der Ersteller dieser die Möglichkeit ein spezielle Umfrage an die Backer zu schicken. Mit dieser wird die Adresse und produktspezifische Wünsche erfragt. Die Umfrage kann von den Kunden jederzeit angepasst werden, bis ich das Formular schließe (2 Wochen vor dem Versand) Die Ergebnisse kann ich dann in meine DB importieren.


----------



## doncalzone84 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo Dan

Sag mal kann man auch noch ein Window Kit für das dan a 4 v1 bestellen?

Ich habe das Dan A 4 v1 Projekt und nun auch das Dan A4 V2 mit Windowkit unterstützt und brauche noch für V1 das Window Kit 

Oder kann man es evtl direkt bei dir beziehen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stefan


----------



## bigdaniel (25. August 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*Update:*



Die aktualisierte Version des Benutzerhandbuchs ist nun online. Ich habe alle Grafiken auf den Stand des A4-SFX v2 aktualisiert. ( https://dan-cases.com/downloads/a4sfx_manual2.0.pdf )
Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen euch DIRAC vorzustellen mein neuer Reseller für den japanischen Markt.
Im September wird Lian Li mit der Produktion von rund 3000 A4-SFX v2 starten. Der Zusammenbau findet dann im Zeitraum Okt. – Nov. statt wenn die 3M Riser ankommen.
Letzte Woche habe ich meine EAN Nummern erhalten. Der A4-SFX v2 Karton wird einen auf dem Europäischen Markt lesbaren Barcode haben.
Wegen der extrem geringen Ausfallrate des A4-SFX v1 plane ich mit Caseking und OverclockersUK ein Komplettsystem auf der Basis einiger A4-SFX die ich noch zu Garantiezwecken vorrätig habe. Die Komplettsysteme werden von einem sehr bekannten Overclocker zusammengestellt.
Gestern habe ich Zeichnungen des HSLP-48 mit einer 6 und 5 Heatpipe Version an meine OEMs geschickt. Daher sollte ich bald neue Prototypen hier haben.
Wenn die Produktion im Sep. anläuft werde ich hoffentlich wieder Zeit haben um an den CAD Zeichnungen des A4-SFX-Nachfolgers arbeiten zu können.


Viele Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## Kotzi01 (31. August 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo Daniel. Ich habe das auf Kickstarter irgendwie verpasst.
Was wird dein neues Gehäuse? Quasi woran du dann arbeiten willst? Wird es größer? Mit Wakü Optionen? Oder eine ganz andere Richtung?

Ich werde wohl nun warten müssen bis Caseking die V2 Offiziell anbietet?! Grüße


----------



## bigdaniel (4. September 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich werde die neue Idee bald vorstellen.
Bei Caseking kannst du das Case bereits jetzt vorbestellen damit du im Q1 2018 auch sicher eins bekommst.


----------



## DOcean (7. September 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Video von PCGH:
Das kleinste PC-Gaming-Gehause der Welt? | PCGH Raw & Uncut


----------



## mrmurphy007 (7. September 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Der Link ist tot.


----------



## DOcean (7. September 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

heute morgen ging er noch (nach Hause  )... keine Ahnung was da los ist...


----------



## TohruLP (8. September 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Der Link ist tot.



Das Video ist auch auf YouTube nicht mehr zu finden.


----------



## Rabenfels (9. September 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Kein Wunder das es nicht mehr Online ist, war es doch sehr unprofessionell gemacht.


----------



## Max Cifer (12. September 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

delete


----------



## bigdaniel (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Offtopic: Falls jemand von euch auf der Northcon ist, könnte man sich treffen. Ich bin am Freitag, Samstag und vielleicht Sonntag da.


----------



## bigdaniel (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich wünsche euch fröhliche Weihnachten und alles Gute für 2018.


----------



## Rhino_Cracker (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi, auch von mir frohe Weihnachten an alle.
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob von euch jemand Erfahrung damit hat,das Gehäuse etwas zu modden und eine Überlängekarte einzubauen?

Habe mir vor 2 Jahren eine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro zugelegt, welche wohl mit 305mm als längste Karte in die Geschichte eingeht. 
Nun fasst das Gehäuse aber laut Datenblatt "nur" 295mm-Karten... 
- Hat das Gehäuse vielleicht noch etwas Puffer, in dem man den verbleibenden Zentimeter unterbringen könnte?
- Ich hätte mir auch vorstellen können, dass man evtl. durch Zurechtsägen eines inneren Bleches den nötigen Platz herausholt. Stößt die Karte denn vorne direkt an eine Außenwand an?
- Ansonsten hätte ich mir auch vorstellen können, die Slotblendenöffnung hinten etwas zu erweitern, den PCIe-Anschluss einen cm nach hinten zu  versetzen und die Karte dann eben hinten einen cm herausstehen zu lassen. Hat das mal jemand probiert?

Ich würde mir nur ungern ein 200-300€-Gehäuse zulegen, um daran ohne Plan herumzudoktorn. 

EDIT: Die Karte hat laut Sapphire-Spezifikationen 308 X 127 X 42.3 mm und belegt 2,2 Slots


----------



## CeresPK (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Von Vorderwand zu Rückwand hast du ziemlich genau 302mm zur Verfügung, das wird also ohne schnibbeln nichts. Höhe und Tiefe könnten gerade so hinkommen.
Bei der Tiefe von 127mm wird's halt etwas eng mit den Stromanschlüssen.
Und bei einer Höhe von 42mm wird die Karte schon sehr nahe am Gitter der Seitenwand kleben.
Wenn die Lüfter zu nah am Gitter ist, wird er durch die Verwirbelungen lauter.
So kann aus einem eigentlich leisem Lüfter plötzlich ein Schreihals werden


----------



## jamesblond23 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Rhino_Cracker schrieb:


> Hat das mal jemand probiert?



Ich glaube kaum. Jeder, wirklich JEDER,  würde eine andere, neuere gpu kaufen oder eben nicht das DAN A4 nehmen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ein absolute schwachsinnige Idee!

Back to Topic.  
Ich hab es nicht gemacht und habe auch noch von keinem gehört, so etwas durchgeführt zu haben.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CeresPK (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Fertig


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sehr schick!  Wie sind Temps und Lautstärke?


----------



## CeresPK (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich zitiere mich jetzt einfach mal ausm Luxx:



> Ich habe mich für den LP53 inkl. Noctua NF A12x15 PWM entschieden.
> CPU habe ich geköpft und undervoltet.
> Läuft aktuell mit ca. 1,1V auf Standard-Takt Also 4,7GHz Single-Core und 4,3GHz Allcore.
> Im Prime ohne AVX läuft er so ohne zu drosseln max 85°C.
> ...


----------



## pwiepengel (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi, mal eine Frage:

Ist es möglich, 1-2 Lüfter in die Decke des A4 zu verbauen? Wie groß dürften diese sein? 

Danke


----------



## b1te (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Man bekommt insgesamt 3 Akasa 80mm Slim-Fans ( Akasa Slimfan, 80mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) im Dan A4 unter, jeweils einen oberhalb von und einen unterhalb von Mainboard und Grafikkarte und einen über dem Netzteil zwischen Netzteil und Gehäusedeckel. Verzichtet man auf den HDD-Tray unter dem Netzteil, passt dort noch ein 92mm-Lüfter.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hast du dazu einen Link oder ein paar Bilder?


----------



## b1te (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Naja fürs erste wirst mir einfach glauben müssen, dass ich 3 Akasas verbaut habe 
Wenn du nicht warten kannst, wirst Bilder relativ weit hinten in den entsprechenden Threads im HWLuxx- und CB-Forum finden.
Ansonsten muss ich dich leider auf Montag vertrösten, da kann ich ein paar Bilder von meinem eigenen Build machen. Darfst mich auch gerne per PN erinnern, falls ich es vergessen sollte.
Achso, der 92mm-Lüfter war auf die vorhergesehen Montage der AiO im V2 bezogen, mit Bastelarbeit bekommt man da aber auch im V1 was hin.


----------



## Quizmonkey (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Meins ist jetzt auch da, fast alle anderen Teile auch, morgen kommt noch der CPU-Kühler, dann kanns losgehen. Erster Eindruck über zeugt schon mal. Beachtlich klein


----------



## SnugglezNRW (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ähmm...  ich seh grad auf Caseking das Kolink-Rocket ITX Gehäuse... wirkt fast wie ne schlechte Kopie des A4-SFX :/ 
optisch hat es schon sehr viel Ähnlichkeit,... auch der Kammeraufbau innen erinnert stark ans A4...
Ich lass das einfach mal so im Raum stehen


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> Ähmm...  ich seh grad auf Caseking das Kolink-Rocket ITX Gehäuse... wirkt fast wie ne schlechte Kopie des A4-SFX :/
> optisch hat es schon sehr viel Ähnlichkeit,... auch der Kammeraufbau innen erinnert stark ans A4...
> Ich lass das einfach mal so im Raum stehen



Ganz schön dreist die Kopie dann auch direkt via Caseking zu vertreiben <.<


----------



## CeresPK (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Man hat sich wenigstens bemüht es nicht wie ne 1:1 Kopie aussehen zu lassen und das Frontpanel schön hässlich gestaltet.
Dafür gibt's anscheinend etwas mehr Platz für die CPU und nen schwarzes Riser-Kabel


----------



## Corsair_Fan (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

also doch richtig gesehn kam mir auch so vertraut vor das Design


----------



## pwiepengel (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



b1te schrieb:


> Naja fürs erste wirst mir einfach glauben müssen, dass ich 3 Akasas verbaut habe
> Wenn du nicht warten kannst, wirst Bilder relativ weit hinten in den entsprechenden Threads im HWLuxx- und CB-Forum finden.
> Ansonsten muss ich dich leider auf Montag vertrösten, da kann ich ein paar Bilder von meinem eigenen Build machen. Darfst mich auch gerne per PN erinnern, falls ich es vergessen sollte.
> Achso, der 92mm-Lüfter war auf die vorhergesehen Montage der AiO im V2 bezogen, mit Bastelarbeit bekommt man da aber auch im V1 was hin.



Hi, ich würde mich freuen, wenn du die Bilder dazu nochmal hier bereitstellen könntest.


----------



## Horrocko (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Fertig



Wie ich aus dem Rift-Sensor im Hintergrund schließen kann, benutzt du das System auch für VR? 
Schon etwas Erfahrung sammeln können, was passiert, wenn man über das Kabel am Case zerrt? Ich habe bisher meinen Big Tower für VR verwendet, der bewegt sich bei Zug am Kabel eh nicht vom Fleck, aber beim A4 auf dem Fernsehschrank hätte ich da schon etwas Bammel


----------



## CeresPK (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sorry, leider muss ich dich da enttäuschen.
Ich benutze die Oculus nur für Rennsimulationen, also sitze ich einfach nur "starr" in meinem Playseat.
Aber was ich sagen kann ist das bei der v1 die Füße total rutschig sind.
Deshalb habe ich die bei mir auch durch Gummi Hifi-Füßchen ersetzt. 
Steht dadurch sehr sicher, aber ich kann mir vorstellen wenn man da volle Batterie am Kabel zerrt dass das A4 dann schon nen guten Satz in deine Richtung macht


----------



## Horrocko (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich die bei mir auch durch Gummi Hifi-Füßchen ersetzt.



Habe ich ebenso gemacht! Aktuell dient das Case leider nur als hübscher HTPC, da ich Schlaumeier mir dachte, ich warte mit dem Grafikkartenkauf für Wohnzimmer-VR mal bis nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft, gibt bestimmt tolle Angebote


----------



## b1te (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



pwiepengel schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde mich freuen, wenn du die Bilder dazu nochmal hier bereitstellen könntest.



So, anbei 2 "Beweisfotos" 

Einmal 2 Fans oben eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 1 Fan unterhalb des Risers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sorry, falls die Bildquali nicht die beste ist, ich hab hier aktuell nur ein Handy zur Hand und hatte leider auch keine Zeit das Case ganz auseinanderzubauen.


----------



## pwiepengel (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Bringt es sehr viel, eine Wasserkühlung für die CPU einzusetzen (z. B. für die Gesamthitze im Gehäuse)? Ich würde einen i5-8600k verwenden.


----------



## Ravemail (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt*

Ich wage stark zu bezweifeln, dass es in einem DAN-A4 jemals Wasserkühlung gegeben hat, denn dafür ist in diesem Case einfach kein Platz. Ganz abgesehen davon lautet die pauschale und stark vereinfachte Antwort auf deine Frage, ob eine Wasserkühlung viel bringt (nämlich niedrigere Temperaturen): Ja. Ist es für alle Fälle und immer die beste Lösung? Nein. 

Ich rate dir dazu, sich etwas Grundlagenwissen anzulesen. Zum Beispiel hier: Wasserkuhlung - Grundlagen und Einsteigertipps zu Wasserkuhlungen


----------



## pwiepengel (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-GehÃ¤use der Welt*



Ravemail schrieb:


> Ich wage stark zu bezweifeln, dass es in einem DAN-A4 jemals Wasserkühlung gegeben hat



Das A4 v2 ist doch mit Wasserkühlungen Kompatibel.  Dies steht sogar auf der offiziellen Seite. Gesehen habe ich dies auch schon.


----------



## tobse2004 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Sogar im V1 hat das jemand gemacht. 
Mit internem und externem Radiator


----------



## Ravemail (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 

Aus den Spezifikationen von dan-cases.com:
    Water Cooling

    92mm AIO Water Cooling support

      Compatible AIOs

    Note: You have to remove the front USB port!
    Only compatible with A4-SFX >= v2!


----------



## pwiepengel (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

1. Mich würde interessieren, ob es der Grafikkarte hitzetechnisch viel bringen würde, wenn die CPU Wassergekühlt ist. 
2. Des weiteren würde mich interessieren, ob es möglich ist, eine andere Wasserkühlung zu nutzen, als die, die auf der Website von Dan vorgeschlagen wird.
3. Welche LED's habt ihr euch zugelegt? Welche Längen? 
4. Habt ihr Custom-Netzteilkabel? Welche längen? (für CableMod.com)

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tra6zon (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

YouTube

Linus hats wieder getan


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hier sind die ersten Bilder vom neuen Riser Kabel für das A4-SFX v3.
Das Kabel verwendet Twin-Axial Abschirmung und ist in der Lage PCIe 16x Gen3 Geschwindigkeit ohne Probleme zu erreichen.


Ich habe das Kabel einen langen Belastungstest unterzogen. Bei diesem Test wurde eine GTX 1070 und eine GTX 1050 (Stromzufur nur durch das Kabel) 168 Stunden im Futuremark gequält. Der Test wurde in beiden Konstellationen erfolgreich bestanden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo Dan,

welche Vorteile hat das neue Kabel denn?

Grüße, sky


----------



## bigdaniel (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Für den Kunden gibt es die Vorteile, dass das Kabel und die Platine schwarz sind, das Produkt schneller verfügbar ist (das neue Kabel hat eine sehr geringe Produktionszeit) und das der Preis des A4-SFXv3  fällt.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ist der USB 3.0 Port eigentlich auch in in der aktuellen Version blau?
Irgendwie stört mich die Farbe auf den Bildern extrem.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Schade das meine 1080 von KFA² da nicht rein passt. Schönes Gehäuse! Vielleicht beim nächsten PC dann


----------



## dark_blue (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@ Dan

Würdes du das neue Kabel auch auf deiner Seite als Zubehör vertreiben, so das "erst Gehäuse" Nutzer es umrüsten könnten?


----------



## ZITQ (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ein Träumchen


----------



## RenovatioApo (3. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wie oben zu sehen besitze ich ein HDPlex. 
Derzeit läuft der Rechner wieder mit dem Umgebauten Netzteil und macht gerade einen Probebetrieb. Das HDPlex ist an ein 24V Schaltnetzteil angeschlossen und ich muss noch ein paar Kabel kürzen. Jetzt halt die Frage ob Sleeven oder nicht? Die Kaltgerätebuchse vom Gehäuse werde ich gegen eine neue Austauschen und darüber die 24V speisen, dann ist es wieder wie gewohnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaCain1337 (6. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Was kostet das 400 watt netzteil was du Benutzt? (gibt es  das auch in 500 watt oder 600 watt?)


----------



## RenovatioApo (7. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



LaCain1337 schrieb:


> Was kostet das 400 watt netzteil was du Benutzt? (gibt es  das auch in 500 watt oder 600 watt?)



Kostet mehr als ein SFX Netzteil und das gibt es nur in der 400W Version. Das Teil was du da siehst ist nur die DC Platine, das Netzteil 24V befindet sich nicht auf dem Bild. Da ich aber in meinem Zimmer eine 24V DC Versorgung habe, ist das für mich kein Problem.


----------



## bigdaniel (18. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*Update: A4-SFXv3 komplette Änderungsliste:
*


Ich habe die Entscheidung getroffen, dass das A4-SFXv3 ein paar Änderungen mehr erhält, damit es den Namen v3 verdient.




Lian Li 300mm PCIe Gen3 Riser
Der Anschaltknopf ist nun sehr dicht am Taster, dies soll das Anschalterlebnis verbessern.
Der Front USB-Anschluss ist nun abgewinkelt, dadurch ist dieser komplett mit der Asetek 92mm AIO kompatibel und muss nicht ausgebaut werden.
Die Anzahl der Löcher für den Lüfter im Boden wurde erhöht.
Im Lieferumfang ist eine Adapterplatte für die Montage einer 120mm AIO. Bei der Verwendung eines SFX Netzteils, können Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von 177mm verbaut werden. Bei der Verwendung des HDPlex Powerboards können Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von 273mm verbaut werden.
Es wurden Montagelöcher für das HDPlex 400W hinzugefügt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für die Unterstützung
Daniel Hansen


----------



## Verox (18. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi DAN,

ich würde mich über eine Window Option freuen, wo nicht fett DAN draufsteht.

Wäre das machbar?

Gruß


----------



## Tigertechnik (18. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Ravemail schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil
> 
> Aus den Spezifikationen von dan-cases.com:
> Water Cooling
> ...




Was ist denn eine 92mm AIO ?


----------



## Ravemail (18. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Tigertechnik schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine 92mm AIO ?



Eine geschlossene "All-In-One" Wasserkühlung deren Radiator einen 92mm Radiator umfasst.


----------



## Tigertechnik (18. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Achso, wusste nicht mal das es so eine kleine Varriante gibt. kleinster Radiator ist mit 100mm diese hier die ich gefunden habe:  Cooler Master MasterLiquid Maker 92 (MLZ-H92M-A26PK-R1) . Wäre cool wenn man eine Cooler Master Seidon 120V (RL-S12V-24PK-R1) verbauen könnte :


----------



## Horrocko (19. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@dan: Gab es schon eine abschließende Aussage dazu, ob (und wenn ja, zu welchem Preis) es den schwarzen Riser als Nachrüstoption für v1 und v2 geben wird?


----------



## Horrocko (19. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Verox schrieb:


> Hi DAN,
> 
> ich würde mich über eine Window Option freuen, wo nicht fett DAN draufsteht.
> 
> ...



Im Hardforum (meine ich) hatte er die 3D-Skizzen für die Seitenteile bereitgestellt, sodass man den Acryl-Teil beliebig selbst verändern und dann auf dem Metallrahmen montieren kann. Ergebnisse davon lassen sich auf Seite 344 des Threads "DAN A4-SFX: The smallest gaming case in the world" da sehen. Ich vermute, das ist deine realistischste Option auf eine andere Window-Option (mit dem Vorteil, dass du dein ganz persönliches Motiv haben kannst).


----------



## xXenermaXx (27. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ist echt ein hübsches, durchdachtes Case, auch wenn mir mITX ein bisschen zu klein ist.
Nur die Option auf Schlauchdurchführungen fänd' ich noch praktisch, aber da kann man ja noch irgendwie selbst Hand anlegen.
Besteht eigentlich die Chance darauf, dass es auch eine µATX Version des Gehäuses geben wird?


----------



## Verox (30. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi,

kann da mal jemand seinen Segen geben?


Intel Core i7-8700K (1151)
ASUS ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming
// oder ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR)
Corsair SF600 600W SFX12V (CP-9020105-EU)
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B)
Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V6E500BW)


Ich suche noch ne Wakü, die kompatible ASetek 545LC kann ich leider nirgends finden.
Eine Empfehlung wäre da nice.
Leider habe ich sowas noch nie besessen und kenne mich damit auch noch nicht aus. Kann mit AiO und den Termen auch nichts anfangen ...
Möchte eigtl den Kühler im Boden haben, nicht im Gehäuse .... da kommt ja die Graka hin >_>
Was sagt ihr zum Netzteil? Geht da ein anderes? Graka wäre vorhanden eine Asus 1060.

Und irgendwelche Einwände welche gegen das ASUS Mainboard sprechen gegenüber dem AsRock? AsRock hab ich irgendwie satt .....


----------



## LaCain1337 (31. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hier ist zwar keine Kaufberatung soweit ich weiss gibt es dafür extra Threads ! 
Aber statt den i7  reicht ein i5  und würde bei den MB zu dem günstigeren raten ! 
( da ja anscheinend nur eine 1060 verbaut wird!)  Gegen den Ram sprich fast nix (cl16?) 
Würde aber lieber zu cl14  2666mhz oder 2800mhz raten. Extreme Teuer zurzeit der ram!
daher günstigere nehmen mit besseren timmings
Wenn du keine lust hast zuwarten bis sommer, da kommen wohl 8kern intel cpus raus  ^^

Und was @ xXenermaXx
angeht  mich würde es auch Interessieren ob es eine mATX version von dem DAN case geben wird​so wären wir wieder @ topic


----------



## CeresPK (31. März 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

wenn nur ne 1060 rein soll und auch in Zukunft eine Grafikkarte mit ähnlichem verbrauch eingesetzt werden soll langt auch dicke das SF450.
Das SF450 hat laut einigen anderen Usern auch eine sanftere Lüfterkurve und wird nicht so laut wie das SF600.

Der i5 würde ebenfalls besser zur 1060 passen.

Wenn du doch auf Luftkühlung setzen willst, nimm lieber nicht das ASUS Brett. Es verbaut durch die Spannungswandlerkühlung einfach sämtliche Abgänge für die warme Luft.


----------



## Bullz (11. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

btw der c7 cupper edition ist verfügbar. Wäre nett wenn das einer mal testet


https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c-s.w4002-17844584971.69.735689b8hwwYlm&id=565243899316


----------



## Bullz (11. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

c7 copper das was google bisher ausgespuckt hat


CRYORIG C7 copper released on Taobao at very limited quantities | Page 3 | Small Form Factor Forum
the CPU cooler Cryorig C7 in copper is out : sffpc


----------



## Bullz (16. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Cryorig c7 copper scheint bis zu 10 grad kühler zu sein wie die Version mit Alu wobei die Testumgebungen sich zu stark unterschieden haben anscheinend.
Quick hands on the Cryorig Hu c7 : sffpc


Würd also geschätzt kaum Leistungsfähiger sein wie der LP53 ... schade


----------



## LaCain1337 (17. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Schon bekannt wann es den auf Markt zu kaufen gibt ?


----------



## Bullz (17. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ne aber wundert mich das in allen 3 Foren überhaupt keine Resonanz dazu gibt. So als wäre es allen egal geworden ob ne leistungsfahigere Kühlmöglichkeit gibt....  Der lp53 wird doch hoffentlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß sein.


----------



## CeresPK (17. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Im Hardforum wird schon fleißig über den C7 CU geredet.

Kaufen kann man ihn auch schon, über einen abgefahrenen asiatischen Shop

CRYORIG??C7 ??????? A4???itx????????-???


----------



## b1te (17. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Der C7 (egal mit welchem Lüfter) ist wegen der Nähe zur Seitenwand einfach viel zu laut.


----------



## Bullz (18. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

man kann einfach nen Loch in die Seitenwand reinschneiden .. klar ist das desatros aber der Schutz ist gegen und eventuell dann hammer temps.


----------



## b1te (18. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Autsch... Mir tut schon der Gedanke mein Case zu zerschneiden weh


----------



## Bullz (18. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Im Hardforum wird schon fleißig über den C7 CU geredet.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> habe danach gesucht aber nichts gefunden nur auf regedit .. könntest ma link geben bitte


----------



## CeresPK (18. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich habe gerade gesehen das die Ergebnisse im Hardforum auch nur von Reddit stammen.
Ansonsten war nur weiter dabei das sich jemand den CU geordert hat, 2x, einmal schwarz beschichtet und einmal normal ohne Beschichtung.
Ist im Thread vom A4 SFX zu finden.


----------



## LaCain1337 (22. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@Bullz   Neben dem LP53  gibt es noch den ITX30 auch aus Kupfer ! so schlecht ist er garnet, mit kleiner Änderung geht auch nen guter lüfter drauf der besser ist als der standart kühler.

Hat jemand auf der Asia seite mal einen gekauft ? (so nen C7 kupfer kühler?)


----------



## Bullz (26. April 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Mit den 4mm Standoffs für das Mainboard und regulären Seitenteilen hat man auch noch dieses Störgeräusch mit dem C7 ?


----------



## bigdaniel (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*DAN Cases – Hall of Fame Voting*


Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken für die vielen tollen Bilder die ich von euren Builds erhalten habe. Es kann leider nicht jeder bei der Auswahl dabei sein, daher seid nicht traurig wenn euer Bild nicht mit dabei ist. Mir ist die Auswahl wirklich nicht leicht gefallen, aber dies sind meiner Meinung nach die Top 12 der eingesendeten Bilder. 


Diese Bilder haben mich in den Punkten Fotoqualität, Kreativität und Ausführung am besten gefallen. Ich möchte euch nun bitten die Bilder zu bewerten. Jedes Bild kann mit 1-5 Punkten bewertet werden. 1 ist die niedrigste Punktzahl 5 die höchste. Lasst euch Zeit bei der Umfrage und lasst die Bilder auf euch wirken.


Und nun wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim Bewerten.


PS: Das Voting wird 14 Tage ab jetzt laufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link zur Abstimmung



Viele Grüße
Daniel Hansen


----------



## Bullz (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

hätte ne offtopic frage .. würde gern im hardforum beim dan sfx mitdistuieren weil es hier ruhiger geworden ist. Hab mich frisch dort registriert und email bestätigt aber posten kann ich nicht :X  was muss ich tun um das zu können ?


----------



## Unclebenzpb (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo an Alle,

ich bin ganz neu hier und habe folgende Fragen. Ich habe mir die V3 des a4sfx vorbestellt und freue mich schon aufs Basteln. Ich habe mir folgende Komponenten überlegt und habe noch ein paar Fragen dazu:
1. Prozessor
Es soll ein Coffee-Lake Prozessor werden. Entweder der i5 oder der i7. Vermutlich wird der i5 reichen.

2. Mainboard
ASUS ROG STRIX H370-I GAMING Mainboard Sockel 1151 bei notebooksbilliger.de. Hoffe, dass diese Plastikabdeckung nicht stört. Kann man aber wohl auch abnehmen.

3. Festplatten
Eine M2 SSD und eine 2,5 HDD - noch nix Spezielles

4. 500 Watt SFX Netzteil - noch kein Spezielles rausgesucht

5. Arbeitsspeicher
16GB auf zwei Module verteilt - noch keine Speziellen rausgesucht

5. Grafikkarte
Ich schwanke zwischen der MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8Ggünstig online kaufen oder der ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1080 Advanced 8GB GDDR5X Grafikkarte bei notebooksbilliger.de wobei die ASUS eventuell zu lang sein könnte. Was würdet ihr raten?

6. Prozessorkühlung
Das ist die größte Frage. Eine AIO Wasserkühlung fällt ja bei der Länge der Grafikkarte raus oder? Und bei den Luftkühlern hat man ja auch nicht die große Auswahl. Hatte erst den Noctua L9i ins Auge gefasst aber der scheint die TDP vom Prozessor nicht zu packen oder? Desweiteren wäre da noch der Cooltek LP53 oder der Cryorig C7 (vielleicht die Kupfervariante). Was würdet ihr mir raten?

Freue mich auf Feedback.


----------



## CeresPK (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

L9i langt wenn du nicht übertakten willst.
Es wird aber wahrscheinlich notwendig sein dass du die CPU etwas undervolten musst (um ihn ungeköpft zu betreiben),
Da die Hexacores an sich schon kleine Hitzköpfe sind wirst du je nach Takt mit hohen Temperaturen leben müssen.

Der L9i ist auf jeden Fall der pflegeleichteste Kühler von den dreien, aber wahrscheinlich auch der mit der schwächsten Kühlleistung.
Der LP53 passt ohne Lüfterwechsel nur unter Zwang rein und verursacht dann durch die Nähe zum Seitenteil Störgeräusche,
da ist dann einer der dünnen Noctua Lüfter Pflicht (Der NF A12x15 passt beim ASUS Board wahrscheinlich nicht ohne die VRM Kühlung zu entfernen, bleibt nur der A9x14)
Beim C7 sieht es ähnlich aus, nur ist da der Original-Lüfter schon nur 15mm hoch, bringt also auch Störgeräusche (selbst mit Noctua).

Den Störgeräuschen kann man etwas mit einem Staubfilter entgegenwirken. Das verschlechtert wieder die Kühlleistung und im ungünstigsten Fall sitzt der Staubfilter zu locker und schleift durch den Sog am Lüfter.
Durch den Aufbau des Lüfters beim C7 könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen dass dadurch massiv schlechtere Temperaturen entstehen weil dann fast nur Umgebungsluft angesaugt wird.


Erfahrungswerte zum C7 CU würden mich trotzdem interessieren


----------



## Unclebenzpb (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi schon mal Danke für deinen Input. Ich habe mir jetzt doch die von Dan empfohlene WK von Asetek (545LC) bestellt. Da das Gehäuse selbst ja eh noch verschoben wurde alles kein Problem  Damit sollte das Asus- Board ja auch kein Problem mehr darstellen oder? Hättest du ansonsten vielleicht noch eine andere Mainboard-Empfehlung?


----------



## CeresPK (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich habe mir mit der Coffee Lake Generation jetzt zum ersten mal seit Jahren ein ASRock Board geholt.
Vorher immer ASUS bzw. zuletzt EVGA.
Das ASUS Z370 Strix hatte ich kurz  hier und hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen.
VRM Kühler viel zu abgefahren und verbauen dem LP53 komplett, da kommt kein bisschen von der Warmen Luft raus.
Und die Lüftersteuerung übers UEFI war Müll (im Vergleich zum Asrock)
UEFI fand ich generell nicht so prall und der "Fastboot" dauert ewig (wieder im Vergleich zum Asrock)

Bei ASRock habe ich 2 Boards getestet:
- Z370M itx/ac
- Z370 fatality gaming itx/ac (setze ich aktuell ein)

Das UEFI ist OK, die Lüftersteuerung kann man schön feinfühlig im UEFI einstellen.
Beide Boards haben relativ kleine VRM Kühler und haben im Bereich der CPU nicht viel I/O (da kann Warme Luft fast ungehindert raus,
beim Z370M sogar besser als beim fatality Gaming)
Für mich ganz klar die besseren Boards.

Leider wird beim Z370M itx/ac hart die Leistungsaufnahme beschnitten.
OC ist nur im begrenzen Rahmen und wahrscheinlich nur mit guten CPUs möglich.

Es kommt aber auch genau in deinen Preisbereich.
Das H370M itx/ac scheint aber das gleiche Board zu sein und ist nochmal 10€ günstiger.


----------



## Unclebenzpb (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Danke für deine Tipps. Deine genannten Boards sehen echt ganz gut aus. In dem kleinen Gehäuse wäre ja dann das Z370M besser, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe? Welchen Vorteil hat denn das fatality gegenüber dem Z370M?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hat er doch geschrieben, es ist zum übertakten besser


----------



## ZITQ (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Vote auf Google abgegeben. Echt coole Teile dabei.


----------



## bigdaniel (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

*Die „Hall of Fame“ Abstimmung ist abgeschlossen!*


Zunächst möchte ich allen für die Teilnahme danken!


Insgesamt haben 860 Teilnehmer an der Umfrage teilgenommen. Daraus errechnet sich ein Punktebereich von 860 bis 4300 Punkten die ein Build erreichen kann. 

Auf diesem Bild könnt Ihr sehen aus welchen Bereichen die Teilnehmer kamen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Meinen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. Dies ist die finale Platzierung sortiert von der höchsten Punktzahl zu der niedrigsten.




3227 Punkte --> JtotheK
3017 Punkte --> m0nsta
2864 Punkte --> mbot
2737 Punkte --> amvoit
2696 Punkte --> dPunisher
2690 Punkte --> Rosinbole
2676 Punkte --> manii
2537 Punkte --> Renovatio
2431 Punkte --> cuppens
2157 Punkte --> Nanook
2132 Punkte --> CeresPK
2092 Punkte --> Extraxyz






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






JtotheK, m0nsta und mbot erhalten ein A4-SFXv2 + Window Kit. Amvoit und dPunisher bekommen ein A4-SFXv1. Ich werde euch in den nächsten Tagen kontaktieren um eure Farbwünsche zu ermitteln. Eure Bilder sind nun bestaunbar in der HOF  auf dan-cases.com.


Vielen Dank nochmal an Alle! Vielleicht gibt es nächstes Jahr eine neue Runde in der Ihr die Gewinner herausfordern könnt.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Viele Grüße
Daniel Hansen


----------



## Unclebenzpb (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von diesem Mainboard? Gigabyte Z370N WIFI Mainboard Sockel 1151 bei notebooksbilliger.de Wurde auch gut getestet. Oder eher das Asrock? ASRock Z370M-ITX/ac Mainboard Intel Sockel 1151 bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Es soll jetzt der i7 8700 ohne K werden. Übertaktung plane ich nicht. Aber es kommt eine M2 SSD rein. Und da finde ich den Kühler von dem Gigabyte sehr cool. Oder ist das auf der Rückseite vom Asrock auch safe?


----------



## Horrocko (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Mal von potenziellen Temperaturproblemen abgesehen: Da der wiederholte Ein- und Ausbau des MBs in einem Miniaturgehäuse wie diesem nur bedingt Spaß bringt, hatte ich mir das Board mit dem Front-M.2-Slot allein schon aus praktischen Gründen geholt, damit sich ein Speicherwechsel so reibungslos wie möglich gestaltet. Das Gigabyte hat auch einen besseren Soundchip, falls du On-Board-Sound nutzen möchtest.


----------



## CeresPK (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das ASRock hat den M.2 Slot auch auf der Vorderseite.
bei dem Fatality ist es auf der Rückseite.

Wenn es bei dem Gigabyte genau so ist wie beim ASUS Strix, erwärmt der Kühler die M.2 sogar noch weil der Chipsatz "mitgekühlt" wird.
Beim Asrock liegt die SSD genau im Luftstrom wenn man einen 120mm Lüfter nutzt.


----------



## Unclebenzpb (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ich will ja die Asetek 545lc Wasserkühlung nutzen.


----------



## Unclebenzpb (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Eine Fragen an Dan. Wann kann mann mit dem Handbuch bzw. den Tutorials für den Einbau rechnen? Da die Gehäuse ja verschickt wurden


----------



## Unclebenzpb (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Einbau hat ganz gut geklappt. Bis auf, dass die RAM-Riegel zu hoch sind und ich dadurch die Seitenwand nicht schließen kann (Schläuche der Wasserkühlung verlaufen oberhalb der Riegel). Da müssen noch niedrigere bestellt werden. Habe eine Samsung EVO 970 verbaut. Was sind da normale Temperaturen. Meine liegt meist so bei 60-70 Grad ist das normal? Eventuell versuche ich, noch einen Noctua Fan ins Gehäuse zu bekommen, welcher aufs Mainboard pustet. Oder würde es was bringen, die M2 auf die Rückseite des Mainboards zu packen?


----------



## MDJ (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

@bigdaniel:
Hätte da mal eine Frage bzw. Idee. Habe den gigantischen Thread jetzt etwas länger nicht ganz mit verfolgt. Sollte das Thema also schon dagewesen sein, bitte um Entschuldigung 
Gerade die neuen mITX-Boards haben ziemlich alle einen M.2-Slot auf der Rückseite. Soweit ich sehen konnte, ist diese Position bei allen auch recht gleich.
Wenn man mal die M.2-SSD wechseln möchte, muss man erstmal alles wieder aus dem Gehäuse bauen, was durch den Platz und Kabel nicht so schön sein kann. Besonders, wenn man die Kabel endlich mal schön verlegt hat. Das Einbauen wird dann für viele auch wieder ein kleiner Kampf.
Idee dahinter: Wie wäre es, wenn man in der Platte, an der das Mainboard befestigt wird, an der entsprechenden Stelle eine "Wartungsöffnung" setzen würde? Mit einem separierten Blech könnte man diese (mit zwei kleinen Schrauben) auch wie eine "Wartungsklappe" wieder verschließen; der Zugriff auf diese wäre von der Rückseite, also GPU-Seite. Möchte man die M.2-SSD wechseln, muss man nicht mehr das ganze Board demontieren und sich mit den Kabeln abkämpfen, sondern nur noch gemütlich die Grafikkarte herausnehmen, Wartungsklappe öffnen und schon hat man Zugriff auf den M.2-Slot.


----------



## Bullz (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

gibt es news bezüglich dem Kühler den ein Hersteller für dan jetzt bauen will ?


----------



## typ_ohne_namen (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

So, ich will hier auch mal meinen Senf zum A4-SFX abgeben.
Mein Case kam vor etwa 2 Wochen an, A4-SFXv3 Nr. 00190 lebt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Entscheidung für den Kauf fiel eigentlich, als ich erfahren habe, dass die Asetek wie geschaffen für dieses Case ist und anscheinend in etwa wie ein Noctua L9x65 performt, eher besser. Den Noctua hatte ich immer so als Minimum gesehen was die Kühlleistung betrifft, mein 4790K ging mit dem bis 4.7GHz, danach der 5820K bis 4.0 und der 8700K bis 4.8GHz.
Ein kleines Case hatte ich vorher schon, nämlich einen Shuttle xpc mit etwa 14 Litern Volumen, der war ideal für die Reisetasche. Ich pendle viel zwischen 2 Wohnorten und hatte damals schon alles doppelt bis auf den PC. Vor einem Jahr habe ich aufgrund schlechter Erweiterbarkeit dann ein großes Gehäuse mit Echtglas gekauft (bockschwer!) und den Shuttle zu einem schnuckeligen Zweitrechner umgebaut. Das Ganze scheiterte dann an der lahmen Internetverbindung an einem der Wohnorte. Wenn ich nach Hause komme, will ich halt sofort spielen können und nicht erst 12 Stunden patchen müssen. Ich brauchte also wieder ein kleines Case für die Reisetasche. Das A4-SFX kenne ich schon seit der Kickstarter Kampagne, habe mich damals jedoch wegen der schlechten Möglichkeiten der CPU-Kühlung dagegen entschieden.

Kommend von einem großen Case habe ich also kurzerhand meine Triple-Slot 1080Ti gegen eine Founders getauscht und den 5820K gegen einen 8700K (schade eigentlich, der alte Haswell-E war in CS irgendwie schneller). Komplette Config:
8700K (geköpft)
GTX 1080Ti FE (mit Flüssigmetall WLP)
Asus ROG Z370I Strix (bescheuerte Lüftersteuerung, gibt schon bei 75°C Vollgas, ASRock erst bei 80. Weiß jemand wie das bei Gigabyte und MSI ist?)
16GB G.Skill Ripjaws 2400er (hoffentlich krieg ich die Schläuche der Asetek da vorbei...)
Corsair SF600 (geht die AiO da ohne Custom-Kabel drunter, wenn man kein SATA-Kabel hat? Das 24-Pin Kabel macht mir Sorgen...)
512GB Samsung SM961 + 480GB Kingston A1000 auf der Rückseite (Meine letzte SATA SSD habe ich gegen die Kingston getauscht, damit ich weniger Kabel habe)

Aktuell ist ein Intel Boxed Kühler verbaut (Delta, müsste von nem 2500K sein) als Übergangslösung, bis die Asetek da ist. Der Boxed Kühler schlägt sich überraschend gut dank der geköpften CPU, ich kann ohne Probleme 4,3GHz(Core UND Cache) bei 1,15V fahren und es bleibt beim Spielen erstaunlich leise. Die Grafikkarte ist immer lauter. In PUBG bleibt die CPU immer unter 70°C, in CSGO gehts maximal auf 75°C, wobei das eher beim raus- und wieder reintabben passiert. Ich spiele immer im CPU-Limit; Idle sind etwa 45°C. Unter Prime ist das natürlich nur bedingt stabil. Wenn man "maximum heat" auswählt gehts auf etwa 85°C und es läuft stabil. Nachdem ich heute dondans Post im Hardforum gesehen habe, habe ich mal Custom mit FFT Size 8K ausgewählt und siehe da: 99°C (witzigerweise kein Throttling gehabt) und nach 2 Minuten der Bluescreen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe, dass ich mit der Asetek 4,8GHz fahren kann (dafür braucht mein Chip leider fast 1,3V)

Das Netzteil will ich rückseitig noch mit einer Schicht Kork bekleben, momentan dreht sich der Lüfter sogar im Idle

Die RGB Beleuchtung des Boards leuchtet etwas fies in die Graka-Kammer rein und mir manchmal ins Auge, da kommt vielleicht noch ein Streifen Papier o.ä. dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein bisschen Kritik/Verbesserungsvorschläge habe ich auch noch. Nicht falsch verstehen, Ich mag das Case wirklich gerne und bin sehr zufrieden, aber wenn keiner das Haar in der Suppe sucht, gibt es halt nichts zu verbessern. 
-Das Gehäuse ist ideal für DHE-Karten, deswegen könnte man ja beim v4 überlegen, ob man den Mittelsteg zwischen beiden Slotblenden mal weglässt, der blockiert da einen nicht unerheblichen Teil des Luftstroms. Bei mir werde ich wohl noch die Säge ansetzen, hab aber irgendwie Hemmungen bei einem 200€-Gehäuse 
-Der neue Riser ist definitiv zu lang, wenn ich mir Fotos vom alten Riser so anschaue. Oben konnte ich die Schlaufe nur mit viel Biegen unterbringen und selbst dann blockiert der Riser oben den kompletten Luftzug. Ich habe die Schlaufe jetzt bei mir nach unten gelegt und das Netzkabel durch die Schlaufe gelegt. Lüfter oben oder unten fallen mit dem neuen Riser auf jeden Fall flach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Die Verlegung auf der Mainboardseite halte ich für suboptimal, bei mir hat sich ein Lötpunkt vom Board unten in das Kabel gebohrt und man kann auf die metallische Isolierung gucken. Mag auch daran liegen, dass das neue Kabel um einiges steifer ist, habe das alte nie in der Hand gehabt. Habe das Kabel jetzt auf der GraKaseite hinter dem Plastikschutz verlegt. Der Plastikschutz kommt wahrscheinlich auch noch raus, meine Karte hat ja eine Backplate.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Mein Board liegt etwa 1mm zu tief oder die ATX Blende zu hoch. Kann auch an meiner Blende liegen, aber am vorigen Gehäuse ist es mir das nicht so stark aufgefallen.
-Front USB liegt optisch etwas zu weit drinnen. Ich habe den Anschluss mittlerweile gerade bekommen, wenn man von vorne draufguckt. Wenn man aber in einem schrägen Winkel auf die Front guckt, ist ein 2mm breiter Spalt zwischen Frontplatte und dem eigentlichen Anschluss.
Das Schraubenthema lasse ich jetzt mal ruhen, wurde ja schon ordentlich breitgetreten. 

Alles in allem war ich aber sehr überrascht wie schön dieses Gehäuse doch verarbeitet ist. 
Danke dafür, dass du diese tolle Gehäuseidee kaufbar gemacht hast und wir nicht auf irgendwelche halbgaren Lösungen von den Herstellern angewiesen sind.
Sorry für die Fotoqualität, sind mit ner Kartoffel aufgenommen.


----------



## HardwareFreak (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

auch nettes teil.


----------



## TobiasClaren (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



1and1 schrieb:


> Ganz schön dreist die Kopie dann auch direkt via Caseking zu vertreiben <.<




Ich finde eher den Preis des A4 "dreist". Reagiere nur auf das Wort, überlegte ob Ich es andeuten sollte  .
Es gibt sicher auch keinen Schutz auf ein 7,5l-Gehäuse.
Auch die Anordnung der Teile und die Form ergibt sich aus dem geringstmöglichen Platz. Und einen Designschutz auf einen "rechteckigen Kasten"...
Knopfposition und Design etc. im Rahmen von Grenzen.
Das ginge wohl auch für 30 Euro. Inkl. dem Riserkabel. Die kosten an Endkunden rund 8 Euro portofrei.


Man könnte wohl auch ein solch kleines 7,5l-Gehäuse als 3D-Modell bilden, und jeder kann es sich runter laden.
Den EM-Schutz z.B. durch einkleben von Alufolie. Evtl. gibt es ja auch schon Druck-Filament das EM-abschirmende Eigenschaften hat.


Eine 16x-"Riserkarte" (wirklich voll verbunden) gibt es für 8 Euro portofrei.
Kurze Verlängerung für den Netzteil-Stromanschluss. Und fertig müsste eigentlich so ein Gehäuse sein.


Dass der angebliche "Klon" etwas größer ist, wäre rechtlich wohl nicht nötig gewesen. Aber wenn er erst dadurch z.B. normales ATX-NT und lange Grafikkarte erlauben würde...
Interessant wäre auch ein kleinstmögliches mobiles Gehäuse für ATX-NT, 980Ti (29,5cm?) und Intel Boxed Kühler.
Evtl. mit Griff und etwas "Ruggedized". Diese Richtung, aber schön kompakt: FANG Battlebox, a PC Shaped like a Suitcase from CyberPowerPC
Etwas dass man z.B. für VR auch mal zu Jemand mitnimmt (dann bleibt nur noch das Problem evtl. einen Monitor mitzuschleppen, obwohl man nur VR nutzen will).


*Ist das A4 das einzige kleine Gehäuse für Mini-ITX, normales ATX-Netzteil, Intel-Boxed-Kühler und große Grafikkarten (28, 29,5...cm)?*


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



TobiasClaren schrieb:


> Ist das A4 das einzige kleine Gehäuse für Mini-ITX, normales ATX-Netzteil, Intel-Boxed-Kühler und große Grafikkarten (28, 29,5...cm)?



Das A4-SFX hat kein normales ATX-Netzteil. 
SFX ist ein eigener Formfaktor.


----------



## TobiasClaren (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Da ist ein eigenes NT enthalten? Bei dem Preis wäre das gerechtfertigt  .
Wenn die Form der Funktion folgt?: Gaming Computer Case by Zep_To_3D_Druck - Thingiverse
Aber man sieht, Drucken wäre tatsächlich mehr als nur ein "Gag" für Gehäuse.
"Ketzerei": Für den Preis eines A4 bekomme Ich einen 3D-Drucker wie es scheint  .


----------



## LaCain1337 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Man man is das Zep 3D teil hässlich    
Aber für ein Jäger und sammler nicht schlecht, 

Aber ist dem DAN case nicht ebenwürdig.


----------



## Unclebenzpb (4. August 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Kühlungsfrage. Ich habe das V3 und habe den Intel 8700 verbaut. Gekühlt wird er über den Noctua NH-L9i mit dem NF-A9 Lüfter. Zusätzlich habe ich an der Festplattenaufnahme keine Platte sondern noch einen NF-A9 Lüfter verbaut. Läuft auch alles gut. 
Meine Frage ist jedoch, ob der zweite Lüfter an der Festplattenaufnahme überhaupt was bringt, da er aktuell die Luft von unten gegen das Netzteil pustet. Bringt der in der aktuellen Richtung etwas oder sollte er aus dem Gehäuse rauspusten? Oder kann ich das Ding auch einfach ausbauen und hätte keinen Nachteil?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MotDaD (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Mein DAN A4-SFX Case V3 ist nun auch endlich da und fertig bestückt mit folgender Hardware:

- Ryzen R7 1700X (@3,2Ghz bei 0,990v)
- Noctua NH-L9a
- Asus X470-i
- 16GB G.Skill Aegis @ 3000Mhz
- EVGA GTX 1080ti iCX SC2
- Corsair 600w SFX
- Corsair Force MP500 240GB M.2
- Kingston A400 480GB

Läuft bisher, selbst bei den schrecklich heißen Temperaturen momentan in der Wohnung, kühler als gedacht! Die CPU kommt nicht über 74°C (bei einem Kühler mit eigentlich nur 65Watt TDP besser als erwartet) und die Grafikkarte bewegt sich im Bereich von maximal 76°C. Wohl gemerkt alles bei einer Zimmertemperatur von ca. 28°C! Zudem verschwindet der kleine nahezu vollständig hinter dem Monitor und der Oculus 

Genauere Tests und Benchmarks werde ich in Kürze nachreichen - der Ersteindruck ist jedoch sehr positiv


----------



## Corsair_Fan (7. August 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

sieht schon verdammt geil aus so ein Mini Case aber irgendwie mir persönlich doch zu klein wie sind die Temps. eigentlich so in so einem Zwerg?


----------



## Bullz (8. November 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi nachdem der Alpenföhn Black Ridge enttäuscht bei der Kühlleistung ( test Alpenföhn Black Ridge im Test  - Kühlleistung, Temperatur, Wärmeverteilung, Laustärke (4/5) ) ohne 120 mm Lüfter mit VLP Ram,

bin ich auf eine alternative Suche gegangen und ja die gibt es. Mich wundert es aber das hier kaum drüber geschrieben wird.

Das Ghost S1 

das mit 8.2 l etwas größer wie das DAN SFX ist ( 7.2 l ) aber diese Liter in einer sinnvollen Position verwendet. In der CPU HÖHE !!!.  es gehen dort bis 66mm Kühlerhöhe.

hier gibts genaueres:
http://www.louqe.com/files/specifications_ghost_s1_MkII.pdf

Daher sind einige " mehr Schweinerein " möglich wie beim DAN. z.b einen Noctua NH-L12 oder einen Black ridige mit 92 mm auf der Unterseite und 120 mm Noctua auf der Oberseite.

Will den Beitrag hier nicht zweckentfremden. Möchten nur wissen was die Pros zu dem Gehäuse sagen ..  auf den Liter könnte ich verzichten wenn ich dafür ne stärkere Kühlung bekommen könnte.


----------



## Horrocko (9. November 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> Mich wundert es aber das hier kaum drüber geschrieben wird.



Gibt mind. zwei Threads zu dem Case unter "Netzteile und Gehäuse", da hast du vermutlich mehr Glück.

Was den Kühler anbelangt, ich werde erstmal abwarten, bis der tatsächlich im DAN SFX selber getestet wird; open bench tests haben sich da bei anderen Kühlern in der Vergangenheit als relativ unpräzise erwiesen. Womit ich nicht sagen will, dass die von dir gelinkten Ergebnisse falsch sind, aber im Fazit waren die Tester ja offensichtlich sehr angetan vom Potenzial des Kühlers, also mal abwarten. (Wobei ich ihn vermutlich gar nicht brauche - fahre aktuell einen 8400 mit C7 und den ausgestellten Seitenteilen, um die Wirbelgeräusche zu verhindern. Von Temp-Limit keine Spur.)


----------



## nikon87 (12. November 2018)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*



Bullz schrieb:


> bin ich auf eine alternative Suche gegangen und ja die gibt es. Mich wundert es aber das hier kaum drüber geschrieben wird.


Wahrscheinlich weil man in einem speziell auf ein bestimmtes Produkt gemünzten Thread (der auch noch vom Urheber selbst erstellt wurde) nicht über Konkurrenzprodukte und deren Vorzüge diskutiert. Das gehört sich mMn einfach nicht. Dann mach einen gesonderten Thread auf oder, wie Bullz schon angemerkt hat, such nach entsprechenden bereits bestehenden Threads.

Edit: Weiß man eigentlich wie es um das ehemals geplante mATX-Case von Dan bestellt ist? Kommt da noch was oder hat er das Projekt eingestellt?


----------



## Huenni (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hallo, ich habe ein A4 der 1. Generation mit den Metalfüßen. ab der 2. Generation gibt es ja die Rutschfesteren Kunststofffüße. Kann man diese irgendwo her bekommen? ich finde nur Füße zum Kleben und das finde ich ist nicht so die Elegante Variante


----------



## b1te (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

DynaVox 207271 Aluminium Geraetefuesse Mini 4er-Set Silber: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

nimm die und besorge dir entsprechende Schrauben, dann sieht das ganze auch gleich besser aus


----------



## Bullz (7. April 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Hi, ich als einer der schon mal eine v1 von dan in der Hand hatte möchte bei v4 wieder einsteigen.  Damals hatte ich sf450 6700k undervoltet geköpft lp53 + noctua nvme ssd und 1070 und hab die Kiste sehr leise bekommen. Dieses Mal möchte ich mehr. 

CPU habe ich Daniel schon xx mal gelesen. Long Power durrarion 95 Watt regelt  8700k geköpft oder 9700k wobei der 8700k anscheinend wirklich die bessere Wahl darstellt da mit. Lm. Besser zu kühlen.
Gpu 1080 ti ( hab eine für 400 Euro gekauft) 

Möchte das dieser ähnlich leise bekommen wie meine alte Kiste damals. Hab aber Angst das die mehr Watt vom CPU +30 Watt geschätzt und Grafikkarte +80 Watt mir die Klangkulisse versauen. 

Mein alter PC sagte 270 Watt aus der Steckdose mit Messgerät gemessen. Plus +110 Watt sollte man bei 380 landen.  Sollte mit nem sf450 noch gehen

Die Frage ist wie laut alles wird... Werde natürlich unter Mainboard Lüfter usw Lüfter montieren. Den neuen Kühler von Daniel verwenden und vielleicht sogar die Seitenteile aufschneiden wenn sich das was bringt. Möchte Leistung aber doch ähnliche Ruhe haben. 

Wird das funktionieren? Vor allem wenn das Netzteil mal den Lüfter eingeschaltet hat wurde es laut.


----------



## Hoopster (20. April 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Das Projekt finde ich sehr nice, ist zwar schon bissl älter aber sieht immer noch sehr gut aus


----------



## Lowmotion (1. Juni 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Die Kommunikation findet vermutlich nur noch über das SFF Forum statt:

DAN Cases | SFF.Network


----------



## Bullz (12. Juni 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

bin mal gespannt auf nen wirklichen Vergleich von Asetek, BR 92 und 120, Noctua L9i  mit und ohne FAN Duct /  ... jeder testet da immer ein bisschen was aber nen Test vom großen ganzen mit einem gescheiten Vergleich habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Bullz (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Der neue " Traumcpu " für das System dürfte ein 3700X. 

Unter Vollast mit AVX 90 Watt. Das wird sicher kühlbar sein... nur wie schaut es aus mit dem

3900X mit 131 Watt mit AVX ?

Wird das ohne AIO Wasserkühlung kühlbar sein ? Die Multicore Leistung beeindruckt mich einfach zu sehr.


----------



## Rhino_Cracker (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Bin dazu gerade über dieses Video gestolpert: YouTube
Konsens: Geht prinzipiell, sollte aber extra gekühlt werden.

EDIT: Die Single-Thread-Leistung ist auch nicht ohne 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iMafLeX (13. August 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Heute ist von HDPlex das 800W Netzteil erschienen, hat das irgendwelche Vorteile in dem Dan A4 V4?


----------



## Abductee (13. August 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wie willst du denn das in dem A4 montieren? Das HDPLEX800 ist etwas breiter und so hoch wie ein normales ATX-Netzteil, nur eben nicht so tief.


----------



## iMafLeX (13. August 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Ah okay weil das 400W Netzteil bei Dan auf der Seite vorgeschlagen wird und das 1cm x 4cm nur kleiner ist, dachte ich das 800er wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## maddogx34 (25. August 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Der Original Intel Lüfter dürfte höllisch laut sein, andere Case Modder die einen PC in ein XBOX classic Gehäuse verbauen verwenden dort große Noctua 92mm Lüfter mit Kühlkörper


----------



## Solo_Morasso (13. September 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Welches hochwertige Riser-Kabel könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## -Xe0n- (13. September 2019)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Wenn PCIe 4.0 egal ist dann

SilverStone RC03, Kabel schwarz 220mm
SilverStone RC04 ab €'*'57,50 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 400mm

thermaltake pcie riser in Riser-Karten Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Riser-Karten mit Hersteller: Lian Li Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du PCIe 4.0 haben willst kommst um ein Riser Kabel von 3M nicht herum


----------



## free7umper (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

Habe gerade mein PC zusammengebaut. Laut BIOS wird meine Temperatur nach 2 min bei 88,5 Grad, obwohl ich die CPU Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter auf volle Geschwindigkeit eingestellt habe. Beide Lüfter laufen bei 2000 RPM. Habe eine Asetek 645LT verbaut. Beide Lüfter sind ansaugend eingebaut. Habe ein Asrock X370 Mainboard verbaut ein eine AMD 3700x als CPU. Habe keine Leitpaste verwendet sondern die schon auf der Wasserkühlung montierten Leitpaste genutzt. Liegt es eventuell daran ? Möchte die Lüfter aber nicht dauerhaft auf volle Geschwindigkeit haben.


----------



## Bullz (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: DAN A4-SFX das kleinste Gaming-Gehäuse der Welt*

[FONT=&quot]Hat wer einen 3900x in dem Gehäuse und kann Erfahrungswerte nennen wenn man da mit Cinebench ein wenig einheizt ? lg[/FONT]


----------



## Bullz (7. August 2020)

Hallo laut A4-SFX &#8211; W360MOD

wird das Gehäuse in den nächsten Tagen verschickt wenn man es vor dem 09.08 kauft. Vorgestern hat ein Blitz mein notebook teilweise gegrillt. Irgendwie nenne ich das göttliches Schicksal das der da oben mir sagen will " hey Bullz kauf da wieder nen Dan ich helf da bei der Entscheidungs " *zischhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

Ist das Gehäuse mittlerweile gut verfügbar oder könnte es sein das ich wieder monatelang warten muss wenn ich jetzt nicht zuschlage ? Wollte noch warten auf die 3070 aber eine Übergangsgrafikkarte bis zur 3070 mit nem 3700X lächelt mich an gerade.


----------



## pietcux (7. August 2020)

Das kann dir hier keiner bestätigen. Auf CB auch nicht. Caseking schreibt ab 18.09.2020. Die wissen es auch nicht. Ich würde im Ebay/Kleinanzeigen schauen. Bei mir hat es geklappt.


----------



## Bullz (7. August 2020)

We don&#8217;t offer shipping to Austria.     versendet der nach Deutschland überhaupt ?

ok also keiner weiß irgendwas  könnte dan sich dazu äußern bitte ?


----------



## Bullz (10. August 2020)

-siehe unten--


----------



## Bullz (11. August 2020)

Soda

meine 2 te Zusammenstellung nach Auswertung aus dem Netz.






						Pc Zusammenstellung Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Pc Zusammenstellung




					geizhals.at
				



1 Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2 (SP001TBP34A80M28)
1 AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8C/16T, 3.60-4.40GHz, boxed (100-100000071BOX)
1 Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (BL2K16G32C16U4B)
2 MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge WIFI (7C92-002R)
1 Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM, 92mm
1 Noctua NF-A9 PWM, 92mm
1 Noctua NH-L9a-AM4
1 DAN Cases A4-SFX V4 schwarz, Mini-ITX (A4SFXV4-B)
1 Corsair SF Series SF450 80 PLUS Platinum 450W SFX12V (CP-9020181-EU)

Mainboard würde von Dan ( dem Hersteller des Mainboards selber empfohlen B550 with internal USB-C aka Key-A header) ich glaube er meint damit das USB 3.1 Gen 2 am Frontusb funktioniert ? Finde den Preis trotzdem gesalzen.

ASRock B550M-ITX/ac liefert auch 300 A bei den CPU Mosfets und hat aktuellen Chipsatz für 130 Euro.  Unentschlossen.
SSD hab ich eine günstigere gewählt.
Ram bleiben fix die 32 gb. horizon zero dawn braucht 25 gb Ram und das wird nicht weniger werden.
2 Gehäuselüfter für bessere Temps im Gehäuse
Netzteil sollte das packen können.

Würdet ihr was ändern ? Ich merke wenn die Grafikkarte drauf kommt sprenge ich mein Budget bei weitem :/


----------



## Bullz (12. August 2020)

Habe mehrfach lesen müssen das anscheinend die Kühlung seit der AMD 3700x zu einem Problem geworden ist. Meine Erfahrungswerte stammen noch von einem 6700 geköpft mit Flüssigmetal. Ist es echt so schlimm von der Lautstärke her. Im Idle habe ich es doch gern eher ruhiger. Beim Zocken sollten es auch nicht mehr als 2200 RPM Sein ... bin jetzt etwas verunsichert.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. August 2020)

Zur Lautstärke des Kühlers bei der CPU kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich auch auf AM4 ITX wechseln möchte (aber in nem größeren Gehäuse) habe ich mich aber auch bissl mit der Hardware auseinander gesetzt. Ich denke mit Optimierung an der CPU (also kein OC sondern eher UV) dürfte der Kühler nicht die Probleme haben.

Die SSD find ich gut, sieht, wenn man sich die Zahlen einfach trocken ansieht, echt richtig gut aus was IOPS, TBW und Cache anschaut - hatte die auch auf dem Schirm.

Bei den Boards schwanke ich auch genau zwischen dem MSI und dem günstigen ASRock. Bei dem ASRock sollte dir auf jeden Fall klar sein, dass der Kühlkörper auf der Spannungsversorgung echt minimalistisch gehalten ist. Alles über Quad/Hexa-Core braucht da sicher richtig guten Airflow (sollte mit dem CPU-Kühler ja eigentlich gegeben sein). Das MSI ist natürlich um einiges besser ausgestattet, der Preis ist nicht allzu ungerechtfertigt. Aber an dem USB-Header würde ich es jetzt nicht fest machen. Gibt genug 20 Pin zu Header-A Adapter, dann geht der Front Port auch am ASRock. Und wenn du eben kein 2,5GB LAN, guten Sound, USB3 10GB und richtig dicke Kühler brauchst (was ich jedoch schon präferieren würde), dann geht auch das ASRock, denke ich. Ach und denk daran, dass der 8Pin EPS Stecker beim ASRock sehr speziell platziert ist.

Bei dem RAM blicke ich nicht ganz durch - wieso der? Optische Präferenz? Ich würde zwischen den Aegis oder Trident Z wählen. Beide genauso gut und um einiges günstiger.

Das Netzteil packt bei mir auch ne übertaktete 980Ti und nen Ivy Bridge Xeon (dürfte soviel ziehen wie der 3700@stock). Welche GPU möchtest du verbauen?


----------



## Bullz (9. September 2020)

@euMelBeumel
CPU AMD sowas wie nen 4700
GPU nvidia 3700 

Soda die Zusammenstellung jetzt mit Thermalright AXP-90R
https://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-1681706
1 Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB, M.2 (MZ-V7E1T0BW)
1 Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (BL2K16G32C16U4B)
1 MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge WIFI (7C92-002R)
2 Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM, 92mm
1 Noctua NF-A9 PWM, 92mm
1 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
1 DAN Cases A4-SFX V4 schwarz, Mini-ITX (A4SFXV4-B)
1 Corsair SF Series SF600 80 PLUS Platinum 600W SFX12V (CP-9020182-EU)

Thermalright AXP-90R 45 Euro incl Versandt + 1 Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM, 92mm ( ~15 euro ) = 60 Euro
gegenüber 35 Euro vom NH-L9.  Für 10 grad ? weniger würde ich das sofort tun. Fan Duct kommt auch noch drauf.

Meine Frage ist nur ob der auch aufs Mainboard raufpasst gedreht oder nicht. Möchte nicht 4 Wochen liefern lassen und merken der passt nicht aufs Board.

lg


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (9. September 2020)

Denkt dran, dass ihr bei ITX keine Soundkarte nachrüsten könnte. Da ich für jemanden gerade ähnliches plane, steht bei mir das Gigabyte B550I Aorus Pro AX auf der Liste.


----------



## Bullz (10. September 2020)

Ist der  Realtek ALC1220 Codec  so ein guter Onboard sound ? Verwende einen externen USB DAC mit Micro der eigentlich gute Dienste verrichtet.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (11. September 2020)

Der 1220 ist der aktuell beste, den man bekommen kann, einige Board-Hersteller basteln dann noch eigene Lösungen drum herum. Der 1200 hingegen entspricht trotz seines Namens eher einem 887. Leider verbaut MSI diesen aber teilweise bis in die 200€-Klasse hinein auf verschiedenen Serien, ASUS immerhin nur bis zur TUF-Serie, die aber teilweise auch in diese Preisklasse hineinragt.

Was externes kannst du natürlich auch nehmen, ich bin allerdings kein Freund davon. 
Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, damit du dich bei einem 180€-Board nicht über einen Entry-Level-Soundchip ärgerst


----------



## Bullz (11. September 2020)

@TheGermanEngineer 
danke für den Tipp. 

Ich traue mich derzeit nicht bestellen ... 






						Pc Zusammenstellung Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Pc Zusammenstellung




					geizhals.at
				



1 AMD 4700x 65 Watt CPU
1 NVIDIA 3700 z.b ( EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 Gaming ) 
1 Thermalright AXP90/R Cooler
1 Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB, M.2 (MZ-V7E1T0BW)
1 Crucial Ballistix schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (BL2K16G32C16U4B)
1 MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge WIFI (7C92-002R)
2 Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM, 92mm
1 Noctua NF-A9 PWM, 92mm
1 https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
1 DAN Cases A4-SFX V4 schwarz, Mini-ITX (A4SFXV4-B)
1 Corsair SF Series SF600 80 PLUS Platinum 600W SFX12V (CP-9020182-EU)

im englischsprachigen Forum wurde mir sowas empfohlen um den AXP90um 90 grad drehen zu können das die finnen anscheinend parallel zum Ram verlaufen. 








						Superbuy-Shopping Agent
					

代购，Superbuy.com,Shopping Agent, Superbuy.com




					www.superbuy.com
				




Ich hab aber keine Ahnung ob das was bringt und überhaupt der Kühler aufs Board passt. Würde echt gern bestellen incl Dan Case aber traue mich einfach nicht. Kühler in Asia bestellen 35 Tage warten und merken das passt alles nicht zusammen will ich nicht erleben.  

Kann Dan oder wäre Bestätigungen das gekaufte von oben so klappen wird mit guten Temps die dem Noctua Lüfter überlegen sein werden ?


----------



## Horrocko (12. September 2020)

Da hier gerade wieder das Thema Onboard-Soundchips aufkommt: Bei Igor gibt es einen wunderbaren Artikel, der da sehr konkret Licht ins Dunkel bringt und einige technische Missverständnisse ausräumt (z. B. dass der 1200 mit einem 887 vergleichbar wäre, was ich immer wieder lese). So habe ich auch herausgefunden, dass ich im Endeffekt von einem Upgrade von 1200 auf 1220 nicht profitieren würde, da ich keine der zusätzlichen Funktionen nutze ... das hängt aber natürlich von der individuellen Nutzung ab, die sich bei euch unterscheiden kann.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. September 2020)

Wenn man den Sound vom Board haben mag, dann sollte man natürlich bei dem Kauf darauf achten. Wenn Bullz natürlich nen USB DAC nutzt und damit zufrieden ist, dann würde ich eigentlich gar nicht auf den Sound achten. Denn wenn da mal aufgerüstet wird, dann sicherlich eher ein neuer DAC.
Meine Nuberts gehen auch per USB ans Board, ich bräuchte prinzipiell überhaupt keine Soundausgabe, aber naja der billigste Realtek wie beim günstigen ASRock B550M ITX tut da sicherlich nicht weh.


----------



## pietcux (12. September 2020)

Mein X570 I Aorus Pro Wifi hat den ALC1220-VB. Da das Gehäuse für den portablen Betrieb gedacht ist, habe ich den genutzt, ohne groß zu recherchieren. Ich habe mein Sennheiser GSP500 dran und der Klang ist fürs Gamin über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Für Surround Simulation nutze ich das W10 Dolby Atmos plugin. Habe ich mal für 16€ gekauft.


----------



## Bullz (28. Oktober 2020)

AMD hat seine neuen Grafikkarten vorgestellt. Laut Beschreibung hat die kleinste sogar einen 2 Slot Kühlkörper

Das Referenzdesign aller drei Grafikkarten ist mit einem fast identischen Kühler ausgestattet, der 3 Axial-Lüfter bietet. 
Der Referenzkühler
der Radeon RX 6800 ist 2,0 Slot  (250 Watt TBP)
RX 6800 XT sowie Radeon RX 6900 XT je 2,5 Slot. (250 Watt TBP)
Alle drei Grafikkarten sind 27 cm lang und nutzen zwei gewöhnliche 8-Pin-Stromstecker

Würde sich so eine RX6800 mit Untervolting auf max 0,9v nicht auch gut im Dan machen ? 

Würde mich echt gern an eine Dan mit 5800x und RX6800 rantrauen . Bekommt man das halbwegs leise ? Benchmarks braucht das Ding nicht aushalten nur fordernde Spiele in 4k.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Oktober 2020)

Bullz schrieb:


> AMD hat seine neuen Grafikkarten vorgestellt. Laut Beschreibung hat die kleinste sogar einen 2 Slot Kühlkörper
> 
> Das Referenzdesign aller drei Grafikkarten ist mit einem fast identischen Kühler ausgestattet, der 3 Axial-Lüfter bietet.
> Der Referenzkühler
> ...


Wie soll das jemand wissen, wenn die Hardware noch nicht mal verkauft wird? Pack es halt in das M1, da hast du sicherlich Platz...


----------



## pietcux (29. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullz (5. November 2020)

Wie schauts aus mit den neuen AMD Prozessoren... 








						AMD Ryzen 5950X, 5900X, 5800X & 5600X im Test: Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur
					

AMD Ryzen 5000 im Test: Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur / Leistungsaufnahme von Leerlauf bis Volllast




					www.computerbase.de
				




ist der 5600x die einzige sinnvolle Wahl für das Dan oder geht 5800x,5900x auch ?


----------



## Bullz (16. November 2020)

Da gibst schon mal optisch nen Video das die 6800XT nicht ins Dan passt. Klar aber trotzdem nice zu sehen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MFA01wF48HM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Horrocko (16. November 2020)

Die 6800 ohne XT sollte auf Basis des Videos allerdings passen – das einzige Problem ist die Dicke, und da hat die 6800 ein 2-Slot-Design.


----------



## Bullz (17. November 2020)

Will Dan hier keine Konkurrenz machen aber was meint ihr wäre für einen 5800x/5900x und einer 6800XT das bessere Gehäuse ? Das DAN oder Ncase ?

Für die 2,5 Slot Geschichte könnte ich mir nen Spacer zulegen. https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/dan-a4-sfx.252/page-199#post-228297

Im Dan müsste man TDP beim CPU wahrscheindlich auf 65 reduzieren und die Grafikkarte untervolten für eine angenehme Lautstärke ?  

Mir gefällt die Größe vom Dan. Find das tod schick. :/. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden was nun sinnvoller ist. Das ist eines dieser Dinge wo man beide Gehäuse hier stehen haben müsste und einmal die Hardware tauschen probieren und dann entscheiden .  Ist schon merklich größer und wichtiger.


----------



## Horrocko (17. November 2020)

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit dem DAN (erste Generation, aber formattechnisch hat sich seitdem ja kaum was verändert):

Man muss einiges an Recherchearbeit leisten, um wirklich gut passende Komponenten zu finden, und man ist in der Auswahl eingeschränkter als beim Ncase. Als Lohn dafür erhält man ein unglaublich elegantes System, das vom Platzbedarf her auf einem Level mit Konsolen ist. Ich hab es als Teil des TV-Setups im Wohnzimmer stehen, wo ich nichts wollte, was irgendwie nach 1337-Gamer aussieht. Einige Leute haben nicht mal erkannt, dass es ein PC ist.

Gleichzeitig ist es klein genug, um als mobiles VR-System in eine Kameratasche zu passen, wovon ich auch schon ein paar Mal Gebrauch machen durfte.

Mit Blick auf die Größe der spezifischen Komponenten und die Leistungsaufnahme, die du im Blick hast, würde ich trotz meiner DAN-Präferenz eher Richtung Ncase gehen; da sollte die Referenz-6800XT genau reinpassen. Oder Louqe Ghost mit Tophat (dann hast du Platz für ne ordentliche AIO für die CPU und bleibst näher am A4-Formfaktor), aber auch da wirst du mit dem Grafikkartenformat Probleme bekommen. Oder das FormD T1, womit ich aber selber keine Erfahrung habe (das Ding ist noch schwerer zu bekommen als die anderen Boutique-Cases).

Ein A4 zu kaufen, was man sich eigentlich nur für das Mini-Format holt, und es dann mit Spacern zu vergrößern, die potenziell dann auch von der optischen Qualität nicht auf demselben Level sind, ergibt für mich wenig Sinn … aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden! Und wenn du der Typ fürs Casemodden bist, dann ist das vielleicht auch grade der Reiz.


----------



## Bullz (22. November 2020)

Weist schon wann die neuen Teile bestellt werden können bzw kannst man jetzt schon sagen welche Modelle jetzt passen werden die vorher nicht angepasst haben oder muss das in Real life dann getestet werden?

bzw passt jetzt auf der CPU Seite ein Thermalright AXP-100 Full Copper mit Noctua Lüfter drauf ? Dann sollten 105 Watt auch kühlbar sein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oS9HUZ8eeek:901

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Cinebench wo 105 Watt anlagen war es kühlbar. Intel Burn test ging oft auf 140 Watt rauf das ist natürlich zu viel des guten. Leider vergas er die RPM der Lüfter anzuzeigen


----------



## pietcux (22. November 2020)

Warum postest du immer solche Sachen auf CB und PCGH?


----------



## Bullz (23. November 2020)

Denke das ich hier noch paar andere User erwische  aber anscheinend ist der Beitrag hier leider nicht mehr so frequentiert. Würde gern wissen welche die nächsten bestof Komponenten fürs Dan sieht. Ja ich bin ungeduldig würde den pc in einem offenen Aufbau betreiben was das Gehäuse mit den Seitenteilen da ist.


----------



## Bullz (2. Dezember 2020)

computerbase hat die den Eco Modus nachgetestet bei den neuen Ryzen CPUs.








						AMD Ryzen 5950X, 5900X, 5800X & 5600X im Test: Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur
					

AMD Ryzen 5000 im Test: Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur / Leistungsaufnahme von Leerlauf bis Volllast




					www.computerbase.de
				




Der 5800x geht von 90 grad runter auf 62 Grad runter ...  hab nicht gedacht das der Unterschied so krass ist. Bei einem Leistungsverlust in Multicore Anwendungen von 5 %. Spiele dürften da noch eine Ecke weniger an Perfomance verlieren. 

Dürfte doch easy zum kühlen damit sein oder ?  AXP-90 mit noctua drauf und ich dürfte ein kühles leistes System haben ?


----------



## Bullz (3. Dezember 2020)

Soda wird langsam Zeit das auch ich anfange was zu bauen.

Irgendwas mit 
AMD 5600X um 300
B550 z.b https://geizhals.at/asus-rog-strix-b550-i-gaming-a2295415.html?hloc=at 
3060 TI Founder Edition um 400 Euro 
2 TB NVME SSD z.b https://geizhals.eu/corsair-force-series-mp510-1-92tb-cssd-f1920gbmp510-a1907873.html Ziel max 250 Euro 
Thermalright AXP-90R Full Copper mit Noctua ( kann man da auch nen 120 draufschnallen eigentlich ? )
Corsair SF600
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-22-22-42
Dan sfx 4.1 

250ssd
300 cpu
200 mainboard
400 graka
50  kühler+ lüfter
230 Gehäuse
20  Ram ( schon gekauft ) 
125 Netzteil
------------- 
1575 Euro 

Meint ihr das ist ne gute Kombi. Will nicht mehr Geld ausgeben. Mainboard finde ich teuer. Hätte gern den 5800X aber das kostet alles zuviel dafür das ich eigentlich eh nur daddeln will und bissi videos schneiden. 4k mit DLSS am 4k Fernseher mit mid bis high Quality Setting oder 2k bei Epic Details.


----------



## Bullz (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab bis vor paar Tagen niccht gewusst das was der Unterschied zwischen einer Blower Karte und einer open-air cooler Version ist *schähm*. Deswegen habe ich auch nie gecheckt warum die Leute immer intake outtake diskutieren bei den Gehäuse Lüftern.

Ist das dan nun besser geeignet für eine blower karte ? ( dann würde die 3060 TI Founder Edition bei mir ) oder einer Costum card mit open-air cooler Version ? 

Muss man im Dan je nachdem was für eine Grafikkarte verbaut ist die Gehäuselüfter ( will beide am Boden installieren ) rein oder rausblasend einbauen oder gibt es nur eine optimale Richtung egal welche Grafikkarte und warum drehen einige ihr Netzteil und vielleicht auch das Auswirkung wie mein die Lüfter montieren muss ?


----------



## Bullz (11. Dezember 2020)

Mal was anderes. ICh suche einen " CPU Halter" Damit meint man eine Konstruktion die man auf der Unterseite des Schreibtisches befestigt um einen PcTower reinzustellen. ( wusste ich selber nicht ). Dann muss er nicht mehr am Fußboden oder Tisch stehen. 

Das hier wäre eine sehr preiswerte 
https://www.amazon.de/1home-Halteru...1031&rps=1&sprefix=cpu+halter+,aps,172&sr=8-4 

Breite von 8 bis 77cm
Höhe von 5 bis 80 cm
Tiefe fix 28 cm 

Meint ihr das taugt für das Dan ? Natürlich werden die Bänder den Luftstrom ein wenig blockieren aber dafür ist der Tower auch weiter weg von mir und ich höhere die mehr RPM nicht .Was meint ihr dazu ? Habe vor mir einen elektrisch verstellbaren Tisch zuzulegen und das Dan soll unten rangemacht werden. Dürfte so auch weit weniger Staub sich ins Gehäuse findenDateien anhängen. Gute schlechte Ideen oder kennt ihr Alternativen ? Danke


----------



## MfDoom (12. Januar 2021)

Ist im Dan genug Platz um eine M2 auf der Rückseite des Itx-Mobos anzubringen?


----------



## pietcux (12. Januar 2021)

Ja, sie könnte dort jedoch recht warm werden.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Januar 2021)

super, Thx!

Es gibt das Asrock Fatal1ty mit dem 450er Chipsatz und Wlan integriert gerade für 85€ bei Böttcher, nicer Deal! Die M2 ist halt auf der Rückseite. Im Text steht was von ATX man bekommt aber das ITX-Board.


----------



## MDJ (12. Januar 2021)

MfDoom schrieb:


> super, Thx!
> 
> Es gibt das Asrock Fatal1ty mit dem 450er Chipsatz und Wlan integriert gerade für 85€ bei Böttcher, nicer Deal! Die M2 ist halt auf der Rückseite. Im Text steht was von ATX man bekommt aber das ITX-Board.


Guck mal genauer, wenn du dort in den Shop gehst. Scheint ein Fehler im Shop zu sein, der leitet dich zum ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4, das ist nen ATX-Formfaktor.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Januar 2021)

Hab angerufen, man bekommt das Itx-Board aus der Überschrift.

Edit: Es kam das ATX Board. Die freundliche Ossischnepfe hat geflunkert 
Nur als Warnung, das Angebot steht nämlich immer noch so bei Geizhals. Das ATX sah auch aus als ob es schon durch 10 paar Nerdhände gegangen ist


----------

